#ubuntu-br 2011-08-08
<EduardeCalibal> Pode parecer bobagem minha...  Mas imagina a situação, tenho um pacote com 200 dependências que já tenho na minha máquina mas que não existe em nenhum repositório que disponho.  Se conseguir utilizar o apt-get ou mesmo o aptitude levando em conta o cache posso conseguir instalar sem problemas.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas se ignorar o cache terei que usar o dpkg com as duzentas dependências...
<EduardeCalibal> O pior é que já fiz isso antes e não sei como fiz na época...  -.-
<gabezao> EduardeCalibal, e qual o problema de usar
<gabezao> o dpkg?
<gabezao> dpkg -i *.deb
<gabezao> ;p
<EduardeCalibal> Putz...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ser mais claro.
<Giverny> :d
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho, digamos, 20 versões de cada pacote.
<Giverny> 20?
<EduardeCalibal> Se eu fizer isso terei um mega problema que não vai me levar a solução.
<EduardeCalibal> Não jogo pacotes fora.
<Giverny> EduardeCalibal porque você não faz um back up
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> :S
<EduardeCalibal> Isso é o backup.
<Giverny> o que?
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, de pacotes.
<Giverny> humm
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho pacotes armazenados em DVD de dados apenas para armazenamento.
<Giverny> e qual o problema mesmo?
<EduardeCalibal> Queria fazer a busca do cache que fica em /var/cache/apt/archives com o apt-cache
<EduardeCalibal> Mas ele n
<Giverny> ai você vai ter que apontar o apt
<EduardeCalibal> Mas ele não lê os arquivos dali.
<EduardeCalibal> Ok
<EduardeCalibal> Como?
<EduardeCalibal> Já busquei diversas formas de reconstruir a lista dali mas não parecem fazer o que procuro.
<Giverny> apton
<Giverny> não faz isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Vou verificar, momento.
<Giverny> ele faz um repositório removível
<Giverny> e tem interface gráfica
<EduardeCalibal> É o que não queria fazer...  Estou trabalhando com a idéia de não ter que criar uma repositório só por causa de alguns arquivos perdidos no cache.
<EduardeCalibal> Se os arquivos que tenho no cache estão em repositórios também, quando usar o apt-get e ele for copiar ele ve que eles estão lá e não precisa copiar.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas se não tenho em nenhum repositório o apt simplesmente não tenta copiar não verificando o cache...
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que respondi minha pergunta agora...
<Giverny> :)
<EduardeCalibal> Só preciso criar uma falsa lista de repositório com todos os arquivos do cache.
<EduardeCalibal> E deixar onde o apt saiba procurar.
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> apt trabalha com repositórios mesmo
<Giverny> onde tiver ele vai buscar
<Giverny> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Vou fazer um script e testar essa bagaça.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<HotBit> boa noite a todos fui t+
<LACabeza> aew galera
<LACabeza> amanha vou precisar fazer um script... pra testar conexão...
<LACabeza> pq tem uma maquina que desconfio que esta perdendo alguns pacotes
<LACabeza> dae tava pensando em deixar um ping rodando...
<LACabeza> e gerar um log dele
<LACabeza> porem, o log ficaria com muito lixo...
<LACabeza> tem como fazer alguma coisa pra
<LACabeza> pra gerar um log apenas se a saida não for a linha normal?
<rafaht> oi gene.
<rafaht> gente. =]
<rafaht> acho que identifiquei o problema aqui, que é com o PERL, falta algumas coisas... parece que tem que reinstalar o pacote 'locales'.
<rafaht> Mas... como conectar via terminal a uma rede WI-FI com autenticação WPA? :S
<Giverny> LACabeza tem sim
<rafaht> a maioria dos tutoriais que acho é pra WEP
<Giverny> rafaht tem como sim
<rafaht> hmm
<rafaht> giverny, o erro que dá é "can't locate strict.pm in @INC..." e dá pra outros arquivos, pesquisando, parece que a solução é essa, reinstalar o locales.
<rafaht> mas não sei conectar a wifi
<LACabeza> Giverny, por enquanto queria umas dicas... do que usar...
<LACabeza> pq certamente tem algo que faça isso
<LACabeza> amanha eu do uma procurada no google e talz
<Giverny> LACabeza bash com o comando ping fazendo uma saída tipo >> arquivodelog.log
<Giverny> LACabeza faz uns controles pra o arquivo não ficar muito grande e faz uma boa sintaxe de ping só isso
<LACabeza> até ai tudo bem, o que eu quero é filtrar o arquivo
<gabezao> grep.
<LACabeza> hmmm
<rafaht> hmm
<rafaht> =]
<Giverny> ai tu pode usar grep ou sed
<gabezao> hmmm
<rafaht> podes me dar uma mão, giverny?
<Giverny> com o que rafaelstanley
<LACabeza> sim, acho que grep resolve
<Giverny> ops
<Giverny> rafaht
<Giverny> ?
<rafaht> =p
<LACabeza> vlw, amanha eu farei o script certinho]
<rafaht> conectar wifi via terminal com autenticação wpa :x
<LACabeza> vlw
<paladinn> Giverny:
<rafaht> eu sei que tem os comandos wpa_supplicant, wpa_passphrase e tal, mas não sei usar direito =/
<rafaht> eu tinha anotado em algum lugar e perdi.
<Giverny> tem sim
<Giverny> rafaht http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netsecur/article.php/3594946/Linux-on-Your-WLAN-Configure-WPA.htm
<Giverny> paladinn fala
<rafaht> valeu, vou ver
<Giverny> bitchx
<paladinn> mano vc usa windows
<rafaht> como eu pego o SSID?
<Giverny> rafaht ai o dono da wifi que tem que te dar
<Giverny> rafaht aqui não se ensina a hackar redes wifi ainda
<rafaht> hmm
<rafaht> vlw
<rafaht> =p
<rafaht> pensei que tinha um comando
<Giverny> ehehe mas fica dica do air crack ng
<rafaht> não tem como ver estando conectado a ela?
<Giverny> se você conectou a ela
<Giverny> já sabe
<rafaht> é o nome dela? :S
<rafaht> como já sei?
<rafaht> rs
<rafaht> me perdi aqui
<rafaht> eu estou conectad ala gora
<rafaht> a ela
<Giverny> rafaht ssid é o nome padrão da rede
<Giverny> rafaht google manin
<Giverny> google
<rafaht> :p
<rafaht> Endereço de HW 00:22:5f:d7:f4:f8
<rafaht> esse seria o SSID Né?
<Geowany> não
<Geowany> isso é o mac da interface de rede
<rafaht> :-#
<rafaht> aaaaaah
<rafaht> certo :p
<rafaht> vou testar aqui... qualquer coisa retorno depois. :D
<rafaht> valeu!
<Giverny> lol
<Giverny> parece você paladinn quando começou
<Giverny> paladinn sai do windows não sabe o que é nada
<Giverny> não sabe o que é mac ip
<Giverny> nada
<Giverny> :(
<Giverny> windows te deixa burro
<Giverny> fdp e gordo
<Giverny> com preguiça de pensar
<Giverny> fik_dik
<gabezao> http://www.youtube.com/user/lollapalooza
<gabezao> foo fighters.
<Giverny> porra muito massa gabezao
<gabezao> BREAKOUTTTTTTT!
<gabezao> MAKEEEEEEEEE
<gabezao> BREAKOUTTTTTTT!
<Giverny> \o/
<Giverny> é foda essa música
<Giverny> gabezao mano o dave tá quebrando tudo
<Giverny> :o
<gabezao> Giverny,
<gabezao> esse cara
<gabezao> da bateria
<gabezao> ta mt loco
<gabezao> HOEAHEOHAOHEAOHEHAO
<Giverny> \...
<Giverny> cheirou tudo
<Giverny> porra detesto reiniciar pc
<Giverny> pqp
<PabloRD> Alguém sabe como distorcer a voz em tempo real no linux
<Giverny> PabloRD audacity
<PabloRD> Como faço? quero que seja tipo on-the-fly
<PabloRD> na vdd eh pra usar no teamspeak
<PabloRD> para as pessoas receberem minha voz distorcida
<PabloRD> como de rádio
<Giverny> PabloRD http://www.binauralmedia.org/news/wp-content/uploads/Manual_Audacity.pdf
<PabloRD> Giverny, encontrei algo interessante aqui tbm: http://lobstertech.com/voice_changer.html
<Giverny> PabloRD tem tudo no google
<Giverny> manolo
<Giverny> lê manolê
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe o nome do efeito do compiz que quando teclo algo errado o monitor diminui o brilho?
<Giverny> manolos
<Giverny> é hora de ver o dave
<Giverny> no youtube
<Giverny> silence
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> ah veio
<Giverny> show foda
<Giverny> ;~/
<Platao> aq
<harry_> hey...any one has any information on how the system works when i select langauge at the time of login???
<semeion> harry_: try ask in #ubuntu
<harry_> i tried but as such no seems free to answer my question :(
<barna_> harry_, eu posso te ajudar! mas em portugues!
<harry_> barna_::English only
<barna_> google translator!
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> harry_: why u don't read login scripts like "env"
<harry_> barna_:Você não entende Inglês
<harry_> Rudolf: what this 'env" means environmnet variable script r u talking about??
<barna_> um pouco! mas é mais por uma questão ideologica!
<Rudolf> harry_: info coreutils 'env invocation'
<barna_> batalhamos tanto p/ termos um canal de suporte em portugues pra ficarmos dando suporte em ingles???
<harry_> :( its not solving the problem
<Rudolf> harry_: whats the problem?
<harry_> actually uptill Ubuntu 10.10 when ever we change the lanaguge at the time of login the langauge is also gets change in the "text" tab of the Lanaguge selector but as in ubuntu 11.04 when ever we change the lanagauge at the time of login its not getting change in the "Regional Format " of the Lanaguge selector !!! so due to this "loacle" is also not getting chnage accordinglly..:(
<Rudolf> ...
<harry_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55770/changing-language-at-login-doesnt-do-anything
<harry_> here is the link for more info on this
<Rudolf> harry_: what the diff between 10.10 and 11.04 login process? do u know?
<harry_> no its the only issue ..whether they have change the process or its the  bug in the Ubuntu 11.04...do u have any idea about it either...???
<Rudolf> no
<Rudolf> i don't use ubuntu
<Rudolf> and don't make any idea how login work in this case
<harry_> okay so do u have any idean abiut where i can get the complete information about this ??
<Rudolf> harry_: maybe ubuntu-dev mailing list
<harry_> i mailed them also bt still no response from thier side either
<Rudolf> harry_: it's normal
<Rudolf> harry_: hard to believe, but ubuntu's mailing list are very slowly
<harry_> yes it seems so..
<HotBit[onWin]> illuminati: illuminati
<HotBit[onWin]> illuminati: vc ta por ai
<HotBit> preciso ajuda mudar tamanho da partição
<HotBit> que utilitario usar para mudar partiçao tam
<nullck> HotBit: vc esta usando lvm  ?
<HotBit> no
<HotBit> gparted
<nullck> vc pode fazer reboot  ?
<HotBit> no
<HotBit> so quero redimensionar
<nullck> entao nao sera possivel te ajudar
<HotBit> reduiz de 850GB para 830
<nullck> se nao esta usando lvm nao pode redimensionar com o servidor ligado
<HotBit> servidor?
<HotBit> nao
<nullck> se quiser vc pode usar um livecd mesmo e o gparted
<HotBit> nao servidor
<nullck> entao demorou
<nullck> pega um live-cd com gparted e da boot nele
<HotBit> serve 9.04
<nullck> assim vc pode redimensionar
<HotBit> espera]
<HotBit> espera
<HotBit> entenda
<HotBit> eu tenho o seguinte
<HotBit> 1 partiçao de 850GB [dados]
<HotBit> 1 partição 25Gb [LINUX}
<HotBit> quero aumentar os 25GB LINUX
<HotBit> ± 20GB sairao  de [DADOS]
<HotBit> [DADOS] nao tem SO montado
<nullck> aham entendi isso
<nullck> faca como eu disse que conseguira resolver
<nullck> mas antes prepare um backup de seus dados prq este eh um procedimento arriscado
<HotBit> mas pode ser pelo Ubuntu 9.04 ? Usando 11.04
<HotBit> mas pode ser pelo Ubuntu 9.04 ? Usando 11.04 instalado
<nullck> nao importa isso
<HotBit> sei
<nullck> vc soh vai usar o gparted de um livecd
<nullck> pode ser qualquer distro linux
<HotBit> nao pode ser direto ? se CD
<nullck> nao pode ser direto
<HotBit> do contrario?
<nullck> entenda uma coisa vc agora .. vc quer redimensionar o / correto  ?
<nullck> quer aumentar ele
<HotBit> sim
<nullck> como vc vai fazer isso com ele montado  ?
<HotBit> ao
<HotBit> entendi
<HotBit> mas posso reduzir a outra ja?
<nullck> se vc logar com single no seu sistema .. vc nao vai ter acesso ao gparted
<nullck> por isso precisa do livecd
<HotBit> single?
<nullck> pode
<nullck> desmontar o /dados
<nullck> e roda o gparted
<HotBit> ja ta
<nullck> entao usa ai o gparted e pronto
<nullck> vc pode reduzir
<nullck> mas nao pode mexer no /
<nullck> boa sorte
<HotBit> as info estao em Mib
<HotBit> 25GB eh quanto?
<HotBit> MiB=Mega
<HotBit> o procedimento nao reloca arquivos para outro espaço?
<HotBit> nullck, ?
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<HotBit> sandrossv: bom dia
<tatobrasil> Bom dia!! Estava aqui ontem e sabado, pois eu atualizei meu sistema para ubuntu 11.10, porem ele trava não entra mais e da uma mensagens.. amigos amigos ontem aqui tentaram me ajudar mas não conseguimos, alguem tem alguma opnião sobre isto ou vou ter que fazer um backup mesmo??
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: nvidia ?
<tatobrasil> não entendi sandrossv
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: sua placa de video
<sandrossv> é nvidia ?
<tatobrasil> não VGA
<sandrossv> hmm
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: onde que trava ?
<tatobrasil> inicia normal ai depois vem a seguinte mensagem
<tatobrasil> *starting bluetooth [ok] * PulseAudio configured for per-user session saned disabled, edit /etc/default/saned [ok] *checking battery state...
<tatobrasil> e dai não passa
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: ja volto
<tatobrasil> ok
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: voltei
<tatobrasil> hsush
<tatobrasil> legal
<tatobrasil> alguma novidade?
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: faz o seguinte, da reboot, quando chegar no boot
<sandrossv> você vai alterar a linha do kernel
<sandrossv> ai adiciona single no final dessa linha
<tatobrasil> como faz isto, sou leigo para algumas coisas
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: na tela do grub ele da as instruções para editar as linha
<sandrossv> linhas*
<tatobrasil> hum legal mas onde fica essa tela "grub"
<tatobrasil> ?
<sandrossv> ai tem uma linha que, provavelmente, começa com vmlinuz
<sandrossv> ai no final dessa linha tu vai colocar single
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: quando vc inicia o computador
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: a tela do grub é aquela pra escolher o sistema operacional
<tatobrasil> é que para mim, não apece essa ela, ela ja inicia direto!
<sandrossv> oO
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: não aparece ou é bem rapido ?
<tatobrasil> não apece!! ja entra direrto no sistema, o que aparece para mim, é a opção de f8 ou del para entrar no setap
<sandrossv> hmm
<sandrossv> ai complica
<tatobrasil> sandrossv: pios é.. ai pelo terminal não tem como fazer isto?
<tatobrasil> aqui*
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: vc tem acesso ao terminal ?
<tatobrasil> sim
<sandrossv> ata
<sandrossv> achei que travava no boot
<tatobrasil> é que estou usando o cd, quando tem a opção de usa-lo sem instalar só pra teste
<sandrossv> hmm
<tatobrasil> tem como eu por aqui fazer algo sem perder meus trabalhos/?
<sandrossv> depende
<sandrossv> vc criou uma partição separada para o /home ?
<tatobrasil> tenho tres repatições
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: o q tem nelas ?
<tatobrasil> só que quando entro nelas estão vazias, mas ontem eu consegui entrar e consegui ver os meus trabalhos e hoje não!!
<rodman> tatobrasil, tres repatições ou 3 partições?
<tatobrasil> partições*
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<rodman> qual formato delas ?
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: cola a saida desse comando no pastebin
<tatobrasil> linux(0x83)
<tatobrasil> onde fica 'pastebin"?
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: code.i3wm.org/i3
<sandrossv> Oops
<sandrossv> não é isso
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gean> bom dia, pessoal to com um problema tenhos varios usuarios e somente no administrador nao funciona a acentuaçao, alguem sabe o q pode ser
<sandrossv> gean: setxkbmap br
<tatobrasil> certo entrei la nesse link e agora o que devo fazer??
<gean> sandrossv: nao entendi
<sandrossv> gean: roda esse comando no terminal
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: cola a saida do comando no site
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: ai me manda o link
<tatobrasil> Sandro, me desculpa, mas qual saida do comando?
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<gean> sandrossv: rodei, mas aparentemente nao aconteceu nada, devo reiniciar?
<sandrossv> gean: não
<sandrossv> gean: não funciona a acentuação ?
<gean> nao
<sandrossv> hmm
<tatobrasil> sandro eu primeiro devo rodar este comando no meu terminal e ai depois mandar pra vc o que aconteceu certo?
<sandrossv> tatobrasil:
<sandrossv> sim
<tatobrasil> ok
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: mas manda atrasvez do site
<tatobrasil> ok
<sandrossv> atravez*
<tatobrasil> Sando, diz não foi possivel abrir /dev/sda
<gean> sandrossv: quando rodo este comando deveria aparecer algo no terminal?
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<tatobrasil> ok
<gean> ??
<tatobrasil> sandro no site que vc me mandou não consigo salva pra te enviar! não tem outro parecido com pastie.org??
<tatobrasil> agora sim
<tatobrasil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661146/
<tatobrasil> Sandro, ta ai?
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: sim
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: parece que tu não tem uma partição para o /home
<tatobrasil> pois é.. ontem eu consegui vizualizar o que tinha dentro de home, e hoje não tem nada la dentro.. muito estranho!!
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: ls /mnt/home
<tatobrasil> sandro http://paste.ubuntu.com/661153/
<sandrossv> cara, eu não sei se eu to ficando vadio, ou o ubuntu q est cada dia mais dificil de consertar...
<sandrossv> mas na real, acho que eu to ficando com preguiça pq o ubuntu ta dificil de consertar xD
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: ls /media/a7035537-9a6f-43df-b329-b6ff22d96246
<tatobrasil> deu impossivel de acessar, arquivo ou diretorio não encontrado
<sandrossv> oO
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: abre o nautilus e navega até /mnt
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: alias /media
<xGrind> eae \o
<tatobrasil> esta vazio Sandro
<tatobrasil> os dois
<sandrossv> oO
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<tatobrasil> ok
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<tatobrasil> diz que eu preciso especificar o tipo de sistema de arquivos
<sandrossv> tatobrasil: cara
<sandrossv> tenho que fazer almoço
<sandrossv> mais tarde eu entro
<tatobrasil> ok
<sandrossv> la pela 13:30 ~ 14:00
<tatobrasil> valeu
<sandrossv> se eu não tiver muito serviço a gnt continua
<sandrossv> away
<tatobrasil> ok
<Known_problems> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i $PREDE -p tcp ! -d 200.251.3.173  --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128    ???? como faco pra colocar mais IP, pra naum entrar do proxy ?
<idub> MacPro CPU: Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 2.40GHz @ 2.13GHz [SSE3/SSSE3/x86_64/PAE/XD/VMX/EST/] L2: 8MB FSB: 1064MHz Temp 34 C RAM: 2.7GB/4.0GB swap: 26.88M/256.00M Disk: 578.71GB/603.84GB GPU: GeForce GT220 [1024 MB/Stock] 1280x1024@60Hz OS: Mac OS X 10.6.8 (10K549) Kernel: 10.8.0 Arch: 64 Bit
<mibis_> nao conigo instala o noip
<mibis_> diz q a fonte é n confiavel
<mibis_> mas isso so agora eu tinha ubuntu no hd td antes e nao fava isso
<mibis_> s o agora q reinstalei fazendo uma partção
<mibis_> o galera
<mibis_> ja faz uma semana que nao consigo atulizar nada no ubuntu
<mibis_> alguem tem noção do que se passa
<mibis_> ele diz achar alguns pacotes faz o dowload e no final
<mibis_> aparece 0 (zero) pacotes atualizador
<mibis_> atualizados*
<mibis_> insclusive estou tentando instalar alguns programas e tenho ja  o ficheiro parceiros tipo a canoni mas nem assim
<mibis_> quer dar certo isso ocorreu depois que coloquei o repositorio de games
<mibis_> sera que ele pode ter afetado?
<peregrinator_six> mibis_, muda de server...
<mibis_> esta no brasil
<peregrinator_six> tira e põe outro, recomendo a locaweb
<mibis_> locaweb esta na area brasil?
<mibis_> achei
<mibis_> estranho tem muito pacote que diz assim encontrado porem zero kb donwload
<mibis_> uma uma grande quantidade com a palavra falhou
<rodman> qual versao da distro
<mibis_> outra coisa estranha é o meu gerenciador de pacotes ele nao instala nada mesmo que seja especificamente para ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> mibis_, responde ao rodman  ai...
<mibis_> opa
<mibis_> to vendo
<mibis_> qual a forma mais facil e rapida de ver
<rodman> cat /etc/lsb_release
<rodman> ou lsb_release -a
<mibis_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<mibis_> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<mibis_> Release:	10.04
<mibis_> Codename:	lucid
<mibis_> a segunda opção que funcionou
<mibis_> a primeira deu arquivo dnao encontrado
<mibis_> opa
<mibis_> parece que funfo
<mibis_> o BO era o servidor mesmo
<mibis_> sei la que narquia ouve com o que eu estava usando ele funcionava tao bem
<rodman> opa
<rodman> voltei
<rodman> tenso aki
<mibis_> parece que funfo
<mibis_> pelo menos instalo o noip
<rodman> 10.04 tem suporte ate 2013 se nao me falha a memoria
<mibis_> pts
<mibis_> e ai
<mibis_> depois disso
<mibis_> vo ter que instala a nova plataforma?
<rodman> um como assim pra eu entender o q vc quer fazer manod
<mibis_> estou instalando o noip e o apache
<mibis_> pra fazer um servidor de http e outro de ftp
<rodman> opa desculpe o 8.04 é ate 2013
<mibis_> nao queria fazer os downloads porem troquei o servidor como o peregrinator falou
<mibis_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mibis_> obom
<rodman> o 10.04 server eh ate 2015
<rodman> e 2013 pra desktop
<mibis_> tipo agora baixou porem o programa consta instalado porem ele nao esta relacionado na lista
<mibis_> aplicativos internet
<rodman> o noip
<mibis_> sim
<rodman> tu configura ele em /etc/noip.conf
<rodman> ele é autoexplicativo
<mibis_> olha tenho Bo contra esse etc
<mibis_> nunca funfa nada aqui
<mibis_> por ele
<mibis_> vo tenta acha
<rodman> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/v-t/907003/
<mibis_> mibis@mibis-desktop:~$ /etc/noip.conf
<rodman> http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/servidor-rede-local-ubuntu/pagina7.html
<mibis_> bash: /etc/noip.conf: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<mibis_> mibis@mibis-desktop:~$
<mibis_> olha so
<rodman> googlear é o melhor q há pow
<rodman> cara ls /etc/no*
<rodman> http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/servidor-rede-local-ubuntu/pagina7.html
<rodman> aqui ensina passo a passo mano
<mibis_> vlw rdman
<mibis_> rodman
<mibis_> agora vou me esforça pra entende tudl
<mibis_> ate mis
<mibis_> mais
<mibis_> *
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<kierkeggaard> Ola Pessoal, tenho o ubuntu instalado no pendriver. acesos normalmente, mas qndo reinicio aparece com as configurações padrões, ou seja, nao consigo salvar as alterações  q faço. existe uma maneira de salvar essas alterações usando o ubunto no pendrive de 2g.?
<sandrossv> kierkeggaard: tipo, vc tem o ubuntu instalado ou o live do ubuntu ?
<peregrinator_six> kierkeggaard, tinha que ter feito com a opção de poder salvar/guardar as sua configurações nele, você deve ter feito o live pen como se fosse o propio cd, ai não pode ficar o que você deixou na ultima vez que usou mesmo..
<rodman> oi
<rodman> tenso aki
<rodman> fala
<rodman> na hora
<kierkeggaard> issp
<kierkeggaard> isso
<kierkeggaard> usei o unitbootin
<Kakinho> como procurar por impressoras de rede via bash:
<Kakinho> ?
<Giverny> Kakinho a impressora é um objeto na rede
<edenjose> Ola.
<edenjose> Não estou conseguindo utilizar a tecla TAB para o auto-completar no ubuntu 11.04.
<edenjose> Alguém pode me auxiliar?
<xthco> opas !!! e ae moçada ?!
<ecanto> alguem usa ubuntu em notebook dell?
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<john> Hi friend
<sandrossv> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<SuBmUnDo> alguem  tem ideia se ajustes no compiz pode causar erros os quais prejudicariam o ubuntu a ponto de ter que reinstalar o ubuntu?
<Andre_Gondim> SuBmUnDo, acho que não, no máximo se ferrar tudo é só apagar a pasta .compiz
<SuBmUnDo> Andre_Gondim, pq ontem ativei uns efeitos do compiz e por exemplo depois nao apareceu mais nada aqui assim abri o gerenciador de disco dai ficou so o nome na barra de titulo e mais nada
<badboy__> boa noite pessoal
<badboy__> alguem me pode ajudar a instalar o itunes ou similar ao itunes
<badboy__> :)
<Andre_Gondim> SuBmUnDo, pois é, aí você pode "zerar tudo" apagando a pasta .compiz do seu usuário
<Andre_Gondim> badboy__, pelo que li é possível instalar, mas não roda muito bem através do wine
<SuBmUnDo> Andre_Gondim, tentei o print screen e mandar para o meu email mas apareceu "o arquivo tem 0 bits!" algo assim e hoje nao abriu nada no email
<SuBmUnDo> na verdade
<SuBmUnDo> 0 bytes
<badboy__> Andre_Gondim obrigado
<badboy__> :)
<Andre_Gondim> badboy__, mas isso não impede você de tentar, acho que no blog do maudy tem isso o ubuntu dicas
<SuBmUnDo> Andre_Gondim, vc conhece a oficinalivre de maceio?
<Pretto> Ayrton: pinga
<Ayrton> Pretto, com limão
<badboy__> Andre _Gondim  vai uma ajuda ae a instalar o virtual box
<badboy__> eu tentei mas nao aparece o icon?
<Andre_Gondim> badboy__, http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/virtual-box-no-ubuntu/
<xthco> opas ?!
<xthco> alguém vivo ai ?
<rodman> opa
<xthco> e ae Rodman....
<xthco> o pessoal daqui é um pouco calado... :)
<rodman> alguém sabe um link bom ou um livro sobre vbox em modo texto
<rodman> verdade
<rodman> mais se tiver duvidas é só expor que a galera toda ajuda
<xthco> vbox? = (virtual box ?)
<rodman> isso
<xthco> a um tempo atrás tinha visto um PDF no google (em inglês) que fala bastante sobre...
<xthco> deixa eu ver se acho ele por aqui...
<rodman> ok
<rodman>  a preferencia era em ptbr mais esse ja ajuda man
<xthco> olha ai o PVT...
<_DS2_Minina_> Na barra (de baixo) não quer aparecer as abas do que está aberto aqui, como arrumo?
<_DS2_Minina_> oi?
<peregrinator_six> lista de janelas
<_DS2_Minina_> sim
<peregrinator_six> add lista de janelas no painel
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<_DS2_Minina_> peregrinator_six,  Muito obrigada!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<Popenke> Boa noite
<Popenke> Andre_Gondim, consegui acabar ocm tudo aqui botando o alpha3.. haha
<Popenke> com*
<xthco> o Popenke dá a definição de acabar com tudo ai hehehe ;)
<Popenke> xthco, cara, fiz o upgrade pro alpha3 via internet, a partir do 11.04, e deu tudo errado, sem certos pacotes na versão certa, sem entrar no unity, eeee, uma safadeza só
<peregrinator_six> Popenke, 0o
<rodman> posso entrar no papo
<rodman> alpha de que manos
 * peregrinator_six como alguem faz upgrade de um release pra um alpha 3...?!
<peregrinator_six> rodman, ubuntu 11.04
<peregrinator_six> ops...11.10
<peregrinator_six> 11.04 ---> 11.10
<peregrinator_six> 00
<rodman> ha ta foi fazer o dist-upgrade ne man
<rodman> mais se ta em alpha ja ta dizendo é em carater de teste né pra uso em produçao nao
<rodman> ^^
<italoxp> rodman, nada impede de usar.
<italoxp> Desde que o cara saiba o que está fazendo.
<italoxp> Tem que gente que usa só LTS pra ambientes de produção.
<rodman> nao disse q nao pode disse q eles recomendam justamente pq os códigos dos pacotes ainda podem ser revistos sofrerem alteraçoes ou ate serem removidos do release
<rodman> final
<rodman> né isso
<rodman> :D
<ecanto> alguem usa ubuntu num dell?
<italoxp> ecanto, já usei um bom tempo num Inspiron 1525
<italoxp> O único empecilho era a Broadcom wireless ._.
<ecanto> italoxp, e o botao que ejetar o cd-rom no teclado
<ecanto> funcionava?
<italoxp> ecanto, o meu não tinha isso, acho. Mas funciona sim.
<ecanto> 1525? tem sim mano.
<italoxp> ecanto, nenhum notebook que testei com Ubuntu até hoje (tá, não foram muitos) tiveram problemas com keys
<italoxp> Sério que eu usei um  1525 um ano sem achar tecla de eject nele?
<italoxp> 0_0
<ecanto> rs
<Popenke> ecanto, eu uso
<Popenke> ecanto, num Dell Studio 1450, e o botão de ejetar no teclado funciona sim
<italoxp> O Pidgin tá me irritando já >.< Daqui a pouco volto pro Empathy.
<Popenke> italoxp, pidgin??
<italoxp> Ele tá dando dupla notificação quando recebo uma mensagem e sempre dá uma quando eu envio uma.
<italoxp> É, Popenke, software de IM parecido com o Empathy. Mas geralmente ele é melhor.
<italoxp> Mas tá foda viu
<Popenke> italoxp, eu sei quem é o pidgin, mas porque usas ele?
<italoxp> Porque ele é legal .-.
<italoxp> Você usa o que, o Empathy?
<Popenke> italoxp, haha, sim sim, uso só pra gtalk, pra msn eu uso o emesene, quando uso haha
<italoxp> O Emesene suporta Gtalk e facebook, não? Na descrição do Software Center diz isso.
<Popenke> italoxp, sim, mas não ao mesmo tempo, haha
<Popenke> inútil, ao meu ver..
<italoxp> Popenke, sério?
<Stockholder> boa noite :D
<Popenke> italoxp, sim
<italoxp> Ele não consegue usar os 3 protocolos simultaneamente?
<italoxp> Que fail
<italoxp> Acho que vou voltar pro Empathy >.<
<italoxp> Instável mas não tem esse bug tosco do Pidgin.
<Popenke> italoxp, emesene é um software estranho.. nem tem hotkey pra fechar, haha
<Popenke> parece app de Windows
<Popenke> italoxp, empathy instável?
<italoxp> Por falar em Windows, algo me diz que eu preciso jogar um pouco
<italoxp> Popenke, desconectando pacas aqui.
<Popenke> italoxp, usa wine, ou compra um console
<italoxp> Popenke, eu tenho os jogos instalado no Windows
<Stockholder> ja viram o mercury messenger? :PP
<Popenke> italoxp, formatei, e deixei só ubuntu aqui no meu dell
<italoxp> Wine não roda satisfatoriamente cara, ponto.
<italoxp> Prefiro jogar direito e ter que manter uma partição de 30Gb pro Windows (os jogos ficam na partição de jogos/filmes/músicas, compartilhada pelos dois sistemas).
<italoxp> Como eu tenho que dormir cedo por causa da escola, acho que já vou.
<Popenke> mas tenso é porque uso ATI aqui
<Popenke> tenso, nao tem um pczinho sobrando só pro win? hehe
<Popenke> puts, sério, dual boot é muito irritante pra mim
<Popenke> Andre_Gondim, o/
<italoxp> Popenke, também uso ATI
<italoxp> E to usando o Fglrx
<italoxp> Não to usando Unity mesmo, então não tem problema.
<italoxp> Mas com Unity ela buga um pouco. No Fedora 15, com GNOME 3, que é foda.
<italoxp> Popenke, também acho tenso, mas fazer o que.
<italoxp> Wine não é uma opção. Infelizmente.
<italoxp> Meu FPS já é baixo no TF2, passando pelo WIne ainda .-.
<italoxp> Assim que acabar de atualizar o sistema eu vou reiniciar.
<italoxp> To baixando atualização pro Chromium (nightly ppa)
<italoxp> Engraçado que no Windows eu também tava usando o Chromium, só que eu esqueço de atualizar ele >.<
<rodman> teu um dell 1545
<rodman> e funfava de boa
<rodman> tinha ate um ubuntu remasterizado pela dell nera
<rodman> ?
<rodman> mais nao sei se o projeto foi pra frente
<peregrinator_six> rodman, diz ai pra eu qual numero de versão tá o chromium ai no seu repositorio...?!
<rodman> ahuahua nao uso linux mais pera ai
<rodman> chromium = google chrome
<rodman> pq se for
<rodman> 12.0.742.124
<italoxp> Lol
<italoxp> Chromium != Chrome
<italoxp> Chromium = nightly builds, testes, sem flash e sem auto updater.
<Popenke> Chromium = melhor que o Chrome.
<italoxp> This
<Popenke> italoxp, deu um bug aqui, travo nao sei como, piscou tudo, haha
<Popenke> voltei agora só
<Popenke> italoxp, o GNOME 3 no Fedora 15 não usa FGLRX.
<italoxp> Popenke, quando eu instalei o driver proprietário ele bugou legal
<italoxp> Eu to com o Fedora 15 na outra partição
<italoxp> Tive que voltar pro driver default
<Popenke> usei por um tempo aqui
<Popenke> FGLRX ainda não suporta o Mutter.
<Popenke> no GNOME 3.
<italoxp> Bem, minha namorada acabou de sair do MSN e o update terminou. Até mais, e obrigado pelos peixes.
<italoxp> E GNOME 3 + FGLRX = merda. D
<Popenke> yet.
<Popenke> FGLRX + qualquercoisa = merda
<peregrinator_six> rodman, beleza, então ainda não saiu o 13 pra GNU, obrigado! :)
<rodman> blza
<rodman> nao sei bem mais nera o chromium q usava o wine como base?
<peregrinator_six> nunca ouvi isso..
<rodman> pq o chromiumm é melhor?
<rodman> é realmente acho q era o contrario no começo
<rodman> agora tinha sim isso de wine no meio nao lembro em qual dos 2
<rodman> ele so existe compilando ne o chromiumm tem q ser apartir dos fontes nao tem binarios prontos?
<Daekdroom> Chromium tem binários prontos sim, e nenhum dos dois usa Wine.
<Daekdroom> O Chromium é a versão opensource do Chrome. O Chrome além da marca registrada tem algumas partes de software proprietário.
<rodman> ha saco
<rodman> entendi agora
<rodman> tipo red hat = fedora
<rodman> so q um com marca registrada e outro total open
<rodman> ne
<rodman> mais ou menos por ai
<Daekdroom> Não. Mais pra Red Hat = CentOS.
<rodman> ^^
<rodman> isso isso
<rodman> ^^
<Maninho> so existe google chrome porque existiu chromium
<Maninho> lol
 * peregrinator_six começou a parecer os aliens... :P
<Maninho> pra quem gosta de churrasco e nunca preparou a carne a carne esta pronta http://code.google.com/p/google-safe-browsing/downloads/detail?name=googlesafebrowsing-opensource-code-v0.3.zip
<Maninho> eai peregrinator_six blz mano?
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, ?
 * Maninho =[
<rodman> saco
<peregrinator_six> barna, seu mineiro falsificado em taiwan... :P
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-09
<peregrinator_six> barna, boa noite. :)
<barna__> boa noite!
<barna> internet osso hoje!
<Josue_Rezende> opa
<Mendigo> alguem ai pode me dizer como monto um compartilhamento de um windows com linux? com login e senha?
<barna> Mendigo, vc quer montar uma partição de win? é isso?
<Mendigo> barna: sim
<Mendigo> tenho windows compartilhado o d$
<Mendigo> preciso montar no meu linux ela so q tem q ser por terminal so to com acesso ssh
<barna> sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt (onde X é o numero da partição)
<Mendigo> mount -t smbfs //191.168.0.100/d$ /mnt/pc100/ -o username=adminsitrador,password=senhaX,workgroup=WORKGROUP
<barna> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<barna>  /mnt é a pasta de destino! vc pode mudar a pasta de destino desde que ela esteja vazia!
<Mendigo> sim so q nao vai fica travado nisso
<Mendigo> tentei da um smbtree pra ver onde tava e ta certo workgroup
<Mendigo> tem como ver as pastas tb?
<barna> hummmm! vc quer montar uma partição windows em rede????
<Mendigo> isso
<Mendigo> ai vi q nao tava instalado o smbfs ai instalei e qndo vo compartilhar ele fica tipo processando e nao sai disso
<barna> ixi! ai vc me pegou! eu uso o nautilus pra isso!
<barna> smb://192.168.0.100 e aparece o grupo etc.....
<Mendigo> sim sim barna eu tb kakaka mais rapido e facil =P so q agora nao tem como ai so amanha =/
<Mendigo> mais fica a pergunta pra se alguem souber ^^
<Maninho> pc100 pcchips lol
<Maninho> se não recordo mal intel/amd processamento 800mhz lol
<Maninho> BlackCherry <3
<BlackCherry> Maninho oie :)
<Maninho> =D
<HotBit> barna, vc ta por ai
<HotBit> alguem pode me ajudar
<HotBit> meus menus so aparecem pela metade
<HotBit> alguem por ai
<HotBit> ho
<mibis> boa noite galera
<mibis> to com BO pra instala o apache. eu peguei um monte de tutorial
<mibis> porem da sempre quase o mesmo erro
<mibis> quando é hora de entra na conf
<mibis> parece que nao existe esse diretorio pois nunca acha
<mibis> etc
<barna> mibis, da um pastebin do erro ai!
<barna> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<mibis> ola boa noite
<mibis> galera seguinte ultimamente todo programa que instalo nao aparece no aplicativos
<mibis> mas consta como instalado
<mibis> acabei de instala o sheroki servidor http e nao aparece
<mibis> instalei o apache e tambem n aparece
<memset> mibis, usa linux a quanto tempo?
<mibis> cerca de 8 meses
<mibis> tentei entrar no arquivo conf
<mibis> porem sei la a pasta etc do meu tudo que tento nao da
<mibis> alguem tira minha duvida
<mibis> como faço pra configurar o sheroki
<memset> mibis, whereis httpd
<memset> mibis, whereis apache
<memset> digita no console
<memset> locate httpd.conf
<memset> google.com
<memset> :P
<mibis> vlw
<mibis> vou pro google
<tatobrasil> boa noite.. por acaso há possibilidade de se fazer um backup só através de algum comando? pois tenho um hd externo e gostaria de fazer dessa forma!!
<tatobrasil> ???
<omelete> backup de q?
<tatobrasil> dos meus arquivos pessoais!!
<tatobrasil> ?
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, boa. :)
<jariroru> Como faço para detectar malware no ubuntu, meu PC está se comportando de forma estranha, uso o ubuntu 11.04
<jariroru> faltou "?"
<xispirito> boa noite jariroru
<xispirito> que tipo de coisa estranha?
<jariroru> boa noite, xispirito!
<jariroru> acesso exagerado ao HD quando ligado a internet é uma delas
<xispirito> 0.0
<xispirito> o que aparece quando você executa lsof -i
<xispirito> ?
<jariroru> eu n posso colar aqui, certo? n lembro o procedimento
<xispirito> pode colar no pastebin
<jariroru> como faço?
<xispirito> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<jariroru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661686/ obrigado
<xispirito> aparentemente era um update
<xispirito> o acesso exagerado ao hd é constante jariroru
<xispirito> ?
<jariroru> tenho a impressão de que ficou estranho após eu ter acessado o canal de IRC dos LulzSec br
<xispirito> 0.0
<jariroru> sim, está anormal
<xispirito> cara, existe ferramentas como p tiger
<xispirito> que procura por rootkits
<jariroru> é difícil de utilizá-la?
<xispirito> não, só instalar, apt-get install tiger, e depoiis execut=aló, tiger -c
<xispirito> #execytá-lo
<xispirito> credo, vocẽ entendeu =)
<jariroru> huahua, entendi sim
<jariroru> vc acha que reinstalar o ubuntu seria o suficiente, ou é possível que possa ter algo na partição do /home?
<xispirito> cara, se eles realmente ownaram tem sistema e sabem o que fazer, iriam com certeza infestar teus arquivos
<jariroru> =/
<jariroru> vou tentar essa ferramenta que me passou
<xispirito> você pode também instalar o snort, para detectar atividades anormais, passar nmap de outra máquina na sua, bloquear tudo que não usa via iptables e etc
<xispirito> poderia dar uma de detetive forense, fazer uma imagem do seu hd e dissecálá, mas exige conhecimento
<jariroru> =( eu não manjo o suficiente a ponto de fechar portas no iptables
<xispirito> é só aber as portas que vocẽ usa
<xispirito> e bloquear todo o resto
<jariroru> vou tentar fazer um script quando tiver tempo
<xispirito> tem uma outra máquina por ae além desta?
<xispirito> um notebook sei lá
<jariroru> apareceu isso "shift: 456: can't shift that many ao tentar executar o tiger"
<jariroru> tem, eu tenho uma pequena rede
<jariroru> divido internet com uns amigos
<xispirito> jariroru, desculpe, tire o -c
<xispirito> só tiger
<jariroru> agora está indo =), vc está me ajudando bastante, fico realmente grato
<xispirito> é que você poderia ir a umas destas máquinas e passar um nmap na sua, pra ver o que tem de portas abertas, porque se a sua está comprometida, os resultados não serão confiáveis
<jariroru> legal! é fácil usar o nmap?
<xispirito> sim, para facilitar mais você pode usar a interface gráfica, zenmap
<jariroru> vou pedir pra um amigo ver. n tenho dificuldade com o console se n for algo complexo
<jariroru> O modo como eu estava escrevendo estava muito deselegante com as abreviações, ou é tolerado no canal?
<xispirito> jariroru, escreva como bem entdender, desde que o pessoal entenda está beleza
<jariroru> =)
<jariroru> eu devo me ater aos "warns" "alerts" do arquivo log tiger?
<xispirito> jariroru, sobre o que ele alertou?
<xispirito> tem coisas que ele vai apontar que são normais
<jariroru> saiu um log que me parece grande, vou colocar no pastebin
<xispirito> ok
<jariroru> é ruim para minha privacidade colocar o log inteiro?
<jariroru> fica arquivado?
<xispirito> a room mantém logs
<xispirito> se quiser pode colar no pvt
<jariroru> n tem nada comprometedor, porém fico receoso
<jariroru> pvt seria mandar msg diretamente para ti?
<xispirito> se você entender que não deve, não faça =)
<xispirito> sim
<jariroru> não se importa de eu fazê-lo?
<xispirito> não
<jariroru> tem bastante linhas semelhantes a essa "--WARN-- [fsys013w] cannot access /usr/share/omf/gedit/gedit-bg.omf is a
<jariroru>          dangling symlink." e ...
<xispirito> /usr/share/omf?
<xispirito> o que tem dentro deste diretório?
<xispirito> ok, esqueçe
<jariroru> se quiser eu checo
<jariroru> tem bastante linhas semelhantes a essa também "-rwxr-xr-x 1 jorge jorge 0 Sep 25  2010 /home/jorge/Música/Sepultura/1997 - B-Sides/.15 Inner Self.mp392ED54
<jariroru> --ALERT-- [fsys005a] Unusual filename `.18 Biotech Is Godzilla.mp300DCB6' "
<xispirito> sim, isso é por causa da extensão
<jariroru> tem muitos diretórios dentro de /usr/share/omf
<jariroru> isso não é motivo para preocupação então?
<xispirito> não parece, mas só vendo de perto
<jariroru> hmm... tem alguma sugestão a mais?
<xispirito> debsums
<jariroru> outra ferramenta?
<xispirito> aham
<jariroru> estou instalando =)
<xispirito> esta ai verifica o checksum do seus binarios, compara com os do repositório, para ver se bate
<xispirito> caso eles tenham sido alterados, ele alerta
<jariroru> legal =)
<jariroru> seria interessante eu gerar um arquivo texto com a saída?
<xispirito> sim
<jariroru> vou executar novamente então
<jariroru> Se não der "OK" dá "FAIL" ou outro outra saída?
<xispirito> ele vai dar uma lista no fim
<xispirito> dos que estão diferentes
<jariroru> hmm
<jariroru> aparentemente ele só colocou o que está normal no arquivo texto e gerou um output diferente no terminal
<jariroru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661727/
<jariroru> Esta é a saída que apareceu no terminal
<xispirito> cara, um minuto, to com um probleminha pendente aqui
<jariroru> vc me ajudou bastante, estou muito grato pela sua atenção, não esquenta
<acris> bom dia, pessoal, alguem pode me ajudar com um hd externo? de repente nao liga mais e aparece uma mensagem "MCP power or thermal limit exceeded" repetida no dmesg.
<Rudolf> acris: notebook com chipset intel?
<acris> oi, Rudolf, sim
<HotBit> alguem conhece um programa de 'sugar' imagems da web, tipo do googleimages,?
<rodman> se der um wget  no site nao puxa as images
<rodman> ?
<rodman> ou tu ker so a imagem
<HotBit> ?
<HotBit> So as imagems?
<HotBit> tipo
<HotBit> busco as imagems na pagina
<HotBit> quero puxar tudo
<HotBit> todas as imagems do resultado, mas as que fazem a pagina nao?
<HotBit> as imagems da HTML queria filtras se puxder se nao ...
<HotBit> wget...
<HotBit> vou ver
<rodman> cara sera q nao da pra fazer um shell script com find "ext q vc ker " + wget
<rodman> ?
<HotBit> nao algo simples
<HotBit> to tentando no wget, mas nao sei como faz, porque teria de colar todos os links das imagem, afh isso seria melhor baixa uma a um
<HotBit> rodman, achei um ImageLeech, mas creio q necessia compilar, nao sei isso
<rodman> mano mais qual tua distro
<HotBit> rodman, Ubuntu Gnome creio
<rodman> baixa ele e digita
<rodman> pera ai
<HotBit> ja fiz dn
<HotBit> creio precissa so compilar
<rodman> apt-get build-dep "nomedopacote"
<rodman> que o apt resolve o q precisa pra compilar ele
<rodman> apt-get build-dep nomedopacote
<rodman> dai diz o q precisa de dependencia
<HotBit> kara to tentanto chear at a pasta
<HotBit> ta foda
<HotBit> via terminal
<HotBit> wait um time
<HotBit> rodman, nao consigo
<HotBit> muito pro meu nivel de saber
<rodman> humm
<rodman> pera ai
<HotBit> !past
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'past' not found
<HotBit> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<marcelomauro> bom dia, existe algum programa no linux similar ao one note da microsoft? Possuo uma tablet wacom a qual gosto de fazer anotações manuscritas com ela e gostaria de usar essa funcionalidade no linux
<Andre_Gondim> marcelomauro, tem o gedit
<Duka> alguem sabe por que esse erro: driver mdio-gpio?
<marcelomauro> Andre_Gondim: mas o gedit permite escrita manuscrita com uma tablet? Como fazer isso? Digo, que plugin usar?
<Duka> alguem sabe por que esse erro: driver mdio-gpio?
<Duka> alguem sabe por que esse erro ao iniciar o OS: erro: driver mdio-gpio?
<Duka> alguem sabe me dizer oq tenho q instalar para ouvir musica no sonora? o site pede Silverlight...
<rodman> de nada man
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém saberia me dizer o que significa a versão de alguns pacotes quando vem com um número seguido de 2 pontos?  Achava que era algo com a origem do pacote mas parece que é uma parte da versão também.
<EduardeCalibal> Por exemplo, o libavcodec52 tem versões 4:0.6.2-5 e 5:0.6.1+svn20101128-0.2 mas me parece que a que começa por 5 é uma versão menor.
<EduardeCalibal> Duka, não consegui testar nada com silverlight ainda...
<EduardeCalibal> Duka, esse erro que falou antes aparece em que momento?
<rodman> silverlight M$ né arghhhhhh
<EduardeCalibal> Espero que com o progresso no uso do HTML 5 acabe esse novela dos complementos...
<EduardeCalibal> essa...
<sagat> alguem ai sabe me dizer um canal com salas de discussão xfce ?
<PingaR0x> sagat: qual seu problema com xfce?
<PingaR0x> sagat: #xfce
<sagat> não consigo configurar modem 3g vivo
<EduardeCalibal> Soube que o Linus esta usando ele...
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que ai não é problema com o xfce sagat.
<EduardeCalibal> Qual modelo?
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> será o gerenciador de rede
<sagat> ?
<EduardeCalibal> Qual o modelo e marca dele?
<sagat> hawei
<EduardeCalibal> Modem celular roda como modem discado serial...
<EduardeCalibal> Modelo?
<EduardeCalibal> Já instalei um dessa marca, mas o sinal era fraco.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou era um nome parecido.
<sagat> band Hitch
<EduardeCalibal> Não conheço esse...  Mas geralmente os modelos tem números e letras.  Vou ver se acho algo sobre esse.
<EduardeCalibal> Não é isso...
<sagat> bom obrigado
<EduardeCalibal> usa o comando lsusb e me passa a identificação dele.
<EduardeCalibal> Putz...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou almoçar...  AFK
<evandro> boa tarde pessoal
<evandro> alguém sabe como converter um arquivo .docx  em .txt pelo terminal?
<evandro> copiei e colei e deu certo, mas queria fazer pelo terminal, tem como?
<Duka> <EduardeCalibal> : no boot
<evandro> ta todo mundo almoçando?
<Andre_Gondim> evandro, acho que não tem como, mas posso estar errado
<evandro> Andre_Gondim, existe algum comando para o broffice no terminal?
<Giverny> evandro tem conversor online
<Giverny> pelo terminal é meio dificil
<RenatoSilva> evandro: que comando?
<Giverny> talvez com o comando
<Giverny> textutil -convert doc /path/to/my/file.docx
<Giverny> lê algo ae sobre textutil no google evandro
<evandro> Giverny, obrigado, vou procurar
<rodman> poxa massa esse conversor
<Giverny> sintaxe é essa aqui: textutil -convert filetype filename
<evandro> Giverny, tem idéia de como instalar? tentei o tradicional apt-get.... mas não foi
<evandro> RenatoSilva, preciso converter um arquivo docx para txt
<evandro> abri com o broffice copiei e colei, mas queria fazer pelo terminal
<evandro> RenatoSilva, conhece algum comando do broffice que possa ser usado no terminal
<chilicuil> evandro: $ antiword ?
<RenatoSilva> evandro: #libreoffice.org
<Giverny> evandro apt-cache search textutil
<RenatoSilva> evandro: desculpa, /join #libreoffice,#libreoffice-dev,#Openoffice.org
<Giverny> evandro quando achar o pacote
<Giverny> sudo apt-get -y install pacote
<EduardeCalibal> evandro, em um comando para odt de docx acho que vai ter que pedir a microsoft...  :D
<EduardeCalibal> tem um...
<evandro> chilicuil, excelente dica, ele faz o que promete [antiword] uma pena que não serve para docx apenas doc, obrigado
<EduardeCalibal> Duka, teria a mensagem de erro toda?
<Duka> <EduardeCalibal> : na verdade eu atualizei o kernel mas acredito que nao fiz tudo certo
<Duka> <EduardeCalibal> : tenho que reiniciar pra copiar a msg
<EduardeCalibal> Não dou sorte com atualizações de kernell também...
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o procedimento ainda não esta maduro o suficiente.
<Duka> <EduardeCalibal> : outra vez q fiz deu certo essa acho q nao....
<EduardeCalibal> Muda de acordo com a detecção dos discos, ao menos comigo...
<Duka> <EduardeCalibal> : eu sou novo cm linux, faz 4 meses
<Duka> nao sei nada...kkkkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Nunca se sabe de nada cara...  O cara só vai errando menos.  Ou errando melhor.  :D
<Duka> <EduardeCalibal> : mas posso te passa o erro...pode ser?
<sourogerio> olá boa tarde
<EduardeCalibal> Manda.
<EduardeCalibal> Putz...
<EduardeCalibal> Hoje estou perdendo o tempo das respostas...
<sourogerio> meu amsn não recebe mensagem offline
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<sourogerio> amsn recebe o aviso de mensagem offline mais não abre
<sourogerio> alguem sabe..?
<manoelaugusto> oi bom dia
<manoelaugusto> alguem pode me ajudar
<manoelaugusto> estou tentando a horas instalar a minha impressora laserjet hp1102w e nao consigo
<manoelaugusto> sou novo no ubuntu
<manoelaugusto> e nao quero continuar com windows
<manoelaugusto> mais essa dor de cabeca esta me deixando muito chateado
<manoelaugusto> por favor alguem pode me ajudar
<evandro> manoelaugusto, onde você está tendo problemas exatamente?
<manoelaugusto> valeu
<manoelaugusto> eu conectei a impressora e ligue
<manoelaugusto> fui em sistems>administracao>impressao e ela nao aparece
<RenatoSilva> evandro: olha so se vc entrasse nos canais
<RenatoSilva> evandro:  (13:45:53) cbosdonnat: RenatoSilva: soffice --help should give you some details about --convert-to
<RenatoSilva> #libreoffice-dev
<evandro> RenatoSilva, eu achei este comando faz alguns minutos, mas ainda não consegui fazer funcionar
<RenatoSilva> evandro: to no janelas
<RenatoSilva> evandro: pastaria o --help?
<evandro> RenatoSilva, conseguia abrir o arquivo .docx chamando pelo terminal, agora não consigo mais
<evandro> soffice -help
<RenatoSilva> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<evandro> manoelaugusto, qual a versão do seu ubuntu?
<RenatoSilva> evandro: coloca a saida do --help num pastebin
<RenatoSilva> evandro: e depois diz exatamente os comandos que vc rodou
<evandro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662070/
<evandro> RenatoSilva, mesmo digitando apenas $ soffice -writer retorna esta mensagem
<evandro> RenatoSilva, havia instalado o catdoc e o tcllib, achei que fosse o problema, removi mas ainda retorna o erro
<RenatoSilva> evandro: isso ae nao eh o paste que eu pedi
<RenatoSilva> evandro: vc esta atrasando uma possível solução do seu próprio problema
<Duka> <EduardeCalibal>:error: driver 'mdio-gpio' is already,  aborting
<EduardeCalibal> Não lembro de já ter visto isso antes Duka...  Vou ver se acho alguma referência sobre o seu caso.
<Duka> <EduardeCalibal>:OK
<evandro> RenatoSilva, estava no terminal como root, fechei e abri como user e agora não apresenta mais o erro
<evandro> RenatoSilva, só preciso acertar na sintaxe
<RenatoSilva> evandro: nao to entendendo porra nenhuma
<RenatoSilva> evandro: pedi o --help e vc ta ae enrolando
<RenatoSilva> evandro: bye bye
<EduardeCalibal> Duka, este parece o mesmo caso seu: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=4432922#post4432922
<RenatoSilva> !palavrao
<ubottu-br> Por favor não fale palavrões no Canal. Leia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<RenatoSilva> !palavrao RenatoSilva
<ubottu-br> RenatoSilva: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Duka> <EduardeCalibal>:foi mal é essa a msg: error: driver 'mdio-gpio' is already registered, aborting
<Duka> diz que ja esta registrado
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, imaginei Duka mas é a mesma do exemplo que passei.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, da referência.
<Duka> ok
<manoelaugusto> 10.10
<EduardeCalibal> Só não sei se a solução adotada ali de remover o driver é a mais correta para você.  Pode ser que seja.
<manoelaugusto> evandro minha conexao caiu
<manoelaugusto> voltei
<manoelaugusto> minha versao é a 11.04
<manoelaugusto> ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> evandro, o open office (libre office e afins) abre docx normalmente mas pode apresentar alguma incompatibilidade pela conversão do formato.
<evandro> RenatoSilva, http://paste.ubuntu.com/662075/ entendi errado sua solicitação
<evandro> manoelaugusto, a impressora simplesmente não aparece?
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<manoelaugusto> é isso mesmo
<evandro> manoelaugusto, vai em impressoras e clica em adicionar
<manoelaugusto> indo em sistema>administracao>e todo os procedimentos a seguir ela nao aparece
<manoelaugusto> dai fui no site da hp e
<evandro> manoelaugusto, já pediu para adicionar?
<evandro> manoelaugusto, a impressora é usb?
<manoelaugusto> baixei uns drivers e instalei via terminal
<manoelaugusto> é usb sim
<manoelaugusto> e wi-fi tb
<manoelaugusto> o nesse endereço tem todas as instrucoes  q
<manoelaugusto> fiz e nao deu certo http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<evandro> manoelaugusto, quando liga o cabo usb ela não é reconhecida?
<manoelaugusto> isso
<evandro> manoelaugusto, já tentou pelo wi-fi?
<manoelaugusto> ja
<manoelaugusto> depois do procedimento no site e passar pelo terminal
<RenatoSilva> evandro: $soffice -convert-to txt seu_docx_sadio.docx
<manoelaugusto> ele abre um janela grafica e pede   wi-fi, cabo mas nao deu certo ela nao aparece
<manoelaugusto>  oi
<manoelaugusto> evandro
<manoelaugusto>  vc esta ai
<evandro> manoelaugusto, sim
<manoelaugusto>  vc entedeu meu problema ou viu o link
<evandro> RenatoSilva, a sintaxe é esta mesmo, obrigado, infelizmente não funciona para txt
<manoelaugusto> q te mandei
<evandro> manoelaugusto, sim estava vendo
<RenatoSilva> evandro: "nao funciona" nao funciona
<manoelaugusto> ok estou aGUADANDO UMA RESPOSTA
<manoelaugusto> M
<manoelaugusto> MEIO DIFICIL DE RESOLVER ESTA QUESATO DE IMPRESORA PELO UBUNTU
<manoelaugusto> .
<manoelaugusto> .
<manoelaugusto>   
<Andre_Gondim> boa tarde manoelaugusto, há algum problema?]
<Duka> <EduardeCalibal>: voltei pra versao 2.6.38-8, nem a sem fio tava funfando
<manoelaugusto> SIM
<Andre_Gondim> manoelaugusto, por favor, não grite, o canal tem regras para isso
<EduardeCalibal> Duka, acontece, pode ser que tenha que compilar alguns drivers para resolver essas coisas.
<manoelaugusto>  NAO ESTOU CONSEGUINDO INSTALAR MINHA IMPRESSORA
<manoelaugusto> NAO GRITEI
<EduardeCalibal> manoelaugusto, maiusculas como esta usando significam que esta gritando...
<Duka> <EduardeCalibal>: tem um passo a passo pra atualizar?
<manoelaugusto>  a desculpas
<manoelaugusto> sou novato
<EduardeCalibal> Duka, no caso da nvidia, sempre que troco que kernell tenho que recompilar os drivers da placa de vídeo.
<EduardeCalibal> Para cada hardware sem drivers livres haveria de ter um procedimento a seguir.
<Andre_Gondim> manoelaugusto, tenta isso http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/impressora-hp-que-nao-imprime-no-ubuntu/
<EduardeCalibal> Eu tenho contato apenas com o do vídeo da nvidia.
<Duka> <EduardeCalibal>: minha é sis
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas no seu caso me parece que o problema é que o driver foi carregado e estava configurado para carregar novamente.
<EduardeCalibal> Por isso a falha.
<manoelaugusto> ok vou ver
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho que sair...  Mais tarde eu apareço por aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Duka> <EduardeCalibal>: vlw pela ajuda, abrç
<Francisco__Favar> Boa tarde
<rodman> opa
<manoelaugusto>  nao dar certo
<manoelaugusto>  nao <Andre_Gondim>
<manoelaugusto>   a minha impressora é uma hp laserjet p1102w
<manoelaugusto>   pessoal tenho q sair para trabalhar mas se alguem puder me ajudar , pode enviar para leocorph@hotmail.com q agradeco muito.
<tatobrasil> Galera o Barna está por ai??
<tatobrasil> ok!! vamos la de novo!! Galera atualizei meu SO para o ubuntu 11.10, e ele inicia mais não entra no sistem
<tatobrasil> alguém pode me ajudar ai??
<xispirito> tatobrasil, não resolveu ainda?
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: reinstala
<tatobrasil> ainda não xispirito, estou com um hd externo aqui pra tentar fazer backup mas toda hora que eu entro com o cd live para tentar fazer, as vezes mostra o compartimento com os meus trabalhos e outras vezes não!! tensooooooooo
<Rudolf_> mwahahahahaha
<tatobrasil> não posso xispirito vou perder meus trabalhos
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: unstable system
<tatobrasil> não dá
<xispirito> mas na real ele entra no sistema, mas não inicia a interface gráfica
<tatobrasil> é..
<tatobrasil> da uma msn de checking battery state...
<tatobrasil> ai não entra mais
<tatobrasil> só fica la
<xispirito> não aparece login:
<tatobrasil> não da pra fazer nada nem digitar algo
<tatobrasil> não!!
<xispirito> 0.0
<tatobrasil> tem algum comando que eu faça no terminal para eu reverter isto??
<tatobrasil> tipo desistalar esta atualização??
<xispirito> tem que ver com o pessoal que usa ubuntu, eu to por fora =)
<Rudolf_>  tem que ver com o pessoal que usa ubuntu [2]
<Rudolf_> mwahahaha
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: num tem um rescue system
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: eh note?
<tatobrasil> não
<Rudolf_> como pode atualizar e morrer o sistema
<Rudolf_> coisa igual windows
<tatobrasil> sei la
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: se nao eh note, por que raios tah checando bateria?
<tatobrasil> pois é.. ja odeio widows agora acontece isto comigo srsr
<tatobrasil> sei la
<tatobrasil> coisa de loco não??
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: por que tem esse pacote instalado?
<xispirito> cara, é que o ubuntu muda muito de uma versão para outra, o bom é instalar do zero
<tatobrasil> não sei rudolf
<tatobrasil> então
<tatobrasil> eu atualizei e pediu para eu reiniciar
<tatobrasil> e quando fiz
<tatobrasil> puts
<tatobrasil> nada
<xispirito> aehauu
<tatobrasil> ficou desse jeito
<xispirito> você por acaso, antes de atualizar, teve que instalar driver de video?
<xispirito> ou usou o do sistema?
<tatobrasil> não.. usei o que ja tinha.. não precisei fazer nada, pela menos não manualmente
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: falha sua não tirar os pacotes inuteis
<tatobrasil> pois é.. foda
<xispirito> o sistema se propõe a fazer sozinho
<xispirito> deveria fazer isso
<tatobrasil> ninguem sabe por ai como reverter isto??
<xispirito> infelizmente não sei tatobrasil, porque nem to usando esta distro
<tatobrasil> Valeu xispirito!! ta tenso o negoicio aqui!!
<Euller-BH> Opa,
<Euller-BH> amigos, estou com problemas ao tentar instalar o ubuntu em uma maquina aqui...
<Euller-BH> tem alguem que possa ajudar?
<tatobrasil> alguém sabe se o barna está por ai? ele falou que ia me ajudar!!
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: cara eu faço upgrade desde 1850 e tenho me virado bem aqui
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, é um dos poucos que vejo dizendo isso
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: me disseram uma vez que os não-LTS são na verdade ubuntu betinhas
<xispirito> é a impressão que tive
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: nao q eu nao tenho problemas, o 11.04 fudeu com o sistema, mas corro atras e resolvo
<RenatoSilva> !palavrao
<ubottu-br> Por favor não fale palavrões no Canal. Leia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<xispirito> heh
<RenatoSilva> sobre ser betinha, pra ter uma ideia, meu headphone nao funciona no jack frontal
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: seu hd nao esta fisicamente danificado?
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, 0.0
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: desculpa eu nao ter lido tudo mas qual erro *exatamente* acontece?
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: vc tem o natty que te ferrou num hd, um hd externo para backup desesperado e um live cd q as vezes consegue montar seu hd ferrado mas nao consegue backupear seus arquivos?
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: ironicamente, cutucando por tras funciona!
<xispirito> ehuahuua
<tatobrasil> oi renato
<tatobrasil> desculaps
<tatobrasil> pois é
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: oi, responde [y/n]
<tatobrasil> eu estou com um hd aqui mas não estou conseguindo fazer backup
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: ah entao nao eh culpa do ubuntona
<Rudolf_> ops
<Rudolf_> ubuntoba
<tatobrasil> eu atualizei meu os
<tatobrasil> e ele não entra mais
<tatobrasil> deu pau
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: qual msg de erro exata?
<tatobrasil> na hora de entrar da uma mensagem assim
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: deu pau nao ajuda
<tatobrasil> pera que vou escrever pra vc
<RenatoSilva> assim tbm ajuda so as vezes :P
<tatobrasil> pera ai vou escrever pra vd
<tatobrasil> vc*
<RenatoSilva> Rudolf_: pois eh, se ele nao entra no sistema, nem acessa externamente, parece q o hd se foi
<tatobrasil> *starting bluetooth [ok]   *PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions  saned disable edit /etc/default/saned [ok]  *cheking battery state...
<tatobrasil> e dai não si mais
<RenatoSilva> é um notebook?
<tatobrasil> fala isto não pelo amor de deus
<tatobrasil> srsr
<tatobrasil> não é not
<RenatoSilva> battery state???? q louco
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: ja tentou reiniciar naquele "modo seguro"?
<tatobrasil> sim
<tatobrasil> la acontece a mesma coisa
<tatobrasil> ai pede senha e login
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: q porcaria
<tatobrasil> eu faço e não passsa disso tambem
<tatobrasil> tenso
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: ai pede?? entao nao eh igual
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: se explica ae
<tatobrasil> bom.. é o seguinte
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: fica parado no battery mas passa?
<tatobrasil> nem sempre eu consigo entrar no modo de segurança
<tatobrasil> as vezes se eu reiniciar varias vezes a maquina ai consigo
<tatobrasil> ai pede senha e login
<tatobrasil> mas ai volta pra essa coisa de bateria e não entra
<tatobrasil> e ae renato ja viu algo parecido?
<tatobrasil> há solução a não ser perder tudo??
 * RenatoSilva de volta
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: antes da solucao preciso entender o problema, confirma pra mim o seguinte
<tatobrasil> ok
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: 1. modo normal sempre congelado no battery?
<tatobrasil> sim
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: 2. modo de recuperação (não lembro o nome), aleatoriamente acontece o mesmo do (1), e as vezes aparece a tela de login?
<rafael> boa tarde galera
<rafael> por acaso alguem ja usou microsiga no ubuntu ?
<tatobrasil> acontece o mesmo no mode de segurança ai pde login as vezes
<Rudolf_> rafael: aff
<Rudolf_> rafael: insano hein!
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: entao eh um sim?
<tatobrasil> sim
<tatobrasil> mas não é a tela normal de longin
<rafael> e q vou trab numa empresa q usa win com microsiga e eu nao usei este soft ainda
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: quando pede login ele passa direto do battery bla bla ou fica parado um tempo nele [s/n]?
<tatobrasil> aparece tudo preto e como se fosse em comando me pede login
<rafael> desculpe a pergunta ignorante
<tatobrasil> fica parado
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: quando pede login ele passa direto do battery bla bla ou fica parado um tempo nele [s/n]?
<tatobrasil> sim
<RenatoSilva> rafael: desculpa a pergunta ignorante mas esqueci o q eh microsiga?
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: desculpa, [a/b], nao [s/n]!
<rafael> software de gestao empresarial
<RenatoSilva> rafael: ah eh
<RenatoSilva> rafael: eh via web? se nao, tem pra linux? eh pago?
<rafael> e pago
<rafael> nao sei ainda se tem versao para linux
<rafael> vou dar uma pesquisada
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: quando chega no login, passa direto pelo battery ou fica parado um tempo nele?
<rafael> e falo aqui denovo
<RenatoSilva> rafael: sua pesquisa começou aqui?
<tatobrasil> fica parado
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: um tempo, depois continua e chega na tela de login preta, certo???
<tatobrasil> não deixa eu te falar
<tatobrasil> entra na tela de modo de recuperação ai eu escolho uma opção
<tatobrasil> quando escolho aparece um monte de codigos e depois abaixo
<tatobrasil> com a tela toda preta
<tatobrasil> pede login e senha
<tatobrasil> mas mesmoa ssim não entra
<tatobrasil> valta tudo de novo
<Rudolf_> rafael: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-br/2007-January/016199.html
<Rudolf_> rafael: detalhe para o ano da mensagem
<rafael> desculpe e q sou novato em linux
<rafael> menos de 1 ano
<Rudolf_> rafael: entao nao eh novato
<rafael> hahaha
<Rudolf_> rafael: se me falar menos de 1 mes tudo bem
<rafael> vou dar uma pesquisada
<rafael> obrigado a todos
<Euller-BH> boa tarde
<Euller-BH> amigos, tem alguem que possa ajudar em problemas de instalação:
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: tenta essa distro aih
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: otima para recuperar sistema
<tatobrasil> mas sera que não perco nada??
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: depende de vc, nao da distro
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: ela nao eh automatica
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: soh faz o que vc digitar
<tatobrasil> ok
<tatobrasil> obrigado rudolf
<Euller-BH> ol´pa
<Euller-BH> olá
<Euller-BH> bom, vou relatar, quem sabe alguem possa ajudar
<Euller-BH> estou aqui com um pc, e 3 distros do ubuntu, 8,10 10,4 e 11,4
<Euller-BH> a 8,10 roda normalmente, tando rodando direto do cd sem instalar quanto abre pra instalar normalmente
<Euller-BH> más nem a 10 e nem a 11 abrem
<Euller-BH> dão algum erro e nem abrem a opção de escolher a lingua
<Euller-BH> a opção 11,4 após tentar abrir o linux, o erro final fica uma tela com listras preto e branca
<Rudolf_> LndGoncalves: VEIO ASSISTIR?
<Mendigo> Boa tarde!
<LndGoncalves> Rudolf_, claro
<Rudolf_> HUEHIEUHEIUEHE
<Euller-BH> alguem vê minhas mensagens?
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: OPA
<Rudolf_> COM CERTEZA
<Rudolf_> LndGoncalves: NEH?
<LndGoncalves> Euller-BH, d+ da conta
<Euller-BH> bão não tá não hehehe
<Euller-BH> nenhuma versão nova do ubuntu roda no desktop pra instalar....
<Euller-BH> eu já baixei 3  vezes a 11,4
<Euller-BH> não roda nem no note nem no desk
<Euller-BH> reportei os erros ao Duda Nogueira, nem ele viu os erros...
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: desencana, use um linux descente
<Euller-BH> qual?
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: gentoo, arch, slackware, debian
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: qualquer um que nao instale 3 mil pacotes automagicamente
<Euller-BH> bem, qual...   ...ai agente até pensa em desistir. sabe
<LndGoncalves> Euller-BH, desistir de ?
<Euller-BH> eu, ia pelo ubuntu, por ouvir falar que era o mais símiel ao windows na operação do dia-a-dia
<LndGoncalves> Euller-BH, ou vc quer ser usuario linux ou num quer...
<LndGoncalves> Euller-BH, por isso ta apanahando dele
<LndGoncalves> por isso vc ta apanhando ele e "simiel" ao windows
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: vish, entao desencana
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: linux tambem falha
<Rudolf_> wtf simiel?
<Euller-BH> simile...
<Euller-BH> kkk
<Euller-BH> agora, 3mil pacotes.... tudo isto pra atualiza?
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: nao, soh na instalacao basica
<Rudolf_> alias, nem sei se tem perfis diferentes de instalacao
<Rudolf_> mas veja o caso do tatobrasil
<Rudolf_> ele nem usa notebook mas tem software para monitoramento de bateria instalada
<Euller-BH> bom, pensei em poder achar algum ajuda..  3 dias procurando alguem com uma dica, agora tô tentando aqui no chat
<tatobrasil> pois é Rudolf e la no site que vc me mandou não consegui nada ainda!! ta osso
<tatobrasil> srsr
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: aff
<tatobrasil> ta tudo ingles estou tentando traduzir no google!! rsrsr
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: wget -c "http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/systemrescuecd/sysresccd-x86/2.3.0/systemrescuecd-x86-2.3.0.iso?r=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sysresccd.org%2FDownload&ts=1312917433&use_mirror=ufpr"
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: e grava esse cd
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: e boota o cd
<Euller-BH> Bem, no meu caso, o que há de diferente nas opções Debian,  ou slackware?
<tatobrasil> ok
<Euller-BH> eu sei que o Ubuntu é feito na plataforma do Debian... correto...
<PauloRFP> boa tarde
<PauloRFP> alguem poderia me ajudar
<PauloRFP> estou com duvidas
<PauloRFP> meu cs abre e começa a carregar para entrar em um servidor
<PauloRFP> so que ele trava e nao vai mais
<PauloRFP> no finzinho
<Euller-BH> Bem, fico aguardando uma resposta,
<Euller-BH> tenho que dar uma saída
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: "entra na tela de modo de recuperação ai eu escolho uma opção (QUAL DENTRE QUAIS???????????) quando escolho aparece um monte de codigos (QUE TIPO? NUMEROS? TEXTOS EM INGLES?) e depois abaixo com a tela toda preta pede login e senha (ME PARECE NORMAL) mas mesmoa ssim não entra (POR QUE? QUAL O ERRO _____EXATAMENTE_____?) volta tudo de novo (HÃ??? DEPOIS DO ERRO ACONTECE O QUE EXATAMENTE????)
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: apenas explica exatamente conforme acima
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: nao enfeita
<tatobrasil> então
<tatobrasil> vou tentar explicar na melhor forma
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: "ai eu entro numa tela assim e tal ai aparece uns codigos, ai nao consigo , ai nao funciona, alguem pode ajudar?"
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: NAO, NINGUEM pode ajudar assim
<tatobrasil> ok
<tatobrasil> eu instalei a atualização do ubuntu 11.10 certo?
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: a melhor forma eh pelo amor de Deus, responder exatamente o q coloquei em caps lock
<RenatoSilva> essa parte sa sei q o natty cagou tudo
<RenatoSilva> *ja sei
<Rudolf_> hueheiuheiuehiueh
<RenatoSilva> mas pelo amor de Deus, responde ***exatamente*** o q coloquei em caps lock
<tatobrasil> o pc inicia normalmente
<tatobrasil> ok
<RenatoSilva> putz começou tudo de novo
<RenatoSilva> vc nao ta se ajudando tatobrasil
<gabezao> oaehoeahohoeahoeahoaehoaehoeahoaehoeahoae
<tatobrasil> eu entro na primeira opção da tela de recuperação que não lembro no mome agora
<RenatoSilva> tatobrasil: vc ta na própria máquina? se nao, lembra ae
<Rudolf_> RenatoSilva: cara, eu, supondo ser problema de disco
<Rudolf_> RenatoSilva: abandonava viu
<tatobrasil> ok, vcs não estão afim de ajudar, eu estou tentanto descrever aqui, infelizmente quem ta precisando de vcs sou eu então eu estou fazendo da melhor forma possivel!!
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: cara, eu ja disse
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: o abandona foi zuação
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: mas, se tratando de disco
<tatobrasil> po
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: ubuntoba nao eh a melhor opcao
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: usa o systemrescue
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: ele nao mascara os erros
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: e vai te dar certinho a origem do problema
<tatobrasil> o que é isto um SO?
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: usar ubuntoba neste caso, eh tatear no escuro
<tatobrasil> systemrescue??
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: sim, eh um linux para recuperar linux
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: wget -c "http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/systemrescuecd/sysresccd-x86/2.3.0/systemrescuecd-x86-2.3.0.iso?r=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sysresccd.org%2FDownload&ts=1312917433&use_mirror=ufpr"
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: olhe e iso
<tatobrasil> sim
<tatobrasil> acabei de baixa-lo
<PauloRFP> Rudolf_, mano tu sabe como ativer ou pelo menos testar minha webcam ?
<tatobrasil> mas ele não vai fazer com que eu perca o meus trabalhos?
<Rudolf_> PauloRFP: depende do modelo
<Andre_Gondim> PabloRD, use o cheese
<Andre_Gondim> PabloRD, procura na central de programas, se tudo tiver bem é aparecerá
<PauloRFP> Andre_Gondim,  ta falando comigo
<PauloRFP> Andre_Gondim, ela nao aparece na minha central de programas instalados
<Rudolf_> Andre_Gondim: téééééééé
<tatobrasil> rudolf, ele não vai fazer eu perder os meus trabalhos?? vc sabe me dizer??
<Rudolf_> PauloRFP: update-usbids && lsusb
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: ELE nao, VC nao sei
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: como disse acima, ele nao eh automatico
<tatobrasil> kkkkkkk
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: vc vai montar seu hd externo
<PauloRFP> Rudolf_, isso no terminal ne ?
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: tentar montar eu HD
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: e copiar
<tatobrasil> olha eu estou com um hd externo aqui mas não consigo acessar meu trabalhos pois estou usando o cd live aqui
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: conhece o programa mount?
<tatobrasil> mais ou menos
<Rudolf_> tatobrasil: eh ele que vc usa
<tatobrasil> como faço?
<Rudolf_> vish cara
<Rudolf_> bom
<Rudolf_> vamos supor
<Rudolf_> que vc bootou sua maquina (com o hd externo desconectado)
<Rudolf_> seu hd da maquina provavelmente sera /dev/sda
<Rudolf_> entao, com o comando fdisk /dev/sda vc verifica qual suas particoes
<Rudolf_> suponhamos que apareça
<Rudolf_> /dev/sda1       136713150   195302204    29294527+  83  Linux
<Rudolf_> vc faz
<Rudolf_> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Rudolf_> cd /mnt
<Rudolf_> ls -la
<Rudolf_> e ve se seus arquivos estao ali
<Rudolf_> depois conecta seu hd
<Rudolf_> mount /dev/sdb1 /media
<Rudolf_> cd /mnt
<Rudolf_> cp -pr ./* /media
<Rudolf_> e seja feliz
<tatobrasil> ok vou tentar
<Rudolf_> RenatoSilva: http://www.linux.com/news/friday-funnies/episode/legalese?format=image&thumbnail=large
<RenatoSilva> Rudolf_: (com o hd externo **conectado**), nao?
<Euller-BH> voltei,
<RenatoSilva> Rudolf_: ah ta, li
<Euller-BH> minha net havia caido
<RenatoSilva> Rudolf_: hd externo eh por usb ne? no live d deve montar sozinho nao?
<Rudolf_> RenatoSilva: nao sei cara
<Rudolf_> RenatoSilva: nao gosto quando monta as coisas sozinhas
<RenatoSilva> Rudolf_: pendrive aqui monta sozinho
<Rudolf_> nao gosto
<RenatoSilva> Rudolf_: se é usb entao acho q vai montar sozinho
<RenatoSilva> Rudolf_: eu nao se é idade ou se ele é não-técnico ou sei lá, mas ele nao ta sabendo se expressar
<RenatoSilva> Rudolf_:  "não consigo acessar meu trabalhos POIS estou usando o cd live aqui". Pois? Hã?
<RenatoSilva> Rudolf_: pensei q ele saiu pelo "abandona"
<Euller-BH> Rudolf, vc havia falado sobre debian, tem ele com versão em portugues?
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: sim, eh possivel ele ficar em pt_BR
<Euller-BH> então o debian é mais indicado qeu o ubuntu...
<RenatoSilva> Euller-BH: por que?
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: a questao eh
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: indicado para que?
<Euller-BH> boa pergunta.
<RenatoSilva> Euller-BH: quem é vc?
<Euller-BH> olha, não sou expert, entendo bem de windows, e já mexi (muito pouco em linux,)
<RenatoSilva> Euller-BH: qual hiena vc quer comer?
<Mendigo> alguem sabe ql pacote eu instalo pra ter tcpkill?
<RenatoSilva> Euller-BH: qual o seu *objetivo exato*
<Euller-BH> vixi, que lingua é esta?
<RenatoSilva> Mendigo: digita tcpkill no terminal, ele nao acha e diz quais pacotes contem
<RenatoSilva> Euller-BH: qual o seu *objetivo exato*?
<Euller-BH> bom, o que vc acha que vai ser indicado pra usuários que não tem experiência.
<RenatoSilva> Euller-BH: Ubuntu
<Euller-BH> ainda mais que vai (o linux) ficar instalado no pc em casa, pra uso de todos
<Mendigo> RenatoSilva: vlw
<RenatoSilva> Euller-BH: com um hardware mais ou menos novo/comum de preferencia
<Euller-BH> bem renato, a questão é a seguinte
<RenatoSilva> Mendigo: qual pacote?
<Mendigo> RenatoSilva: dsniff
<Rudolf_> Mendigo: http://monkey.org/~dugsong/dsniff/
<Euller-BH> eu já cheguei à instalar/rodar o ubuntu 8,10, (é o unico cd que roda aqui) baixei  duaz vezes ou tres o 11,4
<Euller-BH> nenhuma vez rodou e isto no mesmo pc, sem mudar nada
<Mendigo> eh q tao usando centos os ai achei http://pkgs.repoforge.org/dsniff/
<Mendigo> Rudolf_: vlw =]
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: compatibilidade
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: desencana
<RenatoSilva> Mendigo: hum
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: eu sugiro debian, jah que nao mascara tanto
<Euller-BH> tá, compatibilidade.... ok, como resolver:
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: deus sabe
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: nao conheco seu hardware
<Euller-BH> é uma opção
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: menos ainda a mensagem de erro (se eh que existe)
<RenatoSilva> Euller-BH: kra vcs tem q ser objetivos
<RenatoSilva> Euller-BH: nao rodou nao quer dizer porra nenhuma pra ninguem aqui e ninguem vai ADVINHAR uma solucao
<RenatoSilva> !palavrao
<ubottu-br> Por favor não fale palavrões no Canal. Leia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<RenatoSilva> Euller-BH: entendeu???
<Euller-BH> sim eu tendo
<RenatoSilva> Euller-BH: deu erro? QUAL ERRO? etc etc
<Euller-BH> eu estou procurando onde está o local onde coloquei a foto da tela
<RenatoSilva> Euller-BH: qual a idade do seu PC?
<Euller-BH> após o erro a tela do 11,4 fica com umas listras grossas preto e branco
<Euller-BH> Hummm, a placa é uma assus P5vcd-x
<Euller-BH> o processador é um duo-core não lembro qual
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: e a placa de video?
<Euller-BH> gforce da lina 9
<Euller-BH> acho que 9,3
<Euller-BH> o erro é este...
<Euller-BH> v1.17.1 (ubuntu 1:1.17.1-10ubuntu10) built-in shell (ash) 'Help' for a list of built-in comands
<Euller-BH> mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesistem.squashfs failed: imput/output
<Euller-BH> mount /dev/loop0 (cdroom/casper/filesistem.squashfs) on //filesystem. squashsfs
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: erro?
<Euller-BH> sim, a foto cortou a lateral esquerda,
<Euller-BH> tinha a palavra error
<Rudolf_> ah
<Rudolf_> input/output
<Rudolf_> erro de hardware
<Rudolf_> ou zuado
<Rudolf_> ou leitora do cd zuado
<Euller-BH> ai é complicado...
<Rudolf_> pois eh
<Euller-BH> acabei de instalar o windows sevem pelo mesmo drive
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: windows nao eh parametro
<Euller-BH> nem hardwere kkk, putz haja area complicada,
<Euller-BH> a questão é....
<Euller-BH> pq o 8,10 roda certinho?
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: pq provavelmente o suporte ao hardware antigo seja melhor
<Rudolf_> que o atual
<Rudolf_> eh um hipotese
<Rudolf_> se eh verdade...
<Euller-BH> foi o que eu perguntei ao Duda,... pq, roda o 8 e no 10 e ou 11 não?
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: vc sabe que teve adicao de muita frescura no 11 neh
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: eu creio que essa frescura nao eh compativel com seu hardware
<Euller-BH> putz,
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: como uma caixinha fechada e pesada que o ubuntu eh a cada nova edicao
<Euller-BH> a questão é que nem no notebok tá rodando...
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: eu te recomendo uma distro mais enchuta
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: azar duas vezes
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: heuheiuheiuehiuehe
<Euller-BH> novo, é um dell vostro,
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: eu nao sei se tem atualmente
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: tentou instalar em modo texto?
<Euller-BH> não,
<Euller-BH> não arrisquei por não ter domínio
<Euller-BH> não abre nem pra selecionar a ligua...
<Rudolf_> Euller-BH: quem nao arrisca, nao petisca
<Euller-BH> Bom, eu vou deixar isto pra sábado.... enquanto isto vou pesquisando... vou ver se um amigo que é da area pode me ajudar...
<Euller-BH> Abraços amigos,
<Euller-BH> se tiver alguem de BH que puder dar uma ajuda hehehe, seria bem-vindo ok, no mais abraços
<jaum> ola pessoal
<jaum> tudo bem
<jaum> alguem sabe como instala o wordpress no ubuntu?
<jaum> ?
<rodman> pera ai
<rodman> tem q ter o lampp rodando tem
<rodman> ?
<jaum> ol
<jaum> alguem sabe como abre o wordpress?eu instalei pelo terminal
<Andre_Gondim> jaum, localhost
<jaum> como assim andre?
<Andre_Gondim> jaum, como você fez a instalação?
<jaum> pelo terminal
<jaum> sudo apt-get install wordpress
<jaum> fiz isso
<jaum> pŕeciso jantar
<jaum> ja volto
<Andre_Gondim> jaum, deixa eu testar
<Andre_Gondim> jaum, leia o arquivo /etc/wordpress/wp-config.php
<melqui> Sou um iniciante no linux e instalei o ubuntu 11.04 onde o broffice está em inglês, como mudar para o português, alguém pode me ajudar
<melqui> ?
<gmed> Olá, é aqui nesse canal que podem me ajudar com a instalação?
<jaum> voltei
<gmed> Estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 11.04 e na hora de abrir as partições ele fica carregando eternamete
<gmed> o live CD roda normal
<gmed> tenho instalado a versão 8.04
<gmed> na mesma maquina
<jaum> Andre_Gondim: abri aqui o link que vc falou
<jaum> o q faço?
<Andre_Gondim> jaum, tente ler e entender
<gmed> ninguém?
<jaum> ok
<jaum> :(
<jaum> andré
<jaum> eu li
<jaum> tem o readme, eu abri pra ler aki
<jaum> mas to quase desistindo
<melqui> Ola pessoal, como mudar o BROFFICE, do ubuntu 11.04, para o português?? Alguém pode me ajudar??
<Andre_Gondim> melqui, tenta isso http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/deixando-o-openoffice-em-portugues/
<melqui> Valeu André.
<melqui> Obrigado, vou tentar.
<locodir-user_> olá a todos
<locodir-user_> Alguém me pode ajudar? tenho uma wacom pen touch e o cursor não consegue chegar completamente aos limites esquerdo e direito do ecrã...
<PauloRFP> alguem craque em jogos no ubuntu ? =D
<PauloRFP> não consigo jogar cs 1.6
<mibis_> ola galera boa noite olha estou com um problema eu instalei o servidor de http apache blzinha esta aqui tudo ok porem quando vou no console e digito sudo /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<mibis_> nao da nada
<mibis_> e se eu nao uso o sudo
<mibis_> so diz que nao tenho privilegio
<mibis_> alguem ai usa o apache pra me dar uma força
<mibis_> na verdade é sudo /etc/apache2/apached2.conf
<mibis_> command not found
<jeflui> mibis_, sudo gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<mibis_> jeflui gedit para eu poder configuralo?
<mibis_> pts se eu soubece que era so isso teria aberto eu mesmo a pasta com o programa kkkkkkkk
<mibis_> vlw
<mibis_> obrigado
<jeflui> =)
<juninhomachado> Ola Pessoal !
<juninhomachado> Boa Noite a Todos !
<rafaht> boa noite, estou com problemas para usar a internet via cabo no meu notebook... deu um mproblema esses dias e pela minha pesquisa, posso resolver com um sudo apt-get install locales
<rafaht> mas não consigo utilizar a internet para tal
<PauloRFP> tem alguem aqui disposto a ajudar alguem com duvidas ?
<rafaht> fala paulorfp, dependendo, posso lhe ajudar
<juninhomachado> diga
<juninhomachado> sobre a internet ai rafaht eu tenho bem pouco conhecimento ainda, mas acho q pra não quebrar tanto a cabeça, vc pode tentar instalar o ubuntu de preferencia o 10.04 LTS, depende do teu gosto, e quando instalar ja concetar ele na net pra ele ja ir baixando e instalando tudo oq precisa pra funcionar teu hardware...
<PauloRFP> kra é o seguinte meu cs 1.6 (steam) abre normal e quando vai conectar ao um servidor para jogar
<rafaht> juninho, o problema é que estava funcionando e deu pau aqui.
<PauloRFP> ele trava e fica ate sair
<juninhomachado> colocou o cd do ubuntu pra instalar ja mete o cabo nele
<rafaht> =)
<rafaht> meu notebook não é tão bom
<rafaht> queria ter condições financeiras para trocá-lo.
<juninhomachado> a cara uma vez deu o treco aqui não consegui resolver tentei de tudo... dai instalei desse jeito ai... ate hj não deu problema mais...
<juninhomachado> mas da uma olhada nos logs do sistema ou do dmsg oq diz derrepente encontra alguma coisa...
<juninhomachado> Ai kd os mano mais esperiente pra ajudar o outro mano aqui ho ???
<juninhomachado> hoo rafaht
<juninhomachado> kd tu guri ?
<PauloRFP> juninhomachado, kra tu leu o que eu havia escrito ?
<PauloRFP> sabes ajudar ?
<juninhomachado> ola Paulo
<juninhomachado> oq deu ai ?
<juninhomachado> podemos tentar
<thfamaq> Boa noite.
<thfamaq> Possuo dois Hds em minha máquina. Como faço para bloquear o acesso pelo Ubuntu ao outro Hd ?
<Popenke> thfamaq, o que exatamente vai fazer?
<thfamaq> Popenke, um servidor web e ftp.
<thfamaq> Popenke, num hd. Gostaria como medida de segurança bloquear o acesso ao outro hd pelo ubuntu.
<Popenke> thfamaq, ee, ai ainda não é comigo...
<thfamaq> Popenke, lhe agradeço pela atenção.
<thfamaq> Alguém poderia me sugerir algo?
<thfamaq> Alguém? :)
<Popenke> thfamaq, tenta chamar algum nome aí, a maioria não deixa o xchat notificando tudo
<Popenke> nem  eu faço isso, mas fico de olho, hehe
<Popenke> talvez alguém trabalhe ou já trabalhou com server.
<thfamaq> Apenas desejo bloquear o acesso ao outro hd.
<Popenke> ShadowBelmolve, sabe ajudar o thfamaq ?
<Popenke> thfamaq, é, tá difícil..
<thfamaq> Popenke, desconheço os usuários.
<Popenke> thfamaq, que eu me lembre, acho que o Andre_Gondim trabalhou com isso, mas ele tá away agora.
<kasinsk> noite boa
<peregrinator_six> kasinsk, :)
<kasinsk> peregrinator_six, =D
<ShadowBelmolve> thfamaq: vc qr bloquear o acesso pra mount ou lsitar/ler/escrever?
<thfamaq> ShadowBelmolve, para não poder ler/escrever e demais.
<thfamaq> ShadowBelmolve, e caso possível não ser pernitido montar o outro hd,
<ShadowBelmolve> thfamaq: isso pra apenas usuarios comuns ou ate mesmo pro root?
<thfamaq> permitido*
<ShadowBelmolve> thfamaq: pra users comuns ou pro root tbm?
<thfamaq> ShadowBelmolve, pra todos.
<thfamaq> ShadowBelmolve, penso que o meu server estando num hd seria desnecessário e seguro desativar acesso ao outro hd pelo ubuntu.
<ShadowBelmolve> thfamaq: ai dificultou :/, se fosse so pra users comuns creio q montar o HD em uma pasta com chmod 000 resolveria mas bloquear o mount eu ja nao sei
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-10
<thfamaq> ShadowBelmolve, seria possível me relatar os procedimentos para se boquear acesso aos usuários comuns?
<ShadowBelmolve> thfamaq: faz muito tempo q nao mexo com mount mas se ele so for capaz de montar uma particao em um unico lugar por vez entao basta vc(como root) criar uma pasta, montar as particoes la dentro e dar um chmod 000 na pasta, assim ninguem consegue ver nada dentro dela
<thfamaq> ShadowBelmolve, poderia detalhar?
<MrBoss> boa noite, placas de video nvidea são compativeis com o ubuntu?
<thfamaq> MrBoss, sim.
<ShadowBelmolve> MrBoss: sim
<ShadowBelmolve> thfamaq: estando como root e so tendo uma particao(sdb1) no seu segundo hd: cd /mnt && mkdir hd && mount /dev/sdb1 hd && chmod 000 hd
<ShadowBelmolve> thfamaq: hehe, funciona, so q no caso do windows pelo menos vc teria q montar ele em hd/windows pq a pasta em q ele eh montada fica com 777 o tempo todo
<ShadowBelmolve> thfamaq: ao menos o KDE nao montar a particao de novo, ele tenta entrar onde ela ta montada e ganha um erro
<thfamaq> ShadowBelmolve, necessito bloquear sda1 à sda2.
<ShadowBelmolve> thfamaq: cd /mnt && mkdir -p hd/{1,2} && mount /dev/sda1 hd/1 && mount /dev/sda2 hd/2 && chmod 000 hd
<ShadowBelmolve> thfamaq: o unico q vai poder entrar em /mnt/hd eh o root
<thfamaq> Isto bloqueará sda1. sda2, sda3 até sda7?
<ShadowBelmolve> thfamaq: o q eu te passei vai ate o 2 so, mas eh so vc adaptar, colocando todos os numeros no mkdir e fazendo todos os mounts
<ShadowBelmolve> thfamaq: cd /mnt && for i in 1 2 3 4 5 6 7; do mkdir -p hd/$i && mount /dev/sda$i hd/$i; done
<ShadowBelmolve> e depois o chmod
<Mano_Chao> boa noite
<MrBoss> ShadowBelmolve tem como instalar o ubuntu pelo USB?
<ShadowBelmolve> MrBoss: s
<MrBoss> precisa de alguma coisa especial?
<MrBoss> estou baixando o .iso pelo torrent
<ShadowBelmolve> MrBoss: nao cheguei a ler mas um desses 2 artigos deve resolver http://www.incerteza.org/blog/2008/08/instalando-o-ubuntu-pela-iso-com-um-pendrive/  http://ubuntued.info/3-maneiras-de-instalar-o-ubuntu-atraves-duma-pen-usb
<MrBoss> eu tb achei esses dois artigos aqui
<SuBmUnDo> so pode ser o ubuntu alternate para instalar pelo pendrive?
<ShadowBelmolve> SuBmUnDo: acho q nao
<ShadowBelmolve> SuBmUnDo: o instalador grafico tbm funfa
<peregrinator_six> ShadowBelmolve, que que tá pegando... :P
<peregrinator_six> ShadowBelmolve, boa noite.
<ShadowBelmolve> peregrinator_six: \o
<italoxp> Pessoal, vocês sabem como faz pro ls também mostrar arquivos dentro de pastas? Tipo, eu dou ls em Músicas e ele mostra todos os arquivos.
<RenatoSilva> coisa linda http://i.imgur.com/NlVnd.png
<Guest45917> Boa noite!
<peregrinator_six> Boa. :)
<MrBoss> ShadowBelmolve ta ai ainda?
<Guest45917> é a minha primeira vez em um canal irc
<Giverny> poxa parabéns
<Giverny> um virgem, pessoal!!
 * peregrinator_six ...
<ElDeablo> Boa noite!
<cajuuh> o/
 * peregrinator_six ... ²
<icec0de> alguém?
<Giverny> ??
 * peregrinator_six ... ³
<HotBit> ?
<kevin_Mitnick> alguem conectádo?
<kevin_Mitnick> Concectado..........
<HotBit> preciso esvaziar a lista (enorme) de donwload do wget, onde ficam?
<HotBit> sao muitas para ir uma a uma....
<kevin_Mitnick> olha nesse site
<kevin_Mitnick> http://www.linuxnarede.com.br/artigos/fullnews.php?id=69
<HotBit> kevin_Mitnick, grato
<kevin_Mitnick> wlw
<HotBit> kevin_Mitnick, olha, so que o wget ja esta parado, preciso esvaziar, limpar, a lista de download pendentes, nao downloads ativos. Existe um file onde isto está guardao? Eu li a pagina mas nao achei naa.
<kevin_Mitnick> hotbit deixa eu vê aqui
<HotBit> kevin_Mitnick, ok
<kevin_Mitnick> hotbit, olha esse artigo
<kevin_Mitnick> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Helps-e-dicas-para-usuarios-iniciantes/WGET-apagar-Lista-de-baixados
<kevin_Mitnick> hotbit, informações sobre esse gerenciador, com mas detalhes, vc pode encontrar no própio site
<kevin_Mitnick> http://www.gnu.org/s/wget/
<Gabriel`> Bom dia...
<FaRoF4> Alguem...
<FaRoF4> Ajuda eu...
<FaRoF4> rs
<HotBit> FaRoF4, povo ta ocupando trampando ou dormindo hoje, ne?
<HotBit> kevin_Mitnick, nada feito nao acho o mal comando
<kevin_Mitnick> .hum
<kevin_Mitnick> kr, relamente é muito dificil mesmo
<kevin_Mitnick> vc ta no modo gráfico
<kevin_Mitnick> ou no terminal
<kevin_Mitnick> ?
<kevin_Mitnick> executando o wget
<kevin_Mitnick> hhotbit?
<kevin_Mitnick> hotbit*?
<HotBit> kevin_Mitnick, no 'modo grafica' naum existe algo assim para 'limpar tudo'
<HotBit> kevin_Mitnick, no terminal tambem nao toachando como fazer isso
<kevin_Mitnick> hotbit, tenta vê as opções no própio modo gráfico
<kevin_Mitnick> vê se tem alguma opção de limpar o registro de downloads
<HotBit> kevin_Mitnick, ja olhei nao tem, so se eu for cego vou rever
<kevin_Mitnick> ok
<kevin_Mitnick> kr então o jeito tem que ser pelo o temrinal mesmo
<HotBit> kevin_Mitnick, pois entao
<HotBit> kevin_Mitnick, qual seria o comando? u nao sei sobre linux
<HotBit> kevin_Mitnick, pouco conhecimento tehno sobre isso
<kevin_Mitnick> qual SO, vc está usando?
<HotBit> Ubuntu
<HotBit> gnome
<kevin_Mitnick> certo, se eu não me engano eu vi o comando ,
<kevin_Mitnick> deixa eu tentar lembrar
<HotBit> kevin_Mitnick, vou tentar te explicar: Instalei umplugin no firefox para baixar imagems de web site, tudo ao invez de ir uma a mua, agora que nao gostei do resultado, eu delei tudo, o porcaria do pluguim continuava baixando tudo, eu entao encerrei sessao reiniciei, agora ta a lista pindurada no wget, nao sei mais como excluir
<kevin_Mitnick> ja tentou excluir o pluguin?
<HotBit> ja desinstalei
<HotBit> na ta mais fazendo os downloads
<HotBit> mas a lista tá la enchendo a paciencia hehh
<HotBit> kevin_Mitnick, virou uma meleca sem fim de lista de files to down
<kevin_Mitnick> .hum
<HotBit> kevin_Mitnick, penso, que deve tar assim uns mill downloads pendentes...
<kevin_Mitnick> deixa eu vê se conssigo achar alguma coisa aqui
<HotBit> kevin_Mitnick, ele deve ter uma lista em algum dir, ou em um file... so que ninguem por aki parecesaber...
<FaRoF4> HotBit, Pois é...
<FaRoF4> HotBit,  precisando de ajuda e ninguem pra ajudar.
<HotBit> FaRoF4, deve ser o horario
<HotBit> FaRoF4, #portalsempreupdate
<HotBit> FaRoF4, nao sei se vao ajudar
<HotBit> FaRoF4, mas tenta
<FaRoF4> HotBit,  Valew.
<gean> bom dia pessoal meu teclado nao acentua quando acesso como administrador, nos demais usuarios funciona corretamente e a configuraçao e a mesma
<gean> alguem sabem me dizer o q pode ser?
<kevin_Mitnick> gean tentat baixa o pacote de atualizações
<kevin_Mitnick> tenta* baixar*
<kevin_Mitnick> pácote de idiomas
<gean> nao meio novo no ubuntu, como baixo
<FaRoF4> gean, modo gráfico ou moto txt ?
<gean> FaRoF4, grafico
<FaRoF4> gean, Abre o terminal e olha a versão por gentileza...
<FaRoF4> cat /etc/issue
<gean> FaRof4, 11.04 \n \i
<gean> FaRoF4, e agora?
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<ffr76> Bom dia !!!:>)
<ffr76> !ping
<kevin> alguem usa o ubuntu para pentest?
<xispirito> o pessoal do backtrack não usa?
<kevin> ubuntu
<kevin> vc pode agregar algumas ferramentas
<kevin> ao ubuntu
<xispirito> dai vira o backtrack =)
<kevin> não exatamente
<kevin> só com algumas ferramentas
<kevin> da pra vc fazer teste na propia rede
<kevin> como
<kevin> nmap
<kevin> aircrack
<kevin> wireshark
<kevin> e outras mas
<kevin> claro, vc tem que ter uma placa compativel com o aircrack
<xispirito> normal
<kevin> qual o modelo da sua placa de rede
<kevin> e o chipset dela?
<xispirito> cara, o chipset é ralink
<xispirito> o modelo exato não lembro
<kevin> blz
<kevin> acho que sua placa aceita modo monitoramento
<xispirito> aceita sim
<kevin> vc tem o aircrack instalado?
<xispirito> ela e uma pringles fazem sucesso
<xispirito> aqui não tem rede wifi, mas onde eu morava antes tinha
<kevin> .hum
<xispirito> dai eu brincava de aircrack
<kevin> ok
<xispirito> mas porque kevin ?
<kevin> vamos dizer q da pra vc brincar de quebra cabeça
<kevin> ou caça ao tesouro
<xispirito> caçando beacons?
<kevin> hahaha
<kevin> ja quebrou alguma senha?
<xispirito> lá onde eu morava eu consegui montar um porco com os beacons
<xispirito> mas só para experiencia mesmo
<kevin> .hum
<kevin> insteressante
<kevin> interessante*
<kevin> para fins estudantis......
<xispirito> kevin, lógico, só pela didática da coisa
<kevin> claro
<kevin> teve dificuldades?
<xispirito> é, demorou, porque não tenho máquina forte
<kevin> .hum
<kevin> qual o seu hardware?
<xispirito> na época eu usei um notebook, com celeron m5, 1gb de ram, 250de storage
<kevin> hum..
<kevin> celeron
<kevin> foda mesmo
<xispirito> kevin, se tiver paciencia até da
<kevin> é isso que nos motiva
<kevin> paciencia-----palavra chave
<kevin> pra pentest
<xispirito> heh
<xispirito> cara, esta parte de wardriving nem é tão osso, o pior é disassembly, shellcode
<kevin>   hehe
<xispirito> eu to afimde começar a trabalhar com isso
<kevin> .hum
<kevin> ja sabe por onde começar/
<xispirito> mais ou menos =)
<kevin> .hum
<xispirito> primeiro vou ter que arranjar um papel de uma instituição escrito que minha pessoa humana sabe fazer o que diz
<xispirito> depois é só alegria
<kevin> facil?
<kevin> talvez...
<xispirito> já tive oportunidade de fazer, mas faltou o maldito papel
<kevin> foda
<kevin> kr saido aqui, tenho que resolver algumas coisas.
<xispirito> falo
<kevin> a tarde entro
<kevin> novamete , pra gente trocar umas ideias
<xispirito> ok
<kevin> wlw
<kevin> desconceted................
<Mendigo> boa Tarde!
<rafaht> bom dia gente!
<rafaht> atualizei pro ubuntu 11.04 ontem, do 9.10.
<rafaht> aparentemente, tudo transcorreu bem.
<rafaht> mas... na hora de instalar alguns codecs de áudio/vídeo e inclusive instalar alguns programas, como adobe reader, google chrome
<rafaht> dá esse erro: Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/nspr/libnspr4-0d_4.8.7-0ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<rafaht> alguém pode me ajudar?
<rafaht> diz que não encontra todos os pacotes, pára de baixar e quando clico em detalhes, tem esse erro.
<LACabeza> alguém ai entende um pouco de iptables, para me tirar uma duvida sobe esse script: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Jogando-pesado-na-seguranca-de-seu-SSH/?pagina=3
<LACabeza> nas paginas 4 e 5 o autor dá uma explicação... mas eu fiquei com uma duvida... mas ele num respondeu o coments que fiz...
<gabezao> manda sua duvida aqui no canal
<LACabeza> tipo
<LACabeza> lá fala que tem que ser feito 3 tentativas na porta 223, para adicionar nosso ip na lista e assim, termos acesso à porta 221
<sandrossv> knock knock lol
<LACabeza> se for isso
<gabezao> e a duvida?
<LACabeza> como fica o comando para me conectar lá pela primeira vez?
<LACabeza> tipo, eu não estou na lista dos ips que podem acessar o 221
<gabezao> essas 3 tentativas podem ser feitas via telnet
<gabezao> vc tem q mandar um requisiçao na porta
<gabezao> telnet host porta
<LACabeza> ah ta
<LACabeza> dae com isso, meu ip vai pra lista
<LACabeza> e ai eu poderei usar o serviço da porta 221
<gabezao> LACabeza,
<gabezao> http://www.tinotapa.com.br/2011/02/volta-das-ferias-port-knocking-no.html
<gabezao> segue um exemplo mais simples
<gabezao> e comentado.
<macfire> oi
<joaolucas> oi
<macfire> eu tenhoo uma placa ati, preciso instalar o ubuntu com a opção nomodeset?
<rafaht> olá!
<rafaht>  Toda vez que tento instalar alguns codecs de áudio/vídeo, o Google Chrome e alguns programas, dá esse erro:
<rafaht> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/nspr/libnspr4-0d_4.8.7-0ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<rafaht> Ontem, atualizei do 9.10 pro 11.04 e aparentemente, tudo transcorreu bem.
<rafaht>  Dei sudo apt-get update e ainda persiste.
<rafaht> alguém pode me ajudar com isso por favor?
<licensed> rafaht, troca o ubuntu1 por ubuntu3 no final do link ficando assim http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/nspr/libnspr4-0d_4.8.7-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<rafaht> licensed, cmo faço isso?
<licensed> rafaht, kra, o mais pratico q voce pode fazer é baixar esse arquivo do link que eu lhe dei e instalar
<rafaht> hmm
<rafaht> licensed, baixei aqui
<rafaht> mas não dá pra instalar, no central de programas acusa isso:
<rafaht> ubuntu/pool/universe/n/nspr/libnspr4-0d_4.8.7-0ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<rafaht> e o botão instalar é desativado
<rafaht> pera
<licensed> rafaht, sudo apt-get install nomedoarquivo
<licensed> rafaht, melhor.. da 2 clicks
<rafaht> A dependência não é contentável: libnspr4 (= 4.8.7-0ubuntu3)
<rafaht> eu dei 2 cliques.
<rafaht> e acusou isso
<rafaht> licensed, eu dei dois cliques e acusou isso: A dependência não é contentável: libnspr4 (= 4.8.7-0ubuntu3)
<licensed> rafaht, voce atualizou como o ubuntu.. apt-get dist-upgrade?
<rafaht> não, eu ia instalar 0 11.04, deu a opção de atualizar do 9.10 pro 11.04, escolhi essa.
<rafaht> licensed, pode ser por isso esses erros?
<licensed> amigo de cabeca nao consigo pensar em algo.. eu vou resolver umas coisas aqui e almocar.. posso ver isso mais tarde
<licensed> rafaht, eu nao gosto de atualizar o sistema.. sempre instalo de novo (claro, mantendo o mesmo /home)
<rafaht> licensed, será que tento fazer isso também? reinstalar o sistema.
<rafaht> o /home está em partição separada, logo, não deve haver problema, pois opto por não usá-la e depois de instalado, eu configuro pra usar ela.
<licensed> rafaht, eu sempre faço isso.. basta que na instalacao escolha a opcao avancada.. e sai dizendo qual particao eh o / (root), qual eh o /home.. (lembrando de nao marcar a opcao de formatar o /home)
<licensed> agora preciso ir amigo.. t+
<rafaht> t+
<rafaht> vlw
<rafaht> vou fz isso.
<FaRoF4> Algum especialista em cacti ?
<FaRoF4> Boa tarde, alguem pode me ajudar com o cacti ?
<FaRoF4> !paste
<FaRoF4> Por gentileza...
<FaRoF4> Alguem pode me dar uma ajuda com o cacti ?
<macfire> FaRoF4 fala a sua dúvida, ao contrário, de ficar perguntando se alguém te ajuda!
<FaRoF4> macfire, Obrigado pela atenção...
<FaRoF4> Estou tentando reconfigurar o cacti...
<FaRoF4> Instalei errado, e não tenho a menor noção de como fazer isso...
<FaRoF4> Alguem pode me ajudar ?
<macfire> FaRoF4 qual a versão do seu ubuntu?
<ffr76> FaRoF4, dpkg --auto-purge
<macfire> FaRoF4 http://www.cacti.net/downloads/docs/html/install_unix.html
<FaRoF4> macfire, a ultima.
<macfire> leia isso ae
<FaRoF4> OK...
<FaRoF4> Obrigado...
<macfire> FaRoF4 http://www.cacti.net/downloads/docs/contrib/Cacti-Linux-How-To.pdf
<macfire> tem esse, que acho que é bom também
<FaRoF4> Muito obrigado.
<macfire> FaRoF4 http://docs.cacti.net/manual:088:1_installation#installation
<macfire> agora, eu não sei nada disso FaRoF4
<FaRoF4> macfire, Entendo, porém você não sabe como desinstalo ele não ?
<FaRoF4> Preciso fazer isso...
<FaRoF4> Como fazer a desinstalação dele e de todos os complementos dele....
<FaRoF4> TUDO.
<macfire> humm
<macfire> FaRoF4 apt-get --purge remove cacti
<macfire> acho que é assim
<Guest10829> nicserv register 8524673 mllserv.adm@gmail.com
<Pskol> opaaa
<Guest10829> nickserv register 8524673 mllserv.adm@gmail.com
<macfire> /
<macfire> barra nates Guest10829
<macfire> /
<FaRoF4> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<FaRoF4> O que pode ser ?
<macfire> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Programadores-em-e-de-Software-Livre/Mysql-ERROR-2002-(HY000)-Cant-connect-to-local-MySQL
<Guest10829> Nickserv quit
<Guest10829> me quit ate breve
<FaRoF4> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<FaRoF4> O que pode ser ?
<FaRoF4> Alguem...
<gabezao> FaRoF4,
<gabezao> fica claro pelo erro
<gabezao> erro de conexao com o banco
<gabezao> tem q ver se o mysql ta ok
<FaRoF4> gabezao, Sou iniciante, pode me ajudar com mais detalhes ?
<FaRoF4> Estou tentando subir o cacti...
<gabezao> mais detalhes como?
<FaRoF4> gabezao, Solução do problema...
<gabezao> soluçao, subir um banco de dados e conectar nele
<FaRoF4> Tudo bem, pode me ensinar ?
<gabezao> não
<gabezao> procure no google: "ubuntu banco mysql"
<FaRoF4> gabezao, ok... valew... precisando não entro aqui então, vou no google né ?
<gabezao> isso FaRoF4
<FaRoF4> É pra isso mesmo que serve o canal aqui...
<sandrossv> gabezao: -.-
<FaRoF4> Pra não fazer perguntas.
<sandrossv> FaRoF4: cara, não generaliza
<FaRoF4> A união unix não existe pra você...
<FaRoF4> sandrossv, Com certeza não generalizarei...
<FaRoF4> Cara otário da porra...
<FaRoF4> Desculpa ae gente.
<sandrossv> !palavrao
<sandrossv> droga
<sandrossv> xD
<gabezao> "<FaRoF4> A união unix não existe pra você..."
<FaRoF4> rs
<gabezao> união unix não é pra dar tudo mastigadinho pra você...
<sandrossv> FaRoF4: acho q vc só precisa subir o mysql
<sandrossv> o problema é que eu não sei fazer isso
<FaRoF4> Bele, vou aprender e se precisarem vou estar ae pra compartilhar.
<sandrossv> FaRoF4: tenta sudo service mysql start
<sandrossv> ou sudo service mysqld start
<sandrossv> FaRoF4: se não da uma olhada no manual desse comando service e ve se da pra listar os serviços disponiveis
<sandrossv> FaRoF4: iai ?
<jedi_uniao_unix> agora sim, faço parte da união unix.
<LndGoncalves> quero fazer parte da liga... "uniao unix"
<sandrossv> jedi_uniao_unix: deixa de trollagem cara
<jedi_uniao_unix> oheahoeaoheoahheo
<jedi_uniao_unix> ok
<jedi_uniao_unix> sorry
<sandrossv> hehe
<gabezao> LndGoncalves, vc nao pode cara.
<gabezao> ok?
<LndGoncalves> ¬¬
<pplask> pfsense
<sandrossv> FaRoF4: iai cara?
<Mendigo> alguem ai sabe como posso fazer pra mudar a hora do linux que ta virtualizado?
<Mendigo> quando mudo ele volta a hora atual... alguem sabe cm posso fazer?
<Andre_Gondim> Mendigo, como assim?
<Mendigo> Andre_Gondim: eu mudo a hora do servidor e ele volta
<Mendigo> pra hora atual
<Mendigo> so que acho q seja pq eh virtualizado... ou nao tem nd aver?
<megalinux> mega
<megalinux> msn
<sandrossv> oO
<Andre_Gondim> Mendigo, http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/arrumando-a-hora-em-linha-de-comando/
<Mendigo> Andre_Gondim: vlw =]
<Mendigo> Andre_Gondim: mais acho q nao seja isso pq ele volta a hora =x
<gabezao> volta qnd Mendigo ?
<Mendigo> logo apos alterar =]
<Mendigo> para a hora certa
<gabezao> vc quer colocar uma hora errada? isso?
<Mendigo> isso
<Mendigo> ta certo e eu quero colocar uma hra errada
<gabezao> o que atualiza hora no Linux é ntp
<gabezao> como vc ta alterando a hora?
<Mendigo> gabezao: http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/arrumando-a-hora-em-linha-de-comando/
<Mendigo> msm assim nao vai.... a maquina é virtualizada
<gabezao> nao vai oq?
<gabezao> ele nao muda?
<Mendigo> nao
<gabezao> vc esta visualizando a data onde?
<gabezao> no comando date ou no gnome?
<Mendigo> date
<Mendigo> eh servidor nao tem parte grafica so console
<gabezao> consegue colar o comando Mendigo ?
<gabezao> Mendigo,
<gabezao> aqui funcionou normal
<gabezao> root@suporte:~# date 101010102009
<gabezao> Sáb Out 10 10:10:00 BRT 2009
<gabezao> root@suporte:~# date
<gabezao> Sáb Out 10 10:10:06 BRT 2009
<rogerio> boa noite habilitei o ubuntu one e agora fica aparecendo "chaveiro padrão" é chato ter que digitar toda vez que ligo a maquina!
<rogerio> como resolvo isto/
<rogerio> ?
<sandrossv> rogers_talon: se eu não me engano tu vai em sistema>aplicativos de sessão
<sandrossv> alguma coisa desse tipo
<sandrossv> aaaaaaa
<sandrossv> acho q com o unity é diferente
<sandrossv> alt+f2 gnome-session-properties
<paladinn> http://www.lulzsecbrazil.org/policia-federal/
<sandrossv> paladinn: q isso ?
<paladinn> acessa e ve
<sandrossv> caramba
<berneira23> Boa noite
<berneira23> alguem já instalou a placa de rede realtek 8101e
<berneira23> no ubuntu ou debian
<berneira23> ???\
<mibis_> ola galera boa tarde estou com problema
<mibis_> nao tenho autonomia pra mexer em nada
<mibis_> bom instalei o proftpd e encontrei o arquivo conf td ok abri no gedit
<mibis_> porem toda alteração que faço nao posso salvar
<mibis_> e no gedit nao acontece nada eu digito e ele nem responde
<mibis_> mudançasd
<paladinn> mibis_: su-
<mibis_> paladinn ai vo poder alterar os fatos?
<mibis_> su-
<paladinn> digitou isso no terminal ?
<mibis_> ibis@mibis-desktop:~$ su-
<mibis_> Comando 'su-' não encontrado, você quis dizer:
<mibis_>  Comando 'sup' do pacote 'sup' (universe)
<mibis_>  Comando 'sux' do pacote 'sux' (universe)
<mibis_>  Comando 'sum' do pacote 'coreutils' (main)
<mibis_>  Comando 'su' do pacote 'login' (main)
<mibis_> su-: comando não encontrado
<mibis_> mibis@mibis-desktop:~$
<mibis_> apareceu isso
<mibis_> mibis@mibis-desktop:~$ su
<mibis_> Senha:
<mibis_> su: Falha de autenticação
<mibis_> mibis@mibis-desktop:~$
<paladinn> ixi
<paladinn> su
<mibis_> su
<mibis_> pede senha
<paladinn> é a senha de root
<paladinn> poem a senha do root
<mibis_> porops
<mibis_> deixa eu ver
<mibis_> deu nao
<mibis_> ta dando falha
<mibis_> mas q m@#$ eu fiz sera
<paladinn> procura no google como recuperar senha de root
<paladinn> pq
<paladinn> memo seu usuario no grupo do root
<paladinn> vc nao consegue usar su
<paladinn> ai vc ta sem permissão filhote
<sandrossv> mibis_: no grub edita a linha do kernel e poe assim init=/bin/sh
<sandrossv> e da boot
<mibis_> achei um jeito de recupera por um tal de lilo
<mibis_> nossa mas seraoque eu fiz pra da tanto BO aassim
<mibis_> sandrossv devo entrar no console pra fazer ?
<mibis_> pts no lilo ja nao da pq preciso alterar o arquivo lilo.conf
<mibis_> e é isso esatamente que nao to conseguindo
<mibis_> sandrossv_: tipo devo ver esse procedimento ai por onde, cara so bem leigo no funcionamento gnomne
<mibis_> gnome
<mibis_> nossa o /bin/sh deu mensagem que o modo linux nao esta instaldo
<mibis_> instalado*
<mibis_> nossa quando a galera fica quieta da um desespero... da a impressao que ferrei de vez com o sistema
<sandrossv> mibis_: cara
<sandrossv> mibis_: tenho q sair
<sandrossv> umas 23:00 eu volto :/
<sandrossv> flw
<mibis_> pts
<mibis_> mas eu nunca mexi com senha de root
<mibis_> como q ela mexe sozinha
<rafaht> Boa noite! reinstalei o ubuntu, mas ainda dá esse erro quando tento instalar alguns pacotes, como os codecs de áudio/vídeo, o flash/java: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/nspr/libnspr4-0d_4.8.7-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  404  Not Found
<rafaht> alguém pode me dar uma mão?
<rafaht> Sei que o compatível/etc é o http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/nspr/libnspr4-0d_4.8.7-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<rafaht> mas, o sistema vai pro 1 quando dou os comandos no terminal e não consigo instalar o 3 quando baixo... diz isso quando dou duplo clique:
<rafaht> A dependência não é contentável: libnspr4 (= 4.8.7-0ubuntu3)
<Guest89128> boa noite gente
<Guest89128> alguem que nao esteja ocupado para me tirar 2 duvidas
<Guest89128> ?
<rafaht> porque não envia tuas dúvidas?
<rafaht> aí se alguém souber, já te responde
<Guest89128> uhumm
<Guest89128> eu fiquei um tempo sem ligar o netbook agora ele tem muitas atualizaçoes para fazer mas na hora da erro,  quero saber se tem uma forma de zerar ele e deixar como se tivesse acabado de formatar mas sem formatar pois estou sem um pen drive botavel
<rafaht> Hmm, que erro ele dá na hora de atualizar? Qual versão do ubuntu estás utilizando?
<fiuki`offline> ola
<fiuki`offline> alaguem pode me ajudar?
<Guest89128> so um minuto vou checar
<rafaht> Não sei se tem como limpar sem formatar, deixando como se tivesse formatado... Acho que podes tentar o mantedor do sistema.
<rafaht> fiu... envie sua dúvida :)
<rafaht> senão soubermos ela, não poderemos lhe ajudar.
<rafaht> se não
<fiuki`offline> tenho 1 servidor ssh ubuntu rodando em 1 dc vps com 1 gb de ram quero instalar ambiente grafico nele e ter acesso gráfico como devo prosseguir?
<Guest89128> em utilitario de unidades
<rafaht> fiu, procure sobre VNC
<rafaht> mas se for servidor, não recomendo ambiente gráfico, vai consumir recursos do servidor
<Guest89128> tem umas opçoes ali como formatar o volume: apagar ou formatar o volume e editar partiçao
<rafaht> e terá um delay, no ambiente gráfico utilizado a distância, cláro.
<Guest89128> alguma dessas 2 opçoes ajuda em alguma coisa ?
<fiuki`offline> rafaht pode pvt?
<rafaht> guest, se fizeres isso, irás remover a instalação do ubuntu
<rafaht> é melhor
<rafaht> fala por aqui :)
<fiuki`offline> blz
<fiuki`offline> tipo
<fiuki`offline> ele veio centos mais tem como eu optar por mudar o sistema no painel
<fiuki`offline> eu queria no caso ambiente gráfico pra instalar o wine
<fiuki`offline> e rodr 1 servidor de 1 jogo
<fiuki`offline> age of mitology
<fiuki`offline> pra eu e uns amigos
<fiuki`offline> jogar
<rafaht> hm
<rafaht> e porque não rodar via terminal?
<fiuki`offline> rafaht como assim
<rafaht> já testaste esse servidor no wine? pois ele não roda tudo direito.
<fiuki`offline> windows?
<fiuki`offline> pow
<rafaht> não, linux mesmo, mas via terminal/linha de comando.
<fiuki`offline> o servidor
<fiuki`offline> no caso
<rafaht> rodar sem interface gráfica
<fiuki`offline> ia instalar o jogo
<fiuki`offline> certinho
<fiuki`offline> nele
<rafaht> já que é um servidor de jogo, deve dar.
<fiuki`offline> e abrir o jogo
<Guest89128> rafa eu utilizei o mantenedor de sistemas e agora começou a atualizaçao
<fiuki`offline> e tb
<fiuki`offline> quero ambiente gráfico
<Guest89128> obrigado pela ajuda
<fiuki`offline> pra poder baixar arquivos do megaupload
<fiuki`offline> e poder subir eles
<fiuki`offline> pra outro ftp
<rafaht> ueh, baixa no teu computador, sobe via terminal.
<rafaht> mas se insistes em interface gráfica, utilize o VNC
<rafaht> mais simples
<rafaht> guest, de nada :D
<fiuki`offline> rafaht
<fiuki`offline> o nxserver
<fiuki`offline> é dificil configurar?
<rafaht> hmm, não sei te informar, nunca utilizei.
<rafaht> mas podes procurar tutoriais.
<fiuki`offline> rafaht no caso
<fiuki`offline> se optace por vnc
<fiuki`offline> eu teria q instalar ambiente grafico
<fiuki`offline> no linux
<fiuki`offline> correto
<rafaht> eu nunca utilizei interface gráfica para gerenciamento à distância
<rafaht> exato.
<fiuki`offline> e depois o vncserver
<fiuki`offline> vc tem algum tutorial?
<fiuki`offline> de como fazer isso?
<Guest89128> eu tenho esse programa wine instalado aqui no note
<rafaht> http://theseekersquill.wordpress.com/2010/03/16/vnc-server-ubuntu-windows/
<rafaht> achei um aqui
<Guest89128> ele funciona como a central de programas do ubuntu ?
<rafaht> dá uma olhada, qualquer coisa joga no google: install VNC server in ubuntu
<rafaht> guest, na verdade, ele roda programas do windows
<rafaht> mas não é um emulador.
<Guest89128> entendi
<fiuki`offline> rafaelstanley
<fiuki`offline> rafaht parece
<fiuki`offline> ser fácil
<fiuki`offline> e qual ambiente grafico
<fiuki`offline> eu instalo?
<fiuki`offline> qal comando pra instalar o gnome?
<rafaht> qual tu quiseres.
<fiuki`offline> ou kde
<fiuki`offline> ?
<Guest89128> sabe aquele emesene
<rafaht> tem gnome, kde...
<fiuki`offline> rafaht qal
<fiuki`offline> o mais leve?
<rafaht> hmm, ai eu não sei te dizer
<rafaht> os dois consomem recurso demais da máquina
<Guest89128> sempre que logo nele aparece a janela perguntando se quero add um novo contato mas aparece de todos meu contatos, sabe sanar esse problema ?
<rafaht> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LXDE
<rafaht> esse seria mais leve
<rafaht> mas não sei te ajudar quanto a instalar
<rafaht> guest, não entendi teu problema.
<fiuki`offline> rafaht
<fiuki`offline> qal comando
<fiuki`offline> pra instalar o gnome?
<Guest89128> tipo
<Guest89128> sabe a janela que aparece quando alguem te add no emesene
<Guest89128> entao quando eu logo aparece essa janela pra mim
<rafaht> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/3171.html
<rafaht> hmm
<Guest89128> mas as janelas que aparecem sao de todos meu contatos ou seja mais de 100 janelas perguntando se quero add
<Guest89128> e tipo eles ja estao add porque ja estavam add
<Guest89128> entende ?
<rafaht> oO
<rafaht> ai não sei te dizr
<rafaht> dizer
<rafaht> pode ser bug do emesene.
<Guest89128> vou tentar logar e tirar uma print pra te mostrar
<Guest89128> so vo9u terminar o update
<Guest89128> faltam  so 70 arquivos
<Guest89128> =)
<rafaht> =]
<PauloRFP> alguem aqui têm counter strike 1.6 steam rodando pelo wine normalmente ?
<mark__> boa noite todos, estou com problemas com minha wireless, está demorando demais para encontrar sinal, so encontra depois de 30 minutos.
<PauloRFP> mark__, que coisa extranha
<PauloRFP> se sua ante capta o sinal normalmente
<Guest89128> emu sonho é conseguir pegar senhas de sinal wireless
<PauloRFP> alguem aqui têm counter strike 1.6 steam rodando pelo wine normalmente ?
<mark__> PauloRFP, tenho acer 5100 rodando ubuntu 11.04, quando utilizava a 10.04 nao tinha problemas.
<PauloRFP> mark__, extranho muito mesmo
<PauloRFP> eu rodo o meu no 11.04
<PauloRFP> sem problema
<PauloRFP> não tive nenhuma dor de cabeça
<mark__> qual sua placa ?
<mark__> esta é a minha Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<FaRoF4> Boa noite....
<jpinfobq> Salve salve galera
<jpinfobq> Novato em linux na area, nossa sem sabia que o IRC existia ainda
<jpinfobq> Sou de barbacena-mg e vocês turma?
<peregrinator_six> rj baixada
<peregrinator_six> boa noite, bem vindo!
<jpinfobq> Po boa noite peregrinator, obrigado pela recepção
<jpinfobq> Estou a aproximadamente 4 horas de vc prgtr
<jpinfobq> Adicionei esse canal pq o site dizia que a galera aki ajudava
<jpinfobq> Bom, eu ja configurei meu linux aki e jah tow usando
<jpinfobq> ubuntu 11.04
<jpinfobq> deixei a interface padrão pq ainda não me identifiquei com a outra
<jpinfobq> Mas apanho d+ pra entender os diretorios do linux, onde estão e como instala programas manualmente
<jpinfobq> e queria uma indicação de alguns aplicativos de personalização
<jpinfobq> queria habilitar tb os efeitos de open suse
<jpinfobq> as janelas todas moles e talz
<mark__> boa noite todos, estou com problemas com minha wireless, está demorando demais para encontrar sinal, so encontra depois de 30 minutos.
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-11
<fiuki`offline> ola
<fiuki`offline> alguem aqui entende de nxserver?
<fiuki`offline> Xsession: unable to launch "gnome-session" X session --- "gnome-session" not found; falling back to default session.
<fiuki`offline> help?
<Mendigo_> alguem ai sabe como instalo oracle no ubuntu 11.04?
<rogers_talon> fiuki`offline, boa noite, conseguiu resolver o problema da Xsession?
<fiuki`offline> rogers_talon
<fiuki`offline> s
<fiuki`offline> arrankei o gnome
<fiuki`offline> e compilei o kde
<fiuki`offline> ficou filé
<fiuki`offline> rodei o nxserver
<fiuki`offline> HAUAHAUAHAU
<fiuki`offline> to com acesso gráfico na vps
<rogers_talon> rsssss, era só configurar o gnome.desktop em /usr/share/xsession....
<rogers_talon> fiuki`offline, desculpe não responder antes, estava fora.....
<PauloRFP> alguem aqui têm counter strike 1.6 steam rodando pelo wine normalmente ?
<PauloRFP>  alguem aqui têm counter strike 1.6 steam rodando pelo wine normalmente ?
<fiuki`offline> rogers_talon
<fiuki`offline> a nem sabia
<fiuki`offline> rodei o kde
<fiuki`offline> foi de boa
<fiuki`offline> kk
<fiuki`offline> so axei meio pesado
<fiuki`offline> ta lenda a vps pra entrar
<fiuki`offline> no gráfico
<fiuki`offline> kkkkkkk
<rogers_talon> fiuki`offline, rssss, então blz....
<fiuki`offline> rogers_talon
<fiuki`offline> eu caçei
<fiuki`offline> nos forums
<fiuki`offline> axo q ninguem sabe
<fiuki`offline> q problema é esse
<fiuki`offline> é no nx
<fiuki`offline> sakaz?
<fiuki`offline> qando roda em gnome
<fiuki`offline> mo doidera
<rogers_talon> tem sim, pera ai q lhe passo
<PauloRFP> alguem aqui têm counter strike 1.6 steam rodando pelo wine normalmente ?
<fiuki`offline> rogers_talon
<fiuki`offline> sabe instalar
<fiuki`offline> flash
<fiuki`offline> no linux?
<rogers_talon> fiuki`offline: 32 ou 64 bits
<fiuki`offline> axo
<fiuki`offline> q é 64 bits
<fiuki`offline> esse linux
<fiuki`offline> kkkkkkkkk
<fiuki`offline> é vps
<fiuki`offline> qal akele flash
<fiuki`offline> flash no free
<fiuki`offline> bang assim
<fiuki`offline> q da pra instalar pelo apt-get
<rogers_talon> fiuki`offline: instala o ppa do adobe.....perai que lhe passo
<fiuki`offline> bl\z
<PauloRFP> fiuki`offline, kra vc joga counter strike ?
<PauloRFP> rogers_talon,  voce joga cs ?
<rogers_talon> fiuki`offline: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<rogers_talon>                   sudo apt-get update
<rogers_talon> se for 64 sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<fiuki`offline> root@aomonline:~# sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<fiuki`offline> Reading package lists... Done
<fiuki`offline> Building dependency tree
<fiuki`offline> Reading state information... Done
<fiuki`offline> [ecanto] Unable to locate package flashplugin64-installer
<fiuki`offline> q doidera
<rogers_talon> tu instalou o ppa
<rogers_talon> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<fiuki`offline> rogers_talon
<fiuki`offline> eu fiz isso
<peregrinator_six> licensed`,
<fslima0> opa
<fslima0> teste
<rogers_talon> fiuki`offline: sudo apt-get update
<fslima0> wr
<Mendigo_> alguem ai ja instalou oracle no linux 64bits?
<peregrinator_six> eu! :)
<peregrinator_six> Mendigo, qual oracle se tá falando...?!
<Mendigo_> qual qur um kakaka eu baixei esse
<Mendigo_> oracle-xe-universal_10.2.0.1-1.1_i386.deb
<peregrinator_six> Mendigo, eu to com o virtual box aqui, 64 bits!
<Mendigo_> vi num link s q nao deu
<Mendigo_> fiz igual do site e deu erro
<Mendigo_> como posso fazer?
<peregrinator_six> eu peguei ele no repo mesmo e pronto!
<Mendigo_> bc ja ta instalado
<Mendigo_> qual nome?
<peregrinator_six> pera lá...
<Mendigo_> ok
<peregrinator_six> synaptic --> virtual box ose o que to aqui...
<peregrinator_six> tudo junto!
<peregrinator_six> virtualbox ose
<peregrinator_six> assim
<Mendigo_> peregrinator_six: mais eh o banco oracle?
<peregrinator_six> aqui roda normal sem problemas, me atende de forma certa! :)
<Mendigo_> isso eh pra virtualizar maquinas nao?
<peregrinator_six> Mendigo, banco...!?
<Mendigo_> sim
<peregrinator_six> sim!
<Mendigo_> banco de dados oracle
<peregrinator_six> sei lá o que é isso, pera lá, deixa ver aqui..
<peregrinator_six> Mendigo, qual o nome dele...?!
<peregrinator_six> manda ai...!?
<Mendigo_> ahahah esse VirtualBox OSE ?
<Mendigo_> isso eh pra virtualizar maquinas neh... queria o banco de dados da oracle
<peregrinator_six> nome...?!
<fiuki`offline> rogers_talon
<peregrinator_six> Mendigo, ???
<fiuki`offline> http://i51.tinypic.com/2j5193n.gif
<peregrinator_six> Mendigo, qual o nome do programa...?!
<Mendigo_> peregrinator_six: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/database/express-edition/downloads/index.html?ssSourceSiteId=ocomen
<Mendigo_> olha ai
<Mendigo_> Oracle Databases 10g
<Mendigo_> ou 11g qlqr um q rode heheh
<peregrinator_six> cara, mas não tem o nome dele aqui no reo não..?!
<rogers_talon> fiuki`offline: faz o upgrade.......sudo apt-get upgrade
<peregrinator_six> isso que quero saber...?!
<Mendigo_> nao
<Mendigo_> entao eu baixei pra instalar o deb
<peregrinator_six> então, não sei...
<peregrinator_six> dificilmente pego coisa fora do repo...
<Mendigo_> so q ele eh 32b e preciso do 64 q nao tem mais falaram q tem cm instalar
<peregrinator_six> por conta dessas coisas ai de dar merda...
<Mendigo_> mais isso eh gambi ahahaha
<fiuki`offline> rogers_talon
<fiuki`offline> vc q entende
<fiuki`offline> qal cliente ftp
<fiuki`offline> leve e bom
<fiuki`offline> pra ubuntu?
<PauloRFP> alguem aqui pelo amor de Deus joga cs 1.6 na steam normalmente ?
<PauloRFP> dawsonlinux, mano
<rogers_talon> fiuki`offline: eu uso o filezilla
<PauloRFP> tu joga cs no wine ?
<fiuki`offline> rogers_talon
<fiuki`offline> vo instalar ele
<fiuki`offline> pra uppar as coisas aki
<fiuki`offline> pela vps
<fiuki`offline> link bonzão
<fiuki`offline> kk
<rogers_talon> fiuki`offline:....rssss, ele tu pode instalar pelo Central de programas
<fiuki`offline> rogers_talon
<fiuki`offline> aki nem tem
<fiuki`offline> é ubuntu server
<fiuki`offline> sei la
<fiuki`offline> vo instalar
<fiuki`offline> pelo terminal
<fiuki`offline> mesmo
<rogers_talon> ah ta......tem não
<fiuki`offline> FileZilla Client
<fiuki`offline> rogers_talon
<fiuki`offline> kkk
<rogers_talon> isso
<fiuki`offline> root@aomonline:~# apt-cache search FileZilla
<fiuki`offline> filezilla-common - Architecture independent files for filezilla
<fiuki`offline> filezilla - Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client
<fiuki`offline> root@aomonline:~#
<fiuki`offline> pronto
<fiuki`offline> rogers_talon
<fiuki`offline> ftp
<fiuki`offline> é porta 21
<fiuki`offline> neh?
<rogers_talon> isso
<Spiga> boa noite a todos.
<Spiga> alguem tira uma duvida para mim quando uma pessoa digita WWW.NOMESITE.COM.BR essa função do firewall redirecionar ou php server?
<MarconM> ZNC:
<MarconM> ZNC: ta ae
<Spiga> bom dia
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia
<Spiga> tira essa duvida se souber, a questao sobre www.nomesite.com.br é feita pelo firewall ou pelo php server no caso?
<SuBmUnDo> Spiga, sei nao
<SuBmUnDo> :(
<gabezao> Spiga,
<gabezao> não entendi sua pergunta
<gabezao> hahah
<Spiga> ja resolvi
<gabezao> okey
<gabezao> :D
<Spiga> e o site registro.br que tem função de redirecionar o endereço.
<Spiga> para meu ip
<LACabeza> eaew bots
<gabezao> na verdade você cadastra servidores NS lá Spiga
<gabezao> e tem q ter um servidor de dns cadastrado
<pyro1> eu quero formatar a particao /dev/sda4 e quero que essa particao seja o /home como eu faço ?
<Mendigo> Bom Dia!
<LACabeza> pyrol
<LACabeza> pyro1, acho que o esquema é ir por um cd de boot
<LACabeza> usando gparted ou algo assim
<pyro1> LACabeza n há como fazer isso sem cd ?
<LACabeza> provavelmente sim
<LACabeza> mas ai tem que procurar na net...
<LACabeza> pyro1, faz o seguinte
<LACabeza> vc sabe qual é a partição que vc quer formatar?
<LACabeza> formatar a partição destino... caso precise...
<LACabeza> e depois seguir esse tpc http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/home-particao/717519/
<gabezao> vixim kevin_Mitnick  entrou no canal
<gabezao> fodeu.
<kevin_Mitnick> >hum...!!!!!
<kevin_Mitnick> tamos online..
<gabezao> NÃO ME INVADA.
<gabezao> Ok?
<LACabeza> se escondam
<LACabeza> pessoal, me tirem uma duvida bem noob, mas que num sei nem como procurar isso na net...
<LACabeza> em casa tenho 3 pcs, meu note... e controlando a rede, um roteadorzinho que a gvt fornece..
<LACabeza> dae todas as maquinas pegam o ip/internet direto do roteador
<LACabeza> o que eu precisaria fazer para mudar isso... e os pcs passarem a pegar o ip e internet apartir do meu note... e meu note gerenciar tudo isso
<LACabeza> teria que mudar a gateway dos pcs, desativar o dhcp do reteador...
<LACabeza> num sei... alguem sabe?
<Rudolf> LACabeza: 1 desativar o dhcp do router
<Rudolf> LACabeza: 2 subir um dhcp no seu note
<Rudolf> LACabeza: lembrando que seu note tem que estar ligado para as outas maquinas funcionarem
<gabezao> pra pegar internet tb precisa fazer proxy
<gabezao> ou nat
<gabezao> =)
<LACabeza> sim, no caso, meu note foi só um exemplo..
<Rudolf> gabezao: hahahahahaha
<LACabeza> uma vez eu vi algo fazer forward pelo iptables... tb funciona ou num tem nada a ver?
<Rudolf> LACabeza: se vc for rotear, TEM que fazer isso
<LACabeza> hmm
<LACabeza> esse fds meu brincar com isso então...
<Rudolf> leia muito antes
<Rudolf> LACabeza: dhcp server, iptables
<kevin_Mitnick> chapa-halls, vc poderia fazer uma conexão de ponte...
<kevin_Mitnick> ou
<kevin_Mitnick> o seu roteador teria que ser ligado diretamente no seu not
<LACabeza> sim, ando lendo mt sobre isso... e outras coisas tb... tipo, simulando redes com packet tracer...
<kevin_Mitnick> e do seu not, vc iria compartilhar a rede
<kevin_Mitnick> para os outros usuários
<LACabeza> dae quero fazer algo mais na pratica...
<kevin_Mitnick> ou vc poderia
<kevin_Mitnick> instalar um servidozinho
<kevin_Mitnick> rodando o linux
<kevin_Mitnick> como
<kevin_Mitnick> o mikrotick
<LACabeza> hmmm, é mais ou menos isso que vou fazer
<_Baldochi_> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda ae?
<LACabeza> manda aew
<_Baldochi_> to instalando o ubuntu numa maquina aqui
<_Baldochi_> so q ele eh diferente do 10.04
<_Baldochi_> tenho a particao jah
<_Baldochi_> ai eh so por usar como : journaling ext 4
<_Baldochi_> ponto de montagem q nao sei oq ponho
<_Baldochi_> se eh / ou / boot
<SuBmUnDo> coloca as duas
<Rudolf> nao
<Rudolf> soh /
<Rudolf> tu nao precisa mais separar o /boot do /
<_Baldochi_> i agora?
<Rudolf> _Baldochi_: vc precisa de duas particoes
<Rudolf> _Baldochi_: / e swap
<_Baldochi_> jah tenho filho
<Rudolf> o resto, em desktop, eh fresura
<Rudolf> vc pode no maximo
<_Baldochi_> entao so estou em duvida se eh o / q poem como ponto de montagem
<Rudolf> separar seu /home de forma que possa reinstalar quantas vezes quiser sem perder seus dados pessoais
<SuBmUnDo> eu uso /    /home e swap
<Rudolf> SuBmUnDo: me too
<LACabeza> [3]
<SuBmUnDo> esqueci do detalhe do / e do /boot
<_Baldochi_> aza agora instalei /dev/sda3 ponto de montagem /  :X
<_Baldochi_> sera q vai dar pau?
<LACabeza> eu nem to entendendo mais...
<LACabeza> quantas partições vc tem?
<SuBmUnDo> hehehehe tambem nao
<_Baldochi_> 2
<_Baldochi_> eu jah tinha uma particao
<LACabeza> e como você montou elas?
<_Baldochi_> uma q ta o win
<LACabeza> ok
<Rudolf> _Baldochi_: refaça
<_Baldochi_> na instalacao do win
<Rudolf> _Baldochi_: 3 particoes
<Rudolf> _Baldochi_: windows, / e swap
<Rudolf> _Baldochi_: ou 4 particoes
<_Baldochi_> ah agora jah foi
<Rudolf> _Baldochi_: windows, /, swap e /home
<LACabeza> começa denovo uai
<Rudolf> _Baldochi_: entao conviva com o problema
<_Baldochi_> o 10.04 era muito mais simples
<Rudolf> _Baldochi_: ou arrume
<Rudolf> _Baldochi_: snif snif
<SuBmUnDo> _Baldochi_, qual versao ta instalando?
<Rudolf> _Baldochi_: tadinho de vc
<_Baldochi_> 11.04
<Rudolf> mimimimimi
<LACabeza> eu acho que é melhor começar de novo...
<LACabeza> dae depois vc deleta os trecos da particao ruindows
<_Baldochi_> a amos ver se nao der pau jah era
<_Baldochi_> vamos
<SuBmUnDo> concordo começa novamente
<_Baldochi_> hehehee
<_Baldochi_> ah maior preguiça eh pc de uma menina q veio pedir para eu formatar e pediu pra por linux com win
<SuBmUnDo> _Baldochi_,  vai ficar so linux?
<SuBmUnDo> alias vi agora linux e windows
<Rudolf> _Baldochi_: porra
<Rudolf> _Baldochi_: serviço porco hein
<LACabeza> então...
<SuBmUnDo> heheheheheehehhee
<SuBmUnDo> se vai formatar
<SuBmUnDo> deixa o linux windows em vm
<_Baldochi_> huaihuahuiahuahaihau
<_Baldochi_> ela nao sabe mexer
<_Baldochi_> quer por os dois
<SuBmUnDo> ihhhhhh
<LACabeza> eu uso windows mais pela vm que do que a que tem instalado no note...
<SuBmUnDo> instala um deles deixa o outro em maquina virtual
<LACabeza> que eu uso pra jogar... raramente
<SuBmUnDo> so uso ubuntu, windows raramente
<LACabeza> voltando ao assunto la da minha rede... depois que eu desativar o dhcp do roteador, eu vou ter que configurar o meu note com um ip estático e com gateway apontando por roteador, certo?
<Rudolf> LACabeza: sim
<Ubuntu-BR> bom dia...  alguém aqui já compilou o Kernel do Linux?!  há um rendimento de performance significativo?
<SuBmUnDo> eu nem sei nao estava acompanhando, mas tentei fazer uma rede para compartilhar conexao com a internet com iptables, na maquina virtual dar certo mas com maquina real nao dar certo,
<Rudolf> Ubuntu-BR: nao
<Rudolf> Ubuntu-BR: vc ganha suporte a algumas coisas, assim como retira outras inuteis
<Rudolf> Ubuntu-BR: melhora o boot, diminui o consumo de recursos (por exemplo, tirei o suporte a bluetooth no meu note) gastando menos bateria
<Rudolf> Ubuntu-BR: mas rendimento, em geral, nao a ganho significativo
<Ubuntu-BR> Rudolf: valew pela explicação...  eu estava querendo compilar o novo Kernel 3, agora ele já está estável...
<Rudolf> Ubuntu-BR: eh, jah compilei aqui faz tempo
<Ubuntu-BR> mas se o rendimento em performance é quase nenhum em relação ao genérico....  então acho que nem compensa...
<LACabeza> um dia começarei a me ligar nessas paradas de kernel.. atualmente eu atualizo quando o sistema manda atualizar e boua xD
<Rudolf> LACabeza: eh, ateh seu primeiro problema de hardware
<Ubuntu-BR> a configuração do Kernel tem centenas de opções que podem ser configuradas...  eu percebi que pode-se retirar muitas coisas, além do mais eu percebi que tem uma opção para definir a arquitetura...   parece que ele vem como x86 apenas, mas vc pode definir Core2Due, Core i7 e por aí vai...
<Rudolf> Ubuntu-BR: tente
<Rudolf> Ubuntu-BR: eexperimente
<Rudolf> Ubuntu-BR: tenha uma opniao formada
<Rudolf> Ubuntu-BR: depois corrija-me se estiver errado
<Ubuntu-BR> Rudolf: estou pensando nisso mesmo, mas mexer com isso exige bastante ;)
<Rudolf> Ubuntu-BR: nao muito
<Rudolf> Ubuntu-BR: basta ler os helps
<Ubuntu-BR> blz..
<LACabeza> Rudolf, acho que todos os componentes do meu note (intelbras) foram desenvolvidos para funcionar com drives genéricos... pq nunca precisei procurar drives para eles... xD
<LACabeza> dae o kernel no default tb deve ser o suficiente... /mas uma coisa de cada vez, agora quero estudar redes xD
<Rudolf> LACabeza: lspci -k
<LACabeza> uia, num conhecia esse cmd... vlw
<Mendigo> alguem ai sabe pq o pendrive so abre em modo leitura no ubuntu? nao consigo gravar nada!
<Mendigo> alguem sabe cm resolvo isso?
<LACabeza> num é o local onde ela esta montada?
<Mendigo> LACabeza: ele ta montando sozinho =] so espeto ele
<Mendigo> antes funcionava paro do nd
<LACabeza> aheuahe..
<LACabeza> uma vez tive problema com isso... mas resolvi usando um programa... acho que foi aquele "utilitário de unidades"
<LACabeza> eu sai clicando lá... e alterei o local de montagem...
<Mendigo> LACabeza: to vendo aki suspeito q seja o tipo de particao
<Mendigo> vo verificar qlqr coisa vou ver isso que vc falou
<Mendigo> obrigado
<kevin_Mitnick> alguem aqui ja fez curso na 4linux?
<kevin_Mitnick> ou conhecida tambem como hackertenn
<LACabeza> fiz não... eu cheguei olhar para fazer... mas a empresa que trabalhava não patrocinou...
<kevin_Mitnick> .hum
<kevin_Mitnick> dizem que é muito bom
<kevin_Mitnick> queria ter certeza de que é isso tudo que eles falam
<kevin_Mitnick> se eu não me engano é a unica empresa do brasil que da a prova de LPI
<LACabeza> bem, acho que depende mais de quem "diz"
<kevin_Mitnick> .hum
<LACabeza> mas eu tava justamente lendo sobre LPI ontem
<LACabeza> fiz o simulado num site la
<LACabeza> de 83 perguntas, desisti na 20 depois de num saber responder nem a metade...
<kevin_Mitnick> .hum
<LACabeza> ~tudo bem que já era 3h da manhã
<LACabeza> mas tem o simulado la e talz
<Mendigo> LACabeza: era a particao mesmo
<kevin_Mitnick> é meu caro, a prova de LPI
<kevin_Mitnick> exigi muito conhecimento
<Mendigo> LACabeza: estava com FAT32 formatei e mudei pra ntfs e funcionou normalmente =]
<LACabeza> Mendigo, é estranho...
<kevin_Mitnick> se vc não estiver preparado, nem tente a sorte
<kevin_Mitnick> porque sorte não existe nessa prova
<kevin_Mitnick> e sim conhecimento
<LACabeza> com certeza
<LACabeza> e tem que ser mesmo, se não... não justifica o certificado
<kevin_Mitnick> até o curso de pen-test tava penssando em fazer
<LACabeza> Mendigo, se você puder, tenta formatar denovo para FAT32...
<kevin_Mitnick> o kr da empresa disse que eu teria que fazer outros cursos anteriores a esse
<LACabeza> se funcionava antes, tem que continuar funcionando
<kevin_Mitnick> para dominar tudo no pen-test
<LACabeza> agora, se vc num tem problema com a pendrive estar em ntfs e ta funcionando... nem rela
<LACabeza> eh... no cp-br4 o palestrante que tava falando sobre isso tb deu uma boa explicação
<LACabeza> foi la que tive certeza que era com isso que quero trabalhar no futuro...
<LACabeza> agora, so preciso arrumar um trampo nessa área... xD
<kevin_Mitnick> ae galera, tava penssando em fazer tipo uma sala de bate papo, só que sendo no msn, voltada só para estudo linux. marcava um horário na semana, para todo mundo se reuninr online, e trocar algumas idéias.
<kevin_Mitnick> sendo que isso, poderia até ter um conteudo programático espessifico
<SuBmUnDo> kevin_Mitnick, mais facil vc criar um canal aqui
<kevin_Mitnick> .hum
<kevin_Mitnick> pode ser
<kevin_Mitnick> mas vamos vê oque é mas acessivel
<Rudolf> kevin_Mitnick: PORRA!
<kevin_Mitnick> a galera que tiver interessada, pode opinar
<Rudolf> kevin_Mitnick: sala de linux no msn
<Rudolf> kevin_Mitnick: se superou hein
<kevin_Mitnick> .hum
<Rudolf> kevin_Mitnick: usa jabber, irc, ateh icq
<Rudolf> kevin_Mitnick: mas msn nao
<kevin_Mitnick> e barão, lembrando que ainda tem leigos
<Srlinux> skype
<kevin_Mitnick> e preferem usar msn
<Srlinux> eh vdd eu tenho problemas com o mensageiro da micro$oft
<Mendigo> Alguem ai ja instalou oracle no ubuntu? Pode me ajudar?
<Mendigo> ta dando erro -> http://pastebin.com/7yk8yJcV
<Srlinux> skype todo mundo ja usa..
<kevin_Mitnick> talvez
<kevin_Mitnick> que seja
<kevin_Mitnick> sendo um meio que facilite a vida dos leigos
<Rudolf> kevin_Mitnick: gtalk
<Rudolf> kevin_Mitnick: eh jabber
<kevin_Mitnick> afinal todos nos, somos leigos, quando o assunto é conhecimento
<Rudolf> kevin_Mitnick: para mudar, tem que começar
<kevin_Mitnick> nunca ninguem sabe o bastante
<kevin_Mitnick> só depende de v6
<kevin_Mitnick> a galera marcar por onde for mas acessivel
<kevin_Mitnick> skype, irc, ou icq
<kevin_Mitnick> ??
<Mendigo> Alguem ai pode me ajudar? http://pastebin.com/jLuLqkv5
<kevin_Mitnick> oque ta pegando?
<Mendigo> kevin_Mitnick: to tentando instalar o oracle
<kevin_Mitnick> .hum
<Rudolf> Mendigo: rapaz
<Rudolf> Mendigo: seu sistema eh i386 ou x86_64
<kevin_Mitnick> qual o erro que vc ta encontrando
<Rudolf> kevin_Mitnick: http://pastebin.com/jLuLqkv5
<Mendigo> Rudolf: sim eh 64 so que quero remover o pacote q ta la
<Mendigo> como faço?
<Mendigo> =/
<Rudolf> Mendigo: apt-get removo pacote --purge
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> apt-get remove pacote --purge
<MarconM> ZNC:
<Mendigo> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote oracle-xe-universal
<Mendigo> Rudolf: ja tentei =/ tb
<kevin_Mitnick> hum.
<kevin_Mitnick> estranho
<Rudolf> Mendigo: dpkg -l |grep oracle
<SuBmUnDo> se eu compilar o kernel e algo sair errado reinstalar o ubuntu resolve?
<kevin_Mitnick> ta espessificando o caminho de destino
<Rudolf> SuBmUnDo: hueheiuheiuehieh
<SuBmUnDo> Rudolf, quer dizer formatar e colocar tudo novamente
<Rudolf> SuBmUnDo: sempre resolve
<SuBmUnDo> Rudolf, nao tenho arquivos a perder ja estao no backup em outro hd
<Rudolf> SuBmUnDo: amem
<Mendigo> Rudolf: http://pastebin.com/mx0RdBzg achei tentei remover mais nao achou
<Mendigo> =/
<LACabeza> acho que o primeiro passo para o leigo ser um nível acima de leigo é não preferindo msn xD
<LACabeza> mas acho que se fosse algo que desse para acompanhar lendo o historico será bom
<SuBmUnDo> Rudolf, aqui tenho heeh seis hds 320 80 80 40 40 20 mas neste computer dois 80 e 40 o de 40 backup por isso vou fazendo tudo aqui, nao gosto de maquina virtual
<LACabeza> assim ninguém perde nada...
<Mendigo> Rudolf: sabe como posso remover? Oo
<kevin_Mitnick> msn????-----leigos???
<kevin_Mitnick> .hum
<Rudolf> Mendigo: tira esse :i386
<Rudolf> Mendigo: nao faz parte do nome do pacote
<Rudolf> Mendigo: apenas especifica a arquitetura
<Rudolf> apt-get remove oracle-xe-universal --purge
<Mendigo> Rudolf: entao ja tentei isso so que nao deu msm coisa... E: Impossível encontrar o pacote oracle-xe-universal
<Rudolf> Mendigo: faz um apt-get update
<Rudolf> Mendigo: depois apt-get upgrade
<LACabeza> <kevin_Mitnick>, acho que mais importante que msn ou canal... está a preparação do material de estudo...
<Mendigo> Rudolf: blz... fiz e nao foi =/ msm assim
<Rudolf> LACabeza: Foca Linux
<LACabeza> tipo, faz um google doc com topicos para estudar durante a semana
<Rudolf> Mendigo: o que fez? o que nao foi?
<Mendigo> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Mendigo> depois listei o pacote
<Mendigo> e tentei remover e nao foi
<LACabeza> dae cria um canal para tirar duvidas sobre os temas
<Rudolf> Mendigo: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rudolf> Mendigo: dpkg -l |grep oracle
<Rudolf> Mendigo: to achando que seu sistema travou
<Rudolf> Mendigo: tu instalou versao errada
<Mendigo> =x mais nao tem como remover?!
<Mendigo> Oo
<Mendigo> Rudolf: http://pastebin.com/UanZRDsW
<Rudolf> Mendigo: como remover algo que nao esta instalado?
<Mendigo> Rudolf: =x mais olha so esse erro: http://pastebin.com/jLuLqkv5
<Rudolf> eu vi
<Rudolf> tem coisa em conflito com o pacote instalado
<Rudolf> tem que tirar 1, para depois instalar o outro
<Rudolf> Mendigo: vai ter que descobrir como destravar essa merda
<Mendigo> Rudolf: ai q ta teria q remover o qual nao to conseguindo nao?
<Mendigo> =/
<Mendigo> Rudolf: aew descobri o kara me ajudo
<Mendigo> Rudolf: o nome eh esse msm do pacote oracle-xe-universal:i386
<Mendigo> so que foi instalado pelo dpkg e nao pelo apt-get
<Mendigo> por isso nao achava no apt-get
<Rudolf> pra mim da na mesma
<Mendigo> no dpkg -rP oracle-xe-universal:i386 foi
<Rudolf> mas blza
<Rudolf> se resolveu
<Rudolf> blza
<Mendigo> entao so q ele nao achou sem o :i386 nem com * =x
<Rudolf> almoçar
<Mendigo> flw mais vlw ajuda =]
<ELETRONICO> aew pessoal bom dia
<ELETRONICO> :)
<LACabeza> boa tarde
<diego> Boa tarde pessoal, tudo bem?
<diego> estou com um pequeno problema, e queria  a ajuda de voces, caso alguem ja tenha passado por isso
<diego> tenho ubuntu 11.04 instalado
<diego> costumo sempre, deixá-lo ligado durante a noite. apenas baixo a tampa do meu notebook
<diego> e tenho restrição de tempo para bloqueio da sessao
<diego> quando chego no outro dia de manha, ele está ligado, porem nao traz a tela de login, para eu entrar na sessao
<diego> como disse, minha sessao fica ativa, apenas bloqueada
<diego> isso nao ocorre sempre, mas acontece e preciso reiniciar a maquina pelo "dedao"
<eneias> alguem ai conhece placas de captura de tv
<eneias> como instalar:
<Known_problems> eneias, ja tentou vivaolinux.com.br ?  tem muitos tutor por la
<eneias> ja tentei sim
<eneias> e nada
<eneias> minha placa e uma play tv mobile da pixelviel
<Known_problems> diego, ja tentou deixar a tampa aberta?  pq fechada... ele entra em modo de hibernacao.
<diego> oi known_problems entao, nao me lembro se deixei ela já aberta.. a ideia era mesmo deixar fechada.. serah que eh impossivel?
<Rudolf> eneias: update-pciids && lspci -v e cola em algum pastebin
<Rudolf> eneias: o resultado
<eneias> Rudolf: desculpe mas naum entendo muito
<Rudolf> eneias: ae complica
<eneias> iso ai e pra colar no terminal
<Rudolf> eneias: uuuuuuuuhum
<eneias> rudof: mas oque eh pastebin
<Rudolf> eneias: pastebin.com
<eneias> acessei esse tal pate bim .com e agora
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<eneias> rudolf: me de uma ajudunha ai
<eneias> ajudinha
<Rudolf> eneias: cara, pastebin eh a ultima coisa que vc faz
<Rudolf> eneias: vc fez o que disse primeiro?
<Rudolf> eneias: update-pciids && lspci -v e cola em algum pastebin
<eneias> rudolf: sim
<Rudolf> colou o resultado?
<Rudolf> envia e me passa o link
<eneias> aonde eu colo?
<Rudolf> eneias: no pastebin.com
<eneias> Rudolf: http://pastebin.com/ZhJ0JSd6
<Rudolf> eneias: vou te ensinar
<Rudolf> eneias: vc me mandou o resultado inteiro
<eneias> obrigaDO
<Rudolf> eneias: mas vc quer configurar o sistema inteiro? nao
<Rudolf> eneias: entao, vc manda apenas o que vc quer
<Rudolf> eneias: no caso
<Rudolf> eneias: la no final
<Rudolf> eneias: vc descobre que sua placa eh uma Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder
<Rudolf> eneias: baseado nisso
<Rudolf> descobre que o sistema jah instalou o modulo dela
<Rudolf>         Kernel driver in use: saa7134
<Rudolf>         Kernel modules: saa7134
<Rudolf> entao, jah eh a parte mais dificil
<Rudolf> eneias: soh falta se divertir agora
<Rudolf> eneias: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/debian-ubuntu-linux-configure-pinnacle-pctv-tuner.html
<diego> Known_problems, ?
<eneias> rudolf: oque eu faco agora?
<Rudolf> eneias: leia o link
<Spiga> oia o netslipt
<markimpgs> boa tarde! meu pc reiniciou e quando eu vou entrar no ubuntu vai pra um terminal com grub, o windows inicia normal
<markimpgs> já aconteceu isso com alguém?
<moskvat> salve pessoas
<moskvat> alguém sabe onde encontrar rules para snort gratuitos???
<sandrossv> markimpgs: algum erro ?
<markimpgs> nada, só não inicia mais o ubuntu vai direto pra esse terminal do grub
<Spiga> eh...
<Spiga> markimpgs: tenta X
<Spiga> aperta X maiusculo e da enter
<markimpgs> Spiga: blz cara, vou trabalhar depois eu tento, obrigado
<Mendigo> alguem sabe onde consigo baixar o oci8.so ?
<Mendigo> ou como configuro oracle no php ?
<sandrossv> Mendigo: q isso ?
<Mendigo> sandrossv: Oracle Database
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo, tentou instalar via PECL?
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: nao
<Mendigo> =x
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: nem sei oq eh isso hehe =p
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo, http://phpsp.org.br/2010/01/phpspcast-5b-pear-e-pecl/ -> sobre a PECL
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/php_oracle -> já viu este link aqui?
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: vlw vou ler obrigado =]
<markimpgs> Spiga: o comando "x" não deu certo no terminal do grub
<Spiga> hum..
<Spiga> eu lembro
<Spiga> desse erro
<Spiga> intfrs algo assim
<Spiga> tipo
<Spiga> ele nao da msg de erro nenhuma ... entra direto no terminal do grub
<markimpgs> Spiga: sim
<Spiga> melhor, entra com CD de boot, verifica se a partiçao linux ta normal
<Spiga> nao foi deletado
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: vlw funcinou certinho com o link q vc mandou =]
<Spiga> caso esteja certa. refaça o menu do grub apontando para as partiçõs corretas
<markimpgs> Spiga: blz cara, assim que chegar em casa eu testo, obrigado
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo, disponha =]
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo, desenvolve em PHP?
<Mall0c> Buenas, Alguém por aqui trabalha no ramo de Factoring?
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: sim sim
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo, legal.. eu tbm
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: to estudando java e android agora
<Mendigo> querendo fazer umas coisas em java
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo, eu to querendo ir pra Python e C++
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: Python eh legal
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo, eh Python eh muito massa.. já até sei o básico, falta-me começar um projeto (estou sem inspiração) ou pegar algum já existente pra ajudar
<sandrossv> fcoambrozio: eu to fazendo um BombMail para fins não maléficos, se quiser me ajudar a terminar
<fcoambrozio> sandrossv, BombMail para fins não maléficos... boa!
<sandrossv> hehe
<markimpgs> sandrossv: cara se puder ajudar tô dentro tbm =D
<sandrossv> vou por no bitbucket
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: ahahaha isso eh legal pra aprender
<Mendigo> montar um em android akakak
<Mendigo> pra mandar por cel magina o bomb akakak
<sandrossv> hehe
<sandrossv> fcoambrozio, markimpgs: como eu não esperava ajuda, eu não comentei nada, apesar de ser bom comentar mesmo quando é só pra si
<sandrossv> https://bitbucket.org/sandrossv/bombmail/src/
<markimpgs> sandrossv: tenho esse péssimo habito também
<sandrossv> pois é
<sandrossv> quem sabe faço uma lista TODO depois
<fcoambrozio> sandrossv, vou dar uma olhada... se o código é bom dá pra entender bem mesmo sem comentários... rsrsrsrs
<fcoambrozio> embora eles são sempre bem-vindos =]
<sandrossv> fcoambrozio: eu entendo xD
<markimpgs> sandrossv: onde baixo lepl.apps.rfc3696?
<markimpgs> sandrossv: e não entendi o pq de importar o gtk daquele jeito
<sandrossv> markimpgs: sudo easy_intall lepl
<sandrossv> markimpgs: é pq eu to usando pygi
<sandrossv> se não tiver problemas com video em ingles http://vimeo.com/dgsiegel
<markimpgs> sandrossv: nunca tinha usado pygi, sempre usei direto pygtk
<sandrossv> markimpgs: não esquenta, é quase a mesma coisa
<markimpgs> sandrossv: haha blz!
<sandrossv> markimpgs: http://blogs.codecommunity.org/mindbending/pygi-o-novo-pygtk/
<markimpgs> sandrossv: sim, estou pesquisando =D, valeu
<RbR> Olá...
<RbR> Tem algum OP aí?
<RbR> Alguém pode me ajudar com o APache?
<licensed> peregrinator_six, =D
<licensed> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<wzk> opa
<moskvat> como recuperar senha no irc?
<mark__> Boa noite todos, estou com problemas com minha wireless, meu notebook demora uns 5 minutos para achar o sinal.alguém está com o mesmo problema ?
<Mel> hello
<SuBmUnDo> moskvat, é deste rede?
<moskvat> sim
<moskvat> tinha registrado meu nick e esqueci a senha SuBmUnDo
<SuBmUnDo> moskvat, entra no #freenode e pede pra alguem mandar pra o teu email que vc colocou quando registrou
<SuBmUnDo> moskvat, agora eu acho que tem que ser em ingles
<moskvat> devia ter anotado isso affff
<SuBmUnDo> moskvat, nao lembra o email?
<moskvat> pior que não
<moskvat> to tentando lembrar minha senha
<moskvat> caramba
<moskvat> sou uma anta mesmo affff
<markimpgs> galera meu pc tá em dual boot e quando eu tento entrar no ubuntu ele vai para um terminal do grub e mais nada
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-12
<valdergallo> ae preciso de ajuda :D
<valdergallo> queria saber se aqueles notebook da sim+ são bons para usar Ubuntu :D
<valdergallo> http://www.magazineluiza.com.br/produto/index_produto.asp?Produto=2082057&linha=IN&Setor=NOTE
<valdergallo> será que rola usar compiz e rodar WOW nele ???
<licensed> valdergallo, nao sao
<valdergallo> licensed, sério pq ?
<valdergallo> licensed, rola 3d neles ?
<licensed> se bem que agora é intel Placa de vídeo: processamento de vídeo integrado Intel® HD Graphics 3000 com suporte a Directx® 10.1.
<jardelberti> eu pegaria um cm placa de video dedicada, já q vc quer jogar
<valdergallo> a nãooo não é para jogar
<valdergallo> eu só jogo wow :D
<licensed> valdergallo, os mais antigos é video SIM, lixo demais nao consegui colocar resolucao boa so 640x400
<licensed> a respeito de jogo eu nao sei te informar
<licensed> to falando compatibilidade geral
<valdergallo> mas esse placa ai rola Ubuntu né
<valdergallo> com 3D
<valdergallo> né
<jardelberti> p suportar dx 11 deve ser boazinha
<jardelberti> opa 10.1
<licensed> valdergallo, acredito que sim
<valdergallo> licensed, valeu em :D
<valdergallo> agora só precisava saber se o teclado dele dura uns 2 anos pelo menos :D
<valdergallo> huahuauah
<Apocalipse> oi pessoal
<Apocalipse> alguem pode ajudar com um problema no minicom?
<Apocalipse> alo
<xispirito> cara, não ouvia este nome a uns dez anos
<xispirito> minicom
<Apocalipse> pois é
<xispirito> acho que até mais de dez anos =)
<Apocalipse> :
<Apocalipse> :D
<Apocalipse> é q eu o uso para acessar/configurar switches e routers...
<Apocalipse> só q num notebook novo está acontecendo algo muito estranho
<xispirito> tipo o que?
<Apocalipse> eu consigo ver menssagens do dispositivo...
<Apocalipse> tipo o boot... erros...
<Apocalipse> mas nao consigo digitar nada
<xispirito> aparece algum erro, mensagem?
<Apocalipse> nada
<Apocalipse> o mais estranho é q nesse mesmo notebook tem o win7...
<Apocalipse> e la funciona legal...
<Apocalipse> ja usei o mesmo cabo em outro note com linux...e funcionou
<xispirito> Apocalipse, de win eu não entendo nada =(
<Apocalipse> sim
<Apocalipse> so quis dizer q nao é um problema fisico no note...nem no cabo
<xispirito> Apocalipse, sim, entendi
<Apocalipse> so nao funciona no bendito ubuntu 11.04
<xispirito> é que eu não faço a menor idéia de como ver um log em win
<xispirito> auheahuau
<xispirito> mas da uma olhada nos logs do sistema a procura de erro, se é que existe log
<Apocalipse> existe log...
<Apocalipse> massssssssssss
<Apocalipse> nao diz nada
<xispirito> dai complica
<Apocalipse> o erro q eu tenho é no ubuntu
<Apocalipse> e nao no win7
<Apocalipse> por mais incrivel q pareca...
<SuBmUnDo> alguem tem alguma ideia de como desbloquear este modem HUAWEI MMC Storage da claro para tim?
<xispirito> bem, olhe em /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog
<Apocalipse> vou olhar mais atentamente... e qualquer coisa eu volto e falo
<Apocalipse> abs
<kiito321> alguém?????????
<chilicuil> sim
<fslima0> qual seria melhpr os pra celular ios ou android? :-)
<fslima0> to curtindo o android. varias apps uteis.
<chilicuil> questão de gostos, eu tenho um celular com android e esta bom pra mim
<fslima0> qual cell? eu to com o mytouch 3g... mto lento. mas se eu curtir p droid vou para um melhor como o nexus etc
<fslima0> I have to speak in english so the speech software can recognize my speech
<fslima0> this is a very neat feature
<fslima0> heheee
<chilicuil> eu tenho o xperia mini-pro com android 3.1, vai bom, mais nao tenho jogos, só as coisas necessárias
<fslima0> eh bom falar ao inves de teclar lol
<chilicuil> so do I xD; i10n support still sucks
<fslima0> all I gotta say is I love my new cellphone
<chilicuil> kkkkkk
<fslima0> now I don't even have to type I only need you to speak and in english speaking channels
<fslima0> saiu errado agora
<fslima0> the speech recognition software really works
<chilicuil> not if ur english isn't as good as urs, i10n support is something some1 must work on :S
<fslima0> no meu cel tem so o basico tbm por ser mto lento. to so experimentando
<fslima0> i10n eh isso? to por fora
<fslima0> seria bom pra pt. no cel so rola em ingles
<chilicuil> lol!, nao e l10n e i18n, internationalization
<LACabeza> aew, alguém sabe mexer com software GV800?
<LACabeza> se souber, me chama em pvt
<calenda> como faço para ver a partição do windows no Ubuntu?
<Kakinho> Monta ela. fdisk -l ... depois mount /dev/xxx
<xGrind> illuminarch; _)_ :*
<idub> noiteeeeeeeeeeeee
<idub> pessoal linux não reconhece mais de 3GB de ram?
<idub> os[Linux 2.6.35-30-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.40GHz] mem[Physical: 3.0GB, 71.2% free] disk[Total: 478.6GB, 67.3% free] video[nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 220]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<idub> pessoal linux não reconhece mais de 3GB?
<Pskol> 32 bits nao
<idub> Pskol é isso então..
<idub> aqui é 32bits
<idub> tem algum jeitinho disso mudar (claro isntlar 64 bits)
<idub> Pskol sempre aqui na atividade ajudando a galera
<Pskol> se vc usa o kernel 64 bits
<Pskol> quem sabe
<Pskol> nunca fiz essa troca
<idub> Pskol depois faço uma instlação nova
<idub> esse linux eu copiei do outro pc, ja ta configuradinho com o que uso no dia a dia
<idub> vou ate fazer uma experiencia de isntlar um kernel 64 e ver se rola..
<LACabeza> bom dia galera
<ELECTRONIC_CHILE> bm dia
<FernandoBasso> Bom dia.
<FernandoBasso> Quem está liderando o projeto aqui no brazil?
<ELECTRONIC_CHILE> q projeto?
<ELECTRONIC_CHILE> xd
<FernandoBasso> ubuntu
<ELECTRONIC_CHILE> a so
<ELECTRONIC_CHILE> FernandoBasso: ae nao sei velhinho
<ELECTRONIC_CHILE> rsrsrs
<kevin_Mitnick> conected....................
<HotBit> qual eh o codigo <TAB> em HTML ?
<HotBit> tabulação
<HotBit> dia ZandreBran
<ZandreBran> ôlas HotBit, semana cheia esta minha :) abraços.
<HotBit> zaOUTRO
<HotBit> ZandreBran, visite o canal #portalsempreupdate
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!
<Mendigo> Bom dia!
<artista-frustrad> alguem sabe me dizer como posso configurar o udev para reconhecer todos os teclados como abnt2 ?
<Mendigo> alguem ai ja configurou o qirssi ?
<ZandreBran> Mendigo, ôlas; já viu aqui: http://irssi.org/documentation/manual ou se especificar um pouco mais talvez alguem possa ajudar.
<Mendigo> ZandreBran, Oo desculpe mais nao era o irssi queria configurar o Qirssi q nao to sabendo mias obrigado
<ZandreBran> Opa Mendigo, muito legal. não conhecia.
<ZandreBran> só lamento a falta de acessibilidade para o QT. o kde está perfeito.
<Mendigo> ZandreBran, entao eh legal irssi com trayicon seria otimo se funcionasse aki =/
<FernandoBasso> alltray para programas que não tem icone.
<FernandoBasso> Eu uso o alltray com o thunderbird, e é uma mão na roda.
<ZandreBran> FernandoBasso, mas não possui integração com os sistema de notificação.
<diego> bom dia srs
<diego> alguem que possa trocar uma ideia sobre o evolution + exchange 2010 MAPI?
<licensed> alguem aqui sabe como configurar o pidgin (ou outro cliente) pra conectar no QQ (icq chines)? não estou conseguindo
<wzk> bom dia!
<sandrossv> .
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<kevin_Mitnick> conected.............
<Mendigo> alguem ai sabe algum cliente irc que seja parecido com irssi so que com notificação?
<rafaht> OLÁ A TODOS!
<rafaht> desculpem pelo caps.
<rafaht> Estou com problemas pra ver vídeos .mkv no 11.04, sendo que no 10.04, eu via vídeos .mkv em 720p, do tipo reenc x264 sem problemas.
<rafaht> No entanto, tive alguns problemas e resolvi partir pra instalação direta do 11.04. Instalei todos os codecs, de acordo com http://ubuntued.info/multimedia-no-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal e peguei o plugin da minha placa, SiS 671/771 em http://down-linux.blogspot.com/2011/04/driver-2d-sis-671771-para-ubuntu-1104.html.
<Mendigo> alguem ai ja conseguiu usar o qirssi ?
<rafaht> Aí, começou a travar o servidor X toda vez que abria vídeo, corrigi mudando a saída para X11, conforme fala no site que peguei o driver da placa.
<rafaht> O problema agora é... o VLC "trava" com o vídeo e não consigo resolver. Tipo, fica meio lerdo o vídeo em relação ao áudio e quando tento apertar com o direito, dar esc, etc (estou em full screen), ele aparenta travamento, mas o vídeo continua rodando.
<rafaht> Já o SM Player, está melhorzinho. Consegui arrumar um pouco nele com a dica aqui: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,62392.msg351342.html#msg351342. Mas, ainda há um pouco de dessincronia entre o áudio e o vídeo. Vejo que às vezes, a boca de um personagem masculino está se mexendo e a voz que sai é feminina, o texto também é diferente do que o personagem teria que falar. Detalhe, sei que está errado pois esse ví
<rafaht> não sei o que pode ser, ainda acho que é alguma configuração dos players, mas não sei direito o que é.
<rafaht> tentei ir alterando algumas, mas nada ainda.
<rafaht_> x-x
<dtcrshr> ai galera, acompanhem a palestra do julino neves do serpro na unesp - http://www.tbread.com.br/unesp/3esl/index.php
<rodman_> fromacedo bem-vindooo MAN
<fromacedo> e ai manow
<fromacedo> tranquilão?
<fromacedo> boa tarde a todos
<rodman_> boa tarde ai galera
<Mendigo> AEewww ate que fim configurei irssi com notificação! Agora fico legal!
<rodman_> auauhauhuaha
<rodman_> qirssi nera mais interessante nao man
<rodman_> ?
<Mendigo> rodman_: eh mais nao consegui rodar ele =/
<rodman_> ha ta
<rodman_> ^^
<Mendigo> rodman_: na verdade eu q so perdido kakaak ai nao consegui instalar
<teps> boa tarde tenho um note compaq presario cq40 314-br  alguem sabe me informa se ele e totalmente compativel com o ubunto?
<diego> alguem que possa trocar uma ideia sobre o evolution + exchange 2010 MAPI?
<MarconM> pessoal um aviso
<MarconM> quem quiseer usar openbox ou xmonad
<Giverny> open box rox
<MarconM> eu fiz um script para instalar no debian e no ubuntu
<MarconM> ele instala tudo automatico
<Giverny> faz um .deb marcelobernard
<Giverny> *MarconM
<MarconM> Giverny: eu nao sei f azer
<Giverny> mais fácil
<MarconM> se eu soubesse
<MarconM> Giverny: por que é assim
<Giverny> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Criando-um-pacote-DEB-manualmente
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> Giverny: vou ler
<Giverny> idéia
<MarconM> Giverny: mas é tranquilo
<MarconM> é soh dar ./install
<Giverny> facinho de fazer
<MarconM> ele baixa tudo
<MarconM> e configura
<MarconM> tem 3mb
<MarconM> soh
<MarconM> Giverny:
<MarconM> me diz uma coisa
<MarconM> voce ja fez isso
<Giverny> do .deb
<Giverny> ?
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> Giverny: sim
<eneias> boa tarde a todos, alguem ai poderia me ajudar com minha placa de captura
<teps> boa tarde
<teps> terminei de baixar a iso do ubuntu
<eneias> minha placa é uma playtv mobile modelo PV-a510c
<teps> posso simplesmente extrair a iso no pendrive para instalar?
<teps> ou precisso fazer algum procedimento para isso?
<rafaht_> teps, se não me engano, tem um programa que grava ela no pendrive
<rafaht_> procura no google, gravar iso em pendrive ubuntu
<rafaht_> =]
<teps> brigado vou ver
<Mendigo> teps: nao tem como
<Mendigo> teps: se vc so extrair o iso e jogar no pendrive nao vai bootar
<Mendigo> teps: baixando o ubuntu ele tem um pendrive-usb algo assim ou boot-usb
<Mendigo> por la vc consegue criar a imagem no pendrive
<Mendigo> so veja no cd do ubuntu q tem la
<teps> vou ver
<Stockholder> Mendigo: cara meu irc ta caindo diretao
<Stockholder> aehuaeuheahu
<Mendigo> teps: veja certinho se nao consegui veja aki q fla http://linuxnanet.com/2010/02/criando-um-pendrive-de-boot-liveusb-linux-atraves-do-windows.html
<Mendigo> se eh q ta de windows
<Mendigo> Stockholder: eh a rede que voce esta
<Stockholder> to nessa niven.freenode.net
<Stockholder> ele conecta automatico
<Stockholder> Mendigo: geralmente ele sempre conectava na gibson
<Stockholder> :p
<Mendigo> eu nao sei ql eu conectei =P mai aki raro cair
<Mendigo> teps: aew http://www.videolog.tv/video.php?id=658503
<Mendigo> teps: qlqr coisa tem o video aew
<teps> vlw
<Mendigo> nada tamo ai pra isso =}
<Mendigo> Stockholder: chego a ver os fonts?
<Stockholder> Mendigo: vou abrir agora
<Mendigo> ok
<Stockholder> enquanto veja isso aki mann
<Stockholder> uhaeuheuhaeuh
<Stockholder> olha q doidera
<Stockholder> aconteceu aki perto
<Stockholder> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGS7MvL861Q
<Stockholder> aki em pinhais aki
<Stockholder> nuss Mendigo tive q jogar no zend studio
<Stockholder> auhuheaheaea
<Stockholder> vamo v aki
<Mendigo> Oo abre no eclipse
<teps> Stockholder:  moramos perto sou de piraquara
<Stockholder> entao
<Stockholder> abriu aki no zend
<Stockholder> :D
<Stockholder> eh q o zend tem plugin axo
<Mendigo> hmmm
<Stockholder> pq pelo notepad nao abria
<Stockholder> auehuaeuheauhea
<Stockholder> abria cheio de caracteres, eh compilado neh
<Stockholder> sei lah
<Stockholder> :p
<Stockholder> n manjo de compilação ainda
<Stockholder> huaeuhaeuhau
<Mendigo> Stockholder: aew -> http://pastebin.com/ea5m6yyy
<Mendigo> Stockholder: ve se o numero é perfeito ou nao
<Mendigo> em java
<Stockholder> caralhu man
<Stockholder> import java.text.SimpleDateFormat;
<Stockholder> isso eh um include?
<rodman_> saindooo pessoal
<rodman_> bom fds
<Mendigo> flw rodman_
<Stockholder> public static String lerString(String mensagem) {
<Stockholder>         escrever(mensagem);
<Stockholder>         return scanner().nextLine();
<Stockholder>     }
<Mendigo> nao cola codigo aki man
<Stockholder> pod cre
<Mendigo> vai toma kick ainda =x
<Stockholder> :p
<Mendigo> Stockholder: entra #Mendigo
<rafaht_> alguém aí poderia me ajudar? ^^ minha dúvida envolve placa SiS, ubuntu 11.04 e delay em video. Já colo o link do paste com a dúvida.
<rafaht_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664510/
<Mendigo> vo nessa
<Mendigo> flw aew
<rafaht> flw
<teps> vlw pelas dics to saindo
<Duka> alguem poderia me ajudar, sobre como desativar o ususario root?
<sandrossv> Duka: pra q ?
<chilicuil> Duka: vc só precisa de fazer $ sudo passwd -l root
<sandrossv> chilicuil: isso não desativa ele
<Duka> <sandrossv>: na verdade seria pra aprender, mas sei que tem como desativar pra nao ter como logar como root, e depois virar root
<sandrossv> Duka: ai vc pode usar a dica do chilicuil
<Duka> <sandrossv>: qual seria outra forma?
<HotBit> alguem sabe sobre isso : zeitgeist-datah (zumbi) subprocesso
<HotBit> Processo: zeitgeist   subprocesso:  zeitgeist-datah (estado - zumbi)
<ricardo> alguém pode me ajudar com leitura de ext3 no windows?
<HotBit> ricardo, axo que li algo assim
<ricardo> eu baixei um leitor
<HotBit> ricardo, www.sempreupdate.com.br tem uma dica se nao me engano
<ricardo> mas tô com um problema
<HotBit> ricardo, eu nao sei usar
<ricardo> é porque minha pasta pessoal tá toda criptografada
<HotBit> ricardo, senha errada?
<ricardo> nem pede minha senha
<ricardo> =/
<ricardo> eu sei a senha
<ricardo> mas não pede nem nada
<HotBit> ricardo, nao sei, eu disse que no portal eu coloquei um artigo sobre isso, se nao me engano
<ricardo> queria acessar a pasta pessoal pra copiar tudo pro windows
<ricardo> pra poder reinstalar
<HotBit> ricardo, nao da pra fazer pelo LiveCD
<ricardo> bom
<HotBit> ricardo, vc tem ouras partiçoes?
<ricardo> não dá pra acessar também
<ricardo> teria que criar super usuário
<ricardo> um root
<HotBit> ricardo, nao sei
<ricardo> teria a paciência de me ensinar os comandos pra ver se dá certo?
<HotBit> ricardo, se vc precisa de root
<HotBit> ricardo, porque
<HotBit> ricardo, eu nao sei usar linux muito bem
<ricardo> acho que com root ele acessa a pasta pessoal
<HotBit> ricardo, acho q nao
<HotBit> ricardo, precisei fazer remanejamento de partiçoes
<HotBit> ricardo, nao precisei de root
<HotBit> ricardo, direto pello LIvreCD
<HotBit> ricardo, vc ja tentou?
<HotBit> ricardo, verso do seu SO
<HotBit> ricardo, entra no #portalsempreupdate
<ricardo> já tentei
<HotBit> ricardo, pergunta la
<HotBit> ricardo, entra no #portalsempreupdate
<HotBit> ricardo, entra no #portalsempreupdate
<HotBit> ricardo, entra no #portalsempreupdate
<BrUk> alguem pode me ajud a?
<Duka> <chilicuil>: mas q vai mudar fazendo isso? $ sudo passwd -l root ...
<BrUk> alguem pode me ajuda?
<HotBit> Processo: zeitgeist   subprocesso:  zeitgeist-datah (estado - zumbi)
<BrUk> alguem pode me ajuda instala o mysql na minha makina ???
<BrUk> centos
<HotBit> BrUk, /JOIN #portalsempreupdate
<BrUk> eu do yum install mysql mysql-server
<BrUk> ai eu rodo /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<HotBit> BrUk, digita /JOIN #portalsempreupdate
<BrUk> ai eu rodo ou service mysqld start
<Adiumy> boa noite a todos e a todas
<HotBit> Adiumy, boa
<HotBit> peregrinator_six, :P
<HotBit> http://cheatengine.org/mantis/view.php?id=287
<HotBit> http://cheatengine.org/mantis/view.php?id=287
<HotBit> http://cheatengine.org/mantis/view.php?id=310
<peregrinator_six> HotBit, boa noite.
<HotBit> peregrinator_six, http://cheatengine.org/mantis/view.php?id=310
<HotBit> peregrinator_six, http://cheatengine.org/mantis/view.php?id=287
<HotBit> peregrinator_six, :-P
<peregrinator_six> HotBit, uma dica, para de floodar... ;)
<Popenke> Boa noite
<Popenke> Alguém pode me ajudar com um problema que tenho no meu notebook Dell?
<nullck> Popenke: diga qual a sua duvida
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-13
<Popenke> nullck, desculpa a demora
<Popenke> nullck, depois que eu volto do modo "Suspender" no 11.04 as teclas multimidias não funcionam mais, aumentar volume e etc
<Popenke> Alguém pode me ajudar com um problema que tenho no meu notebook Dell?
<leo_> o.O
<shallwe> :D
<nullck> Popenke: verificou logs para ver se tem algo errado  ? qual processo continua utilizando os recursos multimidia do seu ubuntu depois q ele volta do modo suspender  ?
<Popenke> nullck, nem sei quem prove o suporte multimidia no ubuntu
<diego> boa noite
<diego> alguem tem funcionando o evolution com o exchange MAPI?
<peregrinator_six> ShadowBelmolve, ?
<fslima0> All your base are belong to us
<fslima0> Laughing out loud
<sandrossv> boa noite
<jaypur> boa noite
<sandrossv> :)
<jaypur> :D
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, boa noite. :)
<peregrinator_six> omelete, Shouryu-Reppa! :P
<omelete> lol
<sandrossv> boa
<juninhomachado> Bom Dia !!!
<sandrossv> noite
<peregrinator_six> juninhomachado, dia. :)
<juninhomachado> gente sera q tem como botar aquela Global Menu do Unity no Gnome ?
<juninhomachado> pq eu não curti muito o Unity mais gostei da global menu
<sandrossv> o q é global menu?
<juninhomachado> aquele exqueminha q os menus não ficam na janela do aplicativa mais na barra do gnome
<sandrossv> hmm
<sandrossv> acho q não
<juninhomachado> mas o Unity é baseado no gnome deve ter jeito...
<juninhomachado> mas nem vou me incomodar com isso... deixa pra la...
<juninhomachado> vo nessa galera
<juninhomachado> alt+f4
<sandrossv> cade o cara q perguntou do global menu ?
<sandrossv> canal errado
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv,
<Samara> alguem de belem?
<Samara> alguem de belem?
<leandro> alguem com problema pra instalar o Chrome?
<leandro> e claro q tenha conseguido resolver esse problema
 * lord_daemon pq so tem office 2011 pra mac?
<sagat> bom dia
<sagat> virei a noite hj
<sagat> rsrs
<sagat> to tentando configurar um 3g no ubuntu e ta punk
<sagat> alguem ai poderia me dar uma força
<fabiano-michele> tenho um ipod da aplle e nao consigo sincronizar ele usando o programa gtkpod ipod mananger pode me ajudar?
<Akiyama-san> olá, estou usando o ubuntu 11.04 e toda vez que o ubuntu usa o hd do pc, tanto para leitura quanto pra escrita, o uso da cpu sobe para 100% e faz todo o sistema travar, por exemplo, ao copiar arquivos ou até mesmo fazer uma instalação via apt-get, quando ele começa a usar o hd a cpu aumenta instantaneamente. Usando o "top" (tanto em user como em root) nenhum processo aparece consumindo essa cpu toda. Alguém pod
<Akiyama-san> eria me dar uma ajuda?
<Akiyama-san> Só para constar com o Ubuntu 10.04 isso não acontecia
<sesaaaaa> alguem pode me ensinar a parar uma aplicação via terminal?
<Akiyama-san> sesaaaaa, sudo killall *nome do processo*
<sesaaaaa> Akiyama-san, e como listo o processo?
<Akiyama-san> digita "top" no terminal
<Akiyama-san> e da um enter
<Akiyama-san> vai aparecer todos os processos que estão rodando
<sesaaaaa> vlw cara!
<sesaaaaa> ;)
<sesaaaaa> brigadão mesmo!
<Akiyama-san> de nada xD
<ElDeablo> Bom dia
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> alguem saberia me dizer como faço para funcionar 3g no ubuntu
<sagat> pel ojeito ninguem
<Duka> alguem sabe me dizer como configurar rede entre pc e virtual box?
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe se este tablet wei duo android presta?
<superjacaman> alguem já instalo o gnome 3 no ubuntu 11.04 ?
<kazutoshi> fala galera td bom ai fmz?
<kazutoshi> quero fazer um projeto de inteligencia artificial mas sou iniciante
<kazutoshi> preciso de um help com comandos em gcc
<kazutoshi> http://g1.globo.com/tecnologia/noticia/2011/08/cientistas-apresentam-robo-que-aprende-pensa-e-age-sozinho.html
<kazutoshi> o projeto é baseado no que ta escrito nesse link
<kazutoshi> o problema é que sou um looser newbie e só sei delphi
<kazutoshi> eu tirei as ideias daqui desse link da globo, e entendi o que o japa fez, mas falta conhecimento
<kazutoshi> tem alguém de campinas ou região?
<xGrind> kazutoshi; aparecida
<kazutoshi> fala grind blz?
<xGrind> blz e vc? :D
<kazutoshi> cara é batata o projeto do japa
<xGrind> xD
<Maninho> ia coisa massa
<xGrind> tinha q ser japa msm
<xGrind> marditos kk
<xGrind> ja volto ae
<kazutoshi> calma ai vou falar o que entendi o sistema
<Maninho> man gcc
<kazutoshi> ele faz a leitura tipo via camera igual os comandos getasynkeystate e depois usando macros ele cria as rotinas para ele mesmo com keybd_event
<kazutoshi> tipo pra aprender novos parametros o computador tem varios if rodar impressora qual comando foi digitado só usando if
<kazutoshi> ai atraves da macro ele compara se o parametro ja existe na memoria dele
<kazutoshi> se não tem ai ele usa keybd_event pra criar novos if then pra ele mesmo se compilar com shellexecute notepad e joga os codigos em c ou assembly
<kazutoshi> dai da um shellexecute no console e via keybd_event joga o comando "gcc novarotina.cpp" por exemplo
<kazutoshi> basicamente é essa a parte do modulo de aprender
<kazutoshi> daí pra analisar o modulo tem a parte principal a teoria dos jogos de probabilidade de john nash
<kazutoshi> essa parte ele já da' a execução da parada usando as probabilidades estatisticas
<kazutoshi> tinha um problema do tamanho da base de dados que fica muito grande
<kazutoshi> eu pensei nisso e acho que o japa usa arquivo texto com uma ferramenta de localização só em arquivo texto
<kazutoshi> na parte de interface com o usuario o japa deve ter pego um interpretador de voz
<kazutoshi> que já existe
<kazutoshi> e identificador de imagem em screen 3
<kazutoshi> eu queria fazer em delphi mas não da
<kazutoshi> e so sei fazer um hello world no gcc kkkk
<Maninho> opa galerinha du bem lol
<Maninho> estou com um ajato m650 o chipset de video nao rola no linux
<Maninho> alguem ja sofreu o mesmo?
<Maninho> hp proliant m650
<Maninho> chipset ATI ES1000
<Maninho> levanto o sistema, mas quando rodo o X a coisa fica mo foda
<setepenr1> from sao paolo :)
<setepenr1>  
<setepenr1>       .  .-+  ._/V\
<setepenr1>      / \/   \/    /__
<setepenr1>     )                "-+._
<setepenr1>    ."                      \
<Maninho> ah so esqueci de ligar o cabo da fonte extra lol
<setepenr1>   (       B R A S I L       )
<setepenr1>    \                      /
<setepenr1>      \__                 (
<setepenr1>         >_               )
<Maninho> semeion: seu viado leva essa pora pra sua cara po
<setepenr1>           \_.           /
<setepenr1>              < S.Paulo /
<setepenr1>               \   *  _/
<setepenr1>                >    º
<setepenr1>               /    /
<setepenr1>              <    /
<setepenr1>               "^./
<setepenr1>  
<Maninho> !abuso | setepenr1 = gay = trovador lol
<Maninho> cade o bot? lol
<setepenr1> ?
<setepenr1> faggots
<Maninho> setepenr1: nao cole essa merda do brasil
<Maninho> bah fui vou buscar as peça do outro server pra montar
<licensed> aheuaheuaheuaheauehauehauehuaehuaehauehauehauheuaheuaheu coitado do semeion mano
<licensed> eauhaeuheau to rindo demais.. os kra se incomodam mesmo
<kazutoshi> foi mal sai fora um pouco precisava dar uma cagada
<semeion> lol vcs tao falando de mim ai
<semeion> iuaehiaueha
<licensed> semeion, o kra ali em cima te xingou legal aeuhaheauehu to rindo demais
<kazutoshi> então veio na base de dados  da inteligencia artificial que é texto ta separado só o que é processo e o que é linguagem
<kazutoshi> linguagem humana
<semeion> eu nem sei pq
<semeion> eu nao fiz nada
<semeion> lol
<licensed> semeion, o kra errou o nick po hahahahaha
<semeion> lol
<kazutoshi> vcs que são os caras me ajudariam a fazer alguma coisinha de ia?
<kazutoshi> em gcc?
<kazutoshi> perai vou cagar d novo ja volto
<semeion> wtf?
<kazutoshi> ufa
<kazutoshi> japones não pode comer carne de porco véio
<kazutoshi> comi panceta ontem a noite e agora já é a 6a vez que fui cagar
<kazutoshi> daki a poko não tem papel higienico
<Pskol> eh tem q comer carne d cachorro
<kazutoshi> kkkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> euaheuheahe
<kazutoshi> mas eai tem jeito inteligencia artificial um projetinho ou nem?
<kazutoshi> me passa um site pra aprender legal gcc mano véio
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, boa tarde. japones não é chines... :P
 * peregrinator_six rsrsrs
<kazutoshi> ai eu trago alguma coisa realmente solida sobre o que eu tava falando
<Pskol> solida?
<Pskol> ehuwehwhuew
<Pskol> eh mas sao tudo parecido , peregrinator_six
<kazutoshi> kkkkkkkk
<kazutoshi> eu ja virei noite e noite procurando tutorial bom de gcc mas 80% do que eu achei eh instalação e hello world
<kazutoshi> por isso que só sei isso
<kazutoshi> scanf printf
<kazutoshi> ou std cout
<kazutoshi> não dá mano veio
<kazutoshi> agora que arrumei tempo apesar de sem grana eu queria que a vida tivesse sentido
<kazutoshi> não quero mais perder tempo fazendo bostinha de sisteminha contabil fiscal
<kazutoshi> odeio delphi
<kazutoshi> me limita demais
<kazutoshi> windows, delphi, firebird é uma merda
<kazutoshi> pagava as contas, mas deixava a vida vazia
<kazutoshi> a vida tem que ter um ideal
<peregrinator_six> kazutoshi, qual o seu sistema...?!
<chuta> .oi
<chuta> alguem sabe de alguma distribuição com wine instalado, flash, pdf, libreoffice, pronto já é soh fuçar
<peregrinator_six> chuta, sim!
<peregrinator_six> chuta, pode ser ubuntu 11 mesmo...?!
<peregrinator_six> chuta, ?
<chuta> hmm ainda não testei o 11 peregrinator_six mas bah tchê já vem com wine msm ou tem que instalar?
<peregrinator_six> chuta, http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_OS
<peregrinator_six> sim, esse ai sim!
<chuta> peregrinator_six: é isso mesmo :)
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<peregrinator_six> licensed, vive...?!
<Pskol> instalar o wine eh tao dificil assim???
<licensed> peregrinator_six, opa agora sim
<nuno_nunes> ola
<kazutoshi> me falem um livro bom de gcc não tenho 3000 reais pra comprar um livro de cambridge
<licensed> que livro eh esse de 3k kazutoshi ?
<kazutoshi> é o jeito que a ubuntu permanece
<kazutoshi> vcs me baniram, mas eu preciso saber um livro bom de gcc e não muito caro
<kazutoshi> é assim que a ubuntu se mantem veendendo livros entendi
<kazutoshi> me indiquem por favor um livro bom de programação gcc da ubuntu
<licensed> aeuheauheahuaeuheahea
<licensed> a ubuntu
<licensed> o que é a ubuntu kazutoshi ?
<Maninho> lol
<Mano_Chao> boa tarde
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, boa! :)
<sandrossv> :)
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, ?
<peregrinator_six> omelete, Shinku Hadouken!
<teps> boa noite
<fosknet> boa noite
<fosknet> =P
<peregrinator_six> boa.
<teps> primeira vez que estou usando o ubunto 10.04
<teps> onde ficam os programas?
<teps> tem a central de programas mas mas onde vou para utilizar
<fosknet> cara, no canto esquerdo da tela tem escrito Aplicativos =P
<peregrinator_six> teps, pra você ficar fera! http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante.htm
<omelete> peregrinator_six,  noite
<peregrinator_six> omelete, :)
<fosknet> pronto, melhor ainda a dica
<teps> alguem pode ajudar com esse problema q deve ser bem simples
<peregrinator_six> teps, pra você ficar mais fera ainda, level up! :D http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,80944.0.html
<teps> avlw
<teps> mais uma coisinha eu uso meu note, ele tem a tecla "fn " mas ela nao esta funcionando como deveria como posso corrigir nas conf de teclado revirei mas nao acertei a certa ainda
<peregrinator_six> sorry, isso não sei lhe informar...
<fosknet> "fn" + qual tecla?
<teps> tem as teclas (ctrl   fn   a teecla do windows alt) a fn ativa as outras funcionalidades de algumas teclas
<teps> teclado de notebook
<fosknet> pois então, a fn ativa outras teclas, por exemplo fn+I sairia um 7
<Pskol> aki sairia um 5
<fosknet> por padrão, o ubuntu já identifica tais teclas e elas funcionam, exceto a tecla Windows
<fosknet> caso queira configurar algumas, se o ubuntu não tenha identificado, acesse Menu Sistema > Preferências > Atalhos de Teclado
<fosknet> facim =)
<teps> ok  ate pencei em fazer mais eceto isso o restante todo ficou funcionando,...
<teps> mas vou la começa a prender
<fosknet> hehhehe isso aí cara
<fosknet> atualiza seu sistema também, as vezes há novo suporte para seu notebook caso o mesmo seja mais novo
<gerson> salve pessoas
<gerson> alguem sabe como vejo logs de falha no caso de travamento no linux?
<teps> qualquer coisa depois volto aki te +
<fosknet> t+
<fosknet> há o diretório /var/log
<fosknet> pra mim, tem que ter pelo menos uma ideia do pq ele travou, já que o diretório tem vários arquivos
<gerson> tava assistindo um dvd
<gerson> ai parou tudo
<fosknet> hhmm. congelou geral, mouse, teclado e tocou o botão de reset?
<gerson> exato
<fosknet> não tentou nem um Ctrl+Alt+Backspace ou F1 pra ir ao terminal não?
<gerson> travou geral
<gerson> não
<gerson> mas o teclado parou, a luz não ligava nem desligava
<fosknet> pode ser falha de vídeo, aí você procura pelo Xorg em /var/log
<fosknet> mas tem tb kern.log, syslog e dmesg pra verificar =P srsr
<fosknet> é.. mesmo assim vou ficar ti devendo essa..
<Pskol> tem a fonte tbm, processador, memoria ruim
<gerson> fosknet, aparentemente não consegui ver nada
<Pskol> pode ter travado por um monte de coisas
<gerson> tem como ver o log de falhas?
<fosknet> isso aí, tem esse detalhezinho tb
<fosknet> pois então.. ao meu ver, tem que saber mais ou menos oq falhou, pois se congelou tudo, dificilmente haverá alguma informação quanto a tal falha
<fosknet> por exemplo, se houveram mtos erros no X, no arquivo /var/log/Xorg.log.1 você vai encontrar uma série de Warnings ou Erros
<gerson> warning (ee)
<gerson> só isso
<gerson> (ww) warning, (ee) errors
<PauloRFP> opa galaera nao consigo instalar o limewire no ubuntu 11.04
<fosknet> vc pode também executar o comando dmesg
<PauloRFP> ele diz que precisa de pacotes ou algo do tipo
<fosknet> gerson, isso varia, meu Xorg mesmo tem apenas Warnings
<fosknet> PauloRFP, você baixou o .deb do Limewire?
<PauloRFP> fosknet, sim
<fosknet> pra mim, o limewire tinha até acabado
<fosknet> mas se vc der 2 cliques nele, vai abrir a Central de Programas do Ubuntu a partir daí vc clica em Instalar
<fosknet> a partir daí que ele pede tais pacotes?
<PauloRFP> yes
<fosknet> uai, mesmo assim ele deveria estar baixando/instalando tais pacotes
<PauloRFP> nao
<PauloRFP> =/
<fosknet> as vezes o limewire está buscando .debs antigos que estão quebrados
<fosknet> ou baixou corrompidos
<peregrinator_six> pra quem quiser... http://pplware.sapo.pt/informacao/firefox-6-final-ja-esta-disponivel-para-download/
<PauloRFP> fosknet, A ação deve requerer a instalação de pacotes de fonte não autenticada.
<PauloRFP> isso que aparece
<fosknet> aahh tá.. agora já mudou um pouco a situação rsrs
<fosknet> é só aceitar.. deve ter alguma opção para aceitar isso aí
<gerson> [    0.175394] ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - F3, should be EE (20090903/tbutils-314)
<fosknet> gerson, num tenho nem ideia disso daí ^^'
<gerson> [    1.763700] PM: Error -22 checking image file
<gerson> só consegui encontrar isso
<fosknet> bom, parece que foi a placa de vídeo.. mas pode ter sido apenas um driver cara que pirou e congelou..
<fosknet> devido a algum outro fator também, tipo fonte, memória, etc etc..
<gerson> eita
<fosknet> rsrs
<gerson> a coisa é complexa mesmo
<fosknet> sim.. mas arrisca passar um teste de memória aí
<PauloRFP> fosknet, o que posso usar no lugar do limewire ?
<fosknet> frostwire =P acho que esse ainda funciona e é igual ao limewire 4
<fosknet> ou gtk-gnutella.. mas nunca me dei bem com este daí
<PauloRFP> fosknet,  nossa so te isso de opçao
<PauloRFP> kra linux tem que abrir mais opçoes
<fosknet> cara, eu já não sei pois faz mto tempo que não uso nada pra baixar mp3 ou coisa assim
<fosknet> há o amule tb
<fosknet> mas baixa o frostwire: http://newyork1.frostwire.com/frostwire/5.0.8/frostwire-5.0.8.all.deb
<PauloRFP> fosknet, acho que o link nao ta pegando
<fosknet> está sim, vê se não abriu nenhum navegador aí, qualquer coisa entra aqui http://linux.putalin.com/2011/07/frostwire-5-0-8-for-ubuntu/
<fosknet> e logo abaixo tem Frostwire 5.0.8 DEB Ubuntu
<fosknet> vou saindo aqui.. até mais..
<fosknet> espero ter ajudado pelo menos um pouquinho
<LACabeza> TENSOTENSOTENSOTENSO
<LACabeza> o que fazemos quando derrubamos nosso HD com 1TB da minha vida e ele num quer mais montar?
<omelete> LACabeza,  msm coisa aqui com um de 500gb
<omelete> mas ñ deixei cair
<omelete> motor já tava capengando
<omelete> fui adiando o backup e agora lascou
<program3r> LACabeza tenso mesmo
<LACabeza> xD
<LACabeza> bem, a vantagem é que tudo que tinha no hd era minha coleção de downloads que num queria excluir mas tb provavelmente não usaria mais
<LACabeza> mas ainda assim é meu precioso
<LACabeza> =S
<Pskol> LACabeza, num salvou nem o porno?
<LACabeza> nem o porno, nem o hentai
<program3r> huauha
<LACabeza> mas estranho... mudando de assunto... eu tava com minha pen-drive conectada... dae eu tirei
<LACabeza> mas o df continua mostrando essa pendrive --e nada do meu hd
<program3r> LACabeza é um hd externo?
<LACabeza> sim
<LACabeza> com o backup dos trecos do meu hd
<LACabeza> e coisas antigas
<program3r> uhum
<LACabeza> qual é o comando que lista as unidades do pc?
<LACabeza> algo como... /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2...
<LACabeza> pq eu num lembro qual é esse hd
<Pskol> fdisk -l
<Pskol> df -h
<LACabeza> ah certo, tava tentando o fdisk sem -l
<badboy__> boa noite
<LACabeza> e qual era o comando pra ver o sistema de arquivos ?
<LACabeza> não lembro qual usava no hd /mas sei que num era ntfs
<LACabeza> ah, na verdade não precisei
<LACabeza> o fsck detectou sozinho
<LACabeza> hmm, acho que foi alarme falso, o hd apenas não se montou sozinho (como ele sempre fez)
<LACabeza> mas manualmente ele montou legal
<program3r>  rs
<program3r> blz!
<LACabeza> agora só espero que não tenha se danificado...
<LACabeza> se tiver algum setor perdido... garanto que vai ser o setor dos porno... do jeito que sou azarado...
<LACabeza> xD
<omelete> LACabeza,  voltou a funcionar?
<omelete> aqui da erro 25 ao carregar o grub
<omelete> mas qdo uso live cd o hd ñ é reconhecido
<Maninho> omelete: raid ou ide?
<LACabeza> não omelete, ele ja tava funcionando...
<LACabeza> é que a vida inteira, eu ligava o hd no note, e o linux montava ele automaticamente
<LACabeza> so que justamente dessa vez, ele num montou
<LACabeza> logo apos tomar um tombo ele num montou sozinho...
<LACabeza> logo eu me desesperei achando que estava tudo perdido xD
<Maninho> tenso em LACabeza
<LACabeza> momentos de tensão
<LACabeza> mas tipo, o que tem nesse no hd tem mais valor sentimental do que financeiro... por isso foi mais tenso ainda ^^
<Pskol> foise o porno
<Maninho> ...
<gerson> alguem sabe como funciona o Gtranslator?
<LACabeza> google?
<LACabeza> tinha um videozinho dele mesmo se explicando
<ricardo> ola... alguem sabe me dizer pq o tuxguitar nao tem som?
<LACabeza> http://translate.google.com.br/about/intl/pt-BR_ALL/
<LACabeza> fsck: No corruptions found
<LACabeza> tai a prova de que deus existe xD
<omelete> aqui parece q já era
<LACabeza> qq rola?
<omelete> até hj a tarde iniciava
<omelete> mas as vezes fica lento
<LACabeza> tendeu
<LACabeza> q idade tinha?
<omelete> lembro ñ
<omelete> acho q 2 anos
<omelete> mas já vinha percebendo um barulho estranho
<omelete> mas nada importante, filmes e video aulas
<omelete> só terei q baixar novamente
<ricardo> ola... alguem sabe me dizer pq o tuxguitar nao tem som?
<LACabeza> então cara, num sei não
<LACabeza> tipo, é só esse tuxguitar que não tem som?
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-14
<ricardo> sim
<moskvat> reiniciei o apache2 e ele me deu essa mensagem
<moskvat> getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<Giverny> moskvat ele não tá achando o arquivo ou diretório
<Giverny> moskvat que a função getcwd() pega
<moskvat> que diretório?
<moskvat> do apache?
<Giverny> s
<moskvat> mais o apache está funcionando
<moskvat> mesmo com erro
<Giverny> moskvat sim mas a função tá com erro
<moskvat> Giverny, isso também apareceu quando instalei o sun-jre6
<Giverny> moskvat pode ser que seja um problema com a var path
<Giverny> local do diretório
<moskvat> mas... de onde
<moskvat> do S.O, do apache
<Giverny> moskvat provavelmente você instalou ou moveu algo errado ai
<Giverny> por isso deve tá dando essa merda
<moskvat> só se foi o jre
<moskvat> começou quando instalei ele
<moskvat> apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<moskvat> foi ai que começou isso
<Giverny> sudo apt-get -y install sun-java6-jre
<moskvat> antes tava normal
<moskvat> será que um reboot resolve
<Akiyama-san> olá, estou usando o ubuntu 11.04 e toda vez que o ubuntu usa o hd do pc, tanto para leitura quanto pra escrita, o uso da cpu sobe para 100% e faz todo o sistema travar, por exemplo, ao copiar arquivos ou até mesmo fazer uma instalação via apt-get, quando ele começa a usar o hd a cpu aumenta instantaneamente. Usando o "top" (tanto em user como em root) nenhum processo aparece consumindo essa cpu  toda.  Alguém  poderia me dar uma ajuda?
<moskvat> ehehe
<moskvat> não eh que o reboot funcionou
<moskvat> estranho isso, reinstalei o sun-java6-jre e mandei um reboot e ta ok de novo
<moskvat> Giverny, valeu :-)
<Akiyama-san> alguém?
<moskvat> Akiyama-san, sim
<Mendigo> alguem ai sabe como faço um shellscript pra fica lendo um arquivo?
<Giverny> Mendigo faz um for
<Giverny> ou um while
<Giverny> ou qualquer estrutura de repetição com um grep
<Mendigo> Giverny: entao nao eh tao simples veja so oq preciso
<Mendigo> ler o arquivo linha por linha
<Mendigo> e quando aparecer uma linha nova ele
<Mendigo> ele mostra
<Mendigo> tpo tail -f -n1 arquivo
<Giverny> Mendigo http://pastebin.com/XcavNkmA
<Giverny> Mendigo http://pastebin.com/VJfDQcKE
<Giverny> a de baixo
<Mendigo> Giverny: entao quase isso so que ele tem q ficar eternamente lendo =}
<Mendigo> e mostra qndo aparecer linha nova so
<Mendigo> tipo entrar em um if
<Mendigo> e quando aparecer uma linha nova ele
<Giverny> Mendigo ele ai vai ficar eternamente lendo no loop
<Giverny> linha nova
<Giverny> agora você pode fazer um if ou um case
<Giverny> ele encontre uma nova ocorrência imprima algo
<Mendigo> Giverny: entao so q nao seu caso ele le o arquivo e acaba
<Mendigo> preciso tipo adaptar um tail -f em um while
<Mendigo> so que nao sei como fazer isso
<Mendigo> e ai sim da um echo da linha
<Mendigo> dentro do while ai colo um if pra ver se a linha eh != da linha nova
<Mendigo> nao to conseguindo fazer isso  nao sei cm eh as sintax
<Giverny> tail -f arquivo.txt | while read LINE do echo $LINE done
<Mendigo> pq ai la dntro vai executar notify-send -i gtk-dialog-info -t 300000 -- "Nova message" "$linhaNova";
<Mendigo> ok
<Mendigo> vo ver
<Mendigo> Mendigo:
<Mendigo> Mendigo: aew
<Mendigo> Giverny: manda msg pro meu nick
<Mendigo> quero ver se foi
<annakamilla> peregrinator_six,
<annakamilla> olá
<peregrinator_six> annakamilla, boa noite!
<Skhaz> boa noite
<annakamilla> oi peregrinator_six
<annakamilla> é eu vi o seu tópico no ubuntued sobre desfragmentação
<peregrinator_six> Feliz dia dos pais, cambada de filhos da mãe!
<peregrinator_six> annakamilla, um...
<annakamilla>  me ajudou um pouco
<Giverny> annakamilla feliz niver
<Giverny> feliz dia dos pais pra quem for pai
<Giverny> ae
<annakamilla> brigada Giverny
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<rmsraph>  /msg NickServ identify 1597536
<rmsraph> como faz pra mudar a senha daqui?
<rmsraph> consegui mudar a senha... =D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém vivo ai ? :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém sabe como forçar o firefox a sempre mostrar o salvar senha
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois tem uns demonios de uns sites que não deixam
<natty> Olá, bom dia!
<natty> Eu preciso de ajuda.Estou com problemas na atualização do ubuntu.
<ELETRONICO> ae joia natty
<natty> tudo bem, e com vc?
<ELETRONICO> td bem natty
<ELETRONICO> mandae
<natty> Não estou conseguindo atualizar para a nova versão do ubuntu. A atualização sempre falha
<ELETRONICO> mmm
<ELETRONICO> pk
<ELETRONICO> natty: explike mais a respeito
<ELETRONICO> q versao de ubuntu vc tem
<natty> tenho a versão 10.10
<natty> tento atualizar atraves do regenciador de atualizaçoes
<natty> Aparece os seguintes erros: Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/nspr/libnspr4-0d_4.8.7-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb 404  Not Found Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ibus-pinyin/ibus-pinyin-db-open-phrase_1.3.11-1_all.deb 404  Not Found Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vala-0.10/libvala-0.10-0_0.10.4-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb 404  Not Found Failed to f
<PauloRFP> gostaria de saber porque nao consigo atualizar meu ubuntu 10
<PauloRFP> gostaria de saber porque nao consigo atualizar meu ubuntu 10.10 para 11.04
<PauloRFP> ele chega em um estagio de instalaçao dos pacotes
<PauloRFP> e diz que nao pode
<natty> como devo resolver?
<natty> alguém pode me ajudar?
<badboy__> boa tarde pessoal
<ELETRONICO> natty: vc tem q primeiro
<ELETRONICO> atualiza teus repositorios
<natty> sou iniciante em linux e ubuntu  :(
<natty> como faço para atualizar os repositorios?
<ELETRONICO> sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<ELETRONICO> password de root
<ELETRONICO> logo
<ELETRONICO> vc edita
<ELETRONICO> adicionando
<ELETRONICO> os repos necesarios
<ELETRONICO> :D
<UdontKnow> ELETRONICO: enter nao e pontuacao :)
<ELETRONICO> Xd
<UdontKnow> e seu comando ta errado, btw
<ELETRONICO> pk?
<ELETRONICO> sudo cd /etc/apt/sources.list
<ELETRONICO> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ELETRONICO> ai sim
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrrss
<UdontKnow> ELETRONICO: cd? endoidou?
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrs
<ELETRONICO> foi mals
<ELETRONICO> to no windows
<ELETRONICO> faz tempao q nao uso lnx
<ELETRONICO> xD
<UdontKnow> cara, use enter DEPOIS de terminar sua frase. fica um lixo de ler 2 palavras em cada linha
<ELETRONICO> cd é pra entra nos diretorios
<ELETRONICO> xd
<ELETRONICO> blz foi mals ae
<ELETRONICO> é q eu faco enter e joga na tela rsrsrsrs
<ELETRONICO> xD
<UdontKnow> exatamente. e ai fica essa bagunca, com 40 linhas suas na tela, pra dizer apenas 3 frases
<natty> mas eu não sei qual são os repositorios necessarios
<natty> qual o comando via terminal? <Udontknow> e <ELETRONICO>
<UdontKnow> natty: nao uso ubuntu, nao sou o mais indicado pra te ajudar nisso...
<natty> Udontknow: ok. Obrigada
<sandrossv> boa tarde
<fzapp> natty qual é o comando para fazer o que ?
<natty> não estou conseguindo atualizar para a nova versão do ubuntu 11.04 atraves do gerenciador de atualizaçoes. Aparece os seguintes erros: Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/nspr/libnspr4-0d_4.8.7-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb 404  Not Found Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ibus-pinyin/ibus-pinyin-db-open-phrase_1.3.11-1_all.deb 404  Not Found Failed to fetch http://br.archive.u
<natty> fzapp: erros: Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/nspr/libnspr4-0d_4.8.7-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb 404  Not Found Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ibus-pinyin/ibus-pinyin-db-open-phrase_1.3.11-1_all.deb 404  Not Found Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vala-0.10/libvala-0.10-0_0.10.4-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb 404  Not Found Failed to fetch http://br
<natty> fzapp: tenho que primeiro atualiza os repositorios?
<natty> fzapp: mas como atualizo os repositoris? e quais são os repositorios para atualizar?
<fzapp> não tenho certeza se funciona para trocar de versão, eu já instalei 11.04
<fzapp> min...
<natty> fzapp: sou iniciante no linux e ubuntu
<sandrossv> !ping
<sandrossv> !ping
<fosknet> natty vc está tentando fazer um upgrade para a nova versão certo?
<fosknet> qual versão do ubuntu vc tem aí?
<fzapp> natty, pelo que li vc deveria desativar os repositórios primeiro, mas se recomenda passar para a versão 10.10 e depois para a 11.04
<natty> eu uso a versão 10.10
<fzapp> se vc lê bem em espanhol, aqui tem um passo-apasso: http://sliceoflinux.com/2011/04/29/actualizar-a-ubuntu-11-04-paso-a-paso/
<natty> fzapp: eu uso a versão 10.10. e quero atualizar para a versão 11.04
<fosknet> quando vc abre o gerenciador de atualizações, no cabeçalho dele aparece algo para atualizar para a versão 11.04 ?
<ELETRONICO> eu falo espanhol , sou bilingue
<ELETRONICO> :D
<natty> fzapp: não leio nada em espanhol rsrs
<ELETRONICO> no hablas español muchachita ?
<natty> fosknet: sim, exato. e estou tentando atualizar para a versão 11.04 por ali
<ELETRONICO> xD
<fzapp> mesmo assim é bastante fácil, pelo Update Center; o how-to mostra para primeiro fazer todas as atualizações necessárias...
<fosknet> natty: então está certo, abre lá, clica em Verificar logo abaixo, depois em Instalar Atualizações.
<natty> eletronico: não haha
<ELETRONICO> rsrsrss
<fosknet> após as atualizações estarem instaladas vc clica em Atualizar na parte de cima do programa
<natty> fosknet: eu faço isso, mas da erro.
<fosknet> dá aquele erro de Failed fetch que vc disse mais acima?
<natty> fosknet: sim, todos eles.
<fosknet> ok, então abra a Central de Programas do Ubuntu por favor
<natty> fosknet: parece varios erros.
<natty> fosknet: ok. esta aberto
<fosknet> vá no menu Editar > Canais de software
<fosknet> digite a senha se pedir e em Baixar de: Servidor - Brasil
<fosknet> clica lá e coloque em Servidor Principal
<sandrossv> natty: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sandrossv> acho q é isso
<natty> fosknet: dá para fazer isso pelo gerenciador de pacotes synaptic?
<fosknet> natty: só muda aí pra servidor principal e clica em fechar
<sandrossv> !ping
<fosknet> aí vai atualizar .. e também dá pra fazer pelo synaptic
<fosknet> o comando que o sandrossv indicou resume bastante também sabe =P
<sandrossv> natty: ve se tem ai dist-upgrade
<natty> sandrossv: só esse comando via terminal?
<sandrossv> natty: sim, mas não sei se é dis-upgrde ou apt-get dist-upgrade
<fosknet> dist-upgrade
<natty> fosknet: ok. ja mudei pra servidor principal.
<SuBmUnDo> tem como pelo mac da placa de rede saber qual o fabricante?
<peregrinator_six> natty, não seria melhor você instalar do zero o 11.04 não...?!
<fosknet> natty: clica em fechar e agora abra o gerenciador de atualizações fazendo aqueles passos, ou no terminal, utilize o comando do sandrossv =)
<fosknet> SuBmUnDo: pelo MAC provavelmente não.. mas um lspci resolve bastante
<SuBmUnDo> pq um computer aqui da rede ta com problema no drive da placa e agora so tou com acesso ao mac da placa dai iria procurar os drivers
<fosknet> submundo: mas no linux? qual defeito que dá?
<natty> atraves do gerenciador de pacotes synaptic esta baixando os pacotes. quando eu mudei para o servidor principal.
<SuBmUnDo> a placa ta no computer com windows
<fosknet> submundo: mas o que que acontece? num conecta a rede, as luzes atrás não piscam, não define IP..
<fosknet> submundo: no gerenciador de dispositivos do windows mostra o nome da placa, caso ela já tenha sido instalada
<SuBmUnDo> conecta mas fica um triangulo amarelo com uma exclamação no meio dele
<fosknet> natty: isso aí, agora vai ser só vc pedir para atualizar a distro pelo gerenciador de atualizações mesmo
<fosknet> submundo: ip automático ou fixo?
<SuBmUnDo> e no gerenciador de dispositivos tambem fica o triangulo amarelo em uma parte que tem dispositicvo de comunicacao pci simples
<SuBmUnDo> ip automatico
<fosknet> dispositivo PCI simples é em 90% dos casos, modem
<fosknet> reseta o modem, switch ou o que gerencia a definição de ip's automáticos aí cara que provavelmente é isso
<natty> vai dar certo agora mesmo eu tendo instalado em dual boot o linux e windows 7 ?
<fosknet> ou então, defina um ip fixo na placa e testa.. problema de driver é realmente mto difícil
<fosknet> natty: sim, pode fazer a atualização tranquilox
<SuBmUnDo> fosknet, valeu vou testar, outra coisa tem outro computer aqui que fica aparecendo um ip 169.192.1.143 que nao é da rede a rede aqui varia de 10.1.1.1 a 10.1.1.15
<SuBmUnDo> dai eu estava pesquisando e mostra que é ip de rede domestica do windows, dai pode resoler os dois problemas fazendo como vc disse anteriormente?
<fosknet> sim, alias.. acho eu que sim rsrs
<natty> Obrigada! vou fazer :D
<fosknet> pois rede só para a placa ou o servidor que define ip's na maioria dos casos.. principalmente quando é rede doméstica
<fosknet> natty: ok, posta o resultado depois =)
<natty> fosknet: ok. pode deixar  :)
<natty> peregrinator_six: não, pois tenho instalado tbm o windows 7 em dual boot.
<SuBmUnDo> volto depois
<peregrinator_six> natty, mesmo com outro sistema pre-instalado ai não seria impossivel de fazer não, mas entendo o seu caso...
<natty> peregrinator_six: eu sei, mas do jeito que vou fazer é mais fácil e rápido.
<peregrinator_six> natty, sucesso pra você, espero que tenha sucesso...
<peregrinator_six> natty, śo uma coisa...
<natty> peregrinator_six: Obrigada :D
<peregrinator_six> natty, do 11.04 pra frente você já pode atualizar através do cd
<natty> peregrinator_six: pode falar
<natty> peregrinator_six: valeu pela dica :)
<natty> não é necessario depois de atualizar a versão do ubuntu reinstalar os drivers? já vem tudo incluido na atualização?
<fosknet> natty: mais ou menos.. drivers proprietários (se não me engano) é necessário reinstalar
<natty> fosknet: como assim drivers proprietarios?
<peregrinator_six> natty, driver de video
<peregrinator_six> por exemplo!
<fosknet> isso aí =)
<fosknet> mas mesmo assim, acredito que já virá instalado, pois atualiza tudo mesmo
<natty> fosknet: não tenho driver nenhum.
<peregrinator_six> bem provavel...
<fosknet> ah então tá ok
<fosknet> sinal que vai correr tudo bem
<natty> fosknet: tomara que ocorra tudo bem
<natty> qunado comprei meu pc veio com windows vista. Porém pedi para o técnico de info colocar o ubuntu 10.10. Acho que ele deve ter instalado os drivers necessarios, só não sei se a cada atualizção do ubuntu é necessario reinstalar. Tomara que não.
<peregrinator_six> alguem usando o ubuntu ai já tem o Chromium 13 no repo...?!
<natty> quando.
<peregrinator_six> natty, ?
<natty> peregrinator_six: fala
<fosknet> natty: como foi outra pessoa que instalou, provavel que ele configurou tudo, a menos que ele conheça só o basicão mesmo e tenha apenas feito tb o básico
<fosknet> peregrinator_six: o meu aqui é o 12, lançaram quando tal versão?
<peregrinator_six> natty, fala você...  <natty> quando.
<peregrinator_six> fosknet, mais de 2 semanas já...
<fosknet> é, então tá é demorando mesmo..
<natty> peregrinator_six: não sei te responder. ele trabalha com linux e suas configuraçoes.
<peregrinator_six> fosknet, o firefox novo saiu também, o 6
<fosknet> ontem disponibilizaram o link aqui, mas nem atualizei o meu.. deixo pro gerenciador fazer isso
<fosknet> agora o chromium, tem o repositório PPA que a atualização sai muito rápida
<peregrinator_six> um rum, é isso ai. :)
<peregrinator_six> fosknet, eu to de ubuntu 10.10 e nele tenho o firefox 3.6 e nele vou ficar até sair o 7, ai sim eu mudo! :)
<memset> boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> boa!
<memset> alguem ai saca algum msn em modo texto da hora?
<memset> cliente msn*
<fosknet> rsrsrs entendo.. sou assim também rsrs
<fosknet> centerim
<fosknet> usei muito este daí.. bom, dá pra enviar mensagem em linha de comando sem abrir necessariamente o aplicativo..
<natty> peregrinator_six: se o técnico configurou tudo, não vai dar certo atualizar do jeito que me explicaram?
<memset> fosknet: ok vou dar uma olhada aqui
<peregrinator_six> natty, tecnico...?!
<natty> peregrinator_six: vc disse que como foi outra pessoa que instalou o linux, é provavel que ele configurou tudo. Isso influencia para eu atualizar para versão 11.04?
<peregrinator_six> natty, não fui eu não, acho que vocẽ se enganou de contato...
<natty> peregrinator_six: sorry
<natty> fosknet: vc disse que como foi outra pessoa que instalou o linux, é provavel que ele configurou tudo. Isso influencia para eu atualizar para versão 11.04?
<natty> fosketnet: se o técnico configurou tudo, não vai dar certo atualizar do jeito que me explicaram?
<Popenke> Alguém já teve o erro de undf no VLC?
<Popenke> Boa tarde, hehe, e feliz dia dos pais :) Pra quem é pai né? =P
<Popenke> Alguém já teve o erro de udnf no VLC?
<Platao> popoenke o que e esse erro?
<Platao> Popenke
<Popenke> Platao, eu tento reproduzir um DVD em .iso que tenho, no VLC
<Popenke> E ele me mostra esse erro...
<Popenke> VLC 1.11
<Platao> a extensao e .ISO mesmo ou e outra?
<Popenke> iso mesmo
<Popenke> é um dvd completo, com menus, tudo certinho
<Popenke> Platao, ?
<Platao> que eu saiba o vlc abre iso normal
<Popenke> Ele abre sim, e roda na boa..
<Popenke> Será que é o GetDeb?
<Popenke> Platao, pode ser o repo do GetDeb?
<Platao> que ubuntu vc esta usando versao?
<Platao> 1.0.6 lucid aqui
<Popenke> Platao, 11.04
<Popenke> é 1.9 no natty
<Platao> vc ja tentou outras isos?
<Popenke> mas eu uso o GetDeb
<Popenke> Dai vai 1.11
<Platao> a versao nativa do Natty qual e?
<Popenke> 1.9 acho..
<Popenke> 1.09
<Platao> deixaeu pesquisr ver se encontro algo
<Popenke> Platao, nem tenho outras isos nao...
<Platao> vc tentou checar se essa ISO esta integra com o md5 tem o md5 para checar?
<Platao> dessa iso?
<Platao> porque se a iso estiver com problema nao vai adiantar procurar solução
<Popenke> Platao, rodei a ISO em outros players, só que eles não suportam menus, mas o DVD está ok.
<Platao> popenke so pra confirmar é  udnf ou undf????
<Platao> Popenke
<Popenke> Platao, undf
<Platao> vc deve estar usando a versao do vlc 1.1.9 verifica se e isso mesmo
<Platao> Popenke
<Popenke> 1.1.11
<Popenke> Platao,
<Platao> Popenke onde vc baixou essa versao porque eu so encontro tar.bz2
<Popenke> GetDeb
<Platao> http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc/
<Platao> da uma olhada
<Platao> em LAST
<Platao> pode ser que seja uma versao em desenvolvivmento
<Platao> e o undf pode significar -nao identificado-
<Platao> Popenke faz um teste, remove o pacote deb que baixou e instale a versao do repositorio do natty e teste pra ver se e problema no VLC eu outra coisa
<Popenke> Platao, ok
<Platao> depois no caso vc reinstala novamente
<Platao> para e so nesse arquivo que o vlc esta com problema? ou é em outros tbm?
<Platao> Popenke
<Popenke> Platao, mkv também
<Popenke> foi o que eu testei
<Popenke> mkv e iso
<Platao> estranho porque o vlc roda iso normal...tenta entao a versao do repositorio do natty para testarmos e veja se abre os mesmos arquivos
<sandrossv> Popenke: mplayer arquivo.iso
<Popenke> mplayer tá sem som aqui, hehe
<Platao> sandrossv da uma olhada ai tbm nas respostas antesriores para entender o problema se ajuda alguma coisa
<Platao> mas funcionou?
<Popenke> Platao, e nao suporta o menu
<Popenke> mas rodou o video
<Platao> entao mas isso de nao suportar o menu e outro problema
<Platao> rodou com o mplayer?
<sandrossv> caramba, eu rodo dvd em .iso no mplayer e roda tudo perfeito
<Platao> aqui tbm vai normal tanto no vlc quanto no m plaeyr
<Platao> por isso que aconselho instalar dos repositorios embora o vlc tenha os codecs independentemente do sistema
<Platao> ele ja tem os codecs
<Platao> Galera alguem pode me ajudar em uma duvida na compilação de uma programa?
<Popenke> Platao, agora nao consigo instalar a versão antiga
<Popenke> da erro de pacote por causa do repo
<Popenke> como eu reconfiguro isso, ou corrijo? Platao ?
<Popenke> http://goo.gl/a7Aov
<Popenke> Platao, http://goo.gl/a7Aov
<corvolino> Geowany, :)
<Platao> Popenke estava tomando banhoe na o vi a sua mensagem eehehehe
<Platao> pela sua mensagem vc ainda tem instalado o repositorio do get deb v ate os canais de softwere e veja se esta la marcado o repositorio desmarque e remova via synaptic o seu vlc e instale o vlc do repositoio oficial
 * Patricia ah como é bom acordar
<Platao> esses dias sonhei que estava acordado acordei pra ver e estava dormindo
<Platao> .....
<Patricia> +/-/+/-/+/-/+/-/+/-/+/-/
<peregrinator_six> annakamilla, cade meu bolo...?!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<annakamilla> :D
<Akiyama-san> olá, estou usando o ubuntu 11.04 e toda vez que o ubuntu usa o hd do pc, tanto para leitura quanto pra escrita, o uso da cpu sobe para 100% e faz todo o sistema travar, por exemplo, ao copiar arquivos ou até mesmo fazer uma instalação via apt-get, quando ele começa a usar o hd a cpu aumenta instantaneamente. Usando o "top" (tanto em user como em root) nenhum processo aparece consumindo essa cpu  toda.  Alguém  p
<Akiyama-san> oderia me dar uma ajuda?
<sandrossv> Akiyama-san: vc esta no pc que ta com o problema ?
<Akiyama-san> sim
<sandrossv> qual programa que trava o pc ?
<Akiyama-san> Qualquer um que esteja usando o hd
<Akiyama-san> desde o nautilus até o apt-get
<sandrossv> oO
<sandrossv> então não era pra nem ligar o pc
<sandrossv> Akiyama-san: e se tu tentar mover um arquivo usando o teminal ?
<Akiyama-san> deixa eu ver aqui
<Akiyama-san> bom, mover não dá problema
<sandrossv> e copiar ?
<Akiyama-san> mas copiar a cpu já pula pra 100%
<Akiyama-san> o pc não travou, mas ficou em lentão
<Akiyama-san> bem*
<sandrossv> Akiyama-san: O smart ta ligado na BIOS ?
<sandrossv> Akiyama-san: faz o seguinte
<Akiyama-san> sim
<sandrossv> abre outro terminal
<sandrossv> sudo tail -f /var/log/dmesg.log
<sandrossv> ai no outro to copia um arquivo
<sandrossv> tu*
<sandrossv> ai ve se aparece alguma mensagem no dmesg
<Akiyama-san> beleza
<Akiyama-san> Oo
<Akiyama-san> tail: não foi possível abrir "/var/log/dmesg.log" para leitura: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<sandrossv> hhe
<sandrossv> Akiyama-san: ls /var/log/
<sandrossv> Akiyama-san: tem algum log ai ?
<Akiyama-san> tem vários .log
<sandrossv> Akiyama-san: cola no pastebin
<Akiyama-san> k
<Akiyama-san> http://pastebin.com/78XFNBb9
<sandrossv> sudo tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<Akiyama-san> ok
<Akiyama-san> sandrossv, não aparece nenhuma mensagem
<sandrossv> hmm
<Akiyama-san> =\
<sandrossv> Akiyama-san: tenta sudo tail -f /var/log/dmesg.0
<Akiyama-san> bele
<Akiyama-san> nada tmb
<sandrossv> carai
<sandrossv> mais um
<sandrossv> sudo tail -f /var/log/*
<Akiyama-san> vamos lá
<sandrossv> Akiyama-san: ext3 ou 4 ?
<Akiyama-san> malz, sandrossv
<Akiyama-san> travou tudo aqui
<sandrossv> hehe
<Akiyama-san> x_x
<sandrossv> :/
<Akiyama-san> é ext4
<sandrossv> Akiyama-san: roda um fsck ai
<Akiyama-san> vamos ver
<corvolino> xGrind, :]
<Akiyama-san> eu tenho que fazer por um live cd?
<xGrind> corvolino; eae sumido :D
<Akiyama-san> WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<Akiyama-san> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<sandrossv> Akiyama-san: é bom fazer pelo live
<Akiyama-san> beleza
<sandrossv> pq não tem um everything.log no ubutnu ?
<sandrossv> :/
<corvolino> opa :)
<ZNC> hora hora se não é o corvolino
<ZNC> corvolino, ola :-D
<Wapora> estou com dúvida numa situação: tenho um hd de 500gb com apenas uma partição ntfs onde está instalado o windows XP. gostaria de redimensiona-la para instalar o ubuntu em dual boot, porem, quando tendo abrir o cfdisk, aparece o seguinte erro: FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 1: Partition ends after end-of-disk
<Wapora> alguem sabe como posso reparar esse erro? estou com o live cd do partedmagic
<corvolino> opa ZNC
<Akiyama-san> sandrossv: rodei o fsck
<Akiyama-san> a saida foi  /dev/sda1: 292647/9707520 files (0.6% non-contiguous), 37446135/38815040 blocks
<sandrossv> resolveu ?
<sandrossv> Akiyama-san:
<Akiyama-san> vou ver agora
<Akiyama-san> to no live cd ainda
<sandrossv> ok
<Akiyama-san> So pra constar, esse problema nao acontecia no ubuntu 10.04
<ZNC> corvolino ^^ como esta voce?
<Akiyama-san> sandrossv, agora não tá travando, mas a cpu continua indo para 100%
<sandrossv> hmm
<sandrossv> Akiyama-san: cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<corvolino> ZNC, tudo na paz e contigo?
<Akiyama-san> sandrossv, eu já mexi nisso, antes tava o deadline
<FlavioTrashPunk> deep web. alguem tem site pra eu entrer aqui ver se o TOR ta funcionando
<Akiyama-san> daí eu coloquei o noop
<ZNC> corvolino, tudo belezinha :-D
<Akiyama-san> não mudou muita coisa
<sandrossv> hmm
<Akiyama-san> testei os 3
<corvolino> \o
<sandrossv> FlavioTrashPunk: no proprio site do tor
<sandrossv> FlavioTrashPunk: tem uma parada pra ver se ta funcionando
<FlavioTrashPunk> sandrossv, flw.. vou dar uma sacada aqi. hee
<FlavioTrashPunk> sandrossv, tipo ta rolando.. to navegando com o navegador tor habilitado.... mais queria um site que nao entra na rede normal
<FlavioTrashPunk> sandrossv, vou ver aki.. vlw
<FlavioTrashPunk> sandrossv,  ta rolando huahaua.. no navegador normal.. nao entra aqui.. http://www.dppmfxaacucguzpc.onion/  com o TOR ativado.. ja entra.. q coisa nao.. hehehe
<sandrossv> :)
<sandrossv> Camisetas Básicas
<sandrossv> Oops
<sandrossv> Vou por esse comando numa camiseta   :(){ :|:& };:
<sandrossv> :D
<spiga> galera .. faz um favor para mim
<spiga> vc se acessa esse site www.viacaosaoluiz.com.br
<sandrossv> spiga: sim
<spiga> normal.,.. bunitinho?
<sandrossv> Sim
<spiga> que estranho
<spiga> aki de casa nao ta indo
<sandrossv> hmm
<spiga> deve ser alguma rota do meu ip
<spiga> vou reiniciar
<spiga> o meu modem
<FlavioTrashPunk> spiga, parabens.. ta blz..
<sandrossv> spiga: pera
<sandrossv> spiga: http://17:49 < spiga> o meu modem
<sandrossv> cacete
<sandrossv> http://200.199.218.90
<spiga> nem pelo ip
<sandrossv> hmm
<spiga> eu acesso
<spiga> se ai aparece
<spiga> e aki nao aparece e meu modem
<spiga> deve ser minha rota
<FlavioTrashPunk> spiga, ta rolando compa..,  atualiza seu cache..  segura shift  e clica em atualizar
<spiga> e que eu nao to no na localidade
<spiga> eu to em casa
<spiga> e o server fica 600 metros de casa
<spiga> e tem algunas coisas que eu aki em casa nao ta funcionando direito...
<spiga> por isso acho que o problema e aki emcasa
<spiga> ja volto coisa rapida
<spiga> voltei
<spiga> adoro essa OI
<spiga> sempre que ligo no suporte
<spiga> eles desligam na minha cara
<spiga> bando de fdp.
<ZNC> spiga, liga de outro telefone
<ZNC> finge que quer comprar e lasca aeles quando estiverem na moral
<spiga> huahua
<spiga> lol... vou ligar para consultor da linha da empresa pedir para ele verificar a internet da minha casa
<spiga> vou ser bem FDP tb
<ZNC> =
<ZNC> :=)
<mazoni_> boa tarde a todos
<natty> Olá, boa noite!
<Popenke> natty, boa.
<natty> popenke: blz
<natty> popenke:bah, nem sabe o que aconteceu
<Popenke> natty, diga ai
<natty> popenke: tudo bem com vc?
<Popenke> ShadowBelmolve, vo baixar outra iso e testar... acho que só o dvd player vai ler ela... :(
<Popenke> natty, de boa de boa
<Popenke> natty, e contigo?
<paulo> boa noite
<paulo> alguém ai que me possa ajudar com um problemazito?
<natty> popenke: eu fiz todos os passos direitinho como me indicaram, porem ao iniciar o ubuntu aparece uma mensagem de erro: not suported e a tela fica com duas cores: a cor do lado direito fica roxo e do lado esquerdo fica preto. Tbm aparece em filas passando na tela as cores verdes.
<natty> popenke: eu estou bem.
<natty> popenke: o que será que houve?
<Popenke> paulo, qual o problema?
<Popenke> natty, no idea
<Popenke> natty, instalação nova?
<natty> popenke: ai depois que aparece todoas essas coisas na tela, o ubuntu carrega normal.
<natty> popenke: sim.
<Popenke> natty, qual tua gpu?
<natty> popenke: eu tinha o ubuntu 10.10 instalado um dual boot com o windows 7.
<Popenke> natty, qual tua placa de video?
<natty> popenke:gpu?
<natty> popenke:placa de video é: NVIDIA GEFORCE 6150 SE.
<natty> popenke: agora não sei se ainda tenho dual boot o ubuntu com o windows 7, depois dessa atualização para a versão 11.04
<Popenke> natty, é gpu = placa de video
<Popenke> natty, você instalou o driver proprietário?
<Popenke> natty, você instalou o driver proprietário?
<natty> popenke: não instalei. Eu não tenho os drivers proprietarios.
<natty> popenke: não veio os drivers junto na compra do meu pc.
<natty> popenke: e agora?
<paulo> boa noite
<paulo> tentei instalar o veetle e para além de não ter conseguido agora quando reinicio o computador tenho a mensagem: Could not update ICE authorithy file e não sai dali sem eu carregar no botão, depois não tenho controlo de som na barra de ferramentas. Alguém me pode ajudar?
<Popenke> natty, o drivers proprietários são instalados pelo ubuntu mesmo, o proprio ubuntu baixa da internet
<Popenke> natty, aperta Alt+F2 e digita jockey-gtk e dá enter
<natty> popenke: pronto. apareceu uma janela e agora?
<Popenke> tem algum driver nvidia aparecendo natty ?
<paulo> Já encontrei foruns de pessoal com o mesmo tipo de problema mas até agora não me apareceu nenhuma solução concreta.
<natty> popenke: tem dois: driver de aceleração  de video NVIDIA (versão 173) e outro driver de aceleração de video NVIDIA (versão current) [recomendado] este segundo esta ativado, com uma bolinha verde.
<natty> popenke: o que devo fazer?
<natty> popenke: oi, está ai?
<natty> eu preciso muito de ajuda :(
<MarconM> ZNC: ola
<natty> alguém pode me ajudar?
<MarconM> nao \o/
<natty> popenke: e agora o que eu faço?
<paulo> ninguém ai que me consiga ajudar?
<xGrind> paulo; qual a duvida?
<MarconM> paulo: o que precisa
<MarconM> xGrind: \o
<natty> alguém pode me ajudar? por favor
<xGrind> natty; se disser oq precisa, talvez a gente consiga ajudar.
<paulo> tenho o erro quando inicio a dizer o seguinte: could not update ICE authority file que só fecha quando eu carrego em fechar. depois inicia, mas não tenho controle de volume
<natty>  xGrind: eu atualizei para a versão 11.04 porem, ao iniciar o ubuntu aparece uma mensagem de erro: not suported e a tela fica com duas cores: a cor do lado direito fica roxo e do lado esquerdo fica preto. Tbm aparece em filas passando na tela as cores verdes. é problema com a placa de video?
<natty> xGrind: eu não sei o que deu errado.
<fosknet> natty: isso seria falta de suporte da placa de vídeo
<fosknet> quando inicia o ubuntu, logo abaixo deve aparecer um menu escrito Unity, clica nele e marca como Ubuntu Classic
<natty> fosknet: e como resolvo isso?
<fosknet> bom, tem duas formas.. uma é usando o Ubuntu Classic mesmo, que é tipo o 10.10
<natty> fosknet: acho que não parece isso.
<fosknet> e a outra é forçando a placa a iniciar
<fosknet> ou.. reinstalando ou coisa assim..
<fosknet> mas calma, veja só, vamos primeiro pelo ubuntu classic
<xGrind> eu recomendo xubuntu
<fosknet> quando abre o ubuntu, aparece sua tela de login certo? onde vc clica em seu nome e tudo mais
<natty> fosknet: ok. o ubuntu classic, como devo proceder?
<paulo>  Encontrei isto aqui em foruns parece ser a solução
<paulo> I solved the problem replacing the .ICEauthority in my home with the .ICEauthority version in /var/lib/gdm and changing ownership to the user. Apparently veetle installation had damaged the origin in my home directory
<paulo> só não sei como fazer isto, alguém pode explicar passo por passo?
<natty> fosknet: não aparece a tela de login.
<pereba> pessoal, posso tirar uma dúvida super básica sobre tomada rj45? acho que não teria canal especifico para isso.
<pereba> Eu usei o padrao cat5e T568A em ambas pontas das tomadas rj45, é assim mesmo o correto? pq não funfou
<fosknet> vc tá acessando agora como? do ubuntu?
<natty> fosknet: só aparece as coisas que disse acima. e logo inicia o ubuntu.
<natty> fosknet:  estou usando o ubuntu
<fosknet> ah tah.. entendi.. tipo num aparece aquele logotipo do Ubuntu no meio da tela não né?
<natty> fosknet: nao aparece.
<fosknet> ah, então tudo bem natty, há uma solução pra isso na internet, mas ainda num cheguei a usar não =P tipo usei no 10.10 e funcionou, aki no 11.04 tá na msma até hj rsrs
<fosknet> tõ pensando aqui como posso ti ajudar dessa vez viu.. rsrs
<paulo> alguém sabe?
<fosknet> pois envolve alguns comandos
<natty> fosknet: hum... mas eu preciso resolver isso
<fosknet> paulo: vc consegue acessar a linha de comando?
<paulo> por favor. estou mesmo precisando resolver isto!
<paulo> sim
<fosknet> natty: calma, isso nem é nada demais (eu acho)
<natty> fosknet: não sou boa em comandos. não tem como instalar ou sei lá
<fosknet> paulo: então vc vai fazer o seguinte
<fosknet> natty: tem sim, mas é que é muito mais rápido :P
<natty> fosknet:tomara que não seja nada demais
<natty> fosknet: sim
<paulo> diga
<natty> fosknet: e agora?
<fosknet> paulo: digita aí e aperta:
<fosknet> cd <enter>
<fosknet> isso vai cair no seu diretório /home/usuário
<fosknet> natty: peraí que tô procurando uma solução viável pra vc.. e que de quebra funciona pra mim =P
<natty> fosknet: ok, eu espero.
<paulo> eu digito cd e carrego no enter
<fosknet> isso aí
<fosknet> agora digita:
<fosknet> mv .ICEauthority .ICEauthority-bkp
<paulo> está no mesmo sitio onde estava
<paulo> wwq
<fosknet> wwq é seu usuário?
<paulo> não
<paulo> só que agora estou sem conseguir fazer nada
<paulo> não sei que se passa mas não consigo sair do xchat
<paulo> o meu indicador do rato parece não agir
<paulo> ok
<paulo> já funciona outra vez
<paulo> que raio de coisa
<paulo> estou em paulo@compac2
<paulo> paulo é o nome de usuário e compac2 o nome do computador
<paulo> era isto que se queria?
<paulo> fosknet: está ai?
<fosknet> paulo: que raio mesmo..
<fosknet> rsrs
<paulo> ok e agora?
<fosknet> apertou <enter> nakele último né?
<paulo> sim
<paulo> cd e depois enter
<fosknet> agora faz:
<fosknet> /var/lib/gdm
<fosknet> não é esse não..
<fosknet> faz:
<fosknet> mv .ICEauthority .ICEauthority-bkp
<fosknet> não esquece do <enter>
<paulo> diz
<fosknet> agora vc tem que reiniciar o modo gráfico, encerrar a sessão e entrar novamente que ele recria o arquivo
<paulo> mv: impossível mover ICE permissão negada
<fosknet> calma.. digita um pwd <enter> e me fala oq tah na tela..
<paulo> quando escrevo: "mv .ICEauthority .ICEauthority-bkp" aparece: mv: impossivel mover«.ICEauthority» para «.ICEauthority--bkp»: Permissão negada
<fosknet> pois é.. eu vi, sinal que vc não é o usuário correto ou tem algo usando o .ICEauthority que é essa parte gráfica
<fosknet> me diz o nome do usuário que vc tá acessando e acontece isso
<paulo> só tem um usuário neste computador e sou eu mesmo
<paulo> paulo
<Duka_> Boa noite pessoal.Aguem poderia me ajudar com update?
<fosknet> que está em /home/paulo, certo?
<paulo> creio que sim
<paulo> fiz cd
<paulo> enter
<paulo> e depios é que escrevi aquilo
<Duka_> nao esta atualizando pelo gerenciador nem pelo terminal
<paulo> olha
<fosknet> kra, então vc vai ter que encerrar sua sessão, teclar CTRL+ALT+F1 e seguir alguns passos.. que acredito que vc deva anotar
<paulo> agora escrevi o mesmo mas antes escrevi sudo
<fosknet> ótimo, as vezes dá certo =P
<fosknet> e deu erro?
<paulo> pediu.me a password eu escrevi
<paulo> não deu nada
<paulo> pelo menos que eu visse
<paulo> só mudou de linha
<fosknet>  blz, encerra sua sessão e liga ela d novo pra ver se dá certo
<fosknet> sinal que deu certo
<paulo> ok
<paulo> e agora?
<fosknet> agora vc tem que encerrar sua sessão.. ou reiniciar o computador (assim fica mais fácil) :P
<natty> fosknet: e eu?
<paulo> ok
<paulo> e depois o problema deverá estar resolvido é isso?
<fosknet> exatamente
<paulo> ok
<fosknet> aki
<paulo> vou reiniciar o computador
<paulo> até já
<fosknet> tem uma opção que aparece Ubuntu FailSafe, alguns erros podem ser resolvidos por lá
<fosknet> natty: seu problema é tranquilo.. tem a ver com resolução
<natty> fosknet:e como resolvo isso?
<fosknet> olha, procurei um jeito fácil sabe.. mas vamos editar um arquivo e pronto
<fosknet> aperta aí, ALT+F2 e vê oq aparece
<fosknet> digita nele:
<fosknet> gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<natty> fosknet: eu apertar ALT+F2?
<fosknet> sim.. e digitar:
<fosknet> gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<fosknet> vai pedir a senha, vc digita a senha =P
<Duka_> Boa noite pessoal.Aguem poderia me ajudar com update?
<Duka_> nao esta atualizando pelo gerenciador nem pelo terminal
<fosknet> Duka_: qual erro que aparace?
<Duka_> forknet:qual o site que posso postar mais de 3 linhas?
<natty> fosknet: mas não abre a janela. eu digito a senha e não aparece mais nada depois.
<Duka_> fosknet:qual o site que posso postar mais de 3 linhas?
<Pskol> !paste
<paulo> oi
<paulo> o problema continua
<fosknet> natty: cv deve tá errando o comando.. entre gedit e /etc/default/grub tem um espaço :P
<fosknet> paulo: apareceu a msma coisa?
<paulo> sim
<Duka_> fosknet:http://paste.ubuntu.com/666086/
<fosknet> então abre o terminal lá e digita:
<fosknet> sudo chown login_do_seu_usuario .ICEauthority
<fosknet> não deverá retornar nada
<Duka_> Pskol:para posta imagem qual o link?
<fosknet> Duka_ qual comando vc usou?
<Pskol> tem o imageshack
<natty> fosknet: o icone desse aplicativo é: o desenho de uma caixa com o planeta?
<fosknet> apareceu uma caixinha pra vc digitar?
<Duka_> fosknet:apt-get update
<fosknet> natty: apareceu uma caixinha pra vc digitar?
<paulo> diz que é impossivel aceder ao ICEauthority  ficheiro ou directoria inexistente
<fosknet> paulo: vc colocou o ponto (.) antes do ICEauthority?
<natty> fosknet: apareceu a eu digitei tudo certinho, pediu a senha e depois não aparece mais nada
<paulo> sim
<fosknet> natty: então digita: gksu gedit e tecle enter =)
<fosknet> Duka_: pelo jeito tá atualizando sim, mas alguns repositórios não existem.. vc quer atualizar só os repositórios ou os programas tb?
<paulo> eu escrevi sudo chown paulo.ICEauthority
<natty> fosknet: ok. e agora?
<fosknet> paulo: dá um espaço entre paulo e .ICEauthority
<Duka_> fosknet:tudo, mas nem pelo gerenciador nao atualiza
<Duka_> http://img683.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img683/4640/capturadetelawu.png
<paulo> pois
<fosknet> natty: abriu um editor de texto certo?
<paulo> é assim que dá esse erro
<natty> fosknet: sim
<paulo> se não tiver espasso dá
<fosknet> natty: então clica no botão abrir e do lado esquerdo clica em Sistema de arquivos
<natty> fosknet: ok e agora?
<fosknet> paulo: que coisa louca rsrs isso é bem simples de resolver.. tem algo aí impedindo a resolução
<fosknet> natty: vai na pasta ETC
<fosknet> depois na pasta DEFAULT
<fosknet> e por último, 2 cliques em grub
<natty> fosknet: ok e agora?
<paulo> chow: operando em falta após «paulo.ICEauthority»
<natty> fosknet: pasta Etc e depois?
<fosknet> Duka_ não consegui ver o screen ainda
<fosknet> natty: agora na pasta Default
<fosknet> paulo: faltou um n aí em chown..
<paulo> claro
<paulo> chown: operando em falta após «paulo.ICEauthority»
<natty> fosknet: pasta default e depois?
<fosknet> natty: dois cliques em GRUB
<fosknet> paulo: dá um espaço entre paulo e .ICEauthority
<fosknet> assim não deve aparecer nada na tela
<natty> fosknet: grub e depois?
<fosknet> natty: abriu o arquivo aí certo?
<natty> fosknet: sim
<fosknet> natty: procura essa linha: #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<Duka_> fosknet:o erro que ta no screem é esse http://paste.ubuntu.com/666093/
<fosknet> linha 25 se não me engano
<paulo> assim aparece: "chown: impossivel aceder ao ICEauthority  ficheiro ou directoria inexistente"
<natty> fosknet: ok e agora?
<fosknet> natty: retira o "#" dessa linha
<fosknet> aí ela vai ficar GRUB_GFXMODE etc e tal
<natty> fosknet: ok e agora?
<fosknet> paulo: bom, como não funcionou desse jeito, executa por último esse comando aqui:
<fosknet> sudo cp /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority ~/
<fosknet> natty:salva e fecha o arquivo
<fosknet> natty: salva e fecha o arquivo
<natty> fosknet: ok esta salvo e depois?
<fosknet> Duka_ : aki está mostrando só o nome dos pacotes
<paulo> já fiz
<paulo> e agora?
<Duka_> fosknet:http://paste.ubuntu.com/666094/
<fosknet> Duka_ agora eu consegui entender o erro, vi a screen =P
<fosknet> natty: abra o terminal
<fosknet> paulo: agora vc digita assim:
<fosknet> cd <enter>
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-06
<pauloolhos> coloca ai
<pauloolhos> 192.168.0.4
<pauloolhos> 255 255 255.0
<pauloolhos> 192.168.0.1
<pauloolhos> 192.168.0.1
<morfeu> a onde ?
<pauloolhos> cara
<pauloolhos> voce tem que ter uma maquina virtual XP
<pauloolhos> Se nao vc nao vai saber se deu certo
<pauloolhos> por que vc ja tem internet nesse pc
<morfeu> é mas bloquea varias coisas
<pauloolhos> instala o xp em outta maquina virtual
<pauloolhos> instala
<pauloolhos> o xp
<morfeu> pq poq?
<pauloolhos> em outra maquina
<morfeu> eu ja to rodando no 7
<pauloolhos> ai é maquina fisica
<morfeu> eu nao posso ficar usando muitos so
<pauloolhos> vc tem que instalar pelo menos xp
<morfeu> ai vc quer q eu gerencie a lan na maquina virtual?
<pauloolhos> ou 7
<pauloolhos> nã
<pauloolhos> nao
<pauloolhos> pra vc fazer os testes
<pauloolhos> vc vai precisar de uma maquina virtual
<morfeu> ahh
<morfeu> ok
<pauloolhos> por que vc ja tem internet na maquina fisica
<pauloolhos> nao tem como voce separar
<morfeu> e nao posso testar na fisica ?
<pauloolhos> aqui tenho 10 maquinas virtuais
<morfeu> ou add ip meu no bfw ?
<pauloolhos> precisa nao
<morfeu> o pior q to sem cd do win
<pauloolhos> baixa uma iso ai
<pauloolhos> xp
<pauloolhos> win 7
<pauloolhos> ubuntu
<morfeu> minha net é de 600kbps
<pauloolhos> qualquer um sistema operacional
<pauloolhos> cara
<xGrind> slitaz
<pauloolhos> depois agente se fala
<morfeu> ok pauloolhos
<morfeu> obrigado viu
<pauloolhos> como vc vai testa as configuracoes feita no BFW
<pauloolhos> onde vc ja tem internet
<morfeu> pela fisica nao pode ?
<pauloolhos> ai é difiicil
<pauloolhos> nao
<pauloolhos> porque ja tem internet entrando nela
<pauloolhos> ai nao da
<pauloolhos> volto ja
<morfeu> xGrind
<morfeu> manja de squid ?
<xGrind> nao ;/
<pauloolhos> ola
<morfeu> olá
<pauloolhos> cara
<pauloolhos> vou te passar meu id
<pauloolhos> vc que acessar aqui
<morfeu> s
<morfeu> manda
<morfeu> me tira uma duvida pauloolhos, eu rodando o bfw bem eu posso acessar a net dele de outro pc ne?
<pauloolhos> com certeza essa outra maquina vai ter que carregar um placa virtual
<pauloolhos> pelo fato ser diferente
<pauloolhos> as faixas de ip
<pauloolhos> volto ja
<morfeu> nao tem como eu instalar uma virtual na minha fisica pra nao precisar rodae outro so ?
<Mr-Boss> boa noite :D
<pauloolhos> oi
 * morfeu away.. Inativo por mais de 20 minutos (pager: off)
<morfeu> oi
<pauloolhos> oi
<morfeu> estava vendo tutorial em video
<morfeu> de eltonbahia.com.br
<morfeu> ensina muito bem
<morfeu> o squid ja vem configurado pra blo alguns sites
<morfeu> ai tem como criar regras pra liberar, pauloolhos
<morfeu> sem precisar instalar uma outra maquin virtual
<pauloolhos> instalou ai
<pauloolhos> o tiviewm
<morfeu> nao
<pauloolhos> ai
<morfeu> estava estudando primeiro
<morfeu> alias, estou
<pauloolhos> o squid ja vem nele
<pauloolhos> ai vc ativa
<morfeu> so q so darei continuidade amanha,, pois vou comer uma pizza com a esposa e assistir um filme
<pauloolhos> essa versao nao usa squid
<pauloolhos> usa outro aplicativo lá
<pauloolhos> guard
<Danniel-Lara> boz noite
<Danniel-Lara> boz noite
<pauloolhos> alguma coisa guarda
<morfeu> dasnguard
<morfeu> mas usa squid sim
<pauloolhos> isso
<morfeu> http://www.eltonbahia.com.br/index.php/bfw-3/9-bfw-3-servidor-proxy-squid-liberar-e-bloquear-sites
<Mr-Boss> pauloolhos, consegui resolver
<pauloolhos> O
<pauloolhos> Ai garato
<Mr-Boss> estava dando o boot usando o 'UEFI'
<pauloolhos> Mr
<pauloolhos> hummm
<Mr-Boss> ai quando instalava o ubuntu precisava definir uma partição para da o boot
<Mr-Boss> ai dei um novo boot sem uefi
<Mr-Boss> ai quando instalava o ubuntu precisava definir uma partição chamada EFI
<licensed> eu tenho um netbook com atom e 512mb de ram o ubuntu 12.04 ta meio pesado.. sera que se eu colocar o xubuntu, vou sentir diferenca no desempenho?
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> Ola
<servidor> ola
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<pauloolhos> ta ai
<pauloolhos> Copilei um aplicativo
<pauloolhos> ele esta instalado
<pauloolhos> como faço pra remover?
<dedaum> e ai galera
<dedaum> algm pode me ajudar com uma dúvida?
<dedaum> Como eu instalo o ubuntu em um pc sem drive de cd
<dedaum> ?
<Flamell> Boa noite
<Joshua_MG> bom dia. Algu'em sabe como configurar os acentos para funcionar no terminal (CTRL+ALT+F1) usando o teclado americano?
<teste> hi
<linuxmen> Bom Dia pessoal
<Mebellin> bom dia!
<Rudolf> dia
<linuxmen> Tenho um Dell Optiplex 330 e o som não sai só quando uso o fone, ja olhei no oraculo e nada, help-me
<linuxmen> Tenho um dell optiplex 330 e não sai som
<Rudolf> linuxmen: que pena hein
<linuxmen> Muito
<linuxmen> Alguém pode dar um help
<linuxmen> Estou usando ubuntu 12.04
<Rudolf> linuxmen: ao digitar alsamixer o que tem na coluna Mic ?
<Rudolf> linuxmen: ops
<Rudolf> linuxmen: o que tem de colunas?
<linuxmen> ta 100%
<Rudolf> linuxmen: é, esquece a coluna mic, falei "abrobrinha"
<linuxmen> Rudolf, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/capturadetelade20120806.png/
<linuxmen> Rudolf, sem problemas se funcionar já to feliz
<Rudolf> linuxmen: aperte tab até ficar com a maior quantidade possível de colunas e cola aqui
<linuxmen> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/capturadetelade20120806.png/
<Rudolf> linuxmen: vc está com o headphone conectado?
<linuxmen> Sim
<linuxmen> alias não
<linuxmen> agora não
<Rudolf> linuxmen: sim ou não?
<JBK_> Bom dia galera Open
<linuxmen> Não
<linuxmen> JBK_, Bom Dia
<Pskol> d
<Rudolf> linuxmen: então desligue a coluna (botao m) do headphone e tente ouvir algo
<JBK_> bom dia linuxmen
<Pskol> JBK_: bom dia
<linuxmen> Rudolf, nada
<Rudolf> linuxmen: tente desligar e ligar algumas colunas com o som rodando
<JBK_> bom dia Pskol
<Rudolf> linuxmen: e verifique com a tecla F6 se vc tem mais de algum dispositivo de som
<Rudolf> linuxmen: se tudo falhar, tente executar uma mp3,ogg etc pela linha de comando utilizando o mplayer2, sem gui, utilizando ele normalmente e vendo os logs de reprodução
<linuxmen> Nada
<Rudolf> linuxmen: se vc utilizar mplayer -ao help ele vai te dar os tipos de saida suportada
<Rudolf> linuxmen: nada o que? quando?
<linuxmen> Rudolf, sem som
<Rudolf> linuxmen: f6?
<linuxmen> Rudolf, pela linha de comando tb
<Rudolf> linuxmen: logs?
<linuxmen> padrao e Hda Intel
<Rudolf> o que tem no padrão?
<linuxmen> como assim
<Rudolf> linuxmen:  vc disse que com o F6 tem o HDA Intel e o padrão
<Rudolf> linuxmen: o que tem de colunas no padrão?
<linuxmen> so muda o beep
<Rudolf> só uma coluna?
<Rudolf> mesmo com o tab?
<linuxmen> mesmo
<Rudolf> linuxmen: e está ativado ou desativado?
<linuxmen> desativei ativei e nada
<Rudolf> linuxmen: então parte para o mplayer2 como te falei
<Rudolf> linuxmen: execute um mp3 e pegue os logs e cola num pastebim para que eu possa tentar te ajudar
<linuxmen> Rudolf,
<linuxmen> Rudolf, vou fazer isto
<linuxmen> Rudolf, falamos depois pode ser pois vou estar enrolado um pouco
<Rudolf> linuxmen: sem problemas, estou no trabalho também
<linuxmen> Rudolf, obrigado
<Pskol> JBK_: pega o cafe la
<JBK_> Pskol vamos la ...
<levine> bom dia
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> bom dia a todos
<Rudolf> dia
<kernel> :P
<JBK_> bom dia Rudolf
<JBK_> bom a todos
<pauloolhos> Opa
<pauloolhos> como esta Kernel
<pauloolhos> Rudolf
<TheDoctor> Estou migrando do Windows para o Ubuntu e não estou conseguindo carregar os meus favoritos no Firefox.
<TheDoctor> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<TheDoctor> A versão do Firefox para o GNU/Linux não tem a opções de salvar/restaurar Backup de favoritos.
<TheDoctor> O que faço para resolver isso?
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: recomendo xmarks
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: mas sim, é possível importar favoritos do windows salvando em html
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: durante a exportação
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Ok. Vou tentar salvar em HTML. Mas, e não hora de restaurar? Como faço?
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: import
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: procure pelo arquivo em html
<Rudolf> só isso
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: mas ainda recomendo o xmarks
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: O meu favorito não tem essa opção de importar.
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: O que é o xmarks?
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Um aplicativo?
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: uma extensão do próprio firefox que sincroniza seus bookmarks
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: para importar vc deve abrir o "Exibir todos os favoritos"
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: lá tem backup, exportar, importar
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: Ctrl+Shift+O
<kernel> pauloolhos, bem irmao
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Ele vai ter essas opções depois que eu instalar a extensão? Porque agora não tem essas opções.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: não tem nada a ver com a extensão
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: ctrl+shift+O não aparece nada?
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: qual a sua versão do firefox?
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: É exatamente esse o meu problema: o firefox não tem essas opções de importação/exportação.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: mesmo abrindo o gerenciador de favoritos?
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: qual o seu firefox
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Mesmo assim.
<Rudolf> ??
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: 14.0.1
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: o meu também
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Acho que é a última versão. O sistema foi todo atualizado ontem.
<Rudolf> é a última estável
<Rudolf> mas deveria ter
<Rudolf> Favoritos -> Exibir todos os favoritos -> Importar
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: o que acontece com ctrl+shift+o?
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Ele abre a janela dos favoritos normalmente, mas as opções não estão lá.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: certeza?
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Absoluta.
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Sabe que como usar para reinstalar o firefox?
<TheDoctor> *comando usar
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: comando usar*
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: reinstalar não resolve
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: por favor, tire um print do seu editor de favoritos
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: e cole no imageshak
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Como coloco a img aqui?
<TheDoctor> ah ta.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: aqui não coloca
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: ah ta.
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Um momento.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/140/favoritosn.jpg/
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/9135/capturadetelade20120806.png
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Pois é. O seu tem e o meu, não.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: tente clicar com o botão direito do mouse sobre os favoritos
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Já tentei.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: rm -rf ~/.mozilla (supondo que só tem o firefox para "arrumar")
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Como assim "só o firefox para arrumar"? Pode ter mais coisa bugada?
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: Found it. I reloaded Firefox, go to Show all book marks, click to full screen, cursor to top line and it is there. Try the full screen top of page trick before you reload as I can't remember whether I tried that. Did remember I read about the full screen idea some time back. Good luck!
<Rudolf> que viagem do ubuntoba
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: tente maximizar as janelas
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: estão maximizadas.
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: OOOOOOOOOOHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: vc me mostrou uma minizada
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Que sacanagem da Canonical.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: é problema do ubuntu isso aí
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: não sei o que fizeram
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: como não uso ubuntu, aqui funciona
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Você usar qual distribuição?
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: usa*
<Rudolf> gentoo
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Humm. Ouvi falar.
<TheDoctor> Rudolf:  Blz! Valeu pela ajuda!
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: sempre as ordens
<Joshua_MG> bom dia. Algu'em sabe como configurar os acentos para funcionar no terminal (CTRL+ALT+F1) ?
<Joshua_MG> estou usando teclado americano
<Rudolf> Joshua_MG: configure como us international
<Joshua_MG> Rudolf: sim, mas funciona s'o no X
<Rudolf> Joshua_MG: nao, funciona no console também
<Joshua_MG> eu queria saber como fazer isso no terminal (ctr+alt+f1)
<Rudolf> Joshua_MG: eu entendi na sua primeira pergunta
<Joshua_MG> eu estou no terminal e n~ao est'a funcionando
<Rudolf> Joshua_MG: então seu terminal não tem suporte
<Joshua_MG> mas no terminal rodando no X funciona direito
<Rudolf> Joshua_MG: nao é problema do teclado
<Rudolf> Joshua_MG: uma coisa nao tem nada a ver com a outra
<Joshua_MG> se eu fizer loadkeys pt ele carrega os acentos e tals, mas para o teclado europeu
<Rudolf> Joshua_MG: tente us loadkeys
<Rudolf> hehe
<Rudolf> Joshua_MG: seu sistema está sob codificação ISO-8859-1 ou UTF-8?
<Rudolf> Joshua_MG: isso influencia também
<Joshua_MG> UTF-8
<Rudolf> Joshua_MG: ótimo
<Rudolf> Joshua_MG: quando tenta acentuar o que acontece?
<Joshua_MG> isso: 'e
<Joshua_MG> mas se eu usar a codifica'c~ao do pt europeu (um segundo, vou mudar)
<Rudolf> Joshua_MG: qwerty?
<Joshua_MG> funciona é
<Joshua_MG> qwerty
<Joshua_MG> mas meu teclado nao eh europeu
<Joshua_MG> eh americano
<Rudolf> Joshua_MG: quais as opções que vc tem para us?
<Joshua_MG> no X aparece o us-deadkeys
<Joshua_MG> mas quando tento usa-lo via lodkeys n~ao consigo
<Joshua_MG> sabe como listar as opcoes existentes?
<Rudolf> Joshua_MG: talvez "ls /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty"
<Joshua_MG> eu pensei que fosse ai, mas nao tenho um keymaps dentro do meu /usr/share
<Rudolf> Joshua_MG: find /usr/share |grep keymaps não retorna nada?
<Joshua_MG> nope. apenas algumas coisas ligadas ao qemu e ao virtualbox
<Joshua_MG> acho que nada ligado realmente ao que eu preciso
<Rudolf> credo
<Katador> bom dia
<Katador> no ubuntu 11.10 ali no canal de software, quais sao as fontes padrao?
<YanGM> iô
<YanGM> DavyS: eae \o
<DavyS> YanGM, o/
<YanGM> acabei de chegar da escola :D
<YanGM> DavyS: suas scroll-bars no elementary estão bugadas?
<DavyS> YanGM, não
<YanGM> então vou pentelhar o pessoal do elementary
<YanGM> eu tô com as scrolls do ubuntu 12.04
<DavyS> YanGM, ah, isso é padrão
<YanGM> ?! cadê aquelas que tinha antigamente? mudaram?
<YanGM> nossa eu tô me sentindo um senhor de 470 anos de idade por causa desse "antigamente"
<DavyS> YanGM, se quiser da pra voltar a barra antiga
<YanGM> hmmm
<YanGM> acho que vou deixar quieto então, pensei que era pobreminha
<pauloolhos> Se for alguem conhece ssh reverso
<pauloolhos> Alguem conhe ssh rever
<pauloolhos> reverso
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: o que seria um ssh server reverso?
<pauloolhos> Seria a possibilidade de acessar um servidor atras de um firewall
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: como assim?
<pauloolhos> ok
<pauloolhos> Por exemplo
<pauloolhos> voce sabe o que ssh
<Rudolf> sm
<Rudolf> sim
<Rudolf> eu uso muito nos meus servidores e firewall(es)
<pauloolhos> isso
<Rudolf> só não entendi o seu conceito de reverso
<pauloolhos> So que seu firewall esta ligado direto na internet
<Rudolf> e meus servidores estão atras do firewall
<pauloolhos> por isso voce consegue acessar
<Rudolf> para isso colocamos port forwarding no firewall apontando para eles (dentro das redes)
<pauloolhos> Voce fez um regra no fireall que te redireciona
<pauloolhos> Certinho
<Rudolf> isso
<pauloolhos> O que acontece futuramente vou começar fazer implantações de servidor
<pauloolhos> Com certeza vou encontrar clientes com firewall e NATs
<pauloolhos> Não chegar lá e dizer que tem que ligar pro rapaz do firewall
<pauloolhos> Vim e fazer as regras pra mim
<pauloolhos> quero evitar isso
<Rudolf> sim
<pauloolhos> O reverso é
<pauloolhos> Vou conseguir conectar no meu servidor mesmo atras de Firewall e NATs
<pauloolhos> Sem precisar de regras
<pauloolhos> Quando solicitar a conexão da minha maquina ao servidor
<pauloolhos> o servidor que vaiu fazer a conexao
<pauloolhos> e não eu
<pauloolhos> por isso chama reverso
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: de fora para dentro? é isso?
<pauloolhos> isso
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: existe isso?
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: e como vc vai fazer para ele criar essa conexão sem ter contato com ele?
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: crontab?
<Stylles> galera.. como eu faço pra rodar um script de hora em hora no crontab
<pauloolhos> Nao entendi Rudolf
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: como vai ser feita essa conexão?
<Rudolf> Stylles: 0 * * * *
<pauloolhos> Esse meu servidor
<pauloolhos> Ele so tem que esta na internet
<Rudolf> Stylles: 0 minutos, toda hora, todo dia, toda semana, todo mes
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: e isso existe?
<pauloolhos> Existe
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: cadê?
<pauloolhos> cade o que?
<pauloolhos> por exemplo se eu te passar ai servidorpaulo@zapto.org
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: qual o nome do programa
<pauloolhos> vc consegue acessar aqui
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: que faz esse serviço
<pauloolhos> mas seu eu pegar a minha maquina e colocar ela atras do roteador
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: nome do programa
<pauloolhos> vc nao acessa
<pauloolhos> SSh reverso
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: igual isso aqui?
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: http://rafael.bernard-araujo.com/ssh-reverso.php
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: é isso?
<pauloolhos> ISso
<pauloolhos> Mas estou tentando fazer com no-ip
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: cara, isso é apenas um tunel
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: como vc vai garantir que a porta que vc vai usar está aberta no firewall
<pauloolhos> rum rum
<pauloolhos> Porta alta
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: o que tem porta alta?
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: se o cara usar INPUT POLICY DROP?
<pauloolhos> Cara
<pauloolhos> 97% dos firewall que eu conhece so bloquea
<pauloolhos> Orkut.com
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: sorte sua
<pauloolhos> Facebook.com
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: o firewall das empresas que prestamos suporte bloqueia tudo
<sistematico> heh
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: input/output
<sistematico> Orkut tá falido.
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: e ainda loga remotamente tudo que tenta entrar e tenta sair
<sistematico> Uma pena.
<pauloolhos> cara
<pauloolhos> os que precisar eu faço a regra
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: entendi
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: é só uma fuga
<pauloolhos> so quero evitar do de cabeça
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: mas se a entrada está bloqueada na 22, e aberta na 10.000
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: pq não muda na sshd_config/
<Rudolf> ?
<pauloolhos> com os firewall existentes
<sistematico> Rudolf: ssh/sshd_config ;)
<pauloolhos> ISso que estou pensando aqui
<pauloolhos> Mudar lá  no servidor
<Rudolf> sistematico: /etc/ssh/sshd_config 80
<pauloolhos> vou fazer o teste
<sistematico> Esse 80 é por sua conta.
<sistematico> heh
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<pauloolhos> uma porta alta valida
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Tente a última delas: 65535
<sistematico> heh
<pauloolhos> 9999
<sistematico> 9999 num é porta alta.
<sistematico> "acho" que não.
<pauloolhos> Sistematico
<pauloolhos> Talvez voce pode ajudar
<sistematico> Se eu souber.
<pauloolhos> Estou tentando acessar um servidor
<sistematico> Num sei quase nada.
<pauloolhos> via ssh + noip
<pauloolhos> So que essa maquina esta atras de um firewall NATs
<Rudolf> sistematico: 80
<Rudolf> sistematico: olhos abertos e boca aberta
<pauloolhos> Estou querendo fazer ssh reverso
<Rudolf> heuehiuehieuhieuheiuheiuehiueh
<Rudolf> sistematico: malditos emoticons
<sistematico> ah!
<sistematico> Achei que era a porta 80, hahahhahahahahaa
<Rudolf> sistematico: nao sou tao burro assim
<sistematico> Rudolf: Mas eu acho que dá.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Já tentou? heh
<Rudolf> sistematico: dá, até dá
<Rudolf> sistematico: mas se tiver um apache na mesma maquina, nao vai rolar
<sistematico> Pior que dá.
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: nmap -v -v -O ip_firewall
<sistematico> É.
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: ou nmap -A -T4 ip_firewall
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Tem acesso físico as duas máquinas?
<pauloolhos> sim
<mwallacesd> http://xkcd.com/386/
<mwallacesd> =P
<pauloolhos> Rudolf:
<pauloolhos> Nao entendi
<mwallacesd> Mas estamos ai na atividade
<pauloolhos> hum
<pauloolhos> preciso de um favor seu
<pauloolhos> um help
<mwallacesd> Rudolf, qual seu cliente de IRC?
<mwallacesd> Fala ae pauloolhos
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> Sacancagem, olha isso ai: Cannot join #2600 (You are banned).
<mwallacesd> quem ta no no-ip o firewall ou servidor que esta atras do firewall?
<mwallacesd> Ou os dois???
<mwallacesd> na verdade nunca usei pauloolhos
<mwallacesd> Mas tenta ai
<mwallacesd> http://www.techrepublic.com/article/setting-up-a-reverse-ssh-tunnel/5779944
<mwallacesd> tenho minhas dúvidas com relação ao no IP
<mwallacesd> sistematico, haha era o 2600.net
<mwallacesd> não o da freenode hehe
<mwallacesd> =)  /server 2600
<mwallacesd> Nuss agora estão falando indonesio no canal
<mwallacesd> Bom já me desbaniram, que coisa extranha nunca entedi o porque me baniram da 2600
<BrunoBatista> Qual melhor ferramenta para mysql no ubuntu?
<BrunoBatista> algo parecido com navicat...
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: irssi
<mwallacesd> Quero testar o bichtX, já usou?
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: séculos atras
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: atualmente ele está hardmasked no gentoo por insegurança
<mwallacesd> Caraca...
<mwallacesd> http://tinychat.com/2600
<mwallacesd> É quem vive no modo texto nem vai curtir isso http://tinychat.com/2600
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: pq?
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: não é flash?
<mwallacesd> Cara nem sei, acabei de configurar
<mwallacesd> Entra ai, vamos fazer um teste
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: ocupado
<mwallacesd> Será que quanto mais pessoas estiverem mais lento ele fica
<mwallacesd> ???
<mwallacesd> Hahahah
<mwallacesd> Quem entrou como ddddd???
<Rudolf> not me
<Miqueloti> Boa tarde pessoal, alguem poderia me auxiliar a fazer algo não usual? Preciso configurar um ambiente com tomcat5.5 em uma VM com ubuntu 11.10 (que não possui pacotes para o tomcat5.5).
<Tibas> opa
<Tibas> ubuntueros
<Tibas> há alguem que faz sistemas de informação aqui na PUC?
<pauloolhos> eu nao faço
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs vai fazer um intallfest
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<pauloolhos> Por que tibas
<pauloolhos> esta procurando por alguem
<Tibas> nops
<eloi_carneiro> o cara saiu
<eloi_carneiro> eu ia dar o meu "testemunho" sobre installfest
<eloi_carneiro> foi graças ao um installfest na faculdade que comecei a usar software livre e linux
<eloi_carneiro> é ótimo para ensinar o pessoal e fazer contatos
<eloi_carneiro> :D
<denisbr> e comer pizza no final
<eloi_carneiro> uma coisa que não tinha no meu tempo de faculdade era dojo de programação
<eloi_carneiro> fui participar do primeiro na latinoware... é adrenalina pura
<mwallacesd> http://gizmodo.com/5932207/the-computer-for-the-apollo-program-used-rope-memory-woven-by-little-old-ladies
<pauloolhos> me
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<GTK_Thi2> pessoas, como eu descriptografo uma partição?
<GTK_Thi2> eu fiz uma bobeira de marcar pra criptografar ela na instalação e ja tou com a nova digo a pasta home
<GTK_Thi2> cometi um erro, é a minha pasta home
<GTK_Thi2> é q ja tou usando a nova partição para os  homes e quero deletar a minha pasta da /,, só q ta criptografada
<pauloolho> nick pauloolhos
<pauloolho> Ja tentou utilizar Utilizario de Discos
<GTK_Thi2> eu tenho a senha da pasta
<pauloolho> Desculpe
<pauloolho> Pensei que voce queria excluir a particao
<MrBoss> boa noite
<MrBoss> pauloolho, ta 100% aqui :D
<GTK_Thi2> eu quero deletar a minha pasta home antiga
<MrBoss> demorou mas consegui
<pauloolho> Boa Noite MrBoss:
<pauloolho> faz parte
<pauloolho> Vai aprendendo aos poquinhos mesmo
<pauloolho> daqui uns dias ja esta fera ferida
<MrBoss> tb resolvi a questão da prioridade do boot na bios
<MrBoss> no setup da placa mãe
<MrBoss> pauloolho, o drive da nvivia funciona bem no linux?
<pauloolho> MrBoss
<GTK_Thi2> mas como eu posso revelar os dados da partição  pelo live cd?
<pauloolho> Se voce for na site oficial da nvidia
<MrBoss> GTK_Thi2, abre sua pasta pessoal
<pauloolho> Tem os drivets pra linux
<pauloolho> Certinho do fabricante
<pauloolho> drivers
<GTK_Thi2> o q eu faço depois?
<GTK_Thi2> eu tou pelo live cd
<MrBoss> GTK_Thi2, em cima na esquerda não tem "Dispositivos" ?
<MrBoss> pauloolho, com o alt+f2 como eu killo todos os processos rodando em modo gráfico?
<MrBoss> gdm stop ?
<pauloolho> Se eu entendi
<pauloolho> Voce esta querendo matar o processo pelo alt + f2
<pauloolho> oi
<pauloolho> volto ja
<MrBoss> tudo ok :D
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-07
<morfeu> boa noite.
 * morfeu away.. Inativo por mais de 20 minutos (pager: off)
<gui_> hi
<gui_> alguem ae
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> boa noite
<paladinn> oi
<YanGM> oi
 * host away.. Inativo por mais de 20 minutos (pager: off)
<host> boa pauloolhos
<YanGM> DavyS: o/
<YanGM> pauloolhos: o/
<DavyS> YanGM, oi
<YanGM> DavyS: bateu uma vontade de jogar TS3... que tipo de heresia devo cometer? Wine, VirtualBox ou dualboot?
<DavyS> YanGM, tenta primeiro com o wine, se não der certo então a usa dualboot :/
<YanGM> DavyS: vou tentar o playonlinux, geral anda falando bem dele
<DavyS> sim
<YanGM> ele humaniza o wine
<pauloolhos> oi
<YanGM> oi
<YanGM> pauloolhos: conhece um cliente de IRC que se integre bem ao ubuntu e que seja bonito?
<paladinn> bonito ?
<paladinn> tipo rosa e o hello kitty de bg ?
<YanGM> nope
<YanGM> um que não seja marron ubuntu 8.04
<YanGM> paladinn: já viu o elementary os?
<paladinn> nem
<paladinn> vc ker firulas ?
<xGrind> YanGM, q versão do ubuntu vc usa filho?
<xGrind> ubuntu marrom é antigo hein kk
<YanGM> 12.04 :)
<YanGM> eu sou jovem mas tenho cultura hehehe
<xGrind> YanGM, vc gosta de beleza? Ja viu o Pear OS?
<xGrind> Ubuntu com estilo de Mac. e Cliente pra IRC? xChat
<YanGM> xGrind: na verdade estou usando Elementary OS
<xGrind> não achei muita graça nele. falaram q é bonito, q parece o Mac. achei normal
<YanGM> eu tô usando a 0.2 do luna
<YanGM> ele tem um visual parecido mas é mais simples e mais fluído
<YanGM> e ainda nem terminaram o OS
<YanGM> mais esse pear copia na caruda também heim
<xGrind> eu gosto de xfce.
<YanGM> o xchat é dos mesmos devs do xfce?
<Rudolf> biute
<pauloolhos> morfeu
<pauloolhos> consegui entrar nao
<xGrind> YanGM, nada ver xchat com xfce
<YanGM> é que eu já associo... gparted > feito para gnome, konsole > kde, e talz
<xGrind> se fosse assim eu seria feito pelo xfce
<xGrind> xD
<xGrind> meu nick
<Rudolf> YanGM: too bad association
<YanGM> kkkkk
<YanGM> quando vc falou que gostava de xfce eu já associei
<YanGM> kkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> xGrind: http://apostiladeconcurso.net.br/
<paladinn> Para Instalar a Loja Primeiro de Permicao 777 nos arquivos em config/.
<paladinn> KKkkk
<paladinn> sql injection in action 3 2 1 zuera...
<xGrind> Rudolf, q bagaça e' isso? kk
<Rudolf> xGrind: alguma gambiarra
<Rudolf> xGrind: tava procurando um livro no buscape
<Rudolf> xGrind: caiu nessa zica aí
<paladinn> pensei q fosse um portal de aposital de concurso publica atual
<host> Rudolf q livro?
<Rudolf> host: Estratégia Competitiva, Michael Porter
<Rudolf> host: que bom que vc está away
<host> Rudolf: http://custosgerenciais.com.br/arquivos/19.pdf
 * host voltou.. Inativo por mais de 20 minutos (tempo: 57m e 16s em away)
<host> desculpe.
<Rudolf> host: o que é esse link?
<Rudolf> host: capítulo 19 do link?
<Rudolf> ops do livro?
<host> Rudolf: Estratégia Competitiva, Michael Porter
<Rudolf> host: vou comprar o livro
<host> Rudolf este livro tem qtas paginas ?
<Rudolf> host: 548
<YanGM> vou indo gente
<YanGM> tenho aula amanhã
<YanGM> flw
<YanGM> DavyS: flw
<host> YanGM boa noite
<DavyS> t+
<YanGM> pauloolhos: flw
<YanGM> host: flw
<pauloolhos> falow Yan
<pauloolhos> faloww
<pauloolhos> pra todos
<pauloolhos> boa semana
<host> bom dia
<mateus_> estou com um problema, até ontem o ubuntu estava usando o unity, só foi reiniciar hj que ele começou a usar o modo clássico
<mateus_> como faço para voltar para o unity?
<mateus_> alguém on?
<mateus_> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<imp3r4t0r> Bom dia.
<Fisico> Rudolf:  ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: dia
<Fisico> Rudolf:  dia
<Fisico> cara, o meu orientador pediu para eu tirar a minha assinatura
<Fisico> da carta
<Fisico> mas eu fiz outra aqui
<Fisico> e já entreguei
<Fisico> apenas pedindo uma correção de provas novamente
<Rudolf> Fisico: heuheiuehiuehieuhieuh
<Rudolf> Fisico: começou o jogo de poder
<Fisico> a reunião será amanha Rudolf
<Fisico> Rudolf:  como configuro a wireless, aqui é ip fixo, depois de ifconfig eu faço o q?
<Rudolf> Fisico: primeiro o iwconfig, ifconfig, route add default gw e por ultimo /etc/resolv.conf
<Fisico> agora eu to pela wireless, mas sempre num conecta
<Fisico> então eu faço agora iwconfig?
<Fisico> diz no wireless extensions
<Rudolf> Fisico: já descobriu que sua placa de rede wireless não está instalada
<Fisico> ixi
<Fisico> mas pq agora estou usando a wireles....está funcionando...
<Fisico> estranho
<Fisico> Rudolf:  o driver da wireless está no driver do chipset?
<Rudolf> Fisico: cuma?
<Rudolf> Fisico: cola seu iwconfig e seu ifconfig em algum pastebin da vida
<Fisico> Rudolf:  eu to pela wireless agora
<Fisico> as vezes conecta as vezes nao
<Fisico> no debian semre conectava, no mint as vezes
<Fisico> http://www.if.ufrgs.br/mpef/mef008/mef008_02/moacir/forcagravitacional.htmcabral@cabral ~ $ iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"DF"             Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Access Point: 00:24:01:CC:F1:80              Bit Rate=72.2 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:of
<Fisico> ixi pera ai
<Fisico> Rudolf:  http://pastebin.com/j9HRBu8u
<Rudolf> Fisico: duh!
<Fisico> ?
<Rudolf> Fisico: o comando iwconfig verifica todos os dispositivos de rede
<Rudolf> 09:15 < Fisico> diz no wireless extensions
<Rudolf> Fisico: para lo e eth0, o que é comum já que não são dispositivos wireless
<Rudolf> Fisico: então ok, sua placa está instalada
<Rudolf> Fisico: e conectada ao DF
<Fisico> hum
<Rudolf> Fisico: e tambem, está com ip já
<Rudolf> Fisico: pelo visto tudo certinho, já que vc está até acessando aqui
<Rudolf> Fisico: qual a dificuldade que encontrou?
<Fisico> sim, mas no caso é q algumas vezes eu conecto ou tras vezes  não conecta Rudolf
<Fisico> hj pela manha eu fiquei ligando e desligando wireless até conectar
<Rudolf> Fisico: dae só uma analise nos logs para dizer pq
<Fisico> as vezes conecta outras vezes não
<Fisico> na maioria das vezes não
<Fisico> ;/
<Fisico> q q c me manda fazer?
<slinkyz> e ai, rapazeada
<Rudolf> Fisico: logs
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas pode ser puramente versão de driver/software
<Rudolf> Fisico: isso é bem chato de descobrir
<Rudolf> Fisico: ou mesmo interferência
<Fisico> q dureza Rudolf
<Fisico|2> novamente o mint travou a kde
<Fisico|2> Rudolf:
<Fisico|2> gosto muito do ambiente, dos gráficos
<Fisico|2> mas trava
<Rudolf> por isso prefiro fluxbox
<Rudolf> não tem nada para travar
<Rudolf> no kde, deus sabe o que travou
<Rudolf> tá atualizado?
<Fisico|2> tá
<Fisico|2> mint 13, atualizado
<Fisico|2> o debian nunca trava
<Rudolf> então procura report
<Fisico|2> onde?
<Rudolf> Fisico|2: site do mint, forum, comunidade
<Fisico|2> ah sim
<Rudolf> Fisico|2: o melhor a fazer é sempre estar junto a comunidade da sua distro
<Fisico|2> verdad
<levine> bom dia
<luck> Bom dia
<luck> o rc.local não funciona???
<luck> Help rc.local no ubuntu 12.04 não funciona
<Luck> Alguem sabe pq o rc.local no ubuntu 12.04 não funciona???
<Rudolf> Luck: não funciona, ou você não conseguiu fazer funcionar?
<sistematico> hahahaha
<sistematico> Luck: Cola ele em paste.ubuntu.com
<sistematico> Luck: Nós temos uma vasta equipe de profissionais que vai analisar.
<Luck> Rudolf: escrevo o comando salvo reinicio e nada acontece!!!!
<Rudolf> Luck: tem certeza que ele está apto a rodar no boot?
<Luck> sistematico: estou querendo que altere o ip da maquina digito no rc.local ifconfig eth0 XXX.XXX.X.X
<sistematico> Rudolf: O rc.local não é pra isso.
<Rudolf> Luck: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9853/how-can-i-make-rc-local-run-on-startup
<Luck> sistematico: e o ip não altera
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieuheiuheiuheiueh
<Luck> sistematico: assim como a rota
<sistematico> Luck: O rc.local não é pra isso.
<Luck> sistematico: para q então???
<Rudolf> sistematico: pra mim rc.local == gambiarra
<sistematico> Luck: /etc/network/interfaces que é
<sistematico> Luck: Entendeu?
<Luck> sistematico: pois e tb não rola esta foi minha primeira tentativa
<sistematico> Luck: A sua primeira tantativa foi certa, a segunda foi errada.
<Luck> sistematico: tentei deixar a maquina com ip fixo
<sistematico> Luck: Cole os arquivos em http://paste.ubuntu.com e eu vou tentar te ajudar.
<Luck> sistematico: OK
<sistematico> Luck: O arquivo interfaces em especial.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Existe um programa em GTK pra gravar audio?
<sistematico> Rudolf: Sem ser o Audacity, Jokosher e aqueles multi-tracks.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Algo simples.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Conhece?
<Rudolf> sistematico: não conheço cara
<Luck> sistematico: pega http://paste.ubuntu.com/1134282/
<sistematico> network 192.168.1.1 acho que tá errado.
<sistematico> Eu num sei direito o que deve ser colocado aí, mas eu acho que é 192.168.1.0, o Rudolf deve saber.
<sistematico> Luck: Agora cole o resultado desse comando: sudo ifconfig
<sistematico> Luck: Depois: sudo ifconfig -a
<sistematico> Luck: E depois: sudo cat /etc/resolv.conf
<sistematico> Luck: Certo?
<Luck> sistematico: ok mas sou slow
<sistematico> Luck: Não tem pressa.
<sistematico> Ficarei aqui até as 22:00.
<sistematico> heh
<Rudolf> sistematico: oia, network provavelmente seja 192.168.1.0 ou 192.168.1.0/24
<sistematico> Sempre desconfiei.
<Luck> Rudolf: network não tem que ser o ip do servidor de internet
<Rudolf> Luck: não, network é a rede
<Luck> Rudolf: toda???
<Rudolf> Luck: "servidor" é o gateway
<Rudolf> Luck: sim, por isso o /24
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> é só o 0
<Rudolf> Luck: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<sistematico> O Arnaldo Cesar Coelho já disse, a regra é clara.
<Rudolf> vc precisa colocar o netmask e a rede
<Rudolf> o netmask é 255.255.255.0 (/24)
<Rudolf> like that
<Rudolf> iface eth0 inet static
<Rudolf> address 192.168.1.5
<Rudolf> netmask 255.255.255.0
<Rudolf> gateway 192.168.1.254
<sistematico> Luck: E faça um favor, apague as configurações de IP que você colocou no rc.local.
<Rudolf> dns-nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<sistematico> Luck: É gambiarra extrema colocar ip de rede no rc.local.
<Luck> sistematico: ok apagado
<Luck> sistematico: não e gambiarra e RTE !!!
<Luck> sistematico: Reparo Tecnico de Emergencia
<sistematico> Isso me lembrou do POG.
<sistematico> Programação Orientada a Gambiarras.
<sistematico> Usava-se muito isso na minha época.
<sistematico> Vou nessa.
<sistematico> Um abraço pra todos, mais tarde eu volto.
<gobbi> Bom dia, alguém pode me auxiliar a configurar uma laserjet 1005 que está em rede, para imprimir  aqui no meu ubuntu?
<gobbi> já instalei mas não imprime, fica aparecendo documento de nível inferior remoto no entanto nos logs do ubuntu aparece que foi impresso com sucesso
<kernel> Rudolf, qual bom programa para gravar cds?
<Danniel-Lara> kernel : pode usar o braseiro , tem o K3B
<kernel> humm
<mateus_> alguém pode me ajudar? até hj eu tava usando a interface unity normalmente, quando iniciei o sistema hj apareceu que meu hardware não suportava o unity e agora está no ubuntu clássico, não importa o que eu faça ele não volta.
<kernel> Danniel-Lara, k3b roda em outros ambientes graficos ou so no kde?
<Danniel-Lara> kernel ele roda em outro ambiente
<kernel> massa
<kernel> chegar em casa vou testa-lo
<kernel> quero um leve que rode no meu archlinux legal
<kernel> mais eu vou fazer umas pesquisas
<kernel> mais valeu pela a informação Danniel-Lara :)
<Danniel-Lara> kernel : tranquilo
<ifconfig> !ping
<Fisico> Rudolf:  hj a tarde retornarei para RP na mesma viagem miseráve...
<mateus_> alguém pode me ajudar? até hj eu tava usando a interface unity normalmente, quando iniciei o sistema hj apareceu que meu hardware não suportava o unity e agora está no ubuntu clássico, não importa o que eu faça ele não volta.
<Rudolf> mateus_: tem no google a resposta para seu problema, pq essa é um dos maiores problemas do unbuntunity
<mateus_> Rudolf mas ai que tá, eu fui em tudo que é site, mas nenhum tinha a solução
<Rudolf> mateus_: então reinstala
<Rudolf> mateus_: se não existe solução
<mateus_> hmm
<Rudolf> mateus_: dizem que "rm -rf ~/.*" resolve
<Rudolf> mateus_: mas vc perde todas as configurações do seu usuário
<mateus_> hmm
<Fisico> Rudolf:  realmente trava-se tudo aqui nesse linx mint
<Fisico> o dueza
<Rudolf> Fisico: como vc destrava?
<Fisico> agora destravou sozinho, mas normalmente é reiniciando o kde, control+alt+backspace
<Fisico> +paciencia
<Rudolf> ummm
<Rudolf> Fisico: não sei como vc tem paciência
<Rudolf> Fisico: encontrou algo no /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Fisico> num procurei
<Fisico> vou ver
<Fisico> nada de estranho viu Rudolf
<nerio> oi
<denisbr> nerio Oi
<Rudolf> nerio: dae!
<kernel> Rudolf, sabe mexer no brasero?
<Rudolf> kernel: credo
<kernel> :/
<Rudolf> kernel: eu uso cdrecord
<xuxuco> com borboletas
<xuxuco> no jardim
<xuxuco> e agora vc volta
<xuxuco> e balança oq sentia por outro alguem
<xuxuco> nao sei dizer oq mudouuuuuuuu
<xuxuco> mais nada esta igual
<Celso> 0-0
<Celso> canal romantico
<Rudolf> Celso: gay, vc quer dizer
<xuxuco> www.radio69.tk
<Celso> Rudolf: me segurei pra nao falar,mas voce falou
<Celso> hahahahaa
<xuxuco> a radio do seu coração
<Celso> esse 69 tb. complica
<xuxuco> Celso
<xuxuco> http://radio69.servemp3.com:9025/listen.pls
<xuxuco> ouve ai
<Celso> bacana
<Celso> xuxuco: montou essa radio online
<xuxuco> Celso
<xuxuco> s
<Celso> fiz isso uns anos atras
<xuxuco> rs
<Celso> mas comia muito banda
<xuxuco> to rodando
<xuxuco> shoutcast server
<xuxuco> em ubuntu
<Celso> sim
<xuxuco> bom mesmo
<xuxuco> é icecast
<Celso> na epoca fiz no slackware
<xuxuco> Celso com shout?
<xuxuco> ou icecast?
<Celso> icecast
<xuxuco> icecast
<xuxuco> é bem melhor
<xuxuco> quase nao tem atraso
<Celso> sim
<xuxuco> no audio
<xuxuco> kkkk
<xuxuco> eu to usando shoutcast
<xGrind> xuxuco, eae coisa meiga da freenode
<xuxuco> antes rodei icecast
<Celso> xuxuco que fala entre uma musica e outra?
<xGrind> entao aquele bot desgraçado q ficava fazendo spm no pvt pra radio é seu xuxuco ? ¬¬
<xuxuco> Celso como assim?
<xuxuco> xGrind era
<xuxuco> kkk
<Celso> ouvi uma voz meio rouca
<Celso> tipo pato
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> era eu
<xuxuco> kkkkkkk
<Celso> o loco
<Celso> kakakakaka
<xGrind> xuxuco, tem como ouvir no radiotray nao? :D
<xuxuco> rs
<sistematico> Putz..
<xuxuco> xGrind sei la
<xuxuco> kkk
<xuxuco> mete no vlc
<xuxuco> http://radio69.servemp3.com:9025/listen.pls
<denisbr> Gooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllll
<xuxuco> apt-get install vlc
<xuxuco> e venca
<Celso> tem que ser uma voz igual a minha. "Voz de apresentador de programa fm stereo
<Celso> 0-0
<xuxuco> kkkkk
<xuxuco> rs
<xuxuco> Celso eu rodo essa radio de zoa
<xuxuco> mais passa tempo
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Celso> sim
<xGrind> adicionei aki, vamos ver se vai tocar
<Celso> passa mesmo
<Celso> apesar de gostar de sertanejo
<xuxuco> no vlc
<xuxuco> roda suave
<xuxuco> rs
<xuxuco> e no xmms
<xuxuco> mais acho que nem tem mais xmms pra linux
<xuxuco> kk
<xuxuco> sei la
<Celso> audaious ta indo bem
<xuxuco> rs
<xuxuco> vlc é suave
<xuxuco> de ir
<xGrind> gostei da musica :D
<xuxuco> xGrind
<xuxuco> qal musica?
<xGrind> raimundos
<Celso> CPM22
<xGrind> rodou \o
<xGrind> cpm22
<xGrind> mas no radiotray fica com o audio ruim. qualidade baixa
<xuxuco> pow
<xuxuco> xGrind
<xuxuco> ta em 64 bit
<xuxuco> stereo
<Celso> aqui ta indo bem
<Celso> nao pipoca o som
<xGrind> vo ver no vlc agora
<xGrind> demora pra carregar. ate carregar, acabou a musica kk
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> mesma coisa. é a musica q ta com audio baixo mesmo
<xuxuco> xGrind sua net é de qanto?
<xGrind> 5mb
<xuxuco> o.O
<xuxuco> era pra ta abrindo
<xuxuco> rapidao
<xuxuco> k
<xGrind> to instalando o ubuntu server no virtualbox. vai ver é isso
<xGrind> ta baixando algumas coisas
<Celso> aqui tb. é 5mb
<xuxuco> rs
<xuxuco> deve ser
<xuxuco> no vlc
<xuxuco> e outros players
<xuxuco> roda filé
<xuxuco> http://www.livetim.com.br/Ofertas
<xuxuco> ja viram isso?
<xuxuco>     Download 35 MEGA
<xuxuco>     Upload 20 MEGA
<xuxuco> r$89, 90 por mês
<xuxuco> upload fortão
<Celso> barato
<xuxuco> s
<xuxuco> axei tb
<xuxuco> pela velocidade down e upload
<xuxuco> pena q vai demorar a lot
<xGrind> xuxuco, vc ta usando programa, ou teve q configurar tudo manualmente essa radio?
<xuxuco> xGrind
<xuxuco> rodei o server em 1 vps
<xuxuco> eo stream faço do windows pelo sam
<xGrind> xuxuco, tb to baixando filme. deve ser por isso q demora pra carregar ne?
<xuxuco> s
<xuxuco> http://esportes.terra.com.br/jogos-olimpicos/londres-2012/ao-vivo/1936/
<xuxuco> imagem top
<sistematico> xuxuco: Pede usuário e senha.
<xuxuco> http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/noticia/2012/08/policia-faz-operacao-contra-grupo-que-vendia-suplemento-alimentar-no-rio.html
<moskvat> globo notícias?
<vitorlobo> a
<vitorlobo> depois q gordim bateu as botas
<vitorlobo> isso aqui só vem decaindo
<vitorlobo> q tenso
<Celsinho> :@
<Celsinho> vitorlobo, \o/
<vitorlobo> eu lembro de vc de n sei da onde
<vitorlobo> de onde é?
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhaa
<Celsinho> daquiii ! :)~
<vitorlobo> penso q te ajudei a ser um novo convertido
<vitorlobo> evangelhizei o linux
<vitorlobo> para tua pessoa
<vitorlobo> certamente
<vitorlobo> o.o
<vitorlobo> né?
<kayo> q delicado
<kayo> essa alegacao
<kayo> 'depois q o cara bateu as botas'
<kayo> hehehe
<Celsinho> hehe
<Celsinho> vooou saiiir, deeepoiiis voltooo !
<vitorlobo> kayo, a morte por sí só é indelicada
<vitorlobo> hehe
<alexandre> por favor, sou iniciante no UBUNTU, e não estou conseguindo configurar minha rede doméstica.
<alexandre> tenho pc's com outras distribuições.
<alexandre> alguém pode me ajudar?
<sas> To com um bug no Virtual box no ubuntu 12.04 ... quando se usa a rede virtual do Virtual box ... não consigo desligar o sistema,
<sas> fica unregistred virtualnet na tela...
<sas> só desliga no dedão...
<sas> como brigde e nat é tranquilo
<sas> alguem já passou por esse bug ?
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-08
<Fisico> falando em bug, o linux mint sempre trava a kde e num sei pq...
<Mad_Scientist> Estou usando Ubuntu, alguém sabe dizer se dá para compartilhar uma impressora podendo ela ser reconhecida por um iPad?
<nerio> hi
<lord_titanium> :D
<zanin> pessoal, alguem ai sabe como q faz para desinstalar o agent do zabbix quando se instalada compilando?
<YanGM> zanin: só sei que tem que dar um comando no terminal
<zanin> YanGM: ehauehuaeuah será? rssss
<YanGM> zanin: sérião, e ele começa com sudo também
<zanin> YanGM: e se vc tiver como root já? AHuahuah
<YanGM> eu uso sudo su pra chegar no root
<YanGM> ráa
<YanGM> aushausha
<zanin> ai vc nao precisa do sudo rssss
<YanGM> só setando senha no root antes
<zanin> mas sério.. esse agent do Zabbix nao tem opção de remover
<YanGM> e pra setar ela você usa o sudo
<YanGM> talvez isso sea útil
<YanGM> !paste Pelo terminal apt-get remove ,mais fácil q isso fica ativa a tabulação para o usario root so loga como root "sudo -i" e edita o .bashrc na home do root ,descomenta as linhas lá onde diz uma coisa de tab esta nas ultimas linha do arquivo .bashrc.
<YanGM> Ai fica fácil so fica apertando TAB pra completa os comandos.
<YanGM> fail no comando
<YanGM> zanin: pode ser que você precise digitar sua senha na hora que você der um comando com sudo
<zanin> pessoal, alguem ai sabe como q faz para desinstalar o agent do zabbix quando se instalada compilando?
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> Boa Noite
<pauloolhos> A todos
<zanin> boas
<YanGM> tenta dar sudo apt-get remove --purge nome do pacote
<zanin> YanGM: ele não foi instalado via pacote.. foi compilado..
<zanin> YanGM: tipo, manja quando vc tem q dar um ./configure depois um make depois make install ??
<YanGM> já tentou com o nome de pacote padrão?
<pauloolhos> dependene
<pauloolhos> make uninstall
<YanGM> pode ter um comando mais sofisticado, mas já tentou remover os arquivos no braço?
<pauloolhos> Daniel
<pauloolhos> Qual aquele comando pra remover
<pauloolhos> arquivo copilado
<pauloolhos> zanin esta precisando
<Danniel-Lara> make clean ?
<zanin> YanGM: foi o que fiz.. rsss
<pauloolhos> zanin
<zanin> Danniel-Lara: make clean nao rolou.. mas eu dei um find e apaguei tudo na mao.. acho q rolou
<YanGM> zanin: dá um autoremove caso ele saiba limpar o possível resto
<zanin> pauloolhos: acho q rolou apagar na mão.. vamo ver se não vou ter surpresas
<YanGM> zanin: apenas completando apt-get autoremove
<zanin> YanGM: rsss valeu ai pela atenção.. mas não foi instalado como pacote.. foi compilado :) mas acho q já resolveu :) Valeu ae
<pauloolhos> quando voce da o comanfdo make clean
<pauloolhos> apareceu pra vc remover na mao
<YanGM> zanin: é que as vezes o apt-get tira as coisas corruptas
<zanin> YanGM: Sim, esse comando autoremove apaga os pacotes que não são mais usados.. Mas só pacotes...
<zanin> pauloolhos: O make clean nao fez nada :( Mas já rolou aqui.. valeu
<YanGM> zanin: dá o velho reboot e certifique-se de que nenhum gatinho foi ferido
<zanin> YanGM: Fiz isso e já verifiquei nos logs tbm.. deu nada nao.. :D
<YanGM> então de boa, mas se tiver com a consiência pesada dá uma olhada no arquivo de instalação pelo editor de texto
<Mauricio0014> boa noite galera
<Rudolf> Mauricio0014: noite
<YanGM> Mauricio0014: gud naiguit
<Mauricio0014> aee eu tentei solicitar o CD do Ubuntu mas não encontrei como
<Mauricio0014> someone help?
<Mauricio0014> xD
<YanGM> eles não dão mais CD desde a época em que meu bigode não era um problema
<YanGM> hoje eu faço a barba da cara inteira
<Mauricio0014> kkkkkk
<Mauricio0014> ok então
<Mauricio0014> o jeito é baixar
<Mauricio0014> vlw aee
<nerio> Hi
<YanGM> faz um live usb ai
<vitorlobo> fala ae pau nos olhos
 * vitorlobo rindo
<YanGM> é uma mão na roda
<nerio> Finished restoring the car I got the other month
<vitorlobo> Mauricio0014,  ajudarei a ti A moment
<vitorlobo> ^^
<Mauricio0014> pode cre
<pauloolhos> fala vitor
<Mauricio0014> fala aee <vitorlobo>
<vitorlobo> Mauricio0014, ah.... hj ..de graça..nem injeção na testa mais
<Mauricio0014> shuahsua
<Mauricio0014> nem o rango no meu trampo é de graça mais cara
<Mauricio0014> ta foda
<Mauricio0014> mas vou seguir o q o companheiro falou
<Mauricio0014> vou rodar ele no pen drive mesmo
<Mauricio0014> =]
<vitorlobo> han
<vitorlobo> to rodando sem unity feliz da vida
<vitorlobo> aquele trambolho me dava dores de cabeça
<Mauricio0014> =D
<Mauricio0014> pode cre
<Mauricio0014> mas aee galera aleu pelas dicas
<vitorlobo> a primeira dor de cabeça q o ubuntu me der
<vitorlobo> volto pro meu debian
<vitorlobo> nem q seja crunchbang
<vitorlobo> :S
<antuirno_> dor de cabeça com linux sempre haverá
<vitorlobo> antuirno_, antes dor de cabeça do que amnesia
<vitorlobo> pq muita gente tem amnesia com o windows
<antuirno_> hahaha... hoje mesmo com o último update do kernel, minha placa ATI deu problema
<vitorlobo> por isso eu n me apresso em atualizar o kernel...sem antes ser bem testado
<vitorlobo> muito previsivel q dará problema
<antuirno_> mas, foi o disponibilizado pela canonical
<antuirno_> enfim, deu trabalho mas consegui restaurar o driver
<Celso> bom dia
<luck> !ping
<Rudolf> !pong
<vitorlobo> é olimpiada
<vitorlobo> joguem a vontade
<luck> London 2012
<Celso> alguem conhece alguem programa pra controle de clinica medica?
<Celso> cadastro de pacientes , agendamento de consultas ,etc...
<Celso> encontrei um programa
<vitorlobo> Celso: tem uma da gnome mas n sei se presta e esqueci o nome
<vitorlobo> o.o
<Katador> bom dia
<Katador> estive lendo alguma coisa sobre sistema operacional 32 ou 64 bits, no caso do windows, falam que o win 7 32, s'reconhece 3Gb de RAM... isso ocorre com o ubuntu tbm?
<Katador> só reconhece*
<alvaro> no ubuntu existe o PAE, que faz com que ele reconheça mais memoria RAM
<Rudolf> é
<Rudolf> PAE te faz suportar até 64g
<Rudolf> mas usar 32-bits atualmente é fuleeero
<Rudolf> só em casos muito específicos
<freedom_linux> alguém aqui ja usou o mod_proxy do apache?
<sas20> é tranquilo, to usando 8GB aqui... precisa fazer nada..
<alvaro> Rudolf, tenho duvida em relação a isso, pois no site de dowload "ubuntu-br.org" a recomendação é que utilize a versão de 32, por que?
<Rudolf> alvaro: pq o q?
<alvaro> o site recomenda que use a versão de 32 do ubuntu 12.04, não faz sentido
<Katador> [10:12] <Rudolf> mas usar 32-bits atualmente é fuleeero
<Katador> pois eh
<Katador> eu tava em duvida sobre a arquitetura do meu comp
<Katador> mas acabei de ver
<Katador> é 64bits
<Rudolf> alvaro: não faz sentido você se basear em apenas uma fonte de informação
<Rudolf> eu hein!
<alvaro> certo
<alvaro> :)
<alvaro> eu uso a de 32
<Katador> eu uso 32 tbm
<Katador> mas acabei te me interessa, pela 64
<Katador> rsrsrsrs
<Katador> vo baixa agora
<alvaro> Katador qual o seu processador?
<Katador> intel core i5 2,53
<Rudolf> não uso 32bits desde 2004
<Katador> pois eh
<Katador> sempre fui atrasado pra essas coisas
<alvaro> ai sim, uso um Core2 Duo, por isso preferi a de 32
<Rudolf> realmente no começo
<Rudolf> era uma merda
<Rudolf> muitos software grandes demoraram a ter suporte
<Katador> 64 era osso
<Rudolf> mas depois normalizou
<Katador> 32 ta virando sucata jah
<Katador> vo baixa a versao 64
<alvaro> no proximo pc ponho a de 64
<Katador> fogo é perde todos os programas
<Rudolf> Katador: como assim perder todos os programas?
<alvaro> estranho
<Katador> Rudolf se eu instala o ubuntu 64
<Katador> terei que formata o pc neh?
<Katador> nao tem como "atualiza" pra versao 64
<Katador> ou tem?
<Rudolf> Katador: não tem
<alvaro> Formata tudo
<Katador> sim
<Katador> ai perco tudo os programas
<Katador> hauahuaha
<Rudolf> Katador: e é difícil reinstalar os programas?
<Rudolf> Katador: uma coisa que recomendo é backup do seu ~
<Katador> nada
<Katador> tava pensando nisso mesmo
<Katador> mas nucna fiz isso ia
<alvaro> Katador vai instalar a versão 64?
<Katador> alvaro sim
<Katador> to baixando
<Katador> em 10 min ja termino de baixar
<alvaro> boa sorte
<Katador> ai final de semana instalo
<Katador> vo salva minhas coisas
<alvaro> :)
<Katador> =]
<Katador> joga tudo pra partiçao do windows
<Rudolf> Katador: não esquece de refazer as permissões quando botar de volta
<Katador> alguem usa o qbittorrent aqui?
<Rudolf> Katador: ktorrent
<Katador> eu baixeo o Qbittorrent
<Katador> gostei dele pacas
<Katador> baixando 800mb em 12 min
<alvaro> banda larga mesmo rsrsrs
<Katador> a OI jah jah corta meu barato
<YokoBR> e ai galera
<YokoBR> vou fazer uma distribuiçao com um kernel otimizado pra uma maquina
<YokoBR> queria saber se existe como eu embutir o driver da quadro e quanto é cobrado em média esse serviço
<adrianoc> pessoal, estou com um problema ao instalar o postgresql-9.1 no ubuntu 12.04.
<adrianoc> alguém pode dar uma luz ? http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,98480.0.html
<adrianoc> já coloquei no fórum pra ajudar outras pessoas que tiveram o mesmo problema que eu.
<Celso> vitorlobo: clinica
<Celso> instalei este
<Celso> mas está em ingles
<Celso> nao sei se as funcionarias que atendem os deficientes vao saber usar
<Celso> achei mais um
<Celso> gnumed-client
<Known_problems> You are using Ubuntu 10.10  - the Maverick Meerkat - released in October 2010 and supported until April 2012.
<Known_problems> ou seja, atualização nem a pau mais ....
<Known_problems> tem uns bug nessa versao aqui , que hora me da raiva.
<Known_problems> 1º - xvncview  - trava meu note, com pouco tempo de uso.
<Known_problems> 2º -  Seletor da linguagem do teclado. que toda vez tenho que selecionar o BR. pra ele entender que to usando teclado BR. sendo que ja esta marcado o bendito BR.
<Known_problems> OBS: teclado do Note eh Ingles, porem uso as veze teclado USB BR. mais por default deixo o teclado BR ativo.
<Known_problems> isso naum ocorre no debian squeeze que tenho aqui no mesmo note. em dualboot.
<Known_problems> corrigindo: so trava quando uso esse client VNC, xvnc4viewer
<Rudolf> Known_problems: não sei por que insiste então
<Known_problems> Rudolf, pq arredondei tanto ele pro trabalho... , aguardando a compra de um HD de 1 Tera. pra refazer aqui tudo do zero.
<luck_> !ping
<Rudolf> luck_: !pong
<geekluc> luck_, cuidado que o Rudolf agarra em vc e não larga mais
<YokoBR> galera, qnto eu devo cobrar por customizar o kernel e criar uma distribuição pra uma máquina de renderização de uma empresa?
<Known_problems> YokoBR, blender?
<YokoBR> Known_problems, sim
<Known_problems> YokoBR, queres fazer isso com ubuntu ?
<YokoBR> Isso. Na verdade fiz à partir do Debian Sid. Customizei o kernel e agora estou terminando de montar a imagem.
<YokoBR> Known_problems, Isso. Na verdade fiz à partir do Debian Sid. Customizei o kernel e agora estou terminando de montar a imagem.
<Known_problems> YokoBR, .... melhor.  customizando de acordo com hardware ? qual a placa grafica?
<YokoBR> Known_problems, de acordo com o hardware. Compilei alguns módulos, como o da placa de rede wireless, e a placa de vídeo é uma Nvidia Quadro 2000
<servidor> oi
<Known_problems> legal. ja testou o geentoo pra issp
<Known_problems> *gentoo
<YokoBR> Known_problems, até pensei em utilizar o Gentoo, mas eu preciso de algo mais prático, pois não poderei dar suporte futuramente... Daí escolhi o Debian.
<Rudolf> heuehiuehieuheiuheiu
<Rudolf> YokoBR: se não vai ter suporte futuro, então tanto faz
<pauloolhos> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> YokoBR: PREÇO? 3000r$
<Known_problems> Cobraria a hora.
<Rudolf> Known_problems: quanto/hora?
<pauloolhos> http://www.revista.espiritolivre.org/lancada-edicao-n-37-da-revista-espirito-livre
<Known_problems> ai varia entre 120 a 220 a hora. depende tambem do que vale seu tempo gasto. e o poder da empresa.
<Known_problems>  vc tem que descobrir o que vale a sua hots. reunindo  despesas em 30 dias. e dividindo. ate chegar em hora.
<Known_problems> *hots naum hora
<Known_problems> ai o cara da um make no kernel e fica olhando a tela contando o tempo e acumulando horas.... "ai...bem ai..."   vai do bom senso.
<kayo> tem que observar o suporte também
<kayo> se pifar alguma coisa
<kayo> sair dos eixos
<kayo> tirando por conta que empacotar o kernel no ubuntu é moleza, customizar é se faz até com o joystick hoje em dia, e que você gostaria de manter esse cara junto de ti para eventuais parcerias
<kayo> e suporte
<kayo> eu cobraria 1.000
<jardelvdas> ola pessoal
<jardelvdas> alguem ajuda? http://pastebin.com/6zGS8X6L
<jardelvdas> instalei o eclipse: apt-get install eclipse nao inicia
<jardelvdas> Não foi possível carregar a biblioteca SWT
<pauloolhos> Jarde
<pauloolhos> Possivelmente deve ser os repositorios
<jardelvdas> pauloolhos, faltava o jre e jdk
<jardelvdas> ja resolvi
<jardelvdas> vlw
<xuxuco> www.Radio69.tk ONLINE DJ XUXUCO DO VIDIGAL
<xuxuco> http://radio69.servemp3.com:9025/listen.pls
<pauloolhos> O que voces acharam da versão do ubuntu 12
<pauloolhos> ?
<hggdh> 12.04 -- '12' é o ano, ´04' o mes (que esta versão foi disponibilizada
<hggdh> eu gosto
<MrBoss> boa noite :D
<Katador> boa noite
<Katador> alguem ja teve que sincroniza o audio de um filme, pq ele esta atrasado! usaram que programa?
<kernel> quem mexe com gimp ai?
<Fisico> kernel vou aprender daqui uns dias, mas tem um tutorial muito bom do gimp no site ubuntu-sc
<Fisico> olha lá
<kernel> pode me mandar o link?
<kernel> :)
<kernel> Fisico, ? porque eu cortei uma parte de uma imagem mais so que quando eu crio um novo projeto
<kernel> eu colo nele
<kernel> mais fica dos lados uma parte branca
<kernel> queria tirar aquilo
<kernel> pra ficar so a parte que eu cortei
<Fisico> kernel http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/
<kernel> :D
<kernel> rapaz esse programa ? o cara viu Fisico
<kernel> veio pra subistituir o photoshop
<kernel> muito bom ;)
<Fisico> kernel muito bom
<Fisico> já era
<kernel> demor?!
<Fisico> mas agora com essa nova atualialização
<Fisico> das janelas do gimp
<Fisico> realmente veio para substituir o photo..
<kernel> sao altas janelas
<kernel> altos recursos
<kernel> muito maneiro ;)
<Fisico> agora, tem outros programas para outros fins, por exemplo o inkscape (para vetores gráficos), o latexdraw (desenhar e ter o código em latex)
<Fisico> mas realmente o gimp se desponta muito e é muito bom saber ele.
<vitorlobo> Fisico, kernel  o gimp n substitui o photoshop pq o gimp apesar de ser usado para o mesmo fim, usa uma proposta totalmente diferente do photoshop, inclusive, acho covardia tentar compara-los
<vitorlobo> o gimp é mais simples, objetivo, direto
<vitorlobo> enquanto o photoshop mais robusto, complexo,completo
<xuxuco> eu
<vitorlobo> tudo oq vc faz no gimp, vc faz no photoshop, mas nem tudo oq vc faz no photoshop, vc faz no gimp
<xuxuco> uso eroina
<vitorlobo> xuxuco, continue usando, espero q morra
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> o.o
<xuxuco> kernel
<xuxuco> biba
<idUb> galera, vi um topico no forum sobre ter o linux num pendrive como sistema operacional movel, algeum ja fez???
<vitorlobo> idUb, ja
<vitorlobo> idUb, ja rodei debian, ja rodei ubuntu, ja rodei distros minimalistas
<vitorlobo> todas rodam em pendriver
<vitorlobo> o.o
<idUb> vitorlobo este esqueme tudo que eu salvo fica gravado no pendrive, historico etc
<idUb> instalei o flash, amanha quando eu acessar pelo pendrive em outra mnaquina vai estar la??
<vitorlobo> idUb, o pen-drive fica como se fosse um hd
<xuxuco> eu
<xuxuco> ja rodei
<xuxuco> distro
<vitorlobo> idUb, certamente
<idUb> ou é como o DVD, grava tudo na memoria e quando da boot ja era tudo
<xuxuco> com memoricard
<xuxuco> do playstation
<xuxuco> filé
<vitorlobo> idUb, se filme pornÔ fica, qto mais flash
<idUb> vitorlobo isso é muito bom cara
<idUb> mesmo sendo uma imagem de livecd fica tudo gravado hehehe
<vitorlobo> demais duvidas perguntar a Andre_Gondim
<vitorlobo> ele morreu mas....
<idUb> cara e eu usando o dvd esse tempo todo, como fui burro
<vitorlobo> se vc for espirita
<vitorlobo> ...né...
<idUb> Porra mano, esse Andre Godin era muito gente boa, sempre acessava o blog dele
<vitorlobo> idUb, agora ele esta no além ajudando as alma perdida
<zeRopHan> Alguem viu o xhide
<kernel> vitorlobo, sabe mexer no gimp?
<vitorlobo> kernel,  sei
<kernel> vitorlobo, tipo.. cara eu peguei uma foto e cortei um certo peda?o..
<kernel> ae eu criei um novo projeto..
<kernel> mais s? que quando eu colo, o peda?o que eu cortei fica dos lados branco
<kernel> como eu tiro isso?
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-09
<kernel> quero que fique so a area que eu cortei
<vitorlobo> tira print
<vitorlobo> e mostra como fica
<vitorlobo> preu entender melhor
<vitorlobo> posta em http://postimage.org
<kernel> vitorlobo, tipo cara eu recortei meu rosto de uma foto grande
<kernel> quando eu colo ela
<kernel> ela nao fica abranjendo a area total
<kernel> ainda fica uma parte branca
<kernel> dos lados
<kernel> entendeu?
<kernel> queria que ficasse so aquele rosto que eu cortei
<vitorlobo> é só vc aumentar o tamanho da resolução do projeto
<vitorlobo> e depois cola
<kernel> tipo a foto que eu cortei ? 1024x768
<kernel> qual o tamanho do projeto que eu crio para colar a parte que eu cortei?
<kernel> para que nao sobre as partes brancas dos lados <------- -------->
<kernel> quero que a parte que eu cortei tome o tamanho inteiro do projeto
<kernel> entendeu..
<vitorlobo> kernel, tem um jeito mais simples
<kernel> o tamanho da parte que eu cortei ? de 425x725
<kernel> tenho que criar um p?ojeto com a mesma quantidade de pixels?
<vitorlobo> kernel, vc cria um projeto de resolução enorme...cola a foto..... e ainda q sobre espaços brancos em torno, vc usa a ferramenta knife "faca" seleciona só até onde vc quer q fique
<vitorlobo> e corta
<vitorlobo> dai ele fica certinho
<kernel> massa
<kernel> era isso mesmo que eu queria saber
<kernel> vitorlobo, onde tem a op??o de knife?
<vitorlobo> kernel,  shift + c
<vitorlobo> kernel,  se tiver em pt-br se chama Ferramenta de corte
<kernel> ta em en-US
<kernel> aiuehiahieuae
<vitorlobo> kernel,  enfim shift + c
<kernel> tou fazendo alguma coisa errada
<kernel> ??
<kernel> calma ae, aheuiahehiaue
<kernel> eu dou o knife ja na foto original n?
<kernel> pronto a area ta selecionada com a knife vitorlobo
<kernel> e agora fa?o o que?
<kernel> abro um novo projeto..
<kernel> ou tem que dar um cut?
<kernel> ://
<vitorlobo> kernel,  clica duas vezes ou aperta enter
<vitorlobo> dai ele corta
<kernel> afff
<kernel> coisa facil bixo
<kernel> AHeuaHeiaehaHeiaiehaHuaIE
<vitorlobo> né
<kernel> ficou fil?
<vitorlobo> kernel,  poe o coding do teu irc utf-8 q ta vindo tudo doido
<kernel> :/
<kernel> pt_BR
<kernel> pt_BR.iso88591
<kernel> pt_BR.utf8
<kernel> no sistema ta tudo ok
<kernel> como ponho no irc?
<vitorlobo> kernel,  q client irc vc usa?
<kernel> xchat
<vitorlobo> kernel,  ctrl + s > marca freenode > editar
<vitorlobo> kernel,  em character set
<vitorlobo> vc poe utf-8
<vitorlobo> utf-8(unicode)
<vitorlobo> dai reconecta
<vitorlobo> e pronto
<kernel> affz
<kernel> fazer isso em 10 redes >/
<pepinus> boa noite, tem algum  tema do gnome 3 que seja como gnome2?
<kernel> ficou vitorlobo massa viu
<kernel> valeu pela a for?a
<vitorlobo> kernel,  mas ainda ta bugado teuirc
<vitorlobo> auhauha
<vitorlobo> tu tem q reconectar
<vitorlobo> o.o
<kernel> eu sei cara
<kernel> tou agradecendo pela a parada da foto
<kernel> vou reconectar
<kernel> e agóra tá túdo ók?
<kernel> éééééééémmmmm?
<kernel> AUeiaHiehAIheiAUeiaHiehAIeuA
<kernel> ficou filé vitorlobo ?
<vitorlobo> kernel,  ficou
<kernel> :D
<vitorlobo> kernel,  é vc q émeio cego ne?
<kernel> nam
<vitorlobo> é otro entao
<kernel> é o [orca]
<kernel> uIAHEahehAHeHAiuAE
<kernel> tenho minha visão perfeita ;)
<vitorlobo> visão além do alcance ne
<vitorlobo> thundercat
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkk
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Senhores
<vitorlobo> falae pau nos olhos
<pauloolhos> rararara
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> kernel,  usando ubuntu ainda?
<kernel> uso so no netbook da minha namorada
<kernel> afim por causa dela que ela gosta do unity
<kernel> mais no meu desktop uso archLInux
<kernel> Linux serverX 3.4.7-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jul 29 22:02:56 CEST 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kernel> :)
<vitorlobo> kernel,  uso ubuntu e n uso unity
<vitorlobo> o.o
<vitorlobo> kernel,  meti um apt-get install lxde
<vitorlobo> mudei de unity pra lxde
<vitorlobo> e to de boa
<vitorlobo> =]
<vitorlobo> kernel,  ta usando kde no arch?
<kernel> deus me livre
<kernel> uso o xfce4[
<kernel> ;D
<kernel> kde é muito bom pra quem tem memoria
<kernel> mais so tenho 2gb :(
<kernel> e ele consume mais recursos o kde
<kernel> ja o xfce4 é filé
<kernel> o lxde é mais leve ainda
<vitorlobo> kernel,  oq eu mais gosto é oq os mortais deste mundo mais temem
<vitorlobo> entao
<vitorlobo> né..complicado
<vitorlobo> kernel,  fluxbox
<vitorlobo> =]
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> ja iria falar dele
<kernel> fluxbox
<kernel> é o leve dos leve
<vitorlobo> meu flux era bombadão
<kernel> o povo diz que nao é ambiente grafico
<kernel> é gerenciador de janelas
<kernel> :X
<vitorlobo> mas é
<vitorlobo> mas vc transforma em ambiente grafico
<vitorlobo> flux + tint2
<kernel> poisé
<vitorlobo> etc
<kernel> eu custumizei meu xfce4 todinho
<kernel> ficou legal
<vitorlobo> vc faz sua propria parafernalha
<vitorlobo> kernel, o arch come pouca memoria ne
<vitorlobo> kernel,  pena q ela n funfa com .deb q é maioria
<vitorlobo> ai é tenso
<vitorlobo> se bem que...... o fato de compilar arquivos .tar.bz ja ajuda se vc souber fazer
<vitorlobo> o.o
<kernel> cara..
<kernel> pra quem depende desses pacotes pre-compilados para debian
<kernel> é fodz
<kernel> mais tem o genio do PACMAN
<kernel> um gerenciador maravilho de pacotes
<kernel> e o yaourt
<vitorlobo> pacman iogurte
<vitorlobo> tenso
<vitorlobo> kernel, pacotes pre-compilados ajudam..facilitam o bagulho ..... eu puz lxde e customizei...tirei mei mundo de tralha default do ubuntu
<vitorlobo> kernel,  no fim das contas ficou bacana.... uns ajustes ali otro la...
<vitorlobo> kernel,  meia hora de windows eu ja fico stressado
<vitorlobo> kernel,  https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/319451_418026781566328_1056796990_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> isso q é coragem
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> oloko
<vitorlobo> kernel,  https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/394447_417740188261654_1539832850_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> ele existe o.o
<kernel> lol
<pauloolhos> fala ai adriano
<vitorlobo> kernel,  curte so
<vitorlobo> kernel,  https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/295407_424232807621981_1041038484_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> fiz no blender
<vitorlobo> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/395996_426864837358778_1846822906_n.jpg
<kernel> ficou massa
<vitorlobo> kernel,  https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/582080_426165347428727_213736670_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> hehe
<vitorlobo> kernel,  so software livre
<pauloolhos> que merda
<pauloolhos> tem gosto pra tudo mesmo
<pauloolhos> aff
<kernel> alguem ae sabe mexer no BitchX?
<Celso> bom dia
<denisbr> Celso bom dia
<sagat> ótima quinta feira a todos
 * vitorlobo _o) ~~~~ >->o  shoriukeennnn em sagat 
<vitorlobo> kernel, ontem....
<vitorlobo> eu dormi q nem lembro como q parei na cama
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhaa
<vitorlobo> apagão geral
<sagat> normal
<sagat> tem uns que são melhores mesmo
<vitorlobo> artista_frustrad, esse seu nick me deixa bolado
<vitorlobo> sagat, fazendo?
<artista_frustrad> vitorlobo, pq?
<vitorlobo> artista_frustrad, pq sou artista :S
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuauha
<artista_frustrad> vitorlobo, meu diploma de graduação diz isso de mim
<artista_frustrad> mas pago as contas com adm de redes e programação
<vitorlobo> artista_frustrad, seu papel higiênico vc quis dizer ne
<vitorlobo> artista_frustrad, abandonei a escola de belas artes na federal antes q me frustrace de vez
<vitorlobo> :S
<artista_frustrad> eu conclui o curso
<artista_frustrad> cursei especialização em historia da arte do sec XX
<vitorlobo> vc ao menos é persistente
<vitorlobo> artista_frustrad,  http://vitorlobo.wordpress.com ou http://vitorlobo.carbonmade.com
<vitorlobo> artista_frustrad,  a faculdade em nada disso me ensinou ..aposto mais em meu autodidatismo
<artista_frustrad> tbm
<artista_frustrad> mas valeu muito na parte teórica e me valeu como uma boa introdução para as ciencias sociais
<vitorlobo> pra mim n passou de churumelas
<vitorlobo> ;S
<vitorlobo> enrrolação
<Fisico> Rudolf já volto
<cleonir> ola . preciso ajuda com step
<cleonir> alguem por aqui?
<iniciante> bom dia.
<Rudolf> dia
<chm0d-780> Celso,
<iniciante> ontem instalei as atualizações e dai os efeitos do compiz pararam de funcionar, ja tentei configurar denovo e nada acontece..alguem tem uma dica?
<Rudolf> iniciante: não atualizar até ler a doc sobre possíveis incompatibilidades seria uma boa dica
<iniciante> sei
<iniciante> mas e agora sera que tem haver com a placa de video
<Rudolf> iniciante: o que dizem seus logs?
<iniciante> so um pouco
<Celso> chm0d-780: OPA
<Celso> chm0d-780: joinha omi?
<chm0d-780> joia :)
<chm0d-780> e vc?
<vitorlobo> compiz é igual carro de pobre
<vitorlobo> pode faltar gasolina....
<vitorlobo> mas o som tem que estar em bom estado
<vitorlobo> pra abrir o fundo, e chamar a farofada pra ouvir o som
<denisbr> vitoravelino kkk
<vitorlobo> ou seja, janela gelatina, box pra rotacionar , janela q brilha, fogo no cursor
<vitorlobo> so falta fogo no rabo do usuario
<chm0d-780> detesto as frescuras dele
<vitorlobo> coisa linda de se vê
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehi
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: concordo
<vitorlobo> e ainda aparece os youtubers
<vitorlobo> "Olha gente, meu linux como é foda"
<vitorlobo> dai mostra os efeitos especiais todos
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<denisbr> E que na prática não serve para nada.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> parece meu notebook acer 5 anos e meio de uso sem tinta ralado lascado mas os efeitos deixando os macuser doido aheuaehuea
<vitorlobo> massagear o ego dos pirotectônicos
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: "posers"
<vitorlobo> agora o mais legal mesmo...
<vitorlobo> é a rapazeada de 13 anos q usa backtrack....tematica hacker tudo luz incandecente
<vitorlobo> abre o terminal naquele verde cana
<vitorlobo> dark fundo preto
<vitorlobo> aí sim....
<vitorlobo> digita monte de comandos de shell , abre o google via terminal ...pra dar aquele tchan de filme de hakcer dos anos 80 com angelina julie
<vitorlobo> pena que n tem ela né
<vitorlobo> pq aí..até eu
<chm0d-780> kkkkk
<vitorlobo> me amarrava naquele filme
<vitorlobo> achava q era daquele jeito mesmo q as coisas funcionavam
<vitorlobo> auhauhaa
<denisbr> Alguém já assistiu esse filme na segunda versão ?
<vitorlobo> Luisa0__, maldito 0 do final ja tava ficando animado
<vitorlobo> denisbr,  e tem?
<vitorlobo> aquele com zerocool?
<denisbr> vitorlobo http://www.interfilmes.com/filme_16191_a.rede.2.0.html
<denisbr> Mas ainda não assisti.
<vitorlobo> esse é outro hein
<vitorlobo> esse é com aquela julia roberts ne
<denisbr> Não, é com a Nikki DeLoach
<vitorlobo> é boa tbm
<vitorlobo> enfim
<vitorlobo> ja se foi o tempo em que a gente sabotava maquina de refrigerante ne
<vitorlobo> sabotava orelhão da anatel
<vitorlobo> cartão telefonico
<vitorlobo> telefone com ficha
<vitorlobo> bugava os provedores de internet na época discada
<vitorlobo> falando nisso nunca mais vi uma maquina de refrigerante
<vitorlobo> putz
<denisbr> O esquema era sabotar fliperama :)
<vitorlobo> iniciante, demais dúvidas, tirar com Andre_Gondim
<vitorlobo> iniciante,  ele morreu mas...se tu for espírita...né
<vitorlobo> denisbr, poisé..vivia quebrando-os na tentativa de puxar a ficha de volta
<vitorlobo> denisbr, amarrava um nylon na ficha e puxava..enganchava
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauha
<denisbr> vitorlobo hehehe
<denisbr> o velho truque do nylon :)
<vitorlobo> auhauhuhahu é
<iniciante> tudo bem so estava pesquisando umas parada aqui
<vitorlobo> denisbr, eu ja tentei o do gravador tbm...funcionava nas maquinas de refrigerante...vc gravava o som de moeda caindo e ele liberava
<vitorlobo> denisbr, era por sensor de som...quem imaginaria
<vitorlobo> no do fliperama eu acho q a moeda batia em alguma coisa e liberava
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> ja cansei de dar porrada pra a moeda entrar quando n dava start
<vitorlobo> por isso presumo q batia em alguma coisa
<denisbr> e aqueles monte de dicas para que o cartão de telefone dura-se eternamente :)
<vitorlobo> denisbr, nunca deu certo
<vitorlobo> =\
<vitorlobo> eu estragava-os sempre
<vitorlobo> denisbr,  so tem um q deu certo...cartão de maquina do playland...vc passava eslamnte incolor na fita magnética  q ele passava e n gastava os créditos
<vitorlobo> denisbr,  se alguém desconfiace vc dizia q tava bugado
<vitorlobo> até lá..tu ja tinha abusado dos brinquedo tudo
<denisbr> vitorlobo hahaha
<mwallacesd> pergunta rapida posso abrir uma vm do vmware no virtual box???
<mwallacesd> De fato qual o melhor aplicativo para "executar maquinas vituais" no Ubuntu????
<vitorlobo> mwallacesd, vmware
<vitorlobo> mwallacesd, mas uso virtualbox
<mwallacesd> vitorl
<mwallacesd> vitorlobo, e vc conseguiu intalar o vmware 8.0.4 no Ubuntu 12.04?
<mwallacesd> Ou qual sistema vc esta usando????
<vitorlobo> mwallacesd,  ubuntu 12.04 mesmo
<vitorlobo> nem tentei botar o vmware
<vitorlobo> mwallacesd,  vc tentou?
<mwallacesd> Vou tentar apenas, mas ja vi que tem problemas pela versão do Kernel
<vitorlobo> mwallacesd,  seiq  da o 8.0.2
<mwallacesd> É mais eu baixei do site e já ta na 8.0.4
<mwallacesd> Não sei se vai funcionar
<mwallacesd> Comecei, ja mudei a permissão do file
<vitorlobo> mwallacesd,  se n rodar o 8.0.4 roda a inferior.... rodando oq vc quer....pra que tanta  exigencia firulenta?
<mwallacesd> Putz rodar um win7 64bit com OnBase 12, estou em meio a um examem de OnBase
<mwallacesd> TA FODA!!!!
<xGrind> xuxuco, a radio ta boa :D
<xuxuco> xGrind
<xuxuco> ta ouvindo?
<xGrind> to
<xGrind> foo fighters
<Rudolf> isso sim é wallpaper
<Rudolf> http://hirise.lpl.arizona.edu/images/2012/details/cut/hardware-longview.tif
<denisbr> Rudolf 500MB ?
<Rudolf> denisbr: heuheiuehiuehiuehiuehe
<Rudolf> 555M
<denisbr> foda
<Daekdroom> Quanto de RAM a mais o sistema gasta por utilizar esse wallpaper?
<vitorlobo> wallpaper do demônio
<vitorlobo> nem uma wallpaper de mulher gostosa desse tamanho eu baixo
<vitorlobo> praticamente o tamanho do livecd
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuaa
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieuhieuh
<xuxuco> hip hop
<xuxuco> www.radio69.tk http://radio69.servemp3.com:9025/listen.pls
<xuxuco> locução ao vivo
<Fisico> Rudolf to esperando até agora para conversar com o docente da disciplina e não o acho
<Fisico> ele precisa me aceitar
<Rudolf> Fisico: ha!
<Rudolf> Fisico: odeio isso
<Fisico> eu tb
<Rudolf> Fisico: professores da usp são assim também
<Fisico> caráleo
<Fisico> uma merda
<Rudolf> Fisico: dificilmente você os acha para conversar
<Rudolf> Fisico: não lêem seus e-mails
<Fisico> !kick professores da usp Rudolf
<denisbr> xuxuco listening
<xuxuco> denisbr
<xuxuco> ta ouvindo?
<denisbr> xuxuco sim
<denisbr> xuxuco está tocando um rap americano
<denisbr> (acho que é americano)
<xuxuco> sim
<xuxuco> 2pac
<xuxuco> agora ta fat joe
<denisbr> E agora começou a tocar "sei lá como se pronuncia o nome"
<denisbr> kkkkk
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> eu q to falando
<xuxuco> rs
<denisbr> massa
<xuxuco> rs
<denisbr> é no teu próprio pc ?
<xuxuco> vo panhar 1 agua
<xuxuco> denisbr sim
<xuxuco> mais mando pra 1 servidor linux
<xuxuco> rodando shoutcast server
<denisbr> xuxuco já fiz umas brincadeiras com este cara
<xuxuco> é bom
<xuxuco> mais o melhor mesmo
<xuxuco> é icecast
<denisbr> também já mexi nesse cara
<xuxuco> rs
<xuxuco> o ice é bonzao
<xuxuco> quase nao tem lag
<denisbr> xuxuco o/
<xuxuco> o/
<denisbr> boing boing gostosa
<denisbr> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<denisbr> Manda fotos do produto :)
<xuxuco> vo
<xuxuco> mandar
<xuxuco> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/557105_2273615217207_256000926_n.jpg
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkk
<denisbr> kk
<Rudolf> puta merda
<Rudolf> usuario do AD: JASPION
<xuxuco> denisbr
<xuxuco> esse som
<xuxuco> é loco
<denisbr> Rudolf kkkk, dominio? Daileon
<JeffBauer> pessoal, quanto vcs me cobrariam pra fazer uma distribuição personalizada pra mim? Preciso que ela rode algumas coisas específicas
<Rudolf> JeffBauer: 3000
<JeffBauer> meio puxado, não? tava pensando que custava em torno de 500 reais
<Rudolf> juuuura
<Rudolf> JeffBauer: sempre tem alguém que cobra baratinho
<wbsd> JeffBauer: instalação é que custa só 500 reais
<wbsd> por máquina
<Rudolf> wbsd: heuheiuehiueiuheiuehiuehieh
<Rudolf> wbsd: boa
<wbsd> Rudolf: it's true
<wbsd> preço de mercado mesmo
<Rudolf> wbsd: instalação é 500/hora
<wbsd> =x
<wbsd> wbsd: tomara que ele tenha uns Pentium II por lá
<wbsd> huaehuaeu
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> wbsd: pode ser os velhos K-6 também
<wbsd> JeffBauer: que aplicações
<Rudolf> wbsd: uma vez um cara me falou assim
<Rudolf> wbsd: "se você não sabe, você paga"
<Rudolf> wbsd: tratei de aprender
<wbsd> xD
<JeffBauer> preciso que ela faça render no blender usando cuda
<wbsd> isso tá longe de ser específico
<Rudolf> JeffBauer: não é mais barato instalar e configurar?
<wbsd> x_o
<JeffBauer> entao preciso dos drivers e kernel do cuda embutidos
<wbsd> cuda não é da nvidia?
<Rudolf> JeffBauer: não tem driver no kernel
<Rudolf> wbsd: sim
<Rudolf> JeffBauer: basta o driver proprietário
<wbsd> então é só instalar o driver proprietário da nvidia
<wbsd> x.o
<Rudolf> JeffBauer: alias, só funciona com o driver proprietátio
<Rudolf> argh
<Rudolf> proprietário
<wbsd> Rudolf: 3k + 500/h só por causa disso
<wbsd> lol
<JeffBauer> é, quero isso embutido para reinstalar quando precisar
<Rudolf> wbsd: e viva o capitalismo
<wbsd> cara
<wbsd> usa um remastersys da vida
<wbsd> pra fazer isso
<Rudolf> JeffBauer: tu vai gastar d+ por nada hein
<Rudolf> JeffBauer: ou por preguiça
<Rudolf> sendo bem direto
<Rudolf> JeffBauer: pq 500$ para fazer isso é beeeeeem caro
<JeffBauer> Rudolf, qual seria o preço justo então a pagar para alguem configurar e instalar isso pra mim?
<wbsd> esse é o preço de mercado
<wbsd> o que ele quer te dizer
<wbsd> é que qualquer um consegue fazer isso
<JeffBauer> Rudolf, preciso que esteja o mais otimizado possível
<wbsd> sem se esforçar :P
<Rudolf> JeffBauer: que tipo de otimização?
<JeffBauer> wbsd 500/h é o preço para instalação e configuração?
<vitorlobo> nem uso cuda
<vitorlobo> e faço render
<vitorlobo> >.<
<JeffBauer> kernel, esse tipo de coisa
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: rox
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: cuda eu usei só em calculo numérico com vetorização
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: extremamente rápido
<vitorlobo> sei que é
<JeffBauer> vitorlobo, na verdade me interessei ao ver uma empresa concorrente renderizando em menos de 1/4 do tempo que eu gasto
<vitorlobo> util para drivers nvidia
<vitorlobo> n uso nvidia
<vitorlobo> entao fuuu
<JeffBauer> e acho que tenho hardware melhor
<vitorlobo> ta usando cycles ne
<vitorlobo> =]
<Rudolf> JeffBauer: sim, vale a pena mesmo
<Rudolf> JeffBauer: mas eu julgo necessário voce ter knowhow interno
<Rudolf> JeffBauer: pq além dessa "distro" customizada
<Rudolf> JeffBauer: não que seja complicado, mas pode surgir enterpostos
<vitorlobo> JeffBauer, https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/295407_424232807621981_1041038484_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> hehehe
<vitorlobo> o pq n preciso de cuda
<vitorlobo> auhauhahua
<Rudolf> JeffBauer: e definitivamente, NÃO recomendo ubuntu para isso
<vitorlobo> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/306500_422954504416478_1325932704_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/252605_422954551083140_2048566754_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/380673_422954567749805_84364364_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> sou modelador
<vitorlobo> renderer q é tenso
<vitorlobo> se bem que
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: que massa
<vitorlobo> arrisquei uns rendes
<vitorlobo> até q rodou bem viu
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: sou seu fã
<JeffBauer> vitorlobo, muito bom!
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: não tenho dom para isso
<vitorlobo> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/580770_422954574416471_673707178_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/582080_426165347428727_213736670_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> da uma olhada
<vitorlobo> http://vitorlobo.carbonmade.com
<JeffBauer> vitorlobo, vc é funcionário da pixar ou o que?
<vitorlobo> os props....digo...industrial design
<vitorlobo> fiz no onboard usando uns
<vitorlobo> no máximo 400 samples sem cuda
<vitorlobo> fiquei impressionado com a velocidade
<vitorlobo> entao com cuda deve ser mais né
<vitorlobo> JeffBauer,  so se for de pixar parede auhauhahua
<JeffBauer> vitorlobo, vc usa opencl?
<vitorlobo> nao
<vitorlobo> onboard de supermercado
<vitorlobo> intel daquele bem fudido de ruim
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: blender?
<vitorlobo> to mais duro q pau de tarado ultimamente...fazendo freela
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: maya?
<vitorlobo> mas quem sabe ne..arrumo trampo
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: nuke?
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, blender
<vitorlobo> se vc tiver condição é uma boa ter um bom hardware
<vitorlobo> eu n tenho
<vitorlobo> entao eu faço com oq tenho
<vitorlobo> na marra
<vitorlobo> :D
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: MAS FAZ BEM FEITO
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: PARABÉNS CARA
<vitorlobo> _o/
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: eu tenho cuda no note
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: e cuda no desk
<vitorlobo> nem note eu tenho
<vitorlobo> :S
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: só serve para jogo
<vitorlobo> to mais duro q pau de tarado mano
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: fods
<vitorlobo> vou ver se arrumo um note
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: fuja de Tecnologia Optimus
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: não rola no linux
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, ter q usar windows hj pra mim
<vitorlobo> é ...castigador
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: tenso
<vitorlobo> eu me viro com 3d no linux
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: por isso quando comprar, pague um pouco mais
<vitorlobo> to super acostumado com gimp
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: mas tenha uma placa dedicada
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, terei
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, to com 26 anos morando com os pais
<vitorlobo> a coisa ta ficando feia cara
<vitorlobo> auhauhauha
<Rudolf> heuehiuehiuehieuh
<vitorlobo> to planejando cair no mundo
<Rudolf> 26 ainda tá de boa
<vitorlobo> qui a pouco 30 em casa dos pais
<Rudolf> foda estar duro morando com os pais
<vitorlobo> Rudolf,  tu tem qto?
<Rudolf> pq, pagar aluguel pesa
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: 31, casado
<Rudolf> heuehiuehe
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, mas n mora com os pais ne? ja tem uma mina querendo casar com eu po
<vitorlobo> como faz?
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuaa
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, onde vc mora?
<Rudolf> ribeirão preto, sp
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, vixi ai é faca no buxo msmo o aluguel
<vitorlobo> Rudolf,  moro no nordeste...é mais em conta
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: 663
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: paguei hoje
<Rudolf> ap 2 quartos
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, começar a vir os pimpolho ae tu ta lascado
<vitorlobo> :S
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: nem fu
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: fazendo facul (900,00R$)
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, pior q começa "fu" msmo
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauhahuaa
<vitorlobo> éassim q vem ao mundo
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: só fu
<Rudolf> heuheiuehe
<Rudolf> pois é
<Rudolf> patroa ovulando fica doidinha
<Rudolf> fiquei fugindo
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, entendo como é a coisa minha patroa tbm
<vitorlobo> so q ainda n botei bambolê no dedo
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, po...vc faz facul de q? S.I?
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: Eng
<xuxuco> Rádio 69.tk Tocando agora pra você Aninha Boing Boing. Escutem www.Radio69.tk
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, faço ead.. 200k pila
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, n tenho menor saco pra frequentar sala de aula
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> deve ser trauma
<vitorlobo> xuxuco, deve tocar uns funk cabuloso do demonho ne
<xuxuco> vitoravelino nada
<xuxuco> ta musica de boate
<xuxuco> a aninha so toka essas musicas
<xuxuco> dance
<vitorlobo> tuntz tuntz
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: eu não tenho disciplina para fazer EAD
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: foda sair as 7:30 e chegar as 23h em casa
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, tu trampa?
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: OPA
<Rudolf> 8H/DIA
<Rudolf> PEÃO
<Dashh> como eu compartilho net de um linux para um windows?
<Rudolf> Dashh: habilitando o forward e configurando o iptables para fazer masquerade na sua placa interna
<Dashh> ai no caso
<Dashh> queria passar um wireless
<Dashh> do mascarade na eth0 mesmo né?
<Dashh> vem wireless vou passar cabeado...
<Rudolf> Dashh: não entendi o cenário
<Dashh> Rudolf: tenho um roteador sem fio e 2 note porem um o wireless parou de funcionar
<Dashh> queria passar net pra usando cabo rj45
<Rudolf> Dashh: o wireless do windows?
<Dashh> não a placa mesmo
<Dashh> mio mesmo
<Rudolf> Dashh: ok, mas do note do windows, correto?
<Dashh> s
<JeffBauer> Dashh, faz um cabo crossover
<Dashh> JeffBauer: o cabo ja tenho flor
<Rudolf> Dashh: tá, então é só fazer o que falei
<Rudolf> Dashh: habilitar o forwarding no sistema e o masquerade na placa
<Dashh> Rudolf: echo "1" > /proc/sys/net ?
<JeffBauer> flor é seu pequeno grande toba. Com o perdão da comunidade pela palavra.
<Dashh> Rudolf: o masquerade ficaria como?
<Rudolf> vish, alguém pegou ar
<Dashh> JeffBauer: não vim brigar e desculpe se não gostou
<Rudolf> Dashh: algo como: iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -o eth0 -s 192.168.1.0/24 -d 0/0 \ -j MASQUERADE
<Rudolf> sem esse \ depois do 0/0
<Dashh> Rudolf: relaxa entendi
<Dashh> Rudolf: dai o masquarade eh pra rede do wireless ou pra cabeada?
<JeffBauer> É por isso que pra algumas pessoas dá preguiça tentar ajudar.
<Dashh> masquerade*
<Rudolf> Dashh: cabeada
<Dashh> Rudolf: curiosidade -d 0/0 eh pra qualquer rede?
<denisbr> xuxuco toca raul o/
<Rudolf> Dashh: isso
<denisbr> xuxuco kkk
<Dashh> entendi oque tava fazend oerrado então huahua
<Dashh> eu tava omitindo ele
<xuxuco> denisbr
<Rudolf> Dashh: o masque é PARA sua rede cabeada mas deve ser feito NA placa wireless
<xuxuco> a mina q ta tokando
<xuxuco> entra la no chat
<xuxuco> do site
<xuxuco> :D
<Rudolf> Dashh: o 0/0 nem é necessário, alias
<vitorlobo> Rudolf,  esse meu trampo até q é bom.... tipo to fazendo um freela http://s13.postimage.org/m8hegascn/cow.png
<Dashh> isso da problema?
<vitorlobo> Rudolf,  modelar e rigar ( montar o esqueleto pra ser animado )
<vitorlobo> Rudolf,  2 dias de trampo mil pilas
<Rudolf> cacilds
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: entao tu trampando pouco
<vitorlobo> Rudolf,  to
<Rudolf> rsrsrsrsr
<vitorlobo> Rudolf,  to sem tempo de trampar muito por agora.....cirurgia ortognatica a caminho mas né...
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, mas freelancer requer muitos bons contatos tbm..tem isso
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: sim
<Dashh> Rudolf: obrigado
<Dashh> Rudolf: faltava o 0/0 só
<Rudolf> Dashh: blza
<Dashh> Rudolf: posso limitar a range ali né?
<JeffBauer> Rudolf, respondendo a pergunta, é que a máquina não vai ficar ligada à internet, e eu vou precisar formatar ela futuramente.. por isso a idéia de uma distro personalizada
<vitorlobo> JeffBauer, toda distro é..personalizável
<vitorlobo> mas se tu quer uma frescura maior
<vitorlobo> mete o gentoo
<vitorlobo> o único inconveniente é........
<vitorlobo> ter q compilar todo pacote q vc for instalar
<vitorlobo> mas né...tem gente q prefere assim
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: eu! eu! eu!
<Rudolf> e cuda roda lindamente nele
<JeffBauer> e se eu instalasse esse ubuntu mini remix
<Rudolf> jisus
<JeffBauer> e só instalasse o básico depois
<vitorlobo> JeffBauer,  é um tiro no pé
<Rudolf> depois dessa conversar com o chefe
<JeffBauer> vitorlobo, porque?
<vitorlobo> JeffBauer,  o remix é o 10.10 se n me engano com unity
<vitorlobo> fez o teste do unity primeiro
<JeffBauer> não, tem o 12.04
<JeffBauer> na verdade não tem nada nele
<vitorlobo> JeffBauer,  pega o 12.04 mesmo LTS
<JeffBauer> nem unity, nada
<vitorlobo> é tipo minimal?
<JeffBauer> é
<vitorlobo> ah...assim é bom
<JeffBauer> é o ubuntu 12.04, porém só o mínimo
<JeffBauer> não tem nada, nem gnome, nada nada
<vitorlobo> a primeira coisa q fiz no 12.04 foi remover quase tudo e botar lxde
<vitorlobo> no lugar de unity
<JeffBauer> gosta do lxde?
<JeffBauer> mais que do gnome ou xfce?
<vitorlobo> +-..prefiro fluxbox
<JeffBauer> ou fluxbox ou openbox
<vitorlobo> flux
<vitorlobo> so que o flux iria me tirar tempo pra configura-lo...to precisando de agilidade ultimamente
<JeffBauer> o que dá preguiça do flux é a dificuldade pra configurar os icones
<JeffBauer> exatametne..
<JeffBauer> exatamente..
<vitorlobo> na verdade vc tem q configurar tudo
<vitorlobo> ícone, gerenciador de janela....tudo
<JeffBauer> é, até o menu...
<vitorlobo> mas...a vantagem é q fica do seu jeito ne...
<vitorlobo> eu nem gdm, kdm nada usava
<vitorlobo> usava o xstart mesmo
<JeffBauer> aí, diz que não valheria a pena gravar uma distro com o flux do jeito que vc deixou
<vitorlobo> iniciava a interface grafica em 2 segundos
<vitorlobo> o.o
<JeffBauer> startx
<vitorlobo> é
<vitorlobo> JeffBauer,  mas tem uma distro com flux q to me amarrando
<vitorlobo> crunchbang
<vitorlobo> fork do debian
<JeffBauer> só fazer um apt-get install xorg fluxbox xinit
<vitorlobo> ele ja vem com flux pré configurado
<vitorlobo> bem legal
<JeffBauer> crunchbang.. parece nome de filme pornô
<vitorlobo> bangbus, gangbang
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhaahuauhahuauhaa
<vitorlobo> JeffBauer,  melhor filme porno q vc fode do que vc se fudê usando windows
<JeffBauer> hahah
<JeffBauer> é vero
<vitorlobo> JeffBauer, o lxde é uma mistura de n sei oq com sei oq lá..usa openbox
<vitorlobo> requer configuração do rc.xml tbm
<vitorlobo> mas eu axo a interface objetiva
<vitorlobo> eu n suporto a firula do unity
<vitorlobo> querendo imitar macOSx
<Peste_Bubonica> 0.o
<JeffBauer> não suportei o unity também
<JeffBauer> por isso agora uso o xfce
<vitorlobo> JeffBauer, o pessoal aqui anda falando bem do arch
<vitorlobo> tao até considerando ele...o novo slackware...
<vitorlobo> mas n sei..nunca usei
<JeffBauer> vitorlobo, o chunchbang é o novo slackware?
<vitorlobo> JeffBauer, archlinux
<JeffBauer> ah bom
<vitorlobo> JeffBauer,  tenho um certo receio com distros com pacotes pré-compilados .rpm
<vitorlobo> JeffBauer, sou folgado..quero facilidade
<vitorlobo> o.o
<JeffBauer> é, também tenho um pé atrás, apesar de ter usado o open suse e fedora por muitos anos
<vitorlobo> JeffBauer, tomo cuidado pq uso linux como s.o principal..sem dual boot
<vitorlobo> entao..n é bom procurar problemas
<Rudolf> pra facul
<Rudolf> fui
<JeffBauer> vitorlobo, to ha uns 8 anos sem saber o que é windows
<vitorlobo> JeffBauer,  gostou do suse?
<JeffBauer> vitorlobo, usei por durante uns 2 anos
<JeffBauer> gostei sim
<vitorlobo> JeffBauer,  pq deixou de usar?
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> Boa tarde
<pauloolhos> a todos
<bobweaver> Em primeiro lugar espero que o tradutor do google faz o bem. É o cara que tem o http://sejalivre.org site em torno dessas peças?
<bobweaver> Eu gostaria de acrescentar um comentário ao seu blog, mas eu não tenho facebook ou qualquer o-lhes coisas: (
<licensed> bobweaver, hey.. why you didn't send email to him?
<bobweaver> GReat boa Idéia
<Rodr1go_BR> Boa noite
<Rodr1go_BR> a todos
<Rodr1go_BR> como eu fasso para ter o BETA1 do Ubuntu 12.10
<Rodr1go_BR> lança hoje o Beta 1
<Rodr1go_BR> http://tecnoblog.net/99324/ubuntu-12-10-nome/
<Rodr1go_BR> como que eu fasso para atualizar
<JKnaak> aeeee
<JKnaak> porco can
<JKnaak> =D
<Rodr1go_BR> Pessoal
<Rodr1go_BR> quero atualizar o Ubuntu 12.10 BETA1
<Rodr1go_BR> http://tecnoblog.net/99324/ubuntu-12-10-nome/
<Rodr1go_BR> lançado hoje
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-10
<backtrack-portug> oi
<YanGM> oi
<backtrack-portug> beleza pura
<backtrack-portug> ?
<YanGM> beleza pura? aquela novela da globo?
<backtrack-portug> e sim
<YanGM> não assisti
<backtrack-portug> cara sou novo aki no irc
<backtrack-portug> como e que eu vejo quemta conectado no bagulho aki
<backtrack-portug> ?
<YanGM> depende do seu cliente de irc
<backtrack-portug> o que vc procura aki
<backtrack-portug> ta querendo saber o que
<YanGM> agora nada
<backtrack-portug> canal do backtrack 5 alguemtem algun ai
<backtrack-portug> voltei
<backtrack-portug> alguem ai trabalha com backtrack 5?
<backtrack-portug> o silencio diz tudo
<Guest39708> oi
<al4nc4ds> Fritzing is an open-source initiative to support designers, artists, researchers and hobbyists to work creatively with interactive electronics. We are creating a software and website in the spirit of Processing and Arduino, developing a tool that allows users to document their prototypes, share them with others, teach electronics in a classroom, and to create a pcb layout for professional manufacturing. http://fritzing.org
<root__> alguem
<OliveiraBorges> Fala Galera
<OliveiraBorges> to precisando de uma ajuda
<OliveiraBorges> pra identificar o nome de um programa
<root__> koeeeeeé borges
<OliveiraBorges> parece que eh da cisco
<OliveiraBorges> vou postar a imagem
<root__> posta a baagulho ai
<OliveiraBorges> o bagulho ta na mente, rs
<root__> so louco se endentifica
<root__> kernel kernel
<MarconM> alguem ae trabalha com mysql ?
<OliveiraBorges> www.viamobile.com.br/qualprograma.jpg
<OliveiraBorges> alguem pode me ajudar a descobrir o nome deste programa
 * al4nc4ds http://www.linuxmint.com.br/forum/p-17733/vulnerabilidade-no-driver-proprietario-da-nvidia.html
<OliveiraBorges> alguem pode me ajudar a descobrir o nome deste programa
<OliveiraBorges> www.viamobile.com.br/qualprograma.jpg
<omelete> OliveiraBorges,  q programa?
<OliveiraBorges> www.viamobile.com.br/qualprograma.jpg
<OliveiraBorges> omelete:  conhece ?
<MarconM> semeion: ta ae
<MarconM> me da uma ajuda aqui ?
<OliveiraBorges> omelete:  conhece ?
<licensed> OliveiraBorges, viamobile? http://www.viamobile.com.br/
<OliveiraBorges> www.viamobile.com.br/qualprograma.jpg
<OliveiraBorges> olha a imagem ai
<vitorlobo> OliveiraBorges, se chama: rolentrando
<vitorlobo> o.o
<OliveiraBorges> kkk
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<MarconM> 0.0
<al4nc4ds> licensed: seu biba nao me respondeu
<omelete> cada uma
<MarconM> alguem ae trabalha com mysql ?
<vitorlobo> licensed,  responda-o
<MarconM> é licensed responde para ele ò.ó
<vitorlobo> MarconM,  o Andre_Gondim  trabalha
<licensed> al4nc4ds, me mostre onde vc falou comigo
<al4nc4ds> no android-br po
<al4nc4ds> :x
<OliveiraBorges> alguem pode me ajudar a descobrir o nome deste programa
<OliveiraBorges> www.viamobile.com.br/qualprograma.jpg
<OliveiraBorges> alguem pode me ajudar a descobrir o nome deste programa
<OliveiraBorges> www.viamobile.com.br/qualprograma.jpg
<AFerraz> kill -9
<AFerraz> all :)
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ai  ?
<OliveiraBorges> galera
<Hertz> Noite povo o/
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<Hertz> Bom dia o/
<Rudolf> dia
<sas> alguem tem problema com a rede em host-only do VirtualBox no ubuntu 12.04?
<sas> to com um bug aqui, qdo uso nat e bridge é tranquilio
<sas> se botar host-only a máquina só desliga no dedão.. fica tipo com um daemon preso e o sistema fica tentando parar...
<sas> esperei 4 horas um vez e a maquina não desliga.... fica só com unregistres network devices..
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuehiuehiuehieuhieuheiuhe
<Rudolf> esperar 4 horas é bem "DUH!" hein
<luck_> Bom dia !!!
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<sistematico> Putz, 4 horas?
<sistematico> Isso me lembrou da piada do caipira que não tinha paciência pra aprender a pescar.
<zanin> Buenas!!
<luck_> sistematico,continua...
<zanin> Pessoal, alguem ae sabe algum script/comando no linux para eu ver a velocidade atual na placa de rede?
<sistematico> zanin: O Gnome-System-Monitor mostra.
<zanin> sistematico: mas é num server que preciso saber :(
<zanin> sistematico: é que estou montando uma atividade para a faculdade que vai pegar esta informação e passar via json para um aplicativo web
<luck_> zanin,da uma olhada neste link: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Ethtool-Ferramenta-de-manipulacao-e-consulta-de-interfaces-de-rede/
<sistematico> luck_: Não sei se é bem isso aí..
<sistematico> luck_: Procure tambem por: netio, ntop, nagios, cacti.
<sistematico> luck_: Esses dois últimos geram relatorios pra você acessar via browser.
<sistematico> mii-tool tambem..
<sistematico> luck_: O caipira ficou do lado de um rapaz umas 8 horas vendo ele pescar, o rapaz perguntou: "Escuta Caipira! Você não quer pescar um pouco?" e o Caipira respondeu: "Não tenho paciência pra aprender isso não rapaz!".
<Rudolf> zanin: bwm, iftop, iptraf, bmon
<zanin> luck_: Valeu ae!! Mas é que acho que não vai ser viável usar um app pra isso... Pq eu preciso só do dado (informação), então tinha que ser algo nativo do linux...
<zanin> Rudolf: estes nao sao nativos ne?
<Rudolf> zanin: defina nativo
<zanin> Rudolf: Nativo vem por padrao em uma instalacao simples
<zanin> rs
<Rudolf> zanin: ah, vc não tem root?
<zanin> esses q vc mandou precisam ser instalados né?
<Rudolf> zanin: precisam
<Rudolf> zanin: mas vc tem root nesse server?
<Rudolf> zanin: pq para ver "na mão" vc precisa de acesso ao dispositivo
<Fisico> Rudolf ^^
<zanin> Rudolf: tenho.. Mas a ideia é não instalar, pois o script q vou rodar, tem q rodar em varios Linux sem o cara precisar instalar :(
<Rudolf> Fisico: \o
<Rudolf> zanin: entendi
<zanin> Rudolf: tipo esse link http://meinit.nl/shell-script-measure-network-throughput-linux-machines
<luck_> sistematico,eu sabia esta mas era do bebado parado olhando jogarem xadrez,depois de horas perguntaram se ele queria jogar ?
<Rudolf> zanin: vc leu o script?
<zanin> Rudolf: sim, mas me pareceu a metrica dele meio estranha rsss
<luck_> sistematico,ele perguntou e xadrez?SIM,Não tenho paciencia pra jogar !!!
<Rudolf> zanin: qual metrica?
<zanin> Rudolf: medir os dados em um range de tempo
<Rudolf> zanin: uai
<Rudolf> zanin: como que vc quer medir?
<zanin> Rudolf: eu imagino que o Kernel deve conseguir acessar essas informações de uma forma mais simples rss
<Rudolf> zanin: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<zanin> Rudolf: não é possivel que o linux nao manipule isso de outra forma rs
<Rudolf> zanin: sim, faz
<Rudolf> mas "simples"
<Rudolf> zanin: leia aqui ó
<Rudolf> zanin: http://linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2000/11/16/LinuxAdmin.html
<Rudolf> zanin: cat /proc/net/dev
<Rudolf> zanin: tudo que vc precisa
<zanin> Rudolf: eu tava vendo isso mais cedo, mas nao achei onde ele pega qnts "dados" por segundo ele monitora.. inclusive o montante do rx e tx do script q te mandei trabalha de certa forma assim... vou ver certinho como ele traduz isso
<Rudolf> zanin: dados por segundo?
<Rudolf> zanin: ele te dá o consumo total
<Rudolf> zanin: vc precisa estipular o tempo para captura, e fazer a diferença no seu script
<zanin> Então.. isso não me resolve... eu tenho q ver uma forma dele me dar isso em kb/s de uma forma rapida.. sem ter q abrir uma janela de tempo para medir
<Rudolf> huehieuheiuheiuehiuehiuehieuheiuheiuheiuhiueheiuhe
<Rudolf> zanin: SO-NHA
<Rudolf> zanin: mastigadinho?
<zanin> pq tem q ser tipo, solicito a info e ele ja retorna
<Rudolf> zanin: isso vc tem pronto em programas
<Rudolf> zanin: não vem mastigadinho do kernel
<zanin> Será?
<sistematico> hahahahahahahaha
<sistematico> zanin: Afinal, o que você quer amiguinho?
<Rudolf> sistematico: cat /dev/null/speednow
<zanin> sistematico: preciso saber a taxa de transfer atual de uma placa de rede. Sem uso de um aplicativo de terceiro
<sistematico> zanin: Eu acho que em /proc/net deve ter toda a informação que você precisa.
<zanin> sistematico: sim, estou vendo aqui os devices que tem nele
<sas> putz, fui testar a bosta do virtualbox e travou denovo
<sas> pelo menos não esperei 4hrs denovo
<sas> aeohaeohae
<sistematico> sas: Qual o problema de usa-lo no modo NAT?
<sas> sistematico, é pq to usando num laboratório aqui, e não sei pq algumas paradas de dns do AD não funfa
<sas> só host-only
<Rudolf> sas: tenta no vmplayer
<Rudolf> sas: é sabido que o virtualbox tem algumas BOAS limitações quanto a uso de rede
<sas> vou dá uma zoiada, tava com pena de perder a vm do vbox mais vo tentar...
<Rudolf> sas: tente migrar
<Rudolf> sas: para futuros "labs" leia sobre os tipos de discos
<Rudolf> sas: na hora de criá-los, você pode usar um que funcione em ambos
<sas> Rudolf, pois é... só que na hora de criar... nem me toquei disso...
<sas> Rudolf, vo ver ... valeu
<Rudolf> sas: disponha
<Rudolf> Fisico: qual livro vc recomenda mesmo para fluidos?
<zanin> Rudolf: não era bem o que eu queria, mas acho que achei algo bem proximo: http://www.nagilum.net/bwm/bwm
<Rudolf> zanin: eu coloquei ali em cima
<Rudolf> zanin: veja que o bwm necessitará ser instalado
<zanin> mas nao é o bwm
<zanin> é um clone dele em perl
<zanin> rss
<zanin> estranhamente ele mede diferente do valor retornado pelo wget por exemplo, mas como é bem aproximado, acho que vai me server .. rss
<Rudolf> zanin: boa sorte
<zanin> Rudolf: valeu ae pela ajuda!
<rafaelsoaresbr> Bom dia
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém aí já passou pelo problema de o ícone do libreoffice sumir da barra lateral?
<Rudolf> huhieuheiuheiuheiuehiuehiuehe
<Rudolf> ai se meus problemas se resumissem a ícones engraçadinhos e bunitinhos
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: vc pode RE-configurar o ambiente do seu usuário com "userdel -r username", "adduser username"
<rafaelsoaresbr> Rudolf: olá prezado, o ícone some mesmo tendo um arquivo aberto, bloquer ou debloquear um ícone no painel não é problema algum.
<rafaelsoaresbr> como na imagem: http://imagebin.org/224058
<Rudolf> não entendi qual o problema
<rafaelsoaresbr> quando eu abro um arquivo de texto qualquer e mudo o foco para outra janela, o ícone do libreoffice some da barra lateral
<Rudolf> e quando vc volta ele volta?
<rafaelsoaresbr> dái eu abro o mesmo arquivo de novo e a janela reaparece, e junto com ela aparece dois ícones do libreoffice na barra, como está na figura.
<sas> Rudolf, cara rachei de rir agora kkkk
<sas> Rudolf, ai se meus problemas se resumissem a ícones engraçadinhos e bunitinhos
<sas> Rudolf, kkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> sas: meus problemas são administradores de sistemas topeiras
<sas> Rudolf, kkkk
<sas> Rudolf, eu aqui vendo umas parada maluca de chave pra openvpn, com a cabeça fervendo
<sas> Rudolf, olho aqui e tu solta uma dessa
<sas> Rudolf, aeohaeohaeoh
<denisbr> Deu problema no site ubuntu-br.org http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<Rudolf> denisbr: isso foi uma pergunta ou afirmação?
<sas> deu pau msm
<kayo> .inc
<kayo> jesus
<denisbr> Rudolf foi uma afirmação, esqueci do "!"
<Rudolf> denisbr: ou do "."
<denisbr> Rudolf também
<Alisson_BR> Ola pessoal alguem aqui pode mim ajuda com um drive de video tenho um notebook com uma placa de videos ati radeon x1250 alguem sabe se consigo o drive dela pra ubuntu?
<mwallacesd> Boa tarde galerinha do mal >)
<mwallacesd> Blz????
<alisson>  Ai galera, existe um drive pra plca ati radeon x1250 no ubuntu que funcione 3d?
<Rudolf> alisson: sim
<alisson> como eu faco pra instala?
<alisson> vc poderia mim ajuda?
<alisson> Rudolf: como eu faco pra instala?
<Rudolf> alisson: já olhou no google?
<MarconM> opa bom dia
<MarconM> boa tarde =)
<alisson> Rudolf: ja sim mais la so fala que nao tem mais suporte para ubuntu 12.04 que e o que eu uso.
<Rudolf> alisson: então não tem
<Rudolf> alisson: no miracles
<MarconM> xGrind: vou para xubutnu .. nao consigo usar opensuse nao
<wbsd> MarconM, you failed
<xGrind> kkk
<xGrind> noob
<xGrind> MarconM, usa windows :)
<MarconM> aeiaeuehaeuahea
<MarconM> wbsd: na verdade ue uso OpenBSD
<MarconM> em outro notebook
<Rudolf> huehieuhieueiuhe
<Rudolf> MarconM: se achou agora hein!
<Rudolf> MarconM: mas te pergunto
<wbsd> falhar no opensuse
<wbsd> é como broxar com uma puta gostosa
<wbsd> :s
<MarconM> kkkk
<Rudolf> MarconM: por que raios usa um openbsd no notebook?
<MarconM> wbsd: questao nao é falhar .. soh nao me deu bem com ele
<MarconM> Rudolf: olha ... apensar de todos dizerem q openbsd é isso aquilo eu uso ele ... funciona tudo wifi office rede normal
<alisson> <MarconM> uso o xubuntu 12.04 muito bom!
<MarconM> alisson: sim
<Rudolf> MarconM: eu não disse nada
<Rudolf> MarconM: só estou lhe perguntando por que usa openbsd
<MarconM> Rudolf: por que eu gosto .. acho uma boa distro me dou bem com ela
<Rudolf> MarconM: atualizou os sources?
<MarconM> infelizmente Freebsd nao rola bem aqui
<MarconM> Rudolf: sim compilei o kernel
<MarconM> para ativar umas coisas
<MarconM> Rudolf: eu ja uso openbsd tem 2 anos
<Rudolf> MarconM: não, estou perguntando se atualizou os sources
<MarconM> Rudolf: sim
<Rudolf> MarconM: qual versão?
<MarconM> 5.1
<MarconM> stable
<MarconM> agora generic
<MarconM> 5.2
<Rudolf> entendi
<MarconM> ports tudo atualizado
<Rudolf> MarconM: e ficou amigo do theo?
<MarconM> Rudolf: voce ja usou ele ?
<MarconM> Rudolf: theo ?
<Rudolf> MarconM: não conhece o Theo?
<MarconM> Rudolf: nao estou lembrado
<Rudolf> MarconM: usei, mas ñ para desktop
<Rudolf> MarconM: Theo de Raadt
<MarconM> hunm....
<Rudolf> MarconM: firewall bridge, ips, e honeyd
<MarconM> Rudolf: http://marconm.deviantart.com/art/OpenBSD-Xmonad-315875110?q=gallery%3Amarconm&qo=0
<MarconM> http://marconm.deviantart.com/art/OpenBSD-Xmonad-315742465
<Rudolf> MarconM: o que é isso?
<MarconM> Rudolf: screenshot
<Rudolf> ah nem
<Rudolf> vitoravelino: isso me lembra vc
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> usa isso e nao sabe usar opensuse? o.O
<MarconM> se voces lerem bem la em cima
<MarconM> eu nunca disse q nao sei usar
<MarconM> eu disse q nao gostei
<Rudolf> eu concordo
<Rudolf> SuSE, open ou não é uma bosta
<Rudolf> alias, não gostei
<MarconM> Rudolf: nao gostou do que ?
<Rudolf> MarconM: *suse
<Rudolf> MarconM: centos
<Rudolf> MarconM: redhat
<Rudolf> MarconM: fedora
<Rudolf> MarconM: mandriva
<Rudolf> MarconM: conectiva
<MarconM> Rudolf: voce usa oque ?
<Rudolf> gentoo desktop, freebsd servidores, fortigate firewall
<MarconM> Rudolf: gentoo ouvi dizer q é bom
<MarconM> Rudolf: usao gnome 3 ?
<Rudolf> deus me livre e guarde
<Rudolf> mas vc pode instalar se quiser
<Rudolf> eu bloqueio gnome nas minhas máquinas
<MarconM> Rudolf: sim eu sei
<Rudolf> lixo
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> Rudolf: usa o que ?
<Rudolf> -gnome -gnome-keyring -gnome-online-accounts -gnome-print -gnome-screensaver -gnome-shell -gnomecanvas -gnomecards
<MarconM> eu gosto de coisas mais minimas, openbox xfce xmonad
<Rudolf> fluxobx
<MarconM> Rudolf: ja usei muito massa
<Rudolf> eeeeeee dislexia
<Rudolf> fluxbox
<MarconM> Rudolf: ontem eu tava fazendo um script para mostrar a bateria na barra
<MarconM> tem nessa SS q eu te mandei
<Rudolf> já havia visto, vc mandou no freebsd-br
<MarconM> hmn
<MarconM> tava aprendendo a usar awk
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> Rudolf: voce ja mecheu com postgresql ou posgis ?
<Rudolf> só postgresql
<Rudolf> mas mecher == instalar e manter funcionando
<MarconM> sim ... configurar
<MarconM> eu preciso configurar um programa Qgis
<MarconM> é para georeferenciamento essas coisas
<MarconM> tenho que configura uma base de dados para ele
<Rudolf> não conheço
<MarconM> é
<MarconM> o jeito é assistir sobrenatural :|
<deprimido> é vagabundooo
<xuxuco> jacaré
<xuxuco> deita vagabundo
<xuxuco> é a tropa do ratinho
<xuxuco> aonde passa para tudo
<xuxuco> deixa os cana entrar
<xuxuco> é o bonde do trem bala
<xuxuco> favela do arará
<xuxuco> papapapap
<xuxuco> bala no viado
<xuxuco> do Rudolf
<xuxuco> mamador de rolas
<xuxuco> é simbora
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> Algem pode me ajudar a descobrir o nome deste programa
<OliveiraBorges> www.viamobile.com.br/qualprograma.jpg
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ai ?
<Rudolf> alguem
<OliveiraBorges> fala Rudolfo
<OliveiraBorges> blz
<OliveiraBorges> cara vc sabe qual program 'e este aqui
<OliveiraBorges> www.viamobile.com.br/qualprograma.jpg
<mateus_> alguém pode me dizer se existe um substituto do unity web player para ubuntu?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: nao
<Hertz> OliveiraBorges, é o POSPPSACENI
<Hertz> POPSPPSACENI ( Promova O Seu Projeto Perguntando Se Alguém Conhece Ele No IRC )
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> Hertz: e eu indo procurar no google
<Rudolf> Hertz 1 x 0 Rudolf
<Hertz> Rudolf, mal a intenção não era te trollar  :s
<Rudolf> Hertz: tranquilo
<Hertz> eu ignorei esse link ontem a noite inteira :x
<Rudolf> Hertz: eu vi ontem
<Hertz> Rudolf, acho que essa foi a primeira vez que pagou alguma coisa ir no terminal e dar um whois antes de abrir o link XD
<Rudolf> Hertz: não entendi
<Hertz> Rudolf, eu tenho esse costume de dar whois em todos os domínios antes de abrir um link que alguém posta no IRC
<Hertz> em partes por curiosidade, em partes por paranóia
<Hertz> Rudolf, mas se for pra falar do software em si, se não me engano, é a Plataforma IP da NextBilling
<Rudolf> Hertz: eu já vi pabx cisco e um que usa asterisk
<Rudolf> Hertz: mas nunca vi esse
<Hertz> é custom software (se não me engano)
<vitorlobo> sistematico, lucas
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Boa tarde.
<vitorlobo> aqui é noite
<sistematico> Aqui é 1h a menos.
<vitorlobo> sistematico, tarde/noite entao
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  ainda com aquele blog la?
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Tenho uns 10 blogs.
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  tenso..eu tbm
<vitorlobo> nao sei pq
<vitorlobo> toda entrevista q vejo sobre a campus party
<vitorlobo> tenho a impressão que está rodeado de um monte de nerd imbecil
<vitorlobo> até nas entrevistas meu Deus do céu
<vitorlobo> n sei oq é pior...ver isso...ou dizer...ser/ter o jovemNerd como ícone
<vitorlobo> pqp
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  foi na cp? alguma?
<vitorlobo> geekluc, tenso
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-11
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> boa noite a
<pauloolhos> Todos
<Joao_W> e ai boanoit
<pauloolhos> boa
<MarconM> pauloolhos: boa noite
<pauloolhos> nooa
<pauloolhos> boa
<MarconM> Geowany: egua :|
<Geowany> fala MarconM
<MarconM> Geowany: e ae homi quanto tempo
<MarconM> fzendo o que da vida
<Geowany> nada
<Geowany> universidade em greve ainda
<rmsraph> Alguém aqui consegue jogar Ragnarok Online no Ubuntu 12.04?
<vitorlobo> rmsraph,  volta pro windows
<vitorlobo> pqp hein
<vitorlobo> ragnarok
<rmsraph> vitorlobo, pq essa "raiva" toda? =D
<vitorlobo> rmsraph,  indiferença =]
<rmsraph> se é indiferença pq falou?
<vitorlobo> rmsraph,  senti-me necessidade
<vitorlobo> rmsraph,  rodei no debian usando wine 1.1 no ubuntu n
<vitorlobo> rmsraph, de qualquer modo, so em server pirata...q n usa guard
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<rmsraph> vitorlobo, aqui não era pra ser um lugar de ajuda mutua?
<rmsraph> eu já havia rodado ele antes, no falecido kurumin...
<vitorlobo> rmsraph,  vai no pvt do Andre_Gondim  q ele te ajuda
<rmsraph> eu ainda tenho esperança de rodar no ubuntu...
<rmsraph> vitorlobo, vc ta de brincadeira comigo ta?
 * vitorlobo vai la po
<vitorlobo> rmsraph,  ragnarok n tem versão linux felizmente ainda
<vitorlobo> rmsraph,  entao gogo windows
<vitorlobo> ;D
<rmsraph> vitorlobo, ele da problema no arquivo msvcp90.dll
<rmsraph> vc não gosta de rag?
<vitorlobo> rmsraph,  vixi é horrivel cara
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> rmsraph,  prefiro ultima online a ragnarok ...serio mesmo
<vitorlobo> se for pra querer grafico tosco
<vitorlobo> prefiro ultima online
<vitorlobo> alias
<vitorlobo> mmorpg online mais completo q ultima online não existe
<vitorlobo> agora...graficalmente é tenso
<rmsraph> nunca ouvi falar...
<rmsraph> dos que eu conheço rag é mais massa e tenho alguns amigos que jogam... =D
<vitorlobo> rmsraph,  ultima online vc pode ser desde blacksmith ( fazer armaduras ) até criador de galinhas, cozinheiro, pk, etc
<vitorlobo> rmsraph,  treinador de dragoes ... mtu completo
<rmsraph> aí é massa... =D
<vitorlobo> rmsraph,  enfim..roda mu online no linux de boa.....ja tentei cabal online mas sem sucesso
<vitorlobo> rmsraph,  sudo apt-get install playonlinux tem uma lista de games q rodam de boa
<rmsraph> eu to tentando rodar rag com ele...
<rmsraph> mas ainda ta em teste essa instalação...
<vitorlobo> rmsraph,  game guard da pau e interpreta o wine como um hack e n entra
<vitorlobo> Geowany, se decide poha
<vitorlobo> :S
<mcparafuso> brasil
<mcparafuso> vice
<mcparafuso> kkk
<omelete> mcparafuso,  pow man
<omelete> pensei q dessa x vinha ouro
<omelete> só pegou time fácil
<mcparafuso> omelete
<mcparafuso> mano
<mcparafuso> é 1 lixo
<mcparafuso> kara
<mcparafuso> pior tecnico
<mcparafuso> depois de dunga
<mcparafuso> pqp
<mcparafuso> kara
<mcparafuso> esse mano menezes
<mcparafuso> é mto lixo
<mcparafuso> maluco meteu atacante a lot
<mcparafuso> matou o meiod e campo
<mcparafuso> bixo burro
<bashaba> mexico wins:P
<Rudolf> http://g1.globo.com/sc/santa-catarina/eleicoes/2012/noticia/2012/08/vereador-do-caso-facebook-diz-que-foi-ofendido-em-pagina-e-por-e-mail.html
<Danniel-Lara> Rudolf: Por que será né ? e ainda ficam bravo heheh
<Rudolf> Danniel-Lara: mah burro esse juiz cara
<Rudolf> não me conformo com a burrice de juiz brasileiro informaticamente falando
<Rudolf> fode todo um país por causa da treta de alguns
<Danniel-Lara> Rudolf: Concordo
<linuxmen> Boa Tarde
<linuxmen> Quem esta afim de um desafio
<linuxmen> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) tenho este som
<linuxmen> e não funfa no Ubuntu 12.04
<linuxmen> alias no ubuntu, no mint, no debian, no fedora
<linuxmen> Sugestões?
<Rudolf> linuxmen: compilar o kernel com o devido suporte ao seu chipse
<linuxmen> Rudolf, so sobrou isto
<Rudolf> linuxmen: sugiro gentoo
<kernel> sugiro archlinux ;)
<linuxmen> Rudolf, olha seu pvt
<kernel> gentoo é bom tambem >)
<Rudolf> linuxmen: nõa aceito pvt
<Rudolf> linuxmen: nem aparece aqui
<kernel> Rudolf, kkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> usa qual client Rudolf ?
<Rudolf> kernel: irssi
<kernel> Rudolf, eu instalei o BitchX no meu arch mais ele nao passa as janelas :(
<Rudolf> kernel: bitchx foi retirado do gentoo por codigo inseguro não corrigido
<linuxmen> Vou instalar um Windows 7 que resolve
<kernel> =Z
<kernel> nao faça isso linuxmen
<Rudolf> linuxmen: boa
<Rudolf> kernel: deixa ele
<kernel> danger detected
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> kernel: é a melhor coisa que ele faz
<kernel> porque?
<kernel> :\
<Rudolf> kernel: é incompetente para usar linux, tem que usar o que ele consegue usar
<linuxmen> Rudolf, ai eu não atrapalho o canal certo
<linuxmen> Rudolf, sua mãe não me ensinou direito
<linuxmen> Rudolf, preciso de mais umas aulas
<kernel> =Z
<Rudolf> linuxmen: se vc conseguir ler psicografia, vai na fé
<kernel> só estudar irmao linuxmen
<kernel> se dedique que da certo
<kernel> ;D
<mcparafuso> essas eleições
<linuxmen> Rudolf, Acredito em Deus e em pessoas educadas
<mcparafuso> to de saco xeio
<linuxmen> Ai esta nossa diferença
<Rudolf> 3:18 < linuxmen> Vou instalar um Windows 7 que resolve
<mcparafuso> aqui na minha porta
<mcparafuso> meteram uns 60 adesivos
<Rudolf> linuxmen: desdenhar do linux no canal do linux não é educado
<mcparafuso> de candidato sem minha autorização
<Rudolf> mcparafuso: processa o candidato
<Rudolf> mcparafuso: ele é o responsável
<linuxmen> kernel, relaxa que vou dar uma pesquisada e falar com dois amigos que entendem mais de hardware e qualquer coisa volto ao canal para avisar como foi
<mcparafuso> Rudolf serio ai fazem isso tb?
<Rudolf> mcparafuso: sim
<kernel> linuxmen, vai na fé irmao
<mcparafuso> porra aki tem umas 3 placas
<Rudolf> linuxmen: recomendo novamente instalar gentoo e compilar o kernel
<mcparafuso> no poste de luz da minha casa q é colada ao muro
<Rudolf> linuxmen: aqui funciona
<mcparafuso> fora adesivos no portao
<Rudolf> mcparafuso: rua, poste não conta
<mcparafuso> Rudolf mais o poste
<mcparafuso> é da minha casa
<Rudolf> mcparafuso: eu to imaginando "porta da sua casa" literalmente
<mcparafuso> ele é colado ao muro
<linuxmen> Rudolf, recomendo aprender a tratar as pessoas bem no canal e ter percepção de quando brincamos
<mcparafuso> so q dentro do meu terreno
<mcparafuso> eo poste q uso pra jogar os cabos até o poste da rua
<mcparafuso> uai
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkk
<linuxmen> Rudolf, só para seu conhecimento eu uso linux desde 2000 somente ele e sou fundador do Ubuntu-SP
<linuxmen> Abraços
<mcparafuso> os fdp
<linuxmen> outra coisa obvia linuxmen pq eu uso windows ta kernel
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuehiuehiuehieuh
<mcparafuso> trepam com a escada no meu muro
<mcparafuso> e preendem
<Rudolf> linuxmen: mimimimimiimimim
<mcparafuso> tnc
<mcparafuso> dia q eu ver
<Rudolf> linuxmen: para de chorar cara
<linuxmen> kernel obrigado ai
<mcparafuso> vo takar fogo
<kernel> linuxmen, valeu irmao
<mcparafuso> nakela porra toda de placas
<Rudolf> mcparafuso: compra uma uzi
<kernel> tamo ae
<mcparafuso> q o cara tiver
<linuxmen> kernel, sempre
<mcparafuso> sem zoa
<mcparafuso> eleição so serve
<mcparafuso> pra nego infernizar
<mcparafuso> casa alhaeia
<linuxmen> kernel, não deixe de colaborar bom conta de pessoas despreparadas
<mcparafuso> sujam tudo com adesivos
<mcparafuso> placas
<kernel> linuxmen, ta certo irmao
<kernel> quando posso eu ajudo, e nao dese
<linuxmen> kernel, precisando de algo só me procurar na net que vai achar
<kernel> spreso as pessoas
<Rudolf> kernel: vai ficar alisando as bolas do cara?
<Rudolf> pqp!
<kernel> :\
<mcparafuso> esse canal
<mcparafuso> so tem retardado
<kernel> lol
<Rudolf> USA LINUX DESDE 2000 E NÃO CONSEGUE UMA PLACA DE SOM NO AR
<Rudolf> meus ovos
<mcparafuso> Rudolf para
<mcparafuso> de criar confusao com os nego
<mcparafuso> isso aki é canal de suporte
<mcparafuso> !google sc_trans
<Rudolf> mimimimi
<Rudolf> só tem chorão aqui
<mcparafuso> http://www.cesararaujo.net/airtime-um-novo-conceito-de-radio/
<mcparafuso> maneiro
<mcparafuso> o painel
<mcparafuso> foda desses soft opensource
<mcparafuso> q nem todos pegam em todas as distro
<mcparafuso> esses desenvolvedores preguiçosos
<mcparafuso> Rudolf
<mcparafuso> http://www.pcbsd.org/
<mcparafuso> ja usou pcbsd?
<mcparafuso> kernel http://www.pcbsd.org/
<kernel> ja usei
<kernel> esse dae
<mcparafuso> é bom?
<Rudolf> mcparafuso: não
<kernel> pra quem quer começar a usar bsd sim
<mcparafuso> eu quero começar
<mcparafuso> usar bsd
<mcparafuso> ia meter freebsd
<mcparafuso> aki
<mcparafuso> mais axei mto complexo
<Rudolf> mcparafuso: só free, open ou net mesmo
<mcparafuso> vo por esse pcbsd
<kernel> use primeiro pcbsd
<kernel> para aprender mais
<Rudolf> discordo
<Rudolf> use freebsd para aprender, depois migre para algo pronto
<Rudolf> se der pau no mastigadinho vc já sabe arrumar
<mcparafuso> pow
<mcparafuso> esse pcbsd
<mcparafuso> parece ser r0x
<mcparafuso> todo voltado pra uso domestico
<kernel> o cara nunca usou bsd
<kernel> e vai logo de cara no free?
<kernel> :\
<Rudolf> kernel: eu comecei com o freebsd 4.3
<Rudolf> kernel: antes mesmo do linux
<kernel> voce é voce cara
<Rudolf> kernel: cara, basta ler a doc
<kernel> nao generalize
<Rudolf> kernel: sim, fato
<Rudolf> leia e aprenderá
<Rudolf> participe das comunidades
<mcparafuso> o freebsd
<Rudolf> esteja informado sobre o que vc precisa saber
<mcparafuso> os repositorios é pelo ports
<mcparafuso> neh?
<kernel> sim
<mcparafuso> vo baixar a iso
<mcparafuso> do pcbsd
<kernel> nao custa nada tentar!
<mcparafuso> s
<mcparafuso> vo rodar em virtualbox
<mcparafuso> de testes
<kernel> a vida é de tentativas
<mcparafuso> se curtir vo jogar no outro desk
<Rudolf> mcparafuso: cara, se vai tentar
<Rudolf> mcparafuso: tente freebsd
<Rudolf> mcparafuso: comece com algo cru
<Rudolf> mcparafuso: vai construindo aos poucos
<mcparafuso> ta loco
<mcparafuso> freebsd vo tomar surra a lot
<Rudolf> mcparafuso: é errando que se aprende
<Rudolf> uai
<Rudolf> mcparafuso: vc não quer sair voando, quer aprender
<Rudolf> mcparafuso: não foi o que disse?
<Rudolf> mcparafuso: tem o freebsd-br onde vc pode perguntar
<Rudolf> mcparafuso: basta perguntar com inteligência, principalmente não perguntando como colocar um incone no desktop
<kernel> começe do primeiro degrau da escada
<kernel> depois voce vai subindo para o segundo
<kernel> :P
<Rudolf> o primeiro degrau não é o cozinhado e sim o que precisa ser cozido
<Rudolf> não pegue a comida pronta
<Rudolf> prepare-a
<kernel> pra voce aprender a preparar a comida tem que provar o gosto dela preparada
<kernel> ;P
<Rudolf> kernel: só se ele fosse um bebê
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> mcparafuso: use o que bem entender
<kernel> como vou saber os ingredientes da comida se eu nao provar ela?
<Rudolf> mcparafuso: mas lembre-se de ler a documentação
<Rudolf> kernel: lendo a porra da receita
<Rudolf> kernel: é o que to falando desde o começo
<kernel> esse rudolf
<kernel> vou te falar viu
<kernel> o cara quer ajudar da maneira mais dificil
<kernel> :\
<MarconM> Opa boa tarde
<kernel> buenas.. ;)
<mcparafuso> kk
<mcparafuso> kernel
<mcparafuso> http://www.cesararaujo.net/airtime-um-novo-conceito-de-radio/
<MarconM> kernel: \o tudo certim brother ?
<mcparafuso> ja viu esse airtime?
<kernel> MarconM, tudo irmao ;)
<MarconM> poxa cara até que enfim acabei de configurar esse servidor
<MarconM> affs =/
<MarconM> agora o jeito é configurar o OpenBSD
<mcparafuso> servidor
<mcparafuso> de q?
<MarconM> danco de dados
<MarconM> postgresql e postgis
<MarconM> samba
<mcparafuso> sakei
<MarconM> mysql
<mcparafuso> eu uso
<mcparafuso> mysql
<mcparafuso> + php + postfix
<mcparafuso> e kloxo
<mcparafuso> rodando centos 5.8
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> eu to usando ubuntu server 12.04
<mcparafuso> rs
<MarconM> e OpenBSD
<mcparafuso> é pra servidor web?
<MarconM> nao
<mcparafuso> a ta
<mcparafuso> pra web melhor é centos
<mcparafuso> eu curto
<mcparafuso> kkk
<MarconM> programa de georeferenciament espacial
<MarconM> é questao de gosto
<mcparafuso> MarconM tipo
<MarconM> to tentaando controlar a NASA
<mcparafuso> eu uso kloxo
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> keluxo
<mcparafuso> ele é tipo 1 cpanel
<MarconM> uhauahauehuehuaha
<mcparafuso> so q opensource
<MarconM> nunca ouvi falar
<mcparafuso> ai so roda em centos
<mcparafuso> é bonzao
<MarconM> a ta
<mcparafuso> tem mesma coisas q o cpanel
<mcparafuso> pra gerenciamento de hosting
<mcparafuso> so q é free
<MarconM> mcparafuso: para controlar eu uso o phpmyadmin
<mcparafuso> rs
<mcparafuso> eu uso o kloxo
<mcparafuso> bom a lot
<MarconM> webmix
<mcparafuso> pratico configurar tudo
<mcparafuso> vem webmail etc
<MarconM> webmix tambem é gratis
<mcparafuso> mais sei la
<mcparafuso> nao fica profissional
<mcparafuso> ja usei webmin
<mcparafuso> http://lxcenter.org/software/kloxo
<mcparafuso> http://www.acyoo.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/kloxo11.jpg
<mcparafuso> ele é bonito
<mcparafuso> oq to atrás agora
<mcparafuso> é de 1 painel
<MarconM> mcparafuso: ele tem q ser compulado
<mcparafuso> estilo whsonic
<MarconM> ou tem no repo
<mcparafuso> so q opensource
<mcparafuso> MarconM nenhum dos 2
<mcparafuso> ele instala
<mcparafuso> como se fosse cpanel
<mcparafuso> se baixa 1 arkivo .sh
<MarconM> eu nunca usei cpanl
<mcparafuso> do site
<mcparafuso> roda ele
<mcparafuso> ./install.sh
<mcparafuso> ele faz tudo
<MarconM> a ta
<mcparafuso> automatico
<MarconM> entendi
<MarconM> legal
<mcparafuso> ja baixa tudo
<mcparafuso> phpmyadmin
<MarconM> vou ligar o server agora
<mcparafuso> etc
<MarconM> e testar
<mcparafuso> mais
<mcparafuso> so funfa em centos
<mcparafuso> 5.x
<MarconM> a ta
<mcparafuso> nas versão 6.x
<MarconM> entendi
<mcparafuso> nem funfa
<mcparafuso> mais é otimo
<mcparafuso> pra qem tem q alocar varias contas de hospedagem
<mcparafuso> e ker algo bonito
<mcparafuso> é bom
<mcparafuso> tem webmail roundclub
<mcparafuso> etc
<mcparafuso> melhor q torrar
<mcparafuso> 60 usd
<mcparafuso> mensal em licensa cpanel
<mcparafuso> kkkkkkkk
<mcparafuso> kernel
<mcparafuso> tu manja algum painel
<mcparafuso> estilo centova cast , whmsonic
<mcparafuso> open source?
<MarconM> nao
<mcparafuso> to loco
<mcparafuso> atrás de 1
<mcparafuso> odeio ter q pagar
<mcparafuso> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<mcparafuso> so pago em ultimo caso
<Geowany> vitorlobo: ?
<Boner> já bateram os ovos em você ?
<Boner> omelete JÁ BATERAM OS OVOS EM VOCÊ ?
<Boner> ehehehehee
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Boa Tarde a todos
<mwallacesd> Qual o melhor livro de programação C ???
<mwallacesd> Boa, pauloolhos
<pauloolhos> Joia, como esta meu caro
<mwallacesd> E triste, perdemos a medalha de ouro depois de 24 años esperando una final olimpica
<mwallacesd> Essa copa de 2014 vai ser um fiasco!!!
<mwallacesd> Mas em fim estou buscando um livro de liguagem C, basico intermedio
<pauloolhos> Mwallacesd
<pauloolhos> Aquele cara corrdor da jamaica
<pauloolhos> O que é aquilo
<mwallacesd> Uma maquina
<mwallacesd> O foda é aguentar tanto mexicano aqui no meu ouvido dizendo: "Le ganamos a Brasil"
<mwallacesd> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/08/09/free-official-ubuntu-book-for-approved-loco-teams-2/
<vitorlobo> mwallacesd,  o Brasil já deixou de ser top no futebol a muito tempo
<vitorlobo> coitado de quem achar que.... seremos ainda campeoes em copas
<vitorlobo> o País do futebol n existe mais auhauha
<vitorlobo> é o País do pão e circo
<vitorlobo> o.o
<mwallacesd> =) Concordo vitorlobo esse neymar uma decepção!!! O técnico do Brasil já pediu a contas???
<vitorlobo> mwallacesd,  neymar = marketing...igual robinho no inicio. E cadê robinho hoje?
<mwallacesd> É verdade, cade ele??? Que merda
<vitorlobo> mwallacesd,  ne por anda n..mas brasileiro é muito otario....o povo tomando no c* e ainda se iludindo com futebol
<vitorlobo> mwallacesd, é a melhor maneira de cegarem o povo..olimpiadas, futebol..copa
<vitorlobo> mwallacesd,  Romário...hoje deputado federal disse: essa copa de 2014 será a maior lavagem de dinheiro da história deste País
<vitorlobo> ^^
<mwallacesd> O Romário é deputado federal ai no Brasil véio??? Sério isso vitorlobo
<mwallacesd> ???
<vitorlobo> mwallacesd,  sim
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Procure fugir do Off-Topic.
<sistematico> heh
<vitorlobo> sistematico, reclama com Andre_Gondim
<Rudolf> boa, discutir futebol
<Rudolf> vão estudar galera
<vitorlobo> mwallacesd,  romário disse tbm: Pelé, você calado é um poeta
<Rudolf> o importante é que as coxudas, bundudas, bucetudas do volei ganharam
<Rudolf> pqp, cada uma mais gostosa que a outra
<Rudolf> melhor que elas só as negona do atletismo
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: vai falar que vc não gosta
<Rudolf> caraio, preciso estudar
<Rudolf> fui
<vitorlobo> lol
<vitorlobo> mwallacesd, vc ta no méxico?
<mwallacesd> Sim cara, os caras postaram uma foto do cristo redentor segurando a bandeira do Méxio
<mwallacesd> México
<Danniel-Lara> mwallacesd: e os argentino também gostaram da derrota do brasil
<mwallacesd> É né, a Argentina e o Uruguay já tem medalha de Ouro no Futebol né...
<mwallacesd> Agora o Mexico também, e o Brasil NADA!!!
<tux_> ola a todos
<sistematico> Olá.
<tux_> alguem trabalha com application
<tux_> jboss
<sistematico> Pergunta curiosa.
<sistematico> tux_: Nunca ouvi falar, o que é isso?
<tux_> é um servidor de aplicação java
<sistematico> Ah!
<sistematico> Legal..
<tux_> vc trabalha com que
<sistematico> tux_: Não trabalho com informática.
<sistematico> Uai..
<sistematico> heh
<vitorlobo> sistematico, trabalha com oq?
<jxajro> boa noite! Saudalções socialistas a todos!
<jxajro> alguém sabe como faço o adobe flash player funcionar direito no firefox??
<xGrind> jxajro, como assim? qual versão do firefox? e oq acontece?
<xGrind> central de programas usando quase 1gb de ram o.O
<jxajro> Oi xGrind! Desculpe a demora..pensei que ninguém podia ajudar....:(
<jxajro> bem...deixe esclarecer
<romil> ele saiu
<jxajro> .....puuuts....deixa pra lá....:(
<jxajro> vou me aguentar do jeito que der até achar uma solução pra esta merda.
<jxajro> :(
<romil> a que merda se refere?
<jxajro> esta porcaria de FF e Chrome! Um não roda a última versão do Adobe Flash Player e o outro roda mas não aceita fontes chinesas.
<jxajro> to quase ficando louco
<jxajro> hoje a tarde abri o site num windows 7 do computador de um amigo meu e o site rodou lisinho.
<romil> ahh. bem, a questao ff de nao rodar ultima versao do flash nao é porque a adobe nao vai mais lançar flash pra linux?
<jxajro> mas aqui no Ubuntu - Chrome o Flash Player até roda mas não reconhece fontes chinesas.
<Daekdroom> A Adobe vai continuar lançando Flash para Linux, mas com a API Pepper que até agora só o Chrome usa.
<jxajro> ah Romil! C tá brincando né cara?
<Daekdroom> E pra quê você precisa de uma versão Flash mais nova que a 11.3?
<jxajro> como não vai lançar mais flash pro linux?
<jxajro> então acho que não vou poder mais usar o Live Mocha.
<jxajro> Então Daekdroom.
<Boner> claro que vai lançar flash para linux, dúvido que perderia esse mercado
<romil> bem, pra ser franco nao gosto do flash, espero que a galere adote de vez o html5 em seus sites e decrete a morte do flash logo de uma vez
<jxajro> o FF não roda flash...o Chrome roda mas quando eu abro as lições de mandarim no www.livemocha.com as fontes do flash não aparecem entende?
<romil> jxajro, vc tem essas fontes no seu sistema?
<jxajro> Entao boner...o mercado de Linux não é tão pequeno e tá crescendo muito...se depender de mim 105% do mundo usa linux.
<jxajro> Se tenho? Acho que tenho! Veja Romil...
<jxajro> pra usar o www.livemocha.com em chinês eu faço o seguinte:
<jxajro> abro a lição e deixo o bloco de notas aberto...copio os quadradinhos onde deveriam aparecer as palavras e colo no gdit
<jxajro> leio em chines o que deveria aparecer no site, entende?
<Boner> não é tanto deve ser entorno de uns 20% do mercado mundial
<Boner> mas isso é uma boa fatia n acha ?
<jxajro> quer que eu faça uma foto da tela pra vc ver?
<jxajro> Porr* bixo! 20% não é tão pouco, né?
<Boner> não é muito consumidor para abrirem mão
<Sandro_> Boa Noite a  Todos!
<Boner> não, é muito consumidor para abrirem mãp
<Boner> não, é muito consumidor para abrirem mão
<Boner> re re re
 * Boner tomando vodka
<romil> so podia
<Boner> romil vai dizer que n concorda com as minhas estatisticas ?
<romil> jxajro, se os carteres aparecem como quadrados eu acho que as fontes nao estao instaladas no seu sistema
<romil> Boner, to por fora dessas estatisticas
<Boner> gostaria de saber o que é usado na china
<jxajro> Mas como Romil? Todos os programas reconhecem..se eu jogo no google translate ele aparece normal..só no site não...perai...vou tirar uma foto pra vcs verem.
<jxajro> esperem um momento....to abrindo aqui.
<jxajro> mas o FF vai ficar sem flash?
<Boner> jxajro bem capaz
<Daekdroom> " NOTE: Adobe Flash Player 11.2 will be the last version to target Linux as a supported platform. Adobe will continue to provide security backports to Flash Player 11.2 for Linux."
<Daekdroom> No próprio site da Adobe.
<jxajro> Ah Boner...isso é brincadeira, né?
<Daekdroom> Mas o Chrome continua com atualizações porque suporta a API Pepper.
<jxajro> então e preciso 11.3 pra cima
<romil> jxajro, vc usa chrome ou chromium?
<Daekdroom> Por que você precisa de Flash pra usar o Livemocha?
<Daekdroom> Não dá pra fazer as lições numa versão sem Flash do site?
<jxajro> eu uso o chrome, romil! Navegador
<jxajro> porque Daekdroom...espera que já mostro
<jxajro> só um minuto...vou uploudar no image shack
<romil> jxajro, perguntei porque existe o chrome que é o navegador do google com todos os "extras", e o chromium que é o navegador em que o chrome se baseia mas sem os "extras", portanto, sem flash
<jxajro> http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/1294/capturadetelaem20120811.png
<jxajro> bom...acho que uso o chrome.
<jxajro> veja aí.
<romil> estou tentando abrir o site, minha net a radio esta um lixo como sempre
<Boner> abri
<romil> uma forma facil de saber se é o chorme ou chromium é so ver o icone dele, o do chorme tem as tres cores e o do chromium  é todo azul
<Boner> passa o link da página
<Boner> vou tentar abrir com o xp
<jxajro> entenderam?
<jxajro> ah é? deixa eu tentar ver.
<romil> interessante. deve ser entao alguma configuração do proprio flash
<jxajro> _justamente_ romil! Bingo!
<jxajro> foi isso que li num site uma vez
<jxajro> que o flash 10.3 em  diante tinha esse problema
<jxajro> mas no windows ele não acontece.
<jxajro> é só _no flash_ que as letras não aparecem...no resto do sistema tá normal
<romil> bem, so funciona no flash 10.3?
<jxajro> O Linux é ótimo...adoro o Linux...uso até CAD em linux..mas tem coisas que são de rosca, entendem?
<jxajro> veja romil...note que na figura eu _targeei_ os quadradinhos e joguei no gdit.
<jxajro> logo abaixo
<Boner> concordo
<jxajro> o perereco está no flash
<romil> sei como é. mas nesse caso ne é culpa do linux e sim da adobe e seu flash
<jxajro> eu lí num site quando tava tentando resolver o problema que esse negocio de não aparecer _algumas_ letras de _alguns_ idiomas era possível acontgecer
<romil> jxarjro, em que versao do flash esse trem funfa no linux?
<jxajro> é que agora não lembro que site que lí isso.
<jxajro> tava em inglês.
<jxajro> náo entendi, romil :(
<romil> se pegar numa versao anterior vc pode tentar achar na net uma versao mais antiga do flash e instalar ai
<jxajro> a versão do flash onde isso funciona é no 10.3 em diante
<romil> ahh
<romil> entao precisa ver que versao do flash o seu chrome usa
<jxajro> o FF tem um flash mas o livemocha _não reconhece_
<jxajro> o chrome do linux tá usando uma 10.3 alguma coisa
<jxajro> parece que tem um site que diz qual é mas esqueci...:(
<romil> pope ai no teu chrome isso chrome://plugins/
<romil> e ve a versao
<jxajro> não sei que chrome eu tenho mas acho que é o chrome mesmo
<romil> entao. ve a versao do flash com chrome://plugins/
<jxajro> pmde ei acho isso? perai..é só colocar no navegador?
<jxajro> pope?
<romil> isso
<romil> desculpe, escorrei no teclado. hehehehe
<romil> *poe
<jxajro> aí vai..contro c contro v
<jxajro> Flash (3 files) - Versão: 11.3.31.225Shockwave Flash 11.3 r31
<romil> bom, é a versao certa
<jxajro> Versão:11.3.31.225Local:/opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.soTipo:PPAPI (fora do processo
<jxajro> Tipos MIME:Tipo MIMEDescriçãoExtensões de arquivoapplication/x-shockwave-flashShockwave Flash.swfapplication/futuresplashFutureSplash Player.spl
<jxajro> essa careta aí é so
<romil> bem, pode descartar a versao como causa do problema. so pode ser alguma configuração que o flash pecisa
<jxajro> aliás.....romil...._aqui mesmo_ não vejo quando vcs colocam a centos nas palavras...o "é" de vcs aparece como "?" pra mim.
<jxajro> IIIIIIISSO, romil!
<Boner> jxajro em que idioma está seu ubuntu ?
<jxajro> o site dizia isso mesmo
<romil> o problema dos acentos é devido suas configurações de codificação
<romil> os locales
<jxajro> meu ubuntu está em pt
<jxajro> partido dos trabalhadores.
<jxajro> Boner
<jxajro> (por isso que estou me ferrando)
<jxajro> que, romil? como assim, cara?
<jxajro> vc está dizendo que não configurei direito?
<jxajro> os locales?
<romil> pera. to tentando ver alguma coisa aqui na net sobre isso. faz tanto tempo que nao mexo nisso que esqueci
<romil> hehehehe
<jxajro> opa...perai..eu passei as conf do shockwave....e o certo é flash player, né?
<jxajro> no link que mandaram não tem adobe flash player
<romil> é praticamente a mesma coisa
<sistematico> Pior que não.
<jxajro> mas não tem nada que substitua o flash player?
<romil> nao. tem que esperar que os desenvolvedores do site decidam optar por outra tecnologia
<xGrind> jxajro: oq acontece?
<romil> o que acontece é que o flash nao fala chinez. hehehehehe
<romil> pow, ta dificil se acostumar com o unity
<xGrind> travando?
<sistematico> jxajro: Se ainda tá com aquele problema do LiveMocha? Ou num era você?
<jxajro> oi
<jxajro> já mandei email pros fdp do site...:(
<jxajro> oi xGrind
<jxajro> leia acima
<romil> nao. ate aqui a unica coisa que nao funciona no unity é quando monto uma unidade. aparece normal na barra laterla, mas quando desmonto a unidade o icone nao sai da barra
<jxajro> o flash do chrome não reconhece letras
<jxajro> http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/1294/capturadetelaem20120811.png
<romil> coisa insignificante a meu ver. o duro é se acostumar com o unity em si.
<xGrind> kkk
<romil> mas, parece que agora a moda sao os sistemas hibridos, desktops-mobile
<romil> como se todo mundo de uam hora pra outra so fosse usar tablets
<romil> fala serio ne
<romil> para produção, nada substitui um bom desktop
<xGrind> viram o Gnome OS?
<xGrind> deve ser por isso q mudaram o nautilus. só pensam em tablets agora
<sistematico> romil: Abandona o Unity, usa o MATE ou OpenBox que é muiiiiiito mais top.
<sistematico> :D
<xGrind> xfce man
<sistematico> Tambem.
<sistematico> Mas eu num sou muito fã do XFCE..
<Geowany> cara
<xGrind> melhor que gnome 3
<Geowany> xGrind: voltei pro xfce
<Geowany> não consigo engolir esse kde4
<romil> humm. vi bons reviews sobre o xfce, promete ser um bom substituto pro gnome 2
<Geowany> gnome2 tá "morto"
<Geowany> romil: é muito bom...
<sistematico> Tem um fork dele.
<xGrind> Geowany: cara, gnome 3 ta horrivel e pesado. kde continua pesado, não adianta.
<xGrind> xfce continua sendo do mesmo jeito, só melhorias \o/
<Geowany> xGrind: cara...não vi o kde ser pesado
<sistematico> O Mate é um fork do Gnome2.
<Geowany> acho que isso é legado da transição
<romil> uma duvida, dependendo do programa que vc instalar o xfce usa coisa do gnome, mas sao do gnome 2 ou 3?
<xGrind> depende
<xGrind> xubuntu 12.04 usa coisa do gnome 3, como o cheese
<Geowany> cara, kde não fica pesado na minha maquina
<sistematico> romil: Depende, se o programa for em GTK3 vai usar "coisas" do Gnome3.
<Geowany> tenho um quad core com 8gb de ram
<Geowany> o problema é que o kde tem coisas que nem preciso
<romil> hummm.
<Geowany> o xfce já me atende
<Geowany> xfce deixou de ser "leve" faz muito tempo
<xGrind> Geowany: no mageia eu tava com varias dependencias do kde, e nem pesava aki. abria qq coisa q rodava de boa. se colocasse o kde mesmo, ficaria leve.
<Geowany> esse espaço hoje é ocupado pelo lxde
<sistematico> No meu OS nem tem como por o Gnome3, graças a Deus.
<Geowany> ressuscitei uma máquina ontem
<sistematico> heh
<Geowany> 512 de ram
<romil> quad core com 8gb de ram.... com isso vc roda ate o ultraobeso e famigerado vista sem sofrer muito
<Geowany> singlecore, mobo da MSI com duas usbs atrás
<Geowany> vga embutida
<Geowany> ta com lxde lá funcionando no outro quarto
<anderson> Boa noite
<romil> boa
<xGrind> não sei oq acontece com um outro pc aki. nao roda flash o.O
<Geowany> só que instalar de leve pra rodar app "pesada" não adianta
<anderson> Estou kubuntu LTS, posso tirar dúvidas nesta sala ou existe uma específica?
<xGrind> anderson: aki msm
<Geowany> lá tá com um midori pra navegar, abiword/gnumeric pra coisas bobas
<romil> anderson, pode perguntar o que quizer
<romil> quem souber responderá
<xGrind> não gosto do midori. é muito instavel:/
<Geowany> anderson: manda aí brother!
<anderson> Por exemplo, costumo usar em outra distro o XFE
<xGrind> sempre da crash nessa bagaça
<Geowany> xGrind: instável?
<xGrind> Geowany: sempre q usei midori no xubuntu, ele deu crash. todas as vezes.
<Geowany> funciona mt bem aqui no debian
<anderson> por ser leve, mas nao sei como funciona aqui
<Geowany> bah...xubuntu!
<anderson> executar como root
<romil> o chato de usar kde é que vc acaba semrpe precisando de algo em gtk3 ai começa a melecada
<Geowany> anderson: vc quer usar o xfe como root?
<anderson> como libero a execucao de um programa como root sem usar sudo ou kdesudo ou kdesu
<Geowany> aperta alt+F2
<Geowany> digita
<Geowany> kdesudo xfe
<romil> é xfe ou xfce?
<anderson> XFE
<romil> humm
<Geowany> romil: pra ser sincero....sempre vamos precisar de gtk e qt juntos
<Geowany> sempre vai ter algo
<sistematico> anderson: O que é XFE?
<anderson> o problema 'e que este programa tem um atalho para iniciar como root
<anderson> que nao funciona
<Geowany> eu aqui uso pidgin, clementine, opera, virtualbox, k3b
<Geowany> sempre vai ter algo em qt ou gtk
<anderson> em outras distros eu uso $ su -
<anderson> e permite executar como root
<anderson> por que nao funciona aqui?
<Geowany> usa o sudo
<romil> eu nao acho. da pra usar gnoem sem qt, claro que vc tem que abrir mao de programas otimos como o k3b
<sistematico> anderson: Tenta assim: su -c "comando"
<romil> anderson, precisa configurar a senha do root
<Geowany> sistematico ele ta usando kubuntu
<Geowany> no kubuntu a conta de root não vem com senha
<romil> so assim pra usa ro su
<Geowany> use o sudo mesmo
<sistematico> Geowany: E qq tem?
<anderson> http://roland65.free.fr/xfe/
<Geowany> sudo comando
<Geowany> sistematico tem muita coisa!
<xGrind> pq nao abre pelo terminal?
<xGrind> sudo su
<xGrind> senha
<Geowany> pra ele usar su -c 'comando'
<Geowany> ele tem que dar um sudo su e redefinir a senha
<anderson> $ su -c xfe
<anderson> Senha:
<anderson> No protocol specified
<anderson> No protocol specified
<anderson> FXApp::openDisplay: unable to open display :0
<sistematico> Geowany: Claro que não! Porque?
<Geowany> anderson: camarada
<sistematico> Geowany: Igualzinho o sudo!
<Geowany> digita sudo
<Geowany> sudo comando
<Geowany> sudo xfe
<romil> sudo passwd root
<Geowany> ele vai pedir sua senha de usuário
<romil> assim cadastra sua senha do root
<Geowany> não precisa redefinir senha de root
<Geowany> já tem o sudo
<sistematico> Bem, como tem gente bem mais entendida do que eu, ficarei calado.
<anderson> vou tentar, mas se nao funcionar essa opcao vai perder a funcionalidade
<anderson> do atalho para execucao como root
<Geowany> "Nós tentaremos nos certificar de que o software seja configurado para o uso desktop mais comum. Por exemplo, a conta de usuário adicionada por padrão durante a instalação deverá ter permissões para utilização de recursos de áudio e vídeo, impressão e gerenciamento do sistema através do sudo."
<romil> sistematico, faça isso nao professor, de-nos sua contribuição
<Geowany> http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-desktop/
<Geowany> anderson: por curiosidade, o que vc acha de interessante no xfe?
<Geowany> eu tentei usar ele mas não gostei
<anderson> Leve, estável, prático
<Geowany> hummm
<Geowany> eu prefiro o mc mesmo
<anderson> não tem problemas com codificação como alguns aplicativos KDE
<romil> humm. nunca usei, nao posso opinar
<anderson> Ele fica no limiti para mim entre simplicidade e recursos.
<Geowany> que inclusive tenho instalado nos servidores
<Geowany> eu não consigo engolir é esse thunar
<Geowany> não tem abas
<Geowany> não divide painel
<anderson> o que acho mais estranho no kutuntu é poucos kerneis oficias
<anderson> mandriva / mageia / mib tem vários kerneis oficiais envenenados
<anderson> estou usando o pf
<anderson> mas parece ainda lento
<anderson> 3.5.1-pf
<Geowany> root@camelot:/home/geowany# uname -a
<Geowany> Linux camelot 2.6.32-5-686-bigmem #1 SMP Sun May 6 04:39:05 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<Geowany> ;)
<anderson> está com um kernel bem antigo
<romil> kernel debian 6 eu acho
<Geowany> aham
<Geowany> xGrind: ei!
<Geowany> aff, saiu!
<sistematico> FreeBSD optimus 9.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p1 #1: Fri May 25 01:26:39 AMT 2012     root@freebsd-st:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/
<sistematico> ;P
<Geowany> sistematico já testou o novo pc-bsd?
<Geowany> eu acho bacana a ideia deles de não misturar apps com o resto do sistema
<sistematico> Geowany: D-E-T-E-S-T-O
<sistematico> :D
<Geowany> cara, tipo agora, to na merda aqui querendo jogar hedgewars
<Geowany> mas não posso instalar a ultima versão pq precisa de umas coisas do qt atualizadas
<Geowany> esse lance de dependencias é que ferra no linux
<sistematico> Mas o que que tem?
<anderson> isso é porque os desenvolvedores não se preocupam em compatibilidade
<Geowany> eu to com o debian stable
<anderson> apenas em novidades, novidades e novidades
<Geowany> e as libs do qt são antigas pro jogo
<sistematico> Geowany: O ideal seria manter seu sistema atualizado.
<Geowany> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<Geowany> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<sistematico> Geowany: Se tem o jogo nos repositórios todas as libs estariam com versões certas.
<Geowany> tá atualizado!
<Geowany> o jogo está no repositorio, mas é versão antiga
<sistematico> Geowany: O hedgewars tem nos repositórios do Debian?
<Geowany> tem sim
<Geowany> mas é o 0.9.15
<Geowany> ele ta no 0.9.17
<sistematico> Então é só alegria.
<sistematico> Geowany: Stable né fi..
<Geowany> rodei o 0.9.17 no wine =P
<sistematico> Geowany: Stable é Stable, se não precisa do Stable use o Testing como eu fiz.
<sistematico> Certo?
<Geowany> Talvez! =P
<sistematico> O Unstable é igual ao ArchLinux default.
<sistematico> Debian é muito estável, pode usar o Testing ou até o Unstable sem medo de ser feliz.
<Geowany> debian testing é mais estável do que mt distro que se diz "estável" por aí
<anderson> Geowany, vou discordar num ponto
<anderson> A mais estável que já testei foi Mageia
<sistematico> Geowany: Tenho 3 pcs, esse com o FreeBSD, um com o Debian Testing e outro com o Arch Linux, sei que em uma máquina eu não posso exigir as ultimas versões *nunca*..
<sistematico> :P
<Geowany> anderson: estável em qual sentido?
<anderson> Ela tem poucos pacotes comparando com debian, mas é muito estável
<anderson> não ter bugs
<anderson> ser leve
<anderson> todas as ferramentas gráficas funcionarem
<Geowany> pq eu tenho uns servidores rodando desde 2009
<Geowany> instalei no lenny
<sistematico> anderson: O Debian é mais.
<Geowany> atualizei pro squeeze
<anderson> em toda atualização não quebra o sistema nunca
<Geowany> estão lá funcionando numa boa!
<Geowany> anderson: cara, eu to começando a achar ruim essa parada de "minha distro tem mais pacotes"
<anderson> para servidor eu não sei, mas para usuário doméstico que falo
<Geowany> pq cedo ou tarde vc vai ter que instalar algo "não-oficial"
<Geowany> né não sistematico?
<romil> vi umas noticias que o novo ambiente padrao do debian vai ser o xfce
<Geowany> romil: aham!
<sistematico> Geowany: É, vai do gosto.
<romil> o gnome3 ta lendo uma atras da outra
<romil> *levando
<romil> hehehehe
<anderson> sim
<Geowany> eu ri da materia no hardware.com.br
<sistematico> Geowany: Num adianta o cara quebrar a distro e falar que ela num é estável depois.
<sistematico> hahahahahahaha
<Geowany> quando o cara falou que os devs do gnome não estão "Pensando" em que não usa o gnome-shell
<Geowany> mas não tem que pensar mesmo não!
<Geowany> tem que focar no gnome-shell e pronto
<Geowany> unity, cinnamon e mate que se danem
<anderson> Geowany> a título de curiosidade, Mandriva vai usar o código de Mageia para servidores por considerar estável a distro.
<romil> concordo, precisam focar praquilo ficar usavel
<Geowany> anderson: é a comunidade mostrando que só uma empresa não dá conta de manter uma distro de pé!
<Geowany> ubuntu usa meio que a comunidade debian pra dar apoio
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-12
<Geowany> redhat usa a comunidade do fedora
<anderson> Alguém sabe como aumento as fontes do Quassel?
<anderson> aqui está muito pequenas
<sistematico> Geowany: Mas se os devs do Gnome tem que mandar os outros se lixarem, seguindo sua filosofia os devs do Debian tem que mandar o Ubuntu se lixar tambem.
<romil> nao levo muito fé no connamon e mate
<romil> *cinnamon
<Geowany> sistematico, mas é o que tá acontecendo né?
<Geowany> se fosse assim, eles estariam apoiando o Unity ao invés do XFCE
<Geowany> eu acho o casamento XFCE (como default) e Debian perfeitos
<romil> cara, o unity é so um shel pro gnome3
<Geowany> DE e distro sem foco em grandes inovações
<sistematico> Geowany: Mas os Devs do Debian notaram que o Unity é uma grande porcaria, tanto é que nem no Ubuntu ele vai continuar.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Não vão apoiar um WM falido.
<Geowany> sistematico sério?
<Geowany> to por fora
<romil> sistematico, será?
<sistematico> Geowany: Claro.
<sistematico> romil: Sim.
<romil> nao vejo a canonical ir em outra direção que nao seja o unity
<sistematico> romil: Leia o release notes do 12.10 e 13.04.
<sistematico> É 10 e 04 né?
<romil> ja vao inclusive retirar a versao 2d no 12.10
<sistematico> Nem sei como é isso direito.
<anderson> Alguém tem sugestão de kerneis envenenados que posso instalar no kubuntu 12.04?
<anderson> Existe algum oficial?
<sistematico> anderson: Eu uso o CK um patch do Kon Colivas, mas eu num sei como faz pra rodar no Ubuntu.
<sistematico> Uso no Arch Linux.
<Geowany> anderson: o que seriam esses kerneis envenenados ?
<romil> boa pergunta
<anderson> Estou usando este, http://pf.natalenko.name/
<sistematico> Geowany: PF, CK Low Latency e outros.
<anderson> mas ainda parece lento perto dos envenenados que estou acostumado
<anderson> kerneis com modificações experimentais visando o máximo desempenho, mesmo que perca um pouco em estabilidade
<romil> bom, faço o tipo instale e use, nao fico moendo com kernel
<sistematico> Geowany, romil: É uma série de customizações que o cara faz no .config do Kernel pra excluir dispositivos que você nunca usará entre outras coisas.
<anderson> alguém sabe se com o código fonte de um pacote .src.rpm eu consigo gerar um pacote deb?
<Geowany> sistematico humm...cara, eu larguei de fazer isso a muito tempo
<Geowany> parei com essa paranoia desde o dia que fui desafiado pelo meu chefe com um "coloque aqueles laboratorios pra funcionar...PRA ONTEM"
<anderson> Olha, distros rpm já vem oficial com este kernel, então basta um comando: instale kernel-tmb-desktop
<anderson> e pronto, já tem ganho de desempenho sem trabalho extra ;-)
<sistematico> Geowany: Mas não é você quem mexe no Kernel.
<sistematico> Geowany: O patch já vem pronto, você só aplica.
<romil> humm. bem que a galera poderia criar uma ferramenta pra configurar modulos do kernel visando melhorar a performance
<anderson> tem um pessoal que empacota o pf, então apenas baixei e instalei
<anderson> mas quero encontrar mais opções
<anderson> qual é o mais experimental e envenenado que vocês conhecem para me sugerir?
<sistematico> Já o Low Latency é uma tentativa de portar Kerneis especias, como os usados em grandes industrias, centros de tráfego aéreo entre outros.
<sistematico> Sistemas que não podem travar nem reduzir a velocidade de processamento em hipótese alguma.
<sistematico> Quem trabalha com multimídia de uma forma proficional tambem precisa desse tipo de kernel..
<sistematico> *profissional
<sistematico> É, vou tentar "desbugar" a parada aqui..
<sistematico> falow.
<anderson> https://tecnologiaetc.wordpress.com/2011/08/18/fazendo-o-pinguim-voar-pf-kernel/
 * fost away.. Inativo por mais de 20 minutos (pager: off)
<Geowany> fala Chavao!
<Chavao> Opa Geowany!
<Chavao> Sempre encontro alguém conhecido em qualquer lugar dessa internet! :P
<Geowany> hehehee
<Geowany> ja volto
<OliveiraBorges> Estou configurando um dominio, e estou testando o dig e nao esta retornando corretamente, o que pode ser, eu ja verifiquei a sintaxe com named-checkconf e esta tudo correto. Onde pode ser o erro?
<geowany> xGrind:
<OliveiraBorges> Estou configurando um dominio, e estou testando o dig e nao esta retornando corretamente, o que pode ser, eu ja verifiquei a sintaxe com named-checkconf e esta tudo correto. Onde pode ser o erro?
<fslima0> alguem aqui trabalha ou ja trabalhou na IBM?
<familia> ola; a web cam funciona no chese mas nao nos sites e programas que utilizam da web cam para realizar conversa de video. Como resolver?
<geowany> familia: quais programas?
<geowany> quanto aos sites, configure o seu flash
<root_> olá
<sistematico> exit
<d70> boa noite
<Oi_Velox_Contest> boa d70
<OliveiraBorges> Estou configurando um dominio, e estou testando o dig e nao esta retornando corretamente, o que pode ser, eu ja verifiquei a sintaxe com named-checkconf e esta tudo correto. Onde pode ser o erro?
<anderson> Bom dia
<anderson> bom dia
<longplay> Olá, preciso de actualizar o lsusb no meu UBUNTU. Ja o saquei e compilei. Mas com o comando lsusb -V aparece-me sempre a versao antiga
<FraterLinux> Bom dia, como eu mudo a diretiva para ser permitido execussão e programas como root com $ su - ?
<FraterLinux> Bom dia
<sistematico> Boa tarde!!
<Rodr1go_BR> ae
<Rodr1go_BR> pessoal
<Rodr1go_BR> queria a versão do BETA1 do Ubutu 12.10 TLS
<Rodr1go_BR> como eu fasso
<Rodr1go_BR> 26 de julho de 2012: lançamento da versão Alpha 3
<Rodr1go_BR> como que eu fasso para conseguir
<Daekdroom> Rodr1go_BR, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/quantal/alpha-3/
<Rodr1go_BR> valew
<Rodr1go_BR> QUe dia vai vim a versão do Ubuntu 12.10
<Rodr1go_BR> oficial
<abstradelic> alguém aqui tem um vaio com o botão stamina/speed funcionando ?
<MrBoss> alguém tem iphone ?
<pauloolhos> ola
<MrBoss> olá
<pauloolhos> opa
<jxajro> Olá boa noite!
<jxajro> alguém sabe onde eu configuro o tamanho da fonte do nome das pastas na área de trabalho no ubuntu 11.10?
<sistematico> jxajro: Essa versão usa o Unity?
<jxajro> O que Unuty Cesar?
<jxajro> Unity!
<jxajro> O que é Unity, sistematico??
<jxajro> alguém sabe como eu diminuo o tamanho das letras dos ícones na área de trabalho?
<pauloolhos> acho que deve ser a sua resolução
<pauloolhos> sua tela esta grande tambem
<pauloolhos> ou so os icones
<jxajro> Opa...pauloolhos...a tela está boa e normal..eu queria só diminuir o tamanho da fonte das pastas sabe como é?
<jxajro> a pasta tem um nome..e a letra encavala tudo porque está um pouco grande
<jxajro> eu lembro do Ubuntu 8.1 ou do 10.04 mais ou menos mas aqui no 11.1 não acho onde muda...:(
<pauloolhos> acho que deve ser sua resoluçã
<jxajro> então..eu tava procurando a resolução....mas não achei onde muda a fonte.
<pauloolhos> aqui eu seleciono a pasta
<jxajro> só a cor...papel de parece etc
<pauloolhos> e preciono o rolete no mouse
<pauloolhos> a pasta aumenta
<pauloolhos> e abaixa
<jxajro> ah é?
<jxajro> perai
<jxajro> aqui nada!
<jxajro> mas veja bem..eu to me referindo à area de trabalho.
<pauloolhos> preciona ctrl + rodinha
<jxajro> opa...vou tenter
<jxajro> tentar
<jxajro> nada.
<jxajro> vc está entenden do o que quero dizer?
<jxajro> perai...já vou te mostrar..perai
<jxajro> só mais um minuto
<jxajro> tem como arrumar isto? http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/3761/capturadetelaem20120812.jpg
<auei> olá
<auei> boa noite
<auei> alguem sabe alguma alternativa pro flash media server
<auei> so q opensource?
<pauloolhos> j
<pauloolhos> seleciona as pastas
<auei> han?
<pauloolhos> preciona ctrl
<pauloolhos> fica precionado
<auei> bixo
<auei> ta viajando
<pauloolhos> e seleciona o rolete do mouse
<sistematico> hahahahaha
<jxajro> então..pauloolhos..eu já tentei isso e não funciona.
<pauloolhos> hummm
<sistematico> auei: Ela tá repondendo o menino ali..
<jxajro> vc tá realmente vendo a figura que eu fiz?
<sistematico> *Ele
<pauloolhos> vi sim
<pauloolhos> sistematico ai
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<pauloolhos> como esta
<sistematico> Bem e vocês?
<pauloolhos> estou otimo
<pauloolhos> da um help se possvivel pro Jxa
<sistematico> jxajro: Vai nas preferencias do Unity, sob Aparencia ou algo assim.
<pauloolhos> sistematico
<jxajro> puts..será que eu não to perguntando direito :(?
<pauloolhos> esse é o link do seu problema
<pauloolhos> http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/3761/capturadetelaem20120812.jpg
<sistematico> jxajro: Lá tem as fontes e os tamanhos.
<jxajro> onde fica o Unity?
<sistematico> jxajro: Você está usando o Unity :|
<jxajro> não sei nem o que é Unity!
<auei> sistematico a ta
<pauloolhos> veja sistematico
<pauloolhos> o link
<pauloolhos> http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/3761/capturadetelaem20120812.jpg
<jxajro> Só queria diminuir o tamanhanho das letras que mostro na figura.
<sistematico> jxajro: Clica no ícone do Ubuntu no canto superior esquerdo.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Eu já vi.
<pauloolhos> ok
<sistematico> jxajro: Depois começa a digitar: appearance ou aparencia.
<auei> alguem aqui ja usou red5 ou conhece outra alternativa ao flash media server, so que open source?
<sistematico> jxajro: Ele vai sugerir alguns programas.
<jxajro> perai.
<jxajro> ah..tá..abriu a ajuda..acho que deu...agora posso procurar o que eu quero..obrigado
<sistematico> auei: http://alternativeto.net/software/flash-media-server/
<auei> sistematico
<auei> o red5
<sistematico> jxajro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10927713&postcount=3
<auei> conheco
<auei> so q nunca rodei ele
<auei> o wonza
<auei> é pago
<auei> esse Crtmpserver é bom sistematico ?
<sistematico> Nunca usei, e nem sei o que é um Flash Media Server :)
<sistematico> Fazia umas animaçõeszinhas toscas com o Flash em meados de 1998 quando o Flash nem era da Adobe ainda.
<sistematico> Isso foi o auge da minha carreira como animador.
<auei> rs
<auei> sistematico eu quero
<auei> pra fazer stream de video
<auei> e audio
<auei> pra umas emissoras de radio
<auei> por estudio ao vivo
<sistematico> auei: Tipo Youtube?
<auei> o flash server é carissimo
<auei> sistematico nao live video
<auei> video ao vivo
<sistematico> Eu tenho uma rádio.
<sistematico> Caseira, claro.
<sistematico> auei: Só que ela está desligada :)
<auei> sistematico eu tenho 1 loja
<auei> virtual
<auei> so q hosto ela em 1 dedicado
<auei> so q fiz parcerias
<auei> com radios fm
<auei> pra patrocinalos em troca de publicidade
<auei> sakaz?
<auei> vo
<auei> tentar rodar o rd5
<auei> red5
<auei> foda desses soft open source
<auei> é q tem pouco suporte
<auei> ou quase 0
<auei> kkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Suporte != Correr atrás da informação sozinho.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> IMHO.
<MarconM> 0.0
<sistematico> Ou não né?
<sistematico> heh
<MarconM> dae nao sei
<sistematico> MarconM: Sabe não?
<sistematico> heh
<MarconM> to tentando criar um app para linux aqui
<MarconM> em qt
<MarconM> C, python 0.0
<MarconM> ta osso
<sistematico> MarconM: Bem vindo ao meu mundo, eternas tentativas, nenhum sucesso.
<sistematico> haiehaieuaehiaeuhaeiauehaeiaueheiaeha
<MarconM> talvez =)
<sistematico> MarconM: Sou um programador frustrado.
<sistematico> MarconM: Sem GUI eu até escrevo umas besteirinhas, Shell, Python, mas a coisa que eu mais queria era programar algo com GTK.
<MarconM> sistematico: to querendo fazer algo bem simples com glade
<sistematico> Vala, C++, Python, C#, tanto faz.
<MarconM> soh verificar o md5sum
<MarconM> do dvd ou cd
<MarconM> coisa basica
<sistematico> Eu sei.
<MarconM> sistematico: deixa eu te dizer
<MarconM> eu escrivi um script em bash
<MarconM> tem como eu encryptar ele
<MarconM> tipo quando compila
<MarconM> ?
<MarconM> mas msm assim ele funcionar
<sistematico> É mais, bash num é compilado né.
<sistematico> A maior vantagem do C, é quando complado com o gcc ou cc ninguem mais abre o fonte.
<sistematico> A não ser que use engenharia reversa.
<sistematico> Já as linguagens interpretadas sempre tem o fonte expostos, como é o caso do Shell e Python..
<MarconM> sistematico: eu to sabendo
<MarconM> custava nada perguntar neh =)
<MarconM> sistematico: conhece o glade
<sistematico> MarconM: Mas eu acho que tem jeito sim, só não sei como.
<sistematico> MarconM: Sim.
<MarconM> sistematico: eu vi q tem um programa para fazer isso
<MarconM> soh nao sei dizer se é pago
<sistematico> MarconM: Mas o legal do OpenSource é distribuir o código pô..
<MarconM> sistematico: sim ... mas eu to fazendo um para uma empresa
<MarconM> q serve soh apra eles ... e quero vender
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> eu vou montar o server
<MarconM> sistematico: tu sabe ou conhece alguma empresa q de aula de C
<MarconM> pode ser pessoa tambem
<MarconM> C ou C++
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> Sei de sites que tem bons tutoriais.
<wbsd> desculpa a descula MarconM
<wbsd> mas se pá java serve
<MarconM> java ja vai ter um em uma cidade proxima aqui
<MarconM> eu vou fazer tambem
<MarconM> mas eu quero msm é C
<wbsd> dai sei lá XD
<MarconM> sistematico: eu quero apenas pegar o caminho da roça
<sistematico> MarconM: O melhor site que alguem poderia te indicar: http://c.learncodethehardway.org/
<sistematico> :D
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> sistematico: obrigado
<MarconM> sistematico: ja fez algum app no glade ?
<sistematico> MarconM: Não, mas eu criei isso aqui a muiiiiiiiito tempo atrás: https://snipt.net/sistematico/
<sistematico> MarconM: O que eu fiz até hoje, foi um programinha ridículo em PyGTK que liga e desliga servidores através de umas checkboxes.
<sistematico> MarconM: Ele foi desenhado pro Arch Linux, então o back-end é o rc.d.
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> sei
<sistematico> MarconM: Ele lê os daemons em /etc/rc.d mas esse programinha está depreciado, porque eu uso Systemd e aqui não tenho mais daemon nenhum em /etc/rc.d
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> PyGTK tambem está depreciado, agora é o maldito PyGobject que entrou no lugar dele :/
<sistematico> MarconM: O nosklo que tava me ajudando, ele manja MUITO de Python.
<sistematico> MarconM: Muito mesmo.
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> eu querio fzer desse do cheksum
<MarconM> pequeno projeto
<MarconM> e tlaz
<sistematico> MarconM: Faz com o código aberto e pede doações.
<sistematico> Sei lá.
<MarconM> sistematico: esse programa é coisa boba
<MarconM> soh pra estudar C msm
<MarconM> ter um objetivo
<sistematico> MarconM: C é difícil.
<sistematico> MarconM: Eu li dois livros e não consegui programar uma linha.
<MarconM> eu fiz uma calc =)
<sistematico> MarconM: Python eu li um capitúlo e já comecei a fazer algumas coisas.
<MarconM> sistematico: sim eu estudo haskell
<MarconM> é bem parecido com python
<sistematico> MarconM: Acho que Python é alto nível e C é médio puxando pro baixo nível, se eu não me engano.
<wbsd> a orientação a objetos é bem tranquila até
<wbsd> só do MarconM não estar se fudendo com os ponteiros
<wbsd> já é um bom começo xD
<MarconM> kkkkk+)
<sistematico> MarconM: Tem um negócio de ponteiro selvagem tambem que é embaçado.
<sistematico> MarconM: Não sei se existe ainda.
<wbsd> ponteiro selvagem?
<wbsd> coisa do mato é foda XD
<sistematico> MarconM: Mas antigamente você podia ferrar sua máquina com um código mal escrito.
<MarconM> mato é comigo ... moro no mato grosso =_
<MarconM> sistematico: sim to ligado
<sistematico> wbsd: É, referenciar um ponteiro pra um lugar aleatório na máquina.
<wbsd> hmm
<wbsd> isso lembra referências
<wbsd> lol
<sistematico> wbsd: Poderia escrever uma informação no lugar de outro app, ferrando todo o sistema dependendo do que fosse escrito e de onde fosse escrito.
<wbsd> é tenso
<sistematico> Não sei se tem ainda, mas eu acho que tem.
<sistematico> Ou talvez os compiladores modernos não deixem mais isso acontecer, eu não sei ao certo.
<wbsd> nessas horas bate saudade do assembly
<wbsd> sei lá
<wbsd> não confio em compiladores
<wbsd> principalmente se for da intel XD
<sistematico> Assembly tem compiladores do mesmo jeito.
<sistematico> E os compiladores de C que eu me refiro são gcc, cc e família.
<sistematico> Nenhum da Intel.
<wbsd> sim sim
<wbsd> tu não entendeu a piada =x
<wbsd> Intel + compilador + assembly = epic fail
<MarconM> sistematico: http://pastebin.com/qCtTTJeW
<MarconM> testa ae fazendo o favor
<MarconM> tenso
<MarconM> =/
<sistematico> Eu não tô usando *nix, tô no PC do meu Pai.
<MarconM> kkk
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> eu uso codeblocks para win
<MarconM> mas blz
<sistematico> É, mais não tem a pasta /etc/ aqui né..
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> to ligado
<sistematico> Nem o aplicativo ls.
<MarconM> =)
<sistematico> heh
<MarconM> kkk
<sistematico> Mas que esse código seu é super estranho isso é.
<MarconM> agora deu certo
<MarconM> aeuhauehuea
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahahaa
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> deu certo *.*
<sistematico> Onde temm o ls ali num era pra ser um arquivo?
<MarconM> esse ae eu achei pronto e mudei umas coisas
<MarconM> por que nao compilava
<MarconM> deu trabalhinho
 * MarconM noob in C
<sistematico> MarconM: Começa com esse aqui: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C_(programming_language)#.22Hello.2C_world.22_example
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Esse eu já sei fazer!!
<sistematico> :D
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> esse eu ja viz
<MarconM> ja fiz uma calc tambem
<sistematico> Ele é um código que diz olá pra todo o planeta, ou seja, é um código super poderoso.
<MarconM> e um programa para calcular distancia de pilar
<sistematico> hahahahahahhahahahahha
<MarconM> usei em eng. civil
<sistematico> MarconM: Outro site top pra aprender C: http://en.wikiversity.org/wiki/Topic:C
 * mwallacesd is away: watching Braking Bad
<MarconM> mwallacesd: é um bom seriadl .... mas assisti a 1 temp .. na segunda abandonei
<sistematico> mwallacesd: http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<MarconM> sistematico: esse glade é interessante
<mwallacesd> sistematico, your link sucks see yaa dude... I'm in the third MarconM, take care fried... I will take a several time in front of my TV....
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> sistematico: essa versao english do mwallacesd ta confusa
<MarconM> kkkk
<sistematico> hahahahahahahaha
<sistematico> Fez curso de inglês pelo rádio.
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> aeuhueha
<MarconM> sistematico: eu tava tentando gerar o checksum do DVD
<MarconM> auehaueheaa
<MarconM> prcurei procurei um monte de tentativa no fim era a coisa mais basica do mundo
<MarconM> auehuaheauaea
<wbsd> MarconM, md5sum
<MarconM> sinm
<wbsd> e já elvis
<MarconM> depois q gravei .... queria ver se tava boa a gravação
<mwallacesd> ...Estive 18 meses nos EUA,12 em New York e 6 Utah, Salt Lake City... Pobres miseráveis comedores de farinha e rapadura
<mwallacesd> KkKkKkkKkKKkKkkKkKkkKkk
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<auei> oi
<MarconM> volto por que .... sentiu falta da rapadura
<MarconM> =)
<auei> alguem pode me ajudar com apache?
<MarconM> o cocopetero ?
<sistematico> hahahaha
 * MarconM quer um apache para ele
<mwallacesd> Num voltei, hoje vivo no Mexico ja fazem 8 anos... KkKkkKKKk
<auei> ;~~~
<sistematico> Que bom.
<auei> SweetG ia por pilha em vc
<auei> xuxux
<auei> sistematico
<SweetG> auei hehehe
<auei> se manja de centos?
<mwallacesd> Fui
<MarconM> mwallacesd: vai nao
<MarconM> nao é msm coisa sem voce
<MarconM> :|
<sistematico> hahahahaha
<MarconM> auehauhua
<sistematico> MarconM: Tá saindo um tiroteio lá no México o mwallacesd vai pro bunker.
<MarconM> ai uanti tiu tolqui englichi uiti iu
<MarconM> sistematico: viu tambem sei ingreis =)
<sistematico> MarconM: Deixa ele ir, senão os Mariachis vão pegar ele.
<SweetG> Transaction Check Error:
 * mwallacesd is away: KkkkKkKk fuck your self Sistematico - translate that MoFo!!!
<SweetG>   package apr-util-1.3.9-1.el5.x86_64 (which is newer than apr-util-1.2.7-11.el5_5.2.i386) is already installed
<auei> alguem sabe que erro é esse?
<MarconM> cara tu tem que ir em #centos
<MarconM> #apache #centos
<auei> nao é apache
<auei> q to instalando
<MarconM> o que é ?
<auei> tava zuando minha namorada SweetG
<auei> kkk
<auei> to instalando red5
<sistematico> auei: Que erro?
<auei> so q tenke instalar subversion
<auei> so q ta dando erro na hora q eu tento instalar pelo yum
<MarconM> entao #redhat =)
<SweetG> Total size: 7.8 M
<SweetG> Is this ok [y/N]: y
<SweetG> Downloading Packages:
<SweetG> Running rpm_check_debug
<SweetG> Running Transaction Test
<SweetG> Finished Transaction Test
<SweetG> Transaction Check Error:
<SweetG>   package apr-util-1.3.9-1.el5.x86_64 (which is newer than apr-util-1.2.7-11.el5_5.2.i386) is already installed
<SweetG> Error Summary
<SweetG> -------------
<auei> da esse erro ai
<auei> MarconM q redhat
<auei> keles gringos sao piores pra responder
<auei> q os brs
<MarconM> ^
<MarconM> a ta
<auei> kkk
<auei> vo no fedora-br
<MarconM> auei: qual distro voce ta usando ?
<auei> tudo mesma merda
<sistematico> Olha o flood..
<auei> centos / fedora e redhat
<auei> MarconM centos 5.8
<MarconM> entao vai nos canais respectivos
<auei> o canal do centos
<auei> é mortao
<auei> aqui
<MarconM> o pessoal do fedora é de boa
<sistematico> Isso num é erro véio.
<sistematico> Bah..
<sistematico> hahahahahaha
<MarconM> auei: vai em #windows e pergunta la =) aeuahuaeuaheauheauea
<sistematico> MarconM: hahahahahahahaa
<MarconM> windows sucks linux wins \o/
<auei> o.O
<MarconM> eu duvido eu duvido
<auei> nem sabia q tinha canal windows
<auei> aki
<MarconM> ^
<MarconM> auehauheauehea
<auei> povo aki é charope mesmo
<auei> rede pra opensource
<sistematico> hahahahahhahaah
<MarconM> hahaahahaha
<auei> (20:40:06) ×fT× Agora falando no ##windows
<auei> (20:40:06) ×fT× Tópico: MS Windows Support and Discussion. Keep it polite, reasonable, constructive. || Guidelines: http://www.freenode-windows.org/channel-guidelines || Server? ##windows-server || Offtopic? #defocus || Win8 news: http://www.freenode-windows.org/resources/win8-news || Windows 8 preview downloads: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/iso
<auei> (20:40:06) ×fT× Ajustado por JonathanD em Wed Feb 29 11:59:08 2012
<auei> o.O
<auei> vai entender
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahaa
<MarconM> olha o flood !!
<auei> canal centos
<auei> 3 cabecas
<sistematico> auei: Amiguinho, 1º: Sem flood, ok?
<auei> fedora-br tem uns 12 ninguem respodne
<auei> kkkkkkkkkk
<auei> sistematico vai tomar no cu
<sistematico> auei: Vai você, ia te ajudar seu mongol.
<auei> foda-se
<auei> vo pro google
<MarconM> auei: cara .. olha o respeito
<sistematico> Fica aí chorando agora, seu burro.
<auei> vc´s sao tudo mongoloides
<MarconM> fala assim com sua mulher
<MarconM> rapaz
<MarconM> !abuse
<auei> sistematico ok
<auei> sabixão
<sistematico> IdleOne: ...
<sistematico> IdleOne: ^^^^
<MarconM> isso vai para o google .... auei la voce pode chingar ele
<auei> MarconM falo assim so com mongoloide
<auei> igual a vc
<MarconM> auei: bom nao sou eu que quer ajuda
<sistematico> auei: O IdleOne tá ali louco pra te interditar seu trouxa.
<sistematico> MarconM: Maldita inclusão social.
<MarconM> sim .... o cara entra no #ubuntu-br para pedir ajuda do RPM* auehauhauae
<sistematico> MarconM: A dez anos atrás muleque mal-educado não tinha acesso a informática.
<MarconM> sistematico: pois é ... por isso q google é foda .. ensina a ler da nisso
<sistematico> MarconM: Saudade da época boa.
<MarconM> pois é é =/
<auei> o google
<auei> é foda
<auei> pq aqui so tem retardado
<auei> as x é mais jogo caçar as coisas no google
<auei> do q vir aqui perguntar algo
<MarconM> auei: cara o que voce acha q arrumar uma namorada e larga do pc um poco hein ... 5 contra 1 nao enjoa nao
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> bom vou ir ver a minha falando nisso
<auei> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-05
<carlosreis> como faço pra instalar unbutu com dual boot
<carlosreis> tenho um pc com windows 8
<Leo_> Boa noite
<Leo_> Instalei o phpmyadmin, e quando digito http://localhost/phpmyadmin aparece   Not Found       Como resolve isso?
<Leo_> O outro problema é em relação a pasta /var/www   que não consigo colocar arquivos nem editar porque não tem autorização
<KresnickNedved> Leo_ esperimenta mudar o dono ou as permissões de escrita para outros
<KresnickNedved> ex: chown -R $nomedousuario /var/www
<KresnickNedved> esse para mudar o dono
<KresnickNedved> vish, o cara kitou que nem vi aheuaeh
<Fagner> boa noite
<Fagner> ubuntu precisa de antivirus ?
<xGrind> Ubuntu ja e' um antivirus , como qualquer distribuiçao linux :D
<Fagner> ok
<Fagner> vlw
<Ramon> Boa noite, pessoal!
<Ramon> Alguém por acaso já baixou o DotA 2 pra Linux? Olha só como está o meu: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/mr17.png/ Alguém já passou por este problema?
<Ramon> http://imageshack.us/f/96/mr17.png/
<ayr_ton> !help
<corvo> ola
<corvo> existe algum tutorial sobre o ubuntu server?
<KurtKraut> corvo, Existe, mas para assuntos específicos.
<KurtKraut> corvo, a documentação oficial é bastante extensa também: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/index.html
<corvo> o que procuro é a instalação para um firewall/squid e um server samba
<corvo> nao sei s existe algo especifico ja ou teria que buscar parte a parte?
<KurtKraut> corvo, você já procurou naquele que tudo sabe, naquele que tudo vê?
<corvo> to fazendo isso
<KurtKraut> corvo, comece pelo Squid. Depois firewall e deixe Samba por último, pois é o assunto mais complexo.
<KurtKraut> corvo, a maioria do que você encontrar online fala do Samba na versão 3, embora a mais recente é a 4.
<corvo> certo
<KurtKraut> corvo, O Ubuntu permite que você escolha qual instalar.
<Installing_Funto> ola pessoal
<Installing_Funto> fazendo um favor a um amigo eu gostaria de saber se alguem poderia me dizer como deixar o menu do ubunto 13.04 no mesmo estilo daquele menu do antigo gnome, aquele mesmo de 3 colunas
<Installing_Funto> como se faz isso, alguem sabe?
<KurtKraut> Installing_Funto, exatamente igual não tem como. Muitos dos elementos que faziam parte do Gnome 2 foram removidos do Gnome 3.
<KurtKraut> Installing_Funto, você pode até achar gente que deixou muito parecido. Mas as funções basicamente não existem.
<KurtKraut> Installing_Funto, parece que tem um pessoal que fez um fork do Gnome 2 (acho que se chama MATE). Vale a pena procurar.
<Installing_Funto> acabei de ver um video no youtube do gnome 3.6.2 que usa duas colunas no menu
<Installing_Funto> pelo menos 'e parecido
<KurtKraut> Installing_Funto, mas sinceramente? Sempre fui muito crítico do Gnome 3 e do Unity. Mas desde o Ubuntu 12.10 o Unity ficou minimamente estável para mim e insisti nele por uma semana para aprender e ploft, consegui aprender um novo workflow, um novo modo de trabalhar e usar sob essa interface
<KurtKraut> Installing_Funto, Eu suspeito que você insistir no Unity, aprender os atalhos, aprender como se usa e por que criaram essa interface dê menos trabalho que tentar reproduzir o Gnome 2.
<Installing_Funto> esse MATE que vc fala est'a para o ubunto assim como o lxde LXDE  esta para o KDE ?
<Installing_Funto> ou seja um parente mis leve
<Installing_Funto> KurtKraut, ou seja um parente mais leve
<Installing_Funto> ???
<KurtKraut> Installing_Funto, nops, é exatamente o Gnome 2.
<Installing_Funto> kkkk saudosistas de plantao
<Installing_Funto> pois eu achei o lxde igual ao kde antigo, por isso fiz a comparacao
<KurtKraut> Installing_Funto, eu não achei o LXDE parecido com o KDE não, nem mesmo em suas primeiras versões :P
<KurtKraut> Installing_Funto, insista no Unity, vai por mim. Há uma razão de ser nele. Não é puro mal gosto :P
<Installing_Funto> mas eu nao cheguei a instalar ele nao, so vi em outros notes e pela web
<Installing_Funto> vc deve estar mais informado que eu
<Installing_Funto> qto ao unity, 'e para um amigo eu uso Funtoo e to fissurado no KDE
<KurtKraut> Installing_Funto, KDE tem para mim um dos maiores defeitos do Win9: penteadeira de profissional do sexo.
<KurtKraut> Cheio de quinquilharia, opçao de menu, listas.
<KurtKraut> Arght
<KurtKraut> É um visual, para mim, poluído.
<Installing_Funto> kkkkk
<Installing_Funto> KurtKraut, tb nao sou bobo de defender KDE dentro do canal do Ubunto ne?
<Installing_Funto> mas ainda prefiro ele
<lionheart> olá!
<lionheart> alguém sabe onde encontro drive para a webcam do notebook HP G42-321BR?
<almartz> sim
<Julinux> Pessoal eu editei o meu fstab adicionando as seguintes opções: /dev/sdb1          /media/disk                ext4               user,auto,rw,suid,dev,exec 0 0
<Julinux> mas mesmo assim um usuário comum não consegue escrever na partição
<Julinux> alguém sabe me dizer se tem algo errado nessas configurações?
<Julinux> Pessoal eu editei o meu fstab adicionando as seguintes opções: /dev/sdb1          /media/disk                ext4               user,auto,rw,suid,dev,exec 0 0
<mauroooo> oiiiiiiiii
<chouga> Bom-dia a todos!
<OlivierBSD> bom dia!
<Raphael_> Oi boa tarde
<Raphael_> Alguém pode me sanar uma dúvida fazendo favor? (juro que fui no google antes)
<chouga> Raphael_-> Boa-tarde! Se eu puder...
<Raphael_> Chouga, vc saberia me informar algum guia bem iniciante para instalação do Ubuntu em um HD Externo?
<Raphael_> (sem instalar o grub, pois fui fazer isso em casa e instalou o grub sem eu querer no pc do meu irmão)
<chouga> Raphael_-> Bem, o HD externo é “mais ou menos um pendrive com maior capacidade”. Sabendo disso, conclui-se que não é possível instalar o Ubuntu nele de maneira definitiva – como acontece com os HD's internos – mas, apenas, como uma “mídia” em que você poderá instalar o Ubuntu a partir deste, como se faz com um CD, DVD ou até mesmo pendrive.
<chouga> Raphael_-> Entendeu?
<Raphael_> Entendi!
<andretyn> Bom Dia!
<chouga> andretyn-> Bom-dia!
<Raphael_> Obrigado Chouga, tenha uma ótima segunda. Vc me ajudou bastante, abrçs!
<andretyn> chouga, blz
<lionheart> Se eu não encontro um driver para um dispositivo de hardware (webcam, por exemplo) nativo para o linux, e não sou lá um usuário avançado ao ponto de dominar configurações de dispositivos, instalar o driver para o hardware em questão como uma aplicação do wine é possível e, sendo, é uma boa opção?
<NETfellow> lionheart, amigo não e possivel faze-lo pelo wine mas de que dispositivo estamos falando?
<chouga> lionheart-> Não, os drivers, diferentes de outros softwares - como jogos, por exemplo – tem uma íntima relação com o hardware pois são eles que fazem a comunicação para que o dispositivo funcione corretamente. Sabendo disso, conclui-se que o processo de instalação deste driver deve ser “perfeito”  pois, se não o for, pode gerar problemas tanto no equipamento quanto no próprio sistema.
<chouga> O Wine não é uma aplicação perfeita, pois este processo de “virtualização” é muito limitado, por isso, ele visa a instalação de softwares comuns e não de drivers.
<lionheart> ow, valeu pelo feedback!
<lionheart> estou falando de uma webcam embutida
<lionheart> rodo o ubuntu 13.04 num notebook
<chouga> lionheart-> Você não está conseguindo instalar a webcam, certo?
<lionheart> o notebook que tenho é o HP G42-321BR
<lionheart> sim, chouga
<lionheart> ela está ok, porque instalei o cheese e tudo bem!
<lionheart> mas o problema é instalar o driver
<NETfellow> lionheart, ja instalou o chesee? que e o programa que gerencia a webcam?
<lionheart> porque eu uso skype pra falar com o pessoal lá de casa
<lionheart> sim, já instalei! e a cam funciona perfeitamente!
<chouga> lionheart-> Bem, a HP é uma das empresas que mais investem no Linux, logo, acho difícil que não haja driver para seu notebook.
<NETfellow> lionheart, então o problema não e a webcam em si e nem o driver
<lionheart> não tem chouga!
<lionheart> já fui ao site da hp e lá eles fornecem o drive apenas para windows
<NETfellow> lionheart, se trata do skype amigo que no linux ainda esta na versão 4.2 você tentou configurar a webcam pelo skype?
<lionheart> aliás, veio instalado no notebook windows 7...
<chouga> lionheart-> Se está funcionando, é porque o driver está instalado!
<lionheart> formatei e instalei o ubuntu 13.04
<lionheart> como faço para configurar a cam pelo skype?
<chouga> lionheart-> Se não estivesse instalado, ela não funcionava pois, como havia “dito”, é o driver que faz a comunicação entre o sistema e o seu hardware.
<lionheart> humm... mas quando fiz o teste de sistema, não obtive resposta para captura de video
<chouga>  *Se não estivesse instalado, ela não funcionaria pois...
<chouga> lionheart-> Qual foi o teste que fizeste?
<lionheart> olha, só para ajudar (talvez)... eis a minha webcam:
<lionheart> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 064e:f203 Suyin Corp.
<chouga> lionheart-> Faça o seguinte:
<lionheart> esta informação consegui digitando 'lsusb' no terminal
<lionheart> diga, estou ouvindo
<chouga> lionheart-> Vá em “Configurações do sistema”.
<lionheart> então, será q eu consigo algo no site do fabricante, Suyn Corp.?
<lionheart> opa, vamos lá!
<chouga> lionheart-> Depois vá em "Drivers Adicionais".
<lionheart> calma aí, deixa eu me achar aqui!
<lionheart> estou usando o cinnamon
<chouga> lionheart-> Coloca para pesquisar na barra de busca.
<chouga> .
<lionheart> caramba, encontrei o configurações do sistema
<lionheart> mas nada do 'drivers adicionais'
<NETfellow> lionheart, qual a versão do ubuntu?
<chouga> lionheart-> Ah, você usa o 13.04...
<lionheart> sim
<lionheart> 13.04
<chouga> lionheart-> Eles mudaram a localização nesta versão.
<lionheart> estou usando o Cinnamon
<chouga> lionheart-> Se não me falha a memória, esta opção está no gerenciador de atualizações.
<lionheart> na seção hardware eu tenho aqui: bluetooth, cor, energia, impressoras, monitores, mouse & touchpad, Rede, Som, Tablet Wacom, Teclado
<chouga> lionheart-> Eu uso o Ubuntu 12.04.2 e na minha versão está em “Configurações do sistema”.
<chouga> lionheart-> Veja no gerenciador de atualizações.
<NETfellow> lionheart, va em configurações do sistema-->programas e atualizações-->aba de drivers adicionais
<chouga> lionheart-> Procure uma aba escrita: "Drivers Adicionais".
<chouga> NETfellow-> No mesmo segundo!
<lionheart> 'gerenciador de atualizações' não encontrei...
<NETfellow> chouga, rapaz e sim
<chouga> lionheart-> Procure de novo, pois está lá.
<lionheart> achei em Preferências, Programas e atualizações
<lionheart> e lá tem uma aba 'Drives Adicionais'
<NETfellow> lionheart, aeeeeeeeee
<lionheart> mas o problema é que a list está vazia
<NETfellow> lionheart, então não ha nenhum driver proprietario em uso no sistema
<lionheart> NETfellow, será q eu acharia um driver para linux diretamente no site da fabricante da webcam?
<NETfellow> lionheart, talvez amigo tera de ser na base de tentativa e erro
<lionheart> se eu consigar instalar esta webcam, eu juro que escrevo um minitutorial a respeito
<NETfellow> lionheart, tudo bem amigo
<lionheart> acho uma puta sacanagem a HP não disponibilizar o driver para linux... q preferem vender o notebook com o win7 instalado de fábrica, tudo bem... são negócios, acordos!... mas deveriam respeitar quem prefere outros SOs
<andretyn> lionheart, soh uma pergunta, vc atualizou o sistema?
<chouga> lionheart-> Cuidado com o palavreado. Respeite as regras do canal. =)
<lionheart> sim, está atualizado!
<lionheart> opa chouga, perdão!
<lionheart> não são permitidos desabafos inocentes?
<andretyn> lionheart, vc procurou no forum ubuntu-br sobre o seu note e skype?
<NETfellow> lionheart, são permitidos sim mas não palavrões
<lionheart> andretyn, o skype está instalado
<chouga> lionheart-> Desabafos sim, palavreados chulos não!
<lionheart> ok! peço perdão então aos amigos!
<lionheart> não fiz de maneira deliberada... estava desprevenido
<andretyn> lionheart, sim, sei, mas sempre tem gente com o mesmo problema de config. de programas, pode ser q alguem tenha tido o mesmo problema q o teu!
<lionheart> vou procurar
<chouga> lionheart-> Eu sei, por isso que dei "o toque".
<andretyn> lionheart, e procura no forum em ingles, mesmo com problema de tradução, faça no tradutor do chrome, sempre tem alguma resposta, veja tambem no askubuntu, tb em ingles;)
<lionheart> valew andretyn! vou procurar
<NETfellow> andretyn, o arkubuntu não foi derrubado?
<andretyn> NETfellow, não toh sabendo de nada!
<andretyn> NETfellow, foi?
<NETfellow> andretyn, opa desculpe amigo foi o ubuntuforuns
<andretyn> NETfellow, o Ubuntuforuns voltou, acho q sabado ou antes!
<chouga> http://ubuntued.info/o-forum-oficial-do-ubuntu-esta-de-volta
<NETfellow> chouga, vixi fiquei desatualizado
<lionheart> pessoal, vou indo nessa!
<lionheart> agradecido pela atenção!
<LittleMarioH4x0r> \connect #deserto
<hazard_> boa tarde
<andretyn> tarde
<hazard_> fui instalar o ubuntu 13.04 e ao dar o boot no arquibo, ele inciou o processo de instalação, porem ao entrar no shell manda um aviso dizendo que é impossivel instalar por conta da falta do arquivo (não lembro ao certo como ta la)
<hazard_> fui pesquisar, e tem la dizendo que o meu pc é antigo
<hazard_> é um hp pavillion dm1
<hazard_> o que devo fazer?
<andretyn> hazard_, não consegui instalar?
<hazard_> nao
<hazard_> e agora quando eu ligo o pc, ele mostra o ubuntu e o windowns
<hazard_> porem o ubuntu não esta instalado por conta disso
<andretyn> vc conseguiu entrar no ubuntu
<hazard_> unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<hazard_> ele manda isso
<andretyn> hazard_, sei, vc jah tentou usar o ubuntu mais estavel o 12.04, sei q parece antigo...
<hazard_> não tentei, pra falar a verdade sou novo no uso do linux, ai quando fui baixar peguei logo o ultimo
<hazard_> mas tentarei fazer a instalação pelo 12
<andretyn> hazard_, o ubuntu fora dos LTS são muito instaveis, são beta test...
<hazard_> huuum, blz, vou testar aqui.
<hazard_> vlw
<hazard_> I changed the SATA controller type from IDE to AHCI in Bios and everything works perfectly.
<hazard_> vou testar essa dica ai
<andretyn> hazard_, para quem estah começando, eles podem dar um dor de cabeça. Mas os mesmo são bom para quem quer estar por dentro das ultimas modificações...
<kaique> olá, alguém ai?
<chouga> kaique-> Não, não tem ninguém...
<kaique> É possível conseguir o cd do linux de graça pelo site?
<chouga> kaique-> CD do Linux?
<xGrind> kaique, nao mais.
<xGrind> a Canonical nao envia cd gratuitamente mais
<kaique> Obrigado, xGrind
<xGrind> o/
<Leo_> Como faço para apagar os arquivos da lixeira? Não tô conseguindo
<Leo_> Tem alguém aí?
<Leo_> Tô vendo como o povo aqui é solitário... não tira uma dúvida
<Leo_> solidário
<Leo_> Pelo visto vocês não seguem a filosofia do ubuntu
<vitorlobo> filosofia do ubuntu.....
<hn2510> ola alguem pode me ajudar?
<chouga> hn2510-> Se eu puder...
<hn2510> não consigo instalar o flash aqui
<chouga> hn2510-> Qual é a versão do seu Ubuntu?
<hn2510> 13.04
<chouga> hn2510-> Digite isto no terminal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hn2510> ok
<hn2510> carregando
<chouga> hn2510-> Lembre-se de fechar o navegador. Quando terminal estará tudo instalado!
<hn2510> no caso agora?
<chouga> hn2510-> *Quando terminar...
<hn2510> ok
<hn2510> reiniciei o browser.
<hn2510> ainda tem informação sendo processada no terminal
<chouga> hn2510-> Espere terminar.
<hn2510> qual é o proximo passo?, apareceu uma tela roxa com texto com OK em baixo
<chouga> hn2510-> Aperte a tecla TAB
<hn2510> ok
<chouga> hn2510-> E Enter
<hn2510> aceitei
<hn2510> sou novato no ubuntu não sei muito.
<chouga> hn2510-> Quem um dia não foi?
<hn2510> é verdade
<hn2510> eu queria botar cor gradente no plano de fundo mas não vai.
<hn2510> pq?
<hn2510> eu vou la na opção mas nada
<andretyn> chouga, o/
<chouga> hn2510-> Parabéns por estar procurando conhecer mais sobre o sistema! Se metade dos usuários fizesse isso, esse papo de que o Linux é difícil não existiria.
<chouga> andretyn-> o/
<hn2510> verdade
<hn2510> :)
<hn2510> sou um explorador. sempre me beneficiou isso, alem de melhorar meus conhecimentos.
<hn2510> rçrçrççrçrçr
<Xpnetoxp> ei galéra to apanhando muito pra instalar o flash player!
<hn2510> olha outro ai.
<hn2510> lol
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, como?
<Xpnetoxp> olá,sou novato no linux ubuntu
<hn2510> chouga acabou la no terminal
<chouga> Xpnetoxp-> Digite isto no terminal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras#
<chouga> Xpnetoxp-> Digite isto no terminal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Xpnetoxp> estou com dificuldades para instalar o flash player!
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, mas antes, atualizou o sistema?
<Xpnetoxp> vou tentar agora!
<chouga> hn2510-> Vê se funciona agora...
<Xpnetoxp> sim
<hn2510> ok
<Xpnetoxp> o sistema já está atualizado!
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, então fz como o chouga mandou:))
<chouga> hn2510-> Recomendo a leitura da Wiki do Ubuntu (http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/) , é uma fonte muita rica de conhecimento.
<Xpnetoxp> é pra colocar assim? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<chouga> Xpnetoxp-> Sim, no terminal.
<Xpnetoxp> ok vou d novo"
<Xpnetoxp> !
<Xpnetoxp> o que é isso? Provide limited super user privileges to specific users
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-06
<andretyn> Esses comando no terminal ajudam muito, se vc fosse procurar na central de prog. do Ubuntu, iria demorar muito... com a linha de comando, roda tudo mais facil:))
<Xpnetoxp> vc'a trabalham neste blog do linux?
<chouga> Xpnetoxp-> Xpnetoxp-> Você deve estar numa conta sem privilégios administrativos, como a conta de convidado ou outra “qualquer”...
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, não, volutarios:))
<Xpnetoxp> Eu decidi parar de usar windows 7 pi-pi-pi-thu
<hn2510> vlw chounga! muito obrigado por ajudar! REALMENTE FUNCIONOU! :D
<Xpnetoxp> A minha conta é a conta principal, tenho até senha!
<Xpnetoxp> voltando ao assunto... como instalo o google chrome e o flash playeR?
<Xpnetoxp> no windows até que eu fazia bonito, aqui no ubuntu sou noob :C
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, qual a versão do ubuntu...
<Xpnetoxp> mais gostei muito e pretendo usa-lo C:
<Xpnetoxp> 14
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, como?
<Xpnetoxp> 13.14
<Xpnetoxp> foi mal
<Xpnetoxp> 13.14
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, vc estah em uma conta q vc criou?
<hn2510> como posso resolver o problema do  gradiente? no plano de fundo
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, na hora da instalaçaõ?
<hn2510> ?
<Xpnetoxp> sim ande
<hn2510> no meu pc aqui não ta funcionando
<Xpnetoxp> sim andretyn
<chouga> hn2510-> O que queres fazer exatamente?
<hn2510> usar aquela opção de cor de gradiente no plano de fundo
<hn2510> só q só aparece uma cor.
<Xpnetoxp> quero a ajuda d vc's, como instalo o googlge chrome (navegador) e o flash player?!
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, se vc naõ tem possibilidade de rodar o comando sudo, deve haver algum problema!
<chouga> hn2510-> No meu Ubuntu, também é só um.
<Xpnetoxp> o que faço  nessa pagina http://get.adobe.com/br/flashplayer/
<hn2510> i agora?
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, na hora do comando passado antes pelo chouga, vc colocou a sua senha?
<chouga> hn2510-> Se não há o que você quer, crie um!
<chouga> hn2510-> Sabes usar o Gimp?
<Xpnetoxp> sim
<hn2510> a certo.
<hn2510> mas também quero mais temas como consigo?
<chouga> hn2510-> http://gnome-look.org/
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, pelo pagina não dah, vc tem q instalar o pacote que foi passado pelo chouga antes...
<hn2510> ok
<andretyn>  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<chouga> hn2510-> Posso lhe recomendar um papal de parede?
<Xpnetoxp> esse pacote está na central... como é o nome dele exatamente?
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, entendeu/
<andretyn> ubuntu-restricted-extras, Xpnetoxp
<hn2510> sim claro
<Xpnetoxp> c:
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, mas no terminal tb dah, soh não sei pq não estah rodando o comando contigo!
<Xpnetoxp> ele já está instaladoe agora?
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, não sei, não estou aih:))
<chouga> hn2510-> http://wallpaperswide.com/beautiful_lion_2-wallpapers.html
<Xpnetoxp> e o pior que nem tenho skype aqui
<Xpnetoxp> tinha quando era windows
<Xpnetoxp> skype
<hn2510> realmente muito bonito. obrigado. ;D
<chouga> hn2510-> É o que eu uso...
<hn2510> SHOW.
<Xpnetoxp> to instalando galera o ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Xpnetoxp> e depois?!
<chouga> Xpnetoxp-> É só isso.
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, assista aos videos desse site, muito intrutivos http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/04/videocast-32-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu/
<chouga> Xpnetoxp-> Depois é só usar!
<Xpnetoxp> o ubuntu que instalei é o amd64... o que vc's acham dele?
<Xpnetoxp> obrigado chouga
<Xpnetoxp> obrigado andretyn
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, o google.chrome, vc pode instalar pela central, eu acho, se não tiver, pega ele no site do google.
<chouga> Xpnetoxp-> Quando aparecer uma “Tela roxa” com um “Ok” embaixo é só você apertar a tecla TAB e depois Enter.
<Xpnetoxp> sim chouga
<Xpnetoxp> ei... vc's aprendem isso na deep web?
<Xpnetoxp> praticando?
<chouga> Xpnetoxp-> amd64 é uma arquitetura de processamento. Significa que aquele sistema suporta processadores de 64 bits.
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK, cara, isso tem em qualquer site sobre Ubuntu, eh soh pesquisar na Net....
<Xpnetoxp> é mais tem cada tutorial que eu vou te falar... falta capricho
<chouga> Xpnetoxp-> É, mas tem cada usuário, vou te falar, falta vontade de aprender.
<Xpnetoxp> obrigado chouga eu já sabia até aí... quero saber se vc's usam o ubuntu amd 64 versão 13.04
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, tem um guia bom para noob, veja na central de programa, aba sobre revista e livros
<chouga> Xpnetoxp-> Isso depende do seu processador.
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, chama-se "Ubuntu - guia para Iniciantes 2.0"
<chouga> Xpnetoxp-> Meu processador suporta, logo, meu Ubuntu é 64 bits ou amd64.
<Xpnetoxp> quando sair uma nova versão do ubuntu eu vou ter que formatar a máquina de novo? versão 15, 18 etc?
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, Idem,
<chouga> Xpnetoxp-> Você é livre! Faça o que você quiser!
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, eu toh usando o 12.04, e nao vou sair daqui ateh 2017:))
<chouga> Xpnetoxp-> Eu, por exemplo, só uso versões LTS.
<Xpnetoxp> ei estou vendo o guia... valeu andretyn!
<chouga> Xpnetoxp-> Só formato minha máquina a cada 2 anos!
<Xpnetoxp> calma chouga... só quero saber qual vc acha melhor!
<chouga> Xpnetoxp-> ...?
<Xpnetoxp> formatar a cada nova versão, ou ele é atualizado frequentemente...
<Xpnetoxp> entendeu chouga!
<Xpnetoxp> o que vc faz quando sai uma nova versão?
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, para q? todas as outras versoes, fora das LTS, são betas tests, tudo muito instavel:)
<chouga> Xpnetoxp-> LTS ou não-LTS?
<Xpnetoxp> aquelas que aparecem na home do ubuntu Brasil!
<chouga> Xpnetoxp-> Aquelas são as versões mais atuais.
<Xpnetoxp> o que é LTS ou não LTS por favor c:
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp,  mais ou menos, numa traduçaõ livre, distribuiçaõ de longa manutençaõ
<Xpnetoxp> aquelas versões são muito usadas mundo afora?
<Xpnetoxp> tem algum linux que não há manuntenção?
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, eh as LTS
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp,  LTS = distribuiçaõ de longa manutençaõ
<Xpnetoxp> eu vi uns com nome curumin
<vitorlobo> http://lobocode.github.io/loboshell/
<vitorlobo> =]
<vitorlobo> para usuários ubuntu rs
<andretyn> as outras, tem manutençaõ de 9 meses, depois são abandonadas...
<Xpnetoxp> isso é muito preocupante né!
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, a 12.04 eh uma LTS, tem manutençaõ ate 2017...
<Xpnetoxp> caramba!
<Xpnetoxp> qual será as grandes empresas que apoiam o ubuntu?
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, pq, o windows nao tem versão q ela deixa de atualizar, o xp saiu do ciclo de manutençao, não:)
<Xpnetoxp> ei <andretyn> será que a minha versão é LTS tbm?
<hn2510> olá chounga pode me ajudar a instalar um tema?
<hn2510> *chouga
<Xpnetoxp> o xp durou muitos anos
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, não, as depois da 12.04, isto eh, lançamento de 04/2012, não eh um LTS!
<Xpnetoxp> ei <andretyn> vc joga no ubuntu ou no windows?
<Xpnetoxp> ve o meu por favor  13.04 deve ser LTS
<hn2510> alguem me ajuda a instalar um tema por favor?
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, com a chegada da STEAM ao Linux, ficou muito legal para jgar, mas tem jogos aos montes no Linux...
<chouga> hn2510-> Voltei! Estava comendo...
<chouga> hn2510-> Qual é o tema?
<Xpnetoxp> vc's ganham dinheiro por ficarem aqui... só respondam se quiserem
<hn2510> é um aqui
<chouga> Xpnetoxp-> Ninguém aqui ganha nada.
<hn2510> deixa eu ver
<hn2510> moomex
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, Não, nao falei q aqui eh volutarios!
<Xpnetoxp> sobre LTS E NÃO LTS
<hn2510> baixei já
<chouga> Xpnetoxp-> Todos nós somos voluntários. Nós fazemos porque gostamos.
<Xpnetoxp> será que em algum momento essa sala fica zero?
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, o seu nao eh LTS...
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, nunca vi....
<Xpnetoxp> então é melhor eu partir pro 12
<Xpnetoxp> 12.04
<Xpnetoxp> c:
<andretyn> pq?
<Xpnetoxp> pra eu não ficar sem manuntenção!
<Xpnetoxp> no meu 13.04
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, ai vc atualiza!
<chouga> Xpnetoxp-> O 13.04 tem suporte por 12 meses.
<andretyn> chouga, não eh por 9 meses?
<Xpnetoxp> se sair um 14.04 por exemplo, ele pede atualização???
<chouga> andretyn-> Desculpa, de fato, 9 meses.
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, no ubuntu, a proxima versaõ vai sair no mes de outubro, isto eh, 10/2013
<chouga> Xpnetoxp-> Ele vai dar um aviso, mas não vai lhe obrigar.
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, por isso do numero, 13.10, 13 do ano e 10 do mes
<hn2510> chouga pode me ajudar na instalação do tema?
<chouga> hn2510-> Se eu puder...
<hn2510> eu já baixei
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, leia o manual, tem tudo sobre isso lah:)))
<hn2510> o nome é moomex
<chouga> hn2510-> Passe o link do tema.
<andretyn> Xpnetoxp, tem tb no menu de ajuda!!! muita importante ler!!!
<hn2510> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Moomex-Theme?content=57063
<hn2510> (Moomex-Theme 0.7.1)
<hn2510> eu achei esse mais queria um tema todo preto bem opaco mas só vi esse.
<andretyn> hn2510, quer instalar o thema
<hn2510> é
<chouga> hn2510-> Só um momento, vou dar uma olhada.
<hn2510> vlw
<andretyn> hn2510, bem, tem varias maneiras....
<hn2510> eu já baixei
<hn2510> o mais pratico possivel.
<andretyn> hn2510, cara, toh com um net horrivel aqui, nem deu para ver a pagina ainda...
<hn2510> ok
<hn2510> sem problemas.
<chouga> andretyn-> Bom, analisei o tema. O tema não funcionará corretamente no seu Ubuntu.
<chouga> hn2510-> Bom, analisei o tema. O tema não funcionará corretamente no seu Ubuntu.
<hn2510> e agora?
<hn2510> qual similar eu posso usar?
<chouga> hn2510-> Isso é causado pois o tema foi feito em GTK2, mas o Ubuntu é feito em GTK3.
<hn2510> certo
<chouga> hn2510-> Tente escolher um tema em GTK3.
<hn2510> ok
<hn2510> obrigado
<andretyn> hn2510, esse site tem algumas dicas sobre temas, leah http://www.diolinux.com.br/2013/06/icones-mac-os-para-ubuntu-e-linux-mint.html
<hn2510> muito obrigado
<chouga> hn2510-> http://ubuntued.info/category/dicas-para-o-visual/serie-visuais
<hn2510> vlw
<andretyn> hn2510, peg tambem o programa chamado ubuntu-tweak, ache ele na net
<hn2510> como add um tema?
<hn2510> já baixei o GTK3
<chouga> hn2510-> Lá no site ele vai te explicar como faz.
<chouga> hn2510-> Baixou o gtk3?
<hn2510> o tema gtk3
<Julinux> Pessoal eu editei o meu fstab adicionando as seguintes opções: /dev/sdb1          /media/disk                ext4               user,auto,rw,suid,dev,exec 0 0
<hn2510> la no site http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GnomishDark?content=147290
<hn2510> é esse ai
<Julinux> mas mesmo assim um usuário comum não consegue escrever na partição
<chouga> hn2510-> O seu Ubuntu é o 13.04?
<hn2510> sim
<chouga> hn2510-> Então vai funcionar!
<hn2510> certo,mas como adciono ele como tema?
<chouga> hn2510-> Calma gafanhoto!
<hn2510> ok
<hn2510> çrçrçrçrç
<chouga> hn2510-> Estou preparando os links...
<hn2510> obrigado
<hn2510> "O GRANDE MESTRE"
<hn2510> rçrçrçrçrçr
<chouga> hn2510-> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=595
<chouga> hn2510-> http://pt.kioskea.net/faq/9583-instalacao-de-um-tema-no-ubuntu-ubuntu-ultimate-mint
<hn2510> blz
<chouga> hn2510-> Apesar de ser uma versão antiga, o método é o mesmo.
<hn2510> certo
<andretyn> Julinux, acho q faltou o users, não
<Julinux> andretyn, ai que ta, é user ou users?
<Julinux> eu testei com ambos e nenhum foi
<hn2510> chouga em um dos links tem o tutorial pela area de trabalho
<hn2510> esse eu segui mais não pegou
<chouga> hn2510-> Como você fez?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> alguém sabe criar um pendrive do windows 8 a partir do linux, preciso instalar no net da minha namorada e não tenho máquina com windows aqui só linux
<hn2510> só um momento
<Julinux> andretyn, o usuário comun consegue montar e desmontar a partição, mas não consegue escrever na partição, por exemplo não consegue criar um diretório
<chouga> hn2510-> Desculpe, mas tenho que ir...
<chouga> hn2510-> Faça com atenção que vai dar certo.
<chouga> Boa-noite a todos!
<hn2510> chouga
<hn2510> ele pede para eu colocar na pasta tema
<hn2510> mas quando eu vou mover diz q eu não tenho permissão
<hn2510> o q eu faço?
<hn2510> alguem pode me ajudar?
<optimusprimem> hn2510, o que está tentando fazer?
<hn2510> instalar um tema
<hn2510> só q quando vou mudar a pasta para temas ele diz q eu não tenho permissão
<optimusprimem> e como você está tentando mudar?
<hn2510> movendo a pasta para a de temas
<optimusprimem> via terminal ou interface gráfica?
<hn2510> interface
<hn2510> via terminal eu não sei
<hn2510> sou novato no ubuntu
<optimusprimem> sabe mim informar onde fica a paste de destino?
<hn2510> vi alguns tutoriais mas da erro
<optimusprimem> hn2510, se possível mim envie os links
<Picolo> Galera como eu faço para quando eu entrar com esse comando no path
<Picolo> PATH=$PATH:~/install/android-sdk-linux/tools:~/install/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools
<Picolo> ele fique permanente?
<optimusprimem> Picolo, coloca dentro de ~/.bashrc
<hn2510> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=595
<optimusprimem> hn2510, em qual parte ele da o erro?
<hn2510> o tema é esse : http://gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=147290&id=1&tan=62886353
<hn2510> logo no começo do tutorial ele pede para mudar para a pasta do tema
<hn2510> mas eu não consigo
<optimusprimem> ok
<Picolo> optimusprimem, então cara, eu abri esse arquivo, mas não compreendi como fazer
<optimusprimem> Picolo, coloca essa linha que você informou dentro dele
<optimusprimem> fecha o terminal e abre novamente
<optimusprimem> hn2510, Abre o terminal ai, Ctrl + Alt + T
<hn2510> ok
<hn2510> abri
<optimusprimem> entra em Downloads
<optimusprimem> digita no terminal
<optimusprimem> cd Downloads
<hn2510> certo
<optimusprimem> entrou?
<hn2510> sim
<hn2510> e agora?
<Brizola> oi
<Brizola> qual antivirus vc recomenda para usar no ubuntu ?
<hn2510> optimusprimem e agora?
<optimusprimem> sudo tar -zxvf 147290-gnomishdark-source-20130711.tar.xz -C /usr/share/themes/
<Brizola> clam é um bom antivirus ?
<hn2510> ta falando q eu não posso especificar mais de um
<platao> antivirus tem o avAST para linux mas nao vai ser de muuuita serventia no ubuntu
<Brizola> F-Prot é bom ?
<optimusprimem> hn2510, quando você fez o Download do tema você pediu para Baixar ou Abrir?
<hn2510> acho q sim
<hn2510> faz diferença
<hn2510> ?
<optimusprimem> Sim abrir ele vai salvar o tema em uma pasta temporaria
<optimusprimem> faz o seguinte digita ai no terminal
<hn2510> blz
<optimusprimem> wget gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/147290-gnomishdark-source-20130711.tar.xz
<picolo> optimusprimem, perfeito, valeu
<optimusprimem> picolo, ok
<platao> antivirus no linux na o faz muita diferença.....eu gosto do avast mas ja removi porque nao ha utilidade no ubuntu
<Brizola> ok
<optimusprimem> depois, ls | grep 147290-gnomishdark-source-20130711.tar.xz
<optimusprimem> e veja se ele retorna algum arquivo
<hn2510> apareceu um nome em vermelho
<optimusprimem> somente 1?
<hn2510> com codigos
<hn2510> é
<optimusprimem> tar xf 147290-gnomishdark-source-20130711.tar.xz
<hn2510> escrevi mas embaixo não apareceu nada
<optimusprimem> isso, agora: cd gnomishdark-20130711
<hn2510> pronto
<optimusprimem> digite, make
<hn2510> ok
<hn2510> digitei
<optimusprimem> e então ele disse o que?
<hn2510> em cima tem erro 1
<hn2510> e embaixo tem pra escrever
<optimusprimem> hn2510, coloca a saida em http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hn2510> ?
<hn2510> como assim
<hn2510> escrever no terminal isso?
<optimusprimem> copia o erro que informou
<hn2510> certo
<optimusprimem> entra no site http://paste.ubuntu.com e cola
<Brizola> optimusprimem vc usa antivirus ?
<optimusprimem> ?
<hn2510> pronto
<Brizola> qual antivirus vc me recomenda ?
<optimusprimem> hn2510, me envia o link
<hn2510> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5953453/
<optimusprimem> hn2510, Usa qual versão do Ubuntu?
<hn2510> 13.04
<optimusprimem> hn2510, você não tem o Gnome instalado :/
<hn2510> o q isso quer dizer?
<hn2510> o O.S?
<optimusprimem> hn2510, http://sistemaoperacionalinux.blogspot.com.br/2013/05/instale-gnome-382-e-extensoes-no-ubuntu.html
<sagat> boa noite
<optimusprimem> noite
<platao> Brizola, qual a duvida vc tem em relação a antivirus no ubuntu? No ubuntu vc so vai usar antivirus se vc tiver uma parição com windows e vc queira escanear ela atraves do linux ou se vc tem um servidor de emails. fora isso vc nao vai usar antivirus ou se usar raramente vai encontrar alguma coisa, eu nuncaencontrei nada.....e uso linux a mais de 8 anos.
<hn2510> precisa instalar o GNOME 3.8.2 completo ?
<platao> quando recem cheguei no ubuntu tinha essas duvidas tbm : )
<hn2510> eu fiz o tutorial de cima
<hn2510> alguem pode me ajudar por favor?
<sagat> nunca se esqueçam de bloquear a porta 135
<sagat> existem pessoas maudosas
<sagat> kkkkk
<xibiu> Boa noite pessoal, estou procurando um mouse recorder tem uns dias e não acho, será que alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Fagner> shuhs sem querer buguei minha internet
<Fagner> Velocidade de Download: 60.61 Mbps
<Fagner> Velocidade de Download: 10.42 Mbps
<Fagner> Velocidade de Download: 17.39 Mbps
<chouga> Bom-dia a todos!
<LittleMarioH4x0r> ae galera, que software vocês usam pra conectar aqui? estou usando o xchat-Gnome e ele não tem a lista de usuários nos canais =/
<Emilio_Eiji> LittleMarioH4x0r, eu uso o xchat
<Emilio_Eiji> LittleMarioH4x0r, da um ctrl+f7
<Emilio_Eiji> ou clique em ver e depois em user list
<LittleMarioH4x0r> não vai aqui, estou com a versão 0.3.0
<LittleMarioH4x0r> na opção ver não tem user list
<chouga> LittleMarioH4x0r-> Eu uso o hexchat.
<chouga> LittleMarioH4x0r-> Ele é um fork do x-chat - que não recebe atualização há um bom tempo-.
<Thiago-SC> Bom dia..
<Thiago-SC> apaquei a  pasta apache2 que fica em /etc/
<Paula> não consigo dar boot no meu pc. já baxei o ubuntu e coloquei no pendrive, já fui na bios e escolhi a opção de usb, mas não vai, como faço?
<Thiago-SC> alguma maneira de reinstalar o apache com a pasta?
<YokoBR> galera, to tentando colocar o dns no registro.br, mas dá pesquisa recusada
<MarconM> o.O
<YokoBR> :/
<YokoBR> hi guys, i'm tring to add a dns domain, but i can't search domains on my server... I've already checked and port 53 udp/tcp are open.
<YokoBR> i get "search refused"
<chouga> YokoBR-> Ubuntu "BR".
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> chouga: rpaz .. deixasse .. ele ia falar em chines agora
<magalice> hello!!
<magalice> alguém quer tc?
<chouga> magalice-> Rélou!
<magalice> nossa, nem sabia q ainda existia irc... :)
<magalice> tudo bem, chouga?
<chouga> magalice-> Mas ele acabou, isso tudo está acontecendo na sua imaginação.
<YokoBR> oh
<YokoBR> fiz o join mas não deu haha
<YokoBR> só eu quem acha o uolhost uma porcaria?
<yangm> alguém aqio manja de mac?
<yangm> *aqui
<wellshow> #after upgrade my ubuntu stopped working sound card, network and video got basic settings can someone help me
<chouga> wellshow-> Ubuntu "BR" = Ubuntu Brasil ou seja...
<wellshow> ubuntu Br - 13.04
<chouga> wellshow-> ...?
<wellshow> upgrade my ubuntu stopped working sound card, network and video got basic settings can someone help me ???
<wellshow> após atualizar um pacote do ubuntu, o mesmo nao reconhece minha placa de rede, de som e o video esta com as configurações basicas, alguem pode me ajudar
<chouga> wellshow-> Se eu puder...
<wellshow> alguem sabe algum modo de me ajudar ?
<chouga> wellshow-> Se eu puder...
<hggdh> wellshow: comece por descrever o que ocorreu -- que tipo de upgrade, etc
<rodrigo> qual placa de rede, ethernet ou wireless?
<wellshow> o sistema pediu uma atualização, e eu atualizei nao olhei quais arquivos estava sendo atualizado, depois que reiniciei o pc vi que o mouse wireless nao estava funcionando e logo em seguida vi que o som tb nao estava
<wellshow> a placa de rede não esta sendo reconhecida e o wireless tb nao funciona,
<chouga> wellshow-> Você atualizou de que versão para qual versão?
<hggdh> wellshow: pastebin o arquivo em /var/log/apt/term.log -- isto pelo menos nos dira o que ocorreu
<wellshow>  Log started: 2013-08-03  14:54:24 (Reading database ...  (Reading database ... 5% (Reading database ... 10% (Reading database ... 15% (Reading database ... 20% (Reading database ... 25% (Reading database ... 30% (Reading database ... 35% (Reading database ... 40% (Reading database ... 45% (Reading database ... 50% (Reading database ... 55% (Reading database ... 60% (Reading database ... 65% (Reading database ... 70% (Reading da
<wellshow> Configurando install-info (4.13a.dfsg.1-10ubuntu4) ... /etc/environment: linha 2: JBOSS_HOME: comando não encontrado dpkg: erro ao processar install-info (--configure):  sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 127 Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:  install-info Log ended: 2013-08-05  11:05:28
<wellshow> Log started: 2013-08-06  14:05:36 Configurando install-info (4.13a.dfsg.1-10ubuntu4) ... /etc/environment: linha 2: JBOSS_HOME: comando não encontrado dpkg: erro ao processar install-info (--configure):  sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 127 Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:  install-info
<wellshow> esse é o final do arquivo
<wellshow> estava com a versão 13.04, foi uma atualização periodica
<wellshow> na parte da rede fica aparecendo nenhum dispositivo de rede disponivel
<wellshow> o som aparece como se tive-se instalado mas não funciona
<wellshow> o video esta com a resolução baixa
<wellshow> alguma sugestão?
<wellshow> alguem tem alguma ideia do que seja
<wellshow> ?
<chouga> wellshow-> Tens PPA's que não sejam os oficiais?
<chouga> wellshow-> Você está usando qual versão do UBuntu?
<wellshow> PPA´s cara sou novo no ubuntu e nao sei quase nada
<wellshow> 13.04
<chouga> wellshow-> Até o momento, ninguém veio ao canal devido a este problema, ou seja, provavelmente você fez algo errado.
<chouga> wellshow-> Como você é novo no Linux, não vou dar explicações muito técnicas, recomendo formatar e instalar o Ubuntu 12.04.2. É simples e eficiente! Apesar de saber que pode haver outras soluções menos radicais.
<wellshow> no meu hd tem o linux e o win 7, porem ta dando boot pelo grup, se eu desistalar o ubuntu vou perder o boot do win7
<wellshow> ???
<chouga> wellshow-> Foi você quem instalou o Ubuntu?
<wellshow> sim
<wellshow> ?
<wellshow> !!!
<chouga> wellshow-> O processo é o mesmo.
<wellshow> chouga vc sabe algum comando para reconhecer a placa de rede e wireless? acho que se eu conseguir me conectar na net consigo ver os outros driver, formatar seria uma opcao mas tenho alguns projetos que desenvolvi que teria trabalho pra configurar de novo
<chouga> onfigurar de novo
<chouga> wellshow-> Vou lhe passar um link com o processo(dual-boot) sendo demostrado passo-a-passo.
<chouga> wellshow-> http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/05/videocast-34-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu-3/
<chouga> wellshow-> Bem, não existe um "comando" que faça isso, pois cada caso é um caso.
<wellshow> eu pesquisei um pouco e parece que ele não esta achando a placa
<chouga> wellshow-> Normalmente o programa "Drivers Adicionais" do Ubuntu faz isso de maneira bem satisfatória.
<chouga> wellshow-> Qual é a configuração do seu micro?
<chouga> wellshow-> Recomendo também a leitura da Wiki do Ubuntu (http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/). Ela é uma fonte muito rica de conhecimento.
<wellshow> minha placa de wireless é ar9285
<chouga> wellshow-> Estou me referindo a configuração do seu micro todo.
<wellshow> intel i7, 500 hd, 8 de ram
<chouga> wellshow-> Tens placa de vídeo?
<wellshow> não
<chouga> wellshow-> É um notebook ou um PC?
<wellshow> notebook
<chouga> wellshow-> Qual é a marca e o modelo?
<wellshow> cce modelo não sei
<chouga> wellshow-> Da uma olhada no notebook...
<wellshow> o meu ifconfig não aparece nada e o iwconfig  aparece no wireless extensions
<chouga> wellshow-> Você sabe a diferença entre versões LTS e não-LTS?
<wellshow> não
<wellshow> qual é?
<chouga> wellshow-> LTS = Longo Tempo de Suporte
<chouga> wellshow-> O Ubuntu tem 2 tipos de lançamentos: Os LTS e os não-LTS.
<chouga> wellshow-> Os LTS são focados na estabilidade do sistema, privando muitas vezes os usuários de diversas novidades e recursos para que se mantenha a qualidade geral do sistema. E, normalmente, tem suporte de 3 anos para desktop.
<chouga> wellshow-> Já os não-LTS seguem um caminho exatamente diferente. Enche os usuários de novos recursos e novidades mas, muitas vezes, a estabilidade é prejudicada.
<wellshow> entendi
<wellshow> chouga gostaria de tentar arrumar a placa de rede que se o note entrar na internet consigo ver o resto
<chouga> wellshow-> De maneira geral podemos dizer que os não-LTS preparam o caminho para que as versões LTS sejam cada vez melhores. Pois são nestas versões que vários testes sejam feitos para que na versão LTS eles já estejam maduros o suficiente.
<chouga> wellshow-> A sua versão é um não-LTS, logo, travamentos ou algo do gênero podem acontecer com mais frequência do que em versões LTS.
<wellshow> tem algum modo de voltar a versão sem formatar
<chouga> wellshow-> Logo, recomendo que instales o Ubuntu 12.04.2, que é a última versão LTS que será suportada até 2017!
<chouga> wellshow-> Provavelmente sim, mas, como você é novo, o risco de você fazer besteira é grande.
<chouga> wellshow-> Por isso dei a ideia da formatação, pois é rápido, fácil e muitos sabem fazer.
<wellshow> valeu vou baixar o ubuntu e fazer a instalação
<wellshow> valeu mesmo
<chouga> wellshow-> http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/05/videocast-34-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu-3/
<chouga> wellshow-> Não esqueça de ver o vídeo para saber como fazer o processo corretamente.
<wellshow> blz valeu
<chouga> wellshow-> Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar.
<Judson_> ola4
<jefeson> ei galera... alguém já conseguiu conectar no wireless 802.1x wpa enterprise no Ubuntu 13.04?
<Judson_> Alguem pode me ajudar, estou em uma situação bastante complicada
<hn2510> alguem sabe como colocar tecla de atalho
<hn2510> ?
<CaverocK> Boa tarde, galera!
<CaverocK> Há quantas andam o desenvolvimento do Ubuntu Touch?
<hn2510> ????
<hn2510> me ajuda aew
<CaverocK> o irc tá mais morto do que nunca!
<hggdh> ah, OK
<lionheart> olá, amigos!
<lionheart> gostaria de fazer algumas perguntinhas...
<chouga> licensed-> o/
<chouga> lionheart-> o/
<lionheart> como faço pra saber se o meu X server está tudo ok?
<lionheart> por que estou perguntando isto?
<lionheart> vamos lá!
<lionheart> fui para o primeiro console virtual do meu ubuntu 13.04, tty1
<lionheart> loguei como root em tty1
<lionheart> e digite startx... queria estar em tty no X
<lionheart> o papel de parede apareceu, mas a barra com o menu e relógio etc. não
<lionheart> a coisa não fluiu como achei que fluiria
<lionheart> dei ctrl-alt-f1 para tentar voltar ao modo linha de comando
<lionheart> e lá vi o que já sabia... os logs indicavam problemas
<lionheart> é possível iniciar o X em nos consoles virtuais do linux, não?
<lionheart> mais uma pergunta: apenas o root pode iniciar o X?
<lionheart> ... esta última bem ingênua...
<lionheart> a resposta que obtive tentando iniciá-lo como usuário comum foi que eu não posso iniciar X
<lionheart> e aí, senhores, podem me ajudar com estas dúvidas?
<lionheart> se quiserem, posso ir para tty1 novamente, logar como root e pedir para inicializar o X
<omelete> vc pode fzr isso como usuario
<lionheart> ah, já entendi o problema... quando fiz o pedido, o X já rodava
<lionheart> tentei iniciá-lo em tty7, mas já estava rodando
<lionheart> daí o porque da negação, possivelmente
<lionheart> mas e aí, se não consegui iniciar o X em tty1, há um problema, não?
<omelete> tty1 é texto
<omelete> 1-6 texto
<lionheart> como todo respeito, omele, mas se aquilo são consoles (virtuais, que sejam), por que não permitem rodar o X lá?
<lionheart> aliás, tanto é verdade que o meu papel de parede foi exibido
<hggdh> lionheart: sao consoles, nao terminais graficos.
<omelete> qdo vc digita startx no tty1 ele joga pra um terminal grafico
<omelete> se vc verificar no tty1 ele vai tar preso, vc ñ pode digitar nada
<lionheart> jogou... meu papel de parede foi exibido... só que a barra, com o menu, relógio etc. não carregou
<lionheart> sim
<lionheart> ele ficou preso
<hggdh> claro que nao. Iniciaste o X, nao o Unity, ou Gnome, ou o que quer que uses
<lionheart> hggdh, nós logamos em tty7, não? e o X roda em tty7, não?
<hggdh> lionheart: X vai rodar no tty7/8/9
<lionheart> ora, mas se pedi para rodar o X, logado como root, o pedido não deveria me levar para a GUI do root?
<hggdh> nao
<lionheart> calmá lá, amigos... vou para tty1 novamente e fazer o que fiz
<hggdh> pode te levar a um ambiente X (puro)
<lionheart> quando a gente inicializa o computador, quem chama o X é o root, certo?
<lionheart> ele faz isso em tty0?
<hggdh> correto para a primeira, errado para a segunda
<lionheart> ah, acho q estou entendendo...
<lionheart> tty1, ..., tty6 apenas texto
<lionheart> como vc falou
<hggdh> e nao eh apenas o X que eh carregado no inicio, mas X e Unity, etc
<lionheart> sim... primeiro o X, depois o Unity (ou, no meu caso, o Cinammon)
<lionheart> perfeito
<lionheart> agora, uma pergunta... mais uma
<lionheart> acesso tty8 e tty9 dando ctrl-alt-f8 e ctrl-alt-f9, respectivamente?
<lionheart> acabei de fazer isso e, embora saia de tty7, lá não recebe comandos
<hggdh> por que tt7, 8, e 9 nao tem processos 'login' atrelados a eles
<hggdh> apenas  tty1-6 tem estes processos (ps -aux | grep getty)
<lionheart> e como usá-los, então? (perguntas de iniciante, me perdoe)
<lionheart> inicio o X + Gnome (ou KDE, Unity, Cinnamon) lá via tty7 mesmo?
<hggdh> sem alterar a configuracao , nao ha como (O X usa-os, para outras sessoes)
<lionheart> humm... entendi
<hggdh> por default tty7 recebera a primeira sessao X no sistema. A proxima (e concurrente) usara o tty8
<lionheart> então não é recomendado fazê-lo, eu imagino
<lionheart> sim
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> nao ???ecomendado, defacto
 * hggdh tem que ajustar o locale, um dia
<lionheart> uma perguntinha... e se em tty1 eu tivesse pedido para inicial o X + Cinnamon junto, numa tacada só, funcionaria?
<hggdh> funcionaria. Mas o sistema ja faz isto por default
<lionheart> não em tty1... lá só por demanda
<lionheart> faz isto em tty7
<hggdh> e... ser root sob X eh genericalmente considerado uma pessima ideia
<lionheart> sim, mas estou apenas fuçando... estou querendo aprender a mexer e entender o linux
<lionheart> sou navegante de primeira viagem... quero fuçar, fuçar, fuçar
<omelete> lionheart,  edita o xinitrc e coloca o ambiente grafico q vc qr usar
<lionheart> como chamo X + Cinnamom junto
<omelete> qdo vc digitar startx vai inicar o cinnamom
<lionheart> lá no arquivo xinitrc eu posso definir, manualmente, o tema default q é iniciado com X? para cada tty?
<omelete> cada tty eu ñ sei, mas vai carregar padrao lá no tty7
<lionheart> ah, ok... mas isso dá para fazer na tela de login que roda no X, mesmo... ele sempre vai te logar na último GUI definida lá
<lionheart> mas de qualquer forma, aprender a fazer isto manualmente é importante do ponto de vista conceitual e didático
<omelete> login fica melhor, se tiver kde, gnome, cinnamom só escolher ql vc qr la
<lionheart> sim, é como faço
<lionheart> e tem como adicionar lá a opção de linha de comando pura
<lionheart> ?
<hggdh> lionheart: provavelmente seria mais facil primeiro entender como o sistema carrega o X normalmente.
<lionheart> hggdh, vou tentar fazê-lo... mas vou meio devagar, de maneira meio aleatoria, na base da fuçação mesmo... sempre aprendi assim
<lionheart> aliás, o amigo recomenda alguma leitura importante a respeito...
<lionheart> sobre o X
<lionheart> ?
<hggdh> lionheart: eu entendo. Mas... para o X, eh normalmente mais facil descobrir como a tralha funciona nas condicoes normais de temperatura e pressao
<lionheart> ok... então vamos as leituras então
<lionheart> o amigo tem algo bom a recomendar?
<hggdh> lionheart: heh. up-to-date, nao... detesto X. Mas a O'Reilley tinha uns 8 volumens sobre X, editados uns 20 anos atras
<lionheart> existe por aí algo como "A Bíblia do Linux"?
<lionheart> detesta X? vai dizer q vive no shell?
<lionheart> sem interface gráfica?
<hggdh> Uso ambos console e KDE. Mas nao me preocupo em entender X. Na maioria das vezes estou no console
<lionheart> humm... compreendo
<hggdh> por exemplo, meu cliente de IRC eh o weechat, rodando na consola
<hggdh> console*
<lionheart> da hora
<lionheart> e se eu gostar de linha de comando o suficiente para abrir mão de interfaces gráficas, querendo logar apenas em modo texto (linha de comando), como faço?
<hggdh> (na verdade, no momento estou a rodar o LXCE, ja que as ultimas atualizacoes do 13.10 bombaram meu KDE)
<hggdh> desative o inicio do X (veja /etc/init para os scripts)
<lionheart> eu estou rodando o Ubuntu porque falar q é bom para iniciantes no linux... e estou gostando pra caramba!
<lionheart> humm... boa dica
<omelete> lionheart,  cria um maquina virtual e instala o gentoo ou arch, leia o guia de instalação no wiki, vc vai aprender bastante
<lionheart> ou então posso insta-lo num pendrive, né?
<lionheart> é uma via também
<lionheart> mas, por que, o arch é tudo no shell?
<omelete> ambos tem q fzr tudo, fzr particionamente, instalação, criação de usuario, iniciar serviços, etc
<lionheart> precisaria do auxílio de uma guia, como o colega disse
<lionheart> mas acho q valerá a pena
<lionheart> li q o slackware é muito bom para estes propósitos
<lionheart> dizem q lá é tudo no braço
<Gus_> olá sou novato nesse tal ubuntu... alguém pode me ajudar ?
<Gus_> alguém pode me dar dicas sobre temas para o ubuntu 13 ?
<viniciuh> alguem aqui roda o vmware no ubuntu 13.04?
<Guest45159> tenho um hp pavilion g4 1315br, veio com windows 7 pre instalado, não estou conseguindo  instalar ubuntu 13.04
<Guest45159> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<chouga> Guest45159-> O que está acontecendo?
<Brizola> como muda ip no ubuntu ?
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-07
<dollar0x> Eai galera
<dollar0x> a algum tempo eu nao uso o ubuntu
<dollar0x> gostaria de saber de com o WINE instalado consigo rodar o corel draw e o adobe photoshop perfeitamente ?
<jorge_styler> Olá, alguém pode me ajudar a montar o cartão de memória do meu celular no 12.04 ?
<sagat> boa  noite
<sagat> alguem ai manja de ufw ?
<sagat> onde posso achar posts sobre ufw
<sagat> configurei o basico do basico
<sagat> queria algo mais aprofundado
<sagat> onde acho
<eduardo_> quem esta onn ?
<eduardo_> boanoite
<eduardo_> boa  alguem online ?
<Morcego> Oii
<Morcego> ...
<Arthur> bom dia
<Guest22814> bom dia
<Morcego> Bom dia
<Rogerio> Ola
<Rogerio> Estou com dificuldade em instalar o Ubuntu em meu computador. Após ter baixado o programa e gravado em um dvd nao consigo fazer o boot da maquina.
<Rogerio> Quando da gravação do DVD ele pede para gravar o arquivo de boot, prar criar o disco de inicialização, porém este arquivo eu não encontrei para gravar.
<YokoBR> galeras, não consigo acessar um servidor ubuntu remotamente com vnc nem ffff
<lilian_> bom dia
<andretyn> Bom dia!
<Arthur_> bom dia
<Arthur_> estou com um problema semelhante a este, http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=2890
<Arthur_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Arthur_> bom dia
<Arthur_> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=2890
<Arthur_> estou com o mesmo problema
<Arthur_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Arthur_> alguem pode me ajudar
<Arthur_> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=2890
<Arthur_> estou com o mesmo problema
<chouga> Bom dia a todos!
<eduardo> boa tarde
<eduardo> alguem onn ??
<chouga> eduardo-> Boa tarde! No momento não há ninguém online...
<eduardo> ixe
<eduardo> rs
<eduardo> ^.
<eduardo> tem alguem on ai ?
<chouga> eduardo-> No momento não, só você e mais 61 pessoas...
<DonMedina> boa tarde, quanto tempo não uso IRC....nem lembrava mais como era
<chouga> DonMedina-> Boa tarde!
<DonMedina> me lembrei da epoca do meu 486 com internet discada hehehehehehe
<DonMedina> mas o que me trouxe aqui não foi a "saudade", vamos ver se alguem pode me ajudar....
<chouga> DonMedina-> Se eu puder...
<DonMedina> acabei de instalar o Ubuntu, mas toda vez que vou abrir algum aplicativo da erro e o pc trava
<DonMedina> parece que entra no modo "texto" do linux e dali não sai
<DonMedina> mas rodando a mesma cópia em maquina virtual ta funcionando de boa
<chouga> DonMedina-> Qual é a versão do Ubuntu e o que exatamente acontece?
<DonMedina> Ubuntu 12.04
<chouga> DonMedina-> Está no modo shell agora?
<DonMedina> não, eu formatei o hd de novo pra reinstalar a versão 13, to baixando ainda
<chouga> DonMedina-> Qual é a configuração do seu micro?
<DonMedina> é da empresa, um celeron com 1 GB ram 320gb de hd
<chouga> DonMedina-> Sendo assim recomendo que não instales o Ubuntu 13.04.
<chouga> DonMedina-> Tenho certeza que este problema não é culpa do sistema, pois uso a mesma versão que a sua e isso nunca me ocorreu.
<DonMedina> tb acho estranho, pq em maquina virtual não deu erro, eu utilizei ontem e fiz os testes que eu precisava em termos de sistemas que utilizo e foi tranquilo, porem ao instalar direto no pc deu essa zica
<chouga> va em termos de sistemas que utilizo e foi
<chouga> DonMedina->  Recomendo que instales uma variação do Ubuntu com uma interface mais leve, como o XFCE, que vem no dentro do Xubuntu. Ele combinará perfeitamente com seu hardware.
<chouga> DonMedina-> Você está usando o Ubuntu somente ou está fazendo dual-boot?
<DonMedina> somente Ubuntu
<chouga> DonMedina-> Ótimo, então será melhor ainda usar o Xubuntu!
<chouga> DonMedina-> Baixe a versão 12.04.2, ela é muito boa.
<DonMedina> vou procurar essa distribuição e farei os testes em maquina virtual primeiro
<DonMedina> mas valeu pela dica
<chouga> DonMedina-> Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar.
<chouga> DonMedina-> O site oficial da distro é: http://xubuntu.org/
<DonMedina> valeu =)
<DonMedina> já estou baixando aqui
<DonMedina> e tentando mais uma vez reinstalar o ubuntu, só pra fechar hehehe
<chouga> DonMedina-> Sem problemas, mas, lembre-se, o seu micro não atente as especificações recomendadas para rodar o Ubuntu de maneira satisfatória, entretanto, no Xubuntu, isso é possível com folga.
<Arthur_> Boa tarde
<Arthur_> alguem ai pode me ajudar?
<chouga> Arthur_-> Se eu puder...
<Arthur_> tem um link aqui q esta falando sobre o mesmo problema
<Arthur_> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=2890
<Arthur_> eles ate me passaram um link pra fazer oo dual boot via windows
<Arthur_> só queria conseguir rodar o live cd via UEFI
<Arthur_> com a bios em UEFI8
<chouga> Arthur_-> Bem, o Ubuntu desde a versão 12.04.2 já tem suporte ao UEFI.
<chouga> Arthur_-> Creio que você está confundindo conceitos, pois não  há nenhuma diferença entre executar o Ubuntu numa BIOS sem suporte ao UEFI ou com suporte ao UEFI.
<Arthur_> talvez pode ser a bios entau
<Arthur_> nao consigo mudar para iniciar o cd
<Arthur_> na verdade ate le o dvd, mais dai cliko em test o ubuntu, dai da um fatal error kernel
<chouga> Arthur_-> Sua máquina veio com o Windows 8?
<Arthur_> minha maquina eh um sony vaio com windows 7
<chouga> Arthur_-> Ah, ai pode ser a imagem do CD/DVD que não pode estar corrompida...
<Arthur_> eu ja liguei meu computador em modo LEGACY e consegui iniciar o ubuntu normalmente
<Arthur_> mais quando esta em uefi nao inicia
<Arthur_> eu consigo instalar o ubuntu em outra partiçao, e pra ligar ele tem q estar em legacy e para ligar o win7 tem q estar em uefi
<Arthur_> isso q eu nao estou entendendo
<Arthur_> sabe oq pode ser?
<chouga> Arthur_-> Estou pesquisando..
<chouga> Arthur_-> Qual é a versão que você pretende instalar?
<Arthur_> 13.04 64bit
<chouga> Arthur_-> Acho que seu problema é o secure-boot.
<chouga> Arthur_-> Dê uma olhada na BIOS e tente encontrar essa opção e desabilite-a.
<chouga> Arthur_-> Pois a versão que queres instalar tem suporte total ao UEFI.
<Arthur_> ja procurei e nao achei
<chouga> Arthur_-> Eu, por exemplo, tenho o Ubuntu 12.04.2 em UEFI e rodo perfeitamente.
<Arthur_> dual boot?
<chouga> Arthur_-> Não, só uso o Ubuntu.
<Arthur_> hm
<Alex______> Boa tarde!
<Arthur_> sera q eu desabilitando o secure boot consigo acessar windows 7 e ubuntu?
<chouga> Arthur_-> Dê uma olhada nestes link's: http://www.linuxdescomplicado.com.br/2013/05/saiba-como-instalar-o-ubuntu-em-um-pc.html
<Alex______> tenho uma rede linux gostaria de saber o comando para desligar os monitores com hora marcada
<chouga> Arthur_-> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=4399
<Arthur_> nao tenho essa opção de secure boot no meu
<chouga> Arthur_-> Sabes inglês?
<jorge_styler> Boa tarde ! Alguém pode me ajudar a montar o cartão de memória do celular no 12.04 ?
<Arthur_> nao sei nao
<chouga> Arthur_-> Podes fazer uma coisa: Tente reinstalar o Ubuntu com UEFI ligado.
<Arthur_> eu nao consigo acessar o live cd do ubuntu com o UEFI ligado
<Arthur_> apensa com Legacy
<chouga> Arthur_-> Achei um artigo explicando como proceder!
<chouga> Arthur_-> Mas está em inglês, vou tentar fazer a tradução pra você.
<Arthur_> deixa eu ver
<chouga> Arthur_-> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/10/10/dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12-04-on-a-pc-with-uefi-board-ssd-and-hdd/
<Arthur_> posso traduzir aqui
<chouga> Arthur_-> ok
<Arthur_> vou dar uma olhada
<Arthur_> obrigado por enquanto
<chouga> Arthur_-> Boa sorte!
<eduardo> boa  tarde
<Julinux> Qual a diferença entre o . e o ..
<Julinux> ?
<PsychoBoB> Oi?
<Julinux> Qual a diferença entre o . e o ..
<eduardo> Julinux  em relação a o que ?
<eduardo> diretório  ou  oque ?
<Julinux> por exemplo, quando digito cd .. ele volta um diretório na árvore de diretórios correto? e o . representa o diretório atual
<eduardo> isso
<Julinux> esses .. e . tem algum nome específico?
<eduardo> é  acho que a diferença não é das grandes
<eduardo> acho que
<eduardo> (.)
<eduardo> volta 1 pasta
<eduardo> e (..)
<eduardo> volta para /  oi  nome  do pc~
<eduardo> ou *
<Brizola> pq meu ip apareceu aqui ?
<Daekdroom> Brizola, infelizmente é o default da freenode.
<Daekdroom> Eu já recebi um DoS por causa disso =/
<Daekdroom> Agora uso uma cloak e só dou join nos canais depois de identificar.
<Julinux> Brizola, Ele só aparece por você
<Brizola> tem como esconder meu ip ?
<eduardo> usa  proxy
<Julinux> eduardo, na verdade não
<Julinux> o .. que volta um diretório
<eduardo> intão é algo assim
<eduardo> hehehe
<Daekdroom> Brizola, a própria freenode sugere usar o Tor (ou algum outro proxy) caso você não queira mostrar o IP aqui.
<eduardo> boa  isso é a melhor solução mesmo
<PsychoBoB> cd .. volta um nivel
<PsychoBoB> cd . fica no mesmo nivel
<Morcego> alguem sabe algum comando para mostrar loguim e senha
<Morcego>  da redo que estou connectado ?
<Morcego> rede*
<vitor__> Olá galera bom dia.... depois de testar o ubuntu precise 12.04 axei que a interface dele esta um pouco pesada para meu netbook de 2gb de memória estou pensando em instalar o linux mint com cinammon
<Morcego> linux  mint
<Morcego> ja user
<Morcego> usei *
<Morcego> mais não é vantagem pegar
<Morcego> o  obuntu
<Morcego> 10 não ?
<vitor__> Morcego> o ubuntu 10 não tem mais repósitorios
<Morcego> e  trocar a interface para o gnome
<Morcego> humm ...
<vitor__> Morcego> quando sai uma nova lts eles abandonam se intala ele ele pede pra migrar
<Morcego> bom  ai fica  complicado
<Morcego> rs
<Morcego> faz  assim
<Morcego> você  ta com unyt?
<Morcego> unity *
<vitor__> Morcego> o mint con cinamon tem uns malucos de um forum falando que roda legal com 2gb e é uma interface amiga pra minha irmã alguem usar
<vitor__> Morcego> eu to com o 12.04 lts é unity
<Morcego> é  sim
<Morcego>  eu  estava  ouvindo aii pelo irc
<Morcego>  que 12.4 com gnome e kdé
<Morcego>  ta  bom emm
<Morcego> ta de luxo
<Morcego> ^.
<vitor__> Morcego> so se eu pegaro Kubuntu pq quero fazer uma instalação limpa
<Morcego> pode ser  tb
<vitor__> Morcego> se bem que KDE é mais pesado que o Mate ou xfce
<Morcego> usa gnome
<PsychoBoB> vitor__, tô com o 13.04 usando unity e tá uma maravilha
<vitor__> PsychoBoB> eu testei mas fica um pouco pesado sabe como é netbooks
<Morcego> ^.
<vitor__> PsychoBoB> e eu prefiro ficar numa LTS
<PsychoBoB> ah sim, netbook deve complicar
<Morcego> será que se ele  coloca o gnome
<Morcego>  do mint
<Morcego> no  ub ubuntu
<Morcego> fica  show?
<Morcego> eu fiz isso
<vitor__> Morcego>  posso tentar... e ver como fica
<Morcego> uhum
<Morcego> só que não esquece
<Morcego> coloca o gnome
<Morcego> e  depois remove o unity
<Morcego> :)
<Morcego> melhor   falar
<Morcego> hehehe'
<vitor__> Morcego> sim
<Morcego> tem  uma ferramenta
<Morcego> que vai cair  como luva
<Morcego> pra você
<Morcego> você vai poder escolher  melhor pra vc
<vitor__> Morcego>  ja tava pesquisando pra fazer pelo terminal
<Morcego> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hff4EntcJU
<Morcego> veja
<Morcego> acho que vai resolver
<Morcego> eu tenho esse tb aqui
<Morcego> boa sorte
<vitor__> Morcego> valew morcego vo liga o net aki e ver
<Morcego> uhum
<Morcego404> agora to pelo cell
<hggdh> !enter | Morcego404
<ubotu-br> Morcego404: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<PsychoBoB> Aos que querem ajudar o time ubuntu, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/TimeDeTraducao
<hggdh> Daekdroom: um cloak da freenode, e usando-se SASL para login na freenode resulta no IP address não mais sendo mostrado. Tor é para quando queremos "mascarar" o IP address completamente (nem a freenode saberá)
<hggdh> Julinux, eduardo: um '.' é o directorio atual; um '..' é o directorio imediatamente acima. São coisas bem diferentes
<Daekdroom> hggdh, mas é o que diz no FAQ da Freenode.
<Daekdroom> Na sessão sobre cloak, inclusive. Não menciona SASL (mas eu uso)
<Daekdroom> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Speedfranca> Buenas pessoal!
<Speedfranca> Alguém poderia me tirar umas dúvidas sobre patição swap?
<omelete> Speedfranca,  ql é duvida?
<Speedfranca> Boa noite omelete!
<Speedfranca> Seguinte, tenho um hd corsair no qual uso windows e ubnutu
<Speedfranca> instalei o ubuntu em 4,8 GB e ficou apertado... e tenho uma partição para swap de 8GB... tenho memoria ram de 8GB
<Speedfranca> preciso 8gb de swap? Precisa tudo isso?
<omelete> ñ
<omelete> uns 2gb já tá bom
<Speedfranca> sou engenheiro e infelizmente não consigo instalar satisfatoriamente o autocad e programas de calculo
<Speedfranca> então uso mais pra acesso a banco seguro
<Speedfranca> dar aquela limpa na area do windows atraves do clamtk
<Speedfranca> então 2gb tah suficiente?
<Speedfranca> porque o q li era q tinha q usar = ou 2x o ram q vc tem
<omelete> essa regra é antiga
<Speedfranca> então usar 10 Gb  pra / e 4 pra swap táde bom tamanho?
<omelete> da epoca de memoria em MB
<Speedfranca> tenho um AMD FX(tm)-4170 Quad-Core Processor × 4
<omelete> 4gb é mais q suficiente
<Speedfranca> maravilha! assim fico com 10gb pra / (meus 5 GB atuais estaão apertados)
<omelete> aqui é só 512mb
<Speedfranca> Muito obrigado pelo help omelete! Vou reinstalar o ubuntu 13.04 aqui e dou uma passada aqui
<Speedfranca> baraço e boa noite pro pessoal!
<Daekdroom> Speedfranca, você só não vai ter hibernação
<Speedfranca> mas de resto roda tranquilo né?
<Daekdroom> Sim.
<Speedfranca> VAleu pessoal! Vou fritar a criança aqui e volto em breve! VAleu!!!!
<Speedfranca> Caramba fazia uns 10 anos que naão entrava em irc.... vou tentar re aprender hehehe
<Speedfranca> abraços e boa noite a todos! I'll be back ;)
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-08
<Speedfranca> Boa noite!
<Marcus_> como converter o Ubuntu, de ingles para portugues
<eduardo__> boa  noite  pessoal
<Marcus_> instalei o Ubuntu em ingles. Como fazer para converter para o portugues?
<derig> olá pessoal, instalei o ubuntu 13.4 em uma virtual box em um notebook hp probook 6470b mas não está aparecendo a interface gráfica depois da tela que solicita a senha. Alguém sabe como corrigir esse problema?
<Speedfranca> Marcus
<Speedfranca> MArcus tenta --> http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-e-alterar-idiomas-no-ubuntu
<Speedfranca> :$ o cara já saiu kkk
<Speedfranca> Alguém ai sabe se tem algum antivirus além do clamtk que eu possa instalar?
 * Speedfranca Alguém ai sabe se tem algum antivirus além do clamtk que eu possa instalar?
<xGrind> Speedfranca, acho que existe avast pra linux tb
<KurtKraut> Speedfranca, er... por curiosidade, para que você quer um antivírus no Linux?
<Speedfranca> estou com malwares na partição windows
<Speedfranca> passei o clamtk e  ele não corrige apenas deleta ou manda pra quarentena
<Speedfranca> ateh achei um AVG para linux mas a hora q foi instalar me mandou o systema me mandou um aviso tenebroso
<Speedfranca> "A instalação de um pacote que viola as normas de qualidade não é permitido. Isso pode causar sérios problemas no seu computador. Entre em contato com a pessoa ou organização que forneceu este arquivo e inclua os detalhes abaixo."
<Speedfranca> e veio uma lista enorme de "detalhes"
<Speedfranca> um dos detalhes por exemplo: Lintian check results for /tmp/avg2013flx-r3110-a6015.i386.deb:
<Speedfranca> E: avg2013flx: arch-independent-package-contains-binary-or-object opt/avg/av/bin/avgavid
<Speedfranca> isso pode gerar algum problema?
<KurtKraut> Speedfranca, cola as mensagens completas num pastebin.
<Speedfranca> pastebin?
<Speedfranca> :$
<KurtKraut> Speedfranca, por exemplo, www.pastebin.com
<Speedfranca> http://pastebin.com/GMrSQiT1
<Speedfranca> isso?
<schmidt_> pessoal, sou novo no ubuntu e to precisando de uma ajuda
<schmidt_> instalei o ubuntu 13.04 e logo depois tentei instalar o navegador opera
<schmidt_> tenho uma grande dificuldade quanto a instalação de programas no ubuntu
<schmidt_> daí pesquisei tutorial na interne
<KurtKraut> Speedfranca, isso. Mas para ajudar alguém a diagnosticar o seu problema, você tem que incluir também exatamente o comando que digitou. Você só colou o output do problema.
<schmidt_> e em um dele me direcionava a digitar alguns comandos no terminal
<schmidt_> depois que digitei eles, a minha central de programas trava a minha maquina
<schmidt_> fica carregando sempre
<schmidt_> trava tudo, e lá em cima aparece um alerta de erro seguinte
<schmidt_> não há como copiar o erro
<schmidt_> mas pergunto o seguinte, há como eu restaurar a onfiguraçoes anteriores sem apagar meus arquivos?
<eduardo__> hum
<eduardo__>  a cho que  intendi  e talvez ja tenha  passado por isso
<eduardo__>  ta  fala de novo
<eduardo__> oque você fez
<eduardo__> você tentou instalar  opera
<eduardo__> pelo terminal
<schmidt_> olhe esse site, segui isso aqui
<schmidt_> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/05/instalando-o-opera-no-ubuntu-12-04-via-ppa/
<eduardo__> ok
<schmidt_> e o erro que aparece no alert la em cima diz algo como se 'echo' não fosse conhecida
<Speedfranca> como faço para direcionar minhas mensagens sem abrir um pvt
<eduardo__> ok
<Speedfranca> ?
 * Speedfranca tipo  assim?
<eduardo__> ta  voce  consegue  usasr
<eduardo__> a centrar  de aplicativos ?
<schmidt_> não, ela só fica carregando, toda em branco, e trava o pc
<Speedfranca> schmidt tem um link direto.. não sei se ajuda --> http://www.opera.com/download/guide/?os=linux
<eduardo__> ok
<eduardo__>  isso indica que travou seu  diretorio
<schmidt_> na verdade meu problema agora nem é tanto instalar o opera e sim liberar minha central de programas
<eduardo__> sim relax
<eduardo__> pode deixar que ja passei por  isso
<eduardo__>  na verdade acho que todo mundo  aqui ja passo
<eduardo__> haha
<eduardo__> primeira  coisa
<eduardo__> você  vai
<eduardo__> emm
<eduardo__> ja acho pra  vc um minuto
<schmidt_> beleza
<eduardo__> faz  assim
<eduardo__>  testa  isso
<eduardo__> sudo apt-get update
<eduardo__> no terminal
<eduardo__> e ve oque  retorna
<schmidt_> ok
<eduardo__> se  der  que  apt  ta ocupado
<eduardo__> ai  ele ta ainda tentado fazer o processo do opera
<eduardo__> ai vamos ter que cancelar isso
<schmidt_> E: Tipo 'echo' não é conhecido na linha 1 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/opera.list E: A lista de fontes não pode ser lida.
<schmidt_> deu isso ae
<eduardo__> intendi
<eduardo__> ele ta ainda
<eduardo__> fazerndo isso
<eduardo__>  por isso não libera seu repositório
<eduardo__> :)
<eduardo__> linux  é  um programa por  vez rs
<eduardo__> enquando não termina ele  trava o diretorio
<schmidt_> haha, estou me adaptando a ele, usava o windows, que é uma merda e muito lento, até que um professor meu de programação mandou eu esquecer windows da minha vida
<schmidt_> rs
<eduardo__> isso
<eduardo__>  mesmo que eu
<eduardo__>  asuhdausd
<schmidt_> então, como eu faria para parar a instalação do opera?
<eduardo__> aqui
<eduardo__>  sudo killall -9 apt-get
<eduardo__> no terminal
<schmidt_> apt-get: nenhum processo localizado
<eduardo__> ok
<eduardo__>  tem mais uns aqui que
<eduardo__> funciona
<schmidt_> tranquilo
<eduardo__> dpkg --configure -a
<eduardo__> esse s empre deu certo
<eduardo__> se n rola
<eduardo__> poen sudo na frente
<eduardo__> schimidt deu ?
<schmidt_> tipo, não sei, olha o que dá aqui
<eduardo__> manda
<schmidt_> schmidt@schmidt-X401A1:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a                                     [sudo] password for schmidt:                                       schmidt@schmidt-X401A1:~$
<eduardo__>  ok
<eduardo__>  acho que deu
<eduardo__>  abra s eu
<eduardo__> testa
<eduardo__> apt-get  update
<eduardo__> se  proceder
<eduardo__> uma lista de links  fazendo doenload
<eduardo__> ta destravado
<eduardo__> ai pode deixar até o final
<schmidt_> não deu certo
<eduardo__> ok
<eduardo__> que zic a
<schmidt_> aquela mesma mensagem de erro lá que diz: echo não é conhecido
<eduardo__> ok
<eduardo__>  agora  vamos  apelar
<eduardo__>  aushduasd
<eduardo__> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/*
<eduardo__> esse é   pra destravar de vez
<eduardo__> vai remover  tudo que esta em apt
<eduardo__> até  éssa  lista
<eduardo__> que ta bloquiando  o apt
<eduardo__> OBS: não vai desinstalar  nada.
<eduardo__> schimidt  procedeu ?
<eduardo__> schmidt  procedeu ?
<schmidt_> teria que aparecer algo no terminal depois que eu digitasse isso?
<eduardo__> não
<eduardo__> uma linha nova
<eduardo__> pro proximo comando
<schmidt_> sim, isso mesmo, mas nada mudou, a zica continua
<eduardo__> faz logof
<schmidt_> reiniciando o computador ajudaria em algo?
<schmidt_> ah sim
<eduardo__> e  torna  usar o apt-get update
<schmidt_> entrarei aqui de novo então com o mesmo nick
<eduardo__>  ok
<eduardo__> se  eu n responder  to comendo
<eduardo__> to de estomago vazio
<eduardo__> pra te ajudar
<eduardo__>  hahaha
<eduardo__>  vai lah
<eduardo__>  que ja  volto aqui
<eduardo__> rs
<schmidt_> ok
<schmidt__> eduardo_ continua travando
<eduardo__> ok
<eduardo__> saco
<eduardo__> no meu não estava  assim
<eduardo__>  hahaha
<schmidt__> pois é, hehe
<schmidt__> só falta agora, se esgotar todas as possiveis soluçoes
<eduardo__> não magine
<eduardo__>  é que estou sozinho aqui
<eduardo__>  faz  assim
<eduardo__> executa  ai
<eduardo__> sudo nautilus
<schmidt__> manda ae
<eduardo__>  vai abrir
<eduardo__> uma  janela de arquivos
<eduardo__>  mais vc  vai estar  como super user
<eduardo__> ai   você  vai em  seu diretorio
<eduardo__> raiz
<eduardo__> var/apt
<eduardo__> e  acha  sources.list.d/opera.list
<eduardo__> e deleta
<schmidt__> abriu minha pasta pessoal
<schmidt__> e deu essa mensagem aqui
<schmidt__> Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: "compartilhamento de rede de usuário" retornou erro 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<eduardo__> vc  dijitou sua senha ?
<schmidt__> sim
<AlexandreMBM> Tenho uma dúvida de elétrica ou eletrônica. Simples. Se não devo usar o canal, alguém por favor fale comigo em privado ou indique-me um CANAL EM PORTUGUÊS.
<eduardo__> nussa que zica
<eduardo__> ok
<eduardo__> hj  ta dificil
<eduardo__> alex  jaja
 * Speedfranca Uau q da hora consegui instalar  Bitdefender e Avast  no ubuntu kkkk
<eduardo__> vemos  um minuto ai
<eduardo__> só nseu pra que
<eduardo__> rs
<eduardo__> né
<schmidt__> haha, cara, se tiver ocupando muito teu tempo relaxa ae
<eduardo__> killall -9 apt-get            killall -9 dpkg                  dpkg --configure -a
<eduardo__> esses  ai deviam resolver
<eduardo__> deixa só o irc e  o terminal aberto ai
<schmidt__> beleza
<schmidt__> aqui, consegui acessar a var
<schmidt__> só que nao tem apt e sim opt
<schmidt__> e opt está vazio
<eduardo__> ok
<eduardo__> ta     tem um ultimo  jeitinho
<eduardo__> que é  o que  cola
<eduardo__> quando voce~abre  a  centrar de software
<eduardo__> so abre  oque aontece?
<eduardo__> acontece*
<schmidt__> fica tudo branco dentro do quadrado do programa, a seta do mouse rodando, e o pc muito lento
<eduardo__> ta  você consegue acessar as  configuraçoes
<eduardo__> da  central ?
<schmidt__> não, pois tudo na pagina fica bloqueado pela seta carregando
<eduardo__> que  coisa
<eduardo__> você  viu que mais gente se ferro nessa  la no topico né ??////
<eduardo__> rs
<schmidt__> sério? acabei nem lendo
<schmidt__> hahaha
<eduardo__> ausdhausd
<eduardo__>   uhum
<eduardo__>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && exit
<eduardo__> esse  ai diz que resolveu
<eduardo__> rs
<eduardo__> esecutando em segundo plano o apt
<eduardo__> gente esperta hahaha
<eduardo__> nem me toquei disso
<schmidt__> como executando em segundo plano, pode me explicar? como lhe disse, sou novo nisso aqui
<schmidt__> hahaha
<schmidt__> só executar aquilo lá no terminal?
<eduardo__> é  sintaxe basica
<eduardo__>   uhum
<eduardo__>  quer ver
<eduardo__>  vou dar um exemplo
<eduardo__> apt-get install  meu programa && segundo comando && terceiro
<eduardo__> intende  comandos  em serie
<schmidt__> entendi
<eduardo__> :)
<eduardo__> normal
<schmidt__> ae, lamento informar, mas a zica continua
<schmidt__> hahaha
<eduardo__>  aprendi isso em um livro hahaha
<eduardo__> putz
<eduardo__> como que pode tudo deu errado ai velho
<eduardo__> rs
<schmidt__> E: Tipo 'echo' não é conhecido na linha 1 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/opera.list E: A lista de fontes não pode ser lida. schmidt@schmidt-X401A1:~$
<eduardo__> tem que ter  algo  que
<eduardo__> resovar
<eduardo__> cd  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/&& rm -rf opera.list
<eduardo__> ou
<eduardo__> cd  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/&& sudo rm -rf opera.list
<schmidt__> rm: não foi possível remover “opera.list”: Permissão negada schmidt@schmidt-X401A1:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<eduardo__> tentou o segundo ?
<eduardo__> o segundo é com sudo
<schmidt__> aquela hora nao tinha ido
<eduardo__> agóra foi ?
<schmidt__> mas fechei o terminal e abri novamente
<schmidt__> foi diferente
<schmidt__> olha isso
<eduardo__>  uhum
<eduardo__> manda
<schmidt__> schmidt@schmidt-X401A1:~$ cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/&& sudo rm -rf opera.list [sudo] password for schmidt:  schmidt@schmidt-X401A1:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<eduardo__> ok
<schmidt__> AEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<schmidt__> FOI
<schmidt__> hahahahaha
<eduardo__> retornou linha nova?
<eduardo__> kkkkkkkkkkk
<eduardo__>  ok
<schmidt__> valeu cara
<eduardo__> seja feliz
<schmidt__> muuuuuuuuuuito obrigado
<schmidt__> hehehe
<eduardo__> de nada
<eduardo__>  nos  do linux
<eduardo__> somos familia
<schmidt__> abri a central e funcionou
<eduardo__> estamos aqui pra isso
<eduardo__> :)
<schmidt__> ae, tu tem fb?
<eduardo__> sim
<schmidt__> passa ae, que eu te add lá
<eduardo__> ólha
<eduardo__> do ladinho
<eduardo__> eduardo na privada
<eduardo__> ta la meu face
<eduardo__> ta  add
<eduardo__> eu ja tive  desse lado que vc  ta  de ter um problema
<eduardo__>  e fui ajudado da mesma  forma
<eduardo__> e  as vezes  ainda estou
<eduardo__> um dia vai  ajudar  alguem tb
<eduardo__> ^.^
<Speedfranca> legal
<Speedfranca> enquanto isso consegui instalar o bitdefender aqui e to tentando tirar os virus da maldita particao windows
<Speedfranca> eduardo, to aqui batalhando um trem qtinha resolvido a 3 dias atras, mas precisei reinstalar o ubuntu e nao to achando a solucao
<Speedfranca> nao aparece o driver de som HDMI
<Speedfranca> sem q tem um patchzinho no launchpad mas nao acho
<eduardo__> humm
<eduardo__> zica
<eduardo__> mesmo
<eduardo__>  diz o drive no ws
<eduardo__>  ou  no linux
<Speedfranca> consegui
<Speedfranca> ;)
<Speedfranca> bom vou nessa... cansei de brincar de ajeitar o ubuntu
<Speedfranca> abraçosa todods
<Vlasack> Olá!
<Vlasack> Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<xGrind> Vlasack, diga
<Vlasack> xGrind, preciso de uma ajuda na instalação.
<Vlasack> Problema com Partição!
<xGrind> qual problema Vlasack ?
<Vlasack> Ao instalar eu preciso criar uma partição, só que nunca dá certo.
<Vlasack> Sempre interrompe quando crio.
<Vlasack> Eu acho que vou criar primeiro uma no windows
<Vlasack> Pra instalar. ^^
<Vlasack> Me recomenda alguma ajuda pra instalar, sem que interrompa?
<xGrind> Vlasack, esta usando gparted?
<Vlasack> Já formatei 3 vezes.
<Vlasack> Sim.
<Vlasack> Usei o gparted.
<xGrind> vai ver o erro é no HD
<Vlasack> E sempre quando crio as partições.
<Vlasack> Sim. O que há no HD?
<Vlasack> Eu estou formatando novamente e colocando o windows.
<xGrind> acho que não está gravando em alguns setores. por isso interrompe
<Vlasack> Será que consigo resolver esse problema?
<xGrind> tenta instalar outra distribuição pra ver se é problema no HD, ou na midia q você baixou
<xGrind> qual versao do ubuntu?
<Vlasack> Eu testei a 12.10
<Vlasack> E a recente.
<xGrind> a mais recente é 13.04. mas se eu fosse voce, instalava a 12.04
<xGrind> eu sempre atualizava, mas depois q atualizei pro 12.10, o sistema ficou horrivel. fiquei no 12.04 e agora só uso versões LTS
<xGrind> só vou atualizar a cada 2 anos.
<crunch00> buenas
<Galvao35> bom dia, tenho dois pcs : um no windows w outro no ubuntu, e tenho uma impressora epson tx235w wifi, ja configurei no windows e ta funcionando mais meu note ubuntu ainda nao consegui configurar, alguem pode me ajudar?
<Julinux> Galvao35, tem intimidade com linha de comando?
<Galvao35> sim, um pouco
<Julinux> instale o servidor de impressão cups com o seguinte comando: sudo apt-get install cups
<Galvao35> Julinux, lja e a versao mais nova
<Julinux> certo
<Julinux> então agora abra seu browser de preferência, firefox, chrome
<Julinux> e digite http://localhost:631
<Galvao35> Julinux ok ja abri a pagina
<Julinux> Veja se aparece alguma coisa como CUPS for Administrators
<Julinux> e sem tem essa opção em baixo Adding Printers and Classes
<Galvao35> Julinux, sim
<Julinux> Clique
<Julinux> depois em Printers vai em add printer
<Galvao35> ok
<Julinux> Só uma dúvida, a impressora está ligada na máq com o Windows ou está direto na rede?
<Galvao35> esta ja na rede
<Galvao35> funcionando wifi com o pc windows
<Julinux> Mas é o Windows que está compartilhando ela para a outra máquina da rede?
<Galvao35> eu instalei os drives e automaticamente ela configurou via usb o wifi e ja imprimi pagina teste sem o cabo usb
<Julinux> certo, já foi em add printer?
<Galvao35> pede usuario e senha
<Julinux> tente digitar o seu usuário e senha para ver se vai
<Galvao35> foi
<Julinux> beleza
<Julinux> veja se aparece algo nessa parte Discovered Network Printers:	
<Galvao35> ja to numa pagina que tem o nome da impressora, description e depois location em branco o campo
<Galvao35> escrevo alguma coisa no campo "location"?
<Julinux> Calma ae, deixa eu ver essa parte
<Galvao35> ok
<Julinux> Galvao35, em "Connection" o que apareceu?
<Galvao35> connection;dnssd://Epson%20Stylus%20TX230._pdl-datastream._tcp.local/
<Julinux> ok, agora clique em Continue
<Galvao35> ok
<Galvao35> aparece opcoes de impressoras
<Julinux> em "Model" você vai ver se tem o modelo da sua impressora e escolhe-la
<Galvao35> ok ja escolhi
<Julinux> certo agora clica em "Add Printer"
<Galvao35> ok
<Julinux> Vai pedir as configurações do papel
<Galvao35> isso
<Julinux> É só deixar "Set Default Options"
<Julinux> Ai teste pra ver se funcionou, Aguardo um Retorno!
<Galvao35> Julinux, cara, muito obrigado. tudo certinho funcionando
<Julinux> Beleza, Qualquer coisa é só chamar ;D
<Julinux> Galvao35, Só pra lembrar, você pode fazer todo o gerenciamento da sua impressora através do Cups
<Galvao35> Blz, Abração!!
<Julinux> Se quiser cancelar algum trabalho enviado para impressão lá em cima na Aba Printers, escolhe a impressora que deseja e clica na opção maintenance
<Galvao35> valeu, vou fazer algums testes pra me familiarizar
<Galvao35> Julinux, obrigado, saindo aqui.
<Julinux> Beleza, vai lá
<hggdh> Daekdroom: pode nao mencionar cloak -- eu nao sei qual a politica do freenode em relacao a cloaks. Mas esta ??? melhor forma de bloquear anuncio de IP address
<chouga> Bom dia a todos!
<Elfon> Pessoal, sei q aki é linux...mas instalaram um programa no pc com o instalador do baixaki e a agora tá abrindo um monte de janela no firefox...tá rondando rwindows...sabem como resolver?
<chouga> Elfon-> Meu caro, primeiramente bom dia! Bem, em relação ao seu problema, as causas podem ser várias.
<Elfon> chouga: acho q o instalador do baixaki colocou um reco no pc...ja passei anti virus, spybot e ccleaner
<chouga> Elfon-> Os instaladores do Baixaki normalmente instalam barras de tarefas no navegador, portanto, recomendo você ver nos complementos se encontra algo.
<chouga> Elfon-> Quais são as páginas que abre?
<Elfon> chouga: ok
<Elfon> tava abrindo uma pagina da fiat
<Elfon> e uma do baixaki]
<Elfon> to vendo os complementos agora
<Elfon> chouga: vlw pela dica
<Elfon> tô desinstalando oc complementos
<Elfon> é pq o pc reinicou aki
<chouga> Elfon-> Funcionou?
<Elfon> chouga: ainda tô desinstalando os complementos
<Elfon> chouga: parece q resolveu :)
<chouga> Elfon-> Que bom, estamos aqui para ajudar, volte sempre!
<Elfon> vlw
<Elfon> chouga: agora mudando de assunto...vc conhece alguem q comprou na pre venda o ubuntu edge?
<Elfon> pena q ainda não posso...mas se tiver uma versão bem mais em conta eu compro sim
<chouga> Elfon-> Bem, o Ubuntu Edge não está nem a venda, nem em pré-venda, ele ainda está arrecadando dinheiro através do doações para que assim ele possa ser produzido e só depois distribuído.
<Elfon> como li de algumas unidades para entrega no ano q vem...achei q era uma espécie de pre venda
<Elfon> mas espero q dê certo...vamos aguardar
<chouga> Elfon-> Eu também.
<chouga> Elfon-> Algo mais em que possa ajudar?
<Elfon> não...tá tudo certo agora...vlw pela ajuda
<chouga> Elfon-> =)
<well_> ola como eu habilito as funções para fazer acesso remoto?
<chouga> well_-> Você usa Ubuntu?
<fh_bash> pessoal, alguma dica pra instalar o Ubuntu em um Macbook Pro 8,1 ?
<fh_bash> sem perder o MacOS X ?
<chouga> Well_-> Bem, sendo assim, não é necessário "habilitar" as funções pois elas já vem instaladas no Ubuntu, a única coisa que você precisa fazer é abrir o programa e usar! O nome do programa é Remmina.
<chouga> fh_bash-> Dê uma olhada nestes links: http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2011/01/08/ubuntu-em-mac/
<chouga> fh_bash-> http://www.guiadopc.com.br/respostas/5919/ubuntu-no-mac-como-instalar
<fh_bash> chouga: thks man!
<chouga> fh_bash-> http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/como-instalar-ubuntu/1103515?s=365c7cbfecb21c18d0c136ea9250933d&amp;
<chouga> fh_bash-> Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar.
<G4briel> Galera tenho um problema com um tutorial
<G4briel> o link é esse gostaria da ajuda de todos!!!
<G4briel> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Squid-Niveis-de-bloqueio-para-usuarios
<G4briel> o problema consiste na criação dos usuários
<G4briel> alguem ai pra ajudar???
<G4briel> alguem pode ajudar na minha duvida?:????
<G4briel> Galera tenho um problema com um tutorial
<G4briel> o problema consiste na criação dos usuários
<G4briel> o link é esse gostaria da ajuda de todos!!!
<G4briel> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Squid-Niveis-de-bloqueio-para-usuarios
<andretyn> !paste
<ubotu-br> para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<andretyn> !pastebinit
<ubotu-br> pastebinit é o comando em um terminal equivalente ao !pastebin -- saídas de comandos, ou outro extos, podem ser redirecionados para o pastebinit; pastebinit então reporta uma URL contendo a saída. Para usar pastebinit, instale o pacote "pastebinit" de um gerente de pacotes. Exemplo simples: ls -l | pastebinit
<Paulo_> Ola, preciso de um suporte para acesso ao mainframe da Celepar, há algum pacote que posso instalar?
<chouga> Paulo_-> http://www.celepar.pr.gov.br/modules/conteudo/conteudo.php?conteudo=519
<chouga> Paulo_-> http://www.celepar.pr.gov.br/
 * _Darth-Vader_|Aw is back from Dormir um pouco faz bem... :). I was gone for 13hrs 4mins —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
<_Darth-Vader_> Boas!
<PsychoBoB> ó
<Speedfranca> Boa tarde Pessoal
<Speedfranca> To com um probleminha com a saida de som
<Speedfranca> estou usando a saida hdmi e o ubuntu não tá reconhecendo
<Speedfranca> alguem sabe como dar solução
<Speedfranca> ?
<hggdh> _Darth-Vader_: por favor, desative os anuncios de away
<_Darth-Vader_> •hggdh• Estão desativados, eu retornei do away eles não aparecerão mais a não ser que eu volte a ficar Away... No caso você pediu para desativar o motivo ou o aviso, porque o motivo é simples já o aviso vou ter que mexer nas confs do script...
<hggdh> _Darth-Vader_: estes avisos nao devem aparecer no canal. Nem ao ir em away, nem ao retornar de away
<hggdh> _Darth-Vader_: o texto do aviso eh livre :-)
<PsychoBoB> vish, em pleno 2013 e ainda tem gente preocupado com isso?:
<PsychoBoB> por isso o irc tende a acabar
<PsychoBoB> não se tem foco no que realmente interessa
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: sao as regras do canal
<PsychoBoB> e você concorda com todas as regras?
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: concordo, e cumpro-as.
<PsychoBoB> legal
<PsychoBoB> você deveria se questionar
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: podemos seguir com esta discussao no #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<PsychoBoB> opa, nem sabia desse canal
<PsychoBoB> se eu tivesse uma empresa de segurança iria contratar você.
<PsychoBoB> já se tivesse que contratá-lo para mediar algum grupo, ficaria em dúvida.
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: primeiro aviso dado. Vamos seguir com esta discussao no -offtopic
<PsychoBoB> já expressei minha opinião :)
<SuBmUnDo> boa tarde , é offtopic, mas alguem sabe alguma empresa que aluga shell vps aqui no brasil?
<dberg> ahh, depois to ultimo update to kernel as teclas de volume do teclado funcionam quando plugados num monitor via hdmi.
<dberg> excelente!
<dberg> hggdh: ubuntu-edge parece que nao vai fazer os 32M :(
<PsychoBoB> SuBmUnDo, fique atento as regras do canal, o hggdh pode te esclarecer melhor
<PsychoBoB> ele é bom nisso
<dberg> o que e' 'shell vps'
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: segundo aviso
<hggdh> dberg: eu estou achando dificil tambem
<PsychoBoB> o que houve hggdh
<PsychoBoB> estou mentido?
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: OK. Eu tentei.
<PsychoBoB> hggdh, te mandei uma msg privada
<PsychoBoB> vê se consegue ler lá
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: agora, por favor, pare com esta atitude
<PsychoBoB> leia lá por favor
<almartz> puxa vida..  foram-se os tempos em que as pessoas sabiam usar e respeitar o propósito de um canal de IRC
<braatz> Boa tarde!
<PsychoBoB> almartz, como assim
<PsychoBoB> buenas notches, 18:15
<braatz> Instalei o Ubuntu 13.04 e a placa de rede sem fio, embora aparente ter sido detectada, não permite que eu a habilite. Alguma ideia de por onde posso começar?
<chouga> braatz-> Você está usando um desktop ou um notebook?
<PsychoBoB> braatz, algum erro?
<almartz> nao eh nada pessoal mas este eh uma canal de discussao sobre problemas e particularidades de uso do Ubuntu, principalmente para iniciantes que precisam de ajuda para usar o sistema
<almartz> .. qualquer outro assunto precisa ser discutido em outro local, senao vira zona neh
<PsychoBoB> isso
<chouga> almartz-> Pois é para isso que existe o #ubuntu-br-offtopic.
<PsychoBoB> concordo
<braatz> notebook, não dá erro, o slider não passa para o on no todas as configuracoes, redes, sem fio.
<PsychoBoB> tanto que nenhum outro assunto foi discutido aqui, apenas um questionamento foi feito, sobre por que a msg de away do outro cara é proibida :)
<PsychoBoB> perguntei, levei um "xingamento"
<chouga> braatz-> Você já ligou o Wi-Fi do notebook?
<PsychoBoB> ou kick, como preferirem.
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: mensagem de away nao ajuda em coisa alguma, so polui o canal.
<chouga> PsychoBoB-> Por favor, leia as regras do canal e verás que o hggdh agiu conforme está descrito no site. Ele, assim como eu, somos operadores e, nosso “trabalho”, é moderar o canal cumprindo sempre as regras que nos são dadas. (http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras)
<PsychoBoB> chouga, isso ele já me disse
<jimi_> ahhhh è lek lek lek lek lek lek lek girando girando pro lado
<PsychoBoB> hahahahahaha
<jimi_> PsychoBoB, haha, you know that song? :D
<jimi_> PsychoBoB, você conhece essa música?
<hggdh> jimi_: #ubuntu-br-offtopic, por favor.
<jimi_> hggdh, ok
<andretyn> Alguem estah usando o Kernel 3.10 no Ubuntu 12.04, deu algum problema?
<chouga> andretyn-> Não recomendo fazer isso...
<andretyn> chouga, pq, deu muitos problemas?
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-09
<jimi_> aff
<GeekZen> ola
<ShambhuNatha> ola, qual o canal do Ruby on Rail?
<optimusprimem> ShambhuNatha, #rails
<iva> ola preciso de uma ajuda urgente
<iva> um dos meus programas fechou inesperadamente, e quando fui abrir a planilha que fazia ele não havia salvado nada
<iva> perdi minhas últimas 5 horas de trabalho
<iva> e preciso disso pronto, pois é uma logistica, para amanha as 6 da manha
<iva> tem como recuperar? pelo menos alguma coisa para eu poder ter de onde começar a refazer?
<iva> ALGUEM POR FAVOR!!!!
<CyL> iva: Como assim fechou inesperadamente?
<iva> apareceu uma mensagem de erro e fechou, ai fechou todas as minhas planilhas
<iva> isso nunca me aconteceu antes
<iva> estou desesperada, estou coordenando a logistica de um festival gigantesco, são muitos carros, e muitas pessoas e sem a planilha não estou fudida
<iva> era uma planilha de excel, eu uso o libre office
<CyL> iva: libre office no windows ou no linux?
<CyL> iva: O libreoffice costuma ter salvamento automático ativado, o seu não tem?
<iva> costuma ter
<iva> linux
<iva> eu usu ubuntu
<iva> uso
<iva> ele costuma salvar, sempre salva automatico,
<iva> e nunca deu esse erro
<iva> uso ha anos
<iva> mas ele fechou inesperadamente e quando abri nada
<CyL> iva: vc tentou abrir o arquivo para ver o quanto foi perdido (tente criar uma cópia antes)
<iva> sim
<iva> ele desligou o programa eu estava com 6 planilhas abertas, uma delas a principal eu estava trabalhando
<iva> ai deu erro fechou
<iva> eu tentei abrir a planilha e ela estava zerada (sao planilhas por dia, a do dia de amanha, que terminava de fazer, estava na estaca zero), como se eu naotivesse feito
<iva> ele salvava automatico, pensei vou perder um pedaço mas tudo bem... mas perdi tudo
<iva> nao sei como recuperar,
<CyL> iva: vc chegou a salvar enquanto estava trabalhando na planilha?
<iva> sim
<CyL> iva: Vc tem certeza que está abrindo arquivo certo?
<iva> eu tenho esse habito, pq trabalho com planilhas grandes e complexas, sim! so tenho essa planilha com esse perfil
<iva> é um arquivo, que tem varias planilhas por dia
<iva> eu acabei de ligar pra metade dos meus mtoristas para passar o dia de amanha, e fechou e nao consigo abrir para passar para os demais
<CyL> iva: consegue listar os arquivos do diretorio pelo terminal?
<iva> tem algum lugar que podemos recuperar? eu tentei entrar em documentos recentes, mas a planilha que eu estava mexendo esta como uma das ultimas no documento recente
<iva> nao como faço isso
<CyL> iva: em qual diretorio vc salvou a planilha?
<iva> como assim? salvei a planilha dentro de meus documentos, la dentro tem uma pasta com o nome do festival e dentro dela uma pasta de logistica, dentro uma pasta transporte la estava meu arquivo
<CyL> iva: qual a versao do ubuntu que esta usando?
<n27014> boa noite
<iva> acho que é a 10.4
<iva> ops
<iva> eh o 12,04
<billy__> alguem sabe como faço pra ouvir radios ao redor do mundo pelo ubuntu aqui ?
<billy__> No mediaplayer tem, no ubuntu deve ter algum programa tbm
<xGrind> billy__, radiotray
<billy__> xGrind: e facinho instalar ?
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install radiotray
<xGrind> =]
<billy__> vlw brother
<Lucas> Galera, boa noite!
<Lucas> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda?
<Lucas> =\
<optimusprimem> Lucas, ?
<chouga> Bom dia a todos!
<pdro> Olá !
<pdro> Alguém pode me ajudar ?
<pdro> TOu com uns problemas no meu ubuntu .
<chouga> pdro-> Olá! Se eu puder...
<pdro> Olhe , eu não consigo fazer com que o meu pc lesse a pen e o som também não dá .
<pdro> chouga
<chouga> pdro-> Qual é o seu sistema e versão?
<pdro> Ubuntu 13.04
<pdro> .
<pdro> O que é sistema ?
<pdro> Já sei .
<pdro> 32 bits .
<pdro> chouga
<pdro> Pois é antes que me esqueça .
<pdro> Eu tenho uma coisa a dizer . Antes desta versão ser instalada dizia que tinha coisa em falta .
<pdro> E não instalou tudo .
<pdro> Chouga .
<chouga> pdro-> Você está fazendo dual-boot ou está somente com o Ubuntu no HD?
<pdro> Ubuntu no HD Chouga ,
<pdro> .
<chouga> pdro-> ...?
<pdro> E queria pôr o ponto final .
<pdro> Enganei - me pus uma vírgula e para emendar pus um ponto final .
<chouga> pdro-> "Ubuntu no HD Chouga" ...?
<chouga> pdro-> Sabes o que é dual-boot?
<pdro> Talvez seja a pen .
<pdro> Acho que não sei o que é .
<pdro> Diz aí .
<chouga> pdro-> Instalar o um sistema ao lado do outro (ex: Windows + Linux no mesmo PC).
<pdro1> TOu cá chouga .
<pdro1> Ah isso não .
<pdro1> chouga
<chouga> pdro-> Você é brasileiro?
<pdro1> Sou POrtuguês.
<pdro1> chouga
<chouga> pdro-> Entendo. Bem, creio que você seja iniciante também, certo?
<pdro> SIm .
<pdro> Há três anos tinha este software de uma versão anterior .
<pdro> Só que andava só a fazer experiências no meu pc .
<pdro> Mas gostei deste software então eu voltei a pô-lo .
<chouga> pdro-> Bem, sendo assim, sugiro que dê uma lida na Wiki do Ubuntu-BR (http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/). Ela é uma fonte muito rica de conhecimento e também lhe dará uma boa base para que possas tirar o máximo do Ubuntu.
<pdro> Está bem !
<pdro> Obrigado .
<chouga> pdro-> Foi você que instalou o Ubuntu?
<pdro> Fui , sim .
<chouga> pdro-> Qual é a configuração do seu micro?
<pdro> Como já disse anteriormente . HOuve lá uma parte aquando eu instalei e aquilo disse que não me ía instalar tudo e ficou um pouco mais de meio .
<pdro> A configuração como assim ?
<chouga> pdro-> Processador, memória, HD etc.;
<pdro> AHhh !
<pdro> Processador intel pentium 4 cpu 3.06GHZ memória ram 2gb so 32bits disco mais ao menos 240 gb placa gráfica nvidia ge force 7200 se não me engano na placa gráfica .
<chouga> pdro-> Bem, sendo assim, não recomendo que instales o Ubuntu, mas sim uma derivação do mesmo, chamada Xubuntu. Ela combinará melhor com o seu hardware e lhe proporcionará um sistema muito mais veloz.
<pdro> E qual o link que posso efectuar o download
<chouga> pdro-> http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<pdro> *?
<chouga> pdro-> Só clicar e pronto!
<pdro> ok
<pdro> E há ajuda no xubuntu ?
<chouga> pdro-> Como assim?
<pdro> Se há irc
<pdro> -
<pdro> .
<chouga> pdro-> A diferença fundamental entre o Xubuntu e o Ubuntu é a interface (Ubuntu = Unity e o Xubuntu = XFCE). “Praticamente todos” os tutoriais que vires pela internet relacionada ao Ubuntu você poderá aplicar no Xubuntu sem problemas!
<chouga> pdro-> Ou seja, poderás continuar aqui mesmo sem problemas!
<pdro> ah ok ·
<chouga> pdro-> Eu recomendei o XFCE pois, como seu hardware é um pouco antigo, creio que não tiraria todo o poder do Ubuntu e seu PC até ficaria um pouco lento. Já com o Xubuntu é irá voar com certeza, pois esta interface foi feita para micros limitados, como o seu.
<pdro> ah sim .
<pdro> Eu queria gravar isto num cd .
<pdro> Mas não sei se vai dar .
<pdro> Não sei se o leitor vai dar todo o poder .
<chouga> pdro-> Você tem gravador?
<pdro> sim
<pdro> mas nao sei se cai dar visto que a pen nao da .
<pdro> mas eu tive uma ideia
<pdro> qual e o site em que posso fazer o download . assim faria noutro pc o download
<chouga> pdro-> http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<pdro> Não perguntei isso . EU queria saber qual é o site é só xubuntu ? Assim tiraria o xubuntu no outro pc que eu tenho . Entendes ?
<chouga> pdro-> Não.
<chouga> pdro-> Meu caro, é só fazer o download da imagem e gravar num CD ou pendrive.
<pdro> Sim eu percebi isso . Mas este pc no qual eu estou a falar nada funciona . Não funciona a pen e o gravador também não .
<PsychoBoB> pdro, baixa a iso, queima um disco e boota pelo cd, pronto.
<chouga> pdro-> Ah, então é só fazer a mesma coisa em outro PC.
<pdro> Eu tava te querer perguntar ou perguntar vos qual é o site .
<pdro> EU pUS no outro pc xubuntu .
<chouga> pdro-> Do Xubuntu?
<pdro> E tive lá a procura e vi lá get xubuntu ·
<pdro> É essa a hiperligação ?
<chouga> pdro-> ...?
<pdro> A hiperligação xubuntu . get xubuntu .
<chouga> pdro-> O que queres fazer?
<pdro> Eu quero queimar um cd do xubuntu noutro pc .
<pdro> Mas tu falaste no xubuntu .
<chouga> pdro-> Meu caro, eu já havia passado o link 2 vezes...
<pdro> E eu foi ao site do xubuntu .
<chouga> pdro-> http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<pdro> SIm eu vi isso ,.
<chouga> pdro-> 3 vezes agora...
<pdro> Mas este a onde falo não dá para fazer nada nem passar para uma pen nem queimar o cd .
<chouga> pdro-> Claro que dá...
<pdro> mas a pen aqui nao responde -
<pdro> mas vou experimentar o cd .
<chouga> pdro-> Você acha que eu ia te passar um link de uma imagem que não dá pra gravar nem em CD/DVD nem em pendrive? Oras, sendo assim, para quê serviria a imagem então?
<pdro> Sim , eu vou experimentar .
<chouga> pdro-> A pergunta é: Você sabe gravar uma imagem?
<pdro> Sei .
<pdro> Eu agora já pus o cd e não lê .
<chouga> pdro-> CD virgem?
<pdro> Eu so estava a perguntar se no site do xubuntu e preciso ir ao get it xubuntu ou nao .
<pdro> sim cd virgem .
<chouga> pdro-> Meu caro, eu já havia dado o link, para quê você iria no site do Xubuntu para baixar outra imagem da mesma versão?
<pdro> Porque no computador do ubuntu não da para gravar devido as falhas que tem por causa do sistema operativo que e o ubuntu e eu gostaria que me desse o site sem ser o do queimar .
<pdro> O que ainda agora me deu esse nao da .
<chouga> pdro-> http://xubuntu.org/
<pdro> Sim .
<chouga> pdro-> Por mais que não esteja entendendo nada...
<pdro> e e o get xubuntu onde eu entro ?
<PsychoBoB> haha
<PsychoBoB> cara ele tá te tirando
<PsychoBoB> só pode
<pdro> NInguém aqui está a perceber nada .
<PsychoBoB> Ora pois!
<pdro> Mas já fui ao site .
<pdro> QUe era isso o que eu queria .
<pdro> E por aquilo que vasculhei lá .
<pdro> Deve ser o get xubuntu ,
<pdro> .
<pdro> E la tem dois o 13.04 e o 12.04
<pdro> .
<chouga> pdro-> Escolha a 12.04.
<chouga> pdro-> Mas ai ele vai lhe dar um link do torrent, que não é legal.
<pdro> SIm .
<pdro> e isso faz mal ?
<pdro> o link do torrent faz mal ?
<chouga> pdro-> Não. Estou "dizendo" que não tem tantas pessoas semeando o Xubuntu.
<chouga> pdro-> Logo, o download seria muito lento.
<chouga> pdro-> Por isso lhe dei um link direto, pois é muito mais rápido.
<pdro> pois mas esse link directo nao da .
<chouga> pdro-> Ou seja, deixei tudo moleza pra você.
<pdro> e eu já estou a fazer a partir doutro pc .
<chouga> pdro-> Era só clicar e baixar...
<pdro> Nao faz mal .
<pdro> bem vou sair .
 * chouga E eu até agora não entendi para que isso tudo... =(
<pdro> vemo nos no xubuntu .
<chouga> pdro-> Ok
<pdro> porqie este pc nao ta a queimar os cds nem le a pen .
<chouga> pdro-> Por favor, não explique-se, pios é pior. kkkk
<pdro> e so por isso  .
<pdro> ta bem .
<pdro> va ate ao xubuntu ,
<chouga> pdro-> Estou brincando com você, até!
<pdro> ta ok .
<chouga> Cada um kkkk
<Shambhu-Nath> olá
<jpmendes> \j brasil
<felipealmeida> bom dia
<PsychoBoB> buenas
<felipealmeida> :)
<SomaNath> muito ruim usar IRC no iphone.
<PsychoBoB> Pior é não ter o que comer SomaNath
<SomaNath> com certeza
<SomaNath> o pior tbm é ter com que comer e envenenado(agrotóxicos)
<PsychoBoB> Mas dai é uma opção do vivente.
<PsychoBoB> Sem pensar ou não.
<platao> k h
<platao> k h
<platao> k h      n   \
<platao> alo?
<platao> test
<hggdh> platao: por favor pare de poluir o canal
<platao> !
<platao> alo?
<andretyn> Olá :)
<eduardo__> fala
<Leo__> andretyn
<andretyn> fala Leo__ o/
<Leo__> já sei como ter autorização para modificar o conteudo da pasta var/www  \o/
<Leo__> aqui no meu pc é só dá    sudo nautilus      aí abre uma janela Arquivos,  só a partir dela é que dá para mudar tudo que tá na pasta www
<Leo__> eu tô tentando fazer um site php aqui
<eduardo__> iddo
<Leo__> o php e o apache funciona,  mas o phpmyadmin nao
<Leo__> e ja instalei
<Leo__> tu entende de php andretyn?
<Leo__> eu tô misturando html5 com php e css
<andretyn> Leo__, não
<Leo__> blz
<Guest97402> Ola !
<Guest97402> Estou a ter problemas com a pen .
<Guest97402> A pen nao e lida pelo o xubuntu .
<Guest97402> O que faço ?
<andretyn> Guest97402, não abre?
<Guest97402> nao aparece o icone da pen .
<Guest97402> E outra coisa .
<Guest97402> COmo posso mudar o segmento ao meu teclado .
<andretyn> Guest97402, acho q o xubuntu não tem icones de objetos montados
<Guest97402> Entao como faço para ver a minha pen ?
<andretyn> Guest97402, veja no gerenciador de arquivos e observer se a um dir da pen montada lah!
<Guest97402> COmo faço para ver isso onde posso ir ver o gerenciador de arquivos .
<andretyn> Guest97402, e sobre o teclado, abra a ajuda e verah um topico sobre teclado...
<andretyn> Guest97402, vc não abriu um programa pra ver arquivos? eh ele!
<Guest97402> Nao eu nao estou a ver .
<andretyn> Guest97402, não manjo muito do seu sistema, não éh:))
<Guest97402> Sim .
<Guest97402> Mas e o que da para fazer as coisas neste computador antigo .
<andretyn> Guest97402, cara, eu não uso o xubuntu, sim o Ubuntu, sobre ele, vc vai ter q procurar na tela alguma coisa q lembre o gerenciador de arquivos, veja se naõ tem nada parecido com o home do windows1
<Guest97402> Olha eu sou portugues . mas estou a ver porque que nao estava a ver essa opcao tenho o gestor de arquivos .
<andretyn> Guest97402, Hmmm, nome coisa, tudo pt
<andretyn> gerenciado=gestor
<Guest97402> ok
<andretyn> Guest97402, procura o help do Xunbutu, vai ter muito informação sobre teu sistema, leia:)
<andretyn> Guest97402, qual é a configuração do seu computador?
<Guest97402> TOu a ficar tonto com isto andretyn
<Guest97402> .
<eduardo__> desculpa a intromissão
<Guest97402> SIm diga .
<Guest97402> eduardo__
<eduardo__> Guest97402  fale  s sua verção
<eduardo__> de xubuntu
<Guest97402> ah
<eduardo__> para que possamos  ver  realmente do que se trata
<Guest97402> 12.04 Lts
<eduardo__> se  não fica dificil aqui é ubuntu né
<eduardo__> ok
<Guest97402> XUbuntu
<eduardo__> e oque  não consegue  fazer pelo que vi
<Guest97402> eduardo__
<Guest97402> ver a pen no meu pc .
<eduardo__> é localizar seu pendriver
<Guest97402> nao a consigo ver .
<eduardo__> ok
<Guest97402> sim .
<eduardo__> um minuto para mim
<eduardo__> ver  esse  xubuntu ai
<Guest97402> ta
<eduardo__> ta certo
<eduardo__> seu pencriver
<eduardo__> ta piscando ?
<eduardo__> pendriver *
<Guest97402> sim
<eduardo__> ok
<eduardo__> sabe  éssa tecla
<eduardo__>  windowns
<eduardo__>  aperta windows +D
<Guest97402> sim
<eduardo__> e veja
<eduardo__> ai na sua  tela  desktop
<eduardo__> se não tem seu o nome do seu pendrive r
<Guest97402> Nao vejo nada .
<eduardo__> ok
<eduardo__> mais um minuto
<Guest97402> ok
<eduardo__> no  seu menu
<eduardo__>  principal
<eduardo__> procure  por arquivos
<Guest97402> sim
<eduardo__> ou  file
<eduardo__> a abra
<Guest97402> Nao encontro nada disso ?
<eduardo__> mais tem
<eduardo__> procura  com carinho ai que acha
<Guest97402> eheheh !
<Guest97402> ok
<eduardo__> é onde tem seus  arquivos
<Guest97402> gestor de arquivos
<eduardo__> isso
<Guest97402> foi o que eu abri .
<eduardo__> e  ai tem pastas
<eduardo__> de arquivos
<Guest97402> sim
<eduardo__> verto ?:)
<Guest97402> certo
<eduardo__> qual o nome do seu pendrive?
<Guest97402> sandisk
<eduardo__> então procure  nesse  lado
<eduardo__> esquero
<eduardo__>  esquerdo *
<eduardo__> seu  pendrive
<eduardo__> se  não  o encontrar
<eduardo__> remova seu pendrive
<eduardo__> e  recoloque
<eduardo__>  e se  mesma assim não conseguir nada
<eduardo__> coloque em  outra usb
<Guest97402> nao aparece aqui nada
<PsychoBoB> o nome do meu pendrive é Juarez
<PsychoBoB> :)
<Guest97402> bem e assim eu alterei o nome da minha pen drive pelo o meu nome chama se pedro
<eduardo__> acho ele  pedro ?
<Guest97402> olha sera que nao um que se chama sistema de ficheiros ?
<eduardo__> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<eduardo__> ai  Deus
<eduardo__> é  esse
<eduardo__> uashduasd
<eduardo__> PsychoBoB autos  papos
<eduardo__> PsychoBoB  o nome do meu é  novo volume  conhece?
<andretyn> eduardo__, pt-pt:)
<Guest97402> eu abri propriedades e passa dos dois gb
<eduardo__> sabe abrir o teminal
<eduardo__> senhor guest?
<Guest97402> SIm .
<Guest97402> o que escrevo la ?
<eduardo__> <andretyn> ptpt?
<PsychoBoB> control  + alt + T
<eduardo__> isso
<eduardo__> se  for   o mesmo que aqui
<eduardo__> nautilus
<eduardo__> e da enter
<Guest97402> Diz que nao foi encontrado
<eduardo__> intão é  outro gerenciador
<andretyn> eduardo__, o gestor de arquivos do xubuntu eh outro!
<Guest97402> entao o que faço ?
<eduardo__> ólha
<eduardo__> ai no canto superior
<eduardo__> esquero
<eduardo__>  você tem duas  guias  ok?
<andretyn> thunar, eduardo__
<eduardo__> uma chamase
<eduardo__> aplicativos
<eduardo__> e a a outra  locais
<eduardo__> andretyn  obrigado
<eduardo__> andretyn  se  não der certo  agente apela uashduasd
<andretyn> gerenciador de arquivos para o Xfce=thunar
<Guest97402> ena decidam - se ja me baralharam
<eduardo__> kkkkkk
<eduardo__> ta
<eduardo__>  presta  atençãoa qui
<Guest97402> all right
<eduardo__> veja  a ai em cima no seu desktop
<eduardo__> o   menu
<eduardo__> locais
<eduardo__> nele documents
<Guest97402> o meu e um pt-pt
<Guest97402> nao te esqueças diss
<eduardo__> do lado de aplicativos ?
<Guest97402> disso *
<eduardo__> ixe
<eduardo__> rs
<Guest97402> sim eu ja la fui mas nao encontro nad
<Guest97402> a
<Guest97402> *
<Guest97402> sera que quiseste dizer localizador de aplicaçoes
<eduardo__> é a primeira vez que usa linux ok ?
<Guest97402> ok
<Guest97402> e sim
<eduardo__> tem  dois  menus
<eduardo__> é o segundo ai em cima
<eduardo__> ai você tem que achar  algo em relação
<eduardo__> documentos
<eduardo__> do computador
<eduardo__> basico
<eduardo__> o negocio  é procurar  até achar  mesmo
<Guest97402> A mim aparece deficiniçoes
<eduardo__> vai   procurando
<eduardo__> tem  todos  os menus  ai
<eduardo__> até  achar
<eduardo__>  o que
<eduardo__> tem os  arquivos
<eduardo__> Guest97402  da uma  olhada nesse  video
<eduardo__> <Guest97402>
<eduardo__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B52Ae61eUt0
<Guest97402> se calhar e o de a pouco gestor de arquivos
<eduardo__> tem  pastas
<eduardo__> tipo
<eduardo__> music
<eduardo__> documents
<eduardo__> photos
<eduardo__> algo assim ?
<Guest97402> SIm
<eduardo__> intão esta em casa
<Guest97402> eheheh
<eduardo__> em no seu lado esquerdo
<Guest97402> sim estiy
<Guest97402> tou
<eduardo__>  no seu  lado esquero
<Guest97402> sim o que faço no lado esquerdo
<eduardo__> tem uma lista
<Guest97402> sim
<eduardo__> ai tem que esta la  mais pro final
<eduardo__> seu pen driver
<eduardo__> se n tever  lamento
<eduardo__>  não posso mais  fazer nada
<Guest97402> o que e que isso quer dizer ?
<Guest97402> nao a forma de ter isso ?
<eduardo__> que
<eduardo__> não intendi
<eduardo__> ele tem que estar  ai
<Guest97402> entao nao da para ter um linux bom para o meu pc ?
<eduardo__> tem
<eduardo__>  um ubuntu 13.04
<Guest97402> queres entrar no meu pc para veres as coisas ?
<Guest97402> esse era o que eu tinha e nao deu nada neste
<Guest97402> nem os cds davam
<eduardo__> pois esse  é o que eu uso
<eduardo__> e não tive problemas
<eduardo__> fora do natural
<eduardo__> cinceridade
<eduardo__> guest
<Guest97402> eu tenho problemas com o xubuntu e com o buntu
<Guest97402> u
<eduardo__>  eu passei pelo que  você  passo
<eduardo__>  e esta  passando
<eduardo__> mandei  varias  vezes
<eduardo__> o linux
<eduardo__>  pro inferno
<Guest97402> o que tu fizeste para mudar isso .
<eduardo__>  achando que éra  ele
<eduardo__> o problema
<eduardo__> estudei
<eduardo__> estudei
<eduardo__> e  em uma ano se tornou minha paixão
<eduardo__> não evolui 5   anos  de
<eduardo__> windowns
<eduardo__>  oque evolu i em 1 de linux
<eduardo__> ubuntu
<eduardo__> o negocio é ler  ler ler
<eduardo__> não sei  se ja te falaram algo  do genero
<andretyn> Guest97402, como vc deve ter vindo o windows, vc vai ter q procurar se familiarizar com o novo sistema, depois vc acostuma!
<eduardo__>  mais  linux é pra quem gosta de estudar
<Guest97402> nao
<Guest97402> nao me tinham dito isso´
<eduardo__> é assim mesmo
<eduardo__> vai ter que estudar
<eduardo__> procurar ai no  google
<Guest97402> o que me recomenda
<eduardo__> apostilas  linux
<eduardo__> antes  de  tudo
<eduardo__> nossa melhor ferramenta
<eduardo__>  é o terminal
<eduardo__> então mesmo que você não saiba  nada  do resto
<eduardo__> estude sobre éla
<eduardo__> que assim podemos
<eduardo__> instalar qualquer  coisa  ai
<eduardo__> somente  te passando
<eduardo__> uma  ou duas linhas  de comando para  executar ai
<eduardo__> ok?
<andretyn> Guest97402, não achou o gestor de ficheiros?
<Guest97402> ok
<eduardo__> enquanto vai  se acostumando  com a interface linux
<eduardo__> fuçando  mesmo
<eduardo__> ^.^
<Guest97402> ok
<Guest97402> bem . vou sair
<Guest97402> e depois passado uns tempo digo te alguma coisa
<Guest97402> se funcionou ou nao o que tu me disseste
<Guest97402> va xau
<Guest97402> ate depois
<eduardo__> ok
<eduardo__> fazer oque pessoal
<eduardo__> será que fiz certo ?
<hggdh> eduardo__: fez. Mas, por favor, não espalhe tuas respostas por várias linhas. Fica mais fácil entender uma frase completa
<eduardo__> hggdh verdade costume feio hehhe
<andretyn> eduardo__, tento ajudar o rapaz, mas era noob demais, talvez nem sabia usar o janelas direito:))
<eduardo__>  sim  foi oque percebi mais  agente sempre  tem que tolerar
<eduardo__> em quando houver curiosidade  ele  pode evoluir muito
<Richter> Ola galera...
<Richter> Hoje tive um probleminha... o nfs do ubuntu server caiu sozinho
<Richter> dei um reboot e ele voltou
<Richter> mas achei estranho
<Richter> pelo que procuro no log para ver quando foi que isso aconteceu?
<rafael9998> como eu desabilito o plugin rrd ??
<andretyn> rafael9998, ?
<rafael9998> instalei o ntop 3.1 e o pluggin do rrd pra ver os graficos que ele estava pedindo, só que estão me gerando muitos dados, em 1 dia encheu meu HD, por isso quero desabilitar os graficos
<rafael9998> ví em um forum que tem que desabilitar o rrd, só nao dizia como
<felnente> ola galera tudo bem
<felnente> instalei o ubunto no meu ultrabook juntamente com o win 8 que veio de fabrica
<felnente> mais nao tem jeito de consegur fazer funcionar em dual boot
<felnente> o que sera o problema?
<eduardo__> seria  o grub
<eduardo__> uahduasd
<CesarPR> boa noite
<CesarPR> estou com um simples problema, configuro manualmente um IP e ao restartar o serviço não consigo pingar internet
<CesarPR> deixando no dhcp, funciona normalmente
<Julinux> Será se esse cavalo de Tróia pra Linux funciona mesmo?
<al4nc4ds> ?
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-10
<Speedfranca> boa noite a todos
<andretyn> noite
<Speedfranca> estou com um problema
<Speedfranca> a webcam no spyke fica muito escura... testei no cheese e fica boa a imagem
<andretyn> Speedfranca, não dah pra configurar no skype isso?
<Speedfranca> nao
<Speedfranca> nao da... achei uma solucao no google
<Speedfranca> mas nao funcionou.. mudando o arquivo para dar load num driver algo assim
<andretyn> Speedfranca, procura no askubuntu, no forum do ubuntu-br e ubuntu internacional, mas pelo q eu vi, programa proprietario eh dificil vc achar o defeito, pq não eh aberto:(
<Speedfranca> hummm
<Speedfranca> bele vou tentar
<mutantez> andretyn disse muito bem
<Speedfranca> é em ingles a luta la neh?
<mutantez> o bom do código aberto é a livre resolução de problemas pelos 'cidadãos'
<andretyn> Speedfranca, no forum ubuntu-br eh em pt, mas do resto, tudo ingles...
<mutantez> http://www.ubuntuforum-br.org/
<mutantez> estou nesse forum faz teeempos
<mutantez> :)
<andretyn> mutantez, faz tempo q não vou lah, acho q deixei de ir pq tinha muiiiiita coisa acontencendo ao mesmo tempo, ficava tonto:))
<Speedfranca> kkk
<andretyn> Speedfranca, mas deve ter alguem com o mesmo problema q o teu lah, funça...
 * andretyn lendo HQ All New X-Men, como eh bom voltar no tempo:)
<andretyn> Speedfranca, tenta uma coisa veja, desative a opção "Desativar Exposição Automatica" no Skype...
<andretyn> Speedfranca, ?
<Speedfranca> desculpe andretyn... estava jantando
<Speedfranca> já tentei desligar e ligar essa opção e nada
<andretyn> Speedfranca, eh cara, fica dificil...
<andretyn> Speedfranca, programa fechado, uma coisa dificil de ajudar...
<Speedfranca> pois eh tem uma pagina q achei q vc modifica o skype.desktop mas nao rolou
<jorge_styler> boa noite ! Preciso que me ajudem a montar um celular  nokia x2 no Ubuntu, já tentei de tudo, mas não consegui.
<jorge_styler> quit:
<jorge_styler> :quit
<eduardo> boa  noite
<Aspi> ola
<CyL> Aspi: ola
<Aspi> onde eu acho a versão 12.04 ou 12.10 pra baixar no site oficial ?
<CyL> Aspi: em download
<Aspi> poderia me explicar o pq da versão 12.04 ter suporte e a 13.04 não ?
<eduardo> quem ta on ai ?
<KurtKraut> eduardo, não.
<eduardo> ?
<xGrind> eduardo, falae
<eduardo> se  eu pedir  para me  ajudarem  em um teste  você ajudam ?
<eduardo> só que é uma parada  meia contra  regra  digamos
<eduardo> xGrind faz seis mezer que n falo com vc
<eduardo> sabe  quem eu sou ?  ja vai lembrar
<called_morcego> lembro ?
<xGrind> nem lembro ;x
<called_morcego> no começo do ano
<called_morcego> eu estava colando direto com esse  nick
<called_morcego> e troqui mó ideia com você
<called_morcego> troquei*  agora  estou  fazendo um ano de casado com  meu  linux ubuntu
<called_morcego> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> :D
<xGrind> 12.04?
<called_morcego> estava  com o 12.10
<called_morcego>  agora  ja  atualizei para  13.04
<xGrind> eu sempre atualizava qndo saia versão nova. mas parei no 12.04
<xGrind> o bom do ubuntu, é q existe PPA. não preciso ficar atualizando o sistema pra ter softwares novos. só adicionar o repositório =]
<called_morcego> a  sim isso  com com certeza
<called_morcego> xGrind  private
<Lucius> Ola
<Lucius> qual sera a melhor verão na suas opiniões 12:04 ou 13:04
<Lucius> ?
<called_morcego> as  duas
<called_morcego> aconselho a  usar  a 12.04
<called_morcego> e  depois  atualiza
<called_morcego>  ai ve  oque te agrada    eu  uso agora a 13.04
<Santana> Bom dia
<Santana> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu na minha máquina mas dá seguinte mensagem para procurar o iso
<Julinux> Galera, alguém sabe me dizer qual é o melhor driver de vídeo para uma RADEON HD 6290? Se é o proprietário ou o OpenSource?
<chouga> Bom dia a todos!
<Julinux> Galera, alguém sabe me dizer qual é o melhor driver de vídeo para uma RADEON HD 6290? Se é o proprietário ou o OpenSource?
<chouga> Julinux-> Depende...
<chouga> Julinux-> Pela "lógica" seria o proprietário, pois é a fabricante da placa que o fornece, mas nem sempre é assim. Sugiro fazer um teste com os dois drivers e ver qual apresenta um melhor desempenho.
<Julinux> qual app no ubuntu posso usar para medir o teste de desempenho?
<chouga> Julinux-> http://hardinfo.berlios.de/HomePage
<chouga> Julinux-> http://openbenchmarking.org/
<chouga> Julinux-> http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/
<Guest60269> alguem pode me ajudar?
<chouga> Guest60269-> Se eu puder...
<Guest60269> quero mandar meu win 7 pro limbo e instalar o ubunto em cima e nunca mais olhar pra cara daquele win 7 fdp
<Guest60269> posso fazer isso sem particionar ?
<chouga> Guest60269-> Com toda certeza!
<Guest60269> mas necessito bootar ou simplesmente colocar para rodar a iso em cima da partição do win 7  que ele já faz o trabalho
<chouga> Guest60269-> Instalar somente o Ubuntu - de maneira que ele seja o único sistema operacional no HD - é muito fácil.
<Guest60269> tudo bem, obrigado. Vou ver o que consigo fazer aqui :)
<chouga> Poxa, nem espera eu concluir...
<anonxp> uahsush
<chouga> Ia dar as dicas e tal...
<everest> porém meu sistema é 64 bits, é recomendável eu instalar o ubunto 64 ou posso optar pelo 32 bits sem mais problemas ?
<Daekdroom> everest, pode usar o 32 bits sem problema.
<chouga> everest-> Bem, se o seu processador suporta 64 bits, não há motivos para ter um sistema de 32 bits.
<everest> tudo bem então, obrigado!
<chouga> Caramba, hoje o pessoal está apressado, não deixa nem eu concluir.
<anonxp> meu é i5 com 6gb, coloquei o 64, ta certo ne?
<chouga> anonxp-> Certíssimo.
<anonxp> cara sobre versoes, realmente a 12.04 é mais estavel q a 13.04?
<Daekdroom> anonxp, poderia ter colocado o 32bits sem problema.
<chouga> anonxp-> Bem, o 12.04 é uma versão LTS, logo, o foco dela é estabilidade. Já o 13.04...
<Daekdroom> (contanto que usasse o kernel PAE)
<Daekdroom> A limitação seria que um processo não poderia acessar mais de 4GB de memória (tanto RAM quanto VGA etc)
<chouga> Daekdroom-> Verdade, mas isso subaproveitaria o processador dele. O PAE é “apenas” para que um sistema de 32 bits possa suportar mais memória que o “normal”.
<Daekdroom> chouga, "subaproveitaria" apenas em alguns casos, e o uso de RAM diminuiria.
<anonxp> entendii
<everest> pois bem, baixei o ubuntu 64 mas minha ultima dúvida seria com os drivers do sistema... eu teria que me incomodar em instalar os drivers do sistema como faço com o win 7 ou existe algo mais prático no linux ?
<anonxp> um servidor de arquivo em linux simples de configurar, (telas mais amigaveis) conhecem?
<anonxp> o meu aqui, detectou td
<anonxp> só n sei a placa de video, pois n sei onde ve suahhuas
<chouga> Daekdroom-> Ele tem 6GB de RAM, acho que não deve se preocupar com a memória. E a diferença é ínfima...
<Daekdroom> everest, se você baixou a versão 13.04, alguns drivers vêm por padrão. Outros estão disponíveis no "Programas e atualizações". Alguns podem não existir ou você terá que procurar na internet como instalar.
<chouga> Daekdroom-> Também, fazendo as configurações corretas no Unity, você tem um sistema 64 bits consumindo 350 MB, como o meu.
<Daekdroom> Eu não tive que instalar nenhum driver no meu computador, por exemplo.
<everest> hum... eu na verdade utilizo o driver booster no meu windows mas desconheço esse aplicativo no ubuntu, realmente dificulta se eu tiver que procurar na internet...
<chouga> everest-> Qual é a configuração do seu micro?
<Daekdroom> everest, esse aplicativo vem por padrão e se tiver lá você só tem que clicar pra instalar. Nada muito difícil.
<anonxp> um servidor de arquivo em linux simples de configurar, (telas mais amigaveis) conhecem?
<everest> ah legal então!
<anonxp> um servidor de arquivo em linux simples de configurar, (telas mais amigaveis) conhecem?
<Daekdroom> anonxp, ninguém conhece. Pare de repetir.
<chouga> anonxp-> O Samba faz isso muito bem.
<everest> chouga  é um note core i5, 4 ram, 500 hd
<chouga> anonxp-> http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2013/02/configurando-o-samba-como-um-simples-de.html
<Daekdroom> everest, esse core i5 vem com vídeo no processador? Se sim, qual é?
<chouga> everest-> Bem, seu hardware inteiro é suportado pelo Linux.
<chouga> everest-> Você não vai precisar instalar nada...
<Daekdroom> chouga, pode haver problema com placa WiFi, não?
<Daekdroom> Mas isso dá pra ele testar no próprio liveCD, se já funciona por padrão.
<chouga> Daekdroom-> No seu caso, tudo vai funcionar perfeitamente bem.
<everest> Daekdroom não intendi sua pergunta com questão à vídeo no processador
<Daekdroom> everest, qual a placa de vídeo?
<Daekdroom> Algumas placas da Intel dos primeiros Core i3 (e i5?) não têm aceleração 3D
<everest> é uma gt 540 mobile
<Daekdroom> Ah. Então é ok.
<Daekdroom> Se o driver opensource não funcionar, tem um no "Programas e atualizações" pra instalar.
<everest> seria possível de eu criar a imagem da iso e instalar em cima do meu windows e me livrar logo deste sistema falho de uma vez por todas e permanecer com o ubuntu no meu hd sem particionar nada ?
<Daekdroom> everest, você deve fazer backup de algumas coisas do Windows antes, se quiser, mas o instalador dá essa opção sim.
<everest> esse backu é mesmo necessário ? prejudicaria a utilização do ubuntu ?
<Daekdroom> O backup é caso você tenha arquivos que não queira perder.
<Daekdroom> Porque instalado o Ubuntu em todo o HD você perde tudo.
<everest> Bem neste caso o que me preocuparia seria os drivers mas você me ajudou com relação à isso. na verdade eu não tenho nada que gostaria de recuperar, apenas recomeçar com um sistema leve e funcional
<chouga> everest-> Você tem alguma base de conhecimento em Linux?
<everest> absolutamente nada, mas é algo que eu gostaria de conhecer já que o windows não me satisfaz mais.
<chouga> everest-> Ok, bem, sendo assim, recomendo que você estude a Wiki do Ubuntu-BR, pois ela é uma fonte muito rica de conhecimento(http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/).
<anonxp> conhecem algum programa para ubuntu no estilo ares do windows ??
<chouga> everest-> Sinto lhe dizer mas, se você ir não tendo conhecimento de nada, você não irá muito longe...
<chouga> everest-> Fará como muito que, no primeiro “obstáculo” “pularam do barco” dizendo que o Linux é difícil.
<chouga> everest-> Saiba que ele não foi feito para ser um “Windows de graça”. Ele é um sistema totalmente diferente do Windows, apesar de muitas tarefas serem executadas de maneira bem semelhante.
<everest> Farei isso, obrigado a todos, foram de grande ajuda, vou montar a imagem e se eu voltar vai ser com o ubuntu instalado !
<everest> sim eu sei disso, minha utilização é básica
<chouga> everest-> Dê uma estudada antes no Google e no Youtube.
<chouga> everest-> http://www.ubuntero.com.br/
<everest> eu necessito só para ler emails, navegar na rede social e utilizar algum documento de texto. apenas isso, creio que o ubuntu faça isso sem nenhum problema não e?
<chouga> everest-> http://sejalivre.org/
<chouga> everest-> http://br-linux.org/
<chouga> everest-> http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/
<chouga> everest-> pplware.sapo.pt
<chouga> everest-> http://ubuntued.info/
<chouga> everest-> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/
<everest> vou utilizar destes links também, obrigado!
<chouga> everest-> São sites e portais muito bons.
<chouga> everest-> Aprendo bastante com eles.
<chouga> everest-> Creio que lhe será útil também...
<everest> Muito Obrigado ! vou ler a fundo !
<artur> ola!"
<chouga> artur-> Olá!
<artur> é a 3a vez que tento migrar dentro de empresa do ruindows para linux, ja tentei centos, fedora e agora ubuntu
<artur> mas estou cansado de tentar fazer funcionar tudo que preciso para trabalhar, se conseguir teremos mais usuarios.
<artur> apesar de todos tutoriais, nao consigo conectar a vpn
<artur> algumadica?
<chouga> artur-> Entendo... o que você acha que está acontecendo para que a migração esteja sendo um fracasso?
<artur> primeiro o gran#ubuntu-brade esforo para o openproject funcionar, muita pesquisa e consegui alterar a linha que faz referencia ao java., agora funciona
<artur> mas para o usuario final isso na da!
<chouga> artur-> ...? Não entendi uma vírgula do que você escreveu.
<artur> agora a vpn nao funciona
<artur> tem um programa que substiutui o ms project, que se chama openvpn. mesmo depois de instalado nao funcionou até que eu alterasse a linha do .conf para a versao do java. Não é algo que um usuario simples faça.
<chouga> artur-> Agora entendi.
<artur> estou ha 1 semana tentando conectar a vpn. pelo ubuntu nao consigo, mas consigo por uma vm do windows a partir desse linux
<chouga> artur-> Bem, vou resumir em uma palavra qual é o problema nesta questão toda: Falta CAPACITAÇÃO de TODOS os funcionários que utilizarão o sistema.
<chouga> artur-> Migrações em empresas são realmente complicadas, o processo é lento e, em diversas vezes, é muito desgastante.
<artur> Chouga, concordo, mas em contra partida, o usuario de editor de texto, planilha eletronica ou até meso SAP nao tem que ser capacitadas a alterar o arquivo conf devido a versao de java. doi no coracao estar com ubuntu rodando windows por causa de uma vpn. pesquisei em vários foruns e nao consegui, acha que consegue?
<chouga> artur-> Há casos em que a migração será muito bem vinda, mas há casos em que ela será "praticamente impossível”.
<chouga> artur-> Bem, em relação ao Java, as versões do Windows e Linux são "iguais".
<artur> nao acho que o mundo deve ficar preso ao windows como é atualmente
<chouga> artur-> Também não, mas temos que respeitar a decisão de outras pessoas quando elas escolhem seu sistema de trabalho.
<artur> consegue ajudar com a vpn?
<chouga> artur-> Bem, existem diversas opções de VPN para Linux.
<artur> estou tentando a hide my ass. como disse so consigo a partir do windows. No 13.04 a pptp e openvps nao consigo
<chouga> artur-> Uma das mais conceituadas chama-se HideMyAss(https://hidemyass.com/).
<artur> é essa mesmo, mas so consigo do windows. no openvpn (kvpnc) ou pptp nao consigo.
<chouga> artur-> Foi aquilo que eu lhe "disse", falta capacitação. Você é capacitado no Windows, no Linux ainda não.
<artur> concordo. uma forma de capacitacao é o aprendizado
<artur> mas tem como ajudar?
<chouga> artur-> Leia a documentação do software, faça um treinamento se necessário e ai sim você irá adquirir essa capacitação nesta software.
<chouga> *neste software
<artur> tem como ajudar ou nao?
<chouga> artur-> É difícil ajudar quando não conheço a estrutura da empresa, da rede, dos funcionários etc.
<artur> estou tentando em casa conectar a hma
<chouga> artur-> São muitos detalhes que fazem toda diferença.
<artur> é uma simples acesso a vpn
<chouga> artur-> Sabes inglês?
<andretyn> Olá
<chouga> andretyn-> Olá!
<andretyn> chouga, o/
<artur> sim
<chouga> artur-> Então, segue os links...
<chouga> artur-> http://www.todoespacoonline.com/como-criar-uma-conexao-vpn-no-seu-ubuntu___752
<chouga> artur-> http://forum.hidemyass.com/
<chouga> artur-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<chouga> artur-> http://www.ccuec.unicamp.br/ccuec/tutorial_vpn_linux
<chouga> artur-> http://wiki.hidemyass.com/Linux
<chouga> artur-> http://wiki.hidemyass.com/Tutorials:HMA_VPN_via_PPTP_on_Ubuntu_setup
<chouga> artur-> https://hidemyass.com/vpn/faq/#software
<chouga> artur-> http://wiki.hidemyass.com/Main_Page
<chouga> artur-> http://www.bestvpn.com/blog/6268/5-best-vpns-for-ubuntu/
<chouga> artur-> http://www.start-vpn.com/blog/2012/04/03/best-2012-vpn-for-ubuntu-how-to-setup-a-vpn-on-ubuntu-631962/
<artur> grato, desses 5 ja acessei mas so apresentam sucesso, nao apresentao quando da erro
<chouga> artur-> Bem, creio que ai tem um excelente material para análise.
<chouga> artur-> Veja também outros softwares, não se prenda a um só.
<chouga> artur-> Muitas vezes o mais usado não é o melhor para você.
<artur> usei  pptp da rede e kvpnc
<JonhRodrigues> eu pretendo instalar o ubuntu em meu notebook hp
<JonhRodrigues> vcs tem alguma dica?
<andretyn> JonhRodrigues, vc jah instalou alguma vez um Linux?
<chouga> JonhRodrigues-> Em que aspecto exatamente?
<chouga> JonhRodrigues-> Já usaste o Ubuntu ou é a primeira vez?
<JonhRodrigues> s, nos desktops do lab, do curso e em alguns de amigos
<Celso> JonhRodrigues: http://solucoeslinux.webnode.com.br/instalacao/
<JonhRodrigues> já usei e já instalei anteriormente
<chouga> JonhRodrigues-> Sendo assim, vai em frente!
<andretyn> JonhRodrigues, se tiver w 8 no note, veja sobre UEFI, do resto, tudo tah mais facil:)
<JonhRodrigues> o meu tem o 7
<Celso> meu notebook HP tem win7,mas tem mais de ano que nao acesso a particao com ele.Só está ocupando espaço em HD
<andretyn> JonhRodrigues, quer deixar em dualboot? faça um partição via o w 7 e depois use-o no Ubuntu...
<JonhRodrigues> andretyn, é isso msm q eu vou fazer
<andretyn> JonhRodrigues, primeiro, passe o compactador umas 3 vezes, dica extra...
<JonhRodrigues> andretyn, explique melhor
<andretyn> s/compactador/desfragmentador...
<JonhRodrigues> andretyn, defrag c:
<andretyn> JonhRodrigues, primeiro,  faça o desfragmentador umas 3 vezes, e depois crie um partição pelo w7, se não vai dar cacah pq o w7 não gosta da partiçaõ feita por outros sistemas...
<JonhRodrigues> andretyn, ok
<chouga> JonhRodrigues-> http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/05/videocast-34-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu-3/
<chouga> JonhRodrigues-> Ele explica passo a passo como fazer o dual-boot corretamente.
<JonhRodrigues> vlw, chouga
<pdro> Olá !
<pdro> Como posso pôr o meu ircxchat com duas páginas em simultâneo ?
<andretyn> pdro, ?
<pdro> Sim .
<andretyn> pdro, não entendi sua pergunta!
<pdro> Como posso pôr duas janelas ao mesmo tempo no chat uma ubuntu-br e a outra ubuntu-pt ?
<pdro> Diz freenode .
<andretyn> pdro, vc tah usando qual cliente de irc?
<pdro> E em baixo uma ubuntu e a outra onde estou ubuntu-br . o cliente que estou a usar é o xchat .
<andretyn> pdro, acho q no xchat não dah para fazer o q vc tah querendo...
<pdro> Humm ...
<pdro> Ok !
<pdro> E não sabes como posso fazer isso ?
<andretyn> pdro, vc queria ver as conversas  de duas abas ao mesmo tempo?
<pdro> Sim por debaixo do freenode .
<andretyn> pdro, vc pode degrudar as abas, clica com o mouse no canal, vai abrir um menu, clica em "Detach", vai fazer com q o canal se destaque da janela principal...
<andretyn> pdro, botão direito...
<pdro> E agora como ponho o ubuntu-pt na primeira aba ?
<andretyn> pdro, ou vc volta a colocar na janela principal ou não tem como colocar as duas abas juntas
<andretyn> vc pode tambem ativar as motificações, vai aparecer no sistema de motificações do Ubuntu, veja nas configurações...
<pdro> SIm , eu fiz as duas janelas ao mesmo tempo . Mas só falta o ubuntu - pt numa das janelas .
<andretyn> pdro, não dah para fazer...
<pdro> Ah ok !
<pdro> Diga - me onde devo ir a esses lados por passos por exemplo definições - brilhoetrancar - ... atenção só dei o exemplo do que me tu me podes fazer com que vá a esses passos .
<andretyn> pdro, leia o ajuda, abra o dash e tecle ajuda, veja lah...
<pdro> ok
<pdro> andretyn
<pdro> ja consegui
<pdro> estao a funcionar ao mesmo tempo na mesma aba onde esta o freenode .
<morcego404> boa noite  pessoal
<CyL> morcego404: boa noite
<morcego404> hehe  hj ta boa  mesmo asdashduasd
<CyL> @kban morcego404 O #ubuntu-br não é lugar adequado para aliciar pessoas para atividades hackers, mesmo em pvt.
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-11
<Morcego> Cly pilantra vc vai ver o teu
<Morcego> mlk  pilantra
<hggdh> @kban --host Morcego
<Paulo> Boa neite]
<Paulo> tenho algumas duvidas sobre o SO
<Paulo> como colocar em portugues brasil?
<Paulo> tenho algumas duvidas sobre o SO
<Paulo> como colocar em portugues brasil?
<xGrind> cara sem paciencia -.-'
<ResuLTee> alguem pode me dar um help me tira algumas duvidas ?
<pdro> Olá queria falar com alguém em privado sobre um assunto . Não é nada de mal !
<CyL> pdro:  porque precisa ser em privado?
<pdro> CyL Porque vou falar de uma coisa sobre aprender línguas .
<chouga> Bom-dia a todos!
<pdro> Olá ! Chouga !
<chouga> pdro-> o/
<pdro> Viste aquilo que te escrevi em privado ?
<chouga> pdro-> Sim.
<yangm_> Galerinha... eu tinha dualboot com OSX e ruindows aqui no meu Mac, encolhi a partição do OSX e instalei o Elementary nela, coloquei o gerenciador de inicialização na partição do Elementary como manda o figurino, a instalação foi rápida e tal... ai quando reinicio, não tenho a opção de bootar nem no Elementary nem no Ruindows, apenas no OSX. Dei boot no pendrive usando o ISO-2-USB booter (EFI). Alguma ideia do que pode ser?
<pdro> Olá !
<pdro> Acho que tenho um bug no meu pc .
<xGrind> diga
<pdro> É o seguinte , eu tenho o soundkonverter no meu pc .
<Alex_____> ola
<pdro> Os cds só dão para ler quando tenho o soundkonverter ligado .
<Alex_____> consegui arrumar
<Alex_____> amigo estou com uma duvida sobre o ubuntu
<Alex_____> voce pode me ajudar ?
<pdro> Diz alex .
<Alex_____> o que soundkonverter?
<pdro> Vou tentar ajudar .
<Alex_____> eu uso a distro bt
<Alex_____> que é baseada no ubuntu
<pdro> Sim .
<Alex_____> eu preciso instalar o virtual box para fazer testes
<pdro> Sim .
<Alex_____> porem dps que baixo do site não consigo executar
<Alex_____> para pode instalar na minha maquina
<pdro> Sim . E então ,
<pdro> Penso que podes fazer de uma maneira .
<Alex_____> será que preciso baixar pelo terminal ?
<pdro> Se fôr pelo o terminal penso , não tenho a certeza sudo apt get install virtual box
<Alex_____> este chat é em grupo amigo ?
<pdro> .
<pdro> Como assim ?
<Alex_____> certo
<Alex_____> tem varias pessoas visualizando a nossa conversa
<pdro> SIm .
<pdro> É verdade .
<Alex_____> humm que legal
<xGrind> Alex_____, você quer instalar o bt no virtualbox? tem o virtualbox instalado ai?
<Alex_____> eu fiz dual boot na maquina
<pdro> xGrind .
<xGrind> pdro, e qual a duvida em relação ao soundconverter? estou usando agora
<Alex_____> eu tenho o bt e o windows 7 ultimate no meu pc
<xGrind> Alex_____, você pode instalar direto do terminal: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<xGrind> ou baixar do site do virtualbox, e instalar dando 2 cliques. é .deb
<Alex_____> eu tenho varias distros instaladas no virtual box do windows ,mas preciso instalar no bt o virtual box entende ?
<Alex_____> entendi ,eu baixei pelo site mas quando eu clicou duas vezes ele não executa ,abre uma tela de erro
<xGrind> entendi
<Alex_____> mas vou fazer como vcs me orientaram
<xGrind> o blacktrack é baseado em qual versao do ubuntu?
<Alex_____> vou instalar usando o terminal do ubuntu
<xGrind> 12.04?
<Alex_____> cara acho é 12 alguma coisa
<Alex_____> não me lembro agora
<pdro> É assim eu quando uso o soundkonverter no meu pc . Tenho o dvd-r e rola bem . Mas quando está um cd de audio não dá para ouvir música estando o leitor em muito bom estado . Aparece o dvd-r e não o cd de audio no lado esquerdo de onde eu selecciono a selecção ficheiros .
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<xGrind> pdro, você quer converter direto do dvd, cd?
<Alex_____> obrigado pdro e xgrind pela ajuda
<pdro> Olá chouga .
<Alex_____> tudo de bom pra vcs
<chouga> pdro-> o/
<pdro> De nada Alex____
<pdro> Não , não é isso . Vou passar uma imagem .
<xGrind> pdro, eu to usando pra converter todas .mp3 em .ogg
<pdro> Espera um pouco sefazfavor xGrind .
<xGrind> blz
<pdro> Olha qual é que é o programa parecido com o paint que há no windows que há no ubuntu . Não estou a conseguir lidar com o gimp . xGrind .
<xGrind> pdro, digita paint na central de programas, que aparece pra vc. esqueci o nome, mas é parecido
<rafaelsoaresbr> faz um tempo que não me atualizo, mas já dá pra instalar o fglrx do respositório oficial no kernel 3.8?
<rafaelsoaresbr> repositório*
<chouga> pdro-> Um ótimo programa para suprir essa necessidade é o gnome-paint.
<pdro> Fui ao site do tinypic e não dá para copiar os endereços não sei porquê !
<chouga> pdro-> Digite no terminal: sudo apt-get install gnome-paint
<pdro> Por acaso tinha o my paint .
<pdro> Já tenho aqui o gnome - paint chouga .
<s0n1c-> kd o paladin em
<JucelioJair> Bom dia pessoal.
<rafaelsoaresbr> bom dia
<pdro> Olá ! A vocês .
<rafaelsoaresbr> em "Compartilhamento de arquivos pesoais" mostra a mensagem "Este recurso não pode ser habilitado porque necessita de pacotes..."
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém sabe que pacotes são esses?
<stenio> nem faço ideia
<CyL> rafaelsoaresbr: Talvez o samba?
<rafaelsoaresbr> CyL: instalei o pacote samba e um libpam alguma coisa assim
<CyL> rafaelsoaresbr: Mas foi o cliente ou o servidor?
<rafaelsoaresbr> CyL: o nome do pacote é "samba" acho que é servidor
<CyL> rafaelsoaresbr: samba4-clients - client utilities from Samba 4
<CyL> rafaelsoaresbr: samba4 - SMB/CIFS file, NT domain and active directory server (version 4)
<Robert__> Adobe não instala. O que fazer?
<JucelioJair> Boa tarde
<JucelioJair> Alguém sabe como tirar o nome da pasta que estou do terminal ? por exemplo estou  na pasta /home/Carteira/Reais  , não quero que fique aparecendo.
<JucelioJair> alguem sabe como tirar ?
<CyL> JucelioJair: Tem que editar a variavel de prompt
<JucelioJair> qual ?
<CyL> JucelioJair: $PS1
<JucelioJair> você poderia me ensinar como editar ela ?
<JucelioJair> CyL,  este é o valor dela: \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<CyL> JucelioJair: Num terminal digite a linha abaixo e veja se ela deixa o prompt da forma como voce quer
<CyL> JucelioJair: $PS1="\[\e]0;\u@\h: \a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\$"
<JucelioJair> CyL, este foi o resultado                                                       \[\e]0;\u@\h:: comando não encontrado
<CyL> JucelioJair: Desculpe, omita o $ inicial e veja se funciona
<JucelioJair> assim?  $PS1="\[\e]0;\u@\h: \a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\"
<CyL> JucelioJair: Omitindo o $ antes do PS1
<JucelioJair> isto mesmo
<JucelioJair> cara você é um genio obrigado.
<CyL> JucelioJair: Disponha
<CyL> JucelioJair: Vale a pena colocar isso no .bashrc para tornar automatico a cada login
<JucelioJair> ok
<CyL> JucelioJair: Por curiosidade, porque nao que o nome do diretorio?
<CyL> *quer
<JucelioJair> CyL, tenho varias e varias subpastas ai quando vou ver o terminal está cheio de nomes e lá no finalzinho escrevo o comando
<CyL> JucelioJair: Bom, exitem outras solucoes viaveis, eu acho meio perigoso tirar o diretorio corrente do prompt, vc pode acabar fazendo besteira
<JucelioJair> por exemplo     usuario@computador:$/Documentos/Estudos/RubyOnRails/Aplications
<JucelioJair> fica meio grande
<JucelioJair> CyL, para não fazer besteira tenho sempre que conferir o pwd né ?
<JucelioJair> CyL, uma pergunta. quais outras soluções ?
<CyL> JucelioJair: Sim, mas com o caminho do prompt, isso fica automatico, um segundo que vou tentar construir uma sugestao aqui pra vc
<CyL> JucelioJair: Veja se ajuda PS1="\u@\h:\w\r\n\a$ "
<rafaelsoaresbr> tentei instalar o fglrx mas sem sucesso
<rafaelsoaresbr> tive que fazer um chroot pra recuperar meu sistema
<rafaelsoaresbr> porque não passava da tela de login
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém tem o fglrx do repositório oficial funcionando?
<JucelioJair> ficou legal
<JucelioJair> CyL,  ficou legal
<CyL> JucelioJair: Beleza então!
<JucelioJair> Obrigado CyL
<CyL> JucelioJair: Disponha
<JucelioJair> rafaelsoaresbr, é um drive de placa de video ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> JucelioJair: é, amd/ati/radeon
<rafaelsoaresbr> instalei o dito cujo mas a barra dash não aparecia
<rafaelsoaresbr> tive que desisntalar via chroot
<jefeson> galera, só uma perguntinha besta, se eu digitar: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:savoirfairelinux/sflphone-nightly... isso está alterando o /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<jefeson> porque eu o fiz e não estou vendo no sources.list
<rafaelsoaresbr> jefeson: sim, vai alterar o sources.list, abre o canais de software pra dar uma olhada
<jefeson> rafaelsoaresbr, blz kra, desculpa pela pergunta idiota... to começando a usar o ubuntu agora e algumas dúvidas estão aparecendo.
<rafaelsoaresbr> no problem
<jefeson> rafaelsoaresbr, to dando uma revisada no sources.list, porque sempre que executo sudo apt-get update aparece o seguinte:
<jefeson> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net raring/main amd64 Packages
<jefeson> 404  Not Found
<jefeson> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-astrapi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<jefeson> sabe como eu poderia rsolver esta inconsistência?
<rafaelsoaresbr> jefeson: o PPA em questão só está disponível para o Lucid, Maverick, Natty e Precise
<rafaelsoaresbr> não é recomendável usar o PPA de uma versão diferente da sua
<jefeson> rafaelsoaresbr, blz, to tentando encontrar esse danado e removê-lo
<ubuntero> jefeson, os ppas não ficam no sources.list, eles estarão no /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ubuntero> jefeson, lá terá um arquivo para cada ppa
<rafaelsoaresbr> estou tentando achar um PPA para o fglrx-installer, alguém sabe?
<ubuntero> jefeson, recomendo remover ppa com o comando ppa-purge http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2012/03/remover-ppa/
<jefeson> ubuntero, blz meu caro
<jefeson> agora encontrei!
<yangm> preciso de ajuda com um driver de ruindows, alguém conhece um nerd de windows pra me ajudar?
<yangm> preciso modificar um driver para que ele aceite a ID do meu hardware, mais precisamente um dispositivo de audio da intel. Eu sei o driver está certo, mas eles não se aceitam.
<jefeson> yangm, então você precisa modificar o ID do hardware? Tenta explicar melhor, você tá querendo ocnectar o que?
<yangm> jefeson: preciso mudar o id do driver
<yangm> jefeson: mais precisamente, acho que a raíz disso da no efi do mac, que manda o id errado do device
<yangm> jefeson: minha ideia era mudar no driver a id para que ele aceitasse o hardware
<yangm> minha vendor id é VEN_8086 (intel) e o device id é DEV_1C20
<yangm> jefeson: como eu disse, isso só acontece ao dar boot via efi, via BIOS ele reconhece como um dispositivo cirrus audio
<rcbdesigner> alguém sabe se tem um plugin do Noise para reconhecer rádios?.. tipo o que o radio tray faz.. ?
<jefeson> yangm, to pesquisando aqui, qual o windows vc tá usando, xp, vista, 7 ou 8?
<yangm> jefeson: 8
<rafaelsoaresbr> me ajudem a adicionar este PPA: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer
<andretyn> Olá
<andretyn> Boa Noite
<mutantez> ola andretyn
<andretyn> mutantez, o/
<rcbdesigner> boa
<amokash> how to burn iso on cdr?
<amokash> como faço para gravar a imagem no cdr pessoal?
<chouga> amokash-> Você está no Windows ou no Linux?
<amokash> eu estou no windows 7 64 bits, baixei o arquivo do site oficial mesmo "ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso" mais eu acho q essa iso é para dvd nao é? 785mb?
<chouga> amokash-> Sim.
<amokash> ja tentei gravar pelo Alcohol 120% e pelo ashampoo e da espaço alem da midia obvio srrsrr
<amokash> ai eu fui e tentei usar o programa "unetbootin-windows-585.exe" pra tornar meu pen drive bootavel com essa iso
<amokash> porem ele chegou a gravar os arquivos de boa, reconheceu ate o icone no proprio pen drive
<amokash> porem quando eu reinicio a maquina e boto na bios pra iniciar apartir do pendrive ele nao reconhece
<amokash> acredito q esse ubuntu mais novo nao tem mais como gravar num cd nao ne? e nem sei se ainda rola o live cd
<chouga> amokash-> Tem certeza que configurou corretamente?
<amokash> rapaz tenho pq a bios da dell é bem simples quanto ao primeiro boot, segundo boot e terceiro boot
<chouga> amokash-> A imagem pode ser gravada em todas as mídias supracitadas sem problemas.
<amokash> so precisa selecionar a unidade do pen drive la e ja foi, eu sempre formatei e instalei o windows 7 pelo pendrive bootavel, nao gosto de usar mididas nao
<amokash> tem certeza? pois a iso do ubuntu 64 bits tem 785mb e a midia cdr q tenho aqui é de 700 apenas
<chouga> amokash-> Bem, há duas grandes possibilidades de causas para esse problema acontecer...
<amokash> ja ouvi falar q a iso aparece com tamanho maior porem ela se compacta ao ser gravada
<amokash> mais os programas nao reconheceram tamanhos menos que isso nao e nao deixam eu gravar kkkkkkk
<chouga> Amokash-> 1- A imagem baixada não está completa – comumente chamada de corrompida -.
<chouga> Amokash-> 2- Você não está gravando corretamente.
<amokash> eu tambem pensei nisso so q se ela nao estivesse completa ela nao abriria normal na unidade virtual do daemon tools pois o proprio analisa a iso antes de abrir rssr
<amokash> pra vc ver ela chega ate a abrir o autorun de boa
<chouga> amokash-> Não necessariamente. Ela pode abrir mesmo estando corrompida. Isso depende aonde ocorreu a corrupção dos dados.
<amokash> desconheço isso mais tudo bem, me diz uma coisa chouga, entao a iso q ta la no site oficial é pra cd mesmo ne? desconsiderando o seu tamanho?
<amokash> tb se ela estivesse corrumpida nao estaria no tamanho de 785mb eu acho
<chouga> amokash-> Depende. Se for o 12.10 ou superior é para DVD ou pendrive. Se for 12.04 ou anterior é para CD ou pendrive.
<amokash> ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64
<amokash> foi o q suspeitei e falei la no inicio
<amokash> trata-se de uma imagem pra dvd mesmo ¬¬'
<amokash> então é como eu falei ne? essa versão mais nova nao se comporta mais num cdr ne?
<chouga> amokash-> Não.
<amokash> de boa vei, vlw
<amokash> obrigado pela ajuda
<amokash> to sem dvd aqui, vou tentar fazer de novo um pen drive bootavel por outro programa
<chouga> amokash-> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/USBCreator
<amokash> vlw deixa eu olhar esse programa aqui
<chouga> amokash-> www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.3.9.exe
<chouga> amokash-> Só clicar e pronto!
<amokash> srrrs
<amokash> esse chat aqui é do site ou do proprio lunux como um programa de comunicação com a pagina?
<chouga> amokash-> ...?
<chouga> amokash-> Reformule a pergunta por favor...
<amokash> kkkkkk
<amokash> so tava querendo perguntar se esse chat se trata de um programa ou uma parte do site mesmo
<amokash> e pra finalizar, eu tenho so mais uma pergunta, essa é mais besta. Bom na verdade so quero saber se o ubuntu terá suporte para meus drivers, pra isso eu devo rodar no live mesmo sem instalar primeiro e ver se funciona tudo normal, ou tem algum lugar q eu possa ver os fuportes q ele tem?
<chouga> amokash-> Não, este canal é voltado para que os usuários do Ubuntu do Brasil possam interagir, tirar dúvidas, expressar ideias etc.
<chouga> amokash-> Qual é a configuração do seu micro ou notebook?
<amokash> se tiver o driver de rede pra min ja ta lindo q ai procuro os outros depois
<amokash> Broadcom Virtual Wireless Adapter
<amokash> Processador DualCore Intel Core i3 540M, 2533 MHz (19 x 133) Chipset da Placa Mãe Intel Ibex Peak-M HM57, Intel Ironlake-M Memória RAM 4086 MB (DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM) Placa de Vídeo Intel(R) HD Graphics (1764704 KB) Placa de Som IDT 92HD81B1X @ Intel Ibex Peak PCH - High Definition Placa de Rede Atheros AR8152 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20) Placa Wireless Broadcom Virtual Wireless Adapter Tipo da Bios AMI (01/09/10
<amokash> é um notebook dell N4030
<chouga> amokash-> Bem, no seu caso, o hardware é 100% suportado pelo kernel Linux.
<amokash> existe alguma lista de compatibilidade?
<amokash> em algum lugar online?
<amokash> ou vc sabe por experiencia mesmo?
<chouga> amokash-> Não existe uma lista de maneira "completa". Eu falei pela minha experiência com Linux.
<amokash> hum entendi
<amokash> e uma coisa q percebi no ubuntu antigo quando usei via live cd velho
<amokash> é q ele ja vem uma lista de programas q vc pode baixar e rodar de boa, assim como codecs e etc
<amokash> quando eu instalar ele
<chouga> amokash-> A Intel disponibiliza drives livres para os desenvolvedores do kernel Linux, logo, na própria instalação será tudo instalado.
<amokash> eu tenho como ja conectar a um wi-fi colocando apenas a senha
<amokash> ou tenho q configurar algo?
<chouga> amokash-> Depende...
<amokash> huhum otimo! na interface grafica eu terei um conector de sinal wireless la de boa?
<amokash> o pendrive botavel ja ta sendo feito aqui
<amokash> sim velho eu terei la em painel de controle ou em ferramentas algum icone para eu poder conectar ou seria atravez daquele codigo que antigamente a gente tinha que colocar pra se conectar a uma rede?
<chouga> amokash-> Creio que, para o Wi-Fi, você precisará fazer uma pequena configuração mas, fique tranquilo, é muito fácil. Digo isso pois os drivers da Atheros não tem uma licença aberta, logo, não podem ser instaladas de maneira no kernel.
<chouga> amokash-> Me permitir dar um conselho?
<chouga> *permiti
<amokash> pode sim
<amokash> diga
<chouga> amokash-> Use a versão 12.04.2 do Ubuntu.
<amokash> porque?
<chouga> amokash-> Ela é uma versão LTS (Longo Tempo de Suporte) logo, é focada na estabilidade e "segurança" do sistema como um todo. Assim sendo, é muito mais recomendada para os usuários finais que versões não-LTS.
<chouga> amokash-> Eu, por exemplo, só uso versões LTS.
<amokash> hum entendi. Bom sobre as mudanças de interface, me atraio muito por esse detalhe no linux pois acho muito bonito o estilo dos programas e desktop eu tenho liberdade para mexer nisso com determinados programas?
<chouga> amokash-> Bem, a natureza do Linux visa à liberdade que muitos usuários querem, logo, você é livre para fazer o que bem entender com o sistema.
<amokash> hum entendi
<amokash> bom deixa eu testar aqui o segundo pen boot q eu fiz agora por esse programa q vc me deu
<amokash> pera
<amokash> srsr
<amokash> vlw velho
<rcbdesigner> chouga: acho que o unetbootin da menos pau queo que indicou
<rcbdesigner> se não me engano tive problemas com esse ai
<chouga> rcbdesigner-> Estranho, pois já gravei diversas imagens do Ubuntu usando este programa, e nunca deu problema.
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-04
<hao> astro e nuno nunes muito obrigado pela resposta, tava navegando na net aki atras de solução e esqueci do chat vlw mesmo *-*
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dk_millares> flw
<astroo-> ate
<Duarte> hi
<Duarte> como faz pra receber cd do ubuntu em casa?
<dk_millares> Mal espera dois minutos
<dk_millares> nao faz nem miojo esse ai
<neomineiro> Ola
<liberie> bom dia
<coyote> bom dia
<Emilio_Eiji> dia
<Robson> queria saber se download do ubuntu ultima versão cabe em um cd (700 MB)?
<Robson> ou tem algum lugar que eu possa baixar em um hd externo e depois instalar via usb? e se tem, tem que fazer algum procedimento?
<rbelem__> Robson, nao cabe em cd
<rbelem__> Robson, aqui tem uma lista de mirrors https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<Emilio_Eiji> Robson: tem como vc criar um pendrive de boot
<liberie> Robson: hoje em dia instalar via cd qualquer coisa
<liberie> e perder bastante tempo
<liberie> com usb flash e bem mais rapido
<liberie> gera menos "lixo" e tudo mais
<Emilio_Eiji> Robson:  baixa a iso queo rbelem__ passou e crie um pendrive bootavel
<rbelem__> Robson, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<rbelem__> Robson, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<rbelem__> Robson, pela linha de commando é usb-creator-gtk ou usb-creator-kde
<diasryu> alguem ja conseguiu instalar o  token SafeNet iKey 4000   no ubuntu 12.04
<Robson> O B R I G A D O    A   T O D O S
<psycoanonymous> boa tarde.....estou com backbox, mas quando uso o vlc ele reinicia, gostaria muito de help ae galera...
<jonatas_> Alguém ai poderia me ajudar com a configuração do rewrite do Apache2?
<jonatas_> tenho um MVC PHP que roda com url amigável via .htaccess e não consigo fazer funcionar direito
<jonatas_> tentei vários tutos da net mas até agora nada
<psycoanonymous>  boa tarde.....estou com backbox, mas quando uso o vlc ele reinicia, gostaria muito de help ae galera...
<saulim> alguem pra mi ajudar a instalar o Java no Ubunto
<saulim> ???
<saulim> ola
<saulim> alguem br
<diasryu> http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-oracle-java-no-ubuntu
<jonatas_> Alguém ai poderia me ajudar com a configuração do rewrite do Apache2?
<jonatas_> <jonatas_> tenho um MVC PHP que roda com url amigável via .htaccess e não consigo fazer funcionar direito
<jonatas_> <jonatas_> tentei vários tutos da net mas até agora nada
<GOLIAS_> alguem aqui pode me ajudar.. instalei o ubuntu 13 mais nao consigo baixar as atualizações... ja tentei os comandos "sudo apt-get update" e "sudo apt-get install"
<liberie> GOLIAS_: o que aparece
<liberie> quando voce digita sudo apt-get update
<GOLIAS_> 404 not
<liberie> voce tem conexao com a internet nesta maquina
<liberie> ?
<liberie> pelo visto não
<liberie> nao esta bem configurado
<GOLIAS_> e nesse computador que to usando ele..
<liberie> seus mirrors estao configurados corretamente ?
<GOLIAS_> o windows funciona de boa.. mais o ubuntu so consigo navegar nao faço download
<liberie> usa o http://pastebin.com/
<liberie> e cola o erro todo
<liberie> la
<liberie> cara funcionar no windows não quer dizer nada se a configuração estiver errada no linux kkk ;)
<diasryu> ja configuro o /etc/apt/apt.conf
<GOLIAS_> sou novo nesse sistema irmao nao conheço nada dele
<liberie> ?
<liberie> GOLIAS_: so me posta o erro no paste bin
<GOLIAS_> o que aparece e isso
<GOLIAS_> W: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 200.236.31.4 80]
<liberie> cara alguem mecheu neste seu sources.list ?
<liberie> raring-backports o que e isso kkk
<GOLIAS_> sim.. o kra que instalou o ubunto... devo foramar ele dinovo?
<liberie> não precisa reinstalar
<liberie> mas arruma o sources.list que esta todo errado
<liberie> e depois da um dist-ugrade
<liberie> apt-get dist-upgrade
<GOLIAS_> ok.. vlw
<liberie> blz
<andre_> Pessoal estou com problema pra acessar o outlook e o facebook.
<andre_> Parece que o problema é só com o linux, eu tentei debian, ubuntu.
<andre_> E a página não carrega depois que me logo.
<andre_> Já tentei crhome, firefox e opera
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<liberie> andre_: nao tenho problema nenhum
<liberie> acesso de boa
<andre_> pois é.
<andre_> O que é mais estranho ainda.
<andre_> Já tentei com um live cd.
<andre_> E o problema continua.
<liberie> ja tentou em outro ponto de conexao com a internet
<liberie> ?
<andre_> Aparentemente o problema é só na minha casa.
<andre_> Na faculdade funcionou.
<andre_> Eu já reiniciei meu modem.
<Gilson> #boa tarde !!! sou novo com o linux gostaria de uma ajuda para que o mouse no rdesktop aparece pois quando conecto no servidor ele some e fica apenas a sombra
<renebarbosa> andre_ eh a mtu da tua rede, muda pra 1492
<renebarbosa> saiu
<renebarbosa> =D
<cristianocavafun> Olá, boa tarde!
<cristianocavafun> Gostaria de começar a trabalhar fazendo manutenção em computadores na cidade onde moro. Porém o que vejo são muitos softwares piratas e usuários insatisfeitos. Gostaria de incentivar a utilização do ubuntu e software originais. Vocês acreditam que consigo convencer estes usuários a migrar para o ambiente linux?
<cristianocavafun> Muitos usuários às vezes nem mesmo sabem utilizar windows. É complicado dizer à eles que o seu computador utiliza software pirata.
<sUbMuNdO> cristianocavafun, vao dizer logo que nao tem jogos para linux
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<cristianocavafun> estou achando que provavelmente terei de auxiliar em várias comprar de chave do Windows...
<andre_> list chaanels
<astroo-> queres ajuda?
<andre_> gracias
<andre_> apenas testando o sistema
<AirStation> algo n tá legal
<AirStation> 4 conexões dedicadas e n consigo mais de 200KBps
<yuriassanuma> boa noite pessoa
<yuriassanuma> eu gostaria de saber, onde eu clico para receber o cd ou dvd do ubuntu na minha residencia
<astroo-> ola
<yuriassanuma> ??
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem sempre
<yuriassanuma> astro te chamei no privado
<cesarverasneto> ola
<cesarverasneto> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar o java no ubuntu 14.04 ls
<astroo-> cesarverasneto  ola
<cesarverasneto> pls
<cesarverasneto> ajuda
<cesarverasneto> ?)
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<cesarverasneto> ok
<cesarverasneto> para conhecimento... to usando o chromium
<astroo-> cesarverasneto  ve o privado
<cesarverasneto> ???
<sistematico> cesarverasneto, Tentou a documentação do Ubuntu? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<sistematico> AirStation_, Se cada uma for de 50KB está perfeitamente normal.
<AirStation_> sistematico, são de 2mbps cada
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-05
<Luciano__> Olá, gostaria de perguntar uma coisa. Instalei meu linux ubuntu em 18 gb, porém meu HD tem 500 gb, como faço para extender o linux para os 500 gb sem formatar meu linux?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Luciano__> Vixi
<Luciano__> lá, gostaria de perguntar uma coisa. Instalei meu linux ubuntu em 18 gb, porém meu HD tem 500 gb, como faço para extender o linux para os 500 gb sem formatar meu linux?
<alvaro> quantos inux tem no pc?
<alvaro> *linux
<Luciano__> somente 1
<Luciano__> 1 linux e 1 windows
<alvaro> há bom
<Luciano__> tenho 1 tera no total
<Luciano__> dividi em 500 gb cada
<Luciano__> Sabe me dizer?
<alvaro> só usando gparted
<alvaro> mas é meio arriscado
<alvaro> já os 2 instalados
<alvaro> tera que mexer nas 2 partições
<Luciano__> gparted só modifica o espaço do hc
<alvaro> isso é complicado
<Luciano__> hd*
<alvaro> sim
<Luciano__> O meu problema é que quando eu instalei o linux, tam uma opção lá de espaço
<Luciano__> A ser preenchido na unidade
<alvaro> mas como saber se tem alguma coisa gravado lá?
<Luciano__> Eu coloquei 18 gb
<Luciano__> POrque eu entro nos dois
<alvaro> teria que entrar pelo Windows
<alvaro> essa não é bem minha area
<Luciano__> Eu posso entrar pelo windows, mas vou lá na unidade F vejo os 400 gb d espaço, porém quando entro pelo linux, só tem 18 gb disponivel
<Luciano__> Qual sua área?
<alvaro> sou funcionario publico
<alvaro> gosto muito de informatica
<alvaro> adoro software livre
<Luciano__> Entendi
<alvaro> mas me falta conhecimento profundo
<alvaro> Luciano__ ?
<Bob_UsBr> Alguem conhece um canal de ruby em pt .?
<astroo-> Bob_UsBr  ola privado
<astroo-> Bob_UsBr  desculpa cai
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Hassiah> Eew! Eu compilei e instalei um programa. Agora quero instalar uma nova versão do mesmo. Preciso desinstalar o anterior ou posso sobreescrever ele?
<KurtKraut> Hassiah, É mais seguro remover e instalar de novo
<Hassiah> Certo. Outra duvida. O apt-get não encontra o programa para removê-lo. Existe outra maneira de remover completamente o programa? O programa em questão eh o wine.
<Hassiah> Bah. Descobri. "#make unistall" no diretorio do codigo fonte
<Hassiah> Vlw KurtKraut
<liberie> Hassiah: na proxima usa checkinstall
<JMauro> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda?
<JMauro> sou iniciante no linux. instalei o ubunto neste notebook e estou com problemas no wireless. neste momento estou colado ao meu roteador. no windows funciona ok mas aqui no ubuntu o sinal fica muito fraco e as vezes nempega.
<JMauro> já ví várias publicações sobre o assunto e uma delas diz para eu instalar o driver do windows. baixei o driver, instalei o ndiswrapper..mas agora não consigo abrir o nidswrapper..não consigo localizálo para abrir..No software center diz que está instalado...mas não consigo achá-lo para abrir e tentar instalar o drivr do windows.
<JMauro> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda? [11:10] <JMauro> sou iniciante no linux. instalei o ubunto neste notebook e estou com problemas no wireless. neste momento estou colado ao meu roteador. no windows funciona ok mas aqui no ubuntu o sinal fica muito fraco e as vezes nempega. [11:12] <JMauro> já ví várias publicações sobre o assunto e uma delas diz para eu instalar o driver do windows. baixei o driver, instalei o ndiswrapper..mas ago
<DoCC> bom dia....tenho um dell vostro 3500 com uma placa de video 310m...instalei os ultimo drive 340....porem..ela tem trabalhado no limite constante...esquentando é sugando minha bateria...como  ruindows não acontecia isso...funcionanva normalmente
<LevyAlucarD> Bom Dia
<JMauro> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda? [11:10] <JMauro> sou iniciante no linux. instalei o ubunto neste notebook e estou com problemas no wireless. neste momento estou colado ao meu roteador. no windows funciona ok mas aqui no ubuntu o sinal fica muito fraco e as vezes nempega. [11:12] <JMauro> já ví várias publicações sobre o assunto e uma delas diz para eu instalar o driver do windows. baixei o driver, instalei o ndiswrapper..mas ago
<JMauro> bom dia amigo Levy
<JMauro> pode me ajudar?
<LevyAlucarD> Muito tempo que não uso o ubuntu,
<LevyAlucarD> Já instalou o drive?
<DoCC> atualiza os drives
<JMauro> na realidade o meu problema agora é achar o ndiswrapper que instalei..e não sei onde acho para executar
<LevyAlucarD> Alguem sabe dizer se a versão mobile do ubuntu funciona no Galaxy S3 GTI9300?
<JMauro> como faço para achar um programa instalado e executá-lo?
<DoCC> ele é do ruindows...é instalou no linux...procura na pasta do wine
<JMauro> desculpe a ignorancia..onde está esta pasta? na lateral esquerda, não tem eta pasta..
<wellington> JMauro, a pasta do wine fica no teu home
<wellington> porém fica oculta, tenta acessar pelo terminal o diretorio da seguinte forma: /home/usuario/.wine ....
<DoCC> (Ctrl+h)
<wellington> olha como está o meu diretorio: /home/wellington/.wine/drive_c/windows#
<JMauro> cheguei em /home/jose
<JMauro> mas não tem a .wine (tem o ponto antes mesmo ?)
<wellington> tem sim
<wellington> pelo terminal
<JMauro> estou no terminal
<JMauro> fiu em /home/jose e dei um ls..apareceu:
<JMauro> Desktop    Downloads         Music     Public     Videos Documents  examples.desktop  Pictures  Templates
<JMauro> só
<wellington> digita . e pressiona tab
<wellington> duas vezes
<wellington> cd . e tab ...
<wellington> digita cd . e dá tab duas vezes
<JMauro> fui parar em home$
<metamorfose> boa tarde
<metamorfose> alguem ai pode me dar uma ajuda
<metamorfose> onde consigo mais informações sobre ufw
<vitor> boa tarde
<williavieira> preciso de ajudar com entrada de texto para teclado de notebook
<vitor> preciso saber como coloca o vnc para iniciar junto com meu ubuntu
<williavieira> ixi
<vitor> aguem pode mim ajudar
<vitor> preciso saber como coloca o vnc para iniciar junto com meu ubuntu
<Carom> Boa tarde! Por favor, NAO estou conseguindo formatar meu cartao SD. Vou em "Disks" mas o botao "format" fica apagado ! Por favor, alguém tem alguma dica ? muito OBRIGADO !
<Carom> Por favor, outra duvida: como retirar o Som do "log in" toda vez que ligamos o computador? Ja tentei os metodos do 13.04 e 12.04 mas nao deram certo...  OBRIGADO !
<metamorfose> que notebook é o seu
<Carom> Boa tarde! Por favor, NAO estou conseguindo formatar meu cartao SD. Vou em "Disks" mas o botao "format" fica apagado ! Por favor, alguém tem alguma dica ? muito OBRIGADO !  Por favor, outra duvida: como retirar o Som do "log in" toda vez que ligamos o computador? Ja tentei os metodos do 13.04 e 12.04 mas nao deram certo...  OBRIGADO !
<barna> Carom, seu cartão num ta em lock?
<barna> !ping
<ubotu-br`> pong!
<Carom> nao...  obvio...  ja conferi
<Carom> quando ponho no windows ele formata
<Carom> eu copio e apago normalmente dele, mas nao consigo formatar
<barna> eu num sei, pq quase nunca formato cartão, e quando o faço, uso a camera
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<wellington> rocavalcante,
<rocavalcante> Opa!
<astroo-> ola
<rocavalcante> Olá!
<Edfisico> Olá pessoal! Quero instalar o ubuntu em uma maquia DELL i7 64 bits, qual versão é a recomendável ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> que ram tem?
<Edfisico> Sim !
<Edfisico> um momento
<Edfisico> 8Gb de Ram 2 Plava de Vídeo Goforce de 2Gb
<KurtKraut> Edfisico, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64 Bits desktop
<KurtKraut> Edfisico, que é a imagem padrão mesmo
<Edfisico> perfeito!
<Edfisico> Essa versão é a 14.04 Live X64 do Unetbootin ?
<liberie> e
<Edfisico> Obrigado!
<Edfisico> baixando
<renato_> boa noite
<Guest14383> como instalo o ubuntu no meu mac powerbook g4
<astroo-> ola
<Guest14383> oila
<Carom> Boa tarde! Por favor, NAO estou conseguindo formatar meu cartao SD. Vou em "Disks" mas o botao "format" fica apagado ! Por favor, alguém tem alguma dica ? muito OBRIGADO ! Por favor, outra duvida: como retirar o Som do "log in" toda vez que ligamos o computador? Ja tentei os metodos do 13.04 e 12.04 mas nao deram certo...  OBRIGADO !
<astroo-> ola
<bakhtin> olá, boa noite.
<bakhtin> Alguem sabe se tem como fixar aquela barra de busca de app do xubuntu apertando ALT e F2?
<astroo-> ola
<bakhtin> olá
<Ricardo__> clear
<Ricardo__> ops lugar errado
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<astroo-> India opens up to operating system Ubuntu  http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/hardware/india-opens-up-to-operating-system-ubuntu/articleshow/39682855.cms
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-06
<ivanbajr> boa noite
<ivanbajr> ajuda
<ivanbajr> estou tentando remover um pacote
<ivanbajr> e até agora não deu. Tem uma solução para remover na força bruta?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<ivanbajr> ok
<ivanbajr> já tentei o google
<ivanbajr> e até agora nenhuma solução apresentada ajudou
<astroo-> ivanbajr  ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PEDRO_> Alguem poderia me sanar uma duvida?
<KurtKraut> !alguem | PEDRO_
<ubotu-br`> PEDRO_: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<bakhtinjf> Olá, bom dia.
<bakhtinjf> Qual o tamanho ideal para uma partição swap? O que é recomendado criar um arquivo ou criar uma partição swap? Por default como é feita a partição swap na instalação?
<picasso_> alguém ai?
<DanielSa> Opa
<Charles_Recife14> Bom dia
<Charles_Recife14> Dá pra restaurar qualquer sistema windows com o unbutu?
<Metamorfose> como faço para registrar meu nick
<Metamorfose> clear
<Metamorfose> kkkkk
<Metamorfose> alguem ai conhece alguma sala de discusão do ufw
<wellington> Metamorfose, no site da freenode.net
<wellington> Charles_Recife14, desconheço a restauração do windows com o uubuntu, o que pode ser feito com o ubuntu é restaurar o grub que foi corrompido por consequencia da instalação do windows
<bueri> Boa tarde, tenho a versão 10 do ubuntu e tento atualizar para versão 14.04 e apresenta erro "falha ao obter atualização. pode ser algum problema da rede"
<bueri> já segui varios tutoriais para atualizar via terminal e sem retorno
<branca> gostari de saber como baixar a versão para usar no pendrive
<branca> passo a passo
<bakhtinjf> Qual o tamanho ideal para uma partição swap? O que é recomendado criar um arquivo ou criar uma partição swap? Por default como é feita a partição swap na instalação?
<Juliane_> olá
<Lupus33> Ìû
<Lupus33> Ìû
<Lupus33> Ìû
<liberie> ???
<Lupus33> Ìû
<Lupus33> Ìû
<Lupus33> Ìû
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<nuno_nunes> sim e tu
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<nuno_nunes> que bom
<nuno_nunes> :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<wellington> olá
<astroo-> ola
<bakhtinjf> Alguém poderia me dizer a respeito da partição swap.
<bakhtinjf> Qual é o tamanho ideal para a partição?
<bakhtinjf> O que é recomendado criar uma partição ou um arquivo swap.
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<bakhtinjf> ok.
<Geraldo> Boa Noite!
<astroo-> ola
<Geraldo> baixaei o Ubuntu 14.04 gravei corretamente no DVD mas quando reinicio o PC n
<Geraldo> ñão da Boot pelo DVD
<Geraldo> falta algum arquivo para isso?
<astroo-> nao sei mas duvido que falte
<astroo-> o bios do computador esta feito para arrancar com o dvd?
<Geraldo> sim esta feito para arrancar com o DVD
<Geraldo> mas e quando tento instalar de dentro do windows tbm ocorre um erro
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Geraldo> ok
<astroo-> Geraldo  ve o privado
<Geraldo> ok
<Geraldo> obrigado pessoal resolvido!
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PH> bom dia!
<Guest43018> estou baixando o ubunto 32
<Guest43018> 32 bit
<Guest43018> tenho o windows xp instalado no meu netbook...
<Guest43018> o processo de instalaçao é simples?
<PhStark> BOM DIA
<PhStark> PRECISO DE UMA AJUDA PESSOAL...
<PhStark> SOU LEIGO EM SISTEMAS OPERACIONAL E SEMPRE USEI O WINDOWS..
<PhStark> TENHO UM NETBOOK ACER ASPIRE DE UNS 5, 6 ANOS DE USO...
<PhStark> E O SISTEMA QUE TENHO NELE É O XP...
<PhStark> GOSTARIA DE INSTAAR O LINUX UBUNTU, QUE PELO QUE PESQUISEI É UMA BOA OPÇAO PARA INICIANTE DO SISTEMA COMO EU...
<PhStark> QUAL VERSÃO EU DEVO INSTALAR?
<anonsystem> bom dia galera
<anonsystem> estou com ubuntu 12.04, e estou navegando na deep web com o navegador tor, mas eu não consigo entrar na maioria dos sites, só em alguns, e a maioria chat, como posso resolver isso?
<FilipeDubstep> Bom dia pessoal
<FilipeDubstep> Alguém online:?
<FilipeDubstep> ola??
<anonsystem> ola
<FilipeDubstep> Alguém vivo?
<FilipeDubstep> opa... eae anosystem...
<anonsystem> e irmão, tamo na sobrevivencia, rs
<FilipeDubstep> hehe
<FilipeDubstep> cara, to querendo conhecer mais sobre esse tal de ubuntu...
<anonsystem> FilipeDubstep, sim vc tá usando algum?
<FilipeDubstep> não... no momento.. baixei o cd e o virtualbox para testa-lo no meu note
<FilipeDubstep> o windows 8 tem me dado algumas canceiras kkk
<FilipeDubstep> só to com receio.. pois sou estudante de linguagem em java(iniciante) e tem duvida se o eclipse luna, java, e demais programas executados no windows podem ser executados no ubuntu
<FilipeDubstep> por isso baixei o virtualbox heheh
<anonsystem> cara, falo p você, baixe a imagem iso, e faz um pendriver bootavel, ele tem o usar ubuntu no modo test sem ter que instalr
<FilipeDubstep> antes de largar o windows de vez
<FilipeDubstep> interessante...
<anonsystem> e é na boa, pois vc pode usar em outras maquinas tambem, é só dar o boot pelo pendriver
<FilipeDubstep> Que show cara...
<FilipeDubstep> mas é possivel utilizar os apps que eu citei no ubuntu?
<anonsystem> tem uma serie de apps para ubuntu, creio que vc só tem a ganhar por essas estremidades, o ubuntu élançado de 6 em 6 meses, é uma atualização atraz da outra, sim vc vai usar seus apps
<FilipeDubstep> :D
<FilipeDubstep> Cara... jogar games no ubuntu é possivel?
<FilipeDubstep> :v
<anonsystem> ae irmaão depende do seu pc, o meu é um lixo
<anonsystem> rs
<luana> oii
<Gaabs> :*
<Administrador_>  haduken
<anonsystem> Luana : oi
<Br> sil
<Br> eae galera
<anonsystem> FilipeDubstep: em um pendriver de 4g você faz de boas um bootavel do ubuntu
<Gaabs> jlkklk
<Alem> anha
<Br> asil
<Alem> #SouJava
<Alem> #Sou Java
<Dondoni_W> #soujava
<Alem> #sou java
<Br> tem que botar /join
<rbelem> lol
<rbelem> FilipeDubstep, é possível jogar sim
<Pajksh> f
<Gaabs> jikj
<Gaabs> jiji
<Gaabs> j
<Gaabs> j
<Gaabs> ijj
<Gaabs> iji
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<rbelem> bom dia :-)
<luana> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ;) ?
<AnonymousPw> understand the strong 10010101 10001001
<mirqui> não conheço os endereços binários
<PhStark> bom dia
<PhStark> estou instalando o ubuntu e o tempo de instalaçao/download é de aprox 4h?
<PhStark> é isso mesmo pessoa, ou é algo com minha net?
<Emilio_Eiji> PhStark: vc está efetuando o download da iso?
<PhStark> fiz o dowload do sistema na pagina principal do site aqui
<PhStark> isso foi rápido
<Emilio_Eiji> certo
<PhStark> depois abri o programa e cliquei no arquivo de instalaçao
<PhStark> ai pediu o nome de usuario e senha...
<PhStark> até ai ok
<PhStark> entao abriu um tela de instalaçao/download do programa
<PhStark> e o tempo aprox é de 4 hs...
<PhStark> como nunca fiz nada disso.. to meio perdido...
<liberie> isso e a atualização do ubuntu
<liberie> para terminar a instalação com a maquina 100% atualizada.
<PhStark> saquei...
<PhStark> só depois disso que o sistema vai abrir, certo?
<liberie> certo
<liberie> ou voce poderia instalar sem estar na rede
<liberie> e atualizar depois
<PhStark> haaa, mas acho que foi automático isso...
<PhStark> cara eu sou muito mongol tratando-se de ti... mas vou me virando
<PhStark> me da mais uma bola?
<PhStark> uma vez a instalaçao encerrada...
<PhStark> como vou fazer para usar o sistema? quando eu ligar o pc vou escolhar qual os usar?
<Emilio_Eiji> PhStark: quando vc instala, ele instala o grub junto
<PhStark> grup?
<PhStark> rs...
<Emilio_Eiji> o grub é o gerenciador de boot e nele vai aparecer a lista de S.O.
<Emilio_Eiji> por padrão o ubuntu já vai ficar por primeiro
<PhStark> saquei... entao basta eu reiniciar o pc que o ubuntu já vai abrir?
<PhStark> show...
<liberie> sim
<PhStark> obrigado irmao..
<sistematico> O tempo normal não é 4 horas.
<sistematico> Não nos dias de hoje.
<sistematico> A distro que eu estou usando demora menos de 15 minutos para ser instalada.
<sistematico> PhStark, Com o Ubuntu não é muito diferente.
<PhStark> ok
<PhStark> ta á assim: baixano o ubunto 14.04 e um monte de numero depois
<PhStark> to deixando rolar... vou ver qual é depois... se foi tempo perdido ou nao
<julio> boa tarde
<julio> vou fazer meu primeiro servidor de arquivos com o linux
<julio> alguem pode indicar um link para montar um, que seja mais facil possivel para iniciante no linus?
<julio> digo linux.kk
<sistematico> julio, Servidor de arquivos ou servidor de páginas?
<sistematico> julio, Servidor de arquivos == FTP, Servidor de páginas == HTTP, HTTPS
<DoCC> boa tarde galera....estou tendo problemas com atualização...utilizo..  apt-get dist-upgrade ele retorna um erro de leitura de pacotes..
<DoCC> tento pelo software update ...dar erro tbm
<sistematico> DoCC, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sistematico> DoCC, Caso dê erro, cole o conteúdo do seu /etc/apt/sources.list em http://paste.ubuntu.com e cole o link aqui.
<julio> usamos o win server 2003. quero montar um server linux
<sistematico> Não respondeu minha pergunta.
<greenatl> ola, existe algum tipo de firewall(iptables) para o layr 2 amigos? obg!
<sistematico> O que é Layer 2?
<greenatl> iptables firewall é ipv4, não filtra os niveis de baixo do osi model (1 e 2). google osi model. So a partir do network layer e protocol. quero filtar pacotes do layer 2 (protocolo 802.11 wlan)
<greenatl> alias pacotes não frames. ^
<DoCC> sistematico, desculpa tive que sair aqui...
<DoCC> sistematico, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7982002/
<Diego__> Boa tarde
<Diego__> Segundo o site do proprio java, ele me diz que utilizo a ultima versao.
<Diego__> mas o internet baking nao instala o modulo de seguranca, fui informado pelo suporte tecnico remover e instalar o java novamente,
<Diego__> alguem sabe me dizer como proceder ?
<Elfon> Diego__: não sei muita coisa...mas dependendo do modulo e banco ele não instala mesmo
<Elfon> você teria que verificar se o módulo roda no linux
<Diego__> Se eu baixar o vine o e instalar meu navegador baseado em windows sera que adianta ?
<Diego__> Elfon : eu estou instalando o wine, farei o teste, de qualquer forma obrigado pela atenção
<Elfon> Diego__:  no site da oracle o teste funciona? acusa o java?
<Diego__> sao essas atitudes , que faz surgir novos usuarios linux
<Diego__> funciona, diz que é a utlima versao
<Elfon> ok..só por consciência...se vc usa o firefoca verifica se o plugin tá ativado...na primeira vez que acessa o site ele pede permissão pra executar...outra coisa...já ouvi que o chrome roda de boa mas nunca tentei
<wellington> tambem tem a questão de adicionar o link simbolico do plugin para  determinado navegador
<Diego__> eu verifiquei o mozilla é esta tudo de acordo
<wellington> adicionar o link tanto para o mozilla como para o chrome
<Diego__> como eu add esse link wellington ?
<wellington> pq quando voce instala o java no ubuntu não quer dizer necessariamente q ele tá instalado para os navegadores
<Elfon> wellington: mas ele disse que o teste na página da oracle tá legal
<wellington> pois é, como acabei de falar
<wellington> ele ta instalado na maquina
<wellington> mas não foi criado o link simbolico
<wellington> tem que criar o link pelo terminal
<Diego__> como crio esse link ?
<wellington> do local que ta a pasta do java
<wellington> para a pasta plugins do firefox
<Diego__> como descubro a pasta do java ?
<wellington> ln -s "/usr/local/java  /mozilla/ .... plugins
<wellington> eu não sei onde vc instalou
<wellington> infelizmente vc tem que verificar qual pasta está o seu sdk e jre
<wellington> e criar o link diretamente pra pasta plugins do mozilla
<Diego__> tem algum comando que localiza o java ?
<wellington> tem o locate
<wellington> mas ele vai mostrar tudo que tem java no teu notebook/desktop
<wellington> tenta locate jre
<wellington> sudo locate jre
<wellington> sudo locate jdk
<wellington> infelizmente vou ter que sair agora
<wellington> mas procura algo no google sobre criar link simbolico
<wellington> abraço!!
<Diego__> obrigado wellington
<wellington> por nada Diego__
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<fciosntos> existe algum problema de compatibilidade do ubuntu com o AMD FX6100 ou a Radeon HD 6750 ?
<fciosntos> não consigo instalar o sistema
<fciosntos> toda ves que a placa de video está expetada ele não inicia a instalação
<fciosntos> e sem ela ele avança , começa a instalação e quando está quase no final da erro
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-08
<alisson> ola
<alisson> alguem me ensina a atualizar o ubunto nao sei nada sou iniciante
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> eu falo no privado o que sei
<alisson> oi
<alisson> alguem sabe atualizar o ubunto sem instalar novamente
<andre_> voce quer dizer atualizar para uma nova versão alisson ?
<andre_> Tipo do 13.12 para o 14.04?
<alisson> isso
<andre_> Voce está usando que versão agora?
<alisson> eu tenho a 9 , kkk , soui iniciante saka, qro aprender
<andre_> E você quer atualizar para que versão?
<alisson> a ultima se possivel sem ser beta
<alisson> acho q é a 14.04 nao é?
<andre_> Sim.
<alisson> entao nao sie como fazer
<alisson> ainda masi esta tudo em ingles
<andre_> Eu não sei como é esse 9, mas se não me engano na janela de atualizar o sistema deve ter um botão para atualizar o sistema para a versão mais nova.
<alisson> eu instalei de boa saka, depois pediu pra atualizar o idioma e ficou em ingles novamente
<andre_> Olha ai se você consegue encontrar.
<andre_> E por que você instalou a versão 9?
<alisson> pq chegou aqui pelo correio o cd ai quria ver como era
<andre_> heheheh
<andre_> E ai você encontrou o botão?
<alisson> rsrrsrs
<alisson> entao pow
<alisson> esta em ingles
<alisson> kkk
<andre_> Cara acho que não posso lhe ajudar.
<alisson> poxa
<andre_> Não muito o ubuntu de versões antigas.
<andre_> Só conheço apartir do 12.04
<alisson> pensie q tinha algum site para atualizar automatico ou sie la oq
<alisson> ou comando
<andre_> E por que você não formata e instala o 14.04?
<alisson> pq nao qria formatar, rsrsr, preguiça, mais vai ser o jeito entao
<alisson> posso baixar  e colocar direto no cd ou tem q cria imagem ou sei la oq?
<alisson> pq uma vez coloquei para instalar pelo pemn drive e nao reconheceu
<alisson> acho q so da pelo cd
<alisson> tb tem outra coisa q nao intendo
<alisson> eu instalei o ubunto de boa e quando passa da tela de inicializaçao o monitor apaga como se nao suportasse
<alisson> ai coloco um monitor daquels antigos e a imagem volta, dai com o sistema ja funcionando colco de volto o monitor lcd e funciona
<alisson> sabe oq pode ser isos tb?
<andre_> Não.
<andre_> Mas você já testou com o ubuntu 14.04?
<alisson> ainda nao
<alisson> vo baixar entao andre
<andre_> Você cria um pendrive bootavel?
<alisson> posso jogar o arquibo baixado e gravar no cd normal?
<andre_> Voce sabe criar*
<alisson> sim ja coloqui no pen drive , tipo um boot masi meu pc nao le
<alisson> so ler se for cd
<alisson> sei
<andre_> E voce mudou a ordem de inicialização na bios?
<alisson> sim apertei f8 e estava la  "ubunto" uam coisa assim
<alisson> masi nao le
<alisson> axo masi facil pelo cd ai meu pc le
<alisson> masi qria saber é so copiar o arquivo do ubunto pro cd normalmemnte?
<astroo-> usa que e facil
<andre_> Eu nunca fiz por cd, não sei como é.
<astroo-> o boot e que manda e so
<alisson> edepois apertar pra ler o cd primeiro ne?
<alisson> aso de boa
<alisson> pensei q tinah q criar imagem sei la, kk, entao so copiar o arquivo q vo baixar pro cd normal ne
<astroo-> alisson e ja sabes nao instales logo e corre via livecd para teste ao pc
<alisson> assim vc me falou andre
<alisson> astro, ops
<alisson> pq tenho q fazer esse teste ae?
<andre_> http://www.mundoubuntu.com.br/dicas/82-criando-o-cd-de-instalacao-do-ubuntu/
<andre_> Olha se isso ajuda.
<alisson> opa , valeu andre
<alisson> :) brigadao cara
<alisson> vou tentar fazer como esse link q vc passou andre se nao ser conta vou fazer pelo windows os procedimentos q sako mais, pq estou com os 2 instalados saka
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<alisson> saindo aki andre e astro valeu aee , boa noite
<andre_> boa noite.
<astroo-> ciao
<andre_> Pessoal alguem que problema pode ser a configurações sempre resetarem quando eu reinicio o ubuntu?
<ivan__> alguém?
<astroo-> eu sempre mas de saida
<ivan__> =/
<ivan__> pena xd
<ivan__> só queria fazer um teste aqui para rodar win8 em dual
<ivan__> xd
<astroo-> em principio esta mais 1 pessoa
<astroo-> ate
<Elfon> Pessoal, conhecem algum canal sobre o kde em pt_BR?
<ducosmo> Pessoal eu instalei o ubuntu atual e não está totalmente em português. Como faço para deixá-lo completamente em português?
<ducosmo> Pessoal eu instalei o ubuntu atual e não está totalmente em português. Como faço para deixá-lo completamente em português?
<Elfon> ducosmo: se vc selecionou portugues na instalação acredito que seja somente atualizar
<Elfon> ducosmo: vc pode ir nas configurações do sistema e selecionar o idioma que você quiser
<ducosmo> vou tentar
<ducosmo> Mas você tem essa nova versão?
<Elfon> eu uso o ubuntu numa vm...pelo que vi é isso mesmo
<rbelem> Elfon, #kde-brasil
<Elfon> rbelem: vlw :)
<Elfon> ducosmo: conseguiu?
<ducosmo> Está instalando uma atualização
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> ducosmo: já tinha usado ubuntu antes?
<ducosmo> Não, a primeira vez.
<Elfon> ducosmo: costuma demorar um pouco...dependa da conexao
<Elfon> mas provavelmente vai ficar tudo bem
<ducosmo> A minha conexão é horrível, por isso está demorando.
<ducosmo> Tomara.
<Elfon> ducosmo: qual a velocidade?
<ducosmo> Vou ter que começar a aprender várias coisas nele, pois para mim é tudo novidade.
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> ducosmo: estranhoa..pq as mídias atuais vem com o idioma pt_BR instalado...é só selecionar na instalação
<ducosmo> Como moro em uma cidade pequena, longe da civilização rsrsrs. Aqui para a minha casa só consegui um conexão de 512kb/s
<Elfon> vc instalou a partir de dvd?
<ducosmo> Sim, eu selecionei o idioma português brasil na ato da instalação
<ducosmo> mas após ele ter instalado, apareceu uma mensagem como o idioma não tivesse instalado corretamente.
<ducosmo> daí fui agora no suporte de idiomas, aí ele pediu para instalar um pacote que não estava instalado, tipo isso, não memorizei a mensagem
<ducosmo> Você só usa o ubuntu?
<Elfon> ducosmo: ru uso o Rosa (digamos uma sucessão do mandriva) mas tenho o ubuntu numa máquina virtual
<ducosmo> Não conheço esse aí,
<ducosmo> O que seria melhor, instalar o ubuntu na máquina ou instalar ele virtual, qual a vantagem e desvantagem?
<ducosmo> Sabendo que uso o Windows.
<Elfon> ducosmo: é uma distro excelente...mas o padrão é kde...outro ambiente gráfico
<Elfon> mas vc usando ubuntu tá de boa...na net tem inúmeras soluções pro ubuntu caso tenha problemas
<Elfon> eu abandonei o windows há uns 4 meses
<Elfon> nem sinto falta
<Elfon> apesar que rodo o office pelo playonlinux via wine
<Elfon> pq tem arquivos do office que apresentam problemas no libreoffice
<ducosmo> Elfon: Hum que legal, não tenho coragem ainda de abandonar o windows, tenho que aprender mais sobre o ubuntu, não sei pratimante nada dele.
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Elfon> mirqui: opa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<ducosmo> mirqui: vom dia!
<ducosmo> mirqui:*bom
<mirqui> blza :) , tudo bem ?
<Elfon> ducosmo: como tá o download?
<ducosmo> ainda está baixando
<Elfon> ducosmo: na boa...vc vai precisar de paciência...deve demorar...nao recomendo reinstalar pq sua mídia deve tá corrompida
<ducosmo> mas o life está indo. Estava no início agora vai na metade....
<ducosmo> Tipo como se estive instalando vários plugins, ou pacotes sei lá
<Elfon> sim...é isso mesmo
<Elfon> tem q esperar
<ducosmo> Blz!
<ducosmo> Esperando ... :D
<ducosmo> Boa tarde
<mirqui> blza :)
<ducosmo> Elfon: foi atualizado o idioma deu certo
<ducosmo> Gente, estou com mais um problema. Reiniciei o notebook para tentar acessar o win7 e não tem nem uma opção. Quando instalei o ubuntu, antes eu fiz uma repartição no hd para ele, assim deixando o win7 instalado. Mas agora nã consigo acessar o win7. Alguém pode me ajudar. Terei que sair agora. Se possível, me mande a ajuda por email: ducosmotdl@hotmail.com  --- grato!
<ducosmo> Gente, estou com mais um problema. Reiniciei o notebook para tentar acessar o win7 e não tem nem uma opção. Quando instalei o ubuntu, antes eu fiz uma repartição no hd para ele, assim deixando o win7 instalado. Mas agora nã consigo acessar o win7. Alguém pode me ajudar. Terei que sair agora. Se possível, me mande a ajuda por email: ducosmotdl@hotmail.com  --- grato!
<cyanoroma> Boa tarde a todos!
<andre_> Pessoal, sempre que reinicio meu ubuntu 12.04 algumas configurações são resetadas.
<andre_> Alguem sabe como resolver esse problema?
<cyanoroma> andre_-> Quando isso começou a acontecer?
<andre_> Ontem.
<cyanoroma> andre_-> Você mexeu em alguma configuração?
<andre_> Bem, eu lembro que quando eu abri o libre office writter pela primeira vez o compiz reiniciou, ai tudo voltou.
<andre_> Não.
<cyanoroma> andre_-> Quais são as configurações que "resetam"?
<andre_> A barra do unity, a barra de menu superior, o wallpaper nao consigo alterar.
<andre_> O tempo de bloqueio da tela.
<cyanoroma> andre_-> Você mexeu nas configurações do Compiz?
<andre_> Não.
<andre_> Nem sei como mexer nele.
<cyanoroma> andre_-> Tente fazer o seguinte, digite no terminal: rm -rf .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .compiz-1 .config/dconf .config/gnome-session .config/compiz-1
<cyanoroma> andre_-> Depois reinicie o computor e tente configurá-lo ao seu gosto.
<cyanoroma> andre_-> Depois reinicie novamente e veja se ele irá "resetar" suas configurações novamente.
<cyanoroma> andre_-> Seu sistema está atualizado?
<andre_> Está sim.
<cyanoroma> andre_-> Sabia que já foi lançada uma nova versão LTS em que se corrigiram muitos bugs?
<andre_> reiniciando...
<andre_> Sim, só que eu estava com problemas com ela.
<andre_> Não conseguia acessar o hotmail e facebook.
<cyanoroma> andre_-> Entendo, uso ela (14.04.1) e tudo funciona normalmente...
<andre_> Mas eu concertei, só com priguiça de formatar denovo.
<andre_> Se isso não funcionar eu instalo a nova.
<cyanoroma> andre_-> Entendo.
<andre_> Me diz uma coisa
<andre_> Que GUI voce usa?
<cyanoroma> andre_-> Gnome, com Unity.
<andre_> gnome classic, ou 3?
<cyanoroma> andre_-> Gnome 3.10 com o Unity.
<cyanoroma> andre_-> O padrão do UBuntu 14.04.
<andre_> Voce conheçe alguma que use o gnome classic?
<cyanoroma> andre_-> Sim, o Mate.
<andre_> Sem ser aquele gnome-session-flashbabk.
<andre_> Eu instalei ele no 12.04 e no 14.04, mas estava cheio de bugs.
<cyanoroma> andre_-> Mate é uma das GUI do Linux Mint, muito boa por sinal.
<cyanoroma> andre_-> O Mate?
<andre_> É sim, eu gostei muito.
<andre_> Por exemplo não aparecia o botao de som e de network no menu superior.
<cyanoroma> andre_-> No Mate?
<andre_> Sim.
<andre_> no 14.04
<andre_> No 12.04 nem aparecia nada, dava erro logo no inicio.
<cyanoroma> andre_-> Pesquisaste no Google para tentar resolver o problema e ver se alguém tinha um problema parecido?
<andre_> Já pesquisei.
<andre_> Mas eles não dizem como resolver o problema.
<cyanoroma> andre_-> Você entrou nas configurações do sistema?
<andre_> Eu instalei o gnome-session-failback mas ficou meio bixado.
<cyanoroma> andre_-> Não sei se você sabe, mas aqules ícones você pode tirar e coloxar novamente.
<cyanoroma> andre_-> *aqueles
<cyanoroma> andre_-> *colocar
<andre_> Sim eu sei.
<andre_> Mas ficou um espaço em branco do lado esquerdo de todas as janelas.
<andre_> E ficou meio lento.
<cyanoroma> andre_-> Entendo, já tentaste o Cinnamon?
<cyanoroma> andre_-> É muito parecido com o Gnome 2, mas é baseado no Gnome 3.
<andre_> Não.
<andre_> Vou da uma olhada.
<cyanoroma> andre_-> É um Gnome 2 de 2014, se é que me entende.
<andre_> kkkk
<andre_> ok
<cyanoroma> andre_-> ...?
<cyanoroma> andre_-> Não entendeu?
<andre_> Entendi sim.
<cyanoroma> andre_-> Conseguiu resolver o seu problema?
<andre_> cyanoroma,
<andre_> Não funcionou.
<rbelem> andre_, o problema pode ser permissao dos arquivos no home
<andre_> Acho que voce tem rbelem.
<andre_> Alguns arquivos só com permissão de root.
<andre_> Se eu alterar a permissão, tem alguma problema?
<rbelem> andre_, sim, pq o window manager roda com o teu usuário
<andre_> qual permissao devo usar? 666?
<rbelem> andre_, esse comando pode resolver `sudo chown teu-usuario:teu-usuario $HOME -R`
<rbelem> andre_, se tu tens arquivos dentro do teu home que precisam ser de outro usuário então tu vais precisar tomar um pouco de cuidado
<andre_> Não tenho outros usuários no meu pc.
<rbelem> andre_, entao blz ;-)
<rbelem> andre_, digo isso pra caso tu tenhas algum chroot dentro do teu home
<andre_> tenho nap
<andre_> nao
<rbelem> andre_, rodou o chown?
<andre_> sim
<andre_> vou reiniciar...
<rbelem> andre_, nao precisa
<rbelem> :-/
<andre_> Funciobou rbelem.
<rbelem> :-)
<andre_> Obrigado pela ajuda.
<rbelem> andre_, de nada ;-)
<andre_> Voce já usou o mate/
<andre_> ?
<rbelem> andre_, nope... uso kde
<andre_> Voce pesado o kde?
<rbelem> andre_, e já usei enlightenment
<rbelem> andre_, atualmente nem tanto
<rbelem> andre_, qual a configuracao do teu computador?
<andre_> core i5, 6g ram
<andre_> esse enlightenment para com o que?
<rbelem> andre_, rodaria de boa
<rbelem> andre_, instala o zram-config
<rbelem> andre_, o enlightement é outro window manager
<andre_> e o que é zram-config?
<rbelem> andre_, zram é uma especie de swap que fica na memoria ram
<rbelem> andre_, http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/melhore-performance-ubuntu-zram.html
<rbelem> andre_, https://code.google.com/p/compcache/
<andre_> Mas esse zram é só pra quem tem pouca memória não?
<rocavalcante> ola!
<rbelem> boa tarde
<Elfon> rbelem: vc q usa kde...já usou aquele applet de tirinhas?
<Elfon> plasma-aaplet-comic
<rbelem> Elfon, nunca usei...
<rbelem> Elfon, vou adicionar aqui
<Elfon> é pq to com problema com ele
<rbelem> Elfon, o quê tá acontecendo?
<rbelem> Elfon, é o "comic strip"?
<Elfon> acho q é isso
<Elfon> rbelem: eu baixo as tirinhas...ele marca como instalado...mas não instala
<Elfon> aí só rodando o comando manualmente
<Elfon> $ plasmapkg -t comic -i NomeDoPacote
<rbelem> Elfon, é com alguma tinhirinha específica ou com todas?
<Elfon> toda
<Elfon> aí tá rodando legal?
<rbelem> Elfon, peguei o mesmo problema
<rbelem> Elfon, deixa eu ver se existe alguma atualizacao pra esse plasmoid
<Elfon> isto acontece em várias distros...vc tem q "instalar" a tirinha...ir pelo terminal qté onde foram baixadas e executar o comando
<Elfon> aff...é muito trabalhoso
<rbelem> Elfon, pois é...
<rbelem> Elfon, qual kde tu estás usando?
<Elfon> 4.12.4
<Elfon> espero que o pessoal do kde corrija...mas no #kde-brasil não tive retorno
<rbelem> Elfon, já existe uma correcao https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/117175/
<rbelem> Elfon, mas tá parada
<Elfon> rbelem: sabe se ela funciona?
<Elfon> pq o applet é muito legal
<Elfon> :)
<rbelem> Elfon, aparentemente sim. São dois patches, o primeiro já entrou.
<Elfon> rbelem: nem faço idéia como instala
<rbelem> Elfon, vou dar um ping no review board pra ver se o processo anda
<Elfon> :D
<rbelem> Elfon, daí abro um bug pro ubuntu pra atualizarem o pacote
<Elfon> hehehe
<rbelem> Elfon, Se acontecer rapidamente o review e a entrada dos patches no ubuntu, em uma semana o pacote deve estar nos repositórios :-)
<Elfon> que bom...
<Elfon> provavelmente tb vai pra outras distros
<Elfon> rbelem: coloquei seu link no kde-brasil, eu não sei os passos certos, mas se puder avisa o pessoal lá
<Elfon> aí vai corrigir em outras distros tb
<rbelem> Elfon, vai sim
<Elfon> legal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<cyanoroma> astroo--> o/
<astroo-> ola
<luckyer> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-09
<jmauro> boa noite!!
<jmauro> alguem pode me ajuda?
<jmauro> ajudar..
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<jmauro> ok
<alvaro> coloque a duvida
<jmauro> bem instalei o ubunto no meu micro (não neste) elá eu me conecto com o meu provedor de internet Via cabo (adsl) configurei minha conexão ppoe e consegu me conectar mas somente consigo navegar no site do provedor..
<jmauro> pelo terminal, consigo pingar todos os sites pelo nome..
<alvaro> bem provavel de ser defeito no seu provedor de internet
<jmauro> mas no navegador só consigo entar no site do provedor
<alvaro> no servidor dele
<alvaro> por isso mesmo
<jmauro> mas no mesmo micro, me conecto com o xp e funciona tudo ok
<alvaro> reclame com eles
<Rudolf> jmauro: pooooode ser que seu provedor necessite de autenticação para liberar a porta 80
<Rudolf> jmauro: mas pooooode ser também que vc tenha algum firewall "ligado"
<jmauro> firewall no ubuntu?
<Rudolf> jmauro: consegue fazer um telnet www.uol.com.br 80 ?
<Rudolf> jmauro: iptables
<alvaro> firewall no ubuntu sim
<Rudolf> telnet www.uol.com.br 80
<Rudolf> Trying 200.221.2.45...
<Rudolf> Connected to homeuol.ipv6uol.com.br.
<Rudolf> Escape character is '^]'
<Rudolf> jmauro: para verificar seu firewall iptables -nvL (como root)
<alvaro> se tiver habilitado veja quais portas estão abertas
<jmauro> éstou comum probleminha..para estar falanco com vc aqui, estou com meu computador no xp para poder conectar e librar o wifi (tenho uma pkaca wifi no cumputador)
<alvaro> hummmm
<alvaro> wi-fi
<jmauro> bem caho que primeiramente devo verificar o firewall do ubunto certo?
<Rudolf> jmauro: é um começo
<alvaro> que marca que é essa placa?
<jmauro> wifi aqui neste notebok..no computador a conexão com o provedor é por cabo
<Rudolf> jmauro: qual  o procedimento para vc conectar com o xp? qual seu provedor?
<jmauro> no computador tenho um cabo entrando na minha placa thernet onde façoa conexão como ervidor e tenho uma placa wifi onde libero o sina para os outros computadores da casa,..
<jmauro> é um provedor da minha cidade (Teresópolis- RJ) se chama sumicity
<alvaro> sumicity????? sumiu
<telec> putz
<jmauro> até que é boa e funciona bem...um pouco cara mas está dentro do padrão da cidade
<telec> piada pronta já esse nome
<jmauro> bem..
<Rudolf> jmauro: esse sumicity vem por modem?
<jmauro> acho que primeiramente devo tentar desativar o firewall do ubunto certo?
<Rudolf> jmauro: se estiver no ar
<jmauro> eu recebo na minha casa um cabo
<Rudolf> jmauro: e desse cabo vai para?
<telec> ubuntu vem com firewall ?
<jmauro> conecto este cabo diretamente na minha placa de rede
<Rudolf> jmauro: oxi, tem nem um modem? gateway?
<telec> deve ta usando AD-HOC
<jmauro> assim fico enrolado....alguem aí acima disse que era problema do firewall eu perguntei se era firewall do ubunto e disse que sim..
<telec> jmauro, esse cabo q vc liga no pc ele vem da onde ? aonde ele tá ligado ?
<jmauro> vem diret da rua..
<telec> sei nem oq falar
<telec> kkkk
<Rudolf> nossa
<Rudolf> telec: eu espero do fundo do coração que seja apenas ignorância dos fatos
<Rudolf> SÉRIO!
<telec> Rudolf, eu to pensando é outra coisa kkk
<telec> Rudolf, shared net
<Rudolf> bazinga!
<jmauro> Rudolf..repetindo..o cabo ven da rua e eu ligo direto na minha placa de rede do pc
<Rudolf> jmauro: cara, difícil te ajudar sem entender o funcionamento correto da sua rede
<Rudolf> jmauro: o que vc descreve não é muito comum
<telec> jmauro, tipo, é que, assim ... não é nada comum o cabo de rede vir direto da rua saca ...
<jmauro> é uma internet a cabo normal como todas ...
<alvaro> não tem um roteador de wi-fi?
<telec> geralmente ele passa por um modem antes
<jmauro> tem fibra ótica, cabo e rede e wireless
<AndChat|556404> sei como e
<Rudolf> jmauro: nunca vi apenas um cabo chegando da rua direto na placa de rede
<jmauro> a minha é a cabo de rede..
<Rudolf> jmauro: cara, cabo de rede tem limitações físicas seríssimas
<alvaro> to perdido
<jmauro> é o mesmo cabo que eu ligaria em um roteador se tivesse um aqui em casa
<Rudolf> jmauro: o que não torna possível o que você fala
<telec> jmauro, me fala uma coisa, vc sabe olhar seu ip ?
<telec> jmauro, pelas configs do windows
<Rudolf> jmauro: seu ip é fixo ou dhcp?
<telec> Rudolf, deve ser ip interno na placa dele
<Rudolf> jmauro: extendendo a pergunta do telec
<jmauro> sim..até 100 metros..mas o cabo é ligado em um equipamento que fic bem próximo da minha casa, no poste
<Rudolf> velho do céu
<telec> jmauro, cmd, ipconfig
<AndChat|556404> Fu. Iona assim uma antena receba um sinal de radio e oo sinal vai por cabo para o switch
<jmauro> sei sim telec
<Rudolf> me lembrar disso se passar pela cabeça morar em petrópolis
<AndChat|556404> E pronto varios pontos de rede criados
<telec> jmauro, vai lá em cmd, ipconfig
<jmauro> o ip é fornecido pelo provedor não é fixo
<telec> jmauro, só me diga se é um ip começando com 192.168 ou 10.x.x
<jmauro> 192.168.123.1
<telec> Rudolf, bingo
<alvaro> ip fixo?
<telec> isso é um ip Classe C
<jmauro> ops.perai..
<jmauro> acho que este ip é da minha placa wireless
<telec> veja o outro então
<jmauro> o da sumicity é 186.194.97.106
<telec> é
<telec> tá
<telec> faz parte
<Rudolf> jmauro: está na sua eth?
<jmauro> não entendi rudolf
<telec> Rudolf, sendo otimista, pode ser um cabo cat6
<Rudolf> jmauro: este 186 está na sua placa ethernet ok?
<jmauro> olha..a rede aqui funciona perfeitamente no RUINDOWS
<Rudolf> jmauro: sem sombra de dúvida?
<Rudolf> jmauro: ok ok
<jmauro> estou querendo sair dele..
<telec> Rudolf, eu pedi pra ele ir pelo ipconfig do windows
<jmauro> mas tá pegando só a internet
<Rudolf> jmauro: mas a gente só pode te ajudar se entender COMO sua rede funciona
<telec> Rudolf, tá na placa mesmo
<jmauro> ok sem problemas
<Rudolf> jmauro: anota aí seu ip, mascara e gateway
<telec> Rudolf, alguem configurou isso no windows ?
<telec> qdo instalaram
<Rudolf> jmauro: posteriormente vai para o ubuntu e verifica seu ip, máscara e gateway
<jmauro> no meu ip config, tenho 3 respostas: Adaptador Ethernet conexão sem fio, Adaptador Ethernet conexão local e adaptador ppp sumicity
<Rudolf> jmauro: verifica se o firewall está habilitado
<telec> Rudolf, bingo
<telec> denovo
<telec> lol
<telec> ppp
<jmauro> no meu ip config, tenho 3 respostas: Adaptador Ethernet conexão sem fio, Adaptador Ethernet conexão local e adaptador ppp sumicity?
<telec> Rudolf, é discador
<jmauro> não é internet discada não
<jmauro> é banda larga
<telec> jmauro, ng disse q é internet discada :)
<Rudolf> jmauro: eu, recomendaria vc providenciar um roteador que faça esse ppp para vc
<telec> só que USA discador
<jmauro> ok..desculpe a ignorância..
<telec> não tem nada haver com conexão dial-up
<Rudolf> jmauro: mas blza
<Rudolf> jmauro: parta para o ubuntu, e verifique quando o ppp ocorre se o ip/nm/gw são identicos ou ao menos parecidos
<jmauro> então os dados do adaptador ppp são:
<Rudolf> jmauro: é possível que o ppp do ubuntu não esteja correto
<telec> é possivel q nem esteja configurado
<Rudolf> jmauro: apenas anote
<telec> precisa do usuario e senha
<telec> etc
<Rudolf> telec: como ele disse que pinga sites, deve estar sim
<telec> pinga sites ?
<telec> oO
<telec> n é só dns então ?
<Rudolf> telec: deve ser algum tipo de autenticação tipo proxy que fecha a porta 80
<jmauro> ok.mas acredito que cada vez que eu fizer uma conexão vai vir um ip diferente certo?
<Rudolf> jmauro: deve ser ip diferente, mas a rede não deve variar
<telec> jmauro, qdo tiver lá pinga algum site www.terra.com.br
<jmauro> sim gente eu consigo pingar pelo endereço do site..logo o dns está funcionando
<telec> só pra ver
<telec> hum
<telec> q estranho
<jmauro> já fiz isso..ele identifica o end ip e pinga legal
<telec> só no navegador q n funciona ?
<jmauro> quando entro no navegador...ela navega normalmente por todas as páginas do site do provedor..
<jmauro> mas em outras páginas diz que está aguardando resposta que nunca vem
<telec> jmauro, tá, vc configurou o usuario e senha ?
<jmauro> sm..senão eu não conseguia me conectar..certo?
<telec> só pra confirmar ...
<Rudolf> jmauro: cara, vai lá, faz os testes
<Rudolf> jmauro: a gente só pode supor
<jmauro> ok..então a tela tá cheia..
<Rudolf> jmauro: tenta telnet em portas como 21 80 443 110 143
<jmauro> qual testes devo fazer lá?
<Rudolf> jmauro: em sites que você conhece
<telec> jmauro, tenta telnet aqui no irc tb
<telec> porta 6667
<jmauro> eu tentei pngar o bradesco, uol, facebook..tudo funcionou
<jmauro> telec amigo..não manjo nada deste telnet
<Rudolf> jmauro: eu mostrei lá em cima
<Rudolf> jmauro: e "não manjar" não impede de vc aprender
<jmauro> lógico que não..
<jmauro> estou com o terminal aberto
<Rudolf> opções: 1) ppp zuado, 2) firewall, 3) bios
<jmauro> o comando é só telnet e a porta?
<Rudolf> um host no meio
<alvaro> bios??
<telec> jmauro, telnet endereço porta
<jmauro> dei telnet aqui neste note telnet 80 e a esposta foi unable to connect
<telec> telnet ip porta
<telec> é nesse formato
<jmauro> tipo telnet www.uol.com.br 80 ?
<telec> é
<Rudolf> jmauro: só vai funcionar se a porta do destino ou o caminho até ele estiver aberto
<jmauro> deu conected to homeuol.ipv6uol.com.br
<Rudolf> hehehehe
<Rudolf> firewall não é
<Rudolf> ppp não é
<jmauro> ma solha..estou no note usando a rede que está configurada no micr pelo wndows
<Rudolf> jmauro: não tem proxy configurado no seu browser não né?
<Rudolf> jmauro: ah
<telec> Rudolf, ele tá no windows cara
<telec> ai funciona
<Rudolf> jmauro: e vc acessa normalmente pelo browser
<Rudolf> jmauro: se sim descartamos firewall, e browser
<Rudolf> jmauro: fica sobrando ppp mal configurado
<jmauro> olha vou fazer assim..vou sair aqui entar no ubunto lá no micro e fazer os testes com atelnet ok?
<Rudolf> jmauro: yeap
<Rudolf> jmauro: boa sorte
<Rudolf> ah
<Rudolf> jmauro: faz um iptables -nvL e cola num pastebin da vida por favor
<Rudolf> e joga o link aqui
<jmauro> aqui sim....lá no micro (win) tb sim tudo normal
<jmauro> ok volto depois
<telec> Rudolf, me diz, q que faço com o antigo admin q colocou a senha root como 6 chars do nome invertido dele
<Rudolf> telec: Prêmio Joinha pra ele
<telec> mt bom né ?
<telec> kkkkk
<telec> segurança levada a serio !
<Rudolf> telec: e apresenta do pwgen para ele http://sourceforge.net/projects/pwgen/
<Rudolf> telec: porra veio
<Rudolf> telec: nego colocou senha de vpn ab123456
<Rudolf> telec: rede da empresa aberta
<telec> Rudolf, detalhe né ... ssh tá aberto pra fora e no log tem milhares de tentativas de bruteforce
<telec> dps os caras invadem e n sabe pq
<Rudolf> puta que pariu
<Rudolf> 6 meses e to fora do tu
<Rudolf> T.I.
<Rudolf> guento mais ver essas coisas não
<Rudolf> deus me proteja para que dê tudo certo
<telec> Rudolf, pior n é isso nao ... lá onde trampo tem 10 Access points ... sabe aonde o infeliz ligou os cabos de rede ? na WAN ... eu n consigo acesso a nenhum ap ... se eu quiser ver ou mudar algo tenho q ir pessoalmente com um note ! e ele me indicou isso
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> telec: ele nunca ouviu falar de bridge? dhcp forward?
<telec> Rudolf, cara ... tá tudo cagado lá
<telec> eu n sei como ta funcionando
<telec> tenho até medo de mexer no servidor ali
<telec> ele usa um tal de zeroshell
<mint-buddha> ./quit  Sandra Model papel de parede-Android-Gimp-Linux"[1920x1200]"-0058    www.4shared.com/photo/T2P8z7lj/Sandra_Model_papel_de_parede-A.html?showComments
<Rudolf> telec: o que é zeroshell?
<telec> Rudolf, é uma 'distro' de router
<telec> pra pc
<telec> como o nome diz:
<telec> ZeroShell
<telec> é tudo pela web
<telec> vc n precisa usar o shell
<Rudolf> aff
<Rudolf> windows?
<Rudolf> linux
<Rudolf> googlei
<telec> Rudolf, é cara
<telec> Rudolf, mas acho q vou mudar isso pra pfsense
<Rudolf> telec: era melhor pfsense mesmo
<telec> troço tá mt cagado ali
<telec> até conflito de ip to tendo com DHCP ATIVO
<Rudolf> telec: quantas máquinas?
<telec> Rudolf, mais de 100
<Rudolf> telec: vish
<telec> 100 com CABO, via wifi chega proximo a 1000
<Rudolf> telec: porra
<Rudolf> telec: sem proxy?
<Rudolf> telec: internet full sem controle?
<telec> Rudolf, tem nem cache de dns
<telec> Rudolf, não dá ... é hotel, a internet é pros clientes
<telec> 100 é só do hotel
<telec> por wi-fi é tudo cliente
<Rudolf> telec: tem recurso? ou é zuado?
<Rudolf> telec: redes separadas?
<telec> Rudolf, cara, tem recurso ... pq o dono resolveu investir e arrumar a bagaça toda
<telec> temos lá 6 links dedicados + 100 mbps da gvt
<Rudolf> telec: caralho
<Rudolf> telec: já ouviu falar de fortinet?
<telec> não
<Rudolf> telec: em que cidade vcs se encontram?
<telec> cu do brasil
<telec> cuiaba
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<Rudolf> ah, nem tanto
<Rudolf> to indo morar em Dourados - MS
<telec> hehe
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<Rudolf> telec: mas falando sério
<Rudolf> telec: eu não sei quanto seu dono está afim de investir
<Rudolf> telec: ou quanto de visão em TI/Segurança ele tem
<Rudolf> telec: mas fortinet é padrão enterprise
<telec> mas oq é fortinet ?
<Rudolf> telec: borda
<Rudolf> telec: firewall
<Rudolf> telec: appliance
<telec> putz cara
<Rudolf> telec: hardware + software
<Rudolf> telec: caro
<telec> falando serio, se eu ofereço isso pra ele , ele vai ter q me demitir pra comprar
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<telec> só pra arrumar a cagada ali já foi 20k
<Rudolf> o loko
<Rudolf> pode sair menos que isso
<telec> 20k ja foi ... agora n me resta mais nada
<telec> se eu pedir uma balinha ele vai ficar bravo
<AndChat|556404> Aew alguem ai tirou comptia linux +?
<Rudolf> telec: cara, me manda um e-mail se vc quiser conversar/conhecer (rsilva@ibestsec.com)
<Rudolf> telec: não sou comercial e não vou ganhar porra nenhuma, mas recomendo
<telec> beleuza
<Rudolf> telec: e a empresa que trabalho faz aluguel do equipamento
<Rudolf> telec: se ficar curioso: www.fortinet.com
<telec> Rudolf, nosso balanceamento tb tá show lá ... quase 130 mbps de conexão e baixando a 200KB
<telec> Rudolf, o elemento colocou os dedicados como prioritario e as outras como fail-over ... os dedicados nunca cairam na vida e o resto n é usado
<Rudolf> telec: cara, desculpe, mas não acredito em balanceamento de carga
<Rudolf> telec: mas dividir, não seria nada mal
<Rudolf> telec: caraio, 6 links deve sair uma fortuna
<Rudolf> telec: precisam mesmo de tudo isso?
<telec> Rudolf, pode crer que é uma fortuna
<telec> Rudolf, 5 links vão cair fora esse mes, isso ai foi instalado pra copa
<telec> os jogadores ficaram lá no hotel
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<Rudolf> telec: mas aí vai ficar sem fail-over?
<telec> não
<telec> vai fica 1 dedicado
<telec> 1 dedicado pra fail-over
<telec> amanha eu to fodido
<telec> serio
<telec> tenho que montar o rack novo
<telec> pqp
<Rudolf> aff
<Rudolf> amanhã to de folga
<telec> amanha 8 da manha to no trampo
<Rudolf> deus me livre trabalhar de sábado
<Rudolf> telec: deus te ajude
<telec> Rudolf, cara, eu só vou pq é sabado q tem menos gente trampando la
<telec> o impacto vai ser menor
<telec> pq vou ter que offar tudo
<Rudolf> telec: que foda hein
<telec> Deus me Ajude
<telec> que os servidores liguem dps de tudo isso
<Rudolf> telec: chegaram a passar sufoco com a seleção por causa da "desinfraestrutura"?
<telec> pq tá tudo cagado
<Rudolf> telec: tá sozinho?
<telec> Rudolf, cara, é só eu mesmo
<hggdh> telec: linguagem, por favor
<Rudolf> telec: conseguiu acordar um dos ancestrais
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<telec> kkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> daqui a poco tá todo mundo banido
<Rudolf> telec: estou sempre no #linuxajuda se isso acontecer
<Rudolf> telec: cara, vou dar uma arrumada na casa
<Rudolf> telec: patroa chega de viagem amanhã
<telec> Rudolf, falou ai ... amanha tenho mais uns ... 30 cabos pra crimpar só
<Rudolf> telec: já volto, se não estiver por aí, boa noite e boa sorte amanhã
<telec> vou precisar de mta sorte
<telec> pq o servdor é novo e tá usando ubuntu 10.04
<telec> kernel 2.6
<Rudolf> aff mria
<Rudolf> já peguei uma buxa dessas
<telec> servidor novo tem 3 meses
<Rudolf> tirei e coloquei gentoo
<telec> falando nisso
<telec> preciso olhar o log pra ve se já n tá owado meu servidor
<Rudolf> cridu
<jmauro> olá vltei
<telec> e ai, q que tu conseguiu la jmauro
<jmauro> voltei
<jmauro> sim o telnet funcionou ok
<jmauro> quanto ao iptables:
<jmauro> jmauro@jmauroNote:~$ iptables -nvL
<jmauro> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'ip_tables': Operation not permitted
<jmauro> iptables v1.4.21: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<jmauro> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<jmauro> jmauro@jmauroNote:~$
<telec> Rudolf, só pra tu saber o tamanho do problema ... meu auth.log tá com 25mb
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<jmauro> aqui no note deu exatamete a mesmo erro que no computadr
<Rudolf> ~$
<Rudolf> tinha que ser como root
<Rudolf> jmauro: mas se o telnet funcionou
<Rudolf> jmauro: seu browser não tá com proxy não?
<jmauro> naõ sei
<Rudolf> jmauro: tentou abrir com vários navegadores?
<Rudolf> jmauro: testou cliente do irc?
<Rudolf> jmauro: fez um apt-get update?
<jmauro> eu instalei o ubunto e imediatamente comecei a usar assim como fiz aqui
<Rudolf> jmauro: usar não se limita a browser né? roda um apt-get update
<jmauro> não é para atualizar este comando?
<Rudolf> jmauro: ao fazer apt-get update vc atualizar a sua lista de pacotes não os pacotes instalados
<Rudolf> jacksoow: é "inofensivo"
<jmauro> será que vai funcionar ?
<Rudolf> jmauro: não sei
<Rudolf> jmauro: se o telnet www.uol.com.br 80 deu conectado, é bem provável que sim
<jmauro> eu estava na realidade querendo conectar na internet para fazer as atualizações..
<jmauro> mas cho que não vai funcionar porque logo que eu liguei depois de instalat a de configurar a internet ele pediu para atualizar a linguagem. eu dei ok.ele tentou e disse que não tinha conexão
<Rudolf> jmauro: conexão tem
<Rudolf> jmauro: vc pinga
<Rudolf> jmauro: tem telnet
<Rudolf> jmauro: resta tentar um apt-get
<Pitbull_R> Boa noite.
<jmauro> eu na realidade não lembro qual foi a mensagem mas dizia que não conseguia se conectar com um "fornecedor" de atualização da linguagem..ou coisa asim
<Pitbull_R> Há aqui alguém com paciência para explicar umas coisas a um novato em Linux?
<AndChat|556404> Diga la
<jmauro> bem amigo..vou lá e vou tentar de novo..
<astroo-> Pitbull_R   bem-vindo
<Pitbull_R> Comprei Um MicroServer HP Proliant. A ideia é fazer dele um servidor dedicado que partilhe os meus ficheiros e principalmente a minha média.
<jmauro> abraços amigo Rudolf
<Pitbull_R> Em princípio estava para usar Windows e Plex. Couchpotato e SickBeard também.
<Pitbull_R> astroo-: thanks!
<Rudolf> jmauro: ate
<Pitbull_R> Mas agora estou a ponderar o Linux. A questão é a redundância.
<Pitbull_R> Ou seja, o servidor traz um disco de 250 giga que vou usar para o ubuntu. Tenho um de 1,5TB com a minha média na minha atual máquina windows. Vou meter 2x 2TB no server.
<Pitbull_R> Seja, total 4 discos.
<Pitbull_R> Queria juntar os 3 maiores e fazer deles 1 só, mas com alguma segurança caso algum falhe.
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: raid
<Pitbull_R> Ya
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: 3>>>1 com segurança?
<Pitbull_R> Mas segundo ouvi, para redundância os discos têm de ter o mesmo tamanho.
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: não combina
<Pitbull_R> Rudolf: a ideia minha era de particionar os 2x 2TB em 500GB + 1,5TB. Os 500GB de cada disco, fazia uma partição e punha essas duas partições a fazr software raid1 (mirroring).
<Pitbull_R> Depois com as duas partições 1500GB e o disco 1500GB fazer um span para ter 4,5TB.
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: vc tem que fazer primeiro o raid depois o particionamento
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: ah tá
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: softraid
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: cara, é zica
<Pitbull_R> Tás a ver?! Ainda nem comecei já não sei o que estou a fazer :P
<Pitbull_R> Ya
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: o que recomendo
<Pitbull_R> Acho que o server faz hardware raid, mas para o que quero penso que tem de ser soft.
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: é, o que vc quer vc usaria soft mesmo
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: mas eu não gosto não
<Pitbull_R> não tem de ser profissional. Bastaria ser funcional.
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: não recomendo, ainda mais com sua idéia de segurança
<Pitbull_R> Opcionalmente posso por tudo em span e depois sincronizar a pasta das fotos com o meu portátil
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: é, vc não vai dizer isso quando seu I/O começar a travar devido ao "espalhamento" de dados
<Pitbull_R> Assim tinha sempre uma redundância.
<Pitbull_R> hum...
<Pitbull_R> ok.
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: vc fala redundância para ter cópia?
<Pitbull_R> sim
<Pitbull_R> para mim importante são as fotos
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: se eu fosse vc e tivesse $$
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: faria
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: compraria um terceiro disco de 2T
<Pitbull_R> Musica, tenho no itunes, filmes, posso sempre ripar meus DVD e BR novamente.
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: e faria um raid 4
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: 1 disco de segurança e 2 de dados
<Pitbull_R> quem me dera... mas o orçamento tá curto :S
<Pitbull_R> Tenho $ para 2 discos de 2TB ou 1 de 4tb
<Pitbull_R> Mas não chega para 3 de 2TB
<telec> putz
<Pitbull_R> Eventualmente 3 de 1
<telec> não me fala em Dados ... tenho q proteger com a minha vida 400GB de dados, só nao sei aonde vou coloca-los
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: então
<Pitbull_R> telec: pois...o mundo digital também trouxe problemas :)
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: se pretende usar raid seguro
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: faça um simples mirror dos dois de 2T
<telec> Pitbull_R, putz cara, que lembrança ruim, preciso formatar o servidor mas tem 400GB de coisa lá
<Pitbull_R> Rudolf: mas fico com menos 2 tb e nós informáticos não gostamos de ter menos nada nos nossos pc ;)
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: coloca o sistema no HD menor, usa o 1.5 para acesso mais comum, e os de 2T para acesso esporádico
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: é, 2T vc perde
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: é aquele negócio, segurança ou não?
<Pitbull_R> Pois
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: o que não faria? o que vc falou
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: espalhar partições pelo disco
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: difícil manter
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: e se der pau
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: TU TÁ NA M E R D A
<Pitbull_R> Estou a começar a pensar que se calhar é melhor eu colocar a pasta das fotos a sincronizar com o portátil. Assim as fotos e vídeos caseiros ficam a salvo e posso juntar o restante espaço numa só unidade.
<Pitbull_R> Bom... acho que vou usar o disco de 250 para dados, criar um span para os 2x 2tb, copiar os dados do meu disco NTFS para esse span, e depois juntar o de 1,5 para o span.
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<Pitbull_R> A cópia, faço por sync
<Pitbull_R> Assim evito as tais partições como estás a recomendar.
<hggdh> Rudolf: preciso dizer?
<Pitbull_R> hggdh: O objetivo não é evitar as partições?
<Pitbull_R> Se calhar não percebi bem :(
<Pitbull_R> Sorry.
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: ele tá bravo por causa do A D R E M
<Rudolf> Pitbull_R: desencana
<Pitbull_R> ah, ok.
<hggdh> pena. Eu estava a pensar que não era mais necessário isto.
<hggdh> Pitbull_R: realmente não era contigo
<Pitbull_R> ok
<DoCC> boa noite galera...alguém aqui tem problemas com temperatura e consumo de bateria
<astroo-> ola
<AndChat|556404> Sim
<astroo-> diz que sistema e o teu pc
<D3llTr33> Boa noite gslers
<astroo-> ola
<DanielSa> DoCC: Já tive, um amigo aspirou meu note e melhorou muito.
<DoCC> DanielSa, mais o meu problema é apenas com o linux...com o ruindows isso não aocntece....acho que é a placa de video...tem consumido minha bateria muito rapido
<DanielSa> DoCC: é off board? Se for, já tentou tirar para ver? Uma vez peguei um modem 56k (antigo) que não deixava o PC ligar.
<DoCC> DanielSa, é um dell vostro 3500
<DoCC> notebook mesmo
<DanielSa> DoCC: revirou a Bios p/ver se tem?
<DoCC> tem...uma de 512
<DanielSa> se tem como desabilitar
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Carom> Bom dia !
<Rudolf> dia
<Carom> Pessoal, conhecem o Navegador TOR ??? Disseram que eh o mais anônimo que existe...  Queria muito testá-lo, entretanto, ele está no site em formato ".tar.xz"   POR FAVOR, Alguém teria aquele método mais simples pra instalar esses tipos de arquivos ?  Obrigado!
<Carom> Uma vez me passaram uns comandos que instalava essa extensão direto do site... Já outros convertem "facilmente" para .deb
<Rudolf> parece que virou moda usar TOR
<Rudolf> jesus
<bogo> bom dia
<bogo> alguém poderia me indicar um bom cliente sip para ubuntu?
<bogo> para telefonia voip
<renebarbosa> Twinkle
<renebarbosa> http://www.twinklephone.com/
<Carom> eh ruim usar o TOR ?  (voltei)
<D3llTr33> Boa tarde
<bogo> o twinkle eu já testei tbm... muito completo pros meus usuários....
<bogo> vou olhar o tor
<bogo> obrigado a todos
<DoCC> alguém sabe lidar com o aquecimento das placas nvidia no linux...utilizo ubuntu 14.04 64bits num notebook dell vostro...usando o 340
<DoCC> sem fazer nada a temperatura chega 60 / 70c
<PHStark> boa tarde
<PHStark> instalei o ubunto e agora gostaria de redividir o hd... vcs sabem como fazer?
<PHStark> acabei na hora da instalaçao nao fazendo isso...
<poatme> olá
<poatme> alguem poderia me ajudar numa dúvida
<poatme> eu instalei somente o ubuntu no pc, em um unico hd, e instalou tudo ok, contudo ele não dá boot
<poatme> sempre que ligo a maquina ela diz que não há boot
<poatme> devo criar a pasta boot na raiz da unidade?
<poatme> nenhuma dica?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<telec> alguem ai recomenda alguma distribuição de 'Roteador' ?
<alvaro> d link
<KurtKraut> telec, pfsense, mas é distro baseada em FreeBSD
<telec> KurtKraut, vc conhece zeroshell ?
<telec> vc acha que o pfsense seria melhor q o zeroshell ?
<alvaro> pensei que fosse o aparelho, desculpe
<omelete> pfsense msm
<omelete> ou brazilfw
<telec> hummmm
<telec> pessoal
<telec> se eu fizer
<telec> ifconfig eth0 ip up
<telec> esse ip vai ficar fixo dps de reiniciar ?
<omelete> ñ
<telec> como posso deixar ele fixo ?
<omelete> coloca nesses scripts de inicialização
<telec> coloco oq ?
<telec> o comando mesmo ?
<omelete> pode ser
<telec> que script eu coloco ?
<omelete> olha como faz isso na sua distribuição
<telec> é ubuntu
<telec> 10.04
<telec> ah
<telec> achei aqui
<telec> é no /etc/network/interface
<omelete> ai msm
<jmauro> Boa noite gente!!
<rssolivei> salve
<jmauro> entrei aqui ontem..mas ainda não consegu resolver meu problema
<jmauro> instalei o ubunto no meu computador , consegui fazer a conexão ppoe com o meu provedor..mas só consigo navegar no site do provedor..em nenhum mais..
<jmauro> consigo pingar normalmente para qualquer site pelo nome ou seja DNS ok
<rssolivei> configurou o dns?
<jmauro> já liguei pro provedor e eles tb não sabem o que pode ser
<jmauro> DNS e IP é tudo configurado pelo provedor na hora da conexão
<astroo-> jmauro  ola
<jmauro> la astroo
<rssolivei> qual dns está usando?
<jmauro> agora estou na seguinte situação: meu computador está com windows e com a conexão funcionando. meu computador tem uma placa wireless que eu configuro para distribuir o sinal e estou usando o ubuntu no notebook conectado pela wireless
<Fulano> rssolivei, deve sero dns fornecido pelo provedor
<rssolivei> muda no resolv.conf. pôe o googel ou opendens
<Fulano> mas se ele consegue navegar pelo site do provedor não deve ser dns
<jmauro> mas se fosse o dns eu não conseguiria ingar pelo nome ele não resolveria o nome mas está resovendo
<Fulano> jmauro, deve ser algum bloqueio no windows
<Fulano> já experimentou fazer o roteador distribuir o sinal, e não o windows?
<jmauro> Fulano vc não entendeu..
<Fulano> pelo que entendi o windows está servindo o sinal para todo mundo, não é?
<jmauro> eu agra estou com windws no computador.e estou usando o ubuntu no notebook..aqui no ntb está tudo funcionando ok.
<jmauro> a conexão do notebook é wifi
<jmauro> o dns que o prvedor me dá é 177.85.49.122 e 177.85.54.122
<rssolivei> a ta. lascou-se
<jmauro> o que estou querendo é usar o ubunto no micro..
<Fulano> o ubuntu está configrado para os dns que vc mencionou acima?
<jmauro> sim este é o dns padrão que o provedor distribui
<jmauro> acabei de conferir lá no meu windows que está conectado ao provedor agora
<Fulano> dó pra ter certeza, jmauro, por favor abra o terminal no ubuntu e digite cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Fulano> * só
<jmauro> Fulano para eu estar usando ubunto aqui no ntb tenho que estar com o win no computador
<jmauro> este comando pode ser digitado aqui ? acho que não né?
<Fulano> pode sim
<jmauro> mas vai dar o mesmo resultado que vc quer saber?
<Fulano> -jmauro- VERSION xchat 0.3.0 Linux 3.13.0-32-generic [i686]
<Fulano> sim, eu quero ver se o ubuntu pegou o dns corretamente
<jmauro> jmauro@jmauroNote:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<jmauro> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<jmauro> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<jmauro> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<jmauro> search localhost
<Fulano> valeu jmauro
<jmauro> lembre-se de que este ntb está conectado via wifi no computador
<Fulano> jmauro, por favor, ainda no terminal do ubuntu digite "dig globo.com", sem aspas
<jmauro> veio m monte de coisas aqui
<Fulano> certo
<Fulano> veja se apareceu o ip do globo.com
<Fulano> 	186.192.90.5
<jmauro> sim apareceu sim
<Fulano> então podemos descartar problema de dns
<jmauro> 186.192.90.5
<jmauro> fulano...vc tá sabendo que stou digitando estes comando aqui no ntb que está tudo funcionando ok né
<Fulano> o ntb é o ubuntu, correto?
<jmauro> sim mas no ntb o ubunto está ok..internet ok..sem problemas..
<Fulano> ahhh
<jmauro> é só no computadro que está ruim
<jmauro> mas pra eu usar a internet aqui no note, tenho que me conectar pelo window no micro
<Fulano> entendi, entendi...
<Fulano> então o windows está discando para a internet, vc deve usar velox ou gvt
<jmauro> não...eu moro em Teresópolis - RJ aqui uso a Sumiciyt
<jmauro> Sumicity
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-10
<Fulano> conheço Terê
<Fulano> então vc tem o roteador da Sumicity funcionando em bridge
<Fulano> esse roteador está ligado no windows, que faz a discagem
<Fulano> veja se estou correto
<jmauro> não..eu tenho um cabo da sumicity que entra direto na minha porta lan e eu configuro a conexão ppoe no micro.
<jmauro> ao tenho uma placa wireless neste mesmo micro que distribuo  sinal
<rssolivei> acho que vai ter que configurar o iptables
<Fulano> ahhh a sumicity é a cabo
<jmauro> isso
<jmauro> como eu não tenho um roteador wifi..faço desta forma que te falei
<Fulano> rssolivei, será?
<Fulano> o windows como roteador é sofrível
<rssolivei> tem que compartilhar a conexão para o roteador, não é isso?
<jmauro> eu não tenho esta expriencia porque aqui entra o cabo direto
<jmauro> não tenho roteador...
<jmauro> ahh sim..
<jmauro> tem um programinha da minha placa wifi que distribui o sinal
<Fulano> aqui eu tenho roteador wi fi gvt ligado no servidor FreeBSD que estou falando com vcs. Este roteador distribui o sinal pra todo mundo, smartphone, notebook etc
<rssolivei> vc está usando ad hoc?
<Fulano> rssolivei, o chato é que ele não tem roteador
<jmauro> entendo..estou pretendendo fazer isso tb..mas por enquanto ainda não deu
<jmauro> desculpe a ignorância...o que é ad.hoc?
<Fulano> o que ad hoc, o wi fi?
<Fulano> jmauro, é um tipo de conexão sem fio. Pode ser ad hoc ou access point
<rssolivei> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/internet/2792-o-que-sao-redes-ad-hoc-.htm
<Fulano> estou usando AP, creio eu rssolivei , se a pergunta foi pra mim
<jmauro> aí não sei dizer não..
<jmauro> eu tenho uma placa ralink e um programa da ralink que faz a distribuição do sinal por wifi..
<jmauro> mais que isso não sei dizer não
<rssolivei> ainda acredito que seja o compartilhamento
<rssolivei> vou caçar alguma coisa
<Fulano> sim, é alguma coisa no compartilhamento sem dúvida
<Fulano> jmauro, se ligar o cabo da Sumicity diretamente no notebook Ubuntu
<jmauro> posso tentar...
<jmauro> vou fazer agora..
<jmauro> se funcionar volto logo
<Fulano> jmauro, não esqueça de desligar tudo
<Fulano> se não o modem da Sumicity vai ficar apontando para o mac do windows e o ubuntu não irá pegar o ip
<Fulano> desligue o modem sumicity
<jmauro> fulano..está aí?
<Fulano> jmauro, e aí, pensei que tivesse desistido rs
<jmauro> cara..vc não sabe o que aconteceu..
<jmauro> coloquei o cabo aqui no note, configurei a conexão, mas a conexão não aparece na relação de conexões lá em cima
<jmauro> exclui e fiz outra 3 vezes e continua assim..
<Fulano> caramba
<jmauro> lá no micro fiz isso em 5 minutos..
<jmauro> se eu vou em editar conexões, ela tá lá..DSL..
<Fulano> vc quis dizer que o ubuntu não pegou o IP
<jmauro> mas lá em cima nas conexões não aparece
<jmauro> não é isso..
<jmauro> pelo que entendi nem tentou fazer a conexão..
<jmauro> não está aparecendo a conexão nova que eu criei lá em cima onde tem wifi, ethernet, etc..
<jmauro> deu um caida porque eu desabilitei o wifi aqui pra ver se apareci mas não aparece
<jmauro> e ela está nas minhas conexões
<Fulano> caramba
<Fulano> conexão a cabo é a mais simples de configurar
<jmauro> resetei aqui..mas continua não aparecendo
<Fulano> o ubuntu deveria fazer tudo automaticamente
<jmauro> então como eu disse fiz isso em menos de 5 minutos
<RodrigO23> fala galerinha
<omelete> noite
<RodrigO23> noite
<telec> godi naiti
<astroo-> ola
<RodrigO23> good evening guys
<telec> alguem ai sabe como ativar o 'VT-X' no virtualbox ?
<telec> no ubuntu
<RodrigO23> telec, qual seu processador
<telec> pera ai
<telec> Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4130 CPU @ 3.40GHz
<RodrigO23> Certo, agora seu sistema eh de quantos bits
<telec> hum
<telec> ai vc me pegou
<telec> como posso ver
<hggdh> cat /proc/version_signature
<hggdh> telec: como acima
<telec> Ubuntu 2.6.32-62.125-generic 2.6.32.62+drm33.26
<hggdh> heh. Erro meu. Este é só o kernel....
<hggdh> telec: uname -a
<RodrigO23> a vistualização só funciona
<RodrigO23> virtualização**
<telec> Linux hps 2.6.32-62-generic #125-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 9 16:04:35 UTC 2014 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hggdh> telec: 10.04?
<RodrigO23> em processadores que suportam o vt-x  e o sistema operacional tem que ser de 64bits
<telec> hggdh, infelizmente
<telec> RodrigO23, o meu suporta vt-x ... não suporta ?
<telec> vc pode conferir ? talvez eu vi errado sei la
<RodrigO23> peraa i
<hggdh> telec: /proc/cpuinfo mostra todas as opções vigentes da CPU(s). Existe um programa -- kvm-ok -- que também te diz se virt está activada ou não
<telec> hggdh, eu dei esse comando
<telec> oq devo procurar ?
<hggdh> telec: rodaste o kvm-ok?
<telec> pera
<telec> INFO: Your CPU supports KVM extensions
<telec> INFO: /dev/kvm does not exist
<telec> HINT: sudo modprobe kvm_intel
<telec> KVM acceleration can NOT be used
<RodrigO23> telec, o i3 suporta vt-x sim
<RodrigO23> mas agora fica a cargo do seu sistema operacional
<telec> é, por algum motivo não tá ativo
<RodrigO23> ele tem que ser x64
<hggdh> telec: então tens que ver no BIOS
<telec> hggdh, mas ali tá falando que suporta ...
<telec> tá falando pra dar aquele comando ali sudo modprobe kvm_intel
<hggdh> telec: então 'sudo modprobe kvm_intel'
<RodrigO23> sim mas seu sistema operacional tem que ser de 64bits
<telec> RodrigO23, o meu é ...
<hggdh> RodrigO23: é 64 bits
<telec> Linux hps 2.6.32-62-generic #125-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 9 16:04:35 UTC 2014 x86_64 GNU/Linu
<hggdh> veja o x86_64 ao final da linha
<telec> FATAL: Error inserting kvm_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.32-62-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kvm/kvm-intel.ko): Operation not supported
<hggdh> heh. Recordo-me, vagamente, de algo assim. Infelizmente, não lembro os detalhes
<telec> vo ter que checar a BIOS
<telec> quem sabe ...
<hggdh> telec: verifique a BIOS
<telec> bom
<telec> hehe
<telec> só segunda agora
<telec> pq essa maquina tá bem longe de mim no momento
<telec> é um servidor :<
<telec> Em todo caso eu nao colocaria o ubuntu 10.04 em uma maquina que não tem 3 meses
<hggdh> google diz que é BIOS
<D3llTr33> Boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<unixpablo> Olá pessoal!
<astroo-> ola
<unixpablo> ahsuhaush "Olá*"
<unixpablo> É o seguinte.
<unixpablo> Tenho add no favorito do Firefox a ajuda do ubuntu sobre os seguintes aplicativos.
<unixpablo> Network Manager;
<unixpablo> Apparmor;
<unixpablo> Clamav;
<unixpablo> Mas estão todos em inglês. Vocês teriam a versão portuguesa?
<unixpablo> Ou algo em português pra aconselhar.
<unixpablo> ?
<unixpablo> O clamav eu já vi aqui que está pronto.
<unixpablo> Mas o Apparmor e o NetworkManager ainda não foi traduzido.
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> nao os conheço
<unixpablo> Blz!
<astroo-> nao se existe 1 canal sobre o firefox em portugues
<unixpablo> O sítio oficial do firefox é traduzido para o português.
<astroo-> ok
<unixpablo> E aproveito para mostrar a ferramenta para desenvolvimento de app html5 e webapp do firefox.
<unixpablo> Totalmente em português. https://webmaker.org/about
<astroo-> unixpablo  ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<telec> Alguem ai tem Velox ?
<telec> Queria saber se é boa
<sistematico> telec, GVT é bem melhor.
<sistematico> telec, Mas a Velox é boa sim.
<ivanbajr> Boa tarde
<telec> good tarde
<ivanbajr> tem como fazer uma instalação do ubuntu via internet?
<ivanbajr> Estou com um pc aberto com um live cd do big linux
<ivanbajr> não tenho um dvd para colocar uma iso do ubuntu
<ivanbajr> nem um pendrive
<ivanbajr> Gostaria de saber se tem com baixar um arquivo do ubuntu para fazer uma instalação.
<ivanbajr> Encontrei o ubuntu minimal, mas ele tem de ser colocado em um cd.
<rssolivei> unetbootin faz boot em iso na partição
<ivanbajr> Bem. Encontrei este material informando como fazer um instalação do ubuntu partindo uma iso direto do hd
<ivanbajr> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=66202.0
<Edilson> boa noite sou novo com o linux estou formatando meu netbook e quero rodar win7 e ubuntu alguem pode me ajudar
<astroo-> ola e bem-vindo
<astroo-> primeiro faz 1 teste ao pc
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar para ver se tudo corre bem
<Edilson> livecd onde baixo?
<Edilson> gravo em dvd mesmo o dou o boot com ele?
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-03
<FLI_> alguém online?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<aln182> ola
<astroo-> ola
<aln182> poderia me tiar uam duvida?
<astroo-> poe sempre as duvidas
<aln182> instalei a versao 14.10 do ubuntu, porem ao iniciar trava na slash screen
<aln182> o que pode ser?
<astroo-> diz que oc tens
<astroo-> o irc em portugues continua a morrer rapidamente este ano
<astroo-> deve haver 1/10 das conversas em relaçao ha 1 ano atras
<astroo-> no fim do ano podem "desligar" se nao houver mudança
<astroo-> a estupidez humana nao tem limite
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> bom dia pessoal
<oliverio> bom dia!
<NmeHard> Bom dia!
<shallwe> nada como começar uma segunda com a cidade paralisada kkk, então estou prontos para as perguntas
<shallwe> alguém usando o ubuntu 15.04? eu coloquei pra mostrar os arquivos ocultos, CRTL + H, agora que eu sempre escondo eles, fecho o nautilus e abro de novo, eles aparecem, será que é bug?
<shallwe> sempre que desabilito ele volta a mostrar os arquivos ocultos o.O
<NmeHard> Ainda não usei o Ubuntu 15.04. Tentei o 15.04 beta2 e não deu boot no Intel I7 2620M pelo pen drive e DVD.
<shallwe> NmeHard, ué travou na tela do boot isso?
<NmeHard> Deu um erro, não lembro qual.
<elisboa> dia
<shallwe> estranho, deve ser alguma incompatibilidade então
<shallwe> elisboa, bom dia
<NmeHard> Também acho.
<elisboa> KurtKraut: posso pvt?
<elisboa> (não é dúvida de Ubuntu não)
<NmeHard> bom dia.
<shallwe> :( não é com a gente NmeHard
<NmeHard> ok
<shallwe> NmeHard, mas muito estranho ubuntu não dar boot, muito difícil ter uma máquina que não dá boot, ainda mais máquinas da intel
<NmeHard> É, regravei a mídia e não adiantou nada.
<shallwe> E está usando alguma outra versão?
<NmeHard> Vou tentar a última, digamos assim, vs oficial.
<NmeHard> Uso o 14.04 LTS
<NmeHard> Adoro as vs LTS. Funcionais, não?
<shallwe> NmeHard, sim as LTS são mais duradouras, sendo mais estáveis, não que a 15.04 não seja, mas o suporte dela é maior
<NmeHard> É isso! Tudo mais que instalo em dual boot é para conhecer / testar.
<NmeHard> Valeu amigão. muito obrigado. Estou indo e até mais.
<shallwe> NmeHard, :) traqnuilo abraço
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<elisboa> tarde, mirqui
<elisboa> cara
<elisboa> ops, canal errado
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<elisboa> mirqui: tudo bem, e você?
<mirqui> ahaha vc é do soulseek , não ?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> opa , ou vc é de portugal ?
<elisboa> legal :)
<elisboa> mirqui: nada, sou de São Paulo mesmo. Mas atualmente morando em Campinas. É que Lisboa é meu sobrenome.
<mirqui> tinha uma pessoa no soulseek que usava este nick
<mirqui> por isso pensei :)
<elisboa> mirqui: bem, também sou elisboa no soulseek
<elisboa> só que faz um tempo que não uso lá
<MarconM> boa tarde galera
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> elisboa: mirqui qual o papo de hj ?
<elisboa> MarconM: por enquanto, papo furado :P
<elisboa> mas puxa um assunto aí
<MarconM> kkkk
<mirqui> chegamos agora :)
<MarconM> cara ... xatiado aqui ... mouse foda que chegou
<MarconM> e naão tem driver para linux
<MarconM> =(
<MarconM> so para windows
<elisboa> MarconM: qual?
<MarconM> tenho dois
<mirqui> é usb ?
<MarconM> Multilaser M0218 e outro Razer Ouroboros 2015
<elisboa> AH, massa
<MarconM> Razer chegou hj do EUA
<MarconM> amigo me trouxe
<MarconM> 60% mais barato
<elisboa> Tem um blog sobre games que eu participo que escreveu uma matéria sobre o teclado da Razer, aquele bem caro lá, BlackWidow sei lá do quê
<MarconM> isso
<elisboa> MarconM: aí compensa, hein?
<MarconM> essa marca mesmo
<MarconM> elisboa: demais
<MarconM> pelo valor sim
<elisboa> mas infelizmente eu acho caro
<MarconM> e razer é outa vida neh
<MarconM> no brasil o ouroboros ta 1000,00 com frete
<MarconM> la eu paguei 450,00
<elisboa> eita poxa
<MarconM> Jogar um cs go =D
<MarconM> agora até eu configurar ele em tudo que eu quero
<MarconM> é tenso
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> mas mudandod de assunto
<MarconM> cara ... alguem sabe se tem algum driver adiconal no ubuntu
<MarconM> de video
<MarconM> estou com uma maquinas aqui na escola
<MarconM> e fica dando bug alguns jogos
<MarconM> no ubuntu =)
<mirqui> ǘai na central de programa
<MarconM> ja tentei todos possiveis
<MarconM> até configurar o org
<MarconM> xorg
<MarconM> mas ficou na mesma
<mirqui> para que vc quer os drivers?]
<MarconM> para ver se algum resolve o bug que esta dando
<MarconM> mas isso vou ver .. qualquer coisa eu instalo o debian
<MarconM> mas debian é muito enjoado =(
<MarconM> kkkkk e old xD
 * MarconM se esconde
<elisboa> o Stable é mesmo
<mirqui> sim , mas drivers de que ?
<MarconM> mas ... apensar para causar a 3 guerra mundial
<MarconM> e o windows 10 ... testaram ?
<MarconM> apenas*
<elisboa> Falando em Debian...
<elisboa> Descobri agora que criaram um #debian-br e só entra convidado
<MarconM> tava sabendo n
<MarconM> xo ve
<MarconM> eu entrei =D
<elisboa> Ainda existe o "original", que é o ##debian-br
<MarconM> entrei tmbm =D
 * MarconM é conhecido por ser penetra em festas
<mirqui> elisboa vc é programadora ?
<MarconM> elisboa: Homem ou mulher ?
<mirqui> ou programador ahaha
<MarconM> '-'
<elisboa> "não existe mulher na Internet"
<elisboa> hehehe
<MarconM> elisboa: auehauhuea
<walner> preciso de ajuda para instalar ubuntu
<walner> sou principiante
<Elfon> Pessoal, executei um programa no wine e o kde ficou com resolução 640 x 800...como fa pra mudar?
<ANTONIO_> OLÁ
<Aderlian> ola gostaria de saber qual as configuracoes minimas para rodar o ubuntu 15.04
<ANTONIO_> ESTOU DE SACO CHEIO DO WINDOWS E BAIXEI E GRAVEI IMA IMAGEM E NÃO OCORREU O BOOT
<Elfon> ANTONIO_: desliga o caps
<ANTONIO_> BASTA GRAVAR A IMAGEM?
<ANTONIO_> ok
<ANTONIO_> por favor, me dê o caminho do download de uma imagem que basta grava-la no dvd
<Elfon> ANTONIO_: após baixar a imagem vc precisa "queimar" em um cd para ficar bootável...não simplesmente copiá-la...a maioria dos utilitários para gravação de cd/dvd possuem uma opção do tipo: "queimar imagem no disco"
<Elfon> é possível tb fazer isso com pen drive, mas precisa de programas específicos como o unetbootin, mas é fácil tb
<ANTONIO_> entendi....o que faço?
<ANTONIO_> sim, eu sei, mas no momento nao tenhjo pendrive e apenas mais um disco dvd
<ANTONIO_> me ensine como queimar o cd botavel
<Aderlian> qual o sistema operacional que vc ta usando ?
<ANTONIO_> windows 7 e quero me livrar dele, apesar que paguei por ele
<Aderlian> procura o programa NERO
<Aderlian> que vc consegue gravar imagem com ele
<ANTONIO_> há 7 anos usei ubuntu e quero voltar a usar
<ANTONIO_> onde baixo a imagem correta pra gravar?
<Aderlian> pelomenos eu ussava esse programa a 4 anos atras para graver as imagen
<Aderlian> qual distribuicao linux vc pretente usar ?
<Aderlian> se for o ubuntu posso te ajudar
<ANTONIO_> me dê uma imagem ISO última versao
<ANTONIO_> ok, ubuntu
<Aderlian> http://ubuntu-br.org/
<Aderlian> pode baixar direto dai
<Aderlian> ela vem zipada so descompactar e gravar o DVD
<ANTONIO_> eu dezipei e gravei o dvd e nao butou
<Aderlian> alguem sabe qual as configuraçoes minimas para rodar o ubuntu 15.04
<Aderlian> primeira pergunta vc so inseriu o CD e deichou o pc iniciar normalmente
<Aderlian> ?
<Aderlian> se vc tiver o cd gravado ainda inicia o pc como windows e vai no meu computador e clica no Cd
<ANTONIO_> nao, optei no setup por boot com cd
<Aderlian> dai vc executa o ubuntu q aprincipio ele vai reniciar e bootar
<ANTONIO_> vou tentar
<Aderlian> ok
<ANTONIO_> ou seja, eu vou clicar no executavel  wubi no windows?
<Aderlian> deicha eu checar so um minuto
<ANTONIO_> [é tao dificil gravar um cd e bootar e instalar o ubuntu?
<Aderlian> nao
<Aderlian> é esse wubi.exe
<Aderlian> pode executar
<Aderlian> teoricamente ele vai reniciar o teu pc e bootar
<Aderlian> mais tem um pequena probabilidade da maquina iniciar sem executar o boot
<Aderlian> dai temque mecher nas configuracoes da bios
<ANTONIO_> veja, eu baixei o arquivo ubuntu15.04-desktop-i386 - DEZIPEI e gravei um DVD - foi isso que fiz - em seguida eu ajustei o setup para boot pelo CD...
<Aderlian> ou presta a atenção logo quando o pc inicializa na tela q se preciona o DEL para entar na bios se em baixo nao aparece outras teclas como ex F12
<Aderlian> e dai vc escolhe o disco que vai utilizar para bootar
<ANTONIO_> sim, mas eu executei ele no HD, apos dezipar, ele instalou o ubuntu junto com windows e n~]ao funciona
<Aderlian> assin Antonio  geralmente o ubuntu inicializa sosinho as veses temque se precionar alguma tecla como F12 depende da placa mae q vc utiliza
<ANTONIO_> aderlian, última pergunta pratica e objetiva: esta imagem que eu baixar neste endereço que voce me deu, basta eu dezipar e gravar um CD e aí este CD já é bootavel???
<Aderlian> sim, pq inclusive é isso que eu fiz essa semana
<Aderlian> para formatar a minha maquina
<Aderlian> por isso deve ter algo na tua BIOS q nao esta butando
<ANTONIO_> ok, obrigado
<ANTONIO_> ok, quero me livrar do windows, definitivamente, em minha vida!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<owlcarrier> Boa Noite
<owlcarrier> Alguém ai já usou um tablet como segundo monitor?
<astroo-> ola
<owlcarrier> vixe, pelo jeito estou sozinho
<astroo-> quase
<astroo-> ve o privado
<broman> alguem ai pode me ajudar com o grub? instalei o server e ele falhou na hora de instalar o grub.. to com um live rodando aqui pra reinstalar o grub.. como proceder
<broman> ?
<owlcarrier> Alou?
<owlcarrier> Galera alguém ai já usou o Tablet como segundo monitor?
<astroo-> poe novamente
<Guest30867> Olá, o Ubuntu já possui o driver para fazer dual boot com Windows 8?
<G0> Eu acredito que sim
<G0> É possível fazer dual boot com qualquer OS. ,não necessariamente Windows
<astroo-> Guest30867  ola
<G0> E se você não conseguir, pode fazer o inverso, certo ?
<Guest30867> Tive muitos problemas em fazer dual boot por causa da "hibernação" do win 8. Vi que estavam trabalhando nesse driver ntfs. Vou tentar com a versão mais nova!
<Guest30867> O inverso e pior de fazer. O Windows não consegue ser instalado com o Ubuntu já na maquina
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<romualdo> Boa noite, estou utilizando 20gb ram, na BIOS reconhece os 20gb mas no ubuntu reconhece apenas 11,2gb, alguem sabe o que pode ser ?
<astroo-> romualdo  ola
<romualdo> astroo-: ola
<G0> E melhor buscar ajuda no chat #ubuntu :/
<G0> (em ingles_
<romualdo> ja estou fazendo isso
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<broman> alguem ai me da uma forca? atualizei o server e agora nao consigo conectar pelo ssh...
<AsFelix> broman: e a porta está aberta?
<broman> AsFelix, descobri oq era... o dhcp deu a outro dispositivo o ip :/
<broman> foda ne?
<oliverio> hahaha
<oliverio> coloca ip fixo
<broman> ta fixo
<broman> o problema foi esse
<oliverio> alguém sabe alguma técnica pra o telefone sem fio que trabalha numa frequência 2.4ghz não derrubar o sinal wireless do roteador?
<elisboa> oliverio: trocar o canal de transmissão do roteador
<oliverio> elisboa, já mudei pra carai, mas todos caiem =\
<oliverio> aqui na sala são 3 telefones sem fio, ambos próximos ao roteador
<elisboa> oliverio: mas já testou todos?
<oliverio> quase todos
<oliverio> todos que testei caia da mesma forma
<oliverio> é que não testei um por um, na sequência, fui colocando aleatorio
<elisboa> Ah, então tá explicado.
<faelz> oliverio: olhe o manual do telefone e tente trocar o canal do telefone
<Tathi> bom dia! preciso de um help. Estou tentando instalar o ubuntu dual boot com o win 7 no meu notebook aspire E1-572. Segury boot já foi desativado. No entanto o ubuntu nao reconhece a existencia de um SO no meu HD, È como se ele estivesse vazio.
<Tathi> O que posso fazer para conseguir instalar?
<faelz> digite update-grub no terminal
<faelz> como sudo
<Tathi> ok vou tentar
<Tathi> deu erro
<faelz> qual erro?
<Tathi> failed to get canonical path of '/cow'. lembrando que o win7 já está no hd, quero instalar o ubuntu.
<Tathi> só na instalação q ele nao reconhece. quando o uso pelo dvd ele mostra as partições
<faelz> Tathi, vc criou uma partição com o nome de /cow ?
<Tathi> não
<Tathi> a partição que reservei para instalar foi :/F
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<faelz> Tathi: tente sudo update-grub2
<faelz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/254491/failed-to-get-canonical-path-of-cow
<faelz> veja a segunda e terceita resposta
<Tathi> ok
<faelz> Tathi: como assim vc resever :/F?
<faelz> reservou*
<Tathi> eu tinha duas partições no hd;  . fiz mais uma para instalar o ubuntu. particionei pelo gerenciador de disco
<faelz> E em qual partição vc instalou o grub?
<Tathi> no D
<Elfon> Pessoal ,alguem familiriarizado com o gscan2pdf?
<mirqui> tipo ocr ?
<Helton> Bom Dia
<mirqui> blza :)
<Elfon> mirqui: estou usando o scanner em tons de cinza em papel reciclado...fica legal, mas logo em seguida faz um tipo de filtro que apaga tudo nos espaços...fica cheio de recortes
<Helton> gostaria de saber se existe programas comerciais que roda em ubuntu
<Helton> em linux
<mirqui> xii cara tenta outro scan
<mirqui> o scan simples do ubuntu se vc está usando ele
<mirqui> tem , mas não faço idéia quais sejam helton
<mirqui> aqui no banrrisul todos os terminais rodam linux
<mirqui> e tem um monte de outras aplicações , as quais não sei
<Helton> sabe onde posso conseguir?
<mirqui> não sei te dizer , sou novo no linux
<mirqui> tenta o elfon ou o rudolf , eles são mais avançados
<Elfon> mirqui: 1 min
<faelz> Helton: vc quer um programa que transforme o pdf em text?
<faelz> Helton: já tentou o pdftk?
<faelz> Helton: como o pdf é um arquivo compilado vc não conseguirá um reconhecimento muito bom
<faelz> Existem programas comerciais no entanto que fazem isso muito bem
<faelz> O Adobe Pro DC faz isso com perfeição
<Helton> estou prescisando saber empresa que desenvolve programa para empresa em linx
<Helton> pois estou com tal dificuldade a mairia roda a base de dado
<Helton> em linux
<mirqui> tem o asfelix tbm , usuário avançado
<mirqui> o faelz
<faelz> Helton: existem muitas bibliotecas em java para isso
<faelz> acho que indenpende da plataforma, já que pdf é um documento universal
<Helton> obrigado
<faelz> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/how-to-extract-all-text-from-pdfs.html
<Elfon> mirqui: http://ibin.co/2AzSNt5c3nyg
<Elfon> este é o problema
<mirqui> não entendi , ?
<mirqui> qual problema ?
<Elfon> mirqui: viu a imagem?
<mirqui> ahaha imagem de que ?
<mirqui> vou ver
<mirqui> tem que baixar , o que é ?
<Elfon> é um arquivo jpeg
<Elfon> o link da imagem não funfa
<Elfon> não sei porque
<mirqui> qual navegador tú usa ?
<Elfon> firefoca
<mirqui> tbm uso , e está normal
<Elfon> mirqui: tô dizendo que a imagem não é digitalizada direito
<Elfon> tá cheia de "buracos brancos"
<mirqui> jesuiss , não sei te dizer
<mirqui> haa , pode estar corrompida
<mirqui> baixei uns arquivos .ico
<mirqui> e nos dois deu erro
<mirqui> seguinte
<mirqui> baixa ele e depois troca a extenção com o gimp
<mirqui> ai pode dar certo
<mirqui> ela é jpg , tenta ela como bmp pi ico
<mirqui> ou ico
<Elfon> mirqui: achei...era pra desmarcar a opção "limpar imagem"...afff
<mirqui> legal :)
<mirqui> deu para imprimir ?
<Elfon> não imprimi mas ficou lega,
<Elfon> legal*
<Elfon> O que não entendo é que os arquivos ficam bem maiores que no rwin, mesmo utilizando as mesmas opções de resolução na digitalização
<mirqui> ??
<mirqui> o arquivo é o arquivo
<mirqui> não interessa qual plataforma use
<Elfon> mesmo usando os mesmos parâmetros, o arquivo gerado é maior.
<ECorp> Olá pessoal
<mirqui> bom almoço a todos :)
<Xikitu> Boa Tarde Pessoal. Gostaria de saber se há possibilidade de executar o Uuntu de um pen-drive como live-CD, sem instalar no HD. Utilizo Windows e gostaria de sair desse sistema...
<faelz> Xikitu: sim
<faelz> só tem
<faelz> Existem vários softwares para fazer essa tarefa
<faelz> O Unetbootin é um bem conhecido
<ElliotA> Baixa o Yumi
<faelz> ElliotA: também é muito bom, principalmente para fazer multiboot
<Xikitu> Uma pergunta sobre drivers. Tenho impressora, scanner, placa wi-fi USB, mouse e teclado wireless, uso certificado digital e etc. Gostaria de saber se tenho que instalar tais drivers através de sites ou já se encontram no sistema esperando conectar os hardwares.
<elisboa> SONO
<faelz> talvez vc tenha problema com placa wi-fi e certificado digital, consulte o google com as referências do equipamento
<faelz> caso o fabricante não disponibilize o driver, pode ser que haja um driver open source
<Xikitu> Mas se eu estou executando SO direto do Pen, onde necessariamente será instalar os drivers? Dentro do Pen?
<Xikitu> o SO*
<faelz> Xikitu: vc quer instalar o SO de forma persistente? Se for isso é um pouco mais complicado, mas é possível fazer
<faelz> Xikitu: vc pode testar antes, faça o live usb com alguma distribuição e veja o resultado
<Xikitu> Irei fazer isso. São 15 anos de windows, as amarras ainda são fortes ^^ Irei testar. Muito obrigado faelz e ElliotA. Sucesso e Paz
<edenc> G0: aquele dia que você pediu referência sobre teoria da computação eu tive que fechar o laptop porque a minha amiga tinha chegado pra tomar chá
<G0> Relaxa
<edenc> G0: http://www.openisbn.com/isbn/0321455363/
<edenc> Recomendo esse, é a quarta edição. Tenho a terceira.
<G0> Obrigadão :D
<ElliotA> tomar chá ( ͡° ᴥ ͡°)
<ElliotA> kkkk, brincadeira amigo
<G0> A propósito, qual é a utilidade de saber cálculo em computação ?
<G0> Não é mais útil saber Algebra Linear ?
<edenc> G0: os dois são úteis
<G0> Eu acredito que Alin é mais
<G0> Calculo é mais usado em otimização, se não me engano
<edenc> AL é mais usado em computação gráfica
<G0> Eu sei, mas nao e mais util na computaçao em geral do que calculo ?
<edenc> G0: como você calcula o volume de um sólido de revolução sem Cálculo III?
<G0> E por que eu calcularia ?
<edenc> Porque inúmeras aplicações industriais requerem?
<G0> Onde vou usar equações diferenciais parciais em computação ?
<edenc> Geoprocessamento
<G0> Hmm
<G0> Interessante
<edenc> Inteligência artificial, etc.
<edenc> Biologia computacional
<edenc> A questão não é *usar*, é *ter conhecimento*
<edenc> Um curso de ciência da computação é uma introdução acadêmica à computação. Sem ter esses fundamentos você nunca vai conseguir elaborar hipóteses acadêmicas. Você pode não ter implementado nenhuma aplicação industrial usando cálculo, mas se você precisar elaborar uma hipótese pruma linha de pesquisa em computação, saber Cálculo vai ser imprescindível pra você visualizar as possibilidades hipotéticas
<edenc> Se não é isso que você quer, o curso certo é Sistemas de Informação (cuja grade é facilmente realizável fora de uma universidade)
<edenc> Aliás, se dependesse de mim, não haveriam cursos de SI a nível acadêmico, só técnico
<elisboa> boa
<elisboa> teste de negrito
<G0> É, eu concordo
<edenc> Eu me lembro até hoje o pessoal reclamando de aprender Mapas de Karnaugh, que não servia pra nada. Até que começou o estágio em eletrônica e os cabra tavam lá otimizando os circuitos algebricamente. :P
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<G0> Boa
<mirqui> blza :)
<G0> Tudo na maciota ?
<mirqui> sim , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> e por ai ?
<G0> Uma b0sta
<G0> Eu estou muito velho p/ entrar numa universidade próximo ano
<mirqui> ahahah velho , tem em mente ma coisa
<G0> Deveria ter feito o ENEM ano passado
<mirqui> tú está vivo
<mirqui> então tem sempre possibilidades
<G0> Não para fazer um mestrado na graduação
<G0> Vou entrar com 18 anos na graduação e fica como ?
<mirqui> nada a ver
<mirqui> tem uma conhecida nossa
<mirqui> que fez direito
<mirqui> gabaritava em todas as provas
<mirqui> fez mestrado e pos
<mirqui> só que com 70 anos
<G0> omg
<mirqui> ela foi aceita por concurso público
<G0> O jeito é ir para o Norte e entrar em uma UFMG da vida :/
<mirqui> mas não assumiu por causa da idade
<G0> Eu era muito arrogante, so estudei matematica e pensei que ia passar na USP
<mirqui> matemática o campo de ação é grande
<G0> Pelo menos eu sei resolver equaçoes diferenciais t_t
<G0> ordinarias, e claro
<mirqui> tanto em ezatas quanto humanas
<mirqui> exatas
<mirqui> engenharia , todas elas
<mirqui> medicina
<mirqui> o campo é grande , as vezes vc é que está meio down
<G0> ü
<elisboa> G0: viajas enormemente
<G0> Mas como ?
<elisboa> G0: se achando velho para entrar na faculdade tento apenas 18 anos
<mirqui> elis , o cara está na médias , 16 , 17 e 18 anos
<G0> Se eu não tivesse feito um curso técnico estaria bem agora z_z
<mirqui> besteira vc aprendeu , então não perdeu tempo
<mirqui> vc é tec. em que ?
<elisboa> G0: por que acha isso?
<G0> informática
<mirqui> então cara
<G0> Se eu não tivesse feito o técnico teria mais tempo p/ estudar p/ o vestibular
<mirqui> aprendeu rotinas , programação , hardware
<G0> Sim
<mirqui> cair de paraquedas em uma coisa que vc nem sabe se é aquilo que sequer , é ruim
<mumugon> Consigo algo no estilo handbrake para encodar uma série de 13 caps em 1 unico arquivo e em x265?
<edenc> G0: se o plano é "ficar bem", o mundo acadêmico não é pra você
<G0> Não entendi o 'ficar bem'
<edenc> <G0> Se eu não tivesse feito um curso técnico estaria bem agora z_z  [16:09]
<G0> Ué, dá para ficar bem no mundo acadêmico
<edenc> G0: dá?
<edenc> Se você for parente de algum senador, deputado ou reitor, dá sim
<edenc> Fora isso, você consegue sobreviver. Mas "ficar bem" mesmo não consegue não.
<G0> Digo no que diz respeito ao conhecimento, eu já teria passado em uma federal como a USP ou a UNICamp
<edenc> Em termos de conhecimento você pode fazer tudo sozinho né, hehe
<eder_> Boa Tarde alguem sabe de alguma empressa que desenvolve softwer 100% plataforma linux - estação e servidor
<eder_> *software comercial
<eder_> pois ja utilizo ubuntu no pc particular e gostaria de implementar na empresa
<mirqui> sua empresa trabalha em um ramo expecífico ?
<eder_> sim curtume
<mirqui> software de gestão comercial então ?
<eder_> sim
<mirqui> sou novo no linux , tem gente que pode te aconselhar melhor
<eder_> pois as empresa que conheço o maximo que ela oferece e o servidor em linux o terminais sao windows nao quero gostaria que ficasse 100 linux
<mirqui> mas se for para fazer notas fiscais , planilhas , o pacote office , libreoffice é de bom tamanho
<mirqui> haa , é a parte de informática entao
<mirqui> servidor windows é estranho , é sempre o contrário
<eder_> nao eu quero um software em gestao
<eder_> que rode todo em linux
<eder_> tanto no servidor quanto nos terminais
<mirqui> tem o asfelix , o rudolf , o elfon
<AsFelix> ?
<mirqui> são mais experiêntes do que eu
<AsFelix> mirqui: eu?
<AsFelix> mirqui: o que eu fiz?
<mirqui> cara , da uma ideia ai
<eder_> melhor gostaria de contato de empresa que desenvolve
<mirqui> ahaha ainda nada
<Elfon> eder_: que tipo vc quer?
<Elfon> eder_: se for gestão empresarial, tem o stoq desenvolvido pela Async
<Elfon> se for para gestão em TI, bom...talvez vc possa vê com o pessoal da Red Hat
<AsFelix> mirqui: vishhhh
<AsFelix> to away
<AsFelix> nem to vendo o que tá rolando
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Renam> Olá Pessoal, instalei o Ubuntu 15.04, mais não está com a opção do teclado ABNT2 - Alguem saberia se consigo baixar um pacote com esse Layout?
<astroo-> ola
<Renam> OLá Nuno!
<astroo-> Renam  ve o privado
<Renam> Marcos, funcionou, obrigado
<Renam> astroo, consegui aqui, muito obrigado pela ajuda, sua ajuda e do Marcos resolveram o problema
<Renam> Valeu!
<astroo-> de nada
<G0> edenc , você acha que é perda de tempo cursar um tecnólogo ? A propósito, obrigado por suas respostas e indicações
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-05
<osvaldo> galeraaa
<osvaldo> baixei ubuntu agora, ta em iso.. gostaria de instalar
<osvaldo> qual melhor jeito? botar numa pen drive e bootar por ela?
<astroo-> sim
<osvaldo> valeu mano
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Forsetes> Me recomenda que configuracao para um bom computador para fazer brutal force?
<Forsetes> GPU OU CPU top?
<astroo-> nao sei o que e
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<dequedaspr> Tenhop uma duvida sobre o Ubuntu Mate
<dequedaspr> Bom dia
<elisboa> bom dia
<leandrobrabo> alguem pode me ajuda como testa a entrada de linha no notebook como disca
<barna> leandrobrabo, num entendi
<leandrobrabo> meu notebook tem entrada de linha telefonica queria testa se esta funcionando
<leandrobrabo> para receber e fazer ligacao pelo notebook
<barna> hummmmm, nossa vc me levou quase q duas atraz!
<barna> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<barna> *decadas
<leandrobrabo> kkkkk
<leandrobrabo> verdade entra na internet com linha discada
<leandrobrabo> kkkk
<barna> nossa, agora tenho q resgatar la no fundo da memoria como q fazia!
<leandrobrabo> entao voce lembrou
<leandrobrabo> voce pode me ajuda
<barna> eu lembrei q entrava na internet por linha de comando, quando pra entrar no kde 1.0 tinha que digitar startx
<barna> em meados dos anos 90, mas agora pra lembra como que fazia isso q é o problema
<barna> leandrobrabo, que versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<leandrobrabo> 15.04
<oliverio> ainda é possível acessar a internet através da discada?
<jose__> viados
<barna> kra, ali perto do relogio tem o network-manager, entra em editar conexões>adicionar>clina na lista de rede e ve se aparece conexão discada, conexão por modem ou algo do tipo!
<leandrobrabo> como ver se o ubuntu instalou o driver da entrada de linha
<barna> eu num tenho nenhum computador mais com modem! :(
<leandrobrabo> aki so tem wi fi e cabeada ta falando
<leandrobrabo> eu acho q tem q instala a entrada de linha
<leandrobrabo> agora ferrou
<barna> leandrobrabo, tentar instalar o gnome-ppp
<barna> na minha vaga lembrança tem um ppp
<barna> deve ser esse
<leandrobrabo> sou novo no ubuntu
<leandrobrabo> aki tem algum gerenciador de dispositivo
<leandrobrabo> no ubuntu
<barna> leandrobrabo, central de programas ubuntu
<leandrobrabo> ta
<leandrobrabo> so um minuto
<leandrobrabo> tem que instala o pacote
<jose__> vc penca que os verlho nao presta nao valenada tom mai
<leandrobrabo> barna voce esta ai
<barna> sim
<leandrobrabo> instala o pacote e isso
<jose__> eu vou liga pra vc
<barna> coloca interrogação no final, se não acho q é uma afirmação! :P
<washi> Luciano Ck trnq ?
<barna> leandrobrabo, sim, tem q instalar esse pacote
<leandrobrabo> barna aki fala que nao foi encontrado nenhum modem
<barna> leandrobrabo, vc sabe usar o pastebin?
<leandrobrabo> nao
<leandrobrabo> que dizer ja usei
<leandrobrabo> copia e cola e isso
<barna> leandrobrabo, massa, então abre um terminal e digita lspci (LSPCI em minusculo), copia o resultado e cola no http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<barna> e me manda o link
<leandrobrabo> ta
<hggdh> jose__: por favor, respeite as regras do canal
<leandrobrabo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12008650/
<leandrobrabo> barna ta ai
<barna> 1seg
<barna> leandrobrabo, bom, seu modem ta ai! 00:14.6 Modem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] IXP SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)
<barna> agora é entrar no google e ver como q faz pra ativar ele
<leandrobrabo> ta legal
<leandrobrabo> voce vai fica aki
<barna> leandrobrabo, to trabalhando aki, num vou conseguir te ajudar na pesquisa, mas to aki ir te ajudando conforme vc achar algo.
<leandrobrabo> blz
<leandrobrabo> barna
<barna> leandrobrabo, opa
<leandrobrabo> nao consigui nada
<leandrobrabo> e agora
<barna> leandrobrabo, o q vc achou na net sobre isso?
<raquellourenco> Boa tarde gostaria de saber se o ubunto suporta o win 8 ou so para o linux
<barna> raquellourenco, por favor, reformule sua pergunta. não entendi.
<raquellourenco> meu notebook tem o ícone de wifi com um x mais quando tento conectar ele mostra a mensagem que não existe rede disponivel, o ubuntu pode corrigir,meu not é windows 8.1
<orlando_> ppp
<raquellourenco> ja desinstalei e instalei os drivers e nada
<barna> raquellourenco, o Ubuntu é distribuição linux, um sistema operacional completo. o windows é outro sistema operacional completamente diferente e concorrente do Ubuntu.
<barna> raquellourenco, no caso, vc teria que fazer a instalação de um outro sistema operacional (ubuntu no caso), podendo instar paralelo ao windows ou removendo 100% o windows do seu computador.
<raquellourenco> entendi, obrigada!
<barna> raquellourenco, a disposição!
<barna> raquellourenco, agora estou trabalhando e não posso te orientar numa possivel migração, mas a turma aki pode.
<raquellourenco> ok, obrigada!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gnroger> Olá, preciso de ajuda
<gnroger> como posso proceder para obter informação?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<barna> gnroger, fale qual o seu problema, quem souber te ajudar vai te responder
<gnroger> eu estava tentando instalar o módulo de proteção do banco real, mas o aplicativo travou
<gnroger> agora, toda vez que tento mexer na central de programas, seja para instalar ou desinstalar, aparece a seguinte mensagem
<gnroger> O pacote warsaw precisa ser reinstalado, mas não foi possível encontrar um arquivo para o mesmo.
<barna> gnroger, como q vc tentou instalar?
<gnroger> tentei desinstalar o pacote, mas essa mensagem sempre aparece e não consigo fazer mais nada
<gnroger> baixei direto do site e ele abriu a central de programas
<barna> o pacote estava na central de programas?
<gnroger> cerca de 95% ele parou e assim ficou
<gnroger> até dar o erro
<gnroger> não estava, mas quando puxei do site do santander ele mostrou uma opção de fazer a instalação por lá
<gnroger> foi aí que tentei, mas deu o erro
<gnroger> já reiniciei, mas nada
<barna> gnroger, abre um terminal e coloca: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<barna> vai pedir a senha, quando vc digitar num vai aparecer nada, mas está entrendo.
<gnroger> barna
<gnroger> consegui resolver
<gnroger> encontrei um tópico e usei o seguinte comando
<gnroger> sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq astah-community
<gnroger> sendo que substituí pelo nome do pacote quebrado
<gnroger> aí forçou a desinstalação do pacote e voltou ao normal xD
<gnroger> muito obrigado!
<gnroger> mas para que serve aquele comando que você mencionou atrás?
<barna> gnroger, :D
<luc4sbhz> pessoal, sou novo no IRC... estou fazendo um teste,  tem como alguém confirmar se fiz todos os procedimentos corretamente ?
<G0> Quais são todos os procedimentos ?
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<luc4sbhz> hahaha... achei que não estava conseguindo enviar msg. Esta tudo certo.  Vlw
<gnome-shell> bem vindo!
<luc4sbhz> Obrigado
<Cryptonita> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Cryptonita> enho uma duvida meu ubuntu nao sai do 14.04 qual a razao ?
<astroo-> nao consegues atualizar?
<Cryptonita> isso
<Cryptonita> programas ate atualizam
<Cryptonita> porem a distro não
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<G0> É melhor perguntar na sala #ubuntu
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-06
<hggdh> bem, o 4.04 dele/a está a atualizar. Esta é uma versão LTS, e ele/a deveria ficar nela.
<G0> Hey hggdh, você manja de criptografia ?
<Vag_32> Oi, alguém aqui usa o Easy2boot ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Vag_32> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Forsetes> oi
<G0> Olá
<edenc> Vivo fibra tá um cu hoje
<G0> Hahahah
<G0> edenc, você acha que é perda de tempo cursar um tecnólogo ?
<edenc> G0: o que é "cursar um tecnólogo"?
<G0> Eh,A graduação é dividida em três áreas, licenciatura, bacharelado e tecnólogo
<edenc> acho
<edenc> sou suspeito pra falar porque sempre fui autodidata
<G0> Ué, eu também
<edenc> eu acho muito difícil um curso voltado a tecnólogos não ficar obsoleto ao longo da duração do curso
<edenc> eu também tenho viés porque sou bacharel
<edenc> acho mais eficiente estudar os fundamentos porque eles demoram muito pra ficarem obsoletos e você consegue assimilar as tecnologias correntes com mais facilidade
<oiti> boa tarde preciso fazer o boot do sistema ubuntu 14.1, é o mesmo sistema de formatação do windows pois preciso implantar em 4 maquinas em uma empresa gostaria de um suporte
<oiti> fiz o download no site com sistema iso fiz o cd mas nao consigo bootar
<oiti> vou precisar sair para uma visita fico no aguardo e obrigado
<Elfon> oiti: seja mais claro
<oiti> ok
<oiti> fiz o download ISO fiz o DVD mas nao consigo bootar para fazer a instalação voce poderiua me ajudar?
<edenc> oiti: a máquina onde você está instalando tem um menu que te permite selecionar o dispositivo de bot?
<oiti> sim fiz isso e coloquei ate meu cd esterno que tenho certeza que funciona
<edenc> *boot
<oiti> externo
<edenc> oiti: "fiz isso" o quê?
<oiti> coloquei para bootar pelo cd externo
<edenc> certo, e o que exatamente não está funcionando? a tela do instalador não aparece?
<oiti> correto
<edenc> o que aparece?
<oiti> entra no windows
<oiti> nao me da as opcoes de inicializacao do dvd ubuntu
<edenc> só pra conferir: você tem certeza que não gravou o arquivo iso na mídia invés de reproduzir o sistema de arquivos?
<oiti> sera que deu pau no download que eu fiz?
<oiti> fiz pelo nero
<oiti> abri o iso e gravei,estou fazendo um novo download vou tentar novamente qualquer coisa dou um alo, muito obrigado
<oiti> pode ser alguma burradaminha
<edenc> oiti: mas você foi pela opção de gravar imagem, correto?
<annakamilla> oi
<G0> Olá
<annakamilla> tudo bom ?
<G0> Estou bem, e você ?
<annakamilla> to bem
<annakamilla> só que eu estou com um problema de rede aqui
<annakamilla> que eu queria resolver
<G0> Que pena
<annakamilla> tipo a minha casa está em reforma e tive que mudar de quarto, e aqui tem um roteador wifi da gvt e um amplificador de sinal
<annakamilla> o problema é que o meu note navega e depois para de navegar, to com o wicd nele e este enxerga muito bem os dois aparelhos. o meu note fica mudando praticamente toda hora isso tá me irritando
<annakamilla> e se eu mudo o nome do ssid do amplificador os outros pcs da casa dão problema.
<G0> Mas pera, se você muda o ssid o seu funciona como deveria ?
<annakamilla> sim
<G0> Ué, então por que você não tenta arrumar nos outros ?
<annakamilla> porque a minha irmã é meio teimosa e estes outros são complicados, pois um é detonado (quase pifando), o outro é muito fuçado (o do meu sobrinho) e os outros são android que não permite muita alteração.
<annakamilla> e deste jeito é só o meu que não pega
<annakamilla> além do que no manual fala que não é para modificar o ssid.
<G0> Complicado, só o seu é Ubuntu ?
<annakamilla> agora mesmo acabou de cair
<G0> É melhor buscar ajuda em #ubuntu
<G0> :/
<annakamilla> dexa eles vão me remeter para cá
<G0> Você não fala inglês ?
<Kinoch> Boa tarde, alguem poderia me ajudar? Consigo instalar o ubuntu atraves de um VM, mas direto na maquina aparece um erro
<G0> Que erro ?
<Kinoch> calibration failed
<leandrobrabo> gente tenho notebook ibm modelo r51 e tem um modem pra discagem como posso acha e instala o driver ou modulo
<G0> ... Já pesquisou no google ?
<G0> Kinoch, você já procurou por uma solução ? http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/instalar-erro/1356830/
<Kinoch> Na verdade nao vim direto aqui... vou dar uma olhada la
<leandrobrabo> blz
<leandrobrabo> no terminal lspci
<leandrobrabo> o nome do modem ixp sb400 ac'97 modem controller
<Kinoch> G0 nesse forum diz que posso ignorar o erro, mas mesmo assim ele nao continua, ele desliga a maquina
<leandrobrabo> entao nao vai funciona
<Kinoch> como nao estou conseguindo instalar o ubuntu, alguem poderia me indicar outra versao... lembrando que estou iniciando com linux^^
<Gabriel_> Olá boa tarde
<G0> Tenta uma mais antiga, qual é a sua versão ?
<G0> Eu realmente não tenho idéia do que possa ser
<Kinoch> estou tentando a 14.10
<Kinoch> oq nao entendo e pq na VM da certo.....
<G0> Talvez seja uma questão de configuração mesmo, você conseguiu entrar na tela do instalador, não ?
<Kinoch> direto no pc ele da esse erro
<Kinoch> nem entra na tela do intalador
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<edenc> olar
<astroo-> ola
<G0> Hola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-07
<leandrobrabo> gente me ajuda por favor, como entra nos diretorios ubuntu
<leandrobrabo> quero entra no home/leandro/downloads para instala um arquivo
<astroo-> po sempre a duvida que tns
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<DeLonge> leandrobrabo vivaolinux
<barna> leandrobrabo, entra no navegador de arquivos (nautilus) e clica em download
<barna> leandrobrabo, do lado esquerdo superior é o segundo icone!
<ezumador> aparece mulher nesse chat de vez em quando ou e so esse bando de cueca ??
<barna> ezumador, aki é um canal de suporte tecnico, se ta atraz de mulher sugiro vc procurar outro canal.
<ezumador> barna: q legal nem sabia
<ezumador> qual canal ?? baixei por acaso ese programa!!!
<astroo-> este e sobre o sistema operativo chamado ubuntu
<ezumador> sim sim
<ezumador> barna: ta ai ??
<barna> ezumador, sim
<ezumador> barna: nada não era so pra saber se vc tava ai !!
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ezumador> barna: ta ai ???
<silvergama> olá
<silvergama> algume?
<shallwe> eu não quero nem saber mas vou falar uma cosia bem off topico:
<shallwe> Bom Dia :)
<edenc> barna: porque aqui não seria um lugar que tem mulheres?
<shallwe> edenc, pq mulher dificilmente usa linux :(
<shallwe> minha patroa fez faculdade de php, programação tudo em linux, mas a maledeta usa windows pra programar kkk vai saber
<edenc> shallwe: mulher dificilmente usa linux porque chega em canais como esse e é tratada como bicho
<shallwe> kkk, são os homens que parecem que nunca viram uma mulher na vida
<edenc> há vários motivos pra alguém escolher usar windows, não é porque é mulher
<edenc> eu uso windows também
<edenc> e não sou mulher
<shallwe> ela joga o tal de LOl aquele jogo lá moba, tem que ver o pessoal falando no chat do jogo com ela
<shallwe> eu dei a dica pra ela trocar o nick pra um nome menos feminino kkk
<edenc> shallwe: você usaria um nome "menos masculino" se estivesse sendo assediado por homossexuais?
<shallwe> edenc, eu na realidade uso tb, mas o meu caso é no virtualbox só pra usar Corel pra converter e abrir alguns arquivos que preciso enviar aos clientes
<shallwe> mas fora isso uso ubuntu
<shallwe> edenc, eu nem poderia, pq quem manda é ela :(
<edenc> porque ela tem que negar a identidade de gênero dela porque existem homens babacas no mundo?
<shallwe> edenc, pra coitada jogar em paz kkkk, nem sempre mentir faz mal
<edenc> vai além de mentir, é ficar escondendo quem você é
<edenc> isso é bem ruim pra psiquê humana
<shallwe> edenc, kkkk em um jogo? ta louco, tem vários caras que jogam com nomes femininos já vi isso kk
<edenc> sim, em um jogo, porque jogar faz parte da vida
<shallwe> falo pra ela jogar dota 2 que tem pra linux :) mas ela não gosta, eu que não vou instalar windows só pra jogar com ela
<edenc> ela já te pediu pra você fazer isso?
<shallwe> isso oq?
<edenc> trocar linux por windows pra você jogar LOL
<edenc> só porque ela quer
<shallwe> ela pergunta pq eu não jogo com ela, e eu digo que é pq não tenho windows
<shallwe> mas não é sempre que ela joga isso, é só as vezes final de semana que tem tempo sobrando
<edenc> é um pedido bem diferente né
<shallwe> é um pedido de uma viciado kkk nunca vi como esse LOL vicia as pessoas
<shallwe> as vezes a gente vê os campeonatos que tem muito louco
<shallwe> os caras são fanáticos nunca vi
<edenc>  <shallwe> mas não é sempre que ela joga isso, é só as vezes final de semana
<edenc> ela não parece ser viciada, pelo que você falou :P
<shallwe> é sim pq quando tem tempo e joga esquece da vida kkkk é umas 3 , 4 e la vai partida
<edenc> isso não é vício, é lazer
<edenc> esquecer da vida é bem saudável pra algumas pessoas, principalmente mulheres
<shallwe> mas ela é gente fina e a gente se da bem então ta bom, tb gosto de olhar filmes e usar meu ubuntu :)
<edenc> então deixa ela usar o windows dela em paz
<shallwe> eu deixo :) mas vc não tem ideia do que é uma pessoa com um windows novo kkk, mas daqui a pouco passa
<edenc> tenho sim
<shallwe> instalou esse semana o windows 10 update
<shallwe> daqui a pouco passa a empolgação
<shallwe> tecnicamente quando sai um libreoffice novo teria que ter no autoupdate do ubuntu não?
<edenc> não
<edenc> sempre vai ter um atraso até os empacotadores testarem a compatibilidade com os outros pacotes
<edenc> se você quer ter um sistema estável precisa se contentar com o lag
<shallwe> edenc, pois é, achei um link pra adicionar um ppa do próprio libreoffice
<shallwe> mas vou esperar melhor, não uso muito mesmo
<edenc> só que eles não se importam tanto com a estabilidade
<edenc> eu só faria o upgrade se você estiver realmente precisando de alguma feature nova, ou dos bugfixes
<shallwe> pois é, tenho o ubuntu redondo, esperar é a melhor coisa
<shallwe> quando a gente vai ficando velho, esperar não é mais um problema :)
<Chrystian> concordo
<edenc> o meu ubuntu não está redondo, mas as falhas que tem são toleráveis, quando ficar intolerável eu troco
<edenc> quando ficamos velhos aprendemos a valorizar mais o nosso tempo
<edenc> e ficar instalando upgrade de software a todo instante é algo que não vale muito, a não ser que você se divirta com isso
<shallwe> edenc, é verdade
<shallwe> alguém usa cliente de email sem ser o thunderbird?
<edenc> o/
<shallwe> agora uma mão na roda é o dropbox :) integrado com o ubuntu, tenho todos meus trabalhos lá e abro em qualquer lugar
<shallwe> o ubuntu tinha algo parecido, pena que não deu certo
<edenc> shallwe: já viu o btsync?
<shallwe> edenc, não, vou ver é tipo dropbox?
<edenc> sim, e não tem limite, e usa bittorrent criptografado sem servidores intermediários
<shallwe> edenc, a sim acabei de entrar na página, interessante isso
<shallwe> vou dar uma olhada valeu :)
<shallwe> apensar de eu ter 50gb no dropbox mas sempre é bom conhecer outros
<edenc> shallwe: mas esses 50gb você precisa ter de espaços nos seus dispositivos também pra aproveitar, então não é uma vantagem tão grande assim
<shallwe> edenc, pois é o dropbox ele baixa tudo não da pra selecionar o que vc quer apenas
<shallwe> já o onedrive da patroa ela seleciona só a pasta bem legal, mas gostei desse btsync :) valeu pela dica vou testar isso
<shallwe> e pelo que vi tem em várias plataformas
<shallwe> só me assusta que o site deles já é mega lento kkk, pelo menos comigo
<shallwe> só não entendi uma coisa, onde ficam meus arquivos? por exemplo, mesmo que fique em um pc meu, quando eu desligo ele fica onde? o.O
<AsFelix> hey... o Dropbox dá para selecionar o que quer sincronizar sim
<AsFelix> eu faço isso
<edenc> dá pra selecionar sim
<shallwe> dá? Nem sabia pq quando eu instalo no ubuntu ele já baixa tudo direto
<shallwe> mas pra mim ta bom eu utilizo quase todas mesmo, não tem problema baixar uns 3gb a mais
<edenc> o lance é que os 50gb são de storage intermediário
<shallwe> edenc, pois é mas ai depende do uso, eu por exemplo trabalho com arquivos pequenos, ai quando altero é pouca coisa, trabalho mais com web,é como um servidor
<shallwe> pra mim serve bem
<Cryptonita> algum site pra auxiliar na segurança da informaçao
<Cryptonita> com tutorias ? e talz ?
<Cryptonita>  noticias ?
<AsFelix> shallwe: depois de instalado acesse as configurações dele, é simples
<shallwe> AsFelix, a bom, é pós instalação, vou tentar uma hora, valeu pela dica, de repente quando instalar em outro pc seja necessário :)
<AsFelix> shallwe: tu vai em "preferências -> conta -> sincronização seletiva"
<edenc> Cryptonita: google alerts
<shallwe> AsFelix, é verdade valeu :) já vou desvincular agora umas pastas
<shallwe> era uma coisa que eu nunca tinha visto e também como era pouca a mais sempre deixava tudo, mas fica mais limpo sincronizar só o que realmente precisa
<luc4sbhz> alguem sabe como ler arquivo ".vbs" no linux ?
<luc4sbhz> preciso ler seu conteúdo
<edenc> luc4sbhz: qual a saída de file arquivo.vbs
<luc4sbhz> ttyxgriybc.vbs: Little-endian UTF-16 Unicode text, with very long lines, with CRLF line terminators
<edenc> luc4sbhz: cat arquivo.vbs
<edenc> luc4sbhz: ou qualquer editor de texto
<luc4sbhz> ja tinha tentado, mas está com caracteres desconhecidos
<edenc> qual editor você está usando?
<luc4sbhz> a saída deu uns "bugs' na tela
<luc4sbhz> ee
<luc4sbhz> testei com V.I
<luc4sbhz> msm coisa
<edenc> luc4sbhz: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17287713/using-iconv-to-convert-from-utf-16le-to-utf-8
<edenc> iconv -f UTF-16LE -t UTF-8 -o ttyxgriybc-utf8.vbs ttyxgriybc.vbs
<edenc> luc4sbhz: daí abre o ttyxgriybc-utf8.vbs e deve ficar normal
<shallwe> luc4sbhz, o que seria vbs é de qual app?
<luc4sbhz> isso é um worm
<luc4sbhz> que está atrapalhando minha felicicade
<edenc> provavelmente é visual basic salvo por um editor bizarro do windows
<luc4sbhz> isso mesmo... vbscript
<shallwe> vc usa ubuntu?
<shallwe> eu uso o geany ele abre tudo :) meu editor preferido
<luc4sbhz> na verdade eu uso FreeBSD... por isso o editor "ee"
<luc4sbhz> mas gosto da galera do Ubunto-br
<edenc> eu uso emacs, ele também abre tudo
<shallwe> a bom
<shallwe> eu uso ubuntu
<luc4sbhz> queria abrir esse filho da mãe para ver  o que ele faz que eu ainda não percebi
<luc4sbhz> algun usuário trouxe para estação de trabalho, e agora qualquer pendrive que coloca, fica infectado
<luc4sbhz> é aquela coisa chata de transformar tudo em atalho
<shallwe> luc4sbhz, mas isso só infecta windows certo?
<edenc> luc4sbhz: pode ter certeza que não é esse o arquivo que está lhe causando problemas
<luc4sbhz> certo.
<luc4sbhz> problemas estão relacionados as reclamações de outros usuários que também utilizam a estação
<edenc> bom, converter de utf-16le pra utf-8 com o iconv deve resolver
<luc4sbhz> tem uma chave que eu já o removi no Windão
<edenc> o problema de visualização da codificação
<luc4sbhz> HKLM/softwares/MS/Windows/Current/RUN
<luc4sbhz> vou testar mais tarde
<luc4sbhz> Valeu pela ajuda galera
<shallwe> :) essas JANELAS
<shallwe> sempre abertas pra todo mundo ver vc kkk
<shallwe> não é a toa que tem esse nome de Janela
<edenc> tem falha de segurança em qualquer SO
<luc4sbhz> ;)
<shallwe> edenc, ter tem, mas o escolhido até pela quantidade de usuários vou a Janela kkk
<shallwe> vou não, foi!
<edenc> nah
<edenc> windows é chato de administrar
<edenc> mas não é mais ou menos inseguro que qualquer outro SO
<luc4sbhz> eu já vejo o windows seguro.... pelo tanto de usuários que testam... Windão toma porrada o dia todo de milhões de pessoas. E se até hj não morreu....
<luc4sbhz> abre aspas  "seguro"   hehehe
<edenc> http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/05/new-zero-day-exploit-can-completely-brick-your-mac/?ncid=rss
<edenc> olha aí
<edenc> :P
<shallwe> o que eu já arrumei de pcs com windows cheio de spys kkk, pessoal sai instalando tudo que encontra pela frente, quando vê o pc ta cheio de apps que se instalam na instalação sem autorização
<shallwe> ubuntu é bom pq tem a central dele :) e não tem erro
<shallwe> é oq a microsoft fez com o windows 8 e agora com o 10, forçar as pessoas a instalarem coisas da loja deles
<Rudolf> $$$
<Rudolf> tá certo ela
<Rudolf> aproveitar o mar de otários
<Rudolf> e ganhar dinheiro
<edenc> A questão não são os otários, a questão é o que a microsoft faz com a indústria
<shallwe> Rudolf, calma, eles tem que ganhar tb
<Rudolf> edenc: a industria segue o que o consumidor quer
<shallwe> mas paga quem quer
<edenc> Rudolf: nem sempre
<shallwe> tem vários apps grátis e bons
<Rudolf> edenc: exemplo?
<edenc> A microsoft fecha acordos com fabricantes de hardware pra só disponibilizar drivers pra windows
<edenc> E com fabricantes de jogos
<edenc> E fazem venda casada em tudo que é lugar
<edenc> Que é ilegal no Brasil
<Rudolf> edenc: a quantidade de quem reclama é irrelevante
<edenc> O consumidor não quer isso
<edenc> Não é questão de reclamar
<Rudolf> edenc: ou seja o consumidor tem o que quer
<Rudolf> windows + jogos
<edenc> Não
<Rudolf> sim
<edenc> Não
<Rudolf> sim
<edenc> Não
<Rudolf> sim
<shallwe> Rudolf, windows + programas feitos somente pra windows kkk
<edenc> …
<Rudolf> tomar banho
<edenc> Tem diversos jogos pra não-windows
<Rudolf> reunião em 2 horas
<edenc> A questão é outra
<shallwe> edenc, não da pra discutir com o Rudolf ele ta sempre acordando com o pé esquerdo kkk
<edenc> E jogos muito bons
<shallwe> mas eu gosto dele :)
<Rudolf> edenc: me cita um jogo para não windows [exceto consoles] apresentado com pompa na E3
<edenc> Rudolf: foda-se a E3 :D
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> então foda-se o consumidor
<Rudolf> fuiz
<edenc> Não é estar na E3 que faz o jogo ser bom
<edenc> Aliás, eu diria o contrário
<shallwe> edenc, vc diz jogos pra linux ?
<shallwe> tem o steam, tem vários jogos lá, depois que lançaram steam pra linux começou a vir muitos jogos, nenhum ainda lançamento AAA até pq não é interesse das empresas gastarem meio bilhão em 1 jogo e mais um tanto pra converter pra OpenGL tudo, pra 1% do mercado
<edenc> http://www.complex.com/pop-culture/2014/04/video-game-documentaries-you-need-to-watch/#!
<edenc> shallwe: fodam-se as empresas também
<edenc> Não precisamos de empresas pra fazer jogos bons, a gente precisa é que essas empresas parem de ferrar os fabricantes menores
<edenc> shallwe: http://www.redbull.com/en/games/stories/1331641596875/one-man-band-the-amazing-games-made-by-solo-devs?items=1331641596875,1331732700322
<shallwe> legal vou ver esse link é sempre bom saber
<shallwe> edenc, sim mas não se pode caminhar contra os gigantes, ou você se une a eles ou fica de fora kkk é a realidade
<edenc> shallwe: não é
<edenc> shallwe: eu tenho uma empresa de desenvolvimento de jogos
<edenc> que faz exatamente o contrário
<shallwe> edenc, pra celular?
<edenc> shallwe: não, tabuleiro e web
<shallwe> a ta jogos online vc diz?
<edenc> também, estamos trabalhando nas versões dos jogos online
<edenc> shallwe: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braid_(video_game)#Awards
<shallwe> ai é outra história, tem vários tipos de jogadores, e jogos pra web, cel tablet etc é diferente dos jogadores hardcore digamos, jogos pra pc
<edenc> shallwe: olha esse jogo, foi feito por um único cara
<shallwe> deixa eu ver
<edenc> e um monte de condecorações e prêmios
<edenc> esse lance de "jogadores hardcore" é bobagem
<edenc> são as empresas querendo ganhar o mercado a força
<shallwe> a ta conheço esse jogo é bem divertido :)
<shallwe> edenc, mas vc não concorda que existem vários tipos de jogos?
<edenc> existem, e existem jogos bons e jogos ruins
<shallwe> vc acha que um player que joga call of duty vai jogar outros tipos de jogos tipo de web?
<edenc> porque esse cara acredita em baboseiras como E3 etc.
<edenc> porque é o que ele vê bombardeado na TV
<edenc> e nas revistas
<shallwe> eu ate concordo que jogos da web cel tablet tem muito mais pessoas jogando, pois é fácil de acessar e jogar
<edenc> porque essas empresas colocam muito dinheiro em cima disso
<edenc> mas há caminhos diferentes pra serem seguidos
<edenc> ninguém precisa seguir esse caminho dos "gigantes"
<shallwe> edenc, aí eu concordo caminhos diferentes
<edenc> e os gigantes não necessariamente fazem coisas boas, eles forçam as coisas que eles fazem goela abaixo
<shallwe> sim eu pensei que vc falava em jogos do estilo pra linux pc digamos assim, mas é como vc disse tem vários tipos
<edenc> até que você acostuma e acha aquilo bom, tipo coca cola e mcdonalds
<edenc> coca-cola é água, tinta e açúcar
<shallwe> sim eu entendi isso, mas tem vários tipos de diversão hoje em dia, não estou falando que jogos da web ou cel são ruins, estou falando que são publicos diferentes
<edenc> e você bebe tanto, forçado, durante a vida, que começa a acreditar que aquilo é bom
<shallwe> meu sobrinho por exemplo ele joga jogos de tablet, cel etc, adora passa horas jogando
<edenc> call of duty nunca vai ser um jogo lendário como Mário ou Sonic
<edenc> Ou Alex Kidd
<edenc> Ou R-Type
<shallwe> mas são gerações diferentes
<shallwe> não confunda as coisas :)
<edenc> não se trata de gerações, se trata da forma que eles são projetados
<edenc> O Call of Duty tem uma equipe trabalhando só pra cortar gastos
<edenc> (teve)
<edenc> Aí o criador do jogo quer colocar algo legal e essa equipe vai lá e corta
<edenc> Porque não cabe no orçamento do jogo e a empresa precisa lucrar, foda-se o jogador
<edenc> Nunca um jogo construído assim vai ficar bom
<edenc> É muito mais barato ir bombardear a TV com anúncios e encher o troço de explosão e confeti
<edenc> Posso garantir pra você que o call of duty sem essas restrições seria um jogo incrível
<shallwe> calma kkk, olha a minha patroa ela joga LOL, é disparado um dos jogos mais jogados MOBA
<shallwe> e não tem pra linux
<edenc> eu estou calmo
<edenc> mas é assim que essas empresas operam
<shallwe> então
<shallwe> elas precisam de dinheiro, elas te dão o produto, vc gosta, compra e usa, não gosta não compra :)
<shallwe> simples assim
<edenc> nope
<edenc> elas te fazem acreditar que não tem como um jogo ser melhor do que os que estão "no mercado" (ou seja, na TV)
<shallwe> mas o grande lance que mudou de uns anos pra cá foi isso de free to play, vc joga grátis e compra os"acessórios" entre outras coisas no jogo
<edenc> o LOL surgiu através de um mod comunitário do Warcraft III
<edenc> não foi uma empresa que criou
<edenc> não o conceito inicial
<shallwe> sim eu sei assim como dota 2, dota 1 etc
<edenc> o LOL *veio* do DOTA
<shallwe> até onde sei sim
<shallwe> dota 1 foi o primeiro mas tb veio do mapa do warcraft 3
<shallwe> hoje em dia existem vários MOBAS virou febre isso
<shallwe> e alguns nem são de empresas tão grandes
<edenc> O conceito de MOBA não foi criado por uma empresa específica
<edenc> É isso que importa
<edenc> Se dependesse das empresas, não existiriam MOBAs
<edenc> mas tava pronto porque algum cara sentou a bunda na cadeira no tempo livre dele e inventou isso
<edenc> Daí vieram as empresas e apropriaram o conceito, é sempre assim
<shallwe> lógico toda empresa visa lucro, não existe empresa sem lucro
<edenc> mas é isso que faz o resultado ser bosta
<shallwe> olha a maravilha que é o steam, tem vários jogos lá só baixar, pra windows então tem jogo que não acaba mais e muuita coisa grátis
<shallwe> no steam tem até um sistema que as pessoas publicam seus jogos e os jogos ganham pontos, se conseguirem eles colocam na lista pro pessoal baixar
<shallwe> e é de desenvolvedores tb
<edenc> shallwe: sabe porque o steam só ficou popular de 2008 pra cá?
<shallwe> diga
<edenc> Porque a microsoft e a sony colocavam nos contratos que os jogos que fossem pras plataformas deles não poderiam ser comercializados através do steam
<shallwe> interessante isso
<edenc> Daí eles viram que não ia dar pra segurar a onda e aderiram, daí fizeram o xbox live e coisas assim
<edenc> Mas se dependesse deles, nunca existiria algo como o steam ou xbox live
<edenc> porque inovar nunca é lucrativo
<edenc> empresas grandes tendem a replicar o modelo atual de lucro
<shallwe> então vc tem uma empresa de games que é contra as empresas de games? o.O
<edenc> Contra as empresas grandes, sim
<shallwe> a bom vc fala das grandes
<edenc> Com empresas pequenas nós temos parcerias
<edenc> Do jeito que deve ser, do jeito que é saudável pros jogadores
<edenc> shallwe: https://www.catarse.me/pt/paisdetolos
<shallwe> bom vc tem uma empresa da games, no assunto técnico nem tenho muitos argumentos até pq vc sabe muito mais, falo pelo lado de um jogadores de alguns jogos
<edenc> shallwe: esse é um dos tabletops que lançamos
<edenc> shallwe: a indústria é bem diferente do que chega bonitinho na mesa
<shallwe> a ta agora entendi o que você fala de jogo de tabuleiro
<shallwe> kkk bem interessante o jogo de cartas
<shallwe> bons tempos do banco imobiliário :)
<shallwe> pra mim uma das coisas que realmente não tem desculpa é quanto a jogos 3D e mais ainda drive de placas de vídeo, que onde um video game de 5 anos faz gráficos cada vez melhor, sem nenhuma alteração no hardware, quanto em pc, vc precisa quase que constantemente alterar seu hardware pra poder jogar o mesmo estilo de gráficos dos jogos
<shallwe> isso sim que uma indústria das placas de video fazem, envelhecer suas placas para poderem lançarem outras kkk
<edenc> isso é um acerto entre a indústria de hardware e os fabricantes de jogos
<shallwe> edenc, concordo :)
<shallwe> por isso ainda tenho meu Wii lá na sala instalado kkk, serve tanto pra olhar youtube quanto pra matar a saudade
<edenc> shallwe: a nintendo sim é a menos ruinzinha
<edenc> é uma empresa de jogos, começou pequena e foi crescendo
<edenc> a microsoft não é uma empresa de jogos, nem a sony
<edenc> é um monte de velho barrigudo querendo fazer o upgrade no iate
<edenc> com o seu dinheiro e o meu
<shallwe> eu gostava da nintendo, na época era a nintendo e a sega :)
<shallwe> mas hoje em dia basta uma empresa ter dinheiro e contratar desenvolvedores de jogos que vira uma kkk
<shallwe> eu nem jogo mais muito só as vezes mesmo, gente vai ficando velho e deixa de gostar de algumas coisas
<edenc> shallwe: eu passei a gostar mais ainda depois de velho
<shallwe> depende da idade
<edenc> ué
<edenc> porque?
<shallwe> eu tenho 2 anos a mais que a idade daquele profeta/padre que teve aqui na terra a 2015 anos atras
<shallwe> quando ele morreu claro
<shallwe> edenc, pra web você programa em qual linguagem para jogos?
<edenc> python/nodejs/perl
<edenc> depende do projeto
<shallwe> como tem gente usando python, tem pra tudo isso
<shallwe> até pra raspberry py
<shallwe> só pra questão de conhecimento eu andei estudando assembly pra jogos de Nintendinho, coisa mais doida, trabalhão do capeta
<G0> Assembly é coisa de macho
<edenc> O problema é escrever pra uma única plataforma
<edenc> Mas de resto é tranquilo
<G0> Eu descobri um site excelente p/ aprender
<G0> http://learnxinyminutes.com/
<G0> To afiado no Brainfuck
<shallwe> edenc, sim por isso usar linguagens multiplataforma
<shallwe> G0, cara que legal esse site
<shallwe> nada melhor que um exemplo com explicações no código :)
<shallwe> valeu
<G0> Descobri ontem, ajuda bastante
<shallwe> brainfuck é boa :)
<G0> principalmente porque existem coisas que eu não sabia serem possíveis, por exemplo em python dá p/ fazer 'print 1' if a>b else 'print 2'
<G0> Para versões menores que a 3
<shallwe> bom ai python não programo, já vi algumas coisas mas não uso
<shallwe> cara meu CSS lá não tem nem ingles nem pt o.O
<shallwe> que sujeira
<FernandoBasso> shallwe: Eu faço isso o tempo todo.
<G0> Clica no nome
<FernandoBasso> E não só com CSS.
<shallwe> a ta o padrão é ingles kkk agora sim
<shallwe> achei estranho não ter
<G0> lol
<G0> hahahah, por que o nome estaria lá ?
<shallwe> não tinha visto os subtitulos
<shallwe> espero que quando mudar de 0 e 1 pra 3 ou 4 bit com os novos processadores quanticos ou outros, não mude a programação
<shallwe> pq ano que vem sai as últimas litografias de 7nm :) depois o silício morre
<G0> E o que vem ?
<shallwe> vem oq?
<G0> Depois do silício
<shallwe> depois o silício? bem que eu gostaria de saber :) mas tem que vir algo
<shallwe> não vamos ficar estagnados na era do silício por muito tempo
<G0> Me fala uma fruta tipicamente japonesa
<shallwe> mas com processadores de 7nm mudará tudo tb, notebook sem coolers, que já tem com os de 14nm, menos energia etc
<shallwe> arroz :)
<edenc> arroz não é uma fruta
<shallwe> kkk
<shallwe> pro japones arroz é tudo
<Geese_Howard> cereja?
<G0> Dizem que as cerejeiras de lá não dão frutos
<edenc> Nope
<Geese_Howard> uva japonesa?
<Geese_Howard> essa faz tempo que não como
<G0> Realmente
<G0> hahahah
<shallwe> maçã :)
<shallwe> eu vi em um desenho que eles comiam
<edenc> Maçã é de origem turca
<edenc> Tá realmente difícil encontrar uma fruta nativa japonesa
<edenc> O lugar onde eu tinha esperança era aqui: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japan#Biodiversity
<Geese_Howard> Nome Científico: Hovenia dulcis Nomes Populares: Uva-do-japão, Banana-do-japão, Bananinha-do-japão, Caju-do-japão, Caju-japonês, Cajueiro-japonês, Chico-magro, Gomari, Macaquinho, Mata-fome, Passa-do-japão, Passa-japonesa, Pau-doce, Pé-de-galinha, Tripa-de-galinha, Uva-da-china, Uva-japão, Uva-japonesa, Uva-paraguaia Família: Rhamnaceae Categoria: Árvores, Árvores Frutíferas Clima: Continental, Equatorial, Med
<edenc> Mas…
<edenc> nada
<edenc> Geese_Howard: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hovenia_dulcis
<edenc> Geese_Howard: paree que a uva do japão só nasce na china e coréia e alguns países no himalaia
<edenc> ahaha
<edenc> *parece
<Geese_Howard> edenc: e japão
<Geese_Howard> edenc: ao norte
<Geese_Howard> mas, como nunca fui ao japão
<Geese_Howard> não posso colocar a mão no fogo por isso
<G0> É engraçado, esta idéia surgiu quando eu e meus amigos estávamos discutindo sobre como os asiáticos em geral são determinados
<G0> Dizem que é porque eles tinham que trabalhar muito para colher, não como no Brasil
<edenc> …
<Geese_Howard> G0: fatos históricos comprovam isso
<edenc> G0: olhe, é bem difícil comprovar essa tese
<G0> Eu concordo @edenc
<luc4sbhz>  verdade, estava usando dorgas quando digitei isso !!!
<Geese_Howard> edenc: qual teste, de que asiaticos são determinados? de que eles precisam lutar mais que nós? ou que brasileiro não é determinado?
<edenc> A corrente mais aceita entre os historiadores, até onde eu sei, é a teoria marxista
<edenc> Geese_Howard: qualquer generalização a respeito de uma raça inteira é difícil de comprovar
<Geese_Howard> edenc: então estatística não serve para nada?
<edenc> Geese_Howard: serve sim
<edenc> Desde que seja feita com rigor
<Geese_Howard> edenc: então é uma generalização comprovada
<edenc> Geese_Howard: onde está o estudo?
<Geese_Howard> que estudo?
<edenc> O estudo estatístico que comprova essa tese
<Geese_Howard> citei algum?
<Geese_Howard> nem sei se existe
<edenc> Então não há comprovação pra essa generalização
<edenc> Primeiro, pra fazer um estudo estatístico, você teria que deixar claro quais variáveis você está medindo e que estabelecem um membro da população estudada como "determinado"
<edenc> Só essa parte já é merecedora de uma tese de mestrado
<FernandoBasso> É melhor ser um rico com saúde do que um pobre doente.
<G0> Wut ?
<elisboa> FernandoBasso: ORLY
<FernandoBasso> É melhor ser um rico com saúde do que um pobre doente.
<FernandoBasso> Really!
<G0> Saúde não se conquista, tem que tomar na marra
<FernandoBasso> :D
<G0> Um dos piores filmes que existe se chama Jurassic Shark, caso alguém tenha interesse
<edenc> Conquistar *é* tomar na marra
<G0> Ué
<FernandoBasso> Vocês são programadores?
<FernandoBasso> É muito difícil usar o ubuntu pra programar?
<G0> Nós não somos programadores, somos garotos de programa
<G0> Me desculpe
<G0> Não percebi muita diferença entre programar usando o Windows e no Ubuntu
<FernandoBasso> Linux é bom pra programar em lisp?
<G0> Mas acho que é mais fácil usar o Ubuntu porque dá para automatizar muitas coisas
<FernandoBasso> E Haskel?
<G0> Cara, eu não tenho experiência com Lisp e Haskell mas acredito que é a mesma coisa que as outras linguagens (no que diz respeito a sua pergunta)
<FernandoBasso> OK. Obrigado.
<G0> Dimada
<FernandoBasso> :)
<FernandoBasso> Vocês usam o windows ainda?
<G0> Eu não
<FernandoBasso> E só mais uma pergunta, o que faze esse comando: iconv -f ISO-8859-1 -t UTF-8 form.js | vim -
<FernandoBasso> o que faz*
<G0> Digite 'man iconv' no terminal, o | é um 'separador' que joga o resultado do coomando iconv no vim
<G0> que , por sua vez, é um editor de texto
<G0> 'The iconv() function converts a sequence of characters in one character encoding to a sequence of characters  in  another  character  encoding'...
<elisboa> FernandoBasso: tem gente que é programador e tem gente que não é
<elisboa> Não é difícil usar o Ubuntu para programar.
<elisboa> FernandoBasso: Adoro o Windows. Uso sempre pra jogar e pra tocar guitarra
<FernandoBasso> G0: Okay. Obrigado.
<FernandoBasso> elisboa: Sério? Eu toque guitarra em bandas de baile por 15 anos.
<elisboa> FernandoBasso: de que cidade você é?
<FernandoBasso> elisboa: Passo Fundo, RS.
<elisboa> FernandoBasso: eu uso algumas pedaleiras digitais, e são softwares pra Windows. Usam driver ASIO e tal, aí não rola no Linux
<elisboa> FernandoBasso: ah, pena que é longe. Senão a gente marcava um café :)
<elisboa> mas e aí, como era tocar em baile?
<elisboa> conta aí que fiquei com curiosidade agora :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<G0> Alou
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<G0> Beleza, e
<G0> por aí ?
<edenc> FernandoBasso: o iconv é um conversor de codificação de texto
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<edenc> FernandoBasso: o "|" se chama "pipe", é um conceito de redirecionamento de dados do unix
<edenc> signifca "escreva a saída do processo à esquerda na entrada do processo à direita"
<G0> É, separador é uma substring, eu não soube me expressar
<elisboa> medo
<FernandoBasso> elisboa: No início foi bom, era outra época, tocavamos de guns'n roses até frank sinatra
<FernandoBasso> Depois foi mudando, e as bandas de baile tinham que tocar cada vez mais lixo/barulho e menos música.
<FernandoBasso> Aí fui me desanimando e parei.
<FernandoBasso> E virei professor de inglês.
<FernandoBasso> E agora estou tendando virar programador e linuxer.
<Dead_Thinker> Bacana :)
<elisboa> que legal :)
<elisboa> hehe, que mudança
<elisboa> FernandoBasso: boa sorte em sua nova jornada
<elisboa> fui
<G0> No meu bairro eu sou conhecido como rei do triangulo
<G0> Homem que é homem programa em Whitespace
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Dead_Thinker> Ótimo fim de semana pessoal, até mais! o/
<Dead_Thinker> exit
<Dead_Thinker> ops :P
<mtllc22> boa noite, alguem tem idéia de como resolver esse problema ao instalar o noip
<mtllc22> mv: impossível obter estado de “/tmp/no-ip2.conf”: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<barna> mtllc22, como q vc fez pra instalar ele?
<mtllc22> download da pagina, e make install.
<julio_> ola
<julio_> vou instalar pela primeira vez o ubuntun
<julio_> qual o procedimento
<julio_> apos o download
<julio_> estou usando windows
<julio_> ?
<Celso> eu recomendo primeiro fazer um backup
<mtllc22> julio_ da uma olhada nesse videos, https://www.google.com.br/search?q=instalar+ubuntu&oq=instalar+ubuntu&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i65l2.2384j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#q=instalar+ubuntu+15&tbm=vid
<Celso> depois ler um pouco a respeito de como fazer uma boa instalação
<barna> mtllc22, num existe pacote pre-compilado?
<mtllc22> e faça bkp, a chance de vc apagar a partição e perder tudo na primeira vez é grande
<Celso> como por exemplo o link postado pelo mtllc22
<Celso> tambem tem  outros sites com boas dicas
<Celso> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalando-Ubuntu-1404-LTS
<Celso> a versão é indiferente
<Celso> o modo de instalar é praticamente o mesmo
<julio_> top
<julio_> vou assistir aui
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-08
<Paulino> Boa noite. Galera da pra usar o Ubuntu sem ter q formatar ou particionar o pc? eu tenho o windows 10 instalado
<astroo-> ola
<Paulino> oi
<Paulino> astroo
<Paulino> da pra instalar o ubunto sem formatar ou particionar o pc?
<astroo-> tens de dar 1 formato para o sistema linux  em parte do disco
<Paulino> obrigado
<astroo-> tens o livecd que nao precisa de nada
<G0> Existe muita diferença de C para C++ ?
<astroo-> so sei de vista
<astroo-> mas acho que e muita e ve na wikipedia
<MOOB3K> Boa noite a todos
<Rudolf> boa noite galera
<Rudolf> uhulll
<MOOB3K> Fiz minha primeira instalação ubuntu tudo certo, porém congela na tela de login.
<MOOB3K> Alguém para ajudar?
<MOOB3K> Fico no aguarda da gentileza de alguém...
<G0> Eh
<G0> Como assim,o computador para de funcionar ?
<julio_> valeu galera ja indo pra instalacao
<julio_> totop
<MOOB3K> Aaprece a tela de logim  e fica congelada
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> e ola
<MOOB3K> não consigo digitar senha e nem entrar como convidado.
<G0> Mas você consegue mexer no cursor ?
<MOOB3K> sim, mais na caixa de login o cursor não fica piscando
<Rudolf> MOOB3K: qual versão você instalou? a estável é a 14.04
<Rudolf> MOOB3K: qualquer uma maior que essa é instável passível de erros deste tipo
<MOOB3K> hummm pode ser isso
<MOOB3K> instalei a 14.10
<Rudolf> MOOB3K: pooooode ser
<MOOB3K> então vou baixar a 14.04 e instalar.
<Rudolf> MOOB3K: qual o seu hardware?
<Rudolf> MOOB3K: sabe o que te recomendo? conhecer o seu hardware
<Rudolf> MOOB3K: e pesquisar antes
<Rudolf> MOOB3K: no caso, vamos supor que o problema é video
<Rudolf> MOOB3K: pega o modelo da sua placa
<MOOB3K> mais se fosse video a tela de logim apareceria?
<Rudolf> MOOB3K: "problems with graphic model XPTO with ubuntu"
<Rudolf> MOOB3K: então, acontece
<Rudolf> MOOB3K: você tem que começar por algum lugar
<MOOB3K> se for video tem alguma solução?
<Rudolf> MOOB3K: depende do problema
<Rudolf> MOOB3K: instalar driver correto
<Rudolf> MOOB3K: não instalar o driver genérico
<Rudolf> MOOB3K: coisas do tipo
<G0> Rudolf, você sabe programar ?
<Rudolf> MOOB3K: N causas, N soluções
<Rudolf> MOOB3K: só dá para especular
<Rudolf> G0: python, c, c++, matlab, R
<Rudolf> G0: não sou desenvolvedor, se foi essa sua pergunta
<G0> Qual delas você prefere ?
<Rudolf> G0: depende para quê
<MOOB3K> pior que peguei esta maquina e nem sei o que tem
<Rudolf> G0: já fiz projetos em agile com java
<Rudolf> G0: automatização de servidores com python
<MOOB3K> pelo terminal do ubuntu tem com ver o que tem na maquina?
<Rudolf> G0: e muita matemática com c/c++/matlab
<Rudolf> MOOB3K: tem
<MOOB3K> sabe o comando?
<Rudolf> MOOB3K: lspci / lscpu / dmidecode / dmesg / lsusb
<Rudolf> MOOB3K: lshw
<MOOB3K> vou verificar
<G0> Eu manjo de python e um pouco de C, estou estudando segurança da informação e ao que me parece é mais produtivo aprender C++, o que você acha ?
<Rudolf> G0: cara, tem um curso de segurança usando python muito bom
<Rudolf> G0: depende mais do foco que você vai dar do que da linguagem
<G0> Sim, eu conheço vários também, mas vejo quase todo mundo programando em C++ z_z
<Rudolf> G0: me diga, por que C++ seria mais produtivo?
<Rudolf> G0: cara, C++ é foda
<Rudolf> G0: existe POO com C++ e o resto
<G0> Para quebrar código, muitas coisas são feitas em C/C++
<Rudolf> G0: tipo?
<G0> Ué, a mesma idéia de usar Js para ataques web
<Rudolf> G0: voltado para desktop?
<G0> Tipo isso
<Rudolf> windows
<G0> É complicado, vejo muitos programas usando Python,sei lá
<Rudolf> Eu acho que você não sendo desenvolvedor você não precisa ser especialista em UMA linguagem
<Rudolf> Você precisa ter uma base sólidas em "todas"
<Rudolf> E distinguir onde uma vai ser útil em detrimento de outra
<Rudolf> Por que além de programação você vai ter que ver infra, topologia, engenharia social, riscos, leis
<G0> Isto que é complicado, bugs são muito sutis
<Rudolf> G0: bug hunter?
<Rudolf> G0: ou pentester?
<Rudolf> G0: qual seu foco?
<G0> pentester
<Rudolf> G0: então bugs não são muito seu foco [acho]
<Rudolf> http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/08/0-day-attack-on-firefox-users-stole-password-and-key-data-patch-now/
<Rudolf> astroo-: kibei ocê
<astroo-> eu nao poes porque nao e ubuntu
<Ernandes> rss
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Paulino> boa madrugada
<Paulino> ubunto funciona como live cd?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> tem a maneira de instalar no disco rigido ou nao
<astroo-> no site oficial do ubuntu tem a ajuda
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> vou sair ate
<Atroz> Bom dia, meu ubuntu deu um problema apos instalar um pacote, ai reinstalei por cima da antiga instalação pra manter meus arquivos, deu certo, mas meu wifi não mostra mais redes para conectar (antes mostrava) e meu adaptador de wifi sempre foi reconhecido automaticamente sem precisar de driver, o que faço ?
<Rudolf> Atroz: faz backup, salva tudo, formata e reinstala
<Rudolf> do zero
<Rudolf> lembrando que 14.04 é a versão estável
<G0> Hey,por que criar um kernel em python não é uma boa idéia ?
<G0> Fica muito lento ?
<Atroz> Rudolf: não tem outra forma ?
<Atroz> Rudolf: porque instalar a plataforma galaxy e todos os toolshed é um porre imenso
<Rudolf> G0: quem vai interpretar este kernel?
<Rudolf> Atroz: já tentou zerar seu home, pode ser problema com a configuração antiga
<Rudolf> Atroz: cria outro usuário e entra no novo home, verifica se volta a funcionar as firulinhas
<G0> Ué, quem normalmente interpreta o kernel ?
<Rudolf> G0: kernel é baixo nível, linguagem C conversando com o hardware
<Rudolf> G0: python precisa de interpretador
<Rudolf> G0: diferença básica
<Rudolf> G0: mas nada te impede de tentar criar seu kernel em python
<G0> Ué, não tem como colocar o interpretador na máquina ?
<G0> hahah
<Rudolf> G0: IMHO, python não foi feito para isto
<G0> Hm, acho que está explicado o porque de C/C++ ser mais aprendido na universidade
<G0> Só mais uma pergunta, python foi feito para quê ?
<edenc> Na verdade, é C convertido na instruction set daquela plataforma
<edenc> G0: e sim, seria lento e ineficiente
<G0> Eh, foi o que eu pensei :/
<G0> Alguém conhece o site Codefights ?
<edenc> Linguagens como python criam "atalhos" pros desenvolvedores, trocando eficiência de processamento por facilidade de desenvolvimento
<edenc> quando você está no nível de kernel, está programando rotinas que serão executadas *muitas* vezes em *muitos* ciclos
<edenc> então qualquer ineficiência extrapola prum nível absurdo
<edenc> sim, conhe
<edenc> *conheço
<G0> Obrigado pela explicação.Você tem alguma conta lá ? Acho divertido programar contra outras pessoas
<edenc> tenho, mas não uso muito
<edenc> G0: a propósito, você pode dar boot prum interpretador de python, se quiser
<edenc> mas daí você vai ter que implementar todas as chamadas de sistema manualmente, pra fazer funcionar, ou não usar instruções que precisem delas (o que é bem difícil)
<edenc> É legal brincar disso no rpi
<Rudolf> 12:05 < edenc> G0: a propósito, você pode dar boot prum interpretador de python, se quiser
<Rudolf> edenc: seria um pré-kernel?
<edenc> Rudolf: não precisa existir um kernel pro processador funcionar, essa é apenas a estratégia mais bem-conhecida e recomendada
<edenc> Muitos sistemas embarcados não tem kernel, quando dá boot ele já roda o binário do software diretamente
<edenc> Mas daí você não tem facilidades como chamadas de sistema, sistema de arquivos, escalonamento, etc.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<edenc> Vai ter que implementar isso tudo usando o instruction set do processador em questão
<edenc> Conforme for necessário…
<edenc> Tipo um Arduino, não precisa ter um OS lá se ele vai só disparar eventos quando vier input dos sensores, etc.
<edenc> É claro que sem um OS você dificilmente vai conseguir usar todos os recursos de um x86
<G0> Hahah, vivendo e aprendendo
<Rudolf> edenc: é, pensei no arduino mesmo
<Rudolf> teressante
<FernandoBasso> Boa tarde, mestres.
<mirqui> blza :) , mas não sou mestre de nada ahaha
<G0> Mestre das coçotas
<G0> Hj o IRC tá bombando
<mirqui> heiiiimmmm , que é isso ahaha?
<FernandoBasso> What are you gentlemen doing today?
<G0> EU estou recebendo esta mensagem no Geany, alguém sabe o que pode ser ? ./geany_run_script.sh: 5: ./geany_run_script.sh: ./program: not found
<mirqui> já almocei , agora estou se fazer nada , e você?
<G0> eh, deixa quieto
<FernandoBasso> A linha 5 do geany_run_script.sh não está achando `program`.
<mirqui> ele estpa tentando rodar um script , só que o não encontrou
<G0> Disso eu sei e_e
<mirqui> o script está no seu pc?
<FernandoBasso> Talvez colocar o caminho absoluto.
<G0> Já arrumei aqui, obg meus garotos de programa
<mirqui> moreno alto , bonito e sensual , talvez eu seja a solução do seu problema ahaha
<mirqui> :)
<FernandoBasso> Eu, além de bonito e sensual, sou um amor de pessoa.
<FernandoBasso> A minha mãe sempre disse isso, desde que eu era pequeninho.
<G0> Hahahah
<mirqui> cara , sempre duas mulheres vão te amar na vida
<mirqui> ou na melhor das hipóteses uma
<FernandoBasso> :D
<mirqui> uma é sua mãe , e a outra é sua esposa :)
<FernandoBasso> G0, Você usa o geany para quais langs?
<G0> Todas as outras exceto python, que eu utilizo no Spider
<G0> Spyder
<FernandoBasso> Faz que tipo de programas em python?
<G0> Normalmente na área de Redes, mas eu estudo mais do que programamo
<FernandoBasso> Tem gente que usa um tal de vim, e me falaram de um emacs também. Vou instlar um dia.
<FernandoBasso> Ah, tem no ubuntu!
<G0> Sim
<Rudolf> emacs -> edenc
<Rudolf> G0: python -> pycharm
<G0> sh>bash
<G0> A moda é usar cat p/ escrever arquivos
<FernandoBasso> Eu pensava que a moda era o sublime text.
<FernandoBasso> sublime text + chrome
<Rudolf> sh -> zsh
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: hipster
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<G0> A moda muda muito rápido
<beeblebrox3> alguém sabe se tem alguma forma de verificar o tempo em uso da bateria do notebook? Algo como o android!?
<Acer> Preciso fazer um pen drive para boot, qual o melhor programa/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<MOOB3K> BOA NOITE A TODOS!
<omelete> boa
<astroo-> ola
<MOOB3K> Estou começando com  o Ubuntu instalei a ultima versão e ive alguns problemas e amigos daqui me orientaram a instalar a versão 14.04, fiz e tudo bem, porém o cursor do mouse não fica visível ele funciona pois clico em aquele lugar e ativa onde foi clicado. Alguém ppode ajudar com esta questão?
<KurtKraut> MOOB3K, Que problema você deve com o Ubuntu 15.04?
<MOOB3K> ia a té a tela de login e congelava
<MOOB3K> fiz varias coisas que me fora instruído e nada
<MOOB3K> instalei a 14.04 esta funcionado, mais o cursor do mouse não fica visível.
<KurtKraut> MOOB3K, Eu sugiro insistir no 15.04 e suspeitar de sua instalação (ex.: pendrive ruim)
<MOOB3K> veja acabei de acessar o ubunti pelo pendrive sem instalar e fucinona tudo
<MOOB3K> e usei o mesmo pendrive
<MOOB3K> so nao parece o cursor quando uso o ubuntu instalado do harddisk
<MOOB3K> ë galera acho que terei que desistir do ubuntu, fiz três instal diferentes em dois pc e sempre apresenta algum problema e não consigo resolver
<KurtKraut> MOOB3K, O IRC é o pior lugar para se pedir ajuda para esse tipo de coisa. Já deu uma olhada em fóruns?
<astroo-> tenta o lubuntu ou xubuntu
<KurtKraut> MOOB3K, Uso Ubuntu profissionalmente desde que foi lançado em 2004. Devo ter instalado e usado em mais de 500 máquinas (somando servidores e PCs). É um sistema bem confiável, vale a pena insistir.
<KurtKraut> MOOB3K, E procurar no Google em inglês também é útil: http://itsfoss.com/invisible-mouse-cursor-ubuntu-1310/
<KurtKraut> MOOB3K, Outra possível causa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/367459/mouse-cursor-disappearing-at-every-second-boot-ubuntu-13-10
<MOOB3K> valeu galera irei verificar
<astroo-> ok
<barna> MOOB3K, eu tenho esse problema no meu note com o driver de video.
<barna> meu note tem 2 placas de video, intel e nvidia, ai tem q instalar o "driver" pra isso, depois de instalado meu mouse volta a aparecer.
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-09
<shallwe> boa noite, saudades do meu xubuntu :) perdi o boot na atualização do windows 10 kkk
<shallwe> mas acabei de recuperar :)
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> olá
<shallwe> esse navegador Midori no windows é horrivel de lento, mas no xubuntu é melhor que qualquer um :) isso que importa
<G0> Hey, o que eu posso criar com C++ ?
<G0> Digamos, em um TCC
<shallwe> C++ puro não serve pra nada, pelo menos eu acho :(
<shallwe> a não ser pra fazer comandos de terminal
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> não vou te dar ola de novo astroo-, já te dei lá em cima!
<G0> Eu sei que dá p/ criar muitas coisas legais, mas é complicado
<shallwe> G0, bom dá dá, dá pra fazer até jogos
<shallwe> mas tudo em terminal nada de graficos
<G0> sem problemas, ué
<shallwe> c++ não coloca graficos sozinhos
<G0> hahah
<KurtKraut> <G0> Hey, o que eu posso criar com C++ ?
<KurtKraut> G0, O que você pode criar com C++?! TUDO!
<KurtKraut> G0, Desde um sitezinho vagabundo, um jogo de RPG, um simulador de voo, um sistema operacional... qualquer coisa
<astroo-> menos o mundo matrix   piada...
<KurtKraut> G0, C++ é uma full featured language.
<shallwe> KurtKraut, calma não dá muito ênfase pro garoto, é só um TCC :)
<KurtKraut> Dá para fazer, qualquer coisa
<G0> Digo, sem ser muito complexo
<shallwe> tem que se c puro não pode ter bibliotecas eu acho
<G0> Eu vou me dedicar integralmente ao projeto,pode ter bibliotecas sim
<shallwe> na realidade vc pode fazer um kernel :)
<G0> Mas vou fazer sozinho, compreende ?
<shallwe> se pode ter bibliotecas então é outra coisa
<G0> E tenho 2 anos p/ desenvolver
<G0> hahah
<shallwe> sim eu já passei por isso tinha muito tempo pra fazer o TCC e quando vi faltava 1 mes :)
<G0> Hahah, vou começar o mais rápido possível
<KurtKraut> G0, acho esquisito você estar perguntando isso aqui. Você gosta mesmo de programar?
<G0> Cara, programar é a minha vida
<KurtKraut> G0, E ainda assim falta para você ideia do que programar?!
<G0> É porque eu não uso C++, já programei em VB, ASP e Python
<G0> Mas estou começando a aprender C++, embora tenha noção de como C funciona
<KurtKraut> G0, E tem que ser C++ porque é a única coisa que seu professor sabe ler?
<G0> Digamos que sim
<G0> Pode ser Java também, na verdade acabei de entrar na graduação
<G0> Mas só linguagens antigas são permitidas, como Cobol
<G0> Pascal, eu gostei de C++
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<BlackFlag> Boa noite!
<BlackFlag> Alguém manja um editor de vídeo que dá para inserir legenda?
<FernandoBasso> O que faz esse comando? ls *\ *
<FernandoBasso> O que faz esse comando? ls *\ *
<edenc> FernandoBasso: vai listar todos os arquivos do diretório atual que tenham um espaço no nome
<FernandoBasso> :)
<FernandoBasso> Thanks.
<FernandoBasso> Eu estava "testando" o canal para ver se havia bons conhecedores da linha e comando.
<FernandoBasso> edenc, You are the man!
<FernandoBasso> Tenho estudado linha de comando desde o meu início com linux. Caminhada sem fim!
<edenc> depende muito de qual shell você está usando
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Esse faz a mesma coisa então, não: ls *' '*
<FernandoBasso> Oops, era uma pergunta... falout o ?
<edenc> bash é muito usado, mas você e meia você vai encontrar outro shell tipo zsh ou csh
<FernandoBasso> Sim, o zsh é phodástico.
<edenc> FernandoBasso: sim, faz
<FernandoBasso> Já mexi um pouco com ele uma época e me impressionei.
<FernandoBasso> Eu uso o bash mesmo aqui no sistema.
<edenc> tem o mosh
<edenc> que é bem interessante
<FernandoBasso> Em que sentido?
<edenc> ele conecta em servidores remotos e faz buffering e reconexão transparente
<FernandoBasso> Que tal!
<edenc> o ssh transmite caracter-a-caracter então você sente o lag ao digitar
<edenc> o mosh bufferiza então você digita em real time
<FernandoBasso> Eu fiquei mais no bash até hoje por que é o default (geralmente) e por que tinha (e tenho) muitas outras coisas pra estudar.
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Entendo. Recurso fantástico mesmo.
<edenc> e tipo, se você estiver numa conexão mobile em movimento, a conexão vai resetar toda vez que você trocar de célula
<edenc> ele reconecta automaticamente sem você ter que fazer nada
<edenc> no ssh você vai ter que reconectar manualmente
<FernandoBasso> Impressionante e extremamente útil, verdade.
<FernandoBasso> Eu tenho estudado linux e os assuntos relacionados a ele por uns 6 anos. Que jornada facinante.
<FernandoBasso> O shell é uma das melhores coisas que tem em sistemas *nix.
<FernandoBasso> É muito divertido, útil, programável, etc.
<FernandoBasso> Na verdade, digo shell + command line tools.
<edenc> FernandoBasso: http://libgen.io/get.php?md5=2C0E1C0D544553E744E8BD2CB97B930E
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Obrigado.
<FernandoBasso> Conhece http://mywiki.wooledge.org ?
<edenc> não
<edenc> FernandoBasso: na verdade, shells são parte do padrão POSIX, vai além de unix
<FernandoBasso> Tem razão.
<edenc> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POSIX
<FernandoBasso> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls
<FernandoBasso> Esse mywiki.wooledge.org tem bastante coisa interessante.
<edenc> FernandoBasso: essa página é bem legal
<FernandoBasso> Sim, e tem lá o BashGuide também.
<FernandoBasso> Eles são -extremamente- preocupados com "correctness", robustez e boas práticas.
<FernandoBasso> edenc, No #bash, links para esse wiki são mencionados o tempo todo.
<FernandoBasso> Está no /topic deles, na verdade.
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Usa o ubuntu?
<edenc> Sim
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Tem blog, ou algo assim? Profile no github, etc?
<edenc> Blog não
<edenc> https://github.com/edenc
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Eu comecei uma vez um projeto chamado "command line wiki"
<edenc> Volta e meia eu escrevo pro http://ada.vc/
<edenc> Mas não é tão técnico
<FernandoBasso> Mas não é fácil ter tempo pra se dedicar a escrever.
<edenc> Pois é, por isso que meu blog meio que morreu, faltou tepmo
<edenc> Mas eu estou incubando artigos no momento, pra re-abrir
<edenc> quando eu tiver 3 meses de conteúdo pra postar vou re-abrir
<FernandoBasso> Me informe quando isso acontecer.
<edenc> beleza
<FernandoBasso> E o grandioso Emacs, faz tempo que usa?
<edenc> 12 anos
<FernandoBasso> Nossa!
<edenc> Estou falando de dentro dele nesse momento
<FernandoBasso> Eu estou estudando common lisp, e comecei a usar o emacs com o slime, mas não está muito fácil aprender tudo isso :p
<FernandoBasso> Ah, seria um bom momento para aquela piada, mas ela não tem graça pra mim pois acho que ela não é verdade.
<FernandoBasso> :p
<FernandoBasso> It is a good operating system, but it DOES NOT lack a good text editor.
<FernandoBasso> s/but/and/
<edenc> Eu entendo como a galera do vim pode pensar assim
<edenc> É uma turma que não costuma modificar seu próprio software
<edenc> Cada qual com seu cada qual
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Acho que alguns poucos bobos do vim pensa assim.
<FernandoBasso> Eu conheço muita gente do #vim que inclusive usa emacs, e que respeita muito o emacs e sua comunidade.
<edenc> Porque se você quiser atalhos do vim, o evil-mode já vem por default e faz tudo igualzinho o vim
<FernandoBasso> Eu já tentei o evil-mode, mas preferi manter o padrão do emacs.
<edenc> Um requisito pessoal meu pra que eu use um software é conhecê-lo a fundo, eu não tenho tempo de me aprofundar em todos os editores que saem
<FernandoBasso> Emcas é emacs, e vim é vim.
<edenc> Então eu uso o que eu sei bem, pra tudo
<edenc> E sou mais produtivo assim
<FernandoBasso> Faz sentido, concordo.
<edenc> Até os bookmarks do firefox vão pro emacs porque é mais fácil pra mim controlar o que eu vou fazer com eles depois
<FernandoBasso> Eu não sei se hoje em dia ainda existe vim vs emacs
<FernandoBasso> É que eu sou relativamente novo nesse mundo open source, linux, etc.
<edenc> Eu leio cerca de 2 mil entradas de feed por dia
<edenc> Só os títulos no caso
<edenc> É bem difícil gerenciar em outro lugar
<edenc> Eu poderia aprender, mas prefiro transar
<edenc> "pra mim" foi ótimo… "pra eu"
<FernandoBasso> Verdade, obrigado.
<FernandoBasso> Você é o cara em tudo!
<edenc> tava falando de mim mesmo, haha
<edenc> <edenc> Até os bookmarks do firefox vão pro emacs porque é mais fácil pra mim
<edenc>         controlar o que eu vou fazer com eles depois
<edenc> Coisa de pesquisador, escrever tudo certinho
<FernandoBasso> Eu falo "min" as vezes...
<edenc> FernandoBasso: conhece o vimperator?
<FernandoBasso> Sim, já usei por um tempo.
<FernandoBasso> Nem sei por que parei...
<edenc> Eu me sinto aleijado sem ele, haha
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Usava o que antes do ubuntu?
<edenc> Mas eu não repudio as coisas do vim
<edenc> É legal
<edenc> E o vimperator é algo bem útil inspirado no vim
<FernandoBasso> Verdade.
<edenc> Eu só uso o ubuntu porque eu trabalho na IBM e as duas únicas distribuições que eu posso usar são Red Hat Enterprise Linux e Ubuntu
<edenc> Tem uma distribuição própria da IBM
<edenc> Com o software auditado, etc.
<FernandoBasso> Faz que tipo de trabalho na IBM?
<edenc> Usei fedora um tempão atrás
<edenc> Depois fiquei um bom tempo no debian e no mac osx, agora estou de volta no debian/ubuntu
<edenc> mas eu tenho máquinas com FreeBSD
<edenc> e administro umas outras tantas com centos, aix, etc.
<edenc> Eu sou analista de banco de dados
<FernandoBasso> Legal!
<edenc> E administrador de sistemas
<edenc> E designer/desenvolvedor de jogos no tempo livre
<FernandoBasso> Que tal!
<FernandoBasso> Show!
<FernandoBasso> edenc, E o teu nick?
<FernandoBasso> O que significa?
<edenc> FernandoBasso: primeiro nome + primeira letra do sobrenome
<G0> Hei
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<G0> BOa
<G0> Mirqui, você programa em quê ?
<mirqui> ahaha velho , não programo nada , só sou curioso
<mirqui> a muito tempo atras ,
<mirqui> aprendi clipper , pascal , aceess
<mirqui> access
<mirqui> visual basic
<G0> Thx
<mirqui> mas foi num curso furreca
<mirqui> eu tinha um cp 400 , que era só em dos
<mirqui> era o basic
<edenc> Eu comecei a programar num Commodore 64 que peguei no lixo do vizinho :P
<mirqui> mas tinha programação para xz spectrun , tk 2000
<mirqui> sim , commodore tbm
<edenc> Tinha 38kb de memória
<mirqui> vc conheceu as revistas input?
<edenc> Muito depois
<mirqui> tinha o beaba da programação em dos
<edenc> Taí… O C64 dava boot prum compilador de Basic
<mirqui> vc gravava fitas k7 dos programas?
<edenc> Sim
<edenc> E levava séculos pra carregar
<mirqui> velha , que idade vc tem :)?
<G0> Hahah
<edenc> Tipo, eu deixava a fita carregando
<edenc> E ia tomar banho
<mirqui> sim , verdade
<edenc> tenho 33
<edenc> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GEOS_(8-bit_operating_system)
<mirqui> 20 linhas de programação levava de 5 a 10 minutos gravando
<edenc> ^ Um SO inteiro escrito em Basic rodando dentro de 38k de memória
<mirqui> :( eu 47 ahaha :)
<mirqui> era o d.o.s e o assembler
<edenc> Eu fui aprender DOS bem depois disso
<mirqui> assembler numca gostei de programar
<edenc> Sempre odiei, desde o primeiro dia
<edenc> Assembly é legal
<mirqui> baa guria , é só números
<edenc> Você só entende como computadores funcionam de verdade depois de ter escrito um programa funcional em assembly
<mirqui> um número errado e o programa já era
<edenc> Isso em qualquer linguagem :P
<mirqui> acho que sou meio dislexico
<edenc> Eu já escrevi um PE do windows diretamente em binário usando um editor hexadecimal
<edenc> Ele só mostrava uma janela de diálogo, mas rodava
<mirqui> onde se lê 14234 eu botava 2144
<edenc> É educativo, não produtivo
<edenc> Daí depois eu fiz um keylogger em assembly win16 x86
<edenc> E instalava em todas as máquinas que o pessoal vinha me pedir suporte :P
<mirqui> opa , vc é hacker?
<mirqui> haaa vc quer dizer .bat
<G0> Edenc, você conhece algum site com exemplos de código em C++ ? Um análogo ao site que procuro é o https://plot.ly/python/3d-plots-tutorial/
<edenc> mirqui: não, assembly mesmo
<edenc> eu interceptava todas as chamadas de input do teclado no kernel
<G0> Ou o http://matplotlib.org/examples/mplot3d/lorenz_attractor.html
<edenc> e gravava o título da janela junto
<edenc> mel na chupeta
<mirqui> no seu pc?
<edenc> no keylogger
<mirqui> de seu pc ahaha?
<edenc> não
<edenc> era quando alguém vinha pedir suporte
<edenc> "meu computador tá estranho, dá uma olhada?"
<edenc> "claro!"
<edenc> daí instalava o keylogger e programava pra dar pau de novo em 1 mês
<mirqui> bom, está certo , vc trabalhava com suporte
<edenc> pra eu poder pegar o arquivo de log
<G0> Hahah, sempre assim. "Tá estranho" ; "O que aconteceu ?" ; "Não sei"
<edenc> não trabalhava, era entre conhecidos
<edenc> da cidade
<mirqui> o queeeee
<mirqui> velha danada ahaha
<mirqui> vc conhece linux a muito tempo?
<edenc> G0: porque você não olha alguma engine feita em C++ que seja open source?
<G0> Eu não estou encontrando, juro
<edenc> só um instante, tem várias
<edenc> G0: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_game_engines
<edenc> Olha as que tiverem licensa GPL/MIT/Apache
<mirqui> engine em c++ acho que tem na central de programas do ubuntu
<edenc> G0: https://github.com/showcases/game-engines
<edenc> A spring é excelente
<edenc> https://www.springrts.com/
<edenc> Saudades do Total Annihilation
<edenc> Melhor RTS ever
<mirqui> edence vc conhece linux a muito tempo?
<edenc> mirqui: trabalho com linux desde 1998
<mirqui> eu sou ex nativo do windows
<edenc> eu aprendi windows na versão 3.0
<mirqui> estava dando muita complicação , ai resolvi experimentar o linux
<edenc> em 92 ou algo assim
<mirqui> tbm
<edenc> nem era um SO de verdade
<mirqui> aprendi na 3.0
<mirqui> depois usei a 95
<edenc> era só um GUI pro DOS, o que o Gnome é hoje pro Linux
<mirqui> depois no meu pc passei para a 98
<mirqui> depois usei o xp
<edenc> Era lindo, a rede IPX era compartilhada por default pras conexões de internet
<mirqui> só que de 6 em 6 meses era conserto
<edenc> Peguei muito arquivo privado assim :P
<mirqui> ahaha disso não entendo
<edenc> mirqui: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SoftICE
<mirqui> vou ver
<edenc> brinquei bastante disso
<mirqui> opa , é sobre o que?
<edenc> Pra desbloquear a limitação de tempo dos jogos freeware
<mirqui> haaa , não jogo on line
<edenc> Tem falando na página
<edenc> Cara, isso era na década de 90, jogar online só no finalzinho
<mirqui> é tipo uma keygen , não?
<edenc> não..
<edenc> "SoftICE is a kernel mode debugger for Microsoft Windows"
<edenc> Primeiro parágrafo ^
<mirqui> ahaha vc conhece aquele ditado
<edenc> hein?
<mirqui> a curiosidade matou o gato ;) ?
<edenc> É, não gosto muito desse ditado
<edenc> Curiosidade é uma das melhores características dos humanos
<edenc> Não fosse isso ainda estaríamos comendo carniça fria e crua
<mirqui> sim , verdade , mas se não vou usar ,
<G0> Criaram este ditado para impedir-nos de descobrir
<G0> É uma forma de controle, totalmente estúpida
<mirqui> bitolar conhecimento
<edenc> Como assim "se não vou usar"?
<G0> Ué
<FernandoBasso> Eu gosto de saber coisas, mesmo as que não vou usar.
<mirqui> é um programa para desbloquear limitação de tempo , não?
<mirqui> tenho uma má experiência sobre isso
<G0> Eu nunca disse isto, uma vez perguntei 'Onde' usar, não que não deveriamos saber
<mirqui> não ligada diretamentes a pcs
<edenc> <edenc> "SoftICE is a kernel mode debugger for Microsoft Windows"
<edenc> mirqui: ^ foi isso que eu falei, está na página da wikipedia
<hggdh> não. SoftICE era usado para debug de programas, principalmente nas interfaces com O.S. e bibliotecas
<mirqui> opaa , então estamos falando de outra coisa , sorry :)
<edenc> O debugger original da microsoft era uma bosta
<hggdh> edenc: linguagem, por favor
<mirqui> pensei que fosse a treta para desbloquear o tempo limite
<edenc> hggdh: hein?
<hggdh> edenc: sem palavrões
<mirqui> edence , ele é o tia velha do irc
<edenc> hggdh: "bosta" é palavrão?
<hggdh> ...
<edenc> tava sabendo não
<edenc> mirqui: mano, com um debugger você interrompe a execução do programa em questão e descobre em qual lugar o teste de bloqueio de tempo está sendo feito
<edenc> e modifica esse teste pra que o bloqueio nunca aconteça
<hggdh> a vantagem do SoftICE era que podia-se comprar um "trigger" para o programa executar insgtrução a instrução (hardware trigger)
<FernandoBasso> edenc, "o debugger original da microsoft era uma -matéria fecal-"
<edenc> FernandoBasso: lindo
<edenc> Boa, vou falar usando português camônico a partir de agora
<mirqui> ou um coliforme fecal ahaha
<FernandoBasso> haha
<G0> Hahahah
<edenc> FernandoBasso: rolou uma piada no colégio, certa feita
<edenc> Eu e alguns amigos geeks elaboramos um "xaveco educado" pra abordar as garotas
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Você é do sul do brasil?
<FernandoBasso> "certa feita" <--
<edenc> "Dulcíssima dama, poderias, por gentileza, ceder-me vossas vergonhas?"
<FernandoBasso> hahaha
<FernandoBasso> Deveriam ter também pertuntado, "defenestras?".
<edenc> Claro que elas não entendiam p**** nenhuma
<FernandoBasso> A resposta seria um tapa na cara.
<edenc> Teve uma que até respondeu "que lindo"
<mirqui> ou vc poderia convidar ela para um combate com armas , florete :)
<mirqui> e dizer , posso te deflorar :)
<hggdh> basta, moçada
<edenc> deflorar não seria educado
<mirqui> certo hggdh , aqui tem regras , ok
<G0> Hahah, dependendo da pessoa você pode usar 'Cortesã'
<FernandoBasso> edenc, E a minha pergunta sobre o "certa feita"? És do sul ou não tchê?!
<edenc> FernandoBasso: não
<edenc> Sou baiano
<mirqui> ecaaa , edence , vc é homem ?
<hggdh> FernandoBasso: "certa feita" também é usado em Portugal. E no Brasil antigo, era comum.
<edenc> mirqui: é o que diz a minha certidão de nascimento, e o RG também
<FernandoBasso> hggdh, Interessante, eu não sabia mesmo!
<mirqui> ahaha certo ;)
<edenc> mas porque o "ecaaa"? você é uma daquelas rad-fems que odeiam homens?
<hggdh> FernandoBasso: http://veja.abril.com.br/blog/sobre-palavras/consultorio/certa-feita-e-uma-expressao-caida-em-desuso//
<mirqui> não sei que quer dizer rad-fems , mas pensei que vc era mulher ahaha
<FernandoBasso> Mas nós aqui no sul estamas atrasados memso, pois aqui ainda está bastante em uso...
<FernandoBasso> :P
<edenc> mirqui: porque?
<edenc> FernandoBasso: não é questão de atraso, é questão de cultura idiomática local
<mirqui> vc não veio com um papo quando uma guria entrou com uma dúvida
<edenc> mirqui: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=rad-fem&t=canonical&ia=about
<mirqui> e eu disse , fulano uma ajuda para a moça
<edenc> não, você não disse isso
<hggdh> edenc: perfeito. Isto mesmo. Liguagens evoluem com a cultura local
<mirqui> e vc me chamou de misogino
<edenc> porque você foi
<FernandoBasso> hggdh, Eu diria que parte da linguagem piora, e não evolui.
<mirqui> fui educado , não misogino
<edenc> você acha que isso é educação, mas não é
<mirqui> não tinha conotação grotesca
<edenc> é misoginia discriminatória
<edenc> mas já passou, bola pra frente
<hggdh> FernandoBasso: de certa forma. No Brasil ve-se uma simplificação extraordinária do Portugues
<edenc> FernandoBasso: não existe "melhor" ou "pior" em linguística, a população se apropria da linguagem da melhor forma que cabe a ela
<hggdh> edenc: novamente concordo :-)
<mirqui> haaa meu amigo , depende dos olhos e dos ouvidos de quem escuta a conotação ruim
<FernandoBasso> hggdh, Lembro de uma única vez que tive que pegar o dicionário para saber o significado de uma plavra que era parte do nome de um filme.
<edenc> normal…
<edenc> mirqui: não depende, você não fica anunciando "homem com dúvida"
<mirqui> vamos aos fatos :
<mirqui> ela era mulher
<edenc> mirqui: e você hoje, novamente, mudou seu tratamento baseado no gênero da pessoa com quem está interagindo
<mirqui> não devia ter mais de 25 anos
<edenc> isso é discriminação e desigualdade
<mirqui> ela é o que , moça ou velha?
<edenc> porque você trata homens de um jeito, e mulheres de outro
<hggdh> mirqui: apenas em parte. Palavrão, por exemplo, é palavrão, não importa o sentido. É claro, com o tempo, alguns palavrões perdem a conotação original (linguagens evoluem sempre). Mas...
<edenc> isso é discriminação de gênero
<hggdh> +1
<edenc> agora, você pode dizer que não se importa com isso, e vai ser uma questão pessoal sua
<mirqui> não chamei ela de vagaba ou coisa ruim
<edenc> mas discriminou por ela ser mulher
<mirqui> tratei com educação
<hggdh> mirqui: a discriminação mais difícil de combater-se é aquela que nem notamos
<edenc> mas discriminou por ela ser mulher
<mirqui> ahaha velho
<mirqui> é conflito de geração
<edenc> porque você não é educado assim com todo mundo, só com as mulheres?
<mirqui> tenho 47 anos
<edenc> Sim, tenho observado que algumas pessoas de mais idade tem dificuldade de assimilar os movimentos sociais de igualdade moderna
<mirqui> para mim é normal chamar mulheres mais novas de moças
<mirqui> nem é tanto isso
<mirqui> é saber dar valor aquilo que tem valor
<edenc> oi?
<hggdh> o que tem valor?
<mirqui> não depreciei ela , então tudo bem
<edenc> você não depreciou, mas discriminou e paternalizou
<mirqui> o bosta por exemplo
<mirqui> o coliforme e a matéria fecal
<mirqui> é o politiccamente correto
<edenc> a questão não é depreciar, a questão é discriminar
<mirqui> só isso
<mirqui> chamei ela de burra?
<edenc> não, mas não é isso que interessa, você discriminou
<mirqui> eu mesmo sou novo aqui
<hggdh> na verdade, o politicamente correcto é não usar-se quaisquer referencias à tipa bio-massa
<mirqui> ela deve saber muito mais do que eu
<edenc> mirqui: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_herring
<mirqui> como te disse só quis ser gentil
<edenc> mirqui: mulheres merecem mais gentileza do que homens?
<hggdh> mirqui: tudo bem. O que edenc estava a mostrar é apenas como é fácil não vermos se temos, ou não, preconceitos
<mirqui> não preciso de um monte de pessoas dizendo o que é certo e erado para mim
<edenc> eu não disse que era certo ou errado, só apontei que o seu comportamento foi discriminatório
<edenc> Cabe a você decidir se isso é bom ou ruim
<edenc> Não a mim
<mirqui> sei o que é certo e o que é errado sem exatamente ser o politicamente correto ;)
<edenc> mirqui: a filosofia precisa de pessoas como você
<hggdh> OK.Basta, novamente. Apesar deste ser um conceito importante (discriminação), é visivel que estamos, já, na beira de uma crise.
<edenc> porque em 4000 anos, nunca ninguém chegou a uma conclusão definitiva de certo e errado
<hggdh> Este assunto, no momento, termina aqui..
<edenc> \o
<mirqui> iiii olha o cara :) hggdh vc não é meu pai nem minha mãe ahaha
<hggdh> mirqui: não, não sou. Mas, aqui, sou um dos moderadores. Estou, agora, a moderar.
<hggdh> e atodos, eu incluído
<mirqui> sim , isso concordo :)
<edenc> Alguém usa IFTTT?
<FernandoBasso> Não vejo razão para impdir duas pessoas de concluirem (ou não) uma conversa que surgiu dentro do canal.
<mirqui> desculpe mais uma vez por uma discução infrutífera :)
<FernandoBasso> Já que no momento, não há pessoas discutindo assuntos relacionados ao ubuntu. Essa é apenas minha opinião.
<FernandoBasso> (é que sou frequentador de alguns canais que aceitam mais off-topic)
<G0> O problema é que não levaria a lugar nenhum
<FernandoBasso> Embora eu respeito as diretrizes do canal.
<FernandoBasso> G0, Não levaria, tens razão, pois "a man convinced against his will is of the same opinion still."
<mirqui> sim , o canal é para tirar dúvidas
<edenc> Bom, levou sim, a moderação considera questões discriminatórias
<edenc> E me dou por satisfeito com isso
<mirqui> mas não tendo ninguém com dúvidas , as vezes os temas são variados
<FernandoBasso> Até que alguém diga que não devem mais ser variados.
<G0> Eu não soube me expressar da maneira adequada, mas acredito que vocês entenderam minha idéia
<hggdh> FernandoBasso: eu concordeo em parte.Estava a deixar as discussões seguirem. Mas -- na minha opinião -- estavamos, agora, em uma discussão onde o mirqui começa a sentir-se atacado. Preferi parar antes que animos esquentassem
<FernandoBasso> hggdh, Entendo.
<mirqui> que atacado , nada , é bom de vez em quando ter com quem quebrar o bico :)
<G0> Foi o que eu quis dizer
<mirqui> quebrar o bico ( discitir ) :)
<FernandoBasso> Alguns bom livros que li incentivam a discutirmos com quem discorda de nossas ideias, pois nos tiram da comfort zone.
<mirqui> sim , é saudável
<mirqui> se todos tivessem uma mesma opinião , seria totalitatismo
<mirqui> ou vaquinhas de presépio
<FernandoBasso> Nos backgrounds, por serem diferentes, as vezes impedem a compreensão do ponto de vista do outro, por mais que tentemos.
<hggdh> ypu
<FernandoBasso> compreensão sendo diferente de concordar.
<hggdh> yup, even
<edenc> https://hacked.com/popcorn-time-vulnerable-significant-hack-attacks/
<edenc> Óia que beleza
<FernandoBasso> Esses tempos eu disse para o meu melhor amigo, "cara, pare com isso, tudo o que eu te falo e te mostro você fica sempre elogiando. Seja mais sincero."
<FernandoBasso> Ele ficou chocado.
<FernandoBasso> Por sermos bons amigos, ele não quer me magoar, mas acaba não ajudando na minha evolução por isso.
<mirqui> dai a cesar o que é de cesar
<FernandoBasso> Já o meu chefe, prefere um elogio falso do que uma dura verdade.
<edenc> FernandoBasso: eu tenho um amigo assim também, é um saco
<mirqui> mas cada um tem sua opinião
<FernandoBasso> Quando falo pra eles de problemas no desenvolvimento, ele me considera pessimista.
<mirqui> dentro disso existe o bom senso
<FernandoBasso> mirqui, Bem lembrado.
<edenc> FernandoBasso: eu tava morando no meu ap recém-comprado, dormindo no chão e usando um frigobar como geladeira
<edenc> FernandoBasso: daí ele veio visitar e ficou elogiando "que legal o frigobar"
<FernandoBasso> haha
<FernandoBasso> Saco mesmo.
<edenc> Mano… para com isso, tá zuado, eu sei que tá zuado
<edenc> Quer ajudar? Me ajuda a carregar umas coisas pra reforma
<edenc> Mas elogiar onde não há motivo não ajuda nada
<mirqui> ahaha vc tem razão
<mirqui> mas se o cara queria te botar para cima , que mal tem isso?
<edenc> o problema é que não estava me botando pra cima
<FernandoBasso> Uma vez um "amigo" me disse, "cara você é muito fera, o melhor guitarrista que tem por aqui, blah blah", aí perguntei, "por que acha isso?", ele se enrolou todo e não sabia como justificar. :D
<mirqui> opppaaa
<edenc> e eu não preciso tolerar só por protocolo, já basta a dificuldade do momento
<FernandoBasso> mirqui, Tem coisa que é um elgio falso muito descaradamente.
<FernandoBasso> Alguns falsos elogios até passam, mas tem uns que é demais.
<edenc> não há mal algum, só não estava sendo bom pra mim
<mirqui> não , tem como saber se o cara é vaselina ou não
<FernandoBasso> E pessoas conseguem tolerar isso mais, e outras menos.
<edenc> Sim
<mirqui> vc tbm não é um deslumbrado ou inocente
<edenc> E cada um tem sua individulidade e lida com as coisas do jeito que sabe
<edenc> Eu lido falando
<edenc> Se for amigo mesmo, tem que ouvir e acatar, ou ele pode ir ser amigo em outra freguesia
<FernandoBasso> edenc, E se é teu amigo, ele vai saber entender você.
<edenc> exato
<edenc> Do mesmo jeito, se eu fizer algo que chateia ele, eu espero que ele fale
<mirqui> ahaha e vc vai saber e entender ele tbm
<edenc> Senão vou continuar fazendo
<edenc> Ou vou decidir se estou bem fazendo o que ele pediu ou não, e vou ser amigo em outra freguesia se não der
<edenc> Agora ficar acumulando frustração por anos não é nem um pouco saudável
<G0> Segundo o Luiz Felipe Pondé ,"Os homens são como nozes, só revelam o seu melhor quando são esmagados"
<FernandoBasso> Dramático!
<FernandoBasso> Esse canal não era assim anos atrás. A coisa evoluiu! :)
<edenc> G0: O Pondé é um pulha
<FernandoBasso> Cavalheiros, sintan-se lisonjeados com o meu comentário.
<FernandoBasso> E agora, podem seguir com suas vidas normalmente.
<edenc> Inclusive, acho que vou colocar ele na expansão do jogo
<G0> Hahahah
<edenc> G0: http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/colunas/luizfelipeponde/2014/04/1443306-por-uma-direita-festiva.shtml
<edenc> A pérola absoluta desse pseudo-pensador
<G0> Pseudo-pensador me lembrou do Olavo
<edenc> G0: eles são amiguinhos
<edenc> O Olavo pelo menos serve pra dar umas risadas
<edenc> Tem um vídeo dele refutando Newton e Einstein
<edenc> É hilário
<FernandoBasso> O Olavo criou uma lei que foi aprovada, mas não lembro qual.
<FernandoBasso> Só lembro que foi uma coisa muito errada (sim, errada).
<edenc> Uma lei?
<edenc> Como assim?
<G0> Realmente,os argumentos que ele utiliza para refutar Newton são muito geniais
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Teve uma lei nacional que foi obra dele.
<FernandoBasso> Mas não estou conseguindo lembrar.
<edenc> FernandoBasso: ele não pode criar leis porque ele não é legislador. Agora alguém no legislativo pode se apropriar de algum projeto dele e propor na câmara. Foi isso que aconteceu?
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Algo parecido com isso, acredito.
<FernandoBasso> Porém, não recordo precisamente.
<FernandoBasso> Eu sempre achei genial essa poesia matemática: http://www.releituras.com/millor_poesia.asp
<edenc> G0: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujJJ9bNJMBE
<FernandoBasso> "comments are disabled for this video" Interessante.
<edenc> FernandoBasso: eu não gosto muito do Millôr também… Tem alguuuuumas coisas razoáveis, mas de resto acho que ele não cabe no século 21
<FernandoBasso> Parece que as pessoas tem medo de serem contrariados.
<G0> Para mim poesia é isto: 1+(1/2)^2+(1/3)^2+...=pi^2/6
<edenc> Eu gosto do Nelson Rodrigues
<edenc> Que quase 100 anos depois ainda é contemporâneo
<G0> Já vi este vídeo, este site também é muito bom -> https://lceo.wordpress.com/
<edenc> https://medium.com/life-learning/the-37-best-websites-to-learn-something-new-895e2cb0cad4
<G0> Legal, gostei do chesscademy
<G0> Hahah
<G0> E o lynda, obrigado mesmo
<edenc> :)
<katia> boa tarde
<katia> porfavo me ajuden
<G0> Qual o problema ?
<katia> quero estala o ubuntu no pendeive que de para me faser atualizasao
<G0> Não entendi , você poderia ser mais claro ?
<katia> quero estala o ubunto no pen drive ao inves na hd
<marciop76> Boa tarde. Estou co um problema. Atualizei logo quando saiu o ubuntu pra versão 15.04 mas gostaria de voltar pra 14.04.2. Como fazer?
<G0> Não tenho certeza, mas acho que não é possível desinstalar a atualização
<G0> Acho que você vai ter que formatar e instalar o Ubuntu novamente
<marciop76> Isso. Estou com pen drive tentando reinstalar  ... mas dá um erro. O que tenho que fazer antes. Já salvei os arquivos que queria
<G0> A 15 não é instável, o melhor e a 14.4 mesmo
<marciop76> Por isso quero voltar pra 14.04.2 ...
<marciop76> já estou até com o pendrive bootavel
<marciop76> mas quando tento não consigo fazer a instalação
<G0> Você saberia me dizer qual é o erro ?
<marciop76> manda eu ver um arquivo de log
<marciop76> 14.04-rev 286.log
<G0> <katia> http://elias.praciano.com/2013/11/como-instalar-ubuntu-em-um-pendrive-a-partir-do-windows/
<G0> marciop76, procura o log aí
<marciop76> arquivo de log é muito grande
<G0> Tudo bem , mas o erro deve dizer algo, procura pela data mais recente
<LuizFernando> Boa tarde
<G0> Boa tarde
<LuizFernando> Amigo poderia me ajudar com ubuntu 14
<G0> Que está acontecendo ?
<LuizFernando> fui ligar ele hoje ele ficou na tela preta onde pede pra digitar usuario e senha
<LuizFernando> nao sei o que fazer
<G0> Você digitou o usuário e a senha ?
<LuizFernando> sim
<G0> Entrou no terminal ?
<LuizFernando> fica tipo a tela do terminal
<G0> Ah sim
<G0> Este é o modo texto do ubuntu
<G0> Um momentinho
<LuizFernando> ok
<marciop76> O arquivo de log
<marciop76> 08-08 15:36 INFO   root: === wubi 14.04 rev286 === 08-08 15:36 DEBUG  root: Logfile is c:\users\camila\temp\wubi-14.04-rev286.log 08-08 15:36 DEBUG  root: sys.argv = ['main.pyo', '--exefile="E:\\wubi.exe"'] 08-08 15:36 DEBUG  CommonBackend: data_dir=C:\users\camila\Temp\pyl3b0a.tmp\data 08-08 15:36 DEBUG  WindowsBackend: 7z=C:\users\camila\Temp\pyl3b0a.tmp\bin\7z.exe 08-08 15:36 DEBUG  WindowsBackend: startup_folder=C:\users\Publ
<G0> Clica CRTL + ALT + F1
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde a todow
<nuno_nunes> quando entro no terminal tentou o comando startx
<LuizFernando> ja sim
<G0> OU digita  startx
<LuizFernando> aparece uns escrito em amarelo
<nuno_nunes> deu erro
<LuizFernando> control alt mais f1 nao vai
<nuno_nunes> escrito em amarelo essa é novidade para mim
<nuno_nunes> o meu aparece todo em branco
<marciop76> A central de programas não está abrindo
<nuno_nunes> o meu da erros no xorg devido a grafica que eu tenho
<LuizFernando> nao
<nuno_nunes> marciop76, tu estas a usar wubi?
<nuno_nunes> eu não conselho usar isso
<marciop76> Nuno ... não sou especialista ... consegui instalar ubuntu em notebooks que tinhas windows ... mas quero voltar pro 14.04 e não consigo
<marciop76> tentando pelo mesmo método que fiz
<marciop76> pelo pendrive
<nuno_nunes> o teu pc tem o windows 8
<LuizFernando> tem como recuperar o sistema pelo pendrive?
<nuno_nunes> luiz tem
<G0> Hey Luiz, já tentou editar o arquivo /etc/default/grub ?
<LuizFernando> nao
<nuno_nunes> o problema nao é do grub mas da xorg
<nuno_nunes> LuizFernando, que grafica tens
<LuizFernando> intel
<nuno_nunes> estranho
<nuno_nunes> essa graficas sao 100 % compativeis
<nuno_nunes> já as ati as vezes ficam parvas :d
<LuizFernando> estranho
<LuizFernando> nao sei o que faço
<nuno_nunes> tu estas no pc
<nuno_nunes> luiz tens o uma imagem iso do ubuntu e o ubootnetin
<LuizFernando> estou em outro
<LuizFernando> ele ta aqui do lado
<nuno_nunes> liga o linux e no terminal escreve isto
<nuno_nunes> lspci
<LuizFernando> ok
<nuno_nunes> e onde aparece vga diz qual é
<LuizFernando> intel corporation mobile 4 series chipset integrated graphics controller (rev 07)
<nuno_nunes> qual é a versão do ubuntu que estas a usar
<LuizFernando> 14.04
<nuno_nunes> http://askubuntu.com/questions/460485/use-kernel-driver-for-intel-graphics
<nuno_nunes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1497638
<FernandoBasso> Eu tenho esse mesmo controlador de video.
<nuno_nunes> quando inicias o startx
<FernandoBasso> Mas estou no arch aqui, e na verdade, tive um problema e tive que fazer um downgrade do driver.
<nuno_nunes> aparece algum erro do startx
<nuno_nunes> do xorg
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho o manjaro mas agora estou no windows 10 devido a estar em uefi :|
<nuno_nunes> o meu antigo pc queimou a board
<nuno_nunes> no condensador :S é a bosta dos toshiba l300
<LuizFernando> apareceu xorg sim
<LuizFernando> dei o comando startx
<nuno_nunes> iniciou o modo grafico
<LuizFernando> apareceu log file /var/log/xorg.0.log
<nuno_nunes> agora ve o log
<nuno_nunes> nano /var/log/xorg.0.log
<LuizFernando> apareceu tambem using system config directory /usr/share/x11/xorg/conf.d
<nuno_nunes> estranho
<nuno_nunes> nas configs
<nuno_nunes> esse pc onde que estas agora tem a mesma grafica
<LuizFernando> parece que perdeu a imagem do sistema
<LuizFernando> nao
<nuno_nunes> faz
<nuno_nunes> sudo nano /usr/share/x11/xorg/conf.d
<G0> <nuno_nunes>, você programa em quê ?
<LuizFernando> fiz aui
<nuno_nunes> eu uso linux para a net
<LuizFernando> entrou em uma tela
<nuno_nunes> pk faço partilha de textt
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> LuizFernando, o que te apareceu
<LuizFernando> apareceu uma tela GNU nano
<LuizFernando> com opcoes abaixo
<nuno_nunes> essa tela é um editor de texto
<nuno_nunes> espera ao
<LuizFernando> ok
<nuno_nunes> http://askubuntu.com/questions/342276/experiencing-major-issues-on-graphic-displays
<Alienwarez> dae molecada
<Alienwarez> quale qui [e
<Alienwarez> meu camarada esta instalando o 15 aqui
<Alienwarez> [r o novo ubuntu n[e
<Alienwarez> estamos injetando tudo na veia
<Alienwarez> ?-)
<nuno_nunes> o 15 é a ultima versao não lts
<nuno_nunes> com cada um :S
<G0> O 15 é uma versão instável
<nuno_nunes> a versao 15.04 so tem suporte de 9 meses e a 14.04 lts de 5 anos
<nuno_nunes> xD
<LuizFernando> nuno conseguiu alguma coisa:?
<nuno_nunes> eu nao tenho intel
<nuno_nunes> http://askubuntu.com/questions/338483/how-do-i-install-intel-integrated-graphics-controller
<nuno_nunes> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=168661
<c0rleone> https://gyazo.com/045b23362e851c38a30faa689cf59342 // klogd usando cpu 100% o tempo todo. o que fazer?
<Ernandes> rs
<edenc> c0rleone: teu load average sugere que não está fazendo isso "o tempo todo", ele provavelmente está processando algumas coisas e vai parar
<edenc> c0rleone: se você virar 12 horas e ele ainda estiver no 100% é porque realmente tem algo errado
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<G0> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<G0> Oi
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<Rudolf> tarde
<astroo-> ola e ola
<G0> Boa noite, já é 18:01 no Brasil
<nuno_nunes> aqui sao 22:02
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<nuno_nunes> Rudolf, tudo bem amigo
<Rudolf> Sun Aug  9 17:02:44 AMT 2015
<Rudolf> G0: brasil possui mais de um fuso horário champs
<Rudolf> nuno_nunes: morando na áfrica?
<nuno_nunes> no brasil tem 4 horas a menos que em portugal
<Rudolf> astroo-: um patrício seu
<nuno_nunes> ve o meu whois :D
<Rudolf> nuno_nunes: eu não
<astroo-> ele apoia o meu projeto ha meio ano
<G0> [nuno_nunes] idle 00:00:47, signon: Sun Aug  9 18:00:09
<nuno_nunes> quem
<Rudolf> astroo-: tendeu
<nuno_nunes> eu meu whois nao sao 18:00
<G0> Você
<Rudolf> G0: esse horário é seu
<Rudolf> G0: não dele
<G0> Não, não é
<Rudolf> então tá
<nuno_nunes> nao o que
<G0> O seu está [Rudolf] idle 00:00:55, signon: Sun Aug  9 16:59:02
<Rudolf> G0: curioso
<G0> Hahahah
<nuno_nunes> * [nuno_nunes] is connecting from *@bl16-204-124.dsl.telepac.pt 188.81.204.124
<nuno_nunes> * [nuno_nunes] inativo à 00:01:23, identificado em  Sun Aug 09 22:00:09
<G0> É engraçado, a maioria das pessoas não gosta que você dê 'Bom dia' em horários > 12h
<nuno_nunes> quem:S
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> eu dei a boa noite logo
<nuno_nunes> :|
<G0> Sim, estou falando da nossa cultura , tecnicamente o dia é tudo
<nuno_nunes> eu apartir do meio dia eu dou boa tarde os brasileiros ficam ofendidos ;D:
<Rudolf> nuno_nunes: quem ficou ofendido?
<Rudolf> nuno_nunes: se ficou é mané
<Rudolf> nuno_nunes: ficar ofendido com boa educação
<nuno_nunes> alguns brasileiros que eu conheço em outros chats
<nuno_nunes> porque ai quando dou a boa tarde é bom dia ai
<nuno_nunes> quando sao 12:00 ai sao 08:00
<nuno_nunes> xD
<nuno_nunes> vou ver se instalo o linux sobre UEFI
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Rudolf> nuno_nunes: dê um "olá galera" ou "olá pessoas"
<Rudolf> nuno_nunes: e tá tudo certo
<nuno_nunes> eu digo ola boa tarde
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> coitado do rapaz que e raro de estar ca
<G0> Hahahah
<G0> O jeito é dizer apenas 'Olá' mesmo, refleti sobre o assunto e é realmente uma babaquice discutir sobre qual é a maneira correta
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<astroo-> ja agora
<astroo-> voces adoram dizer ola galera
<Rudolf> astroo-: eu prefiro "hail hydra!!"
<astroo-> as galeras foram as que levaram os escravos para o brasil
<Rudolf> astroo-: uma amontoado de preto
<Rudolf> astroo-: por isso se usa quando se vê os amigos por aqui
<G0> O jeito e dizer 'Heil Dilma'
<G0> Hahaha
<matheusdiogenesa> Olá, boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<matheusdiogenesa> Estou com um problema no meu ubuntu 14.10, em relação a resolução
<matheusdiogenesa> instalei, e setei o grub com 'nomodeset'
<matheusdiogenesa> instalei os drivers da intel por meio de um programa disponibilizado pela intel para linux
<matheusdiogenesa> ei dei 'update' para listar novos drivers (apesar não haver novos drivers para baixar)
<matheusdiogenesa> porém apó todas as tentativas que encontrei na internet, não consegui resolver o problemas que após o login, o sistema trava e fica com uma tela preata
<matheusdiogenesa> *preta
<Rudolf> matheusdiogenesa: windows?
<matheusdiogenesa> Gostaria de saber se possui alguma(s) ideia de solução para o meu problema. Não ubuntu 14.10
<matheusdiogenesa> x64
<Rudolf> matheusdiogenesa: não, a idéia é usar windows
<Rudolf> matheusdiogenesa: deve funcionar
<Rudolf> matheusdiogenesa: sem trocentas firulas
<Rudolf> matheusdiogenesa: por que me parece que seu hardware não suporta linux
<G0> Você já usou outras versões do Ubuntu no mesmo PC ?
<matheusdiogenesa> sim, a 12 funcionava perfeitamente
<Rudolf> matheusdiogenesa: lembrando que a versão 14.04 é a última versão estável, as mais novas são instaveis sujeitas a bugs
<G0> Então tenta a 14.04
<matheusdiogenesa> Ok, vou instalar a versão estável, achei que a 14.10 funcionaria, mas obrigado.
<Rudolf> matheusdiogenesa: você sabe que existem outros linuxes melhores que ubuntu né?
<G0> Melhores no sentido de atenderam mais as suas necessidades
<G0> Acredito que o Ubuntu é o mais amigável deles
<G0> Principalmente para iniciantes
<DeLonge> me aparenta mais erro operacional do que hardware não suportando
<handson_> não consigo usar o xat.com, falta o plugin do flash
<handson_> na central de aplicativos tem?
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<handson_> obrigado
<handson_> oh, você por aqui
<astroo-> sou a praga nos canais em portugues   piada...
<handson_> hahah
<handson_> vou me lembra do seu nick
<handson_> sabe responder minha pergunta?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<handson_> certo :D
<G0> Alguém que programa em C++ ?
<edenc> oi
<G0> int a; if(!(cin >> a)){ }
<G0> Este tipo de código entra no 'if' se eu não digitar um valor inteiro, existe uma forma melhor de fazer isto ?
<G0> Se eu digitar *
<G0> Se eu não digitar mesmo, hahah
<edenc> G0: tenho que lembrar, só um instante
<G0> Tudo bem, é que eu achei estranho usar um 'cin' dentro de um 'if'
<edenc> Porquê?
<edenc> É uma função como outra qualquer
<G0> Não estou acostumado a fazer isto em Python, hahah
<G0> Mas vou me acostumar :-)
<edenc> hein?
<G0> Se eu digito uma String em a 'cin >> a' me retorna 'false' ?
<edenc> A iostream é mais prestativa do que python nesse caso :P
<edenc> G0: você precisa entender como a lib iostream funciona
<edenc> '>>' é um operador sobrecarregado
<edenc> Você pode enxergá-lo como uma função que recebe dois parâmetros
<edenc> o objeto cin e a variável a por referência (que é um inteiro)
<edenc> daí o polimorfismo vai fazer ele executar código que tenta converter a entrada num inteiro
<edenc> E o retorno do '>>' é um booleano indicando se houve sucesso na conversão ou não
<edenc> (dentre outras coisas mais)
<G0> Eu fiz o código para saber o que 'cin >> a' retorna , quando 'a' é inteiro ele retorna 0x6012d0
<G0> caso contrário ele retorna 0, heheh
<edenc> ele retorna um objeto do tipo basic_istream&
<edenc> http://en.cppreference.com/w/cpp/io/basic_istream/operator_gtgt
<edenc> Tá aqui a referência da lib
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<sUbMuNdO> bom dia, alguém sabe como encontrar os arquivos duplicados no google drive? estou usando o ubuntu 16.04! obrigado!
<rafael> isso deveria ser considerado flood
<nanga> rafael, deixa de frescurite, dotor; As vezes a Interfenet do cara é movida a vapor
<hggdh> nanga: ainda assim.
<lestaty> em alguns canais é considerado flood e o usuário é direcionado pra um outro canal até que ele dê um jeito na conexão dele
<hggdh> ##fix_your_connection
<lestaty> esse mesmo
<hggdh> neste caso, não foi problema de conexão. O usuário /join e /part
<lestaty> é, ele fechou e abriu várias vezes
<eduardo_> Galera, alguém conhecer um software para o ubuntu  15.04 igual a um chamado deepfreezer?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<xGrind> hggdh, ping
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-09
<monkey__> hi
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rafael> buenos dias
<sUbMuNdO> bom dia! tem algum problema se usar no computador duas memorias de marcas diferentes? por exemplo markvsion 4 gb ddr3 1333mhz e uma kingston 4gb 1333mhz?
<nanga> sUbMuNdO, Não
<nanga> sUbMuNdO, Mas rode um memtest antes por 24h
<sUbMuNdO> nanga, no meu desktop tem a markvision e nao achei outra dai ia colocar uma kingston de 8 gb, ele suporta ate 32 gb
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<PauloH> oi
<PauloH> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<PauloH> As vezes entro aqui pra tirar umas dúvidas, mas sou novo aqui não rsrsrsrs
<astroo-> ok
<PauloH> fiz uma instalação limpa do ubuntu usando a imagem 16.04, por quê não tenho uma internet boa, e depois fiz a atualização para 16.04.1, tem algum problema fazer assim
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<hggdh> PauloH: não. Da 16.04 vai-se para a 16.04.1 por updates
<PauloH> tem pessoas que falam que não é bom, mas baixar tudo denovo é complicado pra quem tem internet 1.5MB kkk
<monkey__> e aí galera
<astroo-> ola
<monkey__> alguém pode me dar alguma dica de como usar o IRC pelo terminal?
<monkey__> https://theintercept.com/2016/08/09/ceo-de-pokemon-go-ja-era-mestre-em-capturar-seus-dados-muito-antes-do-jogo/
<hggdh> monkey__: weechat funciona via terminal
<monkey__> tipo
<monkey__> estou usando gnome, e quando abro o terminal e digito irc, abre um nova guia do terminal mostrando tudo o que o XChat mostra
<monkey__> só que sem a interface gráfica
<monkey__> queria saber alguns comando pra entender mais
<hggdh> para o XChat, não sei, não o uso
<hggdh> mas documentação de IRC está disponível, tente um google
<monkey__> beleza
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-10
<PauloH> galera aquela hora sai por quê internet muito lenta, uma outra dúvida, é melhor usar o flash player que vem na loja do ubuntu no firefox ou o google chrome que já tem, mas que baixar do site do google?
<PauloH> melhor que falo em questão de segurança, pois ainda é necessário usar essa porcaria de flash
<astroo-> baixa do site adobe para o firefox
<PauloH> não gosto de jeito nenhum usar esse negócio, mas fazer o que ne kkk
<astroo-> Study Highlights Serious Security Threat to Many Internet Users  https://ucrtoday.ucr.edu/39030
<PauloH> vixe
<altecnologic> Boa noite
<altecnologic> estou com problemas com o comando NMAP -sP
<altecnologic> alguem pode me ajudar por favor?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<altecnologic> "but blocking our ping probes, try -PN"
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<hggdh> altecnologic: o que ocorre?
<altecnologic> ola obrigado, entao eu tenho um linux ubuntu 12.04 com duas placas de rede, na eth1 eu sirvo ip por dhcp 10.172.13.x e na eth0 entra a internet.
<altecnologic> eu consigo pingar para qualquer host remoto
<altecnologic> mas para a rede interna eu nao consigo
<hggdh> duas opções: (1) o teu router bloqueia ICMPs; (2) routes incorrectas
<hggdh> (suponho que este 12.04 liga-se à um router, já que usa DHCP)
<altecnologic> mas ping funciona
<hggdh> altecnologic: acabas de afirmar que "mas para a rede interna eu não consigo [pingar]"
<hggdh> pois então, ping funciona, ou não?
<altecnologic> desculpe
<altecnologic> nao se trata de ping
<altecnologic> mas sim de nmap
<altecnologic> o comando nmap funciona nos hosts remotos
<altecnologic> mas nos ips internos nao funciona]
<altecnologic> mas o ping funciona.
<hggdh> nmap usa, por default, vários protocolos diferentes. Por exemplo, ele normalmente começa com um ping nos targets
<hggdh> de qualquer forma, considere usar zenmap (nterface gráfica para o nmap), fica mais fácil mudar opções e ver resultados
<altecnologic> mas preciso filtrar as informacoes da saida do comando.
<altecnologic> onde posso manda o print da tela para voce ver?
<hggdh> !pastebin
<lubotu2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<altecnologic> nao consigo mando a foto.
<altecnologic> http://imgur.com/a/dez5b
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> tente nmap -T4 -A -v <host>
<altecnologic> http://imgur.com/a/LeVns
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> o que é este host?
<altecnologic> é uma maquina, um computador.
<hggdh> esta máquina tem algum firewall/ipfilters rodando?
<altecnologic> nao, é uma maquina normal com windows.
<altecnologic> e o ping funciona
<hggdh> o que tens de resposta para um 'traceroute -n <host>'?
<hggdh> (e, alias,  Windows tem um firewall também)
<altecnologic> http://imgur.com/a/7UAwM
<hggdh> é, este host (ou um network appliance no meio) é um buraco negro.
<hggdh> tente nmap -sS -sU -T4 -A -v
<altecnologic> ?? nao entendi
<hggdh> partindo para a agressão agora
<hggdh> aparentemente a maioria dos ports do .69 está sob um firewall. O nmap acima vai tentar UDP
<hggdh> lamento, vou ficar AFK por um tempo
<altecnologic> http://imgur.com/a/KpOyI
<hggdh> OK. Tente adicionar o -PN que a mensagem sugere
<altecnologic> ja tentei dá a mesma coisa.
<altecnologic> pode ser de alguma coisa bloqueado.
<hggdh> lamento. O host *tem* que ter um firewall em acção
<altecnologic> tem nao,
<altecnologic> vou plugar um celular para voce ver.
<hggdh> tenho que ir
<altecnologic> agora peguei ip com um ipad, ele pedou o ip 10.172.13.20
<altecnologic> http://imgur.com/a/YL0Hj
<altecnologic> o exemplo anterior era de um pc com cabo de rede, esse que mande agora é de um tables usando WIFI.
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> ou este nmap está bastante defasado, ou há um firewall entre estas máquinas
<altecnologic> a versao é a mais nova 5.21
<altecnologic> e nao tem firewall aqui
<altecnologic> na verdade tem um firewall aqui sim, mas sempre funcionou
<altecnologic> essa mesma maquina que serve ip tem um firewall
<hggdh> 5.21 é a versão no Precise, não vai mudar. A mais recente versão em Ubuntu é a 7.21 (yakkety)
<xGrind> hggdh, a Canonical não atualiza a versão dos programas no repositório? Só quando é outra versão do Ubuntu?
<The_Batman_1889> Bom dia
<The_Batman_1889> No ubuntu Unity tem como personalizar o Pesquisar no seu computador ?
<hggdh> The_Batman_1889: o queres dizer com "personalizar"?
<The_Batman_1889> hggdh, adicionar ou apagar os icones que ficam em Home
<The_Batman_1889> mais precisamente colocar só os aplicativos em Home
<hggdh> The_Batman_1889: Home?
<The_Batman_1889> Sim a hora que voce clicar no icone de Pesquisar no seu computador, em baixo tem os icones e o que ele abre padrão é uma casinha
<hggdh> não seria uma letra A, estilizada?
<hggdh> se é isto, Filter Results à direita
<The_Batman_1889> não
<The_Batman_1889> ja tentei pelo filter
<hggdh> e?
<The_Batman_1889> não da pra adicionar ou remover só os que quero
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> neste caso, não, não há como ajustar
<hggdh> mas pdemos adicionar/remover aplicaativos em si da barra
<The_Batman_1889> sim
<The_Batman_1889> da barra eu sei
<The_Batman_1889> então obrigado
<The_Batman_1889> ^
<The_Batman_1889> ^^
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<BlackFlag_> How to change desktop environment in Ubuntu 16.04?
<BlackFlag_> Ops
<BlackFlag_> Ba noite!
<Elfon> Bom dia
<lucio_> quit
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<F0K3R> ola
<astroo-> ola e ate
<F0K3R> inte
<sUbMuNdO> bom dia! sei que é fora do assunto mas, alguém tem alguma dica de como configurar o modem tplink td-w8951nd , apenas como roteador?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<merlim> ola
<astroo-> ola
<alvaro> boa noite
<alvaro> gostaria de saber se existe alguma ferramenta no ubuntu, que faça a desfragmentação de um Hd externo, com partição NTFS?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<alvaro> ok
<alvaro> ???
<alvaro> não existe?
<astroo-> e ter paciencia e repete a cada 30 minutos
<astroo-> eu sou dou 1 força ao mundo linux
<alvaro> certo?
<alvaro> :D
<astroo-> le o privado
<alvaro> agradeço
<astroo-> alvaro
<astroo-> gostaria de saber se existe alguma ferramenta no ubuntu, que faça a desfragmentação de um Hd externo, com partição NTFS?
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-13
<hggdh> não que eu saiba.
<astroo-> ainda bem que ele assim nao tinha hipoteses de achar soluçao e so tentei ajudar via pesquisa na net
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> e aedigital , como vão vcs ?
<aedigital> suave na nave
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<netherworld> Ola!
<mirqui> oi net :)
<netherworld> Alguem interessado em shells gratuitas?
<aedigital> interesse sempre tem
<aedigital> contanto que nao tenha enrolacao
<aedigital> :~
<mirqui> não entendo disso
<netherworld> aedigital: da uma vista de olhos no nosso website: https://www.thunix.org
<netherworld> Se quiserem shells posso oferecer daqui por 2 horas.
<netherworld> Estou no trabalho de momento.
<LeandroLuiz> shell gratuita
<LeandroLuiz> que bait heim
<LeandroLuiz> fria
<aedigital> kkk
<LeandroLuiz> não existe almoço gratis
<aedigital> anram, eh sempre suspeito isto
<netherworld> Nao tem nada de mal.
<netherworld> Eu aprendo sysadmin com isto e posso ganhar algum dinheiro com donativos.
<netherworld> O servico eh de confianca. :)
<aedigital> eu poderia usar para montar um tunnel via ssh
<netherworld> Podes fazer isso se quiseres.
<aedigital> anram
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> e ai aee :) fez a pausa do café ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :]
<xtecdebug> algum br?
<aedigital> yeap
<xtecdebug> To usando a interface xfce no meu ubuntu e to querendo usar uma função do compiz
<xtecdebug> Sabe se vai ficar pesado?
<aedigital> nao sei
<aedigital> o mais provavel eh que sim, mas nao tenho certeza
<aedigital> depende tb da sua maquina
<xtecdebug> Minha mauqina é um tanto fraca
<xtecdebug> dual 1.3 celeron com 6 de ram
<xtecdebug> Mesmo que eu use apenas aquela bagacinha de riscar a tela?
<aedigital> soh testando pra ter certeza
<xtecdebug> Entendo.
<xtecdebug> Realmente não tem muito sobre o compiz e o xfce que seja realmente satisfatoria
<aedigital> anram
<xtecdebug> Fora isso, alguem aqui conhece uma sala que aborde estatistica ?
<xtecdebug> softwares de estatistica
<xtecdebug> 'R', por exemplo
<aedigital> nope
<xtecdebug> To tentando achar uma sala de python tbm
<aedigital> ja usou o comando /list ?
<aedigital> do irc?
<xtecdebug> Eu sou novo no irc
<xtecdebug> Vlwzao pela dica
<xtecdebug> Vou tentar isso agora
<xtecdebug> Esse comando eu uso aqui no chat msm?
<aedigital> ah nao, nao eh list
<aedigital> tem um comando
<aedigital> find talvez
<aedigital> tenta o /help do irc
<hggdh> use /msg alis list *statist*
<hggdh> por exemplo
<aedigital> canal de python vai ter
<xtecdebug> Achei um de python
<xtecdebug> Nossa, uma mão na roda
<xtecdebug> Até no google pra achar tava sendo chato pq tinha que entrar em paginas especificas pra ver se alguem mencionava algo
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> voce tem um bom dominio de ingles?
<hggdh> alias, para R, uma boa opçao é o rstudio
<hggdh> https://www.rstudio.com/
<xtecdebug> TO usando o rstudio
<xtecdebug> Nao domino muito o ingles
<xtecdebug> Nao a conversação em si
<aedigital> eh muitos canais sao em ingles aqui
<xtecdebug> tem expressoes que me pegam
<xtecdebug> Eu conheço o rstudio
<xtecdebug> To fazendo um webscrapping pra coletar uns dados
<xtecdebug> Mas tava só alterando o código
<xtecdebug> Preciso estudar isso melhor
<xtecdebug> Eu nunca tinha feito web scrapping antes entao a raspagem de dados pra mim ta sendo meio complicadinha
<xtecdebug> use /msg alis list *statist*
<xtecdebug> Deu um sustim
<aedigital> kkkk
<xtecdebug> É um bot de busca?
<aedigital> aqui nao tem isto
<xtecdebug> Me retornou um monte de coisa referente a python
<xtecdebug> Vou ter que dar uma ralada no ingles msm... Quero tentar fazer o webscrapping com python e apenas usar os dados no R
<xtecdebug> brigadão pela ajuda
<aedigital> :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-11
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Paulo> oi boa tarde
<Paulo> meu firewall fica dando um monte de log no ubuntu 16.04
<Paulo> Aug 12 12:09:11 PauloH kernel: [ 2721.380156] [UFW BLOCK] IN=wlp2s0 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:01=:c0:45:e9:0c:5b:7a:08:00 SRC=192.168.0.1 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=36 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=1 ID=0 DF PROTO=2
<Paulo> isso é normal, ou pode ser alguma coisa tentando entrar
<KurtKraut> Paulo, isso é multicast, não me inspiraria preocupação.
<hggdh> Paulo: destination=224.0.0.1, como o KurtKraut disse, é multicast. Veja https://www.iana.org/assignments/multicast-addresses/multicast-addresses.xhtml
<Paulo> eu mim importei mesmo por q aqui fica muitos log disso ai
<Paulo> mais já que ta td bem blz
<Paulo> muito obrigado
<hggdh> pelo endereço de source, é, provavelmente, teu router. Agora o que está o router a anunciar... só usando wireshark/tcpdump
<Paulo> como faço pra dar permissão ao wireshark
<Paulo> The capture session could not be initiated on interface 'wlp2s0' (You don't have permission to capture on that device).
<Paulo> Please check to make sure you have sufficient permissions, and that you have the proper interface or pipe specified.
<KurtKraut> Paulo, Adicione seu usuário ao grupo wireshark.
<KurtKraut> Paulo, Mas busque no Google um tutorial de captura de pacotes. Você ainda tem muitos passos a seguir
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<hexhaxtron> Ola!
<hexhaxtron> Alguem me pode ajudar a promover o meu website?
<nuno_nunes> faz anuncios na net
<nuno_nunes> esta sala e de suporte a linux ubuntu precisas de ajuda em linux?
<rungcc> hahahahhahaha
<adelmo> oi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<adelmo> olá!!!
<astroo-> ola
<Megabyte> Olá, pessoal
<Megabyte> tem alguém aqui formado em letras / comunicação social / tradução?
<astroo-> ola
<Megabyte> astroo-, Boa noite
<astroo-> le o privado
#ubuntu-br 2018-08-06
<Blame08> ola
<astroo-> ola
<Blame08> so novo no linux comecei hoje to mais perdido qque sego en tirotei kk
<Blame08> so que to achando top
<astroo-> ainda bem
<Blame08> sim
<Blame08> o que notei que pasei 3g de musica para  minha hd foi rapidao
<Blame08> 3giga
<astroo-> le o privado
<Blame08> ok
#ubuntu-br 2018-08-07
<Blame08> boa noite  a todos
<hggdh> ola
<Blame08> ola
<Blame08_> ola boa noite a todos
<Blame08_> tudo traquilo
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> o normal
<Blame08_> ola
<astroo-> se nao tens nick registado nao podes ter conversas privadas
<Blame08_> como coloca tela lado a lado
<astroo-> Blame08 es programador?
<Blame08> so nada
<astroo-> obrigado
<Blame08> e vc e
<astroo-> so 1 super projeto cultural gratis
<Blame08> a ta
<Blame08> to gostado de usar linux
<Blame08> achei um lixo sobre o ubuntu dai  vo ler para apreder mais
<astroo-> ok
<Blame08> outra coisa que gostei foi que conectei meu tablet  da samsung na usb e entrou de primeira no win sempre dava erro e tals
<astroo-> engraçado
<Blame08> no win dava erro ao instalar os drivers
<Blame08> sei la pq dava isso
<Blame08> na escola que estudava aprendi sobre turbo pascal
<Blame08> mas nem lembro mais
<astroo-> ok
#ubuntu-br 2018-08-08
<incruiser> aloha pessoal
<incruiser> alguém na escuta?
#ubuntu-br 2018-08-09
<Elfon> alguem sabe o que significa "$" nas formulas das planilhas?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2018-08-11
<Blame08> Blame08
<Blame08> ola boa tarde
<Blame08> ola boa tarde a todos
<Blame08> bao tarde a todos
<Blame08> ola peossoal
<Blame08> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-08-12
<Blame08> dia pessoal feliz dias dos pais para quem e pai
<Blame08> quen quizer curso gartuito sobre introduçao ao Hacking e pentest
<Blame08> neste link https://solyd.com.br/
#ubuntu-br 2019-08-06
<fuentesbr> Bom dia amigos
<denisbr> fuentesbr, oi
<valeyard> bodia
<fuentesbr> vc conhece algum outro canal aqui na freenode, onde tem uma galera mais comunicativa :)
<valeyard> fuentesbr: tem varios
<valeyard> mais em portugues nao conheco
<aedigital> hehehe
<fuentesbr> e, acho que devo deixar de ser tão nostalgico assim
<fuentesbr> tá todo mundo nos grupos do telegram
<fuentesbr> :(
<aedigital> fuentesbr:  bem, eu to fora
<aedigital> nao tenho nada destas modernidades
<hggdh> IRC ainda é usado; em Portugues, não sei, não uso
<valeyard> telegram é o que há pra pt_BR agora :(
<valeyard> irc só comunidade internacional agora
<hggdh> valeyard: obrigado. Não tinha a menor idea...
#ubuntu-br 2019-08-10
<fuentesbr> Bom dia
<stenio> bom dia
<hggdh> bons dias
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-03
<Celso> Bom dia!
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-04
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-05
<Celso> Bom dia!
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-06
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-07
<Gil^> o www.xadrez.org foi feito em python?
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-08
<Celso> Bom dia!
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-09
<Celso> Boa noite!
